# European Cities Skylines



## Conor

Most UK core city's now have a skyline. Some admittedly aren't that great. My favs from the UK are London, Liverpool & Brum. Overall, I think the best skylines in Europe belong to Frankfurt, Moscow, London, Madrid and Paris though (In order)

Here are the skylines of the UK. 

London, UK:



















Birmingham, UK:










Liverpool, UK:










Leeds, UK:










Manchester, UK:










Belfast, UK:



















Cardiff, UK:










Sheffield, UK:










(All flickr)

Most of the skyline pics I posted have a few talls missing, but I don't want to post to many pics from every angle of the city, as I have already put enough up  I think it would be interesting if everyone posted all the skylines fro their countries, as I'm sure we would see some great new ones.


----------



## Alpos

İzmir Turkey


----------



## Guest

Moscow is just outstanding :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Boogie

Poznań, Poland. 









(by user harnaś) 









(by user tresor)


----------



## charpentier

*Lyon*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/laudelyon/4029156729/


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Interesting the skylines of Poznań, Lyon, İzmir and cities UK. London is very nice at night. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed very nice photos of Lyon, Izmir and London skylines...

*Frankfurt, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4408025958/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sabberjupp/4405876401/


----------



## charpentier

*Naples*, Italy









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tjstevens82/2252097735/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/franchia/327183752/


----------



## PortoNuts

Naples has a very good skyline for a Southern European city.


----------



## xlchris

Amsterdam Zuidas district










Van stadsfotograaf Thomas Schlijper.


----------



## xlchris

The Hague


Jeromeo said:


>


----------



## xlchris

Amsterdam (Amstel district)


Van Alex Verweij op Flickr, voor bron klik op foto.


----------



## xlchris

Rotterdam (southern part of city center)


Rotterdam A said:


>


----------



## xlchris

Rotterdam, total skyline


Jeromeo said:


> ______________:dance2:
> 
> klik de foto.


----------



## robhood

*barcelona*

Barcelona


----------



## robhood

London


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Very good the skylines of Naples, Rotterdam and Barcelona. Regards.*


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Alpos said:


> İzmir Turkey


Correct if I'm wrong...But it is in Asia, isn't it?...And that for Ankara too...


----------



## Pansori

Vilnius


----------



## Tourniquet

charpentier said:


> *Naples*, Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/franchia/327183752/


 It reminds me Los Angeles.


----------



## christos-greece

Napoli and Barcelona skyline photos are really good, very nice


----------



## DeltaMetropolis

The Hague with Rotterdam in the back:

Scroll >








by Jeromeo


----------



## Aan

*Bratislava, Slovakia*


----------



## DimaF

Kiev Ukraine two highrises


----------



## DimaF

AND A SMALL ONE


----------



## zazo1

*MADRID*

*The 70's Azca center*




























*The west skyline*



























*The east skyline*










*The north cluster*









From the historic centre of Madrid:


























*Panoramics:*


----------



## zazo1

*BENIDORM* The european Sao Paolo


----------



## goschio

Some more Frankfurt:












































































































source: Flikr


----------



## ElSevillano22

*SEVILLE (Spain)*


----------



## Ejit

Frankfurt is great. 

Madrid's highrise cluster looks out of place and monotonous to me. The gateway seems like a less interesting Arche de la Defense.


From the Liverpool Travel Trade website


----------



## zazo1

Ejit said:


> Frankfurt is great.
> 
> Madrid's highrise cluster looks out of place and monotonous to me. The gateway seems like a less interesting Arche de la Defense.


May it's monotonous and out of place because it isn't completed, after 14 years of discussions, the project of the north financial city (whicn should be finished today) is in construction, and will complete the skyscraper vision of the city.



























Frankfurt skyline is the best for me


----------



## alicanatasever

İSTANBUL


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Zazo, aren't you mistaking here...When I saw the above Benidorm pictures I thought I was seeing some *Rio*'s pictures. São Paulo is not even by the sea...


----------



## robhood

Liverpool Skyline 2010









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4062/4414995166_0375258db1_b.jpg


----------



## robhood

Birmingham ,UK


















wikimedia


----------



## robhood

Leeds UK skyline










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2763/4093464576_f4a7da9fa3_o.jpg


----------



## robhood

by *KSilver*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3573/3298414432_0803dbf7db_o.jpg


----------



## zazo1

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Zazo, aren't you mistaking here...When I saw the above Benidorm pictures I thought I was seeing some *Rio*'s pictures. São Paulo is not even by the sea...


lol, of course i'm talking in architectonic and vision way, not about the enviroment, but may be also similar to Rio, whatever, similar to any big south american city


----------



## alicanatasever

İstanbul.


----------



## HelloMoto163

Berlin: ( i know it has a flat skyline, but its ok)









(fotocommunity.com)


----------



## alekssa1

fezadatek said:


> *ankara- turkey skylıne *^^:cheers::nuts:


"European Skylines". Read the thread name before you post


----------



## RKC

of the pictures that i have seen of Istanbul, it is a lovely city, with beutiful old parts and the mayor doing a great job revitalising the city, but i'm sorry the scrapers and the skyline is not at all my favourite, maybe it's all those twin towers (why???) and generally the highrises not looking very nice, it's rather just a big mess.

to put it a different way, while being a skyscraper fan, the skyline of Istanbul is the last thing that would make me visit. And yes, half of it is in Europe, allthough Ankara certainly isn't.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yes, no highrises are allowed in the historical peninsula.

Yes, we have to many twins, because on the 1980-1990s land was cheaper than high towers.
So many built 2x30 floors instead of 1x 60fl.

Now its the opposite 

istanbils biggest disadvantage is the size
we have many clusters


----------



## fezadatek

ankara =euro yaaa ...rusia euro, ukraine euro ermania euro, israel euro ankara why aren't euro :nuts: nooo its ankara in euro


----------



## www.sercan.de

Don't know if cities of Israel has been posted, but Ankara is wrong here.

Ukraine is in Europe and Moscow is also in Europe.


----------



## arturro666

Moscow isn't mate


----------



## Aecio

This European skyline is F awesome 

Istanmbul


----------



## www.sercan.de

old
without Sapphire (261m) 

~ same angle


----------



## Messi

arturro666 said:


> I hope Warsaw will never be like Istambul :lol:



He he... You must really hope


----------



## pixel2008

London - Canary Wharf 


















by chest


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/instantburst/4544433248/

*Napoli, Italy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4383724487/

*Madrid, Spain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4550759860/

*Athens, Greece*








e-rooster.gr


----------



## Marbur66

arturro666 said:


> Moscow isn't mate


Moscow isn't in Europe? Haha, what skewed atlas are you looking at? Moscow is definitely a European city, geographically speaking, of course.


----------



## amsl

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Skyline of Lisbon, more specifically the Park of Nations ... even with not very tall buildings

By: Pelha














































Vasco da Gama Tower

By: Barragon











...

Other Places...

Amoreiras Towers









Sorry for the size ^^









:cheers:

Tower of Monsanto









Hotel Sheraton Lisboa


----------



## konny

*Essen - Germany*


----------



## Eric Offereins

Rotterdam:



Rotterdam A said:


> Een aardige foto van forumlid Topaas.





Rotterdam A said:


> Alleen dit kleine gedeelte van skyline is al indrukwekkend voor Nederlandse begrippen en de gebouwen van de centrum driehoek staan er niet eens op.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://wilcozpics.files.wordpress.com)




The Hague:


Jeromeo said:


> Deze heb ik ingezonden als mijn skyline bij het blad Kampioen.
> Als je op de foto klikt kun je hem bekijken op groter formaat. 1920 x 325


----------



## fezadatek

*ankara-turkey*


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

Why, in name of Allah you wanna put Ankara in Europe buddy?:nuts:


----------



## arturro666

Soon Antalya will be in Europe?


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4508347427/

*Vienna, Austria*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesup/4472586147/


----------



## Aecio

Vamos que te pasa.. Ankara is not Europe.


----------



## connorwilliams

*Part of London Skyline in 2012*

Taken from another thread, this is what part of the London skyline would look like in 2012 (some projects have been delayed due to the recession though), and not all skyscrapers being built maybe shown in the skyline.


wjfox said:


>


----------



## CİN1

İSTANBUL


----------



## Marco_

christos-greece said:


> *Lyon, France*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bjaglin/4134163990/


That's a great skyline
The best I've ever seen

:nuts:


----------



## rotterdam sky-high

DeltaMetropolis said:


> Rotterdam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by BigCrunch


WOW!

Very nice!


----------



## uA_TAGA

Marco_ said:


> That's a great skyline
> The best I've ever seen
> 
> :nuts:


:lol:


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam is a gritty down to earth working class city. Just by looking, you will sense that there is a protestant mindset refected in its buildings. However, it is the most post-modern styled place you can find in the Netherlands - check out for instance the white mosque in the middle of the scene, the chaotic factory building near Wilhelmina pier and the sudden sensitivity of the Erasmus bridge. 
All in all, Rotterdam is an interesting and tense full mix of impressions that, taken together, symbolises to me the energy to be creative. Perhaps this is one of the reasons why many architectural firms find their refuges here. 
The city has definitely its own character. And I like it! 

>> Take a minute and see it for your self >>> Scroll >>>>>> 








Pic made by Nexxd


----------



## Fabian2412

More Rotterdam skylines



Rotterdam A said:


>





Jeromeo said:


>


And The hague/La haye



Jeromeo said:


> Oh oh Den Haag, Mooie stad achter de duinen!


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4383724487/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/globifuzzi/3959736468/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3410167460/


----------



## Mare_nostrvm

Madrid,Spain










By Danny,from "urbanity.es"...


----------



## hmueller2

Frankfurt:


----------



## CİN1

İSTANBUL SKYLİNE.


----------



## cristof

Rotterdam is just stunning...Dutch style is making Rotterdam's skyline one of the best European...London has got lots of opportunities fitting old architectures with new ones. i am not very prone to include Istanbul as European's city whatever...never Turkey will be a land of the EU's members...i am afraid...


----------



## www.sercan.de

i think you mean this topic
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=626162


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3879665395/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spirosk/4114923205/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spirosk/4072825270/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spirosk/4072041617/


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiecommander/3842715519/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4505255315/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4505869906/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4395578449/


----------



## RKC

great finds!


----------



## CİN1

İSTANBU SKYLİNE VİDEO
January 01th, 2010 - April 20th, 2010
http://www.izlesene.com/video/amator...enleri/2100863


----------



## Skrapebook

Stockholm Sweden Scandinavia




























Taken by magnusfranklin


----------



## SASH

Photo by Dutch Forum member Jeromeo.
Rotterdam as seen from The Hague (about 20 km)


----------



## christos-greece

*Amsterdam, Holland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/whitesquarepictures/4498910931/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4532487946/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cessnovember/4560918808/


----------



## CİN1

İstanbul Skyline


----------



## CİN1

İstanbul Skyline


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cybertect/4645092877/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ragtag04/4643447426/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/james_fairburn/4639329166/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/james_fairburn/4639329916/


----------



## dragener

*Madrid*

*Old Skyline*





















*AZCA *(modern skyline of Madrid before of CTBA)





































*CTBA* (at present)










^^
All previous photos are not hosted in flickr by: http://www.robertroyal.com/










*General modern skyline*










At night from Cerro de los Ángeles.










from Parque de las Tetas(yes, park of the tits xD)










CTBA and AZCA from downtown









at nigth










And a bonus, from Park of the tits too:


----------



## Darhet

*Warsaw*


----------



## Shezan

my favourites are Frankfurt and Warszaw


----------



## Guest

I don't even know where to begin in this thread. IMO, Europe doesn't have many skyscrapers, but has the best architecture of any continent. Rome, Paris, London, Barcelona, Venice, Prague, Munich, Amsterdam, Madrid and many others are jaw dropping.


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sensorreinigung/4585206084/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sabberjupp/4628708379/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelwallo/4628704439/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4628401879/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zekiphotography/4626357408/


----------



## CİN1

İSTANBUL SKYLİNE


----------



## pierolol

Paris Skyline By flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice skyline photo of Paris  one more:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/allenluo/4610011396/


----------



## CİN1

_İSTANBUL SKYLİNE_


----------



## CİN1

Hımmm.


----------



## brisavoine

A true European skyline for a change.

*Caen*, one of the two capitals of Normandy, home of Guillaume le Conquérant, better known as William the Conqueror in the land that he conquered. Guillaume le Conquérant is burried in the abbey that you can see in the background of the picture (the two most distant towers in the picture).


----------



## Skrapebook

I love these views of Stockholm! :banana:


----------



## CİN1

_İSTANBUL SKYLİNE
_


----------



## der Seb

Hi,

my skyline panoramics!

Bild Köln

Skyline Köln

Bild Köln

Skyline Köln

Bilder Frankfurt am Main

Skyline Frankfurt

Bilder Frankfurt am Main

Skyline Frankfurt

Bilder Frankfurt am Main

Skyline Frankfurt

Bilder Frankfurt am Main

Skyline Frankfurt

Bilder Dresden

Skyline Dresden River Elbe

Bilder Hamburg

Skyline Hamburg

Bilder Heidelberg

Skyline Heidelberg

Bilder Mainz

Skyline Mainz

Bilder Lissabon/ Lisboa

Skyline Lissabon/ Lisboa


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4599034914/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/feliksbln/4227998110/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spirosk/3901123220/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3780930903/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moacirdsp/3736157907/


----------



## CİN1

_İSTANBUL SKYLİNE_


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*








http://fiveprime.org/blackmagic.cgi...c=l;notarget=1#pic4478736582&user=&flickrurl=









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daveoleary/4343676285/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3891927773/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefan-w/3589317241/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinhronsky/2176650440/


----------



## SASH

Sorry CIN 

A part of the colourful Rotterdam skyline .

Photo by Topaas :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1

Is it a thread of Istanbul and Rotterdam + some random cities posted by christos-greece? Though both are great


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tinosailer/4539621569/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoltaan/4674373492/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoltaan/4652638258/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4606310846/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/io_nia/4452097794/


----------



## CİN1

_İSTANBUL SKYLİNE_


----------



## christos-greece

^^ This one at night is really nice


----------



## Castor_Game

*SPAIN*

*PONFERRADA*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oscar_dieguez/

*A CORUÑA*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/molineli/

*BENIDORM*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ra-felo/

*BILBAO*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipohkia/4691064071/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bytegirl/4684204138/


----------



## RKC

very nice picture of Rotterdam, 
also on the last page Barcelona was a nice surprise, i allways thought it only had the *****-tower


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tapioliller/4690460174/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kappawolff/4682645165/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hagemann/4674693666/


----------



## Votchka

Nice pics christos


----------



## Skrapebook

London and Frankfurt are in a league of their own! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Talking about London 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianvisits/4697279860/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4694409376/


----------



## Hamas

_İSTANBUL SKYLİNE_


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidfs90/4658045642/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreu-fotos/4631596290/


----------



## Skrapebook

View over Stockholm Sweden Europa from the top of the Globe










Taken by Spikefot


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*








http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4647827476/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4505255315/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4505869906/


----------



## rotterdam sky-high




----------



## christos-greece

*Antwerp, Belgium*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stipoteam/4533535739/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4362796081/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bartvandamme/4616795202/


----------



## Eric Offereins

Another one from Rotterdam: 



Oh?! said:


> @ Rotterdam sky-high: prachtfoto's!
> 
> 
> 
> Kwestie van witbalans aanpassen, in dit geval m.b.v. Gimp:


----------



## Elvenking

Warsaw



to022 said:


> To022.fotolog.pl





Polex said:


>





Pstrykacz said:


>


----------



## NAVİGATORSS

_İSTANBUL SKYLİNE_


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abandonalia/4732188599/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayrcan/4726563486/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4711382755/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardoalonsocorbalan/4712995172/


----------



## cardiff

Some amazing shots of London recently

[/IMG][/IMG]











potto said:


> A distant shot!





gothicform said:


>





gothicform said:


> this is a panorama.,... need better software though so it can be done continuously and like one of those gigapixel ones


----------



## fishfanger

Dusseldorf skyline








hosted on http://picasaweb.google.com
taken by fish


----------



## Mr Bricks

That London panorama is a stunner!


----------



## PortoNuts

*London - Canary Wharf*

by *Bob!*


----------



## KANKİ

_İstanbul Skyline_

















































































]


----------



## Pegasusbsb27

By seeing this thread sometimes I have the impression that Europe has only one skyline: Istambul...:lol::lol:


----------



## Mauro Salta

*Moscú*


----------



## Shezan

Istanbul :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

*Naples, Italy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/globifuzzi/3959736468/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4644453472/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/globifuzzi/3959825354/in/photostream/


----------



## KANKİ

_İstanbul Skyline_


----------



## the_sage

In my opinion (talking about EU only) London and Paris are in a league of their own here, both amazing epic cities with history and great architecture all over the place in addition to modern highrises. Frankfurt is a pretty average looking city with a few (but nice) randomly places talls filled out with some 60's concrete, Germany has much better places! Koln anyone? Liverpool, Rotterdam etc were a pleasant supprise.


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dyker_the_horse/4778763884/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gra73/4837628951/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/colinfreeman/4871450617/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oneterry/4855689753/in/photostream/


----------



## KANKİ

_İstanbul Skyline_


----------



## KANKİ

Welcome to İstanbul.


----------



## Skrapebook

There is water and settlements on Mars! :lol:



christos-greece said:


> *Liverpool, U.K.*


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wojszyca/4757138444/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wojszyca/4757138444/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/coglia_87/4654652370/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4614657610/in/photostream/


----------



## arturro666

How many times i have to remind you that Istambul does't belong to Europe? It is between Europe and Asia.


----------



## Boogie

Between Europe and Asia... So where exactly?


----------



## derUlukai




----------



## Skrapebook

Amazing new pics from London and Frankfurt! :cheers:
Without a doubt two of the best in Europe and the world! :banana:


----------



## MarkusErikssen

Best in the world?


----------



## christos-greece

*Dusseldorf, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/takkatuka/4734166197/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stinterwein/4866706037/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chicopromotion/4926622488/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dickmann/4367581046/in/photostream/


----------



## mirza-sm

Greetings from Sarajevo. :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scoobay/4946320738/sizes/l/in/photostream/

From Twist Tower:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4949008591/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/angelique_lala/4944267695/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/angelique_lala/4944265191/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## EuroMaster

Great pics of Sarajevo! I have been there some years ago, seeing the Twist tower, on the moment before they placed the spire. Unfortunately also the city where my pocket was stolen for the first time. 

The Hague (Den Haag), Netherlands









by Fabian


----------



## mirza-sm

^^ Thanks.  Haague looks fantastic also, had no idea it had even a skyline! :uh: kay:

Anywayz, sorry 'bout the stealing.


----------



## Goyazny

Mirza, cheesesation of burek will never stop!


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/k_man123/4910974919/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4890119597/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bottolfsen/4863606252/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bharfot/4764259083/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/naustet/4893726368/in/photostream/


----------



## mirza-sm

Goyazny said:


> Mirza, cheesesation of burek will never stop!


:lol:

It has to eventually! hno:


----------



## mirza-sm

Oslo!!!!!!!!!!! :uh: :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/keybords/4955241995/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/florianschleicher/4953546235/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4954132601/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/meanderingwa/4952388267/in/photostream/


----------



## Guaicaipuro

Love Nederlanden skylines...


----------



## christos-greece

*Klaipeda, Lithuania*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4588034725/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chelsea-lynn/223922755/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4649133913/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4649753020/in/photostream/


----------



## KANKİ

_İstanbul Skyline_


----------



## Boogie

KANKI, we are bored watching Istanbul skyline on every page.


----------



## Messi

We tell him that in the Turkish section but he doesn't listen. This is his 15th account. One of the most retarded persons I've met in my life! :bash:


----------



## DU999

Can someone ban Kanki? I am pissed off.


----------



## Skrapebook

This is why Turkey will NEVER become a member of the European Union... hno:
Stop it now! "Cold Turkey" :lol:


----------



## Boogie

Skrapebook said:


> This is why Turkey will NEVER become a member of the European Union... hno:


I hope it's only joke. If not, without politics please. Some may have different opinion.


----------



## Marco_

Skrapebook said:


> Stop it now! "Cold Turkey" :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Mr Bricks

Boogie said:


> I hope it's only joke. If not, without politics please. Some may have different opinion.


You are quite the rocket scientist :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

@KANKI: European Skylines its not only Istanbul; its Paris, Frankfurt, London, Tallinn, Klaipeda, Milano, Dusseldorf etc. There are so many cities in Europe...


*Paris, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4956442539/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippecottier/4951905684/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eaj836/4949552071/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippecottier/4914163954/in/photostream/


----------



## Dziekan

I don't know if that was posted here, but it's quite fresh

It's a full panorama of Warsaw completed from more than a hundred photos, taken on June 29th from Intercontinental Hotel (170 meters). It's really worth seeing. 
http://www.warszawa360.pl/
The authors claim it's an 8 GigaPixel panorama, however it loads very fast in no more than one second.

Not to post the link only, one recent pic posted in the Polish forum.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Warsaw? Few more...

*Warsaw, Poland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dpicturer/4774840639/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iks_berto/4760311964/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wojszyca/4757138444/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vagabondfoto/4721739406/in/photostream/


----------



## dikkelul

*Moscow*

i don't know if Moscow was here already, but it's still a beautiful photo!










On this photo you can see the 2 tallest buildings of Europe.










I really like the majestic Stalin-architecture on the right on this picture. It's just a good mix modern skyscrapers and big Stalin-time appartments.





mr. MyXiN said:


> ^^_кликабельно_
> 
> 
> ^^_кликабельно_
> 
> 
> 
> http://mr-myxin.livejournal.com/90680.html


this one goes on... on the left you see a sport arena and a new red bridge with a restaurant in the "disco-ball" thing.










What I like about Moscow is that it has a lot of diversity, it has small old streets in the centre like all the European cities... it has enormous prospects with Stalin architecture which makes you look small. It has ugly Soviet highrises and lots of new interesting buildings... and all of that next to each other. You can read the history of the city by it's architecture when you take a look at it's skyline !

End


----------



## Branko27

*Belgrade*

Belgrade skylines and St. Sava temple

http://img844.imageshack.us/f/beograd2.jpg

http://img205.imageshack.us/i/beograd3.jpg/

http://img709.imageshack.us/f/stsava.jpg/


----------



## robhood

Liverpool


----------



## fezadatek

*turkish capital city ANKARA*


----------



## grochu

I`ve never been to Turkey and didn`t realised you have such great skylines there! Instambul rocks btw! I`m preatty amazed


----------



## Spookvlieger

fezadatek said:


> *turkish capital city ANKARA*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ankara is also europe now?*
Click to expand...


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Skrapebook said:


> This is why Turkey will NEVER become a member of the European Union... hno:
> Stop it now! "Cold Turkey" :lol:


Because of a troll in a forum? Lolz


----------



## Skrapebook

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Lolz


Łódź? :nuts::lol:

http://i43.tinypic.com/fwkkmx.jpg


----------



## Boogie

Skrapebook said:


> Łódź? :nuts::lol:
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/fwkkmx.jpg


Nope, it's Poznań.


----------



## fishfanger

Essen skyline








hosted on http://picasaweb.google.com

Essen skyline zoomed








hosted on http://picasaweb.google.com

taken by fish


----------



## xussep80

Barcelona skyline;









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xabifesta/3296613639/sizes/l/


----------



## Fabian2412

Rotterdam



hoogbouw010 said:


> Alle foto's: aug/sep 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 24.


----------



## Mike____

*Brussels.*








[/


----------



## giugliano

Mike____ said:


> *Brussels.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


I love this photo, I love Belgium


----------



## Mike____

Some pics Of brussels










Pictures below are from Bryaxis.


----------



## EuroMaster

The Hague









By Jeromeo


----------



## Alexriga

Mike____ said:


> Some pics Of brussels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures below are from Bryaxis.


not tall but looks nice and modern :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jone05/4993802654/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shawkinsphotography/4996607051/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4975348940/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jordism/4945353093/in/photostream/


----------



## Spookvlieger

*The forgotten Luxemburg city skyline:*

















http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3449/3392366246_2a61a4a660.jpg


----------



## Chadoh25

Awesome photos!


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/formfaktor/5098669721/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zekiphotography/4941548199/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twentyeight/5086702846/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/galllo/5108185028/in/photostream/


----------



## Spookvlieger

Another forgotten city

*Berscia, Italy*


















http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2657/4192844136_099c92c387.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/64/166340877_6d59bb9e68.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The skyline of Brescia its really good


----------



## Skrapebook

Stockholm City Hall and Waterfront Hotel 










Taken by visualideas


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/seenbyveli/5083287035/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5102327881/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5076074016/in/photostream/


----------



## Victhor

Benidorm


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

I must say that Benidorm truly looks like the Rio of Europe... :shocked:
Probably without the charm though... or the favelas mind you! :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5090239213/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atlemo/5090384048/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/k_man123/4910974919/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4587372636/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastianpundars/4867530882/in/photostream/


----------



## Dr. Dubai

Working on one of the best and most dense skylines of Europe:

*Den Haag/The Hague/La Haye/La Haya*

City of the international court & justice.





































And there is coming there (140 meter, 200 meter, etc).

I lived there and I love the city!


----------



## KamZolt

Canary Wharf - London. 










picture taken by me


----------



## Gordion

Skrapebook said:


> This is why Turkey will NEVER become a member of the European Union... hno:
> Stop it now! "Cold Turkey" :lol:


This is not EU skyline thread, it's European skyline thread, so don't waste your time writing stupid things here. ISTANBUL IS IN EUROPE. You need some geograpy lesson i think. No one is interested to join EU in Turkey, so be happy.


----------



## Gordion

ISTANBUL



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gordion

ISTANBUL



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mauro Salta

*Moscow*


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed Den Haag, the Hague skyline recentry has become very nice; some more photos:
*Den Haag, Holland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidvankeulen/4926749671/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/glady/5119068504/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5041918807/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/natalyagoryakina/5050337161/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/natalyagoryakina/5050949304/in/photostream/


----------



## Gordion

ISTANBUL



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My favourate Istanbul skyline. -------------------->



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Victhor

Madrid


----------



## Pfeuffer

is the skyline of istanbul in the european or in the asean part of the city ?


----------



## pixel2008

^^ :lol:

Regardless of that, I suggest changing the title of this thread to "Istanbul skylines".


----------



## Pfeuffer

thanx !! so it`s in the european part, isn`t it ?


----------



## Pitchoune

Liège, Belgium (500.000 inh)


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/frankras/5126326686/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5102269323/in/photostream/


----------



## Gelemoka

Paris skyline, the eternal forgotten...

i will come back soon with paris' skyline photos:guns1:


----------



## Gordion

Pfeuffer said:


> thanx !! so it`s in the european part, isn`t it ?


Yes, European part. Asian part of Istanbul has good skyline too, there are 16 skycrapers over 50-60 floors are u/c at the moment in European and Asian parts. Skyline will look greater in 2-3 years time.


----------



## inno4321

Euro city is mix with culture and history, modern, nature. I would Admire to go there.

London, paris, berin etc.


----------



## francocolombiano33

Good pictures!!! Istanbul has an impressive skyline.
I think that la défense in paris is one of the best world skylines.

La Défense, Paris


----------



## pierolol

^^ Paris rock!


IMG_2662-LR por Viirginie b, en Flickr


La défense por Eivisso, en Flickr


----------



## chilliz

Gordion said:


> Yes, European part. Asian part of Istanbul has good skyline too, there are 16 skycrapers over 50-60 floors are u/c at the moment in European and Asian parts. Skyline will look greater in 2-3 years time.


What's the average wage in Turkey? Because I doubt it's in line with the rest of Europe


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanmathieu/5123730041/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5089309342/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tk_2/5086794421/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cbarbi/5111235943/in/photostream/


----------



## KamZolt

*Warsaw*








by Filosss


----------



## SkyCA

Victhor said:


> Madrid


:eek2:A380 in Madrid, airplane and skyline:master:


----------



## Gelemoka

yeah... but i don't call that a " skyline " , more 4 beautiful skycrapers... lonely.


----------



## Pfeuffer

I would call this a beautiful skyline :cheers:


----------



## bartjee

*Rotterdam*

*scrolll---------->>>>>>>>*

















*scroll----------->>>>>*








*scroll------------>>>>>>>*








*scroll------------>>>>>>>*


----------



## Turbosnail

^^ Slightly irrelevant post


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome panoramas of Rotterdam :cheers:

*Warsaw, Poland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4614657610/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dpicturer/4774840639/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5007277131/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pawellitwinski/4896847213/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4614657610/in/photostream/


----------



## Alpos

^^
I must visit Rotterdam. :cheers:


----------



## absalon

Barcelona, Catalonia.


----------



## jackass94

Grozny, Russia


----------



## christos-greece

*Athens, Greece*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/796434859/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/565494024/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ptg1975/2749307657/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4883980834/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ptg1975/2679489135/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ptg1975/2680308154/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shpaintballer/993000894/in/photostream/


----------



## RKC

i know, its hungary, we haven't got any scrapers, but i still like this picture, its kind of a skyline (natural and built-up), and this thread is dead as a dodo anyway, so there you go.
city of Salgótarján, north-east Hungary:


----------



## 11001001

London...

Taken from Guy's Tower, Moore London and Tower Bridge


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ please follow the photo posting rules or your photos will be removed!


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sewpr/5117510428/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4669435966/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5090307468/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlacavallini/5052217464/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kalevkevad/4790045069/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/toydragon/4772841612/in/photostream/


----------



## Mr Bricks

The quality of high-rises in Barcelona and Istanbul is really appalling. Looks cheap.


----------



## Nightsky

A better pic of Essen skyline


----------



## Nightsky

Malmö skyline


----------



## Nightsky

Birmingham, England (UK:s 2nd largest city)


----------



## Julandronic

*Madrid,Spain:*






























From 4 Torres:


----------



## Pfeuffer

Malmö and Essen skyline suck although the twisted building is great.
Istanbul skyline will be real great in about 5 years ! :cheers:


----------



## Skrapebook

Nightsky said:


> A better pic of Essen skyline


Essen is like a delicious german meal!
Schnitzel schön! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4902315930/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/auburnabroad/4924278198/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3892714810/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3676967736/in/photostream/


----------



## BodgeJob1

Photo By ChrisCwmbran....London

Scroll>>>>>>


----------



## KamZolt

London - Canary Wharf









by Robert Paterak

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robert_paterak/4893568367/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/skyeatsairplanez/5019694187/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skyeatsairplanez/5058452520/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5076519279/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulklijn/4888572965/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3723553706/in/photostream/


----------



## Limon

They all very nice, thanks everyone.
my european list is
1- Istanbul
2- Paris
3- Rome
4- Prague
5- Amsterdam


----------



## christos-greece

Today *Barcelona, Espana* 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/me-by-melia/3236711169/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5165057140/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ursyn/5127665801/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photogentic/5170949889/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5104983109/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ursyn/5041636521/in/photostream/


----------



## KANKA

_İstanbul Skyline_


----------



## christos-greece

Couple skyline photos of Istanbul, Turkey:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/die-ter/4993742251/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hamidebrahimi/5057507628/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine

christos-greece said:


> Couple skyline photos of Istanbul, Turkey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/die-ter/4993742251/in/photostream/



love this shot......:cheers:


----------



## limerickguy

some of my favourite european skylines..

*London*










*Paris*










*Moscow*










*Frankfort*










and of corse *Dublin*:cheers:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Frankfurt 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5121578768/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kuzo/4763950774/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/argentum71/5187383129/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vingt-deuxime/5182064265/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

The Hague 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topaas/5028624771/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fritsdejong/4890928818/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wjpbennett/4014759663/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bulevardi/5163268641/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cjd90/3778711548/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hannesdegeest/3753440372/in/photostream/


----------



## serhat

My favorite European skylines.Top 5
1.Istanbul
2.Moscow
3.London
4.Frankfurt
5.Paris

Other
6.Madrid
7.Warsaw
8.Rotterdam
9.Nantes
10.Benidorm
11.Vienna
12.Bracelona
13.Yekaterinburg
14.Manchester
15.Kyiv
16.Amsterdam
17.Bonn
18.Hague
19.Brussels
20.Milan
21.Belgrade
22.Leipzig
23.Tilburg
24.Gdynia
25.Essen
26.Cologne
27.Jena
28.Marseille
29.Sarajevo
30.Munich
31.Liverpool
32.Baku
33.Berlin

150 + towers
Moscow:22
Istanbul:16
Paris:14
London:11
Frankfurt:11
Madrid:5
Warsaw:4
Benidorm:3
Rotterdam:3
Yekaterinburg:2
Barcelona:2
Vienna:2
Kyiv:2
Amsterdam:1
Milan:1
Brussels:1
Lyon:1
Manchester:1
Sarajevo:1
Malmö:1
Bonn:1

Contry
Russia:24
Turkey:19
France:15
United Kingdom:12
Germany:12
Spain:10
Poland:4
Netherlands:4
Austria:2
Ukraine:2
Italy:1
Belgium:1
Sweeden:1
Bosnia and Herzegovina:1


----------



## sergioib

Madrid, Spain


----------



## Yellow Fever

uncredited photos removed!


----------



## KANKA

Yellow Fever = Very JEALOUS :applause:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ ? 

Thx, Yellow Fever ! 


Valencia 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/noeliaquiros/3896485264/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/amor8/4797056194/sizes/l/in/photostream/


London










http://www.flickr.com/photos/greenypics/5188706681/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Den Haag









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsandre/4572165632/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/merijn1982/4502412903/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4506934369/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Utrecht









http://www.flickr.com/photos/st_vk/4567839682/sizes/z/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/straight2paradise/4317372624/sizes/z/in/photostream/


Paris 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5175691732/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/renaud21/3904379493/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/renaud21/3904381631/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Warsaw









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidolo/3810755031/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidolo/4328105707/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Amsterdam









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scandagraph/4717604876/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4606509800/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/durr-architect/5121662048/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/durr-architect/5121661084/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Liverpool









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alanfletcher/5133683664/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5127880603/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hgdiepen/5073124476/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Reykjavik









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schneelocke/3993983440/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevie_gill/4466599321/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4839726183/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## KANKA

_İstanbul Skyline_


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Moscow









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/5116675365/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/5116676465/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/4901919468/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4763826998/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Frankfurt









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5185765856/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/postsumptio/3990291213/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schneelocke/5133441064/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rokessler/5191301683/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/atravezdelprisma/4961959091/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/superlativ/5136171165/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iks_berto/4760311964/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4614657610/in/photostream/


----------



## Waluigi

Istanbul, Paris and Frankfurt has the best skylines imho.
Moscow is starting to look really great as well. The same goes for Madrid (Can't wait 'til it's called 44 torres insted of 4 torres:nuts.


----------



## TimeAndTide

Paris


----------



## TimeAndTide

Paris


----------



## TimeAndTide

Paris


----------



## TimeAndTide

Paris


----------



## TimeAndTide

Paris


----------



## toiyeuarsenal01

paris! :x


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/radimersky/5061823539/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/-lucie-/4904057491/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5047589526/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/djeames/4849150547/in/photostream/


----------



## KamZolt

London - CW









by chest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=68223241#post68223241


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Snow way! :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimitrij1975/5223534276/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimitrij1975/5220553252/in/photostream/


----------



## KANKA

_İstanbul Skyline _








link :http://img220.imageshack.us/content_...pg&via=mupload By: Memati.


----------



## ajaaronjoe

I love Canary Wharf, it looks like Canadian city opcorn:


----------



## werner10

The Hague by michel kievits


----------



## Boogie

Poznań, Poland.


----------



## KANKA

_İstanbul Skyline_

















image hosted on imageshack.us


----------



## Yellow Fever

Great shot, Kanka! :cheers:


----------



## Guaporense

Great! 10/10

:cheers: 

One of the best treads in skyscraper city.


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/niekos/5232712455/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/heavenuphere/5211721458/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5228361875/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5227560942/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bartvandamme/5231601384/in/photostream/


----------



## Jasse James

Ukraine. Dnipropetrovsk



AVoices said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=338754&page=232


----------



## Boogie

Great shots from Rotterdam, Christos! 

Jesse James, first photo of Dnipro is also great. It looks like North American city.


----------



## KANKA

_İstanbul Skyline_








image hosted on imageshack.us


----------



## Tiaren

Here is a beautiful historical skyline for you:

*Dresden*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasstache/5230155442/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Belgrader

christos-greece said:


> *Rotterdam, Holland*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bartvandamme/5231601384/in/photostream/


Wooow. Rotteradm looks very futuristic. I like the snow too, makes the atmosphere.


----------



## christos-greece

*Istanbul, Turkey*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alimanco/5093824942/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alimanco/5093828292/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5036974380/in/photostream/


----------



## nurhak

why you guys are posting the uglies istanbul photos? come on their are much more pictures where the rest of the guys in this thread will droool


----------



## Skrapebook

Dresden (550) is absolutely gorgeous! :cheers:


----------



## ajaaronjoe

nurhak said:


> why you guys are posting the uglies istanbul photos? come on their are much more pictures where the rest of the guys in this thread will droool


I suppose, Istanbul is kinda ugly in those pictures and it has such a terrible architecture, just look at their skyscrapers :down:

Rotterdam pics are nice :cheers:


----------



## seldomseen

Great pics!!


----------



## Victhor

Benidorm


----------



## KANKA

_İstanbul Skyline_

















image hosted on imageshack.us


----------



## nurhak

ajaaronjoe said:


> I suppose, Istanbul is kinda ugly in those pictures and it has such a terrible architecture, just look at their skyscrapers :down:
> 
> Rotterdam pics are nice :cheers:


i mean if he post a Istanbul skyline picture it should be one of those pictures, scroll right









and a historic skyline


----------



## SASH

Nice to see some Benidorm pictures. Although lot of buildings are not that beautiful, I think it has one of the best skylines in Europe!

Here a nice picture of Rotterdam from Dutch Forum Member 'BigCrunch'


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickfotoblog/4736714455/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/baklava/5086104200/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jrgcastro/4512500959/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kennedymateo/4190717931/in/photostream/


----------



## ajaaronjoe

nurhak said:


> i mean if he post a Istanbul skyline picture it should be one of those pictures, scroll right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a historic skyline


Better pics mate, I love both, i really do, very stunning :applause:


----------



## taha.d

They are just awesome! I am gonna get them rite away to my computer


----------



## Linguine

christos-greece said:


> *Alicante, Spain*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/clickfotoblog/4736714455/in/photostream/




I like this pic the most.....


----------



## ajaaronjoe

London


Ensignia said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/eljoja/5258581671/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eljoja/5258582705/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/datmater/5218967856/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sejodegarbica/5125610913/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/titocesar/4926288430/in/photostream/


----------



## Boogie

Benidorm looks just terrible.


----------



## KANKA

_İstanbul Skyline_


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomlehne/5098743599/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andy-germany/5184917723/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kipazi/5161984341/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bensite/5000578571/in/photostream/


----------



## Skrapebook

Stockholm at day and night:










Taken by Nick Bark










Taken by Hnrik


----------



## ajaaronjoe

^^ Nice, i like to visit there sometime


----------



## Boogie

Kaetzar said:


> better now?


I just don't like it. Looks like private city rules by developers. Maybe it isn't the best comparison but Benidorm doesn't come close to Monte Carlo.


----------



## christos-greece

*Riga, Latvia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/karen_chan/4948634806/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/smilga20/5071987412/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajy/5047923205/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthias_so36/5001900737/in/photostream/


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Milan: skyline... from the sky
> 
> 
> 
> Macteo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regalo di Natale:
> 
> 
> DSC_0125 di Macteo, su Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/macteo/sets/72157625624922730/with/5271880972/
Click to expand...

^^
Same pic in 2012 (all the added towers are u/c)



Skymino said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Gorgeous Milano :cheers: couple more:

*Milano, Italy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlbcampbell/5243493165/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4888316422/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ikkoskinen/4856923101/in/photostream/


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Gorgeous Milano :cheers: couple more:
> 
> *Milano, Italy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlbcampbell/5243493165/in/photostream/


This pic is surely from '80s

The other two ones are few months old though


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris - La Defense, France*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/big_alp/5231075761/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuinkabouter/5224455409/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hannyb/5055611666/in/photostream/


----------



## KANKA

_İstanbul Skyline_








image hosted on imageshack.us


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stanpolito/4970129133/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tommy_is/4374675983/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4383724487/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kukillanapoli/4646653029/in/photostream/


----------



## KANKA

_İstanbul Skyline_



































image hosted on imageshack.us


----------



## christos-greece

*Oostende, Belgium*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wawhay/2480002281/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benoit_d/4898837282/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/3856921832/in/photostream/


----------



## KANKA

_İstanbul Skyline_

image hosted on imageshack.us


----------



## KamZolt

London








originally posted by ajaaronjoe
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289517​


----------



## christos-greece

*Antwerp, Belgium*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/elbisreverri/51556931/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattchalmers79/3283737533/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4844512796/in/photostream/


----------



## Clone

Tourniquet said:


> It reminds me Los Angeles.


Indeed, small compact group of skyscrapers in a big city surrounded by mountains


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tuinkabouter/5273036069/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bart_rick/5124180826/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skyeatsairplanez/4917294476/in/photostream/


----------



## KANKA

_İstanbul Skyline_








image hosted on imageshack.us


----------



## christos-greece

*Hamburg, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/b-a-s-t-i/5292943380/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebbels/5177713077/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5023372253/in/photostream/


----------



## Spookvlieger

Brussels



Benonie said:


>


Taken by Benonie from the Basilica of The sacred hart in Brussels.


----------



## Boogie

Erhan said:


> Well obviously we do since he has been banned so many times but I guess posting relevant pictures isn't a enough reason to kick someone - even if it becomes spam.


On Polish forum we have rule to banned users who have been banned previously. I thought it's universal rule of the whole forum.


----------



## christos-greece

joshsam said:


> Brussels
> 
> 
> 
> Taken by Benonie from the Basilica of The sacred hart in Brussels.


Nice skyline photo of Brussels


----------



## quadi

antwerp


----------



## KANKA

_İstanbul Skyline_








imageshack.us


----------



## ajaaronjoe

^^ You already posted that pic many times lol


----------



## eurekak750i

Some interesting and awesome pics of La Defense

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nataliaboada/5330015175/sizes/l/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/christophe-taamourte/5323590068/sizes/l/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nataliaboada/5330622850/sizes/l/in/photostream/

:cheers:


----------



## Mike____

Brussels


----------



## TimeAndTide

Istanbul isn't a european city ( stop annoying us with your 5 skyscrapers please ) and Benidorm is a fake city ( seaside place for sandcastle builders ). That's why these 2 cities have to be banned from this topic.


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_h/5333792009/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_h/5333742297/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5333784760/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crueffert/5309259324/in/photostream/


----------



## Victhor

TimeAndTide said:


> Istanbul isn't a european city ( stop annoying us with your 5 skyscrapers please ) and Benidorm is a fake city ( seaside place for sandcastle builders ). That's why these 2 cities have to be banned from this topic.


Benidorm high-rises are probably more real than any other in european cities, they are built only on demand and according to a urban planning project for the whole city that began in the 50's, and the towers you see there are adjusted to the economic possibilities of the people and the weather of the place, that's why you don't see glass facades, and the streets are full of people all year long, and there are a lot of architects who say the urban model of Benidorm is the best to follow, the most sustainable. In most of European cities high-rises are built for political reasons or as publicity of a company, they don't really need them and the design is adjusted only to make a good impression, they could have been built in any other city because they are not adjusted to a real demand or to the place, that's why european cities whic have high-rises, most of the city is built with low-rises, wich are the buildings the city really demand, so skyscrapers in cities like Paris, London or Madrid are much faker that those in Benidorm. By the way, high-rise construction is part of the history of Benidorm, there's a documentary about that made by the history channel, theres a documentary about skyscrapercities in the world, with 7 episodes, one per city, and one of those cities is Benidorm:


----------



## **RS**

*Moscow,Russia*


Brad said:


>





Izus67 said:


>


----------



## **RS**

*Moscow Pano*
_by mr.MyXiN_
Scroll ---->>


----------



## WooWoo

TimeAndTide said:


> Istanbul isn't a european city ( stop annoying us with your 5 skyscrapers please ) and Benidorm is a fake city ( seaside place for sandcastle builders ). That's why these 2 cities have to be banned from this topic.


i agree with you about Istanbul, although, half of it is in Europe, but not about Benidorm. It is a spanish resort city in Spain with highrises. Its on the Eropean continent so it should be here.
Its like saying Las Vegas should not be included in the American Skylines, because it is a resort city :lol:


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^
Whole costa brava is full of highrises like in Benidorm and there almost all for tourists... It's like the coasts of Florida wich are build full with highrise condo's for tourists...
Benidorms population is only 70.000 and yes well 500.000 in summer. 
So no, streets are not full all year long... That fact togheter with the fact that 50 years ago benidorm was 3 streets big and a fishermans village....

Although I agree that Benidorms population growing fast (trippeled in the last 30 years), the skyline is still empty at winter time...


----------



## Buffalo Soldier

Istanbul is as European as Moscow. Europe is more than London & Paris.


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ It's only european when they want it to be European. It's European when it works in their advantage, like in this tread, allowing them to post the Istanbull skyline over and over again...If you say that in other cases they'll prove you wrong with everything they got. Because then it's not in their advantage...


----------



## gunslinger

joshsam said:


> ^^ It's only european when they want it to be European. It's European when it works in their advantage, like in this tread, allowing them to post the Istanbull skyline over and over again...If you say that in other cases they'll prove you wrong with everything they got. Because then it's not in their advantage...


Pretending Istanbul - former center of Roman Empire and therefore the whole European world - is not a European city is the greatest historical joke I keep hearing at SSC.


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ center of the Roman empire? :lol: that was ROME remember. Geographical center maybe...


----------



## Fab87

*Brescia, Italy
*


----------



## ajaaronjoe

Birmingham Skyline by hoody_uk, on Flickr


Manchester Skyline by rwbthatisme, on Flickr


5163761212_00a9b55166_b by lilweezychronic, on Flickr


5160290851_731120e97a_b by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


Birmingham City Centre early evening, England, UK. by Stephen Piggott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ WOW! Brescia's skyline is very nice


----------



## Fab87

It's nothing special, it's a small town, but it's pretty dynamic...they're getting subway transportation and building other lowrises, like these


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ 200.000 is not a small town is it? It's more like reasenable sized city...


----------



## Fab87

Yes but i don't even know if it's in the italian top15, in terms of population, so it's not an important city, it's just a dynamic and quite livable one.


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ According to wiki (yes I know wiki..) it takes the 16th place...


----------



## Spookvlieger

Patrick said:


> Luxembourg (Luxemburg, Letztebuerg),












--


----------



## isaidso

Now that's something you don't see every day!


----------



## christos-greece

*Brescia, Italy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/village9991/5304530524/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mistervincy/4537933653/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/autobed/4242169674/in/photostream/


----------



## RKC

well done folks, new cities to look at, great.

brescia, birmingham, luxemburg, good finds!


----------



## RKC

Den Haag
I always smile when i see these these buildings 









http://www.denhaag.pvda.nl/upload/images/plein_skyscape_15763.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2461/3910315589_49db4c22b0.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2593/4124983812_1e2127d9b8.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5346244057/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5339733472/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pharmcat/5327120873/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5336248872/in/photostream/


----------



## Spookvlieger

Brussels,Belgium



skyeatsairplane said:


>


----------



## RKC

wow. nice


----------



## Puto

Nice job they've done in Liverpool, the city's waterfront is looking great. kay:


----------



## im_from_zw038

Rotterdam











JC_Zwolle said:


>


----------



## Kaufmann

little "Skyline" Dortmund


www.fotocommunity.de


www.wikipedia.de


http://view.stern.de/de/original/16...-skyline-Morgenlicht-Dortmund-Morgensonne.jpg




http://www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de/forum/showthread.php?p=229492


http://www.mark-fuest.de/album/slides/Dortmund bei Nacht.jpg


----------



## ajaaronjoe

123923269_fb4cbd64a5_b by WoBB, on Flickr


1152128025_84f6ece317_o by pinggai, on Flickr


Manchester Skyline by rwbthatisme, on Flickr


----------



## KANKA

_İstanbul Skyline_


----------



## Mr Bricks

London. Some are a bit old.


----------



## ajaaronjoe

^^ The reason why i like London skyline is because most of it's skyscrapers are very iconic. No matter how tall they are, unless they have magnificent cladding, design and of course architecture they would be only hideous ones. Anyway i always prefer quality over quantity. :cheers: 

1.Gherkin (Not very tall, but very iconic and fantastic cladding) 
2.Shard (Tallest in EU, phenomenal design) 
3.Pinnacle (Can't wait :lol
4.Canary Wharf is great too (Mini Manhattan) opcorn:


----------



## karenina

KANKA said:


> _İstanbul Skyline_


In a few years, Istanbul will have a fantastic skyline.


----------



## RKC

wow, great pics everyone! 
that first london photo is the bomb, imagine that when the shard is completed...

and finally, a really interesting istambul photo, nice.

few of my london pics:
Bishopsgate:








The Square Mile








South bank:








T42








Bank of England and the Royal Exchange








City








Lloyd's








Lloyd's








Willis Building (i think)








Tower 42 still looking great








Euston tower, Centre Point and the BT tower








bit of a mess from Primrose Hill








Euston tower form Regents park








Heron tower still under construction








Canary Wharf from the northwest








CW from the bus








cladding








i don't mind boxy towers 








from Isle of Dogs








from the DLR








from Limeshouse(?) DLR station








the O2 and some powerstation from Greenwich


----------



## Skrapebook

London, Paris and Frankfurt are an unbeatable European skyscraperline combo! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Genova, Italy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4745968048/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/annamontuori/5253859504/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photo-architect/3985674754/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photo-architect/3984918585/in/photostream/


----------



## KANKA

_İstanbul Skyline_


----------



## Substructure

It has almost been half a hour since someone last posted pictures of Istanbul.
Could we get flooded with a few more pages of it (and also Ankara, Baghdad..) so we don't forget what those very European city look like ?

Thank you


----------



## Gordion

Skrapebook said:


> London, Paris and Frankfurt are an unbeatable European skyscraperline combo! :cheers:


Yes, western Europe is London, Paris, Frankfurt.
eastern Europe is Warsaw, Istanbul, Moskow.


----------



## slodziak

For me:
1.Paris
2.Frankfurt
3.Moscow
4.London
5.Warsaw
*
Warsaw:
*


----------



## MR. Bacon

*Part of the Den haag (The Hague) Skyline U/C*

Picture by me


MR. Bacon said:


>


----------



## Belgrader

My top 5 modern European skylines are: 

1. Paris 
2. Frankfurt
3. London 
4. Rotterdam
5. Warsaw


----------



## alieff

Baku-Capital of Azerbaijan, Rising star of the Caucasus and Eastern Europe


----------



## mike102

Tiaren said:


> Show me *just one *Warsaw picture with a number, density and variety of highrises and skyscrapers like this!






























Pictures found in Polish division.

Knowing both cities, I can say that the variety of skyscrapers in Warsaw is bigger than in Frankfurt. In Polish capital except socrealistic Palace of Culture & Sicence, can be found also pre-war highrises like PAST and Prudential. In Frankfurt the real skyscraper boom started first in the 70s. Frankfurt is also not that dense as your pictures may suggest (what is an advantage in my opinion). But of course in "Mainhattan" the number of buildings and their quality is higher than in Warsaw, making Frankfurt's skyline overall number 1 in Europe. Paris and London would be #2 and #3.

Also I believe, that from the moment the Constantinople turned into Istambul (with all the population, cultural, political and religious consequences) it can't be considered an European city anymore. Its skyscrapers alse remind more buildings from Asiatic cities than anything currently build in the west.


----------



## ajaaronjoe

Sorry to post Manhattan skyline pic on here. I just realised that it really looks like Canary Wharf, doesn't it? 


268127591_b260f39fc8_z by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


London, UK by ntalka, on Flickr


Canary Wharf by smokeghost, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla

Substructure said:


> It has almost been half a hour since someone last posted pictures of Istanbul.
> Could we get flooded with a few more pages of it (and also Ankara, Baghdad..) so we don't forget what those very European city look like ?
> 
> Thank you


Well if you dont want to just view pictures of Istanbul the solution(s) are pretty easy. One dont view this thread and second you can also post pictures here.


----------



## WooWoo

Kulla said:


> Well if you dont want to just view pictures of Istanbul the solution(s) are pretty easy. One dont view this thread and second you can also post pictures here.


cant agree with you more. People constantly criticizing Istanbul's skyline is getting quite annoying. Its a divided city, half of it is in Europe, so thats all i need for it to be a European city. :bash:


----------



## ajaaronjoe

^^ I have never been there and please forgive my ignorance, wikipedia says like this 

"According to the 2000 census, there were 2691 active mosques, 123 active churches and 20 active synagogues in Istanbul; as well as 109 Muslim cemeteries and 57 non-Muslim"

I don't think its kinda a European city, though. What do you reckon of it's culture, heritage, tradition, festivals and of course religion? Is European city like that? opcorn: NO OFFEND


----------



## the Ludovico center

ajaaronjoe said:


> Sorry to post Manhattan skyline pic on here. I just realised that it really looks like Canary Wharf, doesn't it?


That's no coincidence.

Multiples of those London Canary Wharf buildings including that half-diamond or pyramid topped tower is the creation of the same architect who crafted those NYC Battery park city/WFC towers: César Pelli, who also designed one of these towers in Madrid. Which one? The one with a hint of diamond-shape of course


----------



## ajaaronjoe

Ohh i see, the same architect.


WOW All these towers are absolutely amazing, Paris needs to learn something from Madrid :applause:
How tall is that 2nd skyscraper? :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

ajaaronjoe said:


> Ohh i see, the same architect.


It's also the same developer, Toronto based Olympia & York. They built large parts of downtown Toronto in the 70s/80s, then went on to build Battery Park in NYC and Canary Wharf in London. It's no coincidence that Battery Park and Canary Wharf look like Toronto. They basically recreated a slice of Toronto in NY and London.

*One Canada Square, Canary Wharf*


----------



## JuanPaulo

Not my pictures, credits to all authors:


*Vilnius, Lithuania*


----------



## Jakob

*Zurich:*

Source: Swiss Forum


----------



## WooWoo

ajaaronjoe said:


> ^^ I have never been there and please forgive my ignorance, wikipedia says like this
> 
> "According to the 2000 census, there were 2691 active mosques, 123 active churches and 20 active synagogues in Istanbul; as well as 109 Muslim cemeteries and 57 non-Muslim"
> 
> I don't think its kinda a European city, though. What do you reckon of it's culture, heritage, tradition, festivals and of course religion? Is European city like that? opcorn: NO OFFEND


well turkey is a muslim country, so the mosques number doesnt come as a suprise, but it is on the European continent though, so that makes in and Istanbul european enough for me


----------



## ajaaronjoe

^^ Cool, its fair enough :yes:



La Defense


Vue sur la Défense depuis la terrasse du Château de Saint-Germain-en-Laye - Yvelines by Philippe_28, on Flickr


Palais de Chaillot, La Défense by aj82, on Flickr


paris by amelie1607, on Flickr


Frankfurt


River Main in Frankfurt 13. Jan 2011 by julsc, on Flickr


IMG_1768 by julsc


----------



## Skrapebook

BERLIN DEUTSCHLAND EUROPA - THE HEART OF OUR CONTINENT (roll and scroll)


----------



## Guaporense

European cities are cute.


----------



## Guaporense

mike102 said:


>


This one looks bad ass.


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4484316908/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4268223677/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mountaintrekker/4331162182/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/theandy/3794598611/in/photostream/


----------



## edblok

Rotterdam


>


----------



## ajaaronjoe

The view of London skyline from 9.5 miles distance :cheers:

5358855374_27ecc6eaa1_b by yorkshirestack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_ba_graphy/5338301737/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gessman/5214086047/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bernd-pfeiffer/5250632767/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daknoll/5218952580/in/photostream/


----------



## EuroMaster

The Hague, Netherlands










by Mr. Bacon









by Momo


----------



## Skrapebook

BERLIN


----------



## Dr.Jerdo

I think Den Haag has the most warm, original and 'european' skyline.


----------



## christos-greece

*Leeds, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cliffordstead/4977026255/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5323613223/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sovietuk/5276704211/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markethomas/5219473120/in/photostream/


----------



## KANKA

_İstanbul Skyline_


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice photo, nice colours... but please use some credits as the rest of us do


----------



## RKC

Guaporense said:


> European cities are cute.


----------



## RKC

lovely additions to this great thread, everyone!
:cheers:


----------



## ajaaronjoe

Canary Wharf & O2 Arena

Canary Wharf & 02 in the Mist by iainsr, on Flickr


----------



## Steven77571

Moscow is catching up really fast. How far are those new skyscrapers from Red Square?


----------



## ajaaronjoe

Defense & Grand Palais by Picardo2009, on Flickr


IMG_6396 by raquelle_koontz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fromoslo/5320470688/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fromoslo/5315561019/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/megatryn/5234236401/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/golf/5214107404/in/photostream/


----------



## RKC

i love those Oslo midrises. last time i saw them they were still u/c
cheers Christos


----------



## RKC

wow, i have actually found a budapest pic that kind of resembles a skyline!  it even has old and new, with the new bridge adding a new shape on the far left... i know i know, no highrises, but i couldn't resist. the picture itself (the perspective) is pretty good i think








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/16093785.jpg


----------



## Galro

RKC said:


> i love those Oslo midrises. last time i saw them they were still u/c
> cheers Christos


They are still under construction. Here are a couple of photos of how they looks like at the moment: 
















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641578&page=12


----------



## ajaaronjoe

^^ It looks like London Olympic Village lol, very nice cladding :cheers:


----------



## ajaaronjoe

London Skyline (again)
By EmoHawk









London Skyline by davidgardener, on Flickr


----------



## MR. Bacon

Dr.Jerdo said:


> I think Den Haag has the most warm, original and 'european' skyline.


Thanks, I like it to!! It is not as impressive as: 
1. Paris
2. London
3. Istanbul 
4. Frankfurt
5. Rotterdam
6. Warshaw

but it is compact and original :cheers: Here an other pics from The Hague formu member *Michiel*
On th right side of the cluster you will soon see Tower 1 (141,8m) of the Babylon complex. Tower 2 is already visible on the right with blue and white.


----------



## RKC

very nice Oslo, London and The Hague pics, well done


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamshingleton/5339708575/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sierpinskia/5334420162/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5330403793/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5220222855/in/photostream/


----------



## pumpikatze

RKC said:


> i know i know, no highrises, but i couldn't resist. the picture itself (the perspective) is pretty good i think


Nice photo :cheers:

(No highrises...just a skyline in a different way)


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/inkbotkowalski/5361103383/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ottoeuropa/5360604847/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ottoeuropa/5361231956/in/photostream/


----------



## ajaaronjoe

La Defense


Sacré Coeur said:


>


----------



## SASH

MR. Bacon said:


> Thanks, I like it to!! It is not as impressive as:
> 1. Paris
> 2. London
> 3. Istanbul
> 4. Frankfurt
> 5. Rotterdam
> 6. Warshaw
> 
> but it is compact and original :cheers: Here an other pics from The Hague formu member *Michiel*
> On th right side of the cluster you will soon see Tower 1 (141,8m) of the Babylon complex. Tower 2 is already visible on the right with blue and white.


When this clusters is completed, you can add DH on your list at number 7! For sure!:cheers:


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Valencia, Spain*









http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/5093/cortsmediumpan1dv5cu9.jpg









http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/246/ferenport1eg5.jpg


----------



## MR. Bacon

SASH SCF said:


> When this clusters is completed, you can add DH on your list at number 7! For sure!:cheers:


I hope so! Here is a more complete picture of the skyline taken bij Fabian2412


Fabian2412 said:


> Van vandaag


----------



## christos-greece

*Utrecht, Holland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anneverheul/5131859281/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/odinvanoord/5314052974/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wilbertpot/5203094075/in/photostream/


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Lovely pictures. SOmething of Madrid.




Kaetzar said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photo of Madrid


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

I thought it was yet another one of Istanbul at first! :lol:


----------



## Dr.Jerdo

Netherlands has the best contemporary architecture imho.


----------



## TimeAndTide

La Défense


----------



## TimeAndTide

La Défense


----------



## TimeAndTide

La Défense again !!!!


----------



## TimeAndTide

La Défense again !!!


----------



## TimeAndTide

Paris !!!!


----------



## cardiff

Shame that Madrid pic just cuts off the Royal palace and cathedral, would be excellent otherwise!


----------



## Gelemoka

I'm definitly and totally in love with Paris... oh wait ... i live in !

Terrible skyline ... with London and Frankfurt


----------



## ajaaronjoe

Frankfurt 

SkyArena Frankfurt am Main by t.klick, on Flickr


Skyline by andi_apple, on Flickr



















pic by Tiaren[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pavlemadrid

cardiff said:


> Shame that Madrid pic just cuts off the Royal palace and cathedral, would be excellent otherwise!


That image is part of a mega-panoramic of the city seen from a park in the west, Cuña Verde.
http://especiales.lainformacion.com/panoramicas/madrid/?english


----------



## christos-greece

*Bilbao, Spain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5189364936/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fennicienta/5030215329/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zanskaradventures/4877039304/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoomarchitecture/4631986476/in/photostream/


----------



## Fab87

I think that Milan (italy) in 2015 will also be part of the european top 10 skylines and EU top 5...

rendering by Skymino. Photo by Tonobd. Posted on this forum

All this projects are u/c right now. Some already t/o


----------



## Fab87

Naples


picture posted on the italian thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=461009&page=16


----------



## gnaysky

İstanbul back of maslak a little skylines


----------



## Skrapebook

Fab87 said:


> I think that Milan (italy) in 2015 will also be part of the european top 10 skylines and EU top 5...
> 
> rendering by Skymino. Photo by Tonobd. Posted on this forum
> 
> All this projects are u/c right now. Some already t/o


Now I must say that is/was/will indeed be really good!
Always liked Milan! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Lodz, Poland*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lodz_na_nowo/3516599772/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefbra/2565225775/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefbra/1546755932/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smuzew/417487063/in/photostream/


----------



## ajaaronjoe

4972865229_efa37a8bf8_b by rules_eminem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That photo of Paris is just awesome :cheers:


----------



## ajaaronjoe

^^ For sure :cheers:

paris_+france by rules_eminem, on Flickr


4959654916_4bb72eaa4f_b by rules_eminem, on Flickr


NotreDame_View by rules_eminem, on Flickr


----------



## madridhere

Lovely pictures of Paris.

Some of Madrid


----------



## ajaaronjoe

^^ Stunning, Spain is my favourite country in Europe.


----------



## Tiaren

Historical skyline of *Dresden*, *Germany*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/diptanandana/5312294136/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/diptanandana/5312294352/


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thrower/5200952610/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sewpr/5117510428/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4942286255/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcdemoura/5301418980/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hanskuckindieluft/5296720547/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/berbaraschut/5363635860/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5355331619/in/photostream/


----------



## the Ludovico center

^ That East Berlin tower is disproportionally shaped and badly colored (for such a dominant city center tower) imho, it badly needs a little reshaping and a paintjob:


----------



## Countach

Fab87 said:


> I think that Milan (italy) in 2015 will also be part of the european top 10 skylines and EU top 5...
> 
> All this projects are u/c right now. Some already t/o


You are right, Milan will be one of my favourite in the next 2 or 3 years. What I love of Milan's skyline is that all new projects are very beautiful, that there are towers of different ages and styles, and that skyscrapers are perfectly integrated in the city center, that is a rare thing in Europe.


----------



## RKC

Potzdamer Platz buildings are nice, but how come we cant see those on the overal skyline pictures of Berlin? Are they in a completely different part of town?


----------



## the Ludovico center

^ No they are too short. That's why you can't see them.


----------



## Tiaren

^^
Right, they are just about 100m high. But not just that. Berlin is a very spread out city. It's nearly impossible too get all the "clusters" Alexanderplatz, Potsdamer Platz and Breitscheidtplatz in one shot.


----------



## Galandar

I wonder how fast Baku will catch it up


----------



## Skrapebook

Tiaren said:


> Berlin is a very spread out city.
> It's nearly impossible to get all the "clusters" Alexanderplatz, Breitscheidtplatz and Potsdamerplatz in one shot.


It is indeed hard to get that but you could do it from the likes of Funkturm and Teufelsberg.
Not such great quality on these pics but you get a sense of what it looks like:










^^

(With the still rising new Zoofenster construction in the middle of the first pic)



















UPDATE! Another beautiful winter skyline pic of Berlin seen from Kreuzberg!


----------



## christos-greece

*Bilbao, Spain*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/noa88/3523325986/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zuhaitz77/3262489427/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jauladeardilla/496520194/in/photostream/


----------



## RKC

the Ludovico center said:


> ^ No they are too short. That's why you can't see them.


yeah i can see they are about 100 meters, but thats still higher than most of those building on that picture with the tv(?)-tower.
thats why its strange


----------



## christos-greece

Couple more about Berlin:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5382831722/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonioleon/5348917429/in/photostream/


----------



## Skrapebook

RKC said:


> yeah i can see they are about 100 meters, but thats
> still higher than most of those building on that picture with the tv(?)-tower.
> thats why its strange


If you are referring to this photo that is quite true:










You can´t see many 100+ buildings there except the tall hotel (125 m) to the left of Fernsehturm 
(The white and black Internationale Handelszentrum (in between) is 93 m) but then again 
the likes of Potsdamer Platz and City West are not visible in that actual picture.


----------



## DocentX

*Warsaw*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The first photos of Warsaw is gorgeous, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Fab87

*Milan, Italy
*









Pic taken from this videoframe by Obliot
http://www.flickr.com/photos/obliot/5384746047/lightbox/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful photo indeed of London


----------



## BodgeJob1

RKC said:


> I never understood this... how is this a small skyline???? It's spread out, yes, but small????


It's a small skyline (in terms of Density), given that London is only 1 of 2 ranked Alpha ++ world cities (along with New York) in the world.

I was simply pointing out that their are many big city's in the world with much denser skylines than London, yet dont even come close to offering what London (or Berlin and many other European cities) have to offer.

Hence, its not the skyline which makes a city great.

We all know that some people on this forum need to learn that......


----------



## RKC

BodgeJob1 said:


> It's a small skyline (in terms of Density), given that London is only 1 of 2 ranked Alpha ++ world cities (along with New York) in the world.


i don't know what this is, otherwise i agree with you totally on being a great city doesn't depend on its skyline, but i can't agree with a skyline having to be one big cluster instead of more smaller ones, i don't think there should be rules like that. That's what make cities unique. And I personally think London has a wicked skyline with its different clusters. Plus we are talking Europe, not the world, and if we counted the highrises in London, Paris, Frankfurt, I don't think London has less than the other two (of course we can argue about what height makes a highrise, but there you go...)
people make too many rules....

stating again that i'm not saying you are wrong, just debating what makes a skyline (especially in Europe, with less scrapers then, say Asia or America)
:cheers:


----------



## Skrapebook

Not only that.
A skyline is not only scrapers, high rises and towers.
It´s also church spires, castle spires and all kinds of other things.
The combinations of all these make the city´s skyline.
Usually a mix between new and old as well as modern and classic.


----------



## KANKA

_İstanbul Skyline_








imageshack.us


----------



## Galandar

*Baku *- Flame Towers as seen from seaside promenade










http://www.bakupages.com


----------



## Axelferis

RKC said:


> Portsmouth UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cityofportsmouth.info/images/Portsmouth.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3210/2864385713_32dd48a401.jpg


what is the name of this piece of dubai?


----------



## Turbosnail

Spinnaker Tower and it was there before most of Dubai. It's about all there is on the Portsmouth skyline


----------



## christos-greece

*Riga, Latvia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smilga20/5071987412/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5024228888/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthias_so36/5001900737/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/karen_chan/4948634806/in/photostream/


----------



## Gordion

christos-greece said:


> *Riga, Latvia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthias_so36/5001900737/in/photostream/
> *


*

Lovely.*


----------



## Skrapebook

Stockholm - Klassisk Modernitet


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/andylockett/5411693954/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5408732677/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidcjones/5372481010/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/obliot/5384932279/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/obliot/5385537362/in/photostream/


----------



## RKC

great!


----------



## KANKA

*İstanbul,Turkey*


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*

Lyon, Skyline, June by Thomas B.C., on Flickr


Night on Lyon by dirac3000, on Flickr


Lyon (France) : The skyline of Lyon (France) - La skyline de Lyon by Histgeo, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

Nice to see some of the second cities in both France and Italy (881 & 884) because
Lyon and Milan look great and will most likely improve even more in the future.


----------



## AlienB

by chest


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Such a great skyline cluster but an even better pic and an unbeatable location to take even more great ones!


----------



## RKC

there you go Sir, a 360 view from Monument (2009 pics) - no doubt not as brilliant pictures as that one by chest:


----------



## AlienB

St George Wharf in the blue hour by jezm2000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

Swedbank terrace by sim_t_as, on Flickr


Vilnius Skyline by sidstamm, on Flickr


354 Vilnius - Neustadt by Kenan2, on Flickr


----------



## AlienB

Canary Wharf, London by clsampy, on Flickr


----------



## Victhor

Made by Benidorm's town hall (http://www.disseny.benidorm.org/index.php/los-rascacielos-de-benidorm)


----------



## TimeAndTide

PARIS


----------



## TimeAndTide

PARIS













































_flickr_


----------



## TrabaSMThin05

*Barcelona Skyline (taken a year ago from Tibidabo Mount)*








I hope that you like it


----------



## HD

source


----------



## KANKA

_*İstanbul, Turkey*_


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*

16112010275 by ACRE Surveying Solutions, on Flickr


Alto by ACRE Surveying Solutions, on Flickr


09032010231 by ACRE Surveying Solutions, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

Quite ugly pics...


----------



## antmarobel

Fab87 said:


> Quite ugly pics...


I humbly second that! :|


----------



## craperskys

HD said:


>



nice one


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/47615735


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*

La Défense from the Eiffel Tower by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


La Défense by rogiro, on Flickr


RER by Amaury Henderick, on Flickr


Arena by Amaury Henderick, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

*Oslo:*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/karlerikbrondbo/5069570514/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunnsunnsunn/4155969396/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5428749419/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Amazing Paris shots up there! I like!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Victhor said:


> Made by Benidorm's town hall (http://www.disseny.benidorm.org/index.php/los-rascacielos-de-benidorm)


^^ Huge nightmare!


----------



## dj4life

Stockholms old town as it is:


----------



## karlvan

nice collections.


----------



## TrabaSMThin05

^^+1  Congrats!!! amazing foto


----------



## dexter26

A couple of Oslo, posted by Galro



Galro said:


> *Oslo.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/torelo/2239838338/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/memeflux/3311866165/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*

Milan Skyline 2011/01/22 by Obliot, on Flickr


Palazzo della Regione Lombardia by iuk, on Flickr


La Milano che sarà... by iuk, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam shots by Topaas :cheers:

1. 


2. Not the side of the City were the Highrises stand, but a good impression


3.


4. 


5.


6.


7.


8. 


9.
Original Size


----------



## SO143

*London*


Greenwich - 0001 by JPCuthbert, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

SASH SCF said:


> Rotterdam shots by Topaas :cheers:
> 
> 1.



Good density for it's population. I like it


----------



## SO143

Tour Eiffel from Tour Maine-Montparnasse by gingerwhiskers, on Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

Europes best 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mirkobraun/5468395527/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.fotocommunity.com


----------



## SO143

*La Defense, Paris*


La Défense by rogiro, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Frankfurt vs. Paris there in strong and stunning competition on the last two pics!


----------



## SASH

Please don't start a city vs city, or saying this one or that one is the best.
Post pictures!


----------



## Skrapebook

SASH SCF said:


> Please don't start a city vs city, or saying this one or that one is the best.
> Post pictures!


That´s not at all what I meant or wanted.
I think they look equally amazing in (especially) those two pics.


----------



## RKC

SASH SCF said:


> Please don't start a city vs city, or saying this one or that one is the best.
> Post pictures!


true


----------



## RKC

Skrapebook said:


> That´s not at all what I meant or wanted.
> I think they look equally amazing in (especially) those two pics.


I think he meant Tiaren's comment


----------



## RKC

EuroMaster said:


> Self-drawn skyline of Tilburg, the Netherlands


well done, really cool!

That Milan highrise (photographed from street level) is one beautiful building


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
scroll >>>>








by sławek


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland* (quite aerial skyline views)

warsaw by arnelsr, on Flickr


warsaw by arnelsr, on Flickr


warsaw  by arnelsr, on Flickr


warsaw by arnelsr, on Flickr


----------



## Wunderknabe

Warsaw is great, but on those pics HDR has been quite overdone I think.

That just doesnt look real and not good at all..hno:


----------



## kazumoto

there is an ufo in the first picture! :O ;]


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ or it was a bird just closing his wings


----------



## SO143

*Frankurt*


P2230494_stitch_small by F-r-a-n-k, on Flickr



IMG_0832 by Gorzi88, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*La Defense*


París, La Defense by nacho_teto, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by grzechool


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*

Bratislavatilt3 by dodebalfour, on Flickr


Bratislava. by stefanweihs, on Flickr


Bratislava skyline form Hrad by padessence, on Flickr


394 Bratislava Skyline by Auburn Abroad, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

*Milan, Italy*








picture by Langy, hosted here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=73451221#post73451221


----------



## SO143

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankurt Skyline with Birds in the Sky by hanslook, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*La Defense, Paris*


Tour Eiffel from Tour Maine-Montparnasse by gingerwhiskers, on Flickr


----------



## xussep80

Barcelona and its north coast:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/kuk/5384438461/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*

Veerhaven @ Night by Jodyvoshrotterdam, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam Zuid by RobbertK, on Flickr


sky line van Rotterdam in de mist  by Gerard Stolk op weg naar 8 maart, on Flickr


2011-02-13 Rotterdam - Vanaf de Willemsbrug by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wok78/349540455/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## RaySthlm

Top 3 skyline in europe 
1.Stockholm
2.Rom
3.Berlin


----------



## SO143

^^ Troll :weirdo: :spam:


----------



## TimeAndTide

La Défense ( without First Tower )


----------



## SO143

*London*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrdphotos/5296958976/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by morris71


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by morris71


----------



## SO143

Rotterdam looks very good and Warsaw is good too :cheers1: Both cities are going up


----------



## SO143

Paris et La Défense - Vue de l'Institut du Monde Arabe by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Now I wouldn´t mind having that kind of office view!


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^It's taken form the institute du monde Arab (institute of the Arab world). I've been there two years ago. Wonderfull building with glass floors and window with apertures that open and close according to the amount of sun light....


----------



## christos-greece

*Dusseldorf, Germany*

Media Harbour by señor derks, on Flickr


Hochwasser in Düsseldorf by c-h-l, on Flickr


Düsseldorf von oben by Gregorius Mundus, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

SO143 said:


> *London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrdphotos/5296958976/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Taken from Primrose Hill i guess...lovely place


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Two shots of Milan by BASU



BASU said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Galro

*Oslo:*


















Pictures courtesy of Ingenioren: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=308630&page=3


----------



## SO143

*London*


London View by Nigel_A, on Flickr


IMG_4282_stitch by dvdyke, on Flickr


Panorama of the London Skyline. Taken from Primrose Hill. by Rhyick, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zsutti/4850851947/sizes/l/in/photostream


London Skyline from One New Change by gsp100677, on Flickr


IMG4278 by dvdyke, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pripsy/5441174261/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

*Paris*


Paris Panorama, Eiffel Tower HDR by martinsoler, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Frankfurt*


Flösserbrücke by millerneutron, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos

*Moscow*









from raskalov-vit.livejournal.com


















by Dmitry Mordolff from mordolff.livejournal.com


----------



## Victhor

Benidorm

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mendezbatalla/5497736933/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## serhat

Istanbul


----------



## Triple C

^^ Ahem: http://www.onaltidokuzistanbul.com/


----------



## serhat

Triple C said:


> ^^ Ahem: http://www.onaltidokuzistanbul.com/


Yes


----------



## Wunderknabe

My turkish is not the best - are those shots proposals or what?

Beautiful views though.


----------



## iNotorious

serhat said:


> Istanbul


the view you will have once the construction of this is done


----------



## SO143

Frankfurt Skyline by Bora Rossini, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/urbanium/5502459483/


----------



## SO143

London Dockland's by Matt Peters Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam from a distance. Photo by MR Bacon


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*

Untitled by János.Balázs, on Flickr


Berlin Cityscape by diptanandana, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

BERLIN


----------



## antmarobel

I can't see Skyline.Fan Frankfurt pictures...


----------



## Fab87

*Milan* today (pics by gamma_ray_burst)


----------



## SO143

Frankfurt skyline by mr.short, on Flickr


----------



## Skyline.Fan

great pic so143 

some more


----------



## SO143

Fantastic shots :applause: did you take them by yourself? Last one is my favourite pic


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Mindblowing Frankfurt! 
King of Euroscraperclusters! :bow:


----------



## dj4life

Skrapebook said:


> ^^
> 
> Mindblowing Frankfurt!
> King of Euroscraperclusters! :bow:


Hey, it is so unusual to see no pictures from Stockholm from you. Anyway, the ones you showed are really good, too.


----------



## gino lo spazzino

Skrapebook said:


> ^^
> 
> That is some great stuff for Milano! :cheers:


You are Surprised? 
For too long time, Milan looked like a dead city, but finally, in 2005, the city government has put an end to this fast of skyscrapers and they approved this project.
Finally, Milan will have his financial district.

Milano Today


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

^^ This is just the beginning


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Somehow I always knew that this was eventually gonna happen in Milan.
I had a hunch about this already 20 years ago.
The same thing with Frankfurt.
Great to see that this is finally coming true for this city as well now! 
Forza! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*

Bucharest Skyline by glacris, on Flickr


Charles de Gaulle Plaza 1 by glacris, on Flickr


Piata Universitatii by glacris, on Flickr


Bucharest high rises by Raiden2, on Flickr


Skyscrapers in Bucharest by artishardinnov, on Flickr


Bank Tower - Bucharest by mikestuartwood, on Flickr


----------



## RKC

SO143 said:


> As far as a building is 100m above i would call it a skyscraper, this is also acknowledged by wikipedia. So basically according to this definition London currently has 44 skyscrapers that are (100m+), 12 skyscrapers (100m+) are under construction, another 45 skyscrapers (100m+) have been approved. OK dears i would not call a very tall church spire or transmitter a skyscraper, and i would not against your opinion either. I think Paris has more (100m+) buildings. Anyway, great to see a cool night shot of Berlin there, thank you for all your contribution. :cheers:
> 
> Birmingham at night
> 
> Bright Lights, Big City by Blondie's Highlights, on Flickr


wicked picture!! but again: you started to talk about skylines, now you are talking skyscrapers. we didn't call church spires skyscrapers, we called them skyline
but anyway nice pictures you're sharing, keep it up


----------



## MR. Bacon

The Hague, credits to Beholder.



Beholder said:


>


----------



## Skyline.Fan

SO143 said:


> Fantastic shots :applause: did you take them by yourself? Last one is my favourite pic


shots are taken by Olaf Dziallas 


check his page: 

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/mypics/822214/display/24040118


----------



## SO143

*La Defense 1997*

Vue vers le Trocadéro et La Défense, depuis la Tour Eiffel, à Pâques by christopherbrown, on Flickr

*La Defense today*

La Defense by albert_debruijn, on Flickr


----------



## Countach

gino lo spazzino said:


> Milano
> 
> Skyline that lies ahead for 2013-2014, all buildings are under construction:


The development that Milan is having is impressive! It's skyline is changing so quickly! And it is so good!


----------



## SASH

^^
I think you're meaning Den Haag?


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Both Milan and Hague show some immense and intense skyline growth lately! :cheers:
Nice going continental Europa! kay:


----------



## SO143

Skyline at night, Frankfurt by picmasta, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Warsaw skyline by Qba from Poland, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Birmingham


Ecological said:


>


----------



## Fab87

SASH SCF said:


> ^^
> I think you're meaning Den Haag?


No offence, but Milan is building two skyscrapers over 225m, and then several highrises (Storto 190m; Curvo 170m; Solaria Tower 150m, Varesine A 140m, Upright Forest 105m, and other projects may be approved). Plus they already have Grattacielo Pirelli, the Duomo, Galfa, Breda, Velasca Tower, Ex Fs Towers, Palazzo Lombardia...Current tallest building is Palazzo Lombardia with its 160m. 
Porta Nuova and Citylife areas are huge, and it's not only about towers, they're getting green areas, museums, residences/private housing, literally re-shaping enormous areas inside the city...


----------



## SO143

*London*

Over London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr



London - The City by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Countach

SASH SCF said:


> ^^
> I think you're meaning Den Haag?


Den Haag is changing a lot too (and i like it), but it's changes can't be compared with what is happening in Milan. Milan's under construction area in immense.


----------



## SASH

Fab87 said:


> No offence, but Milan is building two skyscrapers over 225m, and then several highrises (Storto 190m; Curvo 170m; Solaria Tower 150m, Varesine A 140m, Upright Forest 105m, and other projects may be approved). Plus they already have Grattacielo Pirelli, the Duomo, Galfa, Breda, Velasca Tower, Ex Fs Towers, Palazzo Lombardia...Current tallest building is Palazzo Lombardia with its 160m.
> Porta Nuova and Citylife areas are huge, and it's not only about towers, they're getting green areas, museums, residences/private housing, literally re-shaping enormous areas inside the city...


I'll wait and see, but until now Milan doesn't have a (good)skyline. Just a few Highrises spread over the city. The cluster in Den Haag is much better looking. That is my opinion.


----------



## SASH

Not the best angle and weather.



Rotterdam A said:


> Pano of Rotterdam by "arbr".


----------



## ''Henk''uitBreda

^^

Looks awesome!


----------



## Countach

SASH SCF said:


> I'll wait and see, but until now Milan doesn't have a (good)skyline. Just a few Highrises spread over the city. The cluster in Den Haag is much better looking. That is my opinion.


You are right when you say that it is better to wait. I agree that Milan still has some "empty" areas in the main cluster, but the number and the quality of the buildings is already good, the u/c projects are going to fill the empty areas. Then, the highrises are not spread over the city, Milan has more than one cluster, but the main existing cluster has already 6 or 7 completed higrises (taller is more than 160m tall), one more highrise almost topped out, and a skyscraper that should be more than 230m will be completed in the next few months. Then there are several highrises that will be topped out in the next few months in the same cluster. Then there is another cluster (City Life), that should be completed (for what i know) before 2014-2015 for the Expo, that is one of the most iconic in Europe (and not only) and will have an huge impact on the skyline. If we consider also planned highrises/skyscrapers and stuff like that, that are not under constuction yet, I think to remember that Milan has 50 of them ( I was reading something like this on a thread on this forum but i can't find it). It gives me the idea that Den Haag cannot be compared with Milan. If we stay with Italian cities, I would say that Den Haag will be able to compete with Naples (maybe) in the next few years. Just give a look at the renders on the previous page on this thread.

P.S. I love Den Haag, i find it a quite interesting city, but I try to be objective


----------



## Countach

> Not the best angle and weather.


I love Rotterdam skyline. I like it more than Paris, cz I like when skyscrapers are integrated in the city (my modest opinion).


----------



## Triple C

Mindcrasher said:


> Which part of the city is European and which one is Asian?


The part where the mosques and skyscrapers most is European


----------



## Beholder

Countach said:


> I love Rotterdam skyline. I like it more than Paris, cz I like when skyscrapers are integrated in the city (my modest opinion).


You might like this as well! It's a pity though that the tallest towers stand in front of the lower towers in these 2 pictures...

The Hague by night:








Source.

The Hague by day:








Source.


----------



## Countach

> You might like this as well! It's a pity though that the tallest towers stand in front of the lower towers in these 2 pictures...


Sure I like, the view by night is amazing! :cheers:


----------



## SO143

*Manchester*

Media City UK by This Revolution Is Faceless, on Flickr


Salford Quays by stephenb70, on Flickr


Media City by stephenb70, on Flickr


Media City by stephenb70, on Flickr


----------



## the Ludovico center

*Yay! today's SSC banner is the lovely and very European skyline of Ghent (pics by Stijn Hosdez)*


----------



## the Ludovico center

Unfortunately one of those lovely medieval towers was in a bit of a "hot mess" just a few weeks ago the (end of January '11)


----------



## SO143

That is terrible, what happened to that church? Alien attacked or terrorist? hno: :shifty:


----------



## the Ludovico center

SO143 said:


> That is terrible, what happened to that church? Alien attacked or terrorist? hno: :shifty:


Gotcha!

Actually nothing happened. It was a special effect by an Austian lights-artist Michael Langeder (as part of the citywide event Ghent Lights Festival :lol:

Whatch the "fire" here (at around 3 min. mark)


----------



## the Ludovico center




----------



## the Ludovico center

*© Wouter Jans*


----------



## the Ludovico center

Who needs Disneyland fakery when you've got the real deal (a.k.a the magnificent Ghent)?


----------



## Skrapebook

Ghent is such a stunning pearl! 
On par with the most stunningly beautiful german cities! :cheers:


----------



## the Ludovico center

Skrapebook said:


> Ghent is such a stunning pearl!
> On par with the most stunningly *beautiful german cities*! :cheers:


Yea I like those too (especially the ones that are close to the big rivers and mountains)


----------



## SO143

*Birmingham*

BIRMINGHAM SKYLINE 02 by Jamesonthebench, on Flickr


BIRMINGHAM SKYLINE 01 by Jamesonthebench, on Flickr


1218 by benbobjr, on Flickr


*Warsaw*

Warsaw skyline by Qba from Poland, on Flickr


*London*

Canary Wharf at Sunset by El_Chico_438, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/i_am_softlad/5528075688/in/[email protected]/


2 by John, on Flickr


skyline by stumayhew, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuel69/4999289882/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Galandar

*Baku*


----------



## SO143

^^ Baku :wtf: This thread is about European skyline, no middle east please


----------



## Galandar

SO143 said:


> ^^ Baku :wtf: This thread is about European skyline, no middle east please


Azerbaijan is situated on the crossroads of Europe and Asia, so I do not see a problem for Baku's skyline pictures being posted here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europe


----------



## ArchiMos

*MOSCOW CITY*









Made by Raskalov, from raskalov-vit.livejournal.com
http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/106636.html#cutid1


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*

Skyline of Vienna (HDR) by rupertk1980, on Flickr


Vienna Skyline by Vienna Photography, on Flickr


Donaustadt skyline (48°13' N 16°25' E) by HermannFalkner/sokol, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

BERLIN


----------



## Karl1587

*Manchester, United Kingdom*


----------



## christos-greece

*Munich, Germany*

Munich Skyline by irrwitzer, on Flickr


munich town hall by mariusz621, on Flickr


Modern Skyline by California Pete, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

*Milano, Italy*

pic by Andrea80...storm's approaching


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Skyline at night, Frankfurt by picmasta, on Flickr


Skyline at dusk, Frankfurt by picmasta, on Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milano* by _gusme_



Gusme said:


> qualche foto dei giorni scorsi


----------



## TimeAndTide

Paris








hosted on flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

Paris








hosted on flickr

Paris








hosted on flickr

Paris








hosted on flickr

Paris








hosted on flickr

Paris








hosted on flickr

Paris








hosted on flickr

Paris








hosted on flickr


----------



## DimaF

and of course there must be Kyiv(KIEV) the growing gigant 16


















[/QUOTE]^^


----------



## DimaF

there are more highrices of course, but the skylines photos are in bad quality


----------



## SO143

*LONDON*


Skyscrapers at Canary Wharf, seen from Surrey Quays by The List Writer, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liamch/5544759995/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liamch/5544772987/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/liamch/5545331950/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

Skyline FRANKFURT by Ubiodo, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5206920609/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

*London*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexcoles/5601062021/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Fab87

MILAN (pics by BASU)


----------



## christos-greece

*Lodz, Poland*

Łódź skyline by Hodowca, on Flickr


Łódź - Panorama by stefbra, on Flickr


Lodz Centre by stefbra, on Flickr


----------



## Skyline.Fan

Frankfurt 









(c) Christian Ioiart


----------



## Nomels

Riga, Latvia.
PIcs by me hosted by imageshack.


----------



## Nomels

Riga, Latvia
Pics by me hosted by imageshack.


----------



## MR. Bacon

Momo1435 said:


> Rotterdam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Den Haag (The Hague)


Enschede


Rinius said:


>


----------



## mlody89

by szyjarek


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Guess what. 








by Brad


----------



## Boogie

^ Москва! 

-------------------

Wrocław, Poland. 



Wrocek_fan said:


>


----------



## stefanguti

*VIENNA*


----------



## EuroMaster

Cool pic of the Vienna 'Autobahn', looking to the city. 

The Hague, Netherlands. By Fabian 2412 (1) Michiel (2-5):

1









2









3









4









5


----------



## christos-greece

And Den Haag photos are also very nice


----------



## Skrapebook

EuroMaster said:


>


Haag looks fantastic! kay:
Stockholm´s soon to be built new innercity area called "Hagastaden" 
will be a new modern addition with tall skyscrapers and I sure hope 
it will be similar not only by name 
What a boost!


----------



## SO143

*THE CITY*

London Shard Southwark Skyline by LondonCamera, on Flickr

*CANARY WHARF*


R.K.Teck said:


>


*BIRMINGHAM*

Untitled by Cezar-Sab, on Flickr

*LIVERPOOL*

Liverpool-Panorama by scon4061, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by Liwnik


----------



## craperskys

elculo said:


> Bild: PalaisQuartier


found it in zee german section.


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*

Oslo Skyline (detail) by FotosFraOslo, on Flickr


Downtown Oslo by Night by Sigurd R, on Flickr


Oslo skyline with cranes by JeppeBoLykke, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

christos-greece said:


> *Oslo, Norway*
> 
> Oslo Skyline (detail) by FotosFraOslo, on Flickr


Damn, don't show this building to anyone! It's so fucking hideous! Yet the Nimbys claim that the Barcode development ruin the city/area. 
hno:


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

I´ve seen a lot worse.
Besides it is a great angle for the other two tall ones.


----------



## Skrapebook

Frankfurt and Paris are truly sensational!


----------



## Only

SO143 said:


> I said that according to geography, the look, appearance of the city and it's residents. Sorry if i offended.


Not oofended.  But, which sources of information concerning Baku you are referring to?


----------



## SO143

*The City *

London Skyline - a Batman's view by frantic_indolence_, on Flickr

*Canary Wharf*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stburge/5637852309/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*London*








By http://www.archdaily.com/126348/update-the-shard-renzo-piano/#more-126348


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by skuteli


----------



## christos-greece

*Lausanne, Switzerland*

I Think Lausanne Rocks by uʎǝʇuoɟ ʇoƃɹɐɯ ǝɯɐp, on Flickr


Bel-Air skyscraper Flon Lausanne, Switzerland by photodiuk, on Flickr


iceberg moderne by Ol.v!er [H2vPk], on Flickr


----------



## Spocket

SO143 said:


> I said that according to geography, the look, appearance of the city and it's residents. Sorry if i offended.


You must be thinking of some other place and confusing it with the Baku in the pictures .
Baku is European in every way including geography . On the edge of Europe , maybe , but certainly not at all like the Middle East in any way .


----------



## EuroMaster

Nice pics of Barcelona and Frankfurt!

Rising up, skyline of The Hague (Den Haag)

by Momo:


----------



## Alvr23

Increíble Barcelona.
Madrid:


----------



## Nightsky

Some skyline photos I took while in Madrid:

Cuatro Torres:



















Azca district:









AZCA:s skyline from Plaza de Picasso.


















AZCA.









Paseo de la Castellana towards Torres Kio and Cuatro Torres.


City center:









Plaza del Callao 










Plaza de España


----------



## SO143

Those are quality skyscrapers Madrid :bow:


----------



## SO143

Canary Wharf and the City of London in smog by Kaiho_, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Photos by Dutch Forum Member Topaas

A small part of the Rotterdam Skyline


----------



## stefanguti

VIENNA


----------



## Skrapebook

SASH SCF said:


> A small part of the Rotterdam Skyline


But not a small port!


----------



## EuroMaster

*The Hague (Den Haag)*

by Fabian2412









by Jeromeo


----------



## Victhor

Benidorm.
Photo taken by Flickr user "laluzdivinadetusojos" http://www.flickr.com/photos/los_versos_que_te_escribi_y__tu_nunca_leiste/
Better in higher resolution in flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/los_ve...nca_leiste/5664743065/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Benidorm easily the best skyline in Europe imo. kay:


----------



## GammaHamster

Moscow by *Ñåðãåé_Ì* :








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4205412/


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Spocket said:


> You must be thinking of some other place and confusing it with the Baku in the pictures .
> Baku is European in every way including geography . On the edge of Europe , maybe , but certainly not at all like the Middle East in any way .


actually, if im not mistaken, europe's border with asia is at the ural mountains, azerbaijan and the caucasus , especially southern parts are not geographically european, the reason they are part of europe is mostly political


----------



## sebvill

My Top 5

1. Paris
2. Warsaw
3. London
4. Moscow
5. Frankfurt

Biggest Dissapointments

1. Madrid
2. Vienna
3. Amsterdam
4. Stockholm
5. Rome

Best Surprises

1. Liverpool
2. Milano
3. Rotterdam
4. Istanbul


----------



## dj4life

Well, Stockholm sucks at this, but still:


Clear Stockholm skyline by Decadent, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

^ Don't worry, Stockholm has partner 

Berlin Skyline at Night by max.pfandl, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

^^

Sort of, yes. However, there aren't so many islands in Berlin and different hystory.


----------



## Skrapebook

Impressive tall skylineclusters or not...
Berlin and Stockholm are still the nicest, best and coolest cities in the world! :angel1::bow::righton:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by night








by hubi


----------



## SO143

by me


----------



## sebvill

Istanbul on its way to become the greatest skyline in Europe. In the future I see great competition bewteen Istanbul, Moscow, Warsaw, London and Paris. Germany needs a skyline that says "hey, Im the Worlds 4th largest economy and one of the fastest growing economies in the UE". Frankfurt has a good skyline but doesnt match that status. Btw, nice picture of Frankfurt in todays banner.










Although I hate to say it because Im Swedish but Stockholm has a depressing skyline.


----------



## Galro

*Oslo, Norway.*

Quite old picture. Another highrise have been added to the row in front while the staircases to two more are currently topped out too. I hope we get some proper skyscraper keeping the two highest with company in the future. I liked the picture either way. 

Oslo by Simen Øvergaard, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

sebvill said:


> Istanbul on its way to become the greatest skyline in Europe. In the future I see great competition bewteen Istanbul, Moscow, Warsaw, London and Paris. Germany needs a skyline that says "hey, Im the Worlds 4th largest economy and one of the fastest growing economies in the UE". Frankfurt has a good skyline but doesnt match that status. Btw, nice picture of Frankfurt in todays banner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I hate to say it because Im Swedish but Stockholm has a depressing skyline.


Skitsnack! :bash: Bollocks!
Frankfurt has easily the most impressively stunning skyline cluster!
Stockholm doesn´t have that real cluster feel going but there is 
definitely nothing depressing with skyline views like these:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/raimo_makela/5606600849/sizes/l/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gerikson/4626235943/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Skrapebook

BERLIN - West to East & East to West


----------



## SO143

sebvill said:


> Istanbul on its way to become the greatest skyline in Europe. In the future I see great competition bewteen Istanbul, Moscow, Warsaw, London and Paris.


As far as i am concerned Istanbul has a lot of potential to dominate best European skylines title and it is also one of the most densely populated cities in the world. This simply gives Istanbul great effort to build much more taller buildings in the future. However, it's current skyline needs a lot of improvements in terms of architecture, height, and quality. 

Secondly, Moscow is already home of Europe's supertalls and i do believe that so many skyscrapers will be added in a short years as Russia is an emerging country that has over 140 million population. As a result, residents that live in the city will need more housing and this will simply encourage Moscow to build more highrises and tall residential apartments. 

Okay, London which is a financial capital of the world and most of it's business are based on public services, banking and financial services. London is the biggest city in Europe and it always need a lot of office spaces for international headquarters, oversea companies and many other things. Due to these facts London will require to build more high quality skyscrapers in order to provide more spaces for business sectors. Obviously, a lot of towers are already U/C and it is also one of skyscraper-booming cities in Europe. 

Paris has one of the best skylines and a lot of future skyscrapers and supertall projects are on it's way. It is coping really well with it's own architecture, design and quality. Being one of the most visited city in the world, i am very confident to say that Paris will need more hotels, office spaces, shopping centres, restaurants, and residential apartments etc. These reasons simply prove that Paris has a great potential to expend it's current clusters to bigger size and superior levels.

Other European cities are also doing really well on their own but i am not very familiar with their current situation, so please excuse me for not mentioning all of them. 

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## craperskys

sebvill said:


> Istanbul on its way to become the greatest skyline in Europe. In the future I see great competition bewteen Istanbul, Moscow, Warsaw, London and Paris. Germany needs a skyline that says "hey, Im the Worlds 4th largest economy and one of the fastest growing economies in the UE". Frankfurt has a good skyline but doesnt match that status. Btw, nice picture of Frankfurt in todays banner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I hate to say it because Im Swedish but Stockholm has a depressing skyline.


why should frankfurt or all those building enterprises go into debt ? they build what the real estate market dictates measured by long-term tenancy agreements. 

thats the reason for germanys strong economy; they budget with their money. 

to build estates at any cost is probably nice for people like you but counterproductive and harmful for any economy. 

to build slowly but steady and sustainably is definitely more valuable than to get into debt.


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam by Topaas:


----------



## HD

don't have to say which city this is ...


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by markus1234


----------



## SO143

*Istanbul*








by Brad


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*F R A N K F U R T (of course)*









by Claudia Krebs http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/1582247 
Hosted on imageshack.us









by TineMF http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/1636627 
Hosted on imageshack.us




Helaba Tower, taken from the Commerzbank Tower by The Smitty, on Flickr


Frankfurt by jupp137, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

craperskys said:


> why should frankfurt or all those building enterprises go into debt ? they build what the real estate market dictates measured by long-term tenancy agreements.
> 
> thats the reason for germanys strong economy; they budget with their money.
> 
> to build estates at any cost is probably nice for people like you but counterproductive and harmful for any economy.
> 
> to build slowly but steady and sustainably is definitely more valuable than to get into debt.


Totally agree. I never said Germany should go into debt to build skyscrapers, that will be nonsense. In fact I dont think skyscrapers is a State Issue, its a market issue and should be build by private companies and investors according to demand. The things is, that Germany is home for many multinationals headquarters and that doesnt reflect in its major skylines. I think the companies operating in Germany have enought money to build modern office buildings with their own budget and non counterproductiving their finances.



SO143 said:


> As far as i am concerned Istanbul has a lot of potential to dominate best European skylines title and it is also one of the most densely populated cities in the world. This simply gives Istanbul great effort to build much more taller buildings in the future. However, it's current skyline needs a lot of improvements in terms of architecture, height, and quality.
> 
> Secondly, Moscow is already home of Europe's supertalls and i do believe that so many skyscrapers will be added in a short years as Russia is an emerging country that has over 140 million population. As a result, residents that live in the city will need more housing and this will simply encourage Moscow to build more highrises and tall residential apartments.
> 
> Okay, London which is a financial capital of the world and most of it's business are based on public services, banking and financial services. London is the biggest city in Europe and it always need a lot of office spaces for international headquarters, oversea companies and many other things. Due to these facts London will require to build more high quality skyscrapers in order to provide more spaces for business sectors. Obviously, a lot of towers are already U/C and it is also one of skyscraper-booming cities in Europe.
> 
> Paris has one of the best skylines and a lot of future skyscrapers and supertall projects are on it's way. It is coping really well with it's own architecture, design and quality. Being one of the most visited city in the world, i am very confident to say that Paris will need more hotels, office spaces, shopping centres, restaurants, and residential apartments etc. These reasons simply prove that Paris has a great potential to expend it's current clusters to bigger size and superior levels.
> 
> Other European cities are also doing really well on their own but i am not very familiar with their current situation, so please excuse me for not mentioning all of them.
> 
> Cheers :cheers:


Thats why I said there will be competition between this cities. But I will add Warsaw as the capital of one of Europe´s most promising emerging markets and a country with a large population for European Standards. Warsaw has already an impressive skyline.



Skrapebook said:


> Skitsnack! :bash: Bollocks!
> Frankfurt has easily the most impressively stunning skyline cluster!
> Stockholm doesn´t have that real cluster feel going but there is
> definitely nothing depressing with skyline views like these:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/raimo_makela/5606600849/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gerikson/4626235943/sizes/l/in/photostream/


I think even Istambuls cluster is more impressive than that of Frankfurt (post 1223). I like Frankfurt but I dont know, its skyline kind of reminds me to a middle size American city. Like Houston or maybe Philly and that makes it boring. 
Stockholm really nice city, Ive been there a couple of time to know my Swedish roots but talking of skylines... not the best even in Scandinavia. Nice pictures though.
Btw, no need for insulting.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## Skrapebook

Frankfurt is like a freshly baked cake that you just wanna dig in and thoroughly enjoy! :angel1:
Deutsche Perfektion! :cheers1:


----------



## MR. Bacon

Frank Einstein said:


> The Hague... it's a joke? :lol:


The Hague is not a joke. It's real  The skyline is rapidly changing just like in Milan..I'm not saying the The Hague skyline better and for sure not bigger, but I like it!
My pics

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Milan looks nice but it is not the time to compare it to Rotterdam (Skyline).. I am also a bit disapointed in Italian design. I dont like most of the towers. To mutch glas. not to insult u, this is just my opinion. I would love to go to Milan, but not for the skyline.


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*

Skyline of Marseille by Inkybrain, on Flickr


Wedding car I by William Veder, on Flickr


Skyline Marseille by thorstenrusch, on Flickr


Marseille by JP2H, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

@Mr Bacon: i certainly respect Rotterdam  And Den Haag too, it clearly is a newly born "skyline" with, i guess, good opportunities of further expansion. 
Concering the "italian style", well actually until 2009 the italian "typical" highrises, were these:
 (Torre Breda, Milan. pic by Luchimi)








(Pirelli, Milan...by Skimino)


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by egramsb









by egramsb

Downtown








by hoogbouw010

Streetscene








by hoogbouw010


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ Nice pics! Do you know where the 1st and 2nd ones were taken from? It appears to be Delft but from a church tower or what..?


----------



## Wunderknabe

The last two are really great shots.


----------



## SASH

Took this one on Monday evening with my mobile phone.








[/url]


----------



## SASH

No pictures this time. Sorry for that, but a list of completed buildings taller than 90 meter in the EU.

1. Paris - 112 buildings
2. London - 49 buildings
3. Frankfurt - 38 buildings
4. Benidorm - 35 buildings
5. Rotterdam - 30 buildings
6. Brussels - 22 buildings (surprisingly)
7. Warsaw - 21 buildings
8. Vienna - 20 buildings
9. Madrid - 17 buildings
10. Berlin - 15 buildings

...... Milano - 9 buildings


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*

Bucharest Skyline by glacris, on Flickr


Dark day in Bucharest by Andy*Loghin, on Flickr


Skyline by felixp7, on Flickr


skyline by _dinu, on Flickr


Romania, Bucharest by mountaintrekker2001, on Flickr


----------



## craperskys

SASH SCF said:


> No pictures this time.


then obviously the wrong thread this time


----------



## megajorgelin

I believe, with all respect, that with exception of París, Frankfurt and London perhaps, the skylines of Europe are sad, monotonous and boring.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

SASH SCF said:


> No pictures this time. Sorry for that, but a list of completed buildings taller than 90 meter in the EU.
> 
> ...... Milano - 9 buildings


Source?

I just want to mention the completed towers over 90m in the cluster of Porta Nuova

1 - Lombardy Region seat - 161m
2 - Pirelli Tower - 127m
3 - Breda Tower - 115 m
4 - Galfa Tower - 109 m
5 - Garibaldi Station Tower A - 102 m
6 - Garibaldi Station Tower B - 102 m
7 - Uffici Tecnici Comunali Tower - 90m

Currently the u/c tower in the area over 90m are:
- Pelli Tower A - 231m with the spire (currently t/o at spire 'basement' at 145m)
- Solaria Tower - 150m (just started to build the first floors)
- 'Diamantone' Tower - 140m (currently at 24/25 floor level)
- Pelli Tower B - 110m (t/o)
- Bosco verticale Tower A - 105m (third/fourth floor)
- Solea Tower - 90m (basement stage)

In the same area they've to start the costruction of Gilli Hotel (95m) and another highrise is forecasted in a parking area.
Then there are dozens of built and u/c building 70/80m high in the same area.

For the rest of the city there are other completed ones which come to my mind:
- Velasca Tower - 106m
- Gemini Tower A - 96m
- Gemini Tower B - 96m
- Porta Romana Tower - 90m
- B4 Boscolo Hotel - 95m (just t/o)
- Desio Tower - 90m (t/o)

Then there are many dozens of 90+ projects (some one currently u/c)

Obviuously I just mentioned highrises, not churches, historic buildings, antennas, telecomunication towers and chimneys, as I assume they were not on your list


----------



## Aaronj09

We've all seen London, Paris and Frankfurt, how about:

Liverpool, United Kingdom








By rhys82









By alancookson


----------



## SO143

Birmingham, United Kingdom

http://www.flickr.com/photos/benbobjr/5635323869/ by benbobjr


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*










Photo by _Hawk_ in Urban Ukraine: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2513


----------



## Igor L.

*Poznyaky, Kyiv, Ukraine*










^^ This is a residential buildings in Kyiv. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2513


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*

berlin_20110510_2 by nsimn, on Flickr


Berlin von oben by _dChris, on Flickr


Berlin von oben by _dChris, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

Beautiful Birmingham!!!

Impressive Kiev, not my favourite buildings, but really impressive.

The last pictures of Rotterdam also very good ones. The skyline looks really consolidated.


----------



## Igor L.

*Donetsk, Ukraine*









http://vel-azamat.io.ua/album297325









http://www.photoclub.com.ua/photo/241939/









flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42118360


----------



## dnh310

I love the skyline of Berlin!


----------



## SO143

*The City, London*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## dnh310

^^ London have really impressive towers!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*F r a n k f u r t*









frankfurt whiteline by Leuchtkraft, on flickr


----------



## Igor L.

*Ukraine*

*Kyiv*









*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/









http://brynnghival.livejournal.com/


----------



## SO143

*La Defense, Paris*

La Défense Skyline // Paris by davidpc_, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

The last pictures of London, Paris and Frankfurt....:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Igor L.

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine *



















http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=18964&album_id=65


----------



## Frank Einstein

sebvill said:


> The last pictures of London, Paris and Frankfurt....:drool: :drool: :drool:


It's true :lol: beautiful skyscrapers!


----------



## serhat

Bosphorus Bridge connecting Europe and Asia, with the skyline of Levent financial district.

bogaz3 by aydinsert, on Flickr


----------



## poorger

Zagreb, Croatia 

west part by dadekhr







check this out http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=467088&highlight=discover+zagreb

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

by snupix










east part by snupix










Zagreb is really beautifull, check this out http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=467088&highlight=discover+zagreb


----------



## Igor L.

La Dеfense:



















http://max_kiev.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

La Dеfense:




























http://max_kiev.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*










http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=27748


----------



## SO143

*Istanbul*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pishtii/5316845565/ by pishtii


----------



## Mossy22

*Liverpool, England*

Such a beautiful intimate skyline that for me is one of europe's best but very often forgotten, enjoy:








[/url]
365-243 Liverpool Pier Head At Dusk Panorama by Hotpix UK Tony Smith [tidying slient contacts], on Flickr[/img]








[/url]
New Dawn Over Liverpool by DigitalRelish, on Flickr[/img]








[/url]
Tall Ships Liverpool July 08 by jimps123, on Flickr[/img]








[/url]
Liverpool Sunrise by Dave-Wood, on Flickr[/img]








[/url]
IMG_0000_7_9 by Jeff Wong*, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## Fab87

*NAPLES*, italy


The Naples skyline di TJStevens82, su Flickr


Centro Direzionale di Napoli di ...lord Alessandro Zarcone, su Flickr


----------



## SO143

*PARIS*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippecottier/5694170493/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*LONDON*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5535416203/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## dnh310

^^ Wow. :shocked:


----------



## serhat

Istanbul 


Buoy  by Otiena

Çamlıca'dan Manzaralar by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Skyline by uomòz, on Flickr


Tours Sao Gabriel & Sao Rafael dans le quartier du Parc des Nati by Emmanuel LATTES, on Flickr


Tour Vasco de Gama by Chti Marco, on Flickr


View from one of the highest hills in Lisbon by Jelledj, on Flickr


Panorama - Parque Expo skyline - Lisbon by rui_cristo, on Flickr


----------



## the Ludovico center

SASH SCF said:


> No pictures this time. Sorry for that, but a list of completed buildings taller than 90 meter in the EU.
> 
> 1. Paris - 112 buildings
> 2. London - 49 buildings
> 3. Frankfurt - 38 buildings
> 4. Benidorm - 35 buildings
> 5. Rotterdam - 30 buildings
> 6. Brussels - 22 buildings (surprisingly)
> 7. Warsaw - 21 buildings
> 8. Vienna - 20 buildings
> 9. Madrid - 17 buildings
> 10. Berlin - 15 buildings


I disagree. Brussels's rank is not really surprising. 

Well... maybe surprising to fools who might be misled by this thread (misled by the fact that there are no spammers insecure enough to post Brussels skyline photos in every page of this thread :lol:


----------



## Skrapebook

Brussels surely Sprouts! :lol:


----------



## Fab87

Brussels is no surprise at all, we know it has many highrises  anyway, that list of unknown source is quite old and needs to get updated


----------



## SO143

*Warsaw*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5730452754/ by DocentX

*Istanbul*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5729901877/ by Sabahat

*Moscow*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5730452548/ by Dmitry A. Mott

*Madrid*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5729902035/ by Svensson​


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## serhat

Istanbul

Old but nice photo


LAZO said:


>


----------



## Victhor

Someone uploaded to flickr pcis of the views from his appartment in Benidorm 
Pics by photographer "Mudtrax" (http://www.flickr.com/photos/mudtrax/)


Benidorm 6 por mudtrax, en Flickr


Benidorm 1 por mudtrax, en Flickr


Benidorm 10 por mudtrax, en Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam by Niels (Member of the Dutch Forum)


----------



## Skrapebook

FRANKFURT BANKFURT MAINHATTAN - PERFEKTION! :eek2:


----------



## SO143

Victhor said:


> Benidorm 1 por mudtrax


Awesome density and quantity, might be European version of Hong Kong? Amazing :applause: 



*Canary Wharf, London* (cropped version)








All rights reserved by Jimpsie

*La Defense, Paris* 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinsoler/5561169284/ by martinsoler


----------



## Skrapebook

*B E R L I N*

Far Away 










So Close


----------



## Igor L.

SO143 said:


> *La Defense, Paris*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinsoler/5561169284/ by martinsoler


:cheers2:


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









^^ Dawn in Kyiv

http://tov-tob.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

From Dusk Till Dawn:


















































































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com


----------



## dnh310

Igor L. said:


>


 
This photo is amazing. :bow:


----------



## sebvill

Beautiful Kiev!


----------



## Igor L.

sebvill said:


> Beautiful Kiev!


  :cheers2:
I love my city


----------



## SASH

I love my City.....



Jeromeo said:


> Rotterdam.
> 
> 
> Rotterdam18mei2011 by superdupercaddy, on Flickr


^^
Many thanx to Jeromeo for this massive photo


----------



## SO143

*Istanbul*

  by kmakice


http://www.flickr.com/photos/spirosk/5135191950/ by SpirosK


----------



## serhat

Nice Levent photos


----------



## sebvill

Great picture of Rotterdam!


----------



## SO143

*Moscow*


mr. MyXiN said:


>





SO143 said:


> *Moscow Business Center* (Taken on Oct, 2010)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/one_motion/5081983479/ by one motion
> 
> Another one taken on Aug, 2008
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mfosa/2790976939/ by firdaus omar


----------



## alexandru.mircea

megajorgelin said:


> I believe, with all respect, that with exception of París, Frankfurt and London perhaps, the skylines of Europe are sad, monotonous and boring.


I agree, but I am happy that architecture and public space in Europe mean so much more than just highrise and skyline.


----------



## dnh310

Excellent photos of Moscow. :applause:


----------



## chikobestia

Great pictures of Moscow


----------



## SO143

Some snaps of *La Defense, Paris*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5739259323/ by julien, on Flickr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5739812720/ by julien


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5739232050/ by loic80l



Some snaps of *Frankfrut*





































http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoman-jens/5704608415/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoman-jens/5705176156/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoman-jens/5704610109/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zacke82/5725789740/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## serhat

Istanbul



Jakob said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/_-lolli-_/5740057716/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/49958749


----------



## Countach

SASH SCF said:


> I love my City.....


Rotterdam has one of my favourite skylines in Europe. What is it's taller building?


----------



## dnh310

SO143 said:


> Some snaps of *La Defense, Paris*
> 
> by julien, on Flickr


I am impressed.


----------



## SO143

dnh310 said:


> I am impressed.


Indeed, Paris is so beautiful in terms of historical architecture, cityscape and it has very good city planning just like other big cities in Europe like London etc.


----------



## Countach

SASH SCF said:


> No pictures this time. Sorry for that, but a list of completed buildings taller than 90 meter in the EU.
> 
> 1. Paris - 112 buildings
> 2. London - 49 buildings
> 3. Frankfurt - 38 buildings
> 4. Benidorm - 35 buildings
> 5. Rotterdam - 30 buildings
> 6. Brussels - 22 buildings (surprisingly)
> 7. Warsaw - 21 buildings
> 8. Vienna - 20 buildings
> 9. Madrid - 17 buildings
> 10. Berlin - 15 buildings
> 
> ...... Milano - 9 buildings


I don't know for other cities, but for Milan you are completely wrong. What is your source?
Milan has more 90+ buildings (as some Italian forumers were already posting).
Some of them are also very famous (as the Pirelli tower, source of ispiration of several other buildings worldwide). I am sure that if you search better you will find more accurate information.
Moreover Milan is one of the cities that is building more highrises/skyscrapers, many of them are almost completed, other will be completed in the next few years. If we consider the under construction towers and the proposed one, Milan has around 50 100+ meters towers.
In 2014 - 2015 Milan will have one of the best European skylines, I invite you to give a look in the italian forum, to see all the u/c projects and how it is changing fast.
Another thing that I like of Milan, is the integration of highrises and skyscrapers in the city center, that i consider a rare thing in Europe and very fascinating aspect, that's why I prefer Frankfurt and Rotterdam to La Defense..
I understand that you want to promote Rotterdam and Den Haag, but you also have to try to be objective.


----------



## SO143

Hi guys i'd like to invite all of you to join this thread where you can discuss, talk, argue about European skylines, skyscrapers, number of highrises, things like that etc 

Click here


----------



## SASH

Countach said:


> Moreover Milan is one of the cities that is building more highrises/skyscrapers, many of them are almost completed, other will be completed in the next few years. If we consider the under construction towers and the proposed one, Milan has around 50 100+ meters towers.
> I invite you to give a look in the italian forum, to see all the u/c projects and how it is changing fast.


I will invite myself by visiting Milan probably in the begin of June. We are staying in Tremosine (Lago di Garda) for 1 week.


----------



## christos-greece

*Genova, Italy*

The modern skyline by California Pete, on Flickr


City center 3 by California Pete, on Flickr


Genoa Skyline by Kevin Borland, on Flickr


----------



## MR. Bacon

^^
Love Genova!

Here Rotterdam shot from The Hague thanks to Jeromeo



Jeromeo said:


> Rotterdam in het zonnetje.
> 
> 
> Rotterdam18mei2011 by superdupercaddy, on Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

SASH SCF said:


> I will invite myself by visiting Milan probably in the begin of June. We are staying in Tremosine (Lago di Garda) for 1 week.


Tremosine... lovely place with a great view on the lake


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milano*



BASU said:


>





Langy said:


> innanzitutto complimenti alle foto di luca e di alelsk, l'hdr è da paura, bravo.
> Veniamo a noi... ieri dalla torre branca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e foto d'insieme


----------



## Galro

*Oslo, Norway*

Taken by Ingenioren today.


Ingenioren said:


>


----------



## Countach

SASH SCF said:


> I will invite myself by visiting Milan probably in the begin of June. We are staying in Tremosine (Lago di Garda) for 1 week.


Lago di Garda is amazing! 
btw if you need some info about Milan, just ask!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milano* again



BASU said:


>


----------



## serhat

Istanbul



Erhan said:


> ENS_4537_HDR.jpg by nsozby, on Flickr


----------



## MR. Bacon

Rotterdam!! Thanks to Ni3ls, lekker gozahhh



Ni3lS said:


> ROTTERDAM: MY CITY by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rotterdam Night Lights by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr





Ni3lS said:


> ROTTERDAM: World Port City by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ROTTERDAM: The Other Side by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ROTTERDAM: The City by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## dnh310

I am impressed! Berlin is amazing.


----------



## vcoco

Milan.. Rising up!!!!


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/murphyzmike/5779898907/ by murphyz









by Licht-Werk http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/account/myprofile/622189 
hosted on imageshack.us


----------



## dnh310

^^ London, right? :master:


----------



## sieradzanin1

dnh310 said:


> ^^ London, right? :master:


:lol: yes


----------



## sieradzanin1

Warszawa (Warsaw) , Poland

By SoboleuS



SoboleuS said:


> Testowałem aparat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By andsob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By andsob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By andsob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By andsob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By andsob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By andsob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By andsob


----------



## Sergey_A

*Moscow skyscrapers*










Photo by me http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mostheatre/


----------



## christos-greece

*Manchester, U.K.*

Salford Precinct by Irwellian, on Flickr


Skyline by shaundon, on Flickr


View from a Balcony by Irwellian, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

*Moscow International Business Center (Moscow-City)*










Photo by me http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mostheatre/


----------



## EuroMaster

Amsterdam, by Momo


----------



## Sergey_A

*Moscow, Russia*




























Photo by me http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mostheatre/


----------



## OmarD

impressive rusian skyscrapers


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Funicular by Ivana Vasilj, on Flickr


Zagreb skyline by inga.dbk, on Flickr


Zagreb by photo.architect, on Flickr


----------



## MR. Bacon

Moscow WOW!!!!

The Hague a litle wow


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by me


----------



## SO143

*Moscow Business Center*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/2nd_floor/5791421688/ by 2nd_floor


----------



## butch83

Vienna 
Pics are mine, sorry for lq, taken from a car with dirty windshield.


----------



## Igor L.

SO143 said:


> Wonderful, the city looks like it has pleasant weather to do many outdoor activities. *BTW, those two towers (pyramids shaped) remind me of a bit of New York *lol :lol:


I hope... the fate of these towers will be much better=))


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^^
I think he referred to Battery Park City


----------



## Afoort

Rotterdam, Netherlands By Niels


----------



## Igor L.

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I think he referred to Battery Park City


 Yes, there are some similarities.


----------



## Lad 2011

Rotterdam skyline is incredible i must say!


----------



## [email protected]@V

Dnipropetrovsk,Ukraine


----------



## Afoort

The Hague, Netherlands By Jeromeo


----------



## dnh310

The Hague looks really interesting!


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

*Early Morning*:








http://www.panoramio.com/user/577167?with_photo_id=49717495


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*










http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...36011&type=1&theater&pid=7840204&id=552419771


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

The city, waking up by steven_kelly, on Flickr


London Skyline by Ryan Hadley, on Flickr


London Skyline by Abbie Proffitt, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Skyline by ViaggioInLibia, on Flickr


View from One Tree Hill by Pgd, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

A part of the skyline of Madrid, España


Dawn in Madrid por Julio López Saguar, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

From far away.


El horizonte de Madrid por -SIBI-, en Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









http://www.zharii.kiev.ua/?l=en


----------



## Sergey_A

Amsterdam


----------



## artoor

Igor L., what a great painting like view from Kiev!
Adorable Dnipr and monaster. Even the concrete wall on the waterfront 
looks impressive.


----------



## SO143

Alvr23 said:


> A part of the skyline of Madrid, España
> 
> 
> Dawn in Madrid por Julio López Saguar, en Flickr


Si Bonito kay:


----------



## Alvr23

Gracias. More Madrid skylines:

The historic skyline:


Madrid por cuellar, en Flickr


dios y el diablo son de aquí, pongamos que hablo de... vivir. por RaúlRuiz, en Flickr


madrid. Alcalá y Gran Vía por ismael jimenez nieto, en Flickr


----------



## Gordion

From Turkish forumer Jakob.

Istanbul's Asian skyline. Far left tower will be 62 stores.


----------



## Igor L.

artoor said:


> Igor L., what a great painting like view from Kiev!
> Adorable Dnipr and monaster. Even the concrete wall on the waterfront
> looks impressive.


Thank you for your feedback!
===============================================================================================================


*Early Morning in Kyiv*:


















http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ Thanks! It looked like something dedicated to art/culture, indeed.


----------



## dnh310

Wow! Moscow looks amazing!


----------



## Guest

*GRANADA SKYLINE (SPAIN)*

GRANADA SKYLINE

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## SASH

Den Haag/The Hague



Jeromeo said:


> DenHaag110711 by superdupercaddy, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Liverpool*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/corky100/5936477105/ by corky100


http://www.flickr.com/photos/el_caruso/5913480236/ by Lee Carus


http://www.flickr.com/photos/davebaker/5884562653/ by dave-baker


----------



## Galro

^^ Awesome first picture of Liverpool. That's banner material.


----------



## RKC

^^ and the third too


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milan*

by BASU



BASU said:


>


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
























by kafarek


----------



## serhat

Istanbul



Jakob said:


> South of Istanbul @ Sapphire von Carabul auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Maslak von Carabul auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Bosphorus von Carabul auf Flickr


----------



## Galro

Oslo.









From here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641578&page=15


----------



## SO143

serhat said:


> Istanbul


:applause: Love those night shots and Istanbul deserves to be in the top list 


*LOnDOn* 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/superbian/5824260928/ by Superbian


----------



## Fab87

*Milan* 17/07/11, pic posted by user Maxinmilan on SSC


----------



## Sergey_A

Rostov, Russia











Yaroslavl, Russia


----------



## serhat

Istanbul



SeMiX said:


> :rofl:


----------



## serhat

Nice photos and nice cities Sergei.


----------



## kresna

Landscape photos are very beautiful & cool :banana:


----------



## Igor L.

*Lviv, Ukraine*

*Historic Skyline*









http://www.flickr.com/groups/lwow/pool/


----------



## SO143

^ Love that shot and those old buildings are beautiful as well


----------



## Igor L.

*Kam’ianets’-Podil’s’kyi, Ukraine*

*Historic Skyline*








^^
:cheers2:
I'm proud of my country.

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/1107/



SO143 said:


> ^ Love that shot and those old buildings are beautiful as well


Thanks=))


----------



## SO143

Picture of The Shard (U/C) taken from 4 miles away 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/richardwegrzyn/5967249844/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jks88/5968143437/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Reykjavic, Iceland*

Reykjavic vue des toits by photoval37, on Flickr


Reykjavik by pocius, on Flickr


Reykjavik by pocius, on Flickr


Reykjavic vue des toits by photoval37, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

MILAN some months ago:


----------



## mFan

My fav in Europe:

1. Moscow
2. London
3. Instanbul
4. Warsaw
5. Frankfurt
6. Paris


:cheers:


----------



## SO143

*La Defense, Paris*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/vento-na-praia/5976012622/ by Patrícia


----------



## Пятница

wow!


----------



## SO143

*Canary Wharf, London*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5973480066/ by pallab seth


*The City, London*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomsdigital/5971064846/ by tomsdigital


*Southwark, London*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomsdigital/5971065528/ by tomsdigital


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Warsaw , Poland* 

by larius 



larius said:


> Takiego zdjęcia jeszcze nie było  (sprzed tygodnia)





larius said:


> Grvl super fotka  Pokazuje co trzeba
> 
> Dodam jeszcze jedno od siebie:


----------



## krkseg1ops

Wow, seems like both Warsaw and Paris have better skyline than London!


----------



## SO143

krkseg1ops said:


> Wow, seems like both Warsaw and Paris have better skyline than London!


London skyline is like Tokyo's, it doesn't have a proper big cluster like you see in Frankfurt and Paris. Majority of towers in London are built across the city, very spread out and you won't even find where the clusters are. But if you count cities with most tallest buildings etc London and a city like Warsaw is unmatchable in terms of quality, architecture, cladding or quantity. Istanbul is growing fast, watch out


----------



## serhat

Istanbul



Jakob said:


> a view of my window. von nature photographer. auf Flickr


----------



## SO143

^ Great skyline, no one will believe it's a European city aha


----------



## serhat

SO143 said:


> ^ Great skyline, no one will believe it's a European city aha


Which picture?


----------



## SO143

serhat said:


> Which picture?


The one you just posted, but it's not Istanbul? :?


----------



## iNotorious

It is Istanbul, thats the Maslak cluster in the foreground with the CBD Levent in the background.


----------



## Sergey_A

*Moscow*










Photo by me


----------



## TimeAndTide

I love that organic building at the right of the last Moscow picture.
I want to visit Moscow and to drink some vodka with Poutine !!


----------



## mFan

SO143 said:


> London skyline is like Tokyo's, it doesn't have a proper big cluster like you see in Frankfurt and Paris. Majority of towers in London are built across the city, very spread out and you won't even find where the clusters are. But if you count cities with most tallest buildings etc London and a city like Warsaw is unmatchable in terms of quality, architecture, cladding or quantity. Istanbul is growing fast, watch out



I'm impressed with Instambul. The city is growing very fast. You're right about comparison of Warsaw to London, but you should remember that Warsaw was completely destroyed during the WW2. Also, we should compare financial potential of both cities. I think the capital of Poland develops faster than some of the main cities of West Europe. Presently, there are three highrises built in Warsaw, and skyline will be even better soon. 
About Paris. I don't like La Defense. OK, there are some very modern buildings, but as for skyline it doesn't amaze like for example Instambul or even Warsaw. But it's my opinion, of course.


----------



## serhat

SO143 said:


> The one you just posted, but it's not Istanbul? :?



I put it up in Istanbul under the title, except this picture.


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*

IMGP2773 by daknoll, on Flickr


Vienna skyline by [email protected], on Flickr


swimmingpool with a view by tomillu, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Birmingham, UK*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/372506958/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/375064958/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by kafarek


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead/5977529239/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5987383072/ by Marsup


----------



## Skrapebook

Stockholm










Taken by me


----------



## dj4life

Warsaw looks like a New York of Europe.


----------



## Xorcist

Munich...not from the romantic side...
















by http://www.stadtbild-deutschland.org


----------



## manrush

^^
Now this is quite a discovery. Nice to finally see Munich's skyline.


----------



## Xorcist

and...Essen/Germany (575 000 inhabitants)...








no copyright








by peter wieler


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

OH MEIN GOTT! :shocked:
Not only Berlin, Hamburg, Köln und Frankfurt got stunningly great german skylines!
What a huge and stunningly wunderschöne country!


----------



## SO143

*Liverpool* >>>>>








Originally posted by danm


----------



## BG_PATRIOT

*Paris*










by Creed from 4coolpics.cpm


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Two of the best I´ve ever seen from Liverpool and Paris.
The same goes for München and Essen further up.


----------



## Igor L.

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*

>>>>>scroll>>>>>>>>








http://gorod.dp.ua/eng/


----------



## Igor L.

*Historic Skyline /Lviv, Ukraine/*

*Early morning*








http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/dux_msta_64192/


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milan*



alma70 said:


>





BASU said:


> dietro la vela di via Valtellina


----------



## endar

loved european city's looks strong and friendly.


----------



## Victhor

Benidorm from inside:

Benidorm por Gutsens, en Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Holy ****, is the Dniepr wide or what...


----------



## Furkan

İstanbul

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/sam1291b.jpg/


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

Part of the Rotterdam skyline from the Brienennoord Bridge.


----------



## SO143

Some parts of London


http://www.flickr.com/photos/car710/5997534957/ by Carlos Andrés Rivera


A Long Way Up by murphyz


----------



## Galro

*Oslo, Norway*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjadin/5835922456/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## terminal

*Roma... from atticos floor!*


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*

B0996_DSC0676_LR.JPG by MillsMedia, on Flickr


B0996_DSC0685_LR.JPG by MillsMedia, on Flickr


Liverpool by McCann Photography, on Flickr


Macula Spectacular Skyline by petecarr, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

I´m seriously impressed with Liverpool´s upgrade and facelift! :shocked:
Might be well worth a visit in the future! kay:


----------



## quadi

some of Brussels, found on the internet:


----------



## quadi

Antwerp:


----------



## SO143

The Big Smoke >>>> Scroll 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabiolug/5998469123/ by fabiolug


----------



## cardiff

Cardiff, Wales

>>>>>>>>


P6269208 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P6269210 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## jaar118

*London:*


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

Rotterdam different angle


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milan*



gruber said:


>


----------



## marcobruls

MilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilanMilan


----------



## Xorcist

*Düsseldorf/Germany*


----------



## jeromeee

Frankfurt


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/50167442

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/35426676

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14021885


----------



## Sergey_A

Modern headquarters in Moscow










photo by me


----------



## Fab87

*MILANO*, VIDEOFRAME






http://www.youtube.com/user/milanovideogallery


----------



## Chadoh25

Düsseldorf looks really nice!


----------



## JuanPaulo

Benidorm, Spain


Benidorm 01 by Stephen Greenacre, on Flickr


Benidorm by Gemma Bou, on Flickr


Benidorm by julian-oa, on Flickr


The View by Billy McDonald, on Flickr


Benidorm by fabui, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



Marin said:


> 02.08:


----------



## Grish

*İstanbul*








[/url]
a view of my window. by nature photographer., on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Damn. With this Istanbul picture I can say Istanbul easily within top 5 skylines of Europe. Is that the European or the Asian side skyline in the picture?


----------



## sebvill

Istambul skyline is just awesome.

Benidorm looks like a typical medium size city in South America (specially in Colombia, Venezuela or Brasil).


----------



## serhat

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Damn. With this Istanbul picture I can say Istanbul easily within top 5 skylines of Europe. Is that the European or the Asian side skyline in the picture?


European side photo.


----------



## serhat

Asian side skyline of Istanbul.New skyline of city



Jakob said:


> http://v5.cache6.c.bigcache.googlea...otos/original/56399638.jpg?redirect_counter=2


----------



## NoName8801




----------



## werner10

The hague








by tim de bruijn


----------



## SASH

^^
Very nice photo of Den Haag!

Last Saturday I took a few shots of Rotterdam from a suburb named 'Carnisselande'.


----------



## SO143

*London City* skyline by *stack1378*


----------



## Mike____

^^nice pics of Rotterdam and The Hague


----------



## Los Earth

London is closing the gap between Frankfurt, I'd say


----------



## TEHR_IR

Europe's skyline is growing day by day......


----------



## JuanPaulo

That is a very good angle of London's slyline. Almost looks like all the buildings are clustered together. If only Canary Wharf was closer.... then I would say London is really closing the gap with Frankfurt and Paris in terms of skyline.


----------



## SO143

Yes, i think London skyline will be really good in the future. Many constructions are going on atm.

U/C towers like The Pinnacle (955ft), Leaden Hall, 20 Fenchurch etc will also be good addition for The City skyline.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabiolug/5998469123/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Sergey_A

Moscow









photo by me


----------



## SO143

Great, i love Moscow skyline. 

What's the current height of Mercury Tower, by the way?


----------



## Skrapebook

SO143 said:


> *London City* skyline by *stack1378*


Stunning angle! :shocked:


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*

Barcelona city by DamarisLakme, on Flickr


Vistes a Barcelona des de Montjuïc by Barcelona.cat, on Flickr


Barcelona, cel, i sol de tarda by Pemisera, on Flickr


dia de lluvia by POLisPOL, on Flickr


----------



## Iggis

SO143 said:


> Great, i love Moscow skyline.
> 
> What's the current height of Mercury Tower, by the way?


The height now is 270,6м, final height is 305,6 )


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
















by zapaleniec








by YasmanKush


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









bу PTAAG 
http://io.ua


----------



## Koala

Rotterdam, the Netherlands



_Click to enlarge image_


----------



## SASH

^^
:cheers:


----------



## Ecological

Just a view from Birminghams redeveloped Edgbaston Stadium.





































image hosted by brumkpr









image hosted by brumkpr


----------



## aarhusforever

Koala said:


> Rotterdam, the Netherlands
> 
> 
> 
> _Click to enlarge image_


^^ What's the name of that constructionproject with 3 yellow cranes in the left side of the photo???


----------



## Bapak E.

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ What's the name of that constructionproject with 3 yellow cranes in the left side of the photo???


Calypso


----------



## snim

Unknown (not famous) districts of istanbul 

Atasehir:


Kozyatagi:


Bati(West) atasehir:


Tepeustu:


Sisli:



*And, the classics*... :cheers:
Maslak:


















Levent:


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam by Koala (bigger version) >>>>>>>scroll>>>>>>>>


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Rotterdam is almost like a European Boston.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Milan, a part of the skyline rising:










By Alma70


----------



## werner10

Skrapebook said:


> ^^
> 
> Rotterdam is almost like a European Boston.


Why do you think this comparison is valid?


----------



## Linguine

Wow, thanks all for the great updates....:cheers:


----------



## domtoren

*Netherlands*

Utrecht










Den Haag










Amsterdam 
































































Utrecht



















Amsterdam on the horizon, as seen from Utrecht



















and Rotterdam in the far distance


----------



## Williamson balfour

Nice Brummie skyline.


----------



## Sergey_A

Moscow





























pics by me


----------



## Xorcist

wow...i really love the moscow skyline..just impressive....

and again...frankfurt...an aerial:


----------



## SoboleuS

My shots of Warsaw:










By andsob










By andsob











By andsob










By andsob


----------



## VitMos

Moscow
























http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/81004.html


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milano*

some pics by dreamjay


----------



## Fabian2412

Wow the Moscow skyline is very impressiv!

The Hague growing skyline.


----------



## Skrapebook

Fantastic views of Frankfurt, Köln (Cologne) and Paris there! :cheers:


----------



## johnnyman

so many great europe cities


----------



## Skrapebook

The Skyline Of Berlin 









All taken by noisrevid


----------



## sebi94

Great pics of Berlin, here another one:


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6189864636/ by Juan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/quiquepantoja/6181514243/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/escorbuto84/6173138604/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Xorcist

frankfurt...a bit older...but i like it...










i live in Berlin but hell i really don´t like the "zoofenster"...it´s...boring, old fashioned, don´t like the design....it´s a really good quality, it looks "well built...for eternity"...but it´s soooo f....g ugly....


----------



## SO143

The City ( One of London's Financial Districts ) 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/original_sam/6190085389/ by I_AM_SAM_


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Thos two last pics of London and Frankfurt are just stunning examples of great European skylineclusters! :shocked:


----------



## Skyline.Fan

Skyline.Fan said:


> Frankfurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all (c) belong to hanslook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all (c) belong to marcoheilmann


----------



## SO143

*La Defenes, Paris (The view from Eiffiel Tower) *


http://www.flickr.com/photos/fedupphotography/6195134530/ by FedUp


----------



## sebi94

Frankfurt, just WOW...so impressive!


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thunderbirdschool/6190141507/ by thunderbirdschool


http://www.flickr.com/photos/dfedor1963/6109164174/ by dfedor1963











http://www.flickr.com/photos/gencalioglu/6166580856/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gencalioglu/6119985744/sizes/l/in/photostream/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6027184645/ by Sean_Marshall











http://www.flickr.com/photos/sebastianhuvenaars/6121551418/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kevindee/6189378841/ by kevindraai


http://www.flickr.com/photos/bartvandamme/6180597943/ by Bart van Damme




















http://www.jasonhawkes.com/blog/2011/09/the-rise-and-rise-of-the-shard-london/



  by brumkpr


http://www.flickr.com/photos/ell-r-brown/6156063888/ by ell brown


http://www.flickr.com/photos/ell-r-brown/6155516987/ by ell brown



http://www.flickr.com/photos/oneterry/6191949139/ by ONETERRY


http://www.flickr.com/photos/robert_pitt/6173706020/ by rob pitt










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jramirezviera/5529965285/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Skrapebook

Great stuff mates!
London, Paris, Frankfurt, Rotterdam, Birmingham, Moscow, Liverpool, etc.
All of them are really fantastic examples of stunning European skyscraper cities and metropoles!


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine *









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/view/571232/


----------



## sebi94

Essen, Germany:


















Dortmund:









and Vienna:


----------



## yabbes

Essen !


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickwoodford/6195396803/ by nakwoodford


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickwoodford/6195924340/ by nakwoodford


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickwoodford/6195414573/ by nakwoodford



http://www.flickr.com/photos/ripienaar/6160808248/ by R.I.Pienaar


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kreason/6113419220/ by Kevin Reason


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by hello kitty


----------



## Jakob

The latest from *Istanbul*:


İstanbul von Ugur Ugurlu auf Flickr


İstanbul von Ugur Ugurlu auf Flickr


----------



## SO143

by murphyz








http://www.flickr.com/photos/murphyzmike/6119762436


by HBL 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## usap

SO143 said:


> Paris
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6183353761/ by David Giral


wow !! great pic of paris ! thanks a lot so143


----------



## usap

SO143 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6189864636/ by Juan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/quiquepantoja/6181514243/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/escorbuto84/6173138604/sizes/l/in/photostream/


great pics of madrid's CTBA !! waiting for "operacion chamartin"


----------



## SO143

^ Thank you guys i love both Paris and Madrid, they are amazing cities :cheers2: 





cybertect said:


> London from Epsom Downs by cybertect, on Flickr
> 
> A bit closer in


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cybertect/6204750105/ by cybertect


http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabiolug/5998469123/ by fabiolug



http://www.flickr.com/photos/arunsundar/5958143614/ by Arun Sundar



http://www.flickr.com/photos/tiascapes/6205126425/ by TIA International Photography



http://www.flickr.com/photos/cent_one/4074981633/ by ittitipercaso



http://www.flickr.com/photos/okalbum/4399523054/ by okalbum


http://www.flickr.com/photos/channed/6195305877/ by Channed



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6205561465/ by Simon



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6205574091/ by Chris


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam by Flocki



flocki said:


> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)


----------



## Skrapebook

The Shard has definitely made London even more fantastic! :shocked:


----------



## CoralCersei




----------



## Corrny

Wrocław, skyline under construction


----------



## xussep80

*Barcelona*:



shelterbcn said:


>


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/senzung/6208622477/ by Senzung


http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinturner/6206690975/ by martinturner


----------



## Guest

Amazing pictures, thank you guys!! :cheers:


----------



## sebi94




----------



## Skyline.Fan

thank you sebi94 for this magnificent picture!


----------



## aster4000

it's great to see some shots of European skylines.


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*

Bratislavatilt3 by dodebalfour, on Flickr


BRATISLAVA BRIDGE AT NIGHT 1 by orsamimaging, on Flickr


Bratislava Skyline by D Seb, on Flickr


Bratislava Skyline by xlibber, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

Moscow



















photos by me


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice photos of Moscow


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cybertect/6210717095/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## jackass94

Moscow again



evian said:


>




Grozny, looks quite cool


mimohodom said:


>


----------



## EuroMaster

Eindhoven, Netherlands









by Michiel1974


----------



## SO143

by aarhusforever


----------



## SO143

Scroll >>>>>>>>>








Picture by Steph35


----------



## sebi94

:banana:


----------



## SO143

Jex7844 said:


> _*PARIS*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By Philipp Klinger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pics by Romvi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *By Prasanna Kumar*












http://www.flickr.com/photos/olivergt/6201577685/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gethings/6217889513/by Ian Gethings


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*

City Sunset by Timba Limber, on Flickr


Liverpool Waterfront @Night by Hazeldon73, on Flickr


Liverpool Reflection by Andy Tee, on Flickr


AUTUMN SKYLINE THAT IS LIVERPOOL by ONETERRY, on Flickr


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

Liverpool looks nice! Are the renewing the city and polishing the city's image?


----------



## Guest

jackass94 said:


> Moscow again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grozny, looks quite cool


Amazing pictures from Russia, THANKS! :cheers:


----------



## vcoco

Milan, Italy


----------



## Marbur66

Moscow's new skyline looks futuristic. I love it!


----------



## Skyline.Fan

sebi94 said:


>


mind-blowing ... :drool:


----------



## JeffersonCapuxu

I love Lisboa 

Lisboa por Satoshi Oka, no Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## VitMos

Saint Petersburg
by alekssa1
















http://petrosphotos.livejournal.com/301722.html
by orj_st.kru


----------



## VitMos

Moscow IBC
by РВСН


----------



## SO143

by Philippe2032 from Paris


----------



## cardiff

cybertect said:


> View from Epsom Downs this afternoon
> 
> 
> London from Epsom Downs by cybertect, on Flickr
> 
> A bit closer in



...


----------



## VitMos

Yekaterinburg
















http://ru.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...urg_skyline2.jpg&filetimestamp=20091122111002


----------



## sebi94

4Jena, Germany









and Bonn


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

Rotterdam Skyline


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milano*



luchimi said:


>





alma70 said:


>





alma70 said:


>


----------



## xussep80

*Barcelona*:



perrolokos said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jortegafigueiral/with/6224164720/


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milan* again to up this thread



BASU said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*

by Circumvesuviana train by Max De Giorgi, on Flickr


Naples skyline in a cloudy day by Phlegrean, on Flickr


NeopolisSKyLine by StanPoliTo, on Flickr


800px-Skyline_Napoli[1] by kukillanapoli, on Flickr


Napoli skyline by planBR1, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

Moscow
by Wait4me
















































http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/83284.html


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine *









http://big-bana-bu.io.ua/album482394


----------



## Wunderknabe

Fantastic captures of Moscow.

That pic of Kiew though is more about that stadium, than about the skyline.
Beautifull stadium nonetheless.


----------



## EuroMaster

*R O T T E R D A M*

What a wonderful pictres of all cities! Moscow impresses me every time. 
Here some of mine today, in Rotterdam.

Cycling on the Brienenoord Bridge (30m tall, giving a view on the city)









The Brienenoord Bridge (the bow is 75m tall)









Kralingse Plas









Crooswijk









The lake









the Rotterdam


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*

Towers of Midtown in Tallinn by tarmo888, on Flickr


IMG_3163 Tallinn 2011 August by Jeff in Chicago, on Flickr


Tallinn by L Welin, on Flickr


IMG_8605 by maikborkenstein, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

*MILAN* seen from the early Apennines, 45km away. The Alps are in the background










http://www.meteoforum.com/main.asp?FS=N&MN=2182600&Pg=1


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam by Sash scf


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam by Dutchengineer1


Dutchengineer1 said:


> Gisteren ook even de Euromast op geweest:
> 
> 
> Erasmusbridge by John Monster 2011, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Old lady the SS Rotterdam by John Monster 2011, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Erasmusbridge by John Monster 2011, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View on Waalhaven by John Monster 2011, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Central Rotterdam by John Monster 2011, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View on Erasmusbridge by John Monster 2011, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Central Rotterdam by John Monster 2011, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View on Katendrecht by John Monster 2011, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View on Schiedam / Waalhaven by John Monster 2011, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View on Delfshaven by John Monster 2011, on Flickr


----------



## tikiturf

Marseille - France :


Vieux port et vue sur la Tour CMA en fond par redpiks, sur Flickr


point de vue par Slyven, sur Flickr

And in the winter  :


Vue de l'appartement - by Oliver par Rach D., sur Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

Marseilles looks quite okeilles in thoseilles pictures! :cheers:


----------



## Sergey_A

Moscow





























pictures by me


----------



## SO143

by Topaas

1.


2.


3.


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

http://v6.cache6.c.bigcache.googlea...otos/original/59865038.jpg?redirect_counter=2










İstanbul von Ugur Ugurlu auf Flickr


Kirazlıtepe'den İstanbul Gökdelenleri von Sinan Doğan auf Flickr

By Erhan









By Erhan










The Guardians Of Istanbul von Angel Aj Adam Photography auf Flickr


Istanbul_Day5_DSC07156 von Alf Igel auf Flickr

By Erhan


----------



## Jakob

*IZMIR*

As Turkey belongs to the Euroscrapers section, Izmir pictures belong to this thread as well. Other views can be analyzed in the discussion forums as this is a foto thread.

http://v4.cache1.c.bigcache.googlea...original/60115325.jpg?ir=1&redirect_counter=2









http://v5.cache7.c.bigcache.googlea...otos/original/60115360.jpg?redirect_counter=2










On the boat, off the coast of Izmir, Turkey von ejorpin auf Flickr


On the boat, off the coast of Izmir, Turkey von ejorpin auf Flickr

By myself









By meds


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

London









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5535416203/sizes/l/in/photostream/









by *Tony


http://www.flickr.com/photos/edek/6243333668/by _Edek Giejgo_


----------



## Elaks

Warsaw

by Zapaleniec


----------



## Bassik

Russia-Moscow


----------



## SO143

Does anyone think this thread title should be changed to "All about Moscow Skylines"?  













































j/k lovely shots of Moscow, best skyline in Europe :cheers:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by michal 1701























filoss







filoss







fakt.pl


----------



## xussep80

*Barcelona*


Barcelona Skyline por David Chacobo, en Flickr


Una escletxa de sol por Pemisera, en Flickr


Fòrum skyline por Escursso, en Flickr


----------



## SO143

:applause:


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3706575771/ by marc.jenkins


  by marc.jenkins


----------



## EuroMaster

Hey, the tip of the Milan tower seems to be the Burj Dubai  

The Hague, Netherlands by Michiel


----------



## EuroMaster

doublepost


----------



## Fabian2412

Rotterdam,by Jeromeo



Jeromeo said:


> Ik weet niet welke stad dit is maar vanwege het mooie licht bij zonsopkomst heb ik er toch maar een paar foto's van gemaakt.
> 
> 
> Rknor by superdupercaddy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Knor by superdupercaddy, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

Amazing skyline pics.....thank you.:cheers2:


----------



## SO143

Fabian2412 said:


> Rotterdam,by Jeromeo


Dutch version of San Francisco :applause:


----------



## werner10

slices of Rotterdam








by topaas









by topaas









by topaas


----------



## Skrapebook

Good skylines but far too many of these cities are rather ugly unfortunately...
I think you know which I am referring to (It´s quite obvious really) hno:


----------



## Sergey_A

Moscow





























pictures by me


----------



## EuroMaster

My town Rotterdam, by Jeromeo

Edit, I see they are already posted before.


----------



## croomm




----------



## anacleta

*VALENCIA, Spain*


----------



## Fab87

*M I L A N*

Milan-Porta Nuova, fresh shot by BASU, from Parco Nord (northern park)-Bresso Airport



[/QUOTE]

weather was horrible but this is one of the first skyline pictures with the new UC-tower spire complete


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Really great photos!


----------



## xussep80

More pictures from Barcelona:


20111020-Sunset-from-Hotel-Balcony-Megan-0133 por { bracket }, en Flickr


20111020-Sunset-from-Hotel-Balcony-Megan-0131 por { bracket }, en Flickr


Sin título por { bracket }, en Flickr


----------



## tikiturf

VitMos said:


> :lol:


Do you know what personal opinion means ?


----------



## Fab87

^^ in his personal opinion probably it is laughable to say that Rotterdam is _obviously_ the best skyline in europe


----------



## eddeux

Nice Moscow shots Vitmos...


----------



## SASH

http://player.omroep.nl/?aflID=13460388

Rotterdam Skyline (From Minute 15.31 to 15.58) in the documentary 'Holland from Above'.


----------



## christos-greece

Great photos from Moscow


----------



## Lijman

..


----------



## Skrapebook

Fine skyline, nature and women! :cheers:
German perfection! kay:


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos of Moscow! Frankfurt is great as well!


----------



## SO143

*Paris*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6479454355/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6479454355/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## dexter26

Great from Moscow & Frankfurt, I must say Milan is doing fairly good considering it didn't have so much only a couple years ago!

I know this is probably not thread for that, but I _personally_ rate London highest in Europe (with the Shard included), while it's hard to say the next two places but I think it's Moscow and Frankfurt it stands between there. As well as a honorable mention to Istanbul which is doing surprisingly well too - and of course one shouldn't forget Paris.


----------



## Lijman

..


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*

sunset... by emershot, on Flickr


Mariott Hotel Warsaw by ninuska2007, on Flickr


skyline of Warsaw, Poland by neirfy, on Flickr


most świętokrzyski by WROBLEN1, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

Lijman said:


> That's German engineering and workmanship for you - they know how to put anything together better than anyone else!!


FINEST
COUNTRY
EVER


----------



## Skyline.Fan

always great to know that there are people in the world who appreciate Germany! 

big hugs my friends!


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
























































http://r-wersh.livejournal.com/


----------



## SO143

moscow

paris

london

istanbul and

rotterdem for sure


----------



## gcd

Istanbul


----------



## SASH

SO143 said:


> moscow
> 
> paris
> 
> london
> 
> istanbul and
> 
> rotterdem for sure


To make the list complete...
Frankfurt and Warsaw.

Btw it is RotterdAm.


----------



## SO143

I am not anti polish or Poland but Warsaw skyscrapers have poor quality matehno:


----------



## Sid Vicious

Frankfurt No.1 !!


----------



## SO143

Moscow no.1 with most no. Of Supertalls that the rest of European cities can't dream of except London :yes:


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*


----------



## sebi94

Sry but the skyline of moscow is really ugly, only 3 or 4 supertalls built and placed somewhere in the city, poorly planned and bad looking architecture.
The skylines of Frankfurt, London or Paris are much better. Better planned, better looking and developed over so many years. They also have the best mix of high and medium-high buildings. Supertalls aren't everything!


----------



## VitMos

sebi94 said:


> Sry but the skyline of moscow is really ugly, only 3 or 4 supertalls built and placed somewhere in the city, poorly planned and bad looking architecture.
> The skylines of Frankfurt, London or Paris are much better. Better planned, better looking and developed over so many years. They also have the best mix of high and medium-high buildings. Supertalls aren't everything!


bad looking architecture?in Moscow? :weird:


----------



## Igor L.

sebi94 said:


> Sry* but the skyline of moscow is really ugly*, only 3 or 4 supertalls built and placed somewhere in the city, *poorly planned and bad looking architecture*.


I agree with you.



VitMos said:


> bad looking architecture?in Moscow? :weird:


^^ a great view of city... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kaufmann

Dortmund little "Skyline" December 2011 


Quelle: Mercator

















Quelle:Ruhrnachrichten


----------



## SO143

.


SO143 said:


> by mr. MyXiN


.


----------



## sebi94




----------



## Skyline.Fan

wonderful ... :drool:


----------



## Guest

^^ Great skyline at night!! :cheers:


----------



## pankajs

Cities always look better in night lights


----------



## MatthewGen

^ I agree, night lights always compliment skylines. 

I am very found of Frankfurt's skyline and would to be able to visit the city in the near future.


----------



## Reapvkz1

I love the Moscow Skyline!


----------



## Mr Ricco

Photo of Milan new Porta Nuova district by fellow master-of-photography member Gusme, cheers!


----------



## Fab87

^^ I can't wait to see the skyline completed with the Solaria Tower!


----------



## Lion007

*Night skyline of Ljubljana*


----------



## SO143

Reapvkz1 said:


> I love the Moscow Skyline!


+1 mate


----------



## Lion007

On many photoes Moscow has wonderful skyline.


----------



## Lion007

*This is our new skyscraper named Crystal Palace *


----------



## Countach

Mr Ricco said:


> Photo of Milan new Porta Nuova district by fellow master-of-photography member Gusme, cheers!


Great picture! Milan's skyline is growing fast!


----------



## Lion007

*There are Crystal Palace and hotel which is under the construction*


----------



## SO143

^ read the title please, this is not a skyscraper thread.

here is also a definition of skyline http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skyline


----------



## bartjee

SASH SCF said:


> http://player.omroep.nl/?aflID=13460388
> 
> Rotterdam Skyline (From Minute 15.31 to 15.58) in the documentary 'Holland from Above'.


Wow, Rotterdam skyline looks beautiful in this broadcast!


----------



## Kaufmann

Essen Skyline


----------



## _Mort_

SO143 said:


> I am not anti polish or Poland but Warsaw skyscrapers have poor quality matehno:


Give examples or go away. There are always some low quality bldg in every city.


----------



## mlody89

sebi94 said:


> Sry but the skyline of moscow is really ugly, only 3 or 4 supertalls built and placed somewhere in the city, poorly planned and bad looking architecture.
> The skylines of Frankfurt, London or Paris are much better. Better planned, better looking and developed over so many years. They also have the best mix of high and medium-high buildings. Supertalls aren't everything!


+1 :cheers:


----------



## SO143

_Mort_ said:


> Give examples or go away. There are always *some* low quality bldg in every city.



:smug:



SO143 said:


> by mr. MyXiN


.


----------



## _Mort_

^^ What ?


----------



## Fab87

Well, at least two among Moscow's new towers are effin' ugly and tacky. And, unlike the ones in Warsaw, they're all new, which makes things worse.


----------



## VitMos

Fab87 said:


> Well, at least two among Moscow's new towers are effin' ugly and tacky. And, unlike the ones in Warsaw, they're all new, which makes things worse.


Mercury and Eurasia?


----------



## SASH

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9


----------



## VitMos

Moscow
















by Monompadin ' Stl


----------



## Fab87

VitMos said:


> Mercury and Eurasia?


exactly  it still remains a beautiful cluster, tho


----------



## VitMos

Fab87 said:


> exactly  it still remains a beautiful cluster, tho


They too not so are pleasant to me, but they aren't completed yet. Now early to speak


----------



## christos-greece

*Brussels, Belgium*

Skyline by fjordaan, on Flickr


Brussels skyline by seikinsou, on Flickr


Schaarbeek by Tom Cuppens, on Flickr


2011-05-10%2001.58.17 by mlinksva, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*LONDON*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/murphyzmike/6119762436


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/murphyzmike/6119762436

















by LiamCH









by Kevin Reason









by LiamCH









by SAM


















by Insightful Light









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edensou...n/photostream/


















by cybertect









by *chest*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stumayhew/6275533605/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photos of London


----------



## ripe

London is soooooooo nice!!!

Best European skyline!


----------



## dougdoug

Paris... La défense...








By morgandoug at 2011-12-10








By morgandoug at 2011-12-10








By morgandoug at 2011-12-10








By morgandoug at 2011-12-10








By morgandoug at 2011-11-06


----------



## dougdoug

Paris part2








By morgandoug at 2011-11-05








By morgandoug at 2011-11-05








By morgandoug at 2011-10-28
By morgandoug at 2011-10-28








By morgandoug at 2011-10-28








By morgandoug at 2011-10-28








By morgandoug at 2011-10-28








By morgandoug at 2011-10-23


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


by instantburst, on Flickr




by Barbara Walzer, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

London, Paris and Frankfurt form the ultimate European skyscraper trilogy!


----------



## VitMos

Moscow 
by mr. MyXiN
















































http://mordolff.livejournal.com/48739.html


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photos from Moscow


----------



## Dakaro

La Defense looks very, very, very fantastic!

:applause:


----------



## SO143

*Glasgow, UK*









by Hugh Spicer


----------



## Spookvlieger

Commie skyline of glasgow! great!


----------



## Guest

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Frankfurt:
> 
> 
> by instantburst, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Barbara Walzer, on Flickr


Great skyline!! I love Frankfurt skyline (at night it is impressive!!) :cheers:


----------



## SO143

by *chest*


----------



## SO143

*La Defense, Paris, France*









by Northwood Park Red Shirt Boy









by d.r.i.p.









by Northwood Park Red Shirt Boy









by Pa_Le









by Pa_Le









by Pa_Le









by Pa_Le

:cheers2:


----------



## SO143

*Moscow, Russia*


Modern Moscow skyline seen from the Sparrow Hills - new high rises under construction on left by dcharbach, on Flickr


Moskva City by dfedor1963, on Flickr


P1040995 by SashaTikhonov, on Flickr


----------



## Marbur66

Moscow is going to blow every other Euro city out of the water with its incredible skyline in the near future.


----------



## VitMos

Moscow








































http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/


----------



## Sponsor

Warsaw, PL



rakim said:


>





swaveck said:


>


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles

Frankfurt

IMG_6391 by ekotriatno, on Flickr


IMG_6300 by ekotriatno, on Flickr


IMG_6429 by ekotriatno, on Flickr


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles

IMG_6439 by ekotriatno, on Flickr


IMG_6432 by ekotriatno, on Flickr


IMG_6305 by ekotriatno, on Flickr


----------



## Kaufmann

Love it! but why have germany only one "Skyline" City?


----------



## VitMos

Moscow








































http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/70828.html


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*

Ufo-bridge over Danube by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


bratislava by shootinghood, on Flickr


bratislava by shootinghood, on Flickr


bratislava by shootinghood, on Flickr


Bratislava. by stefanweihs, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## dj4life

*Merry Christmas, everyone!*​







Stockholm in the picture. :cheers:


----------



## o0ink

*Vienna​*


----------



## VitMos

30494565


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*


Kirazlıtepe'den İstanbul von Sinan DoÄŸan auf Flickr


----------



## VitMos

Ekaterinburg
by Umformer








by alley cat


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Cologne:









by Rheinfelder http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjI6IjE2IjtzOjY6InNvcnRieSI7czo4OiJkYXRldGltZSI7fQ&pos=19&display=26646873
Image hosted on imageshack.us


----------



## sebi94

The Skyline of Essen:


















Düsseldorf:


----------



## SASH

No other country (in Europe) but The Netherlands, has 3 reasonable Skylines. (Only Spain perhaps? Madrid, Benidorm and Barcelona)

1
Rotterdam by Jeromeo









2
The Hague by Beholder









3
Amsterdam by El Constructador


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

MIlan



dox74 said:


> Un paio di scatti che volevo condividere: questo è di una decina di giorni fa, una giornata nuvolosa ma limpidissima:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e questa invece una delle mie solite albe (è di stamattina, quest'inverno i colori sono sempre troppo belli per ignorarli...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ciao


----------



## sebi94

Germany not too bad  :
Frankfurt









Berlin (not as bad as Amsterdam)









Offenbach


----------



## Countach

SASH SCF said:


> No other country (in Europe) but The Netherlands, has 3 reasonable Skylines. (Only Spain perhaps? Madrid, Benidorm and Barcelona)


I love Rotterdam's skyline... It is one of my favourite in Europe, maybe it is a little underrated.
By the way Italy has at least 3 good skylines: Milan, Naples, Genoa.


----------



## TimeAndTide

"No other country (in Europe) but The Netherlands, has 3 reasonable Skylines. (Only Spain perhaps? Madrid, Benidorm and Barcelona)"

That was the joke of the day. 
Plus even if Rotterdam is a good skyline, I find it ugly, impersonal and sad.
Stop being ridiculous, The Hague and Amsterdam, Madrid or Barcelona have no skyline.
The real european skyline are Frankfurt, London, Paris, Rotterdam ( sorry, I find it ugly, I don't know why, but I dislike it ), Benidorm, Warsaw, Moscow. End of the list.
The rest is pure intellectual masturbation.
What ? Istambul ? **** yeah, Istambul, this is Asia. Certainly not Europe.


----------



## Countach

TimeAndTide said:


> "No other country (in Europe) but The Netherlands, has 3 reasonable Skylines. (Only Spain perhaps? Madrid, Benidorm and Barcelona)"
> 
> That was the joke of the day.
> Plus even if Rotterdam is a good skyline, I find it ugly, impersonal and sad.
> Stop being ridiculous, The Hague and Amsterdam, Madrid or Barcelona have no skyline.
> The real european skyline are Frankfurt, London, Paris, Rotterdam ( sorry, I find it ugly, I don't know why, but I dislike it ), Benidorm, Warsaw, Moscow. End of the list.
> The rest is pure intellectual masturbation.
> What ? Istambul ? **** yeah, Istambul, this is Asia. Certainly not Europe.


You should be more respectful of the opinions of the other people. Europe has now many nice skylines, because many cities are building a lot of highrises and skyscrapers. Then everybody has its own taste to like some skylines more than the others. Personally I prefer cities where the skyscrapers are integrated in the city itself, such as Frankfurt, Rotterdam, Milan... I don't like very much financial districts which are out of the city, like in Paris, they look to me so artificial..the soul of Paris is different from skyscrapers..
But it is just my point of view, everybody has its tastes.. I know that there are many lovers of "La Defense" here..


----------



## SASH

TimeAndTide said:


> "No other country (in Europe) but The Netherlands, has 3 reasonable Skylines. (Only Spain perhaps? Madrid, Benidorm and Barcelona)"
> 
> That was the joke of the day.
> Plus even if Rotterdam is a good skyline, I find it ugly, impersonal and sad.
> Stop being ridiculous, The Hague and Amsterdam, Madrid or Barcelona have no skyline.
> The real european skyline are Frankfurt, London, Paris, Rotterdam ( sorry, I find it ugly, I don't know why, but I dislike it ), Benidorm, Warsaw, Moscow. End of the list.
> The rest is pure intellectual masturbation.
> What ? Istambul ? **** yeah, Istambul, this is Asia. Certainly not Europe.


You are a joke. Give me a country with at least 3 skyline (european standard!) cities in the EU or even in Europe.


----------



## SASH

sebi94 said:


> Germany not too bad  :
> Frankfurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berlin (not as bad as Amsterdam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offenbach


No offence, Berlin is a great City but the Skyline is very poor.
Don't mention Offenbach, because there are lots of cities with just a few mid rise buildings like there.


----------



## SASH

Countach said:


> I love Rotterdam's skyline... It is one of my favourite in Europe, maybe it is a little underrated.
> By the way Italy has at least 3 good skylines: Milan, Naples, Genoa.


Milan is getting better and better . And Naples indeed has for European standards a more than decent Skyline. At the moment probably the best in Italy.
Genoa is a very nice city but the Skyline is not worth mentioning it.


----------



## GEwinnen

> No offence, Berlin is a great City but the Skyline is very poor.


The hight oft the eaves is limited by law (22 metres) in many districts of Berlin. The city never was a city of skyscrapers and it will never be a city of skyscrapers!

The Hobrecht-Plan:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hobrecht-Plan


James Hobrecht was Berlin's DeWitt Clinton


----------



## Countach

SASH SCF said:


> Milan is getting better and better . And Naples indeed has for European standards a more than decent Skyline. At the moment probably the best in Italy.
> Genoa is a very nice city but the Skyline is not worth mentioning it.


I found the top 3 Italian skylines at this link.. Genoa is very good for beeing the 3th skyline of an European country :cheers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83376930&highlight=genova+skyline#post83376930


----------



## SO143

As for the uk, London alone as about 3 or 4 skylines within a city  not including the skylines of liverpool, birminham, manchester, Glasgow and more :crazy:


----------



## SASH

^^
London rocks! Liverpool is okay. De rest sucks!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

In my opinion there is at least one city with a better skyline than Berlin in Germany (apart from Frankfurt): Düsseldorf. Cologne, Essen and Hamburg are more or less on par with Berlin IMO. 

I agree that NL has the 3 best skyline cities of any country in Europe, followed by Spain, England (London, Liverpool, Birmingham), Germany (Frankfurt, Düsseldorf, Berlin), Ukraine (Kyiv, Dnipropetrovsk, Donetsk), Italy (Milan, Naples, Genoa), France (Paris, Lyon, Lille) and Russia (Moscow, Ekaterinburg, St-Petersburg).


----------



## sebi94

Ok Berlin isn't a typical "skyscraper city" but Berlin has a lot of Skyscrapers about 100m, but spread about the city.In addition Berlin doesn't want to be a "skyscraper-city" .
I think no country in europe has more than one city with a magnificant skyline.
UK: London
Germany: Frankfurt
France: Paris
Russia: Moscow
Netherlands: Rotterdam
Italy: Milan
Spain: Benidorm
Poland: Warsaw
I think thats it


----------



## Los Earth

I'm sorry but my city has about 5 buildings around 100m each, in a clump and it barely even looks like anything at all.
So there is no way you can call a city similar to mine a credible skyline. 
(Know which ones I'm talking about??)


----------



## Afoort

Rotterdam, Netherlands by zoom


----------



## SO143

So Berlin has a skyline? :hilarious: I love invisibility cloak


----------



## GEwinnen

SO143 said:


> So Berlin has a skyline? :hilarious: I love invisibility cloak


^^Stupid post. Berlin doesn't want to be a skyscraper city.


----------



## SO143

It doesn't have money too according to many berlinders. Plus there are not many financial services and companies there compared to Frankfurt which is the financial centre of germany


----------



## VitMos

Moscow
Glance in the future
by mr. MyXiN


----------



## Countach

Afoort said:


> Rotterdam, Netherlands by zoom


Nice..
Which is the tallest skyscraper / highrise in Rotterdam? Are there other notable towers planned for the future?


----------



## SASH

Amsterdam by me









Amsterdam by pictures


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

SO143 said:


> As for the uk, London alone as about 3 or 4 skylines within a city


This is exactly the problem why London definitely is not the best skyline city in Europe, in my opinion! Because it has 4 nice skylines but not one really good!


----------



## SASH

Amsterdam by Felix van Gisbergen









The Hague by Jeromeo









The Hague by Jeromeo









The Hague by Jeromeo









The Hague by Jeromeo (Background is Rotterdam)









The Hague by Jeromeo









Rotterdam by Jeromeo









Rotterdam by Roos









Rotterdam by RoyzNL









Rotterdam by Topaas









Rotterdam by Topaas









Rotterdam by Topaas









Rotterdam by Topaas









Rotterdam by Topaas









Rotterdam by Topaas









Rotterdam by Topaas









Rotterdam by Topaas









Rotterdam by Topaas









Rotterdam by Topaas









Rotterdam by Topaas


----------



## Skrapebook

I´m sorry but at least 75% of the skyscrapers in Netherlands are rather ugly.
Especially compared to a fantastic skyscraper city like Frankfurt...
Let´s be honest!


----------



## Rotterdam Fascinates

On a worldwide scale Europa does only have a couple of real skyscrapercities and does not have the need to fill it´s cities with glassy towers. I would rate Moscow, Frankfurt, London, Warsaw, Paris, Istanbul and Benidorm as cities with competitive skylines.

On the other hand you have skylines that do really add value to the existing city by good architecture, a nice location, a good program and residential appartments. This is the case in cities like Milan, Vienna, Madrid and Rotterdam. I prefer this category more than the above mentioned category 1 due to the fact that a neighborhood of office buildings is no fun to live in neither to work.

Cities like Berlin, Barcelona and Amsterdam have some buildings for decoration, but very few people would mind visiting these cities for skyscrapers and while being in these cities you will hardly notice them.


----------



## SASH

@ Skrapebook
Okay I'll be honest. The Skyscrapers in F'furt are better looking. But to say that 75% in The Netherlands is ugly is bull shit! By the way, most Highrise Buildings in Rotterdam are Residential Buildings.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

Rotterdam has some unique architecture not comparible with that of Frankfurt, London and Paris, and that is what I like.


----------



## Countach

Skrapebook said:


> I´m sorry but at least 75% of the skyscrapers in Netherlands are rather ugly.
> Especially compared to a fantastic skyscraper city like Frankfurt...
> Let´s be honest!


I don't find them ugly. I think that they are very characteristis and they mix international elements with Dutch elements, and this is a good thing, we do not need "photocopy" skylines in Europe.
Then, as somebody was mentioning, many dutch high-rises are residential, and it has a huge influence.


----------



## SO143

Dr.Seltsam said:


> This is exactly the problem why London definitely is not the best skyline city in Europe, in my opinion! Because it has 4 nice skylines but not one really good!


i agree with you sir, london has similar problem like tokyo when it comes to the appearance of the skylines. they are too big to be seen...


----------



## Dakaro

Amsterdam skyline is okay kay:


----------



## SASH

Skrapebook said:


> I´m sorry but at least 75% of the skyscrapers in Netherlands are rather ugly.


Is this ugly?



flocki said:


> 't stadje aan de maas vandaag:
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)


Or this?



Ni3lS said:


> THE View by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


This perhaps?



Ni3lS said:


> Residensity! by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


This is?



Frank010 said:


> Kop van Zuid, on Flickr


Yes?



Topaas said:


> 10-12:
> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## Countach

SO143 said:


> @Countach
> 
> i agree with you dude, every country has it's own architecture, for eg you can't say spanish architecture is shit because you prefer italian architecture over others or you find french designs more attractive. each has it's own identity and value which represents their cities and people.
> 
> btw, forgive me for posting these two irrelevant pics in this skyline thread, just want to say that i just found them in your link for the first time and i really do like those towers although they are not that tall, first one is called hotel art building which is in Barcelona, spain and i don't know the name of the second one but it is in cologne, germany. (not very fancy the size and height but love the architecture/cladding tho)


I like the first one. Btw I must say that for me the height is not very important. My favourite Italian "skyscraper" is the Pirelli Tower, completed in the 1960, which is "only" 127m tall.


----------



## Skrapebook

Amsterdam has an ok skyline so far but not all that great looking unfortunately.
Rotterdam has a vast and quite an impressive skyline in size but far too many not so great looking scrapers and high rises are part of it. 
Hague has suddenly become quite nice though and obviously keeps getting better as we write.
Altogether Netherlands is a truely skyscraper friendly country without a doubt.
It just needs to improve some of those not so pleasant parts of modern dutch architecture.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

SASH SCF said:


> It has a asskicking Skyline, but the City itself is boring. I've been there twice, I know what I'm talking about. :banana:


I agree Frankfurt is very boring, too stuck up and business. There are some nice towers though.


----------



## Countach

lawine said:


> I don't mind including the spire as long as it is a reasonable integral aspect of the building, which is a pretty big stretch in the case of that garibaldi tower, where it looks like someone took a random generic building and taped a big needle to it in order to give it some "height". It's hard to be impressed by that. Spires are fine, but in this case, it's clearly a monstrosity and not at all impressive.
> 
> I'm not generally a fan of height contests anyway. While I'd love for Rotterdam to have some real 200m+ buildings, we Dutch folk are not generally the sort to build stuff for the sake of prestige/status. We build what's economically viable and makes sense. 200+ doesn't always make sense, and I'd say that many (possibly most) of the ones I see in Europe (or outside of it) are not ones that make a whole lot of sense in their given area. Having 200+ buildings makes sense in Hong Kong, not Milan or Amsterdam.


I agree when you say that it is important to build what is economically viable. In Italy it is the same, even because we know that we gain our status with art and classic architecture, we will never compete on a global scale with skyscrapers and we don't need to..


----------



## SO143

Countach said:


> I like the first one. Btw I must say that for me the height is not very important. My favourite Italian "skyscraper" is the Pirelli Tower, completed in the 1960, which is "only" 127m tall.


height matters in order to form a nice looking cluster. even 150m towers are way too short to look at especially from a distance they won't be seen thoroughly. you will see many 100m highrises all over the places when you take a dlr train to the canary wharf in london but those towers are automatically disappeared in the pictures taken from central london or st pauls cathedral. i don't know about milan or rotterdam, but a city like london needs to build towers which stand at least 230m+ or above otherwise they won't really stand out as the city is very dense, crowded and surrounded by many buildings.


----------



## Countach

SO143 said:


> height matters in order to form a nice looking cluster. even 150m towers are way too short to look at especially from a distance they won't be seen thoroughly. you will see many 100m highrises all over the places when you take a dlr train to the canary wharf in london but those towers are automatically disappeared in the pictures taken from central london or st pauls cathedral. i don't know about milan or rotterdam, a city like london needs to build towers which stand at least 250m+ or above otherwise they won't really stand out as the city is very dense, crowded and surrounded by many buildings.


I understand what you mean, Milan has a nice buisness center of the sixties, whose buildings are all around 70/80 meters tall I think, but most of them disappear in the skyline..
If a city has the sea or a river, it can help to have good points of view on the skyline to make also shortest buildings visible. In Milan they are making new parks which will have a great view on the skyline, but this view will be inside the city.


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam Spam again!



Topaas said:


>


----------



## SO143

some pics of birmingham, liverpool, glasgow and croydon skylines 
























































by WoBB


----------



## SASH

I like "Waterfront Skylines". Liverpool is lovely.


----------



## domtoren

*Den Haag*

Rotterdam skyline from Hague Tower










The Hague city centre, highrises around Central Station 










Skyline from dunes


----------



## Xorcist

Hamburg...well ok, ok...not really a skyline...but germany´s second largest city and they try to be a bit cosmopolitan *lol* : 
>>>>


----------



## Kaufmann

I think Germany keep up with the netherlands - so we have one SKYLINE.
I've got a notion that Düsseldorf,Dortmund and Essen are not so bad for a city with 500.000 habitans....

*1. Frankfurt*










*2.Dortmund*
Well, Dortmund have 1-2 buildings (60-80meters) in the pipeline...

Quelle: Mein Foto

*3.Essen*








Quelle: Sheraton 

*4.Düsseldorf*


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Cologne









Koeln by nikenns, on flickr
Image hosted on imageshack.us


Kölner Dom mit Groß St Martin by Lowfloater Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

Germany has at least ten fantastic skylines or more!
Best country ever with the greatest cities on the planet without a doubt!
DEUTSCHLAND IST WUNDERSCHÖN! :cheers:


----------



## sebi94

I think Germany is a really nice place to live and has a lot of nice cities no doubt. But other countries are also very nice and beautiful! We can all be glad to live in europe, such a rich and beautiful continent with impressive cities! So I wish everyone a happy new year and let us further discuss about the skylines in europe!


----------



## SO143

Skrapebook said:


> *Germany has at least ten fantastic skylines or more!*
> Best country ever with the greatest cities on the planet without a doubt!
> DEUTSCHLAND IST WUNDERSCHÖN! :cheers:


are you nuts or just a stuck up nationalist? apart from frankfurt, germany barely comes up on top in the most no. of skylines list. :nuts:


----------



## Los Earth

Skrapebook said:


> Germany has at least ten fantastic skylines or more!
> Best country ever with the greatest cities on the planet without a doubt!
> DEUTSCHLAND IST WUNDERSCHÖN! :cheers:


If you call Berlin a skyline, then a million villages could then compete with Hong Kong and other cities. :crazy::nuts:


----------



## SASH

The Hague as seen from Rotterdam. Foto by rikvanderkroon


skyline_DH_2 by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr


----------



## Skyline.Fan

Skrapebook said:


> Germany has at least ten fantastic skylines or more!
> Best country ever with the greatest cities on the planet without a doubt!
> DEUTSCHLAND IST WUNDERSCHÖN! :cheers:


then you will love this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-t1ERX3his&hd=1


----------



## CarltonHill

Frankfurt, London, Paris, Rotterdam, Warsaw, Moscow, Milano, Vilnius, Oslo are the best!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Really amazing photo of Frankfurt!!! You can even see the new ECB building on it and the construction site (cranes) of the TaunusTurm!


----------



## sebi94

Sorry, but Frankfurt is simply the best skyline of europe also without 300+ skyscrapers!
Frankfurt has a few bad angles but which city doesn't have bad angles!! so Frankfurt has a few more good angles than London, Paris, Moscow or someone else in europe! 
And please do not say that The Hague or Amsterdam has a skyline, it's like Berlin, only that they are MUCH smaller. Berlin has the same problem like London. 'It's too big guys.


----------



## Countach

sebi94 said:


> Sorry, but Frankfurt is simply the best skyline of europe also without 300+ skyscrapers!
> Frankfurt has a few bad angles but which city doesn't have bad angles!! so Frankfurt has a few more good angles than London, Paris, Moscow or someone else in europe!


I agree. For some cities it is dufficut to find good angles, for Frankfurt it is difficult to find bad ones!


----------



## Countach

Los Earth said:


> True, but people would say even better things to other cities if they had supertalls.
> If Rotterdam had a few 300m + buildings then it would totally be placed higher than other cities above it. Like London's Shard, if it was only a mere 200m + skyscraper people wouldn't be so impressed but since it is a supertall people are "oohing and ahhing" at the Shard because of it's impressive height and because it's silhouette's generally is more massive than the other towers. (So London's skyline gets more credit )
> So tall skyscrapers ARE a big deal for a beautiful skyline.


I understand what you mean. What I mean is that having tall towers is not enough. Just look at Madrid!


----------



## SO143

happy new year guys 









by Northwood Park Red Shirt Boy









by Pa_Le









by Pa_Le









by Pa_Le









by Pa_Le

:cheers2:


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

sebi94 said:


> Sorry, but Frankfurt is simply the best skyline of europe also without 300+ skyscrapers!
> Frankfurt has a few bad angles but which city doesn't have bad angles!! so Frankfurt has a few more good angles than London, Paris, Moscow or someone else in europe!
> And please do not say that The Hague or Amsterdam has a skyline, it's like Berlin, only that they are MUCH smaller. Berlin has the same problem like London. 'It's too big guys.


I agree with you Amsterdam doesn’t have a great skyline. You can compare it with Berlin. But the skyline of The Hague isn’t comparable with the skyline of Berlin. Berlin has a few towers. But it doesn’t make a great skyline. The Hague has also a few towers. But the towers stand together and not spread out which make it ‘more skyline’. 
But I don’t want to say Berlin does not have a skyline.

The Hague









Berlin








http://vincentinberlijn.blogspot.com/2011/10/welkom-op-mijn-blog.html


----------



## alekssa1

Los Earth said:


> Another great thing about London and Moscow are that they are the only cities in Europe that have skyscrapers under construction which are over 300m+ (supertalls) :cheers:


Another great thing about Moscow is that it already has a supertall, lol
And you are right, of course, about London and Moscow having other supertalls u/c


----------



## sebi94

Ok, but only not comparable because Berlin is about ten times larger than The Hague.


----------



## Skrapebook

Berlin is huge and have lots of different skylines.
Of course not as concentrated clusters as London´s The City or Canary Wharf for instance.
A skyline is still exactly what it says though.
It can include everything from churches, TV-towers, castles and high rises.
Not only skyscrapers.


----------



## leo_mp

What a pity that in Italy there are good skylines Naples may be good there. I think the best skylines in Europe would be Frankfurt am Main and of course Le Defense in Paris.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw pictures from http://www.fotoblog.gorgolewski.pl/warszawa_panorama.html


----------



## SO143

list of cities by total number of 100m+ skyscrapers/towers/buildings/structures 

paris - 76

london - 51 

moscow - 41

frankfurt - 29

warsaw - 18


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Rotterdam has surely more than 16. I don’t know how many exactly because they are still building more towers higher than 100 meters. For example De Rotterdam(150m), Erasmus MC(125m) and 100Hoog(100m) are not in the list. And there are also more skyscrapers in development. But maybe someone else has more information knows the exact number?:|

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lijst_van_hoogste_gebouwen_van_Rotterdam(Dutch)


----------



## alekssa1

SO143 said:


> list of cities by total number of 100m+ skyscrapers/towers/buildings/structures
> 
> paris - 76
> 
> london - 51
> 
> moscow - 41
> 
> frankfurt - 29
> 
> warsaw - 18


moscow 74


----------



## SO143

alekssa1 said:


> moscow 74


_This is an incomplete list_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Moscow

and couldn't find the correct and accurate data of moscow


----------



## alekssa1

SO143 said:


> _This is an incomplete list_
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Moscow
> 
> and couldn't find the correct and accurate data of moscow


they enlist 41 tallest buildings (301-*123*m). check russian version of that article


----------



## stephane




----------



## SASH

SO143 said:


> list of cities by total number of 100m+ skyscrapers/towers/buildings/structures
> 
> paris - 76
> 
> london - 51
> 
> moscow - 41
> 
> frankfurt - 29
> 
> warsaw - 18


List of buildings 100+ by Emporis:

Moscow - 70
Paris - 61
London -38
Frankfurt 29
Benidorm -25
Rotterdam - 19
Warsaw - 16


----------



## SO143

London (Total number of 100m+ skyscrapers/towers/buildings/structures)

1) One Canada Square
2) Heron Tower
3) Crystal Palace Transmitter
4) 8 Canada Square
5) 25 Canada Square
6) Tower 42
7) 30 St Mary Axe
8) BT Tower
9) Broadgate Tower
10) One Churchill Place
11) Croydon Transmitter
12) 25 Bank Street
13) 40 Bank Street
14) Upper Bank Street
15) Pan Peninsula East Tower
16) Strata
17) Guy's Tower
18) 22 Marsh Wall East Tower
19) London Eye
20) Wembley Stadium
21) CityPoint
22) Willis Building
23) Euston Tower
24) Cromwell Tower
25) Lauderdale Tower
26) Shakespeare Tower
27) Pan Peninsula West Tower
28) Millbank Tower
29) Aviva Tower
30) Centre Point
31) Empress State Building
32) ArcelorMittal Orbit
33) Battersea Power Station
34) St Paul's Cathedral
35) King's Reach Tower
36) 1 West India Quay
37) Shell Centre
38) 33 Canada Square
39) 100 Middlesex Street
40) Pioneer Point North, Ilford
41) 99 Bishopsgate
42) Ontario Tower
43) Victoria Tower
44) Portland House
45) London Hilton on Park Lane
46) Royal London Hospital Tower 2
47) Stock Exchange Tower
48) The Shard -
49) St George Wharf Tower -
50) 150 High Street Stratford -
51) The Heron -


----------



## SASH

^^
Are all of these *completed* Skyscrapers? No Oberservation Towers, Chimneys, Cathedrals, Churches and Stadiums included? *Only Skyscrapers*! This is a Skyscaper Forum. London has 38 completed Skyscapers, no more no less!


----------



## SASH

The Hague as seen from The Euromast in Rotterdam



Topaas said:


> 02-01:
> 
> 1. Vanaf de Euromast even kijken naar Den Haag.
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

christos-greece said:


> *Berlin, Germany*
> (...)


Nice pics, but the first one shows the Seattle suburb of Bellevue.


----------



## SO143

some recent pics but please note they were not taken in 3 different cities lolz.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/licencephotos/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/licencephotos/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/christopherdavidblack/6483847887/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/licencephotos/


----------



## Copperknickers

London from the river (edited by me)


----------



## mlody89

morning in warsaw


----------



## VitMos

Grozny city 
















http://timag82.livejournal.com/66821.html
by mimohodom


----------



## jeromeee

actually grozny looks ridiculous.


----------



## Los Earth

Frankfurt by il fenomeno


> Rund um die Gundelhard, Kelkheim 2011 von Spiegelneuronen auf Flickr


I had to post this.
This is one Frankfurt photo that shows it dominates Europe!


----------



## SASH

SO143 said:


> some recent pics but please note they were not taken in 3 different cities lolz.


Still I like Canay Wharf the most.


----------



## Skrapebook

London, Berlin and Frankfurt look fantastic!
I still find Warsaw and Rotterdam a bit too ugly though regardless of skyline and height unfortunately.
Grozny was a nice new surprise though.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

From the Dutch forum: 

*Rotterdam* (_by Hanselpedia_)








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87216565#post87216565









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87216565#post87216565


----------



## evian

*Moscow*


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Skrapebook said:


> London, Berlin and Frankfurt look fantastic!
> I still find Warsaw and Rotterdam a bit too ugly though regardless of skyline and height unfortunately.
> Grozny was a nice new surprise though.


Yes, now we all know you like the skylines of Frankfurt, London and Berlin(?), and you dislike the skylines of Rotterdam and Warsaw


----------



## SO143

berlin does not even have a skyline and it's a disgrace to put it on the same league as paris, london, moscow and frankfurt.


----------



## VitMos

jeromeee said:


> actually grozny looks ridiculous.


What the ridiculous?:?


----------



## SASH

^^
It's ridiculous because it's not Europe!


----------



## VitMos

SASH SCF said:


> ^^
> It's ridiculous because it's not Europe!


it's EUROPE!!! :bash:


----------



## jeromeee

VitMos said:


> What the ridiculous?:?


Well, all I can see are 4 kitschy, cheap-looking, commieblock-style highrises in the middle of nowhere.
Though the mosque looks quite interesting.


----------



## SASH

VitMos said:


> it's EUROPE!!! :bash:


Ask the Chechen People if they feel European (or Russian).


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Those towers in Grozny are terrible, indeed.


----------



## manhuelofspain

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Valencia, part of historic center


----------



## VitMos

SASH SCF said:


> Ask the Chechen People if they feel European (or Russian).


:cripes: You need to learn geography


----------



## VitMos

alexandru.mircea said:


> Those towers in Grozny are terrible, indeed.


Many towers in Frankfurt it is not better


----------



## Skrapebook

CitoyenNéerlandais said:


> Yes, now we all know you like the skylines of Frankfurt, London and Berlin(?), and you dislike the skylines of Rotterdam and Warsaw


I don´t dislike their actual skylines but most scrapers and surrounding buildings look terrible.



SO143 said:


> berlin does not even have a skyline and it's a disgrace to put it on the same league as paris, london, moscow and frankfurt.


Yes it does (many different ones even) and way better looking churches (just like stunning Hamburg and Munich) than those other cities combined...
Learn to start sentences with a capital letter and the same for the name of cities.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

VitMos said:


> Many towers in Frankfurt it is not better


I'm not a fan of Frankfurt either, but none of the towers in Frankfurt are bad like the Grozny ones. Sorry, I simply dislike that kind of architecture.


----------



## SO143

Skrapebook said:


> Yes it does (many different ones even) and way better looking churches (just like stunning Hamburg and Munich) than those other cities combined...
> Learn to start sentences with a capital letter and the same for the name of cities.
> 
> Yes it does (many different ones even) and way better looking churches (just like stunning Hamburg and Munich) than *those other cities combined*...
> 
> _Learn to start sentences with a capital letter and the same for the name of cities_.


:applause:

congrats, you're been nominated for the trolls awards of the year, the awards you've been given are below... 



Skrapebook said:


> 2. The Priggish Grammar Troll
> 
> No matter what the discussion is about, the Priggish Grammar Troll will ignore the argument and pick on the one word you used incorrectly, like “alot” or misuses of “they’re,” “their” and “there.” eu instead of EU, us instead of US etc.
> 
> 
> 4. The Never-Give-Up, Never-Surrender Troll
> 
> This troll is ALWAYS right and will battle to the death to prove it. There’s no point in trying to fight her. If she can’t back something up with reality, she’ll make something up, just to show you how wrong you are.
> 
> 
> 12. The Expert
> 
> The Expert knows everything about everything and loves to share his knowledge. He’s a lawyer, a doctor, an architecture, a designer, a senator, a pro-ball player, a historian, an engineer … in reality, of course, he’s an unemployed temp living with his mom.


----------



## quadi

VitMos said:


> Many towers in Frankfurt it is not better


hahaha! Sorry but that grozny-sh*t looks really ridiculous, I even wouldn't dare to post it!


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Skyline Frankfurt by schnellchecker, on Flickr


...frankfurt from top... by Numan Q., on Flickr


Mainhatten by deltasaar, on Flickr


Main, Westhafen & Skyline by Frankonius, on Flickr


Frankfurt skyline at dusk in HDR by Juergen70, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

Two points:
1) I sincerely don't understand these violent and quite rude reactions to the pictures of Grozny. I personally think we should all be curious to learn about new skylines and cities, even if they don't look as good as the most famous ones. Boring towers are being built in western europe too, there's no need to be harsh. 

2) Even though i find Skrapebook's obsession with Germany (no offence intended) a little bit weird, and i really find laughable the statement about the churches in Berlin, i must say I agree with him when he says that a skyline is not only made out of skyscrapers. We should maybe distinguish between skyscraper-skylines (or downtown clusters) and just normal skylines. A skyline can include churches, pinnacles, hills, bridges, towers, anything that gives the city a particular and iconographic shape from an external observation spot. Therefore, cities like Berlin, but also Rome, Munich, and many other european cities, DO have a skyline, which might even be extremely interesting. They just don't have a skyscraper-skyline. One who's member of skyscrapercity should know this basic concept.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ +1 :applause::applause::applause: Couldn't have said it better myself  

*A skyline can include churches, pinnacles, hills, bridges, towers, anything that gives the city a particular and iconographic shape from an external observation spot.* DAMN RIGHT


----------



## SO143

southampton skyline, taken by me


----------



## rychlik

Skrapebook said:


> I don´t dislike their actual skylines but most scrapers and surrounding buildings look terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does (many different ones even) and way better looking churches (just like stunning Hamburg and Munich) than those other cities combined...
> Learn to start sentences with a capital letter and the same for the name of cities.


Buddy, aside from 2 buildings that are unique, the surrounding buildings of Frankfurt look ordinary and boring. Maybe even *terrible*. Warsaw for example in two years time, will have two more *unique *looking buildings to enhance its skyline. The cluster in Frankfurt just happens to be bigger. Grozny looks quite nice. Very Dubai-ish. 

And let us stop posting the same bloody pics of the Frankfurt skyline. We're familiar with it. 
And how about that Stockholm?


----------



## cardiac86

Fab87 said:


> Two points:
> 1) I sincerely don't understand these violent and quite rude reactions to the pictures of Grozny. I personally think we should all be curious to learn about new skylines and cities, even if they don't look as good as the most famous ones. Boring towers are being built in western europe too, there's no need to be harsh.
> 
> 2) Even though i find Skrapebook's obsession with Germany (no offence intended) a little bit weird, and i really find laughable the statement about the churches in Berlin, i must say I agree with him when he says that a skyline is not only made out of skyscrapers. We should maybe distinguish between skyscraper-skylines (or downtown clusters) and just normal skylines. A skyline can include churches, pinnacles, hills, bridges, towers, anything that gives the city a particular and iconographic shape from an external observation spot. Therefore, cities like Berlin, but also Rome, Munich, and many other european cities, DO have a skyline, which might even be extremely interesting. They just don't have a skyscraper-skyline. One who's member of skyscrapercity should know this basic concept.


+1


----------



## Lion007

*Ljubljan night skyline 4.1.2012*


----------



## SO143

liverpool skyline









full size and source http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4121/4873196225_b1decb7b60_o.jpg


----------



## messicano

europa is beautifoul

i like de moscow skyline


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Why isn't it possible to open a thread about skylines in Europe here without always bashing other cities or countries? It is a matter of taste if somebody likes a skyline of a city or not. Please don't post shit comments like "This skyline is ridiculous!" or "This city does not even have a skyline!" or "I'm not a fan of...", "BLAH BLAH BLAH!" or even posting terrible photos of skylines just to show that from some angles it doesn't look so good! THAT is ridiculous!


----------



## SO143

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Why isn't it possible to open a thread about skylines in Europe here without always bashing other cities or countries? It is a matter of taste if somebody likes a skyline of a city or not. Please don't post shit comments like "This skyline is ridiculous!" or "This city does not even have a skyline!" or "I'm not a fan of...", "BLAH BLAH BLAH!" or even posting terrible photos of skylines just to show that from some angles it doesn't look so good! THAT is ridiculous!


that's because some people are being ridiculous and making themselves look laughable. for eg like saying hey guys leeds skyline is one of the best in europe alongside frankfurt, paris and moscow. and it's spires, churches and chimneys look better and cooler than those cities combined etc wtf. they're basically just silly and exaggerated compliments. no need to be mentioned. :nuts: if people just shut up and post only pics then i am sure we will barely see these kinda unnecessary clashes between the members. of course i get you sir and i appreciate your comment which is right.


----------



## Skyline.Fan

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Why isn't it possible to open a thread about skylines in Europe here without always bashing other cities or countries? It is a matter of taste if somebody likes a skyline of a city or not. Please don't post shit comments like "This skyline is ridiculous!" or "This city does not even have a skyline!" or "I'm not a fan of...", "BLAH BLAH BLAH!" or even posting terrible photos of skylines just to show that from some angles it doesn't look so good! THAT is ridiculous!


Because the vast majority of our generation doesn't care for values anymore ...


----------



## Los Earth

SO143 said:


> that's because some people are being ridiculous and making themselves look laughable. for eg like saying hey guys leeds skyline is one of the best in europe alongside frankfurt, paris and moscow. and it's spires, churches and chimneys look better and cooler than those cities combined etc wtf. they're basically just silly and exaggerated compliments. no need to be mentioned. :nuts: if people just shut up and post only pics then i am sure we will barely see these kinda unnecessary clashes between the members. of course i get you sir and i appreciate your comment which is right.


+1 
Well said


----------



## SO143

wow :drool: 









http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


















by http://www.flickr.com/people/reds42/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















http://www.flickr.com/people/mfosa/


















{by unknown}










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6641207443/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6641207443/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6641207443/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6641207443/









originally posted by SE9

current skyline








http://www.imgplace.com/img94

when some of the u/c projects are done


----------



## Fab87

*NAPLES*, italy


centro direzionale di antimo75, su Flickr


napoli, centro direzionale di hansecoloursmay, su Flickr


Napoli - Il Centro Direzionale di Raffaele De Matola, su Flickr


Napoli  di cosciansky, su Flickr


----------



## Countach

^^

One of the most underrated European skylines...
Once i saw a picture taken from an highway that was absolutely breathtaking!! it was on the forums but I don't remember where.. hno:


----------



## Galro

Ingenioren said:


> Oslo - where anything over 40m is considered a skyscraper.... :
> 
> 
> _(My photo)_


From another angle:









They have recently started the demolishing of the freeway to the left. 

_(Not my photo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/normadoherty/6335865534/sizes/l/in/photostream/)_


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Fab87 said:


> The bad thing about Frankfurt's skyline is that from most angles you don't get to see the Messeturm, which is my very favourite  very nice pic though!


Well, check out this nice one of Frankfurt by hanslook  


Frankfurt by Night by hanslook, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

RKC said:


> wow, well done on that comment...
> 
> do you know anything about grozny? do you know why it's impressive they have those buildings?


To refresh some memories for the ignorants, Grozny was the center of some fierce fighting in the Chechen War in the late 1999-2000. 

"Grozny was once again the epicenter of fighting after the outbreak of the Second Chechen War, which further caused thousands of fatalities. During the massive shelling of the city that followed, most of the Russian artillery were directed toward the upper floors of the buildings; although this caused massive destruction of infrastructure, civilian casualties were much less than in the first battles. The enormous scale of the devastation prompted numerous comparisons with Hiroshima and other cities leveled during World War II. Many buildings and even whole areas of the city were systematically dynamited. A month later, it was declared safe to allow the residents to return to their homes, although demolishing continued for some time. In 2003 the United Nations called Grozny the most destroyed city on earth."

"Reconstruction is progressing. By June 2006, out of more than 60,000 apartment buildings and private homes destroyed, 900 have been rebuilt.
Most of the city's infrastructure was destroyed and many continue to live in ruined buildings without heating and running water, even as electricity was mostly restored since 2006, as the city has undergone substantial reconstruction.[29] Before the war, Grozny had about 79,000 apartments, and the city authorities expect to be able to restore about 45,000 apartments; the rest were in the buildings that were completely destroyed."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grozny#Second_Chechen_War




























These buildings look quite good and I'm proud of Grozny. To ignorant western Europeans, give constructive criticism and not bone headed criticism, please.


----------



## SO143

*Liverpool, UK*









by Ste Mc









by Antoni Ferguson



*Edinburgh, UK*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6533583001/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Birmingham, UK*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6656501713/









by OD



*Glasgow, UK*









by Hugh Spicer



*Leeds, UK*


Leeds City from Rothwell by Lee Collings Photography


Leeds Skyline from Beeston Cemetery by Lee Collings Photography


Leeds Skyline from Rothwell by Lee Collings Photography



*Manchester, UK*


















by MNINT









by VoldemortBlack



*Salford, UK*









by Irwellian












*Portsmouth, UK*









by TWJp









by TWJp



*The City, UK*









by LiamCH









by Joseph Price









by Insightful Light



*Canary Wharf, UK*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5561468666/sizes/l/in/photostream/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6250483996/ by Finbar Bogerd


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kreason/6113419220/ by Kevin Reason[/B]



*10 skylines*  :cheers:


----------



## rychlik

jeromeee said:


> well, apparently the city has been destroyed in the Checen war. That doesn't make the buildings look better. As I have already said they look cheap and out-of-place like commieblocks.
> They could have built a few smaller buildings instead that don't look that cheap or at least not dominate the city.
> 
> But then again this is only my personal opinion.


They look sleek and modern and comparing them to commie blocks is ridiculous. I know it's your opinion, but some opinions should be left unwritten.


----------



## Avalanix

Wow I didn't know that Oslo has such high quality scrapers.
Very nice indeed !


>


----------



## dexter26

^^ I agree they're quite high quality, I don't agree they really can be called scrapers... They're more like highrises - the tallest buildings are right under 70m high (Note the two taller buildings to the left are 111 and 117m high, by Norwegian standards, that is scrapers more or less  ).

Although I have to say they're quite good "imitations" of real scrapers in many ways


----------



## Skyline.Fan

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Well, check out this nice one of Frankfurt by hanslook
> 
> 
> Frankfurt by Night by hanslook, on Flickr


AWESOME! ... :master:

Eduardo, you're the man :banana2:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

The Spinnaker Tower in Portsmouth has such a great design! And the illumination at night is cool, too! Love it!


----------



## Tiaren

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Frankfurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by DKFFM http://www.******************/pc/account/myprofile/1635891
> Image hosted on imageshack.us


At the end of this year Taunustower (170m) will perfectly fill the gap to the left of the Commerzbank Tower. 



Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Well, check out this nice one of Frankfurt by hanslook
> 
> 
> Frankfurt by Night by hanslook, on Flickr


And here Taunustower will perfectly fill the gap to the right of Commerzbank Tower.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Milan



dox74 said:


> Questa mattina alle 7.30 circa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dieci minuti fa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hi:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw 2010 by polex


----------



## Twister2010

*Essen*








copyright: imageshack.us


*Hamburg*








copyright: imageshack.us









copyright: hotel-hagemann.de









Copyright: manfred-hartmann/Flickr


*Düsseldorf*








copyright: imageshack.us









copyright: geiseland









copyright: imageshack.us









copyright: imageshack.us


*Frankfurt*








copyright: x3. wolfgang/Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

*Moscow*


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam


AMS guy said:


> Rotterdam na budowie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pics: hanselpedia, HHF


----------



## SO143

the skyline in the second pic looks too massive  

would have been a much nicer shot if the towers were taller, well very done :applause:


----------



## Skrapebook

Some of many great examples of german skyline cities there Twister2010! :cheers:


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4478226/?from_member


----------



## SO143

^ i posted 10 skylines of the uk earlier and those 4 skylines of germany posted above are also terrific, now can someone post pics of skylines that russia can offer? 

cheers


----------



## VitMos

Volgograd, Russia








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/matrix778/view/656032/








http://alex-rosh.livejournal.com/339849.html


----------



## VitMos

*Krasnodar*,Russia
by Attraction
























kubanphoto.ru
by S23









Now I will lay out some more


----------



## Fab87

I'll post 4 _modern_ skylines from *Italy* (i'm stressing again the difference between skyline and modern skyline, the second being a subset of the first)

*Genova:*

Porto Antico di luballets, su Flickr


City center 3 di California Pete, su Flickr

*Napoli*


NeopolisSKyLine 2.0 di StanPoliTo, su Flickr


NeopolisSKyLine di StanPoliTo, su Flickr

*Brescia*


skyline Brescia di ac.rebel, su Flickr


The steel town di Village9991, su Flickr

*Milano*


Vertigo di il Presbite, su Flickr


Milano - Sunrise di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## VitMos

*Sochi*,Russia
























http://professionali.ru/files/upload/59/a8/57/9f/21093665.original.jpg
by Fenol








*Grozny*
















*Ekaterinburg*
by Umformer
























*Saint-Petersburg*
by Кaктус
















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sbalanov30/view/445810/








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1430318
in future *472m*
Lakhta centr


----------



## SO143

Fab87 said:


> I'll post 4 _modern_ skylines from *Italy* (i'm stressing again the difference between skyline and modern skyline, the second being a subset of the first)


i have to say italian skylines are getting denser and better year by year. great to see many good looking highrises are popping out though, thx for the pics mate  

@Vitmos russian skylines are also great, but moscow dominates everything and i think saint-petersburg is the runner up :bow:


----------



## VitMos

SO143 said:


> i have to say italian skylines are getting denser and better year by year. great to see many good looking highrises are popping out though, thx for the pics mate
> 
> @Vitmos russian skylines are also great, but moscow dominates everything and i think saint-petersburg is the runner up :bow:


I think that 2 place occupies Ekaterinburg
in future IBC 
by Modulor_26
















*385m*


----------



## SASH

VitMos said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4478226/?from_member


This is the one of best angle's I've ever seen of Moscow. Nice Photo!


----------



## Skrapebook

BERLIN


Berlin by Alexander Steinhof, on Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

SO143 said:


> i have to say italian skylines are getting denser and better year by year. great to see many good looking highrises are popping out though, thx for the pics mate


Actually, excluding Milan, the other three skylines are made mostly of towers built in 80s and early 90s


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
















http://r-wersh.livejournal.com/








http://cat-morphine.livejournal.com/31096.html








http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/120905.html


----------



## JShow

VitMos said:


> *Grozny*


Is that skyscraper on the left the same like in Dubai but shorter? What's it's name? Which one was first?

http://www.dubai-information.info/photos/dubai_cityscape_2.jpg


----------



## VitMos

JShow said:


> Is that skyscraper on the left the same like in Dubai but shorter? What's it's name? Which one was first?
> 
> http://www.dubai-information.info/photos/dubai_cityscape_2.jpg


It is the reduced copy of a rose tower


----------



## Countach

Fab87 said:


> I'll post 4 _modern_ skylines from *Italy* (i'm stressing again the difference between skyline and modern skyline, the second being a subset of the first)


Great pics!! the first one from Napoli is... :master:


----------



## Xorcist

Frankfurt, seen from the ECB-construction site: 







by schmittchen (DAF)


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ariel988/6669893139/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pyrofer/6668321961/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Xorcist

Berlin... 








by David Hostettler


----------



## mlody89

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7171/6668321961_a5fce0cf87_b.jpg
very nice


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by night





















Maciej Margas


----------



## Los Earth

mlody89 said:


> warsaw by night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maciej Margas


What's this great building called? it really stands out.


----------



## dj4life

Stockholm (a skyline, sort of..):










Source

Many more nice pictures of different cities canbe found in that secret link.


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

A cool thing about that pic is that you can (if you look closely) actually see Stockholm´s 
two tallest (Kista Science Tower & Victoria Tower) (33 floors each) in the far off 
distance horizon on each side of the cranes to the right in the view! kay:


----------



## mlody89

Los Earth said:


> What's this great building called? it really stands out.


WTT warsaw trade tower


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Brussels*










http://www.dinnerinthesky.be/images_bg/pic_001.jpg


----------



## Skrapebook

Fantastic view! :cheers:


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam is working on this:



RoR_MC said:


> gisteren wat foto's gemaakt. dit lijkt me een erg mooi gebouw worden. lekker groot.




To becoming this:



RoR_MC said:


>


----------



## Fab87

Don't want to start a flame, but i don't understand why Rotterdam doesn't dare to build a real skyscraper (+200m). This "fat" building is interesting but would fit better in a context of skyscrapers, whereas in Rotterdam you have slim towers of similar height, hence destined to look smaller than they actually are once De Rotterdam will be completed.


----------



## SASH

Fab87 said:


> why Rotterdam doesn't dare to build a real skyscraper (+200m).


Rotterdam can't afford huge spires.


----------



## dexter26

^^ In render 2 (and 3 and 4 ) I still have to say that looked pretty sick tho. Only thing I'd like to point out is that it looked extremely grey from street level, put in a few trees and a lawn somewhere as that's a bit depressive.


----------



## Galandar

Currently Baku is forming several clusters. Here are two of them:

_Marine cluster_









_Upland cluster_


----------



## meteoforumitalia

SASH SCF said:


> Rotterdam can't afford huge spires.


he didn't issued a challenge between Milan (that will have a "real" +200 without spire + pelli tower 231 with spire) and Rotterdam


----------



## SASH

^^
And you did not see the '  '


----------



## Gordion

From Jakob 

Istanbul's Asian side.


----------



## Skrapebook

I´m sorry to say that I am not so impressed by moderna dutch architecture... 
That (2374) looks way too clumsy and unnecessarily big! hno:


----------



## SASH

^^
If there is one person who has to shut the f*ck up! It is you!
You're really getting on my nerves right now!
I'm not interested in your comments anymore! :bash:


----------



## EuroMaster

Here's one of The Hague, by Michiel.


----------



## SO143

by karlequin


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Skrapebook said:


> I´m sorry to say that I am not so impressed by moderna dutch architecture...
> That (2374) looks way too clumsy and unnecessarily big! hno:


You are a bit annoying. It’s not a problem that you have your own opinion, but now I understand that you really hate the Dutch architecture. You told it many times, and every time you say the same things like: I don’t like the Dutch architecture. 

And I’m not trying to defend the skyline of Rotterdam, but it’s just annoying you say you don’t like the Dutch architecture while not all of those towers in Rotterdam are from the Dutch architecture. You have to know a lot of the towers in Rotterdam are not typical Dutch, because the hights and the architecture. 

And about the building on post 2374, this building isn’t even finished. And you can see those renders, but those are just renders. They are not let you see the reality..hno:



^^and I like that London skyline.


----------



## Fab87

SASH SCF said:


> Rotterdam can't afford huge spires.


nice comeback! you know, for italians (girls) size does matter


----------



## rychlik

SO143 said:


> by karlequin


A little too blocky. Not that impressive.


----------



## Skrapebook

Dutch architecture! :lol:


----------



## SO143

rychlik said:


> A little too blocky. Not that impressive.


designed and built by our canadian contractors and that financial district is called canary wharf and that tallest building with pyramid thing on top is also called one canada square, other towers are called 20 canada, 40 canada, canada water, ontario tower etc :lol: as the matter of fact it's little toronto , boxy canadian skyline indeed :banana: good thing about london is that it has many clusters within the city so if you don't like clusters filled up with boxy towers, there you've got another cluster which is made up of crazy, strange, futuristic, weird, phenomenon buildings designed by world's top architects, architecture of london will never disappoint you, trust!! :yes:


----------



## Countach

meteoforumitalia said:


> he didn't issued a challenge between Milan (that will have a "real" +200 without spire + pelli tower 231 with spire) and Rotterdam


he is obsessed with the spire of the Pelli tower :lol:
btw in couple years Milan will have at least 4 towers taller than Rotterdam's tallest one.. so maybe he will calm down


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## Dakaro

^^ Nice kay:


----------



## SO143

^^ poland = strong :cheers2:


----------



## TimeAndTide

Paris


----------



## TimeAndTide




----------



## SO143

^^ it is probably the biggest skyline in europe :shocked: merci!! :cheers2:


----------



## TimeAndTide




----------



## TimeAndTide




----------



## SO143

^^ Best skyline in europe :bow: (but towers are kind of short)


----------



## TimeAndTide




----------



## Los Earth

I officially call this thread...


The Largest European Skyline Thread on SCC in history!


----------



## Jay

Paris has an Amazing downtown and skyline


----------



## soloveich

del


----------



## SASH

29538909


----------



## Skrapebook

The order of best looking scrapers (and the not so good) in the biggest skyline clusters of Europe:

1. Frankfurt
2. Paris (La Defense)
3. London (The City)
4. Moscow
5. Wien
6. London (Canary Wharf)
7. Brussels
8. Madrid
9. Liverpool
10. Tallinn
11. Hague
12. Milan
13. Vilnius
14. Warsaw
15. Rotterdam


----------



## SASH

^^
hno:


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen

Skrapebook said:


> The order of best looking scrapers (and the not so good) in the biggest skyline clusters of Europe:
> 
> 1. Frankfurt
> 2. Paris (La Defense)
> 3. London (The City)
> 4. Moscow
> 5. Wien
> 6. London (Canary Wharf)
> 7. Brussels
> 8. Madrid
> 9. Liverpool
> 10. Tallinn
> 11. Hague
> 12. Milan
> 13. Vilnius
> 14. Warsaw
> 15. Rotterdam


:lol:

You're a clown.


----------



## SO143

Skrapebook said:


> The order of best looking scrapers (and the not so good) in the biggest skyline clusters of Europe:
> 
> 1. Frankfurt
> 2. Paris (La Defense)
> 3. *London (The City)*
> 4. Moscow
> 5. Wien
> 6. *London (Canary Wharf)*
> 7. Brussels
> 8. Madrid
> 9. *Liverpool*
> 10. Tallinn
> 11. Hague
> 12. Milan
> 13. Vilnius
> 14. Warsaw
> 15. Rotterdam


uk - 3 skylines
germany - 1 skyline
france - 1 skyline

:cheers:


----------



## Fab87

i can't help laughing if i try to find the scraper in Brussels looking better than the ones in Milan or Rotterdam


----------



## TimeAndTide

My TOP 10

1. Frankfurt
2. London / Paris
3. Moscow
4. Warsaw
5. Rotterdam
6. Milan
7. Madrid
8. Naples
9. Liverpool

and....

10. Benidorm of course !!!


----------



## Skrapebook

Rotterdam may have a bigger port than Hamburg but there is a major difference...
Hafen City looks really fantastic (the other one looks absolutely terrible)



SO143 said:


> uk - 3 skylines
> germany - 1 skyline
> france - 1 skyline
> 
> :cheers:


I listed the tallest skyscraper clusters... with the best looking scrapers in them.
NOT the best skylines per se.


----------



## Skrapebook

The finest looking skyline cities (over all inclusive) of our entire huge continent:

1. Frankfurt
2. London & Paris
3. Berlin
4. Hamburg
5. München
6. Dresden
7. Stockholm
8. Moscow
9. Liverpool
10. Lübeck


----------



## DidacXavier

Liverpool? Why Liverpool? Liverpool better than Barcelona? You're crazy, men...


----------



## SASH

Skrapebook said:


> Rotterdam may have a bigger port than Hamburg but there is a major difference...
> Hafen City looks really fantastic (the other one looks absolutely terrible)


My Familly (one of them is Architect and the other works as an Urban Planner) from Hamburg finds 'De Kop van Zuid' and 'Sint Jobshaven' in Rotterdam better than 'Hafen City'. I think I believe them instead of you. 
By the way...I will visit them soon. I will give an Objective Report in this Thread after my Hamburg Trip.


----------



## SASH

DidacXavier said:


> Liverpool? Why Liverpool? Liverpool better than Barcelona? You're crazy, men...


I think it is better we ignore him.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

SASH SCF said:


> By the way...I will visit them soon. I will give an Objective Report in this Thread after my Hamburg Trip.


I'm looking forward to that! I hope you will have a good time in Hamburg and nice weather!

HafenCity is really amazing. It is the best project in Germany at the moment, if you are interested in modern architecture.


----------



## SASH

^^
Thanks, but by soon I mean in a couple of month. We are indeed waiting for better weather. :cheers:


----------



## Skrapebook

DidacXavier said:


> Liverpool? Why Liverpool? Liverpool better than Barcelona? You're crazy, men...


Barcelona is a nice and beautiful city but the scrapers and skylines are not that impressive.
Liverpool is not really beautiful but the skyline has improved a lot in recent years.

A good part of Rotterdam´s skyline and scrapers... 

http://www.holland.com/upload_mm/a/b/f/6450_fullimage_rotterdam_skyline_560x350.jpg

A Rotterdamn ugly one (to the right) hno:

http://static.zoom.nl/07C88A79F2C53101D59D9C0613BB020D-rotterdam-skyline.jpg


----------



## taboe

Brussels :cheers::



Thermo said:


>


----------



## SASH

Skrapebook said:


> A good part of Rotterdam´s skyline and scrapers...
> 
> http://www.holland.com/upload_mm/a/b/f/6450_fullimage_rotterdam_skyline_560x350.jpg
> 
> A Rotterdamn ugly one (to the right) hno:
> 
> http://static.zoom.nl/07C88A79F2C53101D59D9C0613BB020D-rotterdam-skyline.jpg


First time I agree with you. :lol:


----------



## bijtkonijn

Skrapebook said:


> Barcelona is a nice and beautiful city but the scrapers and skylines are not that impressive.
> Liverpool is not really beautiful but the skyline has improved a lot in recent years.
> 
> A good part of Rotterdam´s skyline and scrapers...
> 
> http://www.holland.com/upload_mm/a/b/f/6450_fullimage_rotterdam_skyline_560x350.jpg
> 
> A Rotterdamn ugly one (to the right) hno:
> 
> http://static.zoom.nl/07C88A79F2C53101D59D9C0613BB020D-rotterdam-skyline.jpg


Everyone on the Dutch section agrees with you about the 3 white towers on the right side.



But you do like these, right?



bijtkonijn said:


> Here's another stunning picture made by domtoren





Eric Offereins said:


> 17 december:


 ..


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Rotterdam









_By SkyBox036_









_By Levis_









_By Topaas_








_By Topaas_








_By Topaas_









_By Roffert_


----------



## Thermo

Brussels future 'Wetstraat/Rue de la Loi' project:


----------



## Dakaro

For me:
1. Paris (La Defense)
2. Frankfurt
3. London (Canary Wharf)
4. Moscow
5. Warsaw
6. Rotterdam
7. Benidorm
8. Istanbul
9. London (City)
10. The Haque
11. Madrid
12. Vienna
13. Milan
14. Naples
15. Monaco


----------



## Skrapebook

Now THIS angle of Rotterdam is indeed very nice! :cheers:

http://i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu153/juanelremero/juan el remero album dos/P1410580.jpg

Stunning new plans for Brussels as well! epper:


----------



## SO143

london is f***ing big lolz :nuts:  :uh: 







































by Traumahawk


----------



## Fab87

^^ very nice pic. something new to see, eventually


----------



## SO143

*Kyiv* looks awesome!


----------



## SASH

The first photo of Kyiv is massive!



Skyscrapercitizen said:


>



And some photos taken by me.


----------



## SASH

I found this photo on a website of a Real Estate agent (Funda)


----------



## Igor L.

SO143 said:


> list of cities by total number of 100m+ skyscrapers/towers/buildings/structures
> 
> paris - 76
> 
> london - 51
> 
> moscow - 41
> 
> frankfurt - 29
> 
> warsaw - 18





> paris - 76
> 
> london - 51
> 
> moscow - 41
> 
> frankfurt - 29
> 
> *Kyiv - 21 (+11 u/c)*
> 
> warsaw - 18



*Kyiv 2012-2015*

*Klovsky | 48 fl | 162.6 m | 2012 | T/O*








by feyma

*101 Tower | 27 fl | 113.6 m | 2012 | T/O
*


















*H-Tower | 26 fl | 100.2 m | 2012 | T/O* ‎









*Sky towers | 49 fl | 210 m | 2014 | U/C*









*VICTORY TOWERS | 55 fl | 254 m | 2015 | Confirmed*


----------



## DidacXavier

Madrid:


----------



## SO143

Igor L. said:


>


those two glassy towers look great :cheers:


----------



## warden987

SO143 said:


> list of cities by total number of 100m+ skyscrapers/towers/buildings/structures
> 
> paris - 76
> 
> london - 51
> 
> moscow - 41
> 
> frankfurt - 29
> 
> warsaw - 18





alekssa1 said:


> moscow 74



Actually, I think the number of buildings taller 100 meters even more than 74 in Moscow.
Just according to some tentative estimations there are at least more than 110 buidlings which are taller 100 meters in Moscow, as it is shown on this  map.


----------



## SO143

_The Shard (310m, first supertall in EU) _










by Keïteï










by caesar_ml










by Pyrofer










by stumayhew


----------



## Godius

The shard is the ugliest motherfucker that I've ever seen but aside from that, London still has the best skyline in the EU. No doubt about that.


----------



## VitMos

warden987 said:


> Actually, I think the number of buildings taller 100 meters even more than 74 in Moscow.
> Just according to some tentative estimations there are at least more than 110 buidlings which are taller 100 meters in Moscow, as it is shown on this  map.


It is more than 150 buildings 100+m


----------



## Dakaro

Igor L. said:


> *Kyiv 2012-2015*
> 
> *Klovsky | 48 fl | 162.6 m | 2012 | T/O*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by feyma
> 
> *101 Tower | 27 fl | 113.6 m | 2012 | T/O*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *H-Tower | 26 fl | 100.2 m | 2012 | T/O* ‎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sky towers | 49 fl | 210 m | 2014 | U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VICTORY TOWERS | 55 fl | 254 m | 2015 | Confirmed*


:eek2:kay:


----------



## MR. Bacon

The moddest The Hague skyline! I like it and i am very happy with the changes the last year.. Realy like Kiev and Zurich!



Winbuks said:


> Thomas Schlijper, fotograaf uit Amsterdam heeft vandaag een mooie foto gemaakt van de skyline:
> 
> 
> Bron: Schlijper.nl, 16 januari 2012
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Skyline.Fan

Igor L. said:


>


I put these babies on the same stage like the Messeturm. That's the greatest valuation which you can hear from me. 

Just a fantastic building! :drool:

I want this 1:1 in Frankfurt! :cheers:


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv*


----------



## SO143

Godius said:


> The shard is the ugliest motherfucker that I've ever seen but aside from that, London still has the best skyline in the EU. No doubt about that.


:troll::cripes:


----------



## SASH

@ MR. Bacon
Best photo I've ever seen of my Neighbour Town The Hague.


----------



## slawik1416

Frankfurt










Why do you say that i'm trolling? Moscow's skyline is just not my favorite. It's just my opinion and I have the right to have it.


----------



## VitMos

slawik1416 said:


> Frankfurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say that i'm trolling? Moscow's skyline is just not my favorite. It's just my opinion and I have the right to have it.


To you nobody disturbs. Think that want


----------



## Fabian2412

The Hague


Winbuks said:


> Thomas Schlijper, fotograaf uit Amsterdam heeft vandaag een mooie foto gemaakt van de skyline:
> 
> 
> Bron: Schlijper.nl, 16 januari 2012
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dj4life

A few more of Stockholm:



Söder Mälarstrand by Hannes R, on Flickr


Södermalm by Hannes R, on Flickr



















Source


----------



## SO143

Manchester from Salford by Ric Monkey, on Flickr


Beatham Tower landscape by arminakas, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickcoates/6550668567/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6734974491/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6734972809/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143




----------



## SO143

_
Canary Wharf by FunGun, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143

by *Evrasia*


----------



## MiuW

MiuW said:


> http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/111798.html#cutid1


 London seems huge, but it is not better than moscow :lol:


----------



## SO143

MiuW said:


> London seems huge, *but it is not better* than moscow :lol:


in terms of what?


----------



## MiuW

^^ which terms?


----------



## Yellow Fever

no discussion in the photo thread please!


----------



## MiuW

be realistic..what is not fair?


----------



## SO143

^^

please go to the discussion thread.


----------



## dj4life

Luleå:


Christmas Day Sunset by Wiking66, on Flickr

A facebook data center will be built there.


----------



## VitMos

*Ekaterinburg, Russia*








http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Екатеринбург/users/denissimo/view/581735








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/de-yurij/view/447869/
by Umformer


----------



## VitMos

*Istanbul*

skyline by bass_nroll, on Flickr


İstanbul Kanatlarımın Altında by taner, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

Yellow Fever said:


> no discussion in the photo thread please!


actually, the "discussion thread" is about the _best_ european skyline. I wouldn't post there a picture of a city that is not London, Frankfurt, Paris or Moscow and see what other people think about it. We don't have a discussion thread about european skylines in general.


----------



## MiuW

VitMos said:


> *Ekaterinburg, Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/Екатеринбург/users/denissimo/view/581735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/de-yurij/view/447869/
> by Umformer


 third photo looks superb


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








































http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/


----------



## croomm

Istanbul wow!


----------



## MiuW

^^ 









Mehmet Kalyoncu @ flickr


----------



## rychlik

Warsaw


----------



## rychlik

SO143 said:


> warsaw is officially outta the top 5 european skylines.


Istanbul is not European.


----------



## iNotorious

Yes and No. Most of the skyline pictures from Istanbul you see here are in Europe. 
What happened to the Canadian school system? Americanization?


----------



## Twister2010

*Hamburg*


----------



## SO143

_
South Kensington by nicnac1000, on Flickr_


----------



## SkyCA

Moscow :drool:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


FFM Skyline II von Ludger65 auf Flickr




FFM Skyline I von Ludger65 auf Flickr


----------



## SO143

_
Frankfurt / Main  by ASartworx, on Flickr


Gotham City by Vicco Gallo, on Flickr


Glowing Streets of Frankfurt by Juergen70, on Flickr


Financial district of Frankfurt at twilight by Juergen70, on Flickr


Cityscape of Frankfurt at night with historic centre by Juergen70, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrorangemtk/6700205845/sizes/l/in/photostream/_


----------



## MiuW

*Istanbul Maslak District *

by Istanbullu


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ Not bad!

2 more of Frankfurt:









FFM Skyline by Sebileiste, on Flickr 
Image hosted on imageshack.us









FFM Skyline by Sebileiste, on Flickr 
Image hosted on imageshack.us


----------



## SO143

can we see other german skylines as well apart from frankfurt which pics are kinda getting boring now and the this little skyline is indeed overrated. :yawn:


----------



## Sid Vicious

Frankfurt is still the shining star among the european skylines! far ahead of london town that is by far the most overrated skyline. so 143: stop bashing Frankfurt and get a life.


----------



## MiuW

really?
*Moscow*

















http://mr-myxin.livejournal.com/98557.html#cutid1


*London*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ariel988/6669893139/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pyrofer/6668321961/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## VitMos

Sid Vicious said:


> Frankfurt is still the shining star among the european skylines!


:rofl:
:toilet:


----------



## SO143

Sid Vicious said:


> Frankfurt is still the shining star among the european skylines! far ahead of london town that is by far the most overrated skyline. so 143: stop bashing Frankfurt and get a life.


said a german troll who was previously banned for constantly bashing london skylines in multiple threads. let me tell you something mr.pueffer i have no intention to dislike frankfurt but this thread is full of frankfurt skylines and it's kinda getting annoying now, let other people have a chance to post their skylines as well and the same damn pics of frankfurt make me yawn indeed. as the matter of fact we are all aware of a real situation that frankfurt is the only skyline that germany can offer and this skyline has already lost credibility and it has very little potential for the future. don't get mad at me, in reality cities like paris, moscow and london can eat frankfurt for breakfast in terms of variety, architecture, quality, height, supertall, no. of skyscrapers/highrises and current/future projects and more. you make me bored.


----------



## MiuW

:laugh::rofl:


----------



## MiuW

Sid Vicious said:


> Frankfurt is still the shining star among the european skylines! far ahead of london town that is by far the most overrated skyline. so 143: stop bashing Frankfurt and get a life.


 early 2000's?


----------



## Sid Vicious

you know you are talking bs but I expected exactly that from you.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

:|



SO143 said:


> can we see other german skylines as well apart from frankfurt which pics are kinda getting boring now and the this little skyline is indeed overrated. :yawn:


xD

Seems like you're not going to change your opinion, huh? 
Well, okay dude, here are a few.


Hamburg:









by Dirk Rothermund http://www.******************/search?q=Hamburg+skyline&index=fotos&options=YToxOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtpOjA7fQ&pos=6&display=16451136
Image hosted on imageshack.us









by A.Julian http://www.******************/search?q=Hamburg+skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjI6IjI0IjtzOjY6InNvcnRieSI7czo4OiJkYXRldGltZSI7fQ&pos=27&display=26592883
Image hosted on imageshack.us


Düsseldorf









by Heike W. http://www.******************/search?q=D%FCsseldorf+skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjI6IjQ4IjtzOjY6InNvcnRieSI7czo4OiJkYXRldGltZSI7fQ&pos=51&display=26033816
Image hosted on imageshack.us


Windsurfing in Düsseldorf ~ by rotraud_71 back ~, on Flickr


Cologne:









Cologne as seen from hot air balloon by gwiwer, on Flickr
Image hosted on imageshack.us


Munich:









M... by daitoZen, on Flickr 
Image hosted on imageshack.us


Sunset in the city - 5:08 by Shaun-in-Munich, on Flickr

Essen: 


Ausfahrt by unfassbar., on Flickr


----------



## MiuW

*Paris*

*







*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6597225523/


----------



## nicdel

@ So 143
Oi Mate, you are the troll here. I've looked up your posts and you seem to post 24 h a day as a an adolescent! Im 17 myself and im not able to troll as much as you do; so you apparently got too much free time or no friends or GF, I guess. In Addition to that you seem to bash anything which does not have an affiliation with London, Paris, Uk or France. 




SO143 said:


> don't get mad at me, in reality cities like paris, moscow and london can eat frankfurt for breakfast in *terms of variety, architecture, quality*


If we now start to troll on cultural basis of specific cities and variety aspects ; Berlin easily beats the shit out of Paris, London and Moscow.  You seem to equal: Awesome Skyline= great city; NO Skyline=pure Shit. 

Although I love London and its skyline; Frankfurt wins clearly, hands down. kay: IMO


----------



## MiuW

*Moscow* 

photos by warden987


----------



## MR. Bacon

Sorry it's no Frankfurt, Moskow, London, Istanbul or Paris.... 

But this is a nice new angle of the The Hague skyline 

Thanks to


DeltaMetropolis said:


> Vandaag:


----------



## gcd

*Istanbul - Maslak*













*Istanbul - Levent*


----------



## MiuW

^^ are these yours? indeed very beautiful.


----------



## MiuW

MR. Bacon said:


> Sorry it's no Frankfurt, Moskow, London, Istanbul or Paris....
> 
> But this is a nice new angle of the The Hague skyline
> 
> Thanks to


 nice


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Blick vom Dom auf Frankfurtji von Pete Shacky auf Flickr




Skyline Frankfurt am Main  von Pete Shacky auf Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

MiuW said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> photos by warden987


Are the pics taken from Ostankino tower?


----------



## VitMos

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Are the pics taken from Ostankino tower?


yes


----------



## MiuW

frankfurt pics are lovely.


----------



## SASH

Photo's by Jacqueline ter Haar


- sunrise Rotterdam 2010 - by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr


- skyline Rotterdam juli 2010 - by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam 2009 by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr


Sunset Rotterdam by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr


----------



## Skyline.Fan

Dr.Seltsam said:


> @SO143: Is something wrong with you? First you post six photos of Frankfurt and in your next reply you want the people here to stop posting photos of Frankfurt because you think its skyline is boring. And after that you request to stop discussing in this thread which you started yourself with bashing Frankfurt again. Do you have multiple personalities or something like that?
> 
> And by the way, Moscow and London (especially London) are much more represented with pictures in this thread than Frankfurt. This is really ridiculous!


haha so true. 

do yourself a favour and make his posts looking like this: 

"This message is hidden because SO143 is on your ignore list." :colgate:


----------



## Skrapebook

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Frankfurt:
> 
> 
> Skyline Frankfurt am Main  von Pete Shacky auf Flickr


Look at that unbeatable mix of modern and classic architecture!
Frankfurt is just so stunningly gorgeous!


----------



## MiuW

^^ even it is the best architecture in the world.:troll:
:rofl:


----------



## MiuW

Skyline.Fan said:


> haha so true.
> 
> do yourself a favour and make his posts looking like this:
> 
> "This message is hidden because SO143 is on your ignore list." :colgate:


 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87855935#post87855935


----------



## Skyline.Fan

Skrapebook said:


> Look at that unbeatable mix of modern and classic architecture!
> Frankfurt is just so stunningly gorgeous!


Frankfurt once had the most beautiful old town district in Europe ... 

All bombed away ...


----------



## MiuW

*Moscow*

































http://moya-moskva.livejournal.com/3162080.html


----------



## SO143

*Rotterdam*
_

85mm / Wilhelminapier / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jensje/6347551490/


Rotterdam City Skyline by DolliaSH, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by night by Oscar Kolthoff, on Flickr_


----------



## Darry75

*Sofia*


----------



## MiuW

:troll:
*London-Londoff*


----------



## hseugut

*Paris, toujours Paris !*










_source : http://monde.wikia.com/wiki/Paris _



















source and more pics : http://rsphotos.canalblog.com/tag/la défense


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

MiuW said:


> doesn't seem in the photo?


Only in that pic there are 4 u/c highrises in the main cluster


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Well...it is not a fact, it is an opinion. Why do some people don't get it?
> When I write "Frankfurt is the best city in the world", than it is my personal subjective opinion!


When I say this sentence is pretentious is my opinion either

I just wanted to point out that this thread is hijacking into a city vs city where everyone claims his city as best. Then as best skyline and now as best everything... just I would like to see a more equilibrate behaviour

It's not just a Frankfurt or whatever other city matter


----------



## VitMos

*Grozny, Russian Federation*
















http://danlux.livejournal.com/18170.html


----------



## Victhor

Views from some appartment in Benidorm, not showing any of the 6 tallest buildings in the city:

Pics shared in flickr by user MrDRK http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## VitMos

*Ekaterinburg*
by Umformer


----------



## MiuW

not only that unfortunately, also they say commieblocks to the structures in this photo hno: what arrogance!! check out http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87877095#post87877095


----------



## dj4life

A view over Gothenburg (Sweden) from a newly built hotell:

(c) clarionpost.se









and in this picture the one can see a development of one of the five largest hotell complexes in Europe - Gothia tripple towers (to the left):
(c) clarionpost.se









The view is seen from a 13 floor attachment to an old building of post office which has been converted, aswell.


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
























http://mordolff.livejournal.com/
*Paris*








by Pa_Le









by Pa_Le


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

MiuW said:


> if so ''frankfurt is the best skyline in europe'' is not a fact such as his opinion, because this is your subjective opinion..


Eeeeehhhmmmm...what???


----------



## Messi

^^ You need to be a Sheldon to understand this sentence. It's not everyone's thing..


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

F r a n k f u r t


FFM_Gold-2-3 by hanslook, on Flickr


FFM_Gold-2 by hanslook, on Flickr


FFM_Gold-2-4 by hanslook, on Flickr




Z ü r i c h









by Thomas Kehl http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtpOjA7czo2OiJzb3J0YnkiO3M6ODoiZGF0ZXRpbWUiO30&pos=6&display=26924014
Image hosted on imageshack.us


----------



## Los Earth

SO143 said:


> i used to participate and actively post in that so called "ghost town"


yeah i remember , apparently this thread is high density for arguments so people tend to hang out here instead.


----------



## hseugut

*Champs Elysées*


----------



## MiuW

Messi said:


> ^^ You need to be a Sheldon to understand this sentence. It's not everyone's thing..


what relevance between sheldon and me


----------



## MiuW

*Moscow*


















http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/84197.html#cutid1

*London*










_The Point at Night__ by __Christopher Long Photography__, on Flickr_










_Dusk at Greenwich__ by __Christopher Long Photography__, on Flickr_










_London Skyline - Panorama__ by __murphyz__, on Flickr_


----------



## dj4life

Little London - Gothenburg

(c) onemanracing @*flickr.com*


----------



## MiuW

^^ göteborg is a beautiful city but where is the skyline?


----------



## dj4life

MiuW said:


> ^^ göteborg is a beautiful city but where is the skyline?


Sorry, wrong pictures. :lol:


----------



## Skyline.Fan

Eduardo, you're the man ... :drool:


----------



## SO143

Victhor said:


> Views from some appartment in Benidorm, not showing any of the 6 tallest buildings in the city:
> 
> Pics shared in flickr by user MrDRK http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


incredible density!!! some of these towers look similar to messeturm tower, thx for the pics


----------



## SO143

dj4life said:


> Someone should check a definition of a term 'skyline'.


so you think glasglow also has a skyline? may be a pathetic one :nuts: 
_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thebustocrookes/6201789541/_




> A *skyline * is the overall or partial view of a city's tall buildings and structures *consisting of many skyscrapers* in front of the sky in the background. In general, larger cities have broader and taller skylines, though lower density cities often have smaller skylines than expected for city size. Taller buildings are found where either land value or desire for visibility is higher, and the tallest buildings in a city are usually office buildings. Because of this, the skyline of a city can be seen as symbolic of the city's influence and economy.


----------



## MiuW

*Istanbul*








Istanbul Bosphorus view von CyberMacs auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*

Back to the future by Saint-Exupery, on Flickr


Madrid contaminada by Daniel Rocal, on Flickr


clearing storm over the towers by manolo guijarro, on Flickr


Cuatro torres by JoaquinMadrid, on Flickr


M 30 Madrid by JoaquinMadrid, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

SO143 said:


> mate this place needs a new thread for itself this is not even a skyline :laugh:


Only in your somewhat very brainwashed world... :weird:


----------



## SO143

Skrapebook said:


> Only in your very brainwashed world... :weird:


what are you on about?




dj4life said:


> Wintery Stockholm
> 
> 
> First view of Stockholm by Staffan Wingborg, on Flickr


^^ you call this a skyline? here is a reply for you.. 


























Skrapebook said:


> Only in your very brainwashed world... :weird:


----------



## Skrapebook

SO143 said:


> so you think glasglow also has a skyline? may be a pathetic one :nuts:
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


That´s a great skylinepic of Glasgow...
I wonder who´s the pathetic one.


----------



## SO143

Skrapebook said:


> I wonder who´s the pathetic one.


don't be ridiculous. neither of them have the real skylines, but glasgow is slightly better among the worst ones. 


*Glasgow*

_








http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/








_


----------



## VitMos

^^
I can result to you hundreds such skyline, as Stockholm from small Russian cities








http://www.prozakonkurs.ru/forum/forum5/topic143/?PAGEN_1=7








http://www.ostashkov.ru/foto/view-21561/


----------



## SO143

*Croydon Skyline* :dunno:

_
Croydon Skyline by Emerald2810, on Flickr


Highrise Croydon by MrQwest, on Flickr


croydon skyline by Earl Atkinson, on Flickr_


----------



## MiuW

Madrid contaminada by Daniel Rocal, on Flickr

:cheers:excessive quality.. i love this city :drool:


----------



## SO143

*Stratford Skyline?* (according to the skyline definition of some folks here) :dunno:

_
High Rise London - From Central House by Daveyboy_75, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sophie_atkinsons_photos/6686823975/sizes/l/in/photostream/_


----------



## SO143

*Oxford Skyline?* :dunno:

_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrellg/6584006225/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6018241047/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jhagan/5819564129/


 Oxford by Friday the 13th, on Flickr


oxford by Chasing Donguri, on Flickr
_


----------



## MiuW

_http://www.flickr.com/photos/sophie_...n/photostream/_ 

not a skyline? :lol:


----------



## SO143

MiuW said:


> not a skyline? :lol:


i wouldn't call it a skyline, but they would :cripes:


----------



## MiuW

why stratford doesn't have a skyline for you?


----------



## SO143

MiuW said:


> why stratford doesn't have a skyline for you?






> A *skyline * is the overall or partial view of a city's tall buildings, *consisting of many skyscrapers* in front of the sky in the background. In general, larger cities have broader and taller skylines. Taller buildings are found where either land value or desire for visibility is higher, and the tallest buildings in a city are usually office buildings. Because of this, the skyline of a city can be seen as symbolic of the city's influence and economy.


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Brussels*









http://i29.tinypic.com/2w3ngu9.jpg









http://i25.tinypic.com/o8wk5z.jpg


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
by SlavaK


----------



## SO143

^^ great pano shot :cheers2:

_
south london by noslen20, on Flickr


southwark london by noslen20, on Flickr


South London Skyline by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Elephant and Castle by timothyhart, on Flickr


east london Skyline 03 by I_AM_SAM_, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143

*Madrid*

_
Cuatro Torres Business Area (CTBA) by Victor Jori, on Flickr


Plaza de Castilla, Madrid (E) by Panoramyx, on Flickr_


----------



## TimeAndTide

A last one for Paris








_hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## MiuW

:master:


----------



## jeromeee

Yeah, it's stunning


----------



## SO143

paris > moscow > london > frankfurt > istanbul > rotterdam > warsaw :bow:


----------



## MiuW

do you mean moscow>london>paris>frankfurt>istanbul>warsaw ?


----------



## SO143

MiuW said:


> do you mean moscow > london > paris > frankfurt > istanbul > warsaw ?


i am cool with that as well :smug:


----------



## MiuW

lol, 305-302 vs 231-210


----------



## VitMos

*Saint Petersburg*

«Морской фасад Санкт-Петербурга» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Морской фасад Санкт-Петербурга» на Яндекс.Фотках


Saint Petersbourg, façade de verre. by henrye72, on Flickr[/SIZE]








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ya-airpano/


----------



## SO143

_
Untitled by ~ PaulG ~, on Flickr


Untitled by ~ PaulG ~, on Flickr_


----------



## jeromeee

edit: oh, doesn't work... you have to copy the URL and remove the space in front of the .de

http://www.fotocommunity .de/search?q=Frankfurt&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjM6IjMyOCI7czo0OiJ5ZWFyIjtzOjQ6IjIwMTIiO30&pos=328&display=26782428

http://www.fotocommunity .de/search?q=Frankfurt&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjM6IjQ4OCI7czo0OiJ5ZWFyIjtzOjQ6IjIwMTIiO30&pos=488&display=26876866


----------



## Fab87

La Defense looks very american, as the comparison with Houston shows. I prefer european style skylines, like Frankfurt and London (the city). We're Europe, not america. Moscow is fascinating but looks scary and imperial too, typical russian style.


----------



## MiuW

^^gives error


----------



## Kristian_KG

Paris is most beautiful skyline in Europe.
1.Paris(not only La Defense)
2.Moscow(Not only IBC)
3..... ??? London..frankfurt


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

Snowy Skylines



Igor L. said:


> http://vladovsianyk.livejournal.com/





Igor L. said:


> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/1107/


----------



## hseugut

*CQFD merci *



TimeAndTide said:


> Paris !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _hosted on *flickr*_


Pics in black and white are amazing. Looks really american by the way in colors/layout/materials. Really good quality.


----------



## Axelferis

MiuW said:


> lol, 305-302 vs 231-210


the rythm is the same :cheers:
Heights doesn't make all. The rythm and density is the demonstration


----------



## SO143

*Warsaw*

_










Skyline by guidolo, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline as seen from my balcony - night by Buddha_Fingaz, on Flickr_


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by michau


----------



## Yellow Fever

No city vs city discussion here!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

FFM:


frankfurt von -=Frank=- auf Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Fab87 said:


> La Defense looks very american, as the comparison with Houston shows. I prefer european style skylines, like Frankfurt and London (the city). We're Europe, not america. Moscow is fascinating but looks scary and imperial too, typical russian style.


Actually American CBD are very different from La Defense

Maybe the density of the skyline might look similar to many American cities, but LD was designed since the beginning to be a skyscrapers bussiness district (unlike NA) according to 'Le Courbusier' principles. Total separation between cars and pedestrians and towers.

NA skylines are not that 'planned'. It's an evolution of generally the most central district of the city (to be honest normally nearby the 'historical' core) where skyscrapers replaced oldest low rise buildings in the blocks of the typical NA grid.


----------



## Fab87

You're right. I was referring to the look of the skyline from far away. It is clear that La Defense is not and will never be the centre of Paris, whereas in NA cities the business district is generally the center of town. Further evidence of that is the term "downtown", which is tailored to this peculiar American concept of skyscrapers cluster in the middle of town, which is not to be found in European cities.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

It's not a matter of being the center of the city.

Even if LD was the center of Paris would be very different from American CBD


----------



## SO143

Fab87 said:


> American concept of skyscrapers cluster in the middle of town, *which is not to be found in European cities.*


_
The London Skyline by Joseph Price, on Flickr


The City from the Monument by Mike.Turner, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143

Fab87 said:


> silence di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


first i thought it was dubai :uh:


----------



## Sponsor

Fab87 said:


> American concept of skyscrapers cluster in the middle of town, which is not to be found in European cities.











by @michau


----------



## Avalanix

Barcelona has a quite nice skyline in the making as it seems.









http://farm1.staticflickr.com/45/149133587_6244e06a3b_z.jpg?zz=1
flickr Dr.Flemming


----------



## Avalanix

flickr TedFlem


----------



## dj4life

Stockholm, Sweden


Stockholm skyline by PJRose, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

@avalanix, please use BB code as the others do when posting flickr pics, thats the rule from flickr! Thanks!


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*

This city is historically the centre of Christianity in the Netherlands and since the Middle Ages the seat of the Archbishop of this country.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ I assume those are your own pics?


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam*


----------



## domtoren

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ I assume those are your own pics?


Yes, I took them today, it has snowed here.


----------



## SO143

*Canary Wharf*


Skyline by Andrew Brimson, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ak_neve/6783941937/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Canary Wharf at Dusk by Yooch, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Rotterdam*

_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pesophoto/6782682015/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pesophoto/6782682015/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Skyline Rotterdam by RoyzNL, on Flickr_


----------



## ParadiseLost

Wow! Those are the best Rotterdam shots i've seen yet I think.


----------



## ParadiseLost

GENIUS LOCI said:


> It's not a matter of being the center of the city.
> 
> Even if LD was the center of Paris would be very different from American CBD


It's not really very different from the American CBD. It's actually the closest thing you can find in Europe (along with Canary wharf maybe?).
I know their reason for being is different and the way they were(n't) planned. But in terms of function, feeling and aesthetic there's nothing more similar in Europe. And I mean the typical NA CBD not New York, Chicago, San Fran, Boston or Philly.


----------



## CarltonHill

I like the skyline of Vilnius & Moscow...


----------



## Skrapebook

Good Rotterdam skylinephotos thanks to the colours of the sky and during night.


----------



## Axelferis

Rotterdam is good by night 
During day i find it too cheap to be in the Big 4


----------



## SO143

_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vladimirzakharov/6759582719/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/geekmeek/6791785885/sizes/l/in/photostream/_


----------



## SO143

_
Skyline by AK_74, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/limubei/6741569631/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6383408345/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/horstkrause/6447013611/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/horstkrause/6447047363/sizes/l/in/photostream/_


----------



## SO143

_
Skyline by David GaLop, on Flickr


Untitled by David GaLop, on Flickr


Benidorm by Baz Richardson, on Flickr


Benidorm-Poniente by J.Romeu, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143

_
Skyline Barcelona by La Petite Bice, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcnskyline/6665693937/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Barcelona Skyline by David Chacobo, on Flickr


Barcelona Skyline II by Albert78000, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143

*Madrid*

_
Madrid Skyline by adelallave, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maria_ch2011/6784483673/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Madrid Skyline by migajiro, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattlazenby/6568456421/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattlazenby/6582722803/sizes/l/in/photostream/_


----------



## SO143

Galandar said:


> *Baku*


no offend does this skyline belong to europe or asia? 

interesting towers btw


----------



## VitMos

*Scarlet sails, Moscow*








http://mordolff.livejournal.com/33936.html








http://r-wersh.livejournal.com/16104.html








http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/111798.html


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

MILAN


BASU said:


> da Gobetti


----------



## hseugut

Barcelona has nice buildings, including the ***** : is it actually enlighten at night ? 

Milan is taking off too that is good news.


----------



## MiuW

VitMos said:


> *Scarlet sails, Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mordolff.livejournal.com/33936.htmlhttp://


 scarlet sails,edelweiss and triumph palace are great additions to moscow's gothic skyline


----------



## Dahlis

Old Stockholm skyline pictures









Södermalm 1966









Gamla stan in the 40s









Norrmalm 1971









1951 towards stadsgårdshamnen









View from norra kungstornet 1969

Fråm stockholmskällan


----------



## Victhor

hseugut said:


> Barcelona has nice buildings,* including the ***** : is it actually enlighten at night ? *
> 
> Milan is taking off too that is good news.


Yes it is, and it's amazing!.
On an ordinary night:





On special dates:


----------



## juampe78

MiuW said:


> ^^


Juas juas, so according to this definition Warszaw or Rotterdam have more economical influence than Madrid or Milan ? :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Alvr23

Another skyline picture of Madrid.


----------



## nicdel

Big B


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*

Untitled by steffstar, on Flickr


skyline under constrictoon by steffstar, on Flickr


Oslo city by Leifskandsen, on Flickr


Aftenposten by Leifskandsen, on Flickr


Oslo's skyline by cattleclasstraveler, on Flickr


----------



## RKC

wow, those sexy Oslo midrises are coming along nicely!


----------



## christos-greece

RKC said:


> wow, those sexy Oslo midrises are coming along nicely!


Yes, indeed


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark

*Bonn, Germany*


Bonn Skyline von Gregorius Mundus auf Flickr


Rheintal von DocSnoek auf Flickr


*
Bonn, Germany (+ Cologne Skyline)*


Rodderberg von mjohn2101 auf Flickr


Rodderberg von mjohn2101 auf Flickr


----------



## Los Earth

SO143 said:


> _
> Croydon's Goals by Jim Lock, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Lighting up time by Jim Lock, on Flickr_


What city is this?


----------



## Erhan

Godius said:


> Istanbul has an interesting skyline. I'm sure lot's of highrises / skyscrapers are planned to be build to fill the gaps, or not?


Yes, there are about 18 towers U/C or prep in the Levent and Sisli area, I made an illustration showing the projects: http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/715/leventskyline2015off.png

You can also see all projects in Istanbul on Google maps: http://g.co/maps/kefwa


----------



## Yellow Fever

See! isn't it nice that now everybody can enjoy all those awesome skyline photos quietly and peacefully without those blah, blah, blah comments?


----------



## MiuW

İstanbul'da Kar 2012 by emir başkan, on Flickr










Istanbul (from Saphire building) by emink5, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Los Earth said:


> What city is this?


that's Croydon, London 



Yellow Fever said:


> See! isn't it nice that now everybody can enjoy all those awesome skyline photos quietly and peacefully without those blah, blah, blah comments?


:nocrook:


----------



## SO143

*Paris *

_
France - 75019 by Thierry B, on Flickr


France - Paris 75008 by Thierry B, on Flickr


France - Paris 75008 by Thierry B, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143

*Frankfurt *

_
Frankfurt skyline at night by lvalgaerts, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/doc-hasenbein/6783472449/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pentax_me/6775964673/sizes/l/in/photostream/_


----------



## SO143

*Baku*

_
Baku Flame Towers - a new skyline emerging by Ted Richards, on Flickr


Baku skyline - Бакинские горизонты by Anastassiya Lukyanova, on Flickr


Old_and_new_Baku by GODDAMNINT, on Flickr_


----------



## RKC

Yellow Fever said:


> Let me make it clear, from now on, all people involved in the flame wars will be suspended! Remember this is not a skyline disussion thread, any type of city vs city comments are not acceptable!


so why do you delete my comments, when I was trying to prove YOUR POINT to a troll insulting other people's pictures???


----------



## SO143

*Salford*

_
Salfordskyline 1 by Ric Monkey, on Flickrr_


----------



## SO143

*Cardiff *

_
Cardiff Skyline-High Rise Buildings by DJLeekee, on Flickr


Cardiff christmas skyline by Night by johnniemojo, on Flickr_


----------



## SO143

*Istanbul*

_
İstanbul Kanatlarımın Altında by taner, on Flickr


Bosphorus At Night by ardac, on Flickr


Bosphorus At Night by ardac, on Flickr_


----------



## SASH

Sponsor said:


> _by borat1979_ from http://www.digart.pl/


On this photo Warsaws Skyline is impressive.


----------



## MiuW

@so143 excuse me azerbaijan,armenia and georgia are not in europe so that we can't expect baku in europe. there are just two big eurasian cities (istanbul and yekaterinburg).


----------



## SO143

*List of cities in Europe *

*List of metropolitan areas in Europe*


----------



## citysight

I like the skyline of Frankfurt very much , maby i will visit this city this year


----------



## MiuW

SO143 said:


> *List of cities in Europe *
> 
> *List of metropolitan areas in Europe*


:?


----------



## SO143

are you just trolling or what? stop posting many questions and criticisms here :cripes:

please i am tired of answering your questions and i do apologize *Yellow Fever* for this!


----------



## MiuW

^^ he complains about you! look:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Europe_orthographic_Caucasus_Urals_boundary.svg
there is no relevance between baku and this thread


----------



## SASH

juampe78 said:


> Juas juas, so according to this definition Warszaw or Rotterdam have more economical influence than Madrid or Milan ? :lol::lol::lol::lol:


If I may speak for Rotterdam. Don't underestimate the influence of Rotterdam for The Netherlands and a big part of Europe.
Rotterdam is the *most important Port of Europe* and number 3 in the world!


----------



## SO143

*The Hague*

_
Den Haag by Patrick Rasenberg, on Flickr


The Hague Skyline by RobK1964, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gymnopedie/5812494895/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nattienat/6560495673/sizes/l/in/photostream/_


----------



## SASH

^^
Nice density on Photo 2 
:cheers:


----------



## MiuW

SASH SCF said:


> If I may speak for Rotterdam. Don't underestimate the influence of Rotterdam for The Netherlands and a big part of Europe.
> Rotterdam is the *most important Port of Europe* and number 3 in the world!


not second in the world?


----------



## MiuW

*London*








_http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratfink...n/photostream/_


----------



## juampe78

SASH SCF said:


> If I may speak for Rotterdam. Don't underestimate the influence of Rotterdam for The Netherlands and a big part of Europe.
> Rotterdam is the *most important Port of Europe* and number 3 in the world!


Goede Morgen Sash,

I do not underestimate nor Rotterdam nor The Netherlands, I do know Rotterdam, Venlo, Ridderkerk, Amsterdam, Warmenhuizen, Helmond,....and many of the companies settled both in Rotterdam & The Netherlands.

What I meant is that there are many cities ( like Madrid or Berlin or Milan ) which do not have such a skyline as Rotterdam & Warszaw.
I just wanted to point I was not agree with the definition Miuw posted concerning that the economical influence or importance of a city is reflected on its CBD.

And I used these examples as I could have compared Toronto with London ( no offense to canadians ) or Melbourne with Frankfurt ( please aussies do not offend), but I used as examples Madrid & Milan.

I also want to add that Rotterdam is not just the port but if not the most important one of the most important logistic hub of Europe.

Groeten


----------



## SASH

MiuW said:


> not second in the world?


No, it is number 3 by Cargo Tonnage.

1. Singapore
2. Shanghai
3. Rotterdam 

Shanghai is cheating.They are calculating the tonnages of other Ports in the Area as well.


----------



## SASH

juampe78 said:


> What I meant is that there are many cities ( like Madrid or Berlin or Milan ) which do not have such a skyline as Rotterdam & Warszaw.
> *I just wanted to point I was not agree with the definition Miuw posted concerning that the economical influence or importance of a city is reflected on its CBD.*


That is correct! 
By the way. Most Highrise Buildings in RTM are Residential Buildings.
:cheers:


----------



## MiuW

> Shanghai is cheating.


i didn't know  let's turn to topic. den haag pics are superb btw


----------



## MiuW

*Istanbul*








Smog of Istanbul von Storkholm Photography auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

I really love those Flame Towers in Baku! :cheers:


----------



## MiuW

*Moscow*








http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5601/119458121.2/0_7f596_71f1aa21_orig


----------



## SASH

^^
:rock:



el mero mero said:


> Rijnhaven on Flickr


----------



## MiuW

*London*
*







*
_http://www.flickr.com/photos/geekmee...n/photostream/_


----------



## SO143

Lad 2011 said:


> Leeds skyline from various angles
> 
> From the South East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the East
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the south at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the South at day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the West


kool


----------



## SASH




----------



## citysight

great picture Sach ! a view from the harbour is allways interresting !
especially when big ships pass by !
wasn't it too cold upthere at the waterside?


----------



## Los Earth

SO143 said:


> that's Croydon, London


Thanks, it actually looks really good


----------



## delfin_pl

Warsaw

by borat 1979


----------



## Fab87

The harbour gives Rotterdam a fantastic flair, irrespective of the skyline itself!
and i love warsaw too :cheers:


----------



## SO143

by hella good


----------



## VitMos

It is the best kind to Paris :cheers:


SO143 said:


> _
> Saint-Augustin Church Dome and La Defense financial district in the backgrond from Le Printemps Department store rooftop. by loic80l, on Flickr
> _


_

And it is the best kind to Moscow, I think








http://cat-morphine.livejournal.com/_


----------



## mlody89

warsaw fot. bubualiabudin








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mmikowska/6811641607/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mmikowska/6811642093/


----------



## Sponsor

^^This clearly shows how great location of the new 192 m tower is. Right in the middle of central cluster. 

A new structure (160 m) will soon rise in the gap between PKiN and the rest of the cluster and another (probably 180 m) nearby lonely WTT tower to the right.


----------



## SO143

^ great aerial shots from warsaw :cheers:










_
L1001190.jpg by jhapeman, on Flickr


L1001191.jpg by jhapeman, on Flickr


L1001192.jpg by jhapeman, on Flickr_


----------



## Igor L.

citysight said:


> nice pictures of Donetsk..lots of modern , old and classic buildings !
> is it a big city or not?
> the city i live in is Rotterdanm (600.000) , it's the most modern city in the netherlands.
> there are alot of new plans for skyscrapers..like for instance the zalmhaventower(189m)
> what kind of plans are there for the future for Donetsk?


Donetsk is a fairly large industrial city (977.000). In Donetsk relatively few new modern buildings but in the city has the best football stadium in Europe (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83426902&postcount=125). Dnipropetrovsk - the another major industrial city in Ukraine. In this city a lot of new modern buildings. Welcome to Dnipropetrovsk: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459946 kay:
Kyiv is the largest and most modern city in Ukraine. Welcome to my city: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1252299 :cheers2:


----------



## ForzaForza

Thank you guys for finding all those modern European skylines :cheers: I, however, like the old school European skylines just as much  



> http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrellg/6584006225/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/thebustocrookes/6201789541/_
> _
> South Kensington by nicnac1000, on Flickr_
> 
> Stockholm by tilmannf, on Flickr
> 
> Stockholm - Skyline at dusk by Hannes R, on Flickr
> 
> Dresden Skyline von Moritz Mehrlein auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6533583001/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt by Aviller71, on Flickr


Frankfurt by Aviller71, on Flickr


Panorama vom Kaiserdom: Frankfurt (Main) "Mainhattan" by Pete Shacky, on Flickr


Frankfurt am Main vom Dom gesehen by Pete Shacky, on Flickr


Blick vom Frankfurter Kaiserdom by Pete Shacky, on Flickr


----------



## Countach

^^

There are some skylines which are very close (London, Paris), others are coming (Moscow, Rotterdam, Warsaw, Milan), but Frankfurt is still the best. My opinion. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Frankfurt's skyline is indeed one of the best skylines in Europe


----------



## citysight

wow, it;s a very nice stadion...is it build for the footballchampionchips that will take place in Poland and Ukraine?
and the pictures of Donesk are really beautifull..you must have a good camera for sure !
Rotterdam has also got some footballstadiums ,the biggest is the feyenoordstdium called de kuip!
rotterdam is also the biggest port of europe and lots of companies are seatted here!
the total aglomeration has git 1,2 mljn inhabitans larger than amsterdam !
you can also see immages at(www. skyscrapercity holland hoogbouwforums.com)


----------



## RokasLT

*VILNIUS*


----------



## Skrapebook

Stunning Stockholm, Dresden and Frankfurt!


----------



## RokasLT

*KAUNAS*


----------



## SO143

RokasLT said:


> *KAUNAS*


 that's not a bloody skyline :bash: :no: :cripes:


----------



## yubnub

picture of London from the top of the Monument

London by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

^ great shot, when was that pic taken? 

another new tower is rising so quickly in the city  









by the shard baby


----------



## Wielki Gmach

I love Warsaw skyline.


----------



## Fab87

*MILANO*

Milano:
*From the Alps
*

MILANO SKYLINE di .Luca - Italy, su Flickr

*Porta Nuova Garibaldi*


Cimitero Monumentale 20 di Boogie Milano, su Flickr

Portello Area 

By Y93


















Porta Nuova again
by Dox74









Historical skyline

_fm_ di sk0o, su Flickr


----------



## SO143

Fab87 said:


> Porta Nuova again
> by Dox74


looks like a modern version of commerzbank tower in frankfurt


----------



## citysight

great shots from Rotterdam by Poshumanproject !
especially the 2nd one.
great developments will happen in the coming years in this part of the city:cheers:
de rotterdam(3x150m) is rising fast now...


jb_nl said:


> Fresh from monday!:
> 
> 
> 
> for more check:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341455&page=21


----------



## domtoren

*Wintery Utrecht*


----------



## yubnub

SO143 said:


> ^ great shot, when was that pic taken?


May 2011. Im looking forward to the new towers being complete so I can back and take a few more!


----------



## ForzaForza

SO143 said:


> that's not a bloody skyline :bash: :no: :cripes:


So you dont think the first photo is a skylinephoto? :bash: It is a skylinephoto, you should know that by now hno:


----------



## SO143

ForzaForza said:


> So you dont think the first photo is a skylinephoto? :bash: It is a skylinephoto, you should know that by now hno:


stop spamming this threads with pictures which show only a house that has 2 or 3 chimneys on top, and you claim it a skyline? wtf dude! :bash:


----------



## ForzaForza

SO143 said:


> stop spamming this threads with pictures which show only a house that has 2 or 3 chimneys on top, and you claim it a skyline? wtf dude! :bash:


Spamming? I am a qualified architect with 11 years of professional practice and know how to spot a skyline.
Please stop telling everyone your opinions about skylines, if you cant tell the difference between a skyline and a non-skylinephoto. A skyline is *not only highirises and skyscrapers*, you should know that.

Please respect others viewpoints and opinions in this trhead :cheers:


----------



## SO143

ForzaForza said:


> Spamming? I am a qualified architect with 11 years of professional practice and know how to spot a skyline.
> Please stop telling everyone your opinions about skylines, if you cant tell the difference between a skyline and a non-skylinephoto. A skyline is *not only highirises and skyscrapers*, you should know that.
> 
> Please respect others viewpoints and opinions in this trhead :cheers:


we don't want to see pictures of a bunch of houses that have chimneys on top which would be claimed as skylines. you seriously crack me up bruv, i would be embarrassed to say oh that is a skyline because it is a house with a spire? i know european cities have weak skylines compared to other cities across the world but the one you posted is...? 



RokasLT said:


> *KAUNAS*


please!


----------



## MiuW

:no:


----------



## ForzaForza

SO143 said:


> we don't want to see pictures of a bunch of houses that have chimneys on top which would be claimed as skylines. you seriously crack me up bruv, i would be embarrassed to say oh that is a skyline because it is a house with a spire? i know european cities have weak skylines compared to other cities across the world but the one you posted is...?
> 
> please!





ForzaForza said:


> So you dont think the first photo is a skylinephoto? :bash: It is a skylinephoto, you should know that by now hno:


...I said "the first photo"...not the second, which is not a skylinephoto. Please stop your hate toward others who don't share your opinions :cheers:

Please respect others viewpoints and opinions in this thread


----------



## SO143

MiuW said:


> :no:


what do you think of that mate? is it a skyline or not? :| would you call it a european skyline and would you be proud of it? :nono: :cripes:


----------



## SO143

ForzaForza said:


> ...I said "the first photo"...not the second, *which is not a skylinephoto*. Please stop your hate toward others who don't share your opinions :cheers:
> 
> Please respect others viewpoints and opinions in this thread


if you knew it is not a skyline photo, why did you post it here? that's why i said don't spam this thread with irrelevant pictures. :bash:

please respect other contributors and cities as well.


----------



## ForzaForza

SO143 said:


> if you knew it is not a skyline photo, why did you post it here? that's why i said don't spam this thread with irrelevant pictures. :bash:
> 
> please respect other contributors and cities as well.


You need to wake up, my friend. I did not post that photo! Please pay more attention next time 

Please respect others viewpoints and opinions in this thread :cheers:


----------



## SO143

:sleepy:

*Warsaw*

_
Warsaw - panorama by ml4300, on Flickr


Warsaw lullaby by guiarca, on Flickr_


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## SO143

^ amazing :bow: 


*Salford*

_
Salford Skyline by Irwellian, on Flickr_


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*Zwolle*


Holtenbroek by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


*Liverpool* (with Birkenhead in front)


364: A Tale Of Two Cities by Red All Over, on Flickr


----------



## EuroMaster

Rotterdam Zuid









by Jacqueline ter Haar


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Fab87 said:


> Milano:
> *From the Alps
> *
> 
> MILANO SKYLINE di .Luca - Italy, su Flickr


:eek2:

Other ones



BASU said:


>





globularkey said:


>


----------



## vfG

Lyon / Lion / Lione









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4090560534/sizes/o/in/photostream/

Skyline








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6165656367/sizes/l/in/photostream/

The future intercontinental hotel








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6353249979/sizes/l/in/photostream/


University of Lyon 3








http://www.flickr.com/photos/khlarra/5223268953/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Fourvière








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mortenjohs/433877056/sizes/z/in/photostream/

La Part Dieu and the Alps








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheznath/5820070299/sizes/l/in/photostream/

La Duchère in the 9th (arrondissement)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lahorsde/2368841868/sizes/z/in/photostream/

Bonus !

Villeurbanne - City Hall








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3059718538/sizes/z/in/photostream/

Villeurbanne - Gratte ciel








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4975674145/sizes/z/in/photostream/

Villeurbanne - Density








http://www.flickr.com/photos/billigwein/266785980/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## alexandru.mircea

SO143 said:


> *Birmingham *
> 
> 
> Birmingham skyline 1 by stevejh07, on Flickr


What exactly is that building looking like a stadium? Like Allianz Arena in fact.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

It's a shopping mall

http://style.selfridges.com/store/birmingham/


----------



## citysight

thank you Sach ! nice shots from Martin...especially photo 1 with de calypso and de karel doorman on it


----------



## RokasLT

SO143 said:


> that's not a bloody skyline :bash: :no: :cripes:


:doh: Kaunas has *historic skyline*, it's not modern with skyscrapers and high-rise buildings, but it is skyline like Dresden ect. has. It has medieval, renesans ect. tall buildings build by that time and creating cluster from past until present :cheers:


----------



## RokasLT

SO143 said:


> that's not a bloody skyline :bash: :no: :cripes:


:doh: Kaunas has *historic skyline*, it's not modern with skyscrapers and high-rise buildings, but it is skyline like Dresden ect. has. It has medieval, renesans ect. tall buildings build by that time and creating cluster from past until present :cheers:


----------



## hseugut

First league : Paris, Frankfurt, Moscow
Second league : Rotterdam, Den Haag, Warsaw
Third league : Madrid, London


----------



## SO143

RokasLT said:


> :doh: Kaunas has *historic skyline*, it's not modern with skyscrapers and high-rise buildings, but it is skyline like Dresden ect. has. It has medieval, renesans ect. tall buildings build by that time and creating cluster from past until present :cheers:


if they are pics of historical skylines, please post them in this *Historical Skylines Thread*, thanks.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Perhaps this thread should be renamed *'Modern European Skylines' *and the other tread renamed *'Historical European Skylines'*? That would end all these endless discussions. Am I right  keep the pics coming, amigos


----------



## Harisson

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*









by berezhnoi


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ Perhaps this thread should be renamed *'Modern European Skylines' *and the other tread renamed *'Historical European Skylines'*? That would end all these endless discussions. Am I right  keep the pics coming, amigos



:applause:


----------



## MiuW

SO143 said:


> *Istanbul *


 great!
*Moscow*








by Cat Morphine


----------



## TimeAndTide

Paris


























_image hosted on flickr_


----------



## SASH

^^
The density of Paris is the best of all European Skylines.

Rotterdam today.
Voor de mensen die niet het RTM café bezoeken, plaats ik ze hier ook maar even.

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8


----------



## Victhor

2 Benidorm pics by robslater93 in flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6836531203/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6836539289/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## rychlik

hseugut said:


> First league : Paris, Frankfurt, Moscow
> Second league : Rotterdam, Den Haag, Warsaw
> Third league : Madrid, London


Paris has a lot of boxes. But the cluster's huge.


----------



## rychlik

Warsaw
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mmikowska/6811641607/] Warsaw by Gosia Mikowska, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mmikowska/6811642093/] Warsaw by Gosia Mikowska, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht, Netherlands*


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ photos source?



@ rychlik, please use BB code when posting flickr photos. see photos rules stickies for instructions! Thanks!


----------



## Marco Polo

Warsaw looks supreme!!!


----------



## VitMos

*Ekaterinburg, Russia*
by Umformer


----------



## VitMos

*Samara, Russia*








http://www.samara-photo.ru/photo/id.148479.html








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/osman-2...383950/?page=2 
















http://have-it-made.livejournal.com/21253.html


----------



## VitMos

*Perm, Russia*








http://ilipin.livejournal.com/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/пермь/users/planettechnology/view/408248
by shados








by KAZAN RESIDENT


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*Eindhoven, the Netherlands*

_my city_









http://www.liberaal-eindhoven.nl/?p=926









http://www.ed.nl/regio/eindhovenstad/9911646/Toerisme-en-recreatie-zorgen-voor-veel-inkomsten.ece


Brothers by Marianne Splint, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Thanx Skrapebook. :cheers:


----------



## MiuW

SO143 said:


> moscow skyline has the upper hand when it comes to the height and phenomenal architecture. but the skyline looks incomplete and it still needs many more highrises around the main cluster. if they keep building the only supertalls the cluster will end up looking like the one in madrid.


moscow needs a little better illumination and more skyscrapers around the main cluster


----------



## SO143

MiuW said:


> moscow needs a little better illumination and more highrises around the main cluster


fixed


----------



## Umformer

Ekaterinburg, Russia 10.02.2012


----------



## VitMos

*Kazan, Russia*
by Askario








by RENALD








by aidar89


----------



## RKC

Los Earth said:


> and madrid is?? :?


I think he means that it looks strange that Madrid has four single towers with the same height standing on their own. However nice those buildings are they don't look natural or organic, they seem to be just put there.


----------



## citysight

nice pictures of rotterdam Sash, i like the reflection of the sun on these buildings:cheers:


----------



## SO143

_
A40(M) by n.a., on Flickr_


----------



## SO143

_
10 Holloway Circus by Jamie Barras, on Flickr_


----------



## Los Earth

RKC said:


> I think he means that it looks strange that Madrid has four single towers with the same height standing on their own. However nice those buildings are they don't look natural or organic, they seem to be just put there.


They are too far apart. Their heights don't really matter at all for me


----------



## VIKATOR

The skylines of Europe may not have a lot of tall buildings as the cities of Asia, 
but their skylines have harmony, elegance, very cool design, 
and especially are highly integrated with its historic surroundings, which makes her incredibly beautiful skylines.
Greetings from Guatemala City in America. 

:cheers:nice picture, What city is it?



Los Earth said:


> rather old photo ^^
> but no other skyline in Europe can beat its height and massiveness of !WOW!


----------



## Пятница

VIKATOR said:


> :cheers:nice picture, What city is it?


Moscow, Russia
MOSCOW | International Business Center


----------



## kathie robert

tejas for sale

pics

www.tejas-fighter-jet.blogspot.com


----------



## Пятница

kill this spamer!
(and this post too).


----------



## Los Earth

Пятница;88438774 said:


> kill this spamer!
> (and this post too).


You do know they were banned before you brought it out.
PS I m sure that link is a virus :storm:


----------



## MiuW

i opened the site. i could not find virus but i've found such a comment ''Jelous porkistani (pakistani) created this blog.. Bloody islamic terrorists..''
:lol:


----------



## MiuW

*Moscow*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/lahtionov/


----------



## VitMos

*Ekaterinburg, Russia*
by Umformer


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam Wilhelmina Pier



Marin said:


> 10.02:
> 
> 01.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02.


----------



## Fab87

*MILAN*'s skyline as appeared in this questionable video clip (min 3:40)


----------



## MiuW

even if rotterdam and milan are not very high they have great architecture!

*Moscow-concrete jungle (a bit commie )*
































http://brock-msc.livejournal.com/22586.html#cutid1


----------



## Igor L.

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine *



Igor L. said:


> http://vk.com/album-23282997_144372771


----------



## VitMos

New project in Moscow
Crocus city








http://crocusgroup.ru/objects/mfk/
It will strongly affect on skyline. Building will begin this year


----------



## MiuW

^^ where is the location of this cluster?


----------



## VitMos

MiuW said:


> ^^ where is the location of this cluster?


http://maps.yandex.ru/?ll=37.384350,55.826550&spn=0.054932,0.019398&z=15&l=sat,skl
by windstride








by andreyk


----------



## MiuW

:sad2: whoa! too far from moscow-city


----------



## SO143

_
Avantzando por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr_


----------



## MiuW

*Istanbul*


gnaysky said:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## SO143

_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marc-gregor/6853161711/sizes/o/in/photostream/_


----------



## MiuW

*Paris*








by Pa_Le

*Frankfurt*








Frankfurt Skyline by ein_schaaf, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

almost finished!  









credit to 4.bp.blogspot


----------



## MiuW

i can imagine how it will appear


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul: Bomonti and Sisli clusters

 
_SAL4771 by Salvator Barki, on Flickr


----------



## nookie

MiuW said:


> *Moscow*


:eek2:


----------



## MiuW

Erhan said:


> Istanbul: Bomonti and Sisli clusters
> 
> 
> _SAL4771 by Salvator Barki, on Flickr


 ^^ :cheers:. btw isn't bomonti in sisli, already?


----------



## MiuW

nookie said:


> :eek2:


moscow is a little :smug:


----------



## Los Earth

MiuW said:


> i opened the site. i could not find virus but i've found such a comment ''Jelous porkistani (pakistani) created this blog.. Bloody islamic terrorists..''
> :lol:


What kind of person would click on a link that didn't make sense? :nuts:


----------



## Erhan

MiuW said:


> ^^ :cheers:. btw isn't bomonti in sisli, already?


It's in the Sisli Municipality, and so are Levent and Maslak. Next time you have a question in a photo thread you can pm it instead.


----------



## MiuW

Los Earth said:


> What kind of person would click on a link that didn't make sense? :nuts:


 it is just a harmless blog. how can virus infect from there?


----------



## Пятница

MiuW said:


> :bow: i have doubts about paris is the city of lights


may be ure right!
i never had been in Parishno:


----------



## SO143

this thread needs some fresh pics of frankfurt as well ... 

_








by Zeki Öztürk, on Flickr[/IMG]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6865039969/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidsphotoblog777/6879718999/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6857339363/sizes/l/in/photostream/_


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

SO143 said:


> is this a skyline in your european dictionary?


This is actually an unusual point of view. Is it from the Isle of Dogs looking West to Canada Water?


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam








by topaas









by marin


Luchtfoto van de New Orleans, Roterdam by hanselpedia, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## SO143

the first one of roterdam looks terrific ...


----------



## SASH

Photo by Topaas
Rotterdam 'Wilhelmina Pier' Cluster as seen from Alblasserdam (20 kilometers)




Topaas said:


> 11-02:
> 
> Vanaf de Brug over de Noord (Alblasserdam)


----------



## cardiac86

The picture of Frankfurt with the red moon is scary.


----------



## Joya

Пятница;88593047 said:


> *Moscow*


Great video besides the bad song.


----------



## MiuW

Joya said:


> Great video besides the *bad song*.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milan now and then* 
(4 years ago and today in Porta Nuova area)



Gusme said:


> ottiche, macchine, pellicole (qui memoria), punto di ripresa...


----------



## MiuW

GENIUS LOCI said:


> *Milan now and then*
> (4 years ago and today in Porta Nuova area)


 i can't imagine four years later


----------



## Fab87

^^ how many cities in europe experienced such a progress? Amazing to think what Milan managed to build in 4 years despite having started almost from scratch (with the exceptions of towers Pirelli, Galfa and Breda, classy landmarks from the 50s).


----------



## SASH

^^

What about this?

Rotterdam Wilhelmina Pier/Kop van Zuid *1996*


DubbelJ said:


> Aardige foto van *1996*.


Rotterdam Wilhelmina Pier/Kop van Zuid *2008*


ZeTaCy said:


>


Rotterdam Wilhelmina Pier/Kop van Zuid *2010*


SASH SCF said:


> Kwam deze op Flickr tegen.
> 
> - sunrise Rotterdam 2010 - by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr
> 
> 
> - skyline Rotterdam juli 2010 - by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr


Rotterdam Wilhelmina Pier *2016*


Puur said:


>


Rotterdam Wijnhaveneiland *1998*









Rotterdam Wijnhaveneiland *2008*


Jan said:


> Het was er weer een mooie dag voor.


----------



## Fab87

Not exactly the same thing, imho. Rotterdam skyline was already decent in 2008...Milan's one was not 

Even though the progress in Rotterdam over the last 20 years is amazing.


----------



## Ecological

I know it doesn't stand up to others but I like this vantage point of Birmingham and it's canals.










From Dudley.


----------



## SO143

GENIUS LOCI said:


> This is actually an unusual point of view. Is it from the Isle of Dogs looking West to Canada Water?


yes sir, i think the picture was taken from the docklands ...


----------



## SO143

_
City of London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


City of London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr_


----------



## SO143

*Liverpool*

_
Liverpool Skyline Dusk by Lee Carus, on Flickr


Liverpool-Panorama by scon4061, on Flickr_


----------



## Fabian2412

The Hague



Nout said:


> Nog eentje van afgelopen weekend:


----------



## MiuW

*Istanbul*








sezix


----------



## aarhusforever

So many great skylines  Thanks to all you guys for finding and sharing these photos


----------



## SASH

The Photo which originaly has been posted by 'De Snor' and that is posted by 'MiuW' in Post # 3220, is one of the best Photos of Rotterdam I've ever seen. 
I saw this picture a few years ago for the first time. The Photo was taken about 6 years ago. 
It is still on my list to make a Photo from exactly the same spot.


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

weird skyline time by chocolatechipmint, on Flickr


White Bridge by davidkosmos, on Flickr


184 by travellingman3, on Flickr


155 by travellingman3, on Flickr


----------



## EuroMaster

Vilnius does make me think about Essen because of this tower.


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

HaHa 
My thought exactly! kay:


----------



## SASH

Again some Photos of Rotterdam made by Hans Elbers. 
He makes Photos with a Kite.
Photos are from his website:www.fotovlieger.nl

1

boymans_1265 by sashscf, on Flickr

2

boymans_1053 by sashscf, on Flickr

3

nai_g1533 by sashscf, on Flickr

4

e4bb87f2c6c39a2482d7a718d4dca0c5.media.1200x729 by sashscf, on Flickr

5

oudehaven_kubuswoningen_b_6977 by sashscf, on Flickr

6

euromast_4348 by sashscf, on Flickr

7

20100912_172753 by sashscf, on Flickr

8

20100912_172557 by sashscf, on Flickr

9

20100602_131232 by sashscf, on Flickr

10

20100602_130831 by sashscf, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Frankfurt Skyline von GU-JO auf Flickr


----------



## Skyline.Fan

godlike shot! thx Dr.


----------



## MiuW

SASH SCF said:


> The Photo which originaly has been posted by 'De Snor' and that is posted by 'MiuW' in Post # 3220, is one of the best Photos of Rotterdam I've ever seen.
> I saw this picture a few years ago for the first time. The Photo was taken about 6 years ago.
> It is still on my list to make a Photo from exactly the same spot.


I don't like praising myself but I have to say that I have a good eye pleasure :bowtie:


----------



## domtoren

*Icy Netherlands*

Amsterdam in the far distance:










Almere:




























Lelystad:


----------



## SASH

^^
Sorry Domtoren but only the first Photo is to be mentioned as a Skyline. You can clearly see the contours of the buildings of Amsterdam, but the others suck! Although photo 3 is nice.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

I don’t really see a skyline.


----------



## citysight

^^I totaly agree


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## Fab87

*MILANO*

Porta Nuova area, old render by Skymino


Milano Pano PortaNuova di skymino, su Flickr

city life (rendering by skymino)

Milano 2015 di skymino, su Flickr

unconventional skyline pics:


RAI, Di tutto di Più di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


Milan Skyline di Enrico G. Agostoni, su Flickr


----------



## Galro

^^ Nice ones of Milan. Love your old cathedral.


----------



## tikiturf

*Paris - La Défense :*


La Défense par Co1nCo1n, sur Flickr


----------



## SASH

My neighboring city 'The Hague'



Momo1435 said:


>


----------



## SASH

A new Residential Building 'De Karel Doorman' in Rotterdam, will soon be completed

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=733572

Future residents have taken a number of photos.



IngridG said:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]





IngridG said:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]





Ossip said:


> Ik hoop binnenkort een recente foto te kunnen maken. Dit was het uitzicht eind november vanaf de bovenste etage.


----------



## SASH

One more beautiful shot of The Hague 



Nout said:


>


----------



## Turbosnail

The Hague looks great - here is a recent London shot featuring 20 Fenchurch Street construction -

City skyline from Tower Hill by mattomatto, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

Really happy to see Hague and Milan getting such a great skyscraper boost!
Congratulations! kay:


----------



## AW-d

*Warsaw, Poland*




















more: http://www.arunasworld.com/skyscrapers-in-warsaw/


----------



## Izus67

Cat Morphine


----------



## jb_nl

Rotterdam:



astute said:


>


full size:

http://i.imgur.com/leev7.jpg


----------



## CityRunners

In my opinion, this is my list:

1. London
2. Paris
3. Moscow
4. Frankfurt
5. Madrid

But in the future, the possible list could be:

1. London
2. Moscow
3. Madrid
4. Paris
5. Warsaw / Frankfurt


----------



## Skrapebook

Frankfurt is easily the best looking by far...
Works in any angle and looks rich, tall and stunning unlike 
so many of the others which still have a long way to go.


----------



## MiuW

*Moscow*







http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/matj783/


----------



## SASH

CityRunners said:


> In my opinion, this is my list:
> 
> 1. London
> 2. Paris
> 3. Moscow
> 4. Frankfurt
> 5. Madrid
> 
> But in the future, the possible list could be:
> 
> 1. London
> 2. Moscow
> 3. Madrid
> 4. Paris
> 5. Warsaw / Frankfurt


Good list, but were are the Photos? hno:


----------



## MiuW

+1 

this place is a photo thread. share your opinions in the discussion thread, please  btw, you remind me of someone, cityrunners :sly:


----------



## absalon

a very modest skyline ... but charming!

*Barcelona, the capital of Catalonia*




























www.barcelonaskyline.com


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*

Warsaw skyline by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Centrum - Warschau (Warszawa) - 2011 -IMG_0383 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline by chrisuebe, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline by Liwnik, on Flickr


----------



## Galro

absalon said:


> a very modest skyline ... but charming!


The best thing with Barcelona from above/"skyline" is the amazing density when viewed from the first angle imho. It looks very impressive even if you haven't got a tall cluster.


----------



## CityRunners

MiuW said:


> +1
> 
> this place is a photo thread. share your opinions in the discussion thread, please  btw, you remind me of someone, cityrunners :sly:


I´m sorry for the off-topic... 

so I don´t know, when I registered I tried to insert my nick as city runner but it was already in use by someone, may be this is the reason m))


----------



## Пятница

*Moscow*

























































































http://cat-morphine.livejournal.com/33800.html


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Skyline Frankfurt von kitchen machine guy auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

FRA and FFM:



Jobaneu said:


> by ddp http://bc01.rp-online.de/polopoly_f....jpg_gen/derivatives/rpo32_457/4222653242.jpg


----------



## Los Earth

CityRunners said:


> In my opinion, this is my list:
> 
> 1. London
> 2. Paris
> 3. Moscow
> 4. Frankfurt
> 5. Madrid
> 
> But in the future, the possible list could be:
> 
> 1. London
> 2. Moscow
> 3. Madrid
> 4. Paris
> 5. Warsaw / Frankfurt


It's nice to see an opinion from someone with fresh eyes. Nice job!


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


View from the Tearoom roof / Van Nelle / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


Zooming into the heart of Rotterdam / Van Nelle Factory by zzapback, on Flickr


Twin Towers / View from Van Nelle / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


True Blue [Baby, I love you] Rotterdam - Erasmusbrug - Euromast [eXplored FWIW] by zzapback, on Flickr


85mm / Wilhelminapier / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


Light pollution? - Rijnhaven - Kop van Zuid - Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## croomm

Moscow


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
































http://vk.com/album29658578_118087246


----------



## VitMos

*Ekaterinburg, Russia*
by Umformer


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Stunnig pictures of Rotterdam SASH SCF!! I didn’t see those before.


----------



## Fab87

Great pictures of Rotterdam. Being surrounded by 2-3 story buildings and green areas makes the cluster look more visible and impressive.


----------



## citysight

great pictures Sash, especially the black and white pic !
in a few years the first tower will make the difference


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos! Love the ones from Moscow!


----------



## jeromeee

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcdead/2814731358/


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Brussels, BE*
rare angle

* CBD*









http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/3541/bruxelles002bis.jpg









http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/9687/bruxelles080bis.jpg

*EU parliament and Hilton Hotel*









http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/8782/bruxelles058bis.jpg


----------



## Umformer

Ekaterinburg, Russia 22.02.2012


----------



## SO143

1st financial district of london, the city skyline at present 

_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/geekmeek/6791785885/sizes/l/in/photostream/_

_
City of London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr_


london city skyline alone in 2014









by Lumberjack_London





2nd financial district of london, canary wharf skyline at present


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kreason/6113419220/ by Kevin Reason









http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=fu...w=1024&h=343&ei=0pxGT5yPPKGg0QXLn6WdDg&zoom=1



and a few weeks ago the cw group announced to double the size of canary wharf before 2018 ..


----------



## Los Earth

^^ Vitmos why are you posting outdated photos of Moscow? Those are more than a year old, maybe even two.


----------



## Los Earth

SO143 said:


> 1st financial district of london, the city skyline
> 
> 
> 
> and a few weeks ago the cw group announced to double the size of canary wharf before 2018 ..


This is really great news, but why are all the towers boxes?
Looks somehow old'ish and London is known for building fresh, new, up to date skyscrapers. hno:

None the less it will still probably beat Paris, Moscow and Frankfurt taking it's spot as number one


----------



## delfin_pl

Warsaw



mlody89 said:


> http://to022.fotolog.pl/


by Aleksander


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam Weena (Central District)



Ossip said:


> Vanavond vanaf het Schieblock


----------



## christos-greece

*Vienna, Austria*

ps_2009_02 by timstani, on Flickr


DC Towers Vienna, Austria by Rockenbauer K., on Flickr


Skyline von Wien, skyline of Vienna by fritz polesny, on Flickr


Vienna skyline by photo hayes, on Flickr


Burning Skyline by maxst001, on Flickr


----------



## RKC

Los Earth said:


> This is really great news, but why are all the towers boxes?
> Looks somehow old'ish and London is known for building fresh, new, up to date skyscrapers. hno:
> 
> None the less it will still probably beat Paris, Moscow and Frankfurt taking it's spot as number one


Canary Wharf: boxy towers,

The City: design towers

I think the concept is pretty clear. Anyway if all the towers looked strange and "interesting" like The Gherkin or the Walkie Talkie then that would be boring, or not boring but silly, like each building trying to be more striking than the other, end up being a mess.


----------



## SASH

RKC said:


> I think the concept is pretty clear. Anyway if all the towers looked strange and "interesting" like The Gherkin or the Walkie Talkie then that would be boring, or not boring but silly, like each building trying to be more striking than the other, end up being a mess.


Agree on this.
Personally I find The Canary Wharf one of or perhaps the best (Skyline) Clusters in Europe.


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
by Imax33


----------



## SO143

Los Earth said:


> This is really great news, but why are all the towers boxes?
> Looks somehow old'ish and London is known for building fresh, new, up to date skyscrapers. hno:
> 
> None the less it will still probably beat Paris, Moscow and Frankfurt taking it's spot as number one


canary wharf was originally plan to become a north american (canadian afaik) style skyline which is mostly made up of boxy towers. most towers there were also built by the canadian contractors, on top of that the names of towers are also like one canada square, 8 canada square, 25 canada square, 33 canada square, 25 bank street, pan peninsula towers, ontario tower, canada water etc etc. in fact the designs of cw cluster will never become like the city which contains very phenomenal designs and structures. cw will be just like cw and perhaps it can be regarded as a mini american skyline in europe. 

future!


----------



## Пятница

VitMos said:


> *Moscow*
> by Imax33


future Moscow's banner!
but need little bit bigger.


----------



## Fab87

Primrose hill is a great place


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht, Netherlands*


----------



## Fab87

*MILANO*

Milan, february 26th 2012

pictures by Obliot





[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/obliot/6932498851/]
Milano Skyline - Domenica 26 febbraio 2012 di Obliot, su Flickr



picture by Gruber:

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/usaflorida20121193.jpg/]

(from Linate)

picture by Dox74


----------



## singoone

sentovalencia said:


>


Wow. Madrid would have the best European skyline, if this was build.


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht, Netherlands*


----------



## SASH

singoone said:


> Wow. Madrid would have the best European skyline, if this was build.


Countries such as Spain and Greece causing the rest of the EU lots of problems. Where does Spain get the Money from to build this. :lol:


----------



## SO143

i dont know about other european cities but the money being spent on skyscrapers constructions in london is actually from the middle east, uae, dubai and other oil rich countries


----------



## MiuW

^^ i've heard the contractor of the bishopsgate tower is kuwaiti.


----------



## SO143

the shard costs like $2.3 billion or something and it is also being funded by qatar


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Well, its a small world  Thanks to all you guys for all those great photos of European skylines :cheers:


----------



## MiuW

now i understood the reason of russia will destroy qatar (rogozin says) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Countach

Fab87 said:


> Milan, february 26th 2012


:eek2:


----------



## Godius

The shard is kind of ruining London's nice skyline.


----------



## SO143

Godius said:


> The shard is kind of ruining London's nice skyline.


another cluster will be created in southwark where the shard is being built and when the cluster is competed there will be 

*The Shard* (310m)
*Spire 1* (250m)
*Spire 2 * (200m) 
*Beetham Tower* (160m)
*Spire 3* (150m)
*Guy's Hospital* (143m) (renovated with nicer cladding) 
*The Quill* (110m)
*The Place* (90m)
*Herzog Extension Tate Modern* (80m)
*NEO Bankside* (80m)


another new cluster will also be built in vauxhall (where the 185m st george tower is being built)


----------



## MakaWella

MiuW said:


> *Istanbul*
> http://www.havadanemlakvideo.com/avrupa-yakasi/4772-ozdilek-plaza-levent-te-son-durum.html


Istanbul has a LOT of highrises but not in one cluster..  otherwise it would be an amazing skyline..


----------



## dj4life

Delete


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

My own shots from february


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


----------



## mlody89

warsaw







by artur_js































by cyrkiel


----------



## MiuW

Jakob said:


> *ISTANBUL*
> 
> My own shots from february


 you are our pride!! :applause:


----------



## MiuW

MakaWella said:


> Istanbul has a LOT of highrises but not in one cluster..  otherwise it would be an amazing skyline..


really, what is wrong with all forumers? it is enough to beat paris and frankfurt! it has multiple clusters and it's dense.. then, it has more under constructions and projects!! what is the obstacle??


----------



## Пятница

*Moscow*

Kremlin Wall and the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and skyscrapers of Moscow von alexknip auf Flickr


----------



## citysight

great photo's of rotterdam Sash !
nice contrast on picture 2... old and new:cheers:


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
by Mingitau


----------



## Пятница

Good!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt  :


Frankfurt Skyline von Bony Nguyen auf Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Frankfurt  :
> 
> 
> Frankfurt Skyline von Bony Nguyen auf Flickr


Nice one! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dj4life

Here is Stockholm:


South side at night time by avbild, on Flickr









Source


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam 2010


20100621_205423 by hanselpedia, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

Paname : 








_by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr_









_by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr_









_by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr_


----------



## AW-d

*Warsaw*










http://www.arunasworld.com/skyscrapers-in-warsaw/


----------



## MiuW

*Istanbul*










for video: http://www.havadanemlakvideo.com/avr...s-merkezi.html


----------



## EuroMaster

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Frankfurt  :
> 
> 
> Frankfurt Skyline von Bony Nguyen auf Flickr


Really cool, this planet of Frankfurt!
How is this kind of photomerging called by the way?


----------



## VitMos

*Belgorod, Russia*
by Sergio_Bel


----------



## SASH

A misty Rotterdam as seen from the 'Delftse Poort'.



Ossip said:


> De te benutten leegte:





Ossip said:


> Nou vooruit, nog één met mist dan maar





Ossip said:


> Vind deze eigenlijk iets te veel lensvertekening hebben (Calypso lijkt wel klein), maar wil jullie dit uitzicht toch niet onthouden


----------



## MiuW

*Moscow*









http://georgesultanov.livejournal.com/41966.html#cutid1


----------



## citysight

great nightshots Sash of part of the city made by Ossip !
it's allways nice to see the view from top of the delftse poort:cheers:
nowadays the view from de maastoren is even better


----------



## MakaWella

MiuW said:


> really, what is wrong with all forumers? it is enough to beat paris and frankfurt! it has multiple clusters and it's dense.. then, it has more under constructions and projects!! what is the obstacle??


I know there is a lot of U/C and pro and I am sure that will make a big difference in the future to the skyline, but come one, we have a very nice skyline with a some very good highrises but lot of them are to far away from each other to create ONE good big skyline.. at least Sisli and Levent should grow to each other, or Levent and Maslak.. I don't know which closer to each Maslak to Levent or Sisli to Levent ?


----------



## MiuW

MakaWella said:


> I know there is a lot of U/C and pro and I am sure that will make a big difference in the future to the skyline, but come one, we have a very nice skyline with a some very good highrises but lot of them are to far away from each other to create ONE good big skyline.. at least Sisli and Levent should grow to each other, or Levent and Maslak.. I don't know which closer to each Maslak to Levent or Sisli to Levent ?


sisli is closer and a new video appropriate to the this issue:
http://www.havadanemlakvideo.com/avr...oruntuler.html


----------



## MakaWella

^^ Thanks, I love the building on the right..


----------



## SO143

canary wharf, london









http://www.flickr.com/photos/geekmeek/6855059544/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tommy10pages/6783156214/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/






the city, london









http://www.flickr.com/photos/misterkrinkle/6983095543/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/geekmeek/6855059544/sizes/l/in/photostream/






the shard, london


P1040440 by Daz71, on Flickr

and the best (perfect) skyline in europe 


Primrose Hill after sunset by stephendgardner, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

liverpool init!


Liverpool Skyline Dusk by Lee Carus, on Flickr


Liverpool from Egremont Prom (82/365) by akingsnorth, on Flickr




and a bit of birmingham 


Birmingham City Centre by tilleafian, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

Stunning british skylines! :cheers:


----------



## Malyan

*Vienna, Austria*

From user Ooink, posted in the Austrian section (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=357776&page=168):




























Pics of user Matsky, posted in the Austrian section, too (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=742342&page=31):


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Did someone change the name of this thread?


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

It seems like, as the info says that I already have 72 posts in this thread (?) and the "European Skylines" thread is gone... 
Why was the thread name changed if I may ask? Aren't there enough threads for only the _major cities skylines_?


----------



## cardiac86

VitMos said:


> *London*
> 
> Skyline from Shooter's Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


kay:


----------



## tikiturf

I thought that the thread for major european cities skylines was the thread in the Hall of Fame, the discuss thread about which one is the best. This one was made to show European skylines even if they are small.


----------



## citysight

great shot of the wilhelminapier with de rotterdam u/ckay:


SASH SCF said:


> Rotterdam


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

tikiturf said:


> I thought that the thread for major european cities skylines was the thread in the Hall of Fame, the discuss thread about which one is the best. This one was made to show European skylines even if they are small.


+1


Valencia


skyline by Azul equilíbrio, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by night








http://to022.fotolog.pl/


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
































http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/12284.html
































http://zyalt.livejournal.com/97922.html


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



Ossip said:


> Tsja, na lang twijfelen in welk topic ik deze nu moest plaatsen toch maar voor deze gekozen. Is hemelsbreed het dichtst bij...


----------



## Godius

Looks impressive for a western european continental city!


----------



## Fab87

Rotterdam belongs to the kind of skylines developed in cities destroyed by WWII, with a lot of buildings from the 70's and 80's that could be torn down and replaced by skyscrapers. In this sense, it has a lot of potential, and it looks fairly modern (i'm not talking about the pier).

Other cities show a mix of new and modern which according to my taste is very interesting and truly european. The city of London is the best example of that, but i'm looking forward to seeing new developments in Milan as well. Even Frankfurt, despite being destroyed in WWII, is still able to show a strong link between old and new.


(my pic)

Paris is something different because they developed a modern and ideal district on the outskirts of an historical city. la Defense is like a city in the city.


----------



## SO143

by kapibara


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ Where (in London) is this :?


----------



## Core Rising

Stratford, where the Olympics are being held.


----------



## Пятница

SO143 said:


> by kapibara


what is that fucking city?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SO143

:cripes:


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv,Ukraine*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/465137/


----------



## SO143

great pic guys and i really like the 2nd pic of vilinius as well, it reminds me of leeds


----------



## Logic Puzzle

Kika said:


> ^^ On the "border" yes but on the Asian side. Istanbul is on the "border" as well but on the European side...
> Yekaterinburg's website says http://www.ekaterinburg.com/city/004/910/article_4910.html:
> _Geography and climate:
> Ekaterinburg *is situated in Asia*, 1,667 km (1,036 miles) east of Moscow, on the eastern slope of the Ural Mountains along the Iset River._
> 
> Many wiki links state this as well in several languages. I spent a week in Yekaterinburg and Kamensk-Uralsky by the way...


I'm also was in Yekaterinburg.
"В лесопарковой зоне Верх-Исетского района города проходит граница между Европой и Азией."
Translating: "In the green space of the Verkh-Isetsky district of the city there passes border between Europe and Asia"










p.s.: sorry for offtop.


----------



## Kika

Logic Puzzle said:


> I'm also was in Yekaterinburg.
> "В лесопарковой зоне Верх-Исетского района города проходит граница между Европой и Азией."
> Translating: "In the green space of the Verkh-Isetsky district of the city there passes border between Europe and Asia"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.: sorry for offtop.



Thank you because your map clearly shows the location of the city i.e. in Asia as the city's website says...


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv,Ukraine*

by elektraua


----------



## SO143

_
2011 05 03_0040_edited-1 by Koettbullekvist, on Flickr
2011 05 03_0037_edited-1 by Koettbullekvist, on Flickr
frankfurt skyline by T_Kai, on Flickr
2011 05 03_0031_edited-1 by Koettbullekvist, on Flickr_


----------



## Пятница

*WHAT



IS



THE



CITY!??????????????????*



SO143 said:


> _
> 2011 05 03_0040_edited-1 by Koettbullekvist, on Flickr
> 
> *WHAT
> 
> 
> 
> IS
> 
> 
> 
> THE
> 
> 
> 
> CITY!??????????????????*
> 
> 2011 05 03_0037_edited-1 by Koettbullekvist, on Flickr
> 
> *WHAT
> 
> 
> 
> IS
> 
> 
> 
> THE
> 
> 
> 
> CITY!??????????????????*
> 
> frankfurt skyline by T_Kai, on Flickr
> 
> *WHAT
> 
> 
> 
> IS
> 
> 
> 
> THE
> 
> 
> 
> CITY!??????????????????*
> 
> 2011 05 03_0031_edited-1 by Koettbullekvist, on Flickr_


*WHAT



IS



THE



CITY!??????????????????*


----------



## MakaWella

^^ You must be really stupid for asking this question..


----------



## Пятница

MakaWella said:


> ^^ You must be really stupid for asking this question..


I dont know, what is this city, i can't ask about it?


----------



## Пятница

SO143 said:


> _
> Millbank Tower by steven_kelly | www.steven-kelly.co.uk, on Flickr_


And what is this city?
Why need i google about *Millbank Tower* to know city and country?


----------



## Пятница

SO143 said:


>


*WHERE IS IT???????????*


----------



## Godius

If only you had just clicked on the source of each pic then you would have known what the name of the city was. There is no reason to cry so loud.


----------



## Пятница

Godius said:


> If only you had just clicked on the source of each pic then you would have known what the name of the city was. There is no reason to cry so loud.


Why i have to click and how do i know that i will know the name of city?
And why exactly everybody have to title their pics....


----------



## Пятница

and.... i cant click here.... and this is NOT a skyline.


SO143 said:


>


----------



## Пятница

and remember, i never crying, i just angry because this stupid idiot *SO143* never title his photo!

im subscribed and coming to this tread EVERYFUCKINGDAY, not just for fun, just because i choose a place in Europe where i will go to live next few years.


----------



## Godius

I agree with you that thats a poor skyline (thats why the most of us were not curious enough in the name of the city) but please stop acting like such a cry baby. You can ask him nicely or discuss this issue via PM with SO143. He is a great contributor to this thread.


----------



## Пятница

just to write the name of city (4-10 letters), thats too hard?


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Maybe you can ask him... You don’t have to say he’s a stupid idiot...hno:


----------



## Пятница

but he is really stupid idiot, he never titles his photo, why i have to ask him? hes not 1st day here, and has to know, that in this thread every photo must be titled, or how do everybody know what is that city?!


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
































http://georgesultanov.livejournal.com/51735.html#cutid1


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul*


DSC_0836 von AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr auf Flickr


DSC_0856 von AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr auf Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Spain*









Skyline Benidorm by mpmarilo, on Flickr


mundomar (benidorm) by m cortes, on Flickr


Benidorm 31 Jan - 6 Feb 2012 by Johna Photographs, on Flickr


IMG_4344 by MANUEL IGLESIAS ALBIR 2010, on Flickr


IMG_4357 by MANUEL IGLESIAS ALBIR 2010, on Flickr









Benidorm Overview by iBram van Osta, on Flickr









benidorm_costa_blanca_spain-normal by aditya7840, on Flickr









Poniente by Christoph1945, on Flickr


La Niebla by J.Romeu, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

*London*

IMG_1287 by dargieduncan, on Flickr[/I][/SIZE]


The Shard from 30 St Mary Axe by graham228221, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

the skylines are pretty poor at the moment but i thought i would post some anyway :baaa:

another tower is rising up as you can see in the foreground :gossip:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abariltur/

the city, first financial centre of london

_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cybertect/









http://www.flickr.com/people/lazy_lazy_dog/_


and canary wharf, second financial centre of london 

_
CW by murphyz









by Finbar Bogerd_

:booze: *check out more skylines and other amazing pics here* :booze:


----------



## hseugut

So Benidorm is a major european city now ?


----------



## Dakaro

Canary Wharf looks like american skyline. I like it. :cheers:


----------



## Los Earth

hseugut said:


> So Benidorm is a major european city now ?


Well, it does have a unique trait that no other city in Europe has...


----------



## RKC

Los Earth said:


> Well, it does have a unique trait that no other city in Europe has...


Pretty soon only Moscow, London, Paris, Warsaw and Frankfurt will be allowed in this thread. How to ruin a thread, these guys are doing it right...


----------



## SASH

What about Istanbul and Rotterdam?

Rotterdam Wilhelmina Pier:



Topaas said:


> 24-03:
> 14.



2 Photos taken by me


----------



## SO143

SASH SCF said:


> What about Istanbul and Rotterdam?


istanbul is a very massive city and it is one of mega cities in the world


----------



## Sid Vicious

RKC said:


> Pretty soon only Moscow, London, Paris, Warsaw and Frankfurt will be allowed in this thread. How to ruin a thread, these guys are doing it right...


Warsaw isnt yet in that leaque.


----------



## tikiturf

I'm tired to always see the skylines of Major cities especially London, Frankfurt, Paris, Moscow, Rotterdam.... We want to see skylines of a lot of European cities, not only 4 or 5. Look at the tags of the thread !


----------



## SASH

^^
Don't agree with that. Moscow for instance has taller Buildings. It is a great Cluster, but Warsaw is better balanced. It is more a skyline than Moscow's Cluster.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

hseugut said:


> So Benidorm is a major european city now ?





RKC said:


> Pretty soon only Moscow, London, Paris, Warsaw and Frankfurt will be allowed in this thread. How to ruin a thread, these guys are doing it right...





tikiturf said:


> I'm tired to always see the skylines of Major cities especially London, Frankfurt, Paris, Moscow, Rotterdam.... We want to see skylines of a lot of European cities, not only 4 or 5. Look at the tags of the thread !


This once again leads to the question: who changed this thread's title recently and why? :? :rant:


----------



## Twister2010

Essen, Germany









©fotogen-borbeck.de









©F.Montino









©che1899









©as-fotowelt.de









©redsoundtec









©Hans van Reenen









©Essen.de









©franz-sales-haus.de


----------



## citysight

Wonderfull pictures of de kop van zuid in Rotterdam Sash,it's the biggest highrise aerea in the netherlands :cheers:


SASH SCF said:


> What about Istanbul and Rotterdam?
> 
> Rotterdam Wilhelmina Pier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Photos taken by me


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ Nice ones guys kay:


*Frankfurt*









by Sebastian Trandafir http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtpOjA7czo2OiJzb3J0YnkiO3M6ODoiZGF0ZXRpbWUiO30&pos=3&display=27494224
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## SASH

^^
Superb angle/shot!


----------



## Twister2010

Berlin:cheers:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chorizo_poa/5799081937/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

London


Sunset Smog by murphyz, on Flickr









London Bridge Watermarked by jono6t9
Uploaded with imageshack.us


Tower bridge by silkfatblues, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*Paris*
_La Défense_









On-going work in La Défense, March 2012 / Panorama chantiers la Défense (mars 2012) by Urbanium, on Flickr
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## VitMos

*Ekaterinburg*

«Рассвет на набережной» на Яндекс.Фотках
by Umformer








*Moscow*








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alone-p...s/view/521504/


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles

*Rotterdam* - The Netherlands


----------



## SO143

*Victoria Embankment* SW1

Photocall for the film 'Battleship', which premieres in London in April.


















by SE9


----------



## Sponsor




----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht, Netherlands*


----------



## domtoren

Malyan said:


> *Vienna, Austria*
> 
> Is that the last mosque built before the Ottomans were halted at the walls Vienna?


----------



## domtoren

*Rotterdam*


----------



## domtoren

*Den Haag*


----------



## SO143

_
Waterfront Panorama (Part 2) by DavidShutter, on Flickr


Panorama Of Liverpool 2011 by Ste Mc, on Flickr


Liverpool Skyline by horineru, on Flickr


Liverpool Skyline Dusk by Lee Carus, on Flickr_


----------



## MiuW

SO143 said:


> *Victoria Embankment* SW1
> 
> Photocall for the film 'Battleship', which premieres in London in April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by SE9


miss london 

*Istanbul*








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/o...l/69359052.jpg









http://www.havadanemlakvideo.com/ner...acak-5387.html


----------



## SO143

Glasgow skyline by GODDAMNINT, on Flickr


----------



## citysight

great springshots of Rotterdam..great angle on the first one:cheers2:


citysight said:


> Wonderfull pictures of de kop van zuid in Rotterdam Sash,it's the biggest highrise aerea in the netherlands :cheers:


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6202/119458121.3/0_8338d_2db615b6_orig


----------



## VitMos

*Saratov, Russia*
by roi95
















*Samara*
















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/serg-141073/
*Sochi*
«night city» на Фото.Сайте
by vir2oz








*Novorosiysk*








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/keyone94/view/569106/








http://kubanphoto.ru/list/user/ex-lubitel/


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

The Shard is really cool!


----------



## Los Earth

Dr.Seltsam said:


> The Shard is really cool!


About to top out! :banana:


----------



## SO143

Today was an important day for London... the structural completion of the Shard, the first supertall and the tallest building in the EU.

BBC London News today:







The view from a forumer's living room, as it appeared on the news:









by *SE9*










by *corerising*


----------



## SO143

_
DSC_2828 View from Eiffel Tower by wanderlust traveler, on Flickr


Paris view by Grey World, on Flickr_


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

^^Oh no!!hno:


----------



## MiuW

^^ be calm. workers rescued and fire was controlled


----------



## Jakob

- -


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Frankfurt


P1110621 by Bernd Brägelmann, on Flickr


P1110617 by Bernd Brägelmann, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub

VitMos said:


> fire on federation tower
> by mr. MyXiN


amazing photo, when i first saw it i assumed it must be an April fools joke but it was not. Glad they put it out


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

@Eduardo: I just wanted to post the same photos! You forgot one! 


P1110605 von Bernd Brägelmann auf Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^
kay:

Seems like a great location for taking FFM skyline pics that flickr user Bernd Brägelmann has found there!


----------



## Bladerunner

My home city of Sheffield. Thanks to the original posters.


----------



## aarhusforever

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Frankfurt
> 
> 
> P1110621 by Bernd Brägelmann, on Flickr


Very nice :applause:


----------



## turkeyforever

ok


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
Kotelnicheskaya Embankment Building :nuts:




bc Domnikov


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

turkeyforever said:


> Jakob,
> These pictures are taken by me "Sarp Yasa". It would be nice if you've asked me before posting these here. Anyways, since you've done it for the sake of Turkey and Istanbul, I forgive you


Very good attitude, mate! kay:


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles




----------



## SO143

VAUXHALL LONDON by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


VAUXHALL LONDON by SO143LOVESTHESHARD, on Flickr


----------



## Пятница

Go Ahead Eagles said:


>


whats the city?


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles

Пятница;90093008 said:


> whats the city?


Sorry, the city is Frankfurt.


----------



## Пятница

Ok, thank you.


----------



## SO143

STRATFORD CITY, LONDON by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


STRATFORD CITY, LONDON by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


STRATFORD CITY, LONDON by SO143_LOVES_THE_SHARD, on Flickr


----------



## Godius

They should remove those hideous red and white antennas on top of the towers in Frankfurt.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*The Hague*



Momo1435 said:


> vandaag


----------



## Dakaro

^^ Yes! This skyline looks really nice.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles

*Frankfurt* - Germany


----------



## SO143




----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul*

Picture taken by Sarpt:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*London*
_City skyline_


Hazy London by TheFella, on Flickr



*Paris*
_La Défense_


Tour Eiffel & La Defense - Paris by romvi, on Flickr



Essen
_C B D_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dermatze1978/6898928662/sizes/l/in/photostream/
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

SO143 said:


>


Picture resized with imageshack.us

Very nice!


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*

DSC_0845 by James_Cronin, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel & La Defense - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


La Seine by mac_traba, on Flickr


Pont d'Iéna #3 by mac_traba, on Flickr


Parisian Skyline by Travel with Kate, on Flickr


Jardin du Luxembourg by Mike Franks, on Flickr


Urban jungle by Yenbay, on Flickr


----------



## Пятница

SO143 said:


>


Wow, cool skyline!!!
Where is it? What is the city?


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Пятница;90122777 said:


> Wow, cool skyline!!!
> Where is it? What is the city?


You scare me a little bit! :shifty:


----------



## spio

4/4/2012


----------



## RKC

Dr.Seltsam said:


> You scare me a little bit! :shifty:


:lol: :nuts:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

THE NEXT CITY I'M POSTING A PHOTO OF IS...

!!!!! >>>>> *FRANKFURT* <<<<< !!!!!:


Frankfurt am Main von TeryKats auf Flickr

This picture was taken in !!!!! >>>>> *FRANKFURT* <<<<<< !!!!!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Oslo


IMG_0738 by paal, on Flickr



Malmö









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6636163321/
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## Пятница

Dr.Seltsam said:


> You scare me a little bit! :shifty:


realy, what is this beutiful city? id like to visit this city, but he doesnt titled his photo


----------



## SO143

Пятница;90128475 said:


> realy, what is this beutiful city? id like to visit this city, but he doesnt titled his photo


it's called stupidity or ignorance :cripes:


----------



## Tiaren

Dr.Seltsam said:


> THE NEXT CITY I'M POSTING A PHOTO OF IS...
> 
> !!!!! >>>>> *FRANKFURT* <<<<< !!!!!:
> 
> 
> Frankfurt am Main von TeryKats auf Flickr
> 
> This picture was taken in !!!!! >>>>> *FRANKFURT* <<<<<< !!!!!


What a wonderful picture of !!!!! >>>>> *FRANKFURT* <<<<<< !!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Пятница

SO143 said:


>


Please, who know, what is this city???
He doesnt titled his photo, and i dont know name of city, id like to visit this amazing city!

Where is it???


----------



## Yellow Fever

Moscow


----------



## SO143

Пятница;90140982 said:


> Please, who know, what is this city???


sorry if i sounded rude cos i thought you were genuinely taking the piss, that is a picture of Moscow International Business Center and it is perhaps one of the most well known skylines on SSC


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles

_*Frankfurt*_


----------



## Пятница

Yellow Fever said:


> Moscow


Thank you! I hope to visit this beautiful city soon.


----------



## Spookvlieger

@ Пятница, you should visit the construction section more, it's hard to believe that you don't recognise most of these cities skylines at all even though they have been posted 100x times before.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

^^And because those skyline pictures are a million times posted in this thread, it‘s hard to beleave you don‘t know the city, Пятница...

It’s just annoying, and maybe it looks like trolling, even it isn‘t...

I mean, if you see the skyline of Frankfurt, or the skyline of Moscow-City, why won‘t you recognise that? You aren‘t from Mars...


----------



## SO143

yeah it is hard to believe someone who has been a member since 2007 and does not even know the most posted and mentioned skylines. i would probably agree with him and label every single picture if this thread was something like asian skylines or skylines around the world, but for the major european cities skylines you can literally count them on just one hand, it's not that difficult to classify.


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
by Evrasia 99911








by mr. MyXiN
















by ivan.potapoff


----------



## SO143

La Defense by MUMU.09, on Flickr


La Defense by snapsparkchik, on Flickr


La Defense by snapsparkchik, on Flickr


La Defense by n.a., on Flickr


----------



## Пятница

SO143 said:


> La Defense by MUMU.09, on Flickr
> 
> 
> La Defense by snapsparkchik, on Flickr
> 
> 
> La Defense by snapsparkchik, on Flickr
> 
> 
> La Defense by n.a., on Flickr


WOW! Where is it???


----------



## Bhound

VitMos said:


> *Moscow*
> by Evrasia 99911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by mr. MyXiN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ivan.potapoff


 
Ohh my my! Thats an ass kicking view this one. Very nice photos i must say.:cheers:


----------



## Spookvlieger

Пятница;90149031 said:


> WOW! Where is it???


I think if you are not gonna give up this nonsense a ban wil follow. 
It even says below where it is. La Defense. And If you have never heard of La Defence in Paris in all the years you have been on this forum. You have lived in a cave from 2007 till now.
___________________________________________________________________________________________

Amazing pics of Moscow btw!


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam









Photo is from this website: http://www.130watt.nl/wonen/vogelvlucht


----------



## the man from k-town

*Frankfurt am Main*


Frankfurt in Bluezone von Bony Nguyen auf Flickr


FRANKFURT_SKYLINE von cmm62 auf Flickr


Frankfurt_skyline_231104.2 von cmm62 auf Flickr


Sunset Frankfurt skyline V von H2D2 auf Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline von Sempft auf Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline von mercatormovens auf Flickr


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

Rotterdam's Kop van Zuid skyline view, from board member Foekepot.


----------



## Пятница

joshsam said:


> La Defence in Paris


Thank you!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Amazing pictures, guys! Especially the last ones of Frankfurt and Moscow!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

The Hague
_Scheveningen_


Hague skyline by AnView, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

^^Thanks for sharing.

That‘s the skyline of Scheveningen, the beach of The Hague 
In the city centre there is an other skyline.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

That's why I wrote "Scheveningen" below "The Hague"..


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> That's why I wrote "Scheveningen" below "The Hague"..


yeah I saw that, but I just want to say it to people who don’t know The Hague has two skylines  , or people who asking: what is the city?


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Well, ok 

Here we have the _central_ skyline of The Hague (my favorite city by the way  ):


Uitzicht toren (3) by Culturalis, on Flickr


Uitzicht toren (1) by Culturalis, on Flickr









by Vanda 2006 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6899776102/


----------



## tikiturf

SO143 said:


> if you look at new york skyline, it also has two major clusters and i think london is also trying to approach the same way.


Yeah but, New York skyline is unique, even if London wants to do the same thing it's impossible, NY's skyline was made over 1 century with unique architecture.


----------



## Godius

TimeAndTide said:


> _image hosted on flickr_


Wow, wonderful skyline, I wonder what the name of this city could be.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

^^I don’t know, I have never heard about the city


----------



## SO143

@*tikiturf*

i knew a comment like that would be posted by someone. what i said was london is trying to approach the same way which is to create two major clusters within the city (unlike other major european cities which have only one cluster outskirts of the city or in the centre of the city), of course london is not trying to get the same amount of skyscrapers like in new york and it would be ridiculous too especially for a european city which has over 2000 years of history, tons of world heritage sites and historical buildings with breathtaking architecture. i suppose it is a common sense that the size of london or any other european city skyline will never be able to catch up with the size of new york skyline which has been building plenty of skyscrapers since 1890 









by Ji-Ja-Jot

details of construction sites http://www.skyscrapernews.com/images/pics/8822012skyline_pic1.jpg


----------



## SO143

Paris by romvi, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel, La Defense - Paris by romvi, on Flickr









http://rwrant.co.za/2010/06/17/paris-skyline/


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY and London have their own merits and I love them both. Massive skylines not necessary mean better.


----------



## SO143

^^ totally agree but i think massiveness gives you a better impression and of course new york has no rival in europe when it comes to skyline :yes:


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
























































http://vk.com/george15?z=photo4102293_272981306/false
http://georgesultanov.livejournal.com/


----------



## SO143

^^ outstanding 


Liverpool Waterfront. by runnymede, on Flickr


 Wirral - Liverpool Waterfront At Sunrise From Seacome Pierhead - 1st April 2012 -18.jpg by Redstone Hill, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

*MILANO*


Milan - HDR - Cityscape di calim1974, su Flickr

pic by Dox74










MILANO - 2009 03 08 Riapre il Belvedere del Grattacielo Pirelli (17) di Ambrosiana Pictures, su Flickr

pic by meteoforumitalia










Inside-OUT di Unspeakable Life, su Flickr


----------



## Jakob

It is amazing how much the skyline of Milano grew in the past years. It just came out of nowhere! Bravo Milano!


----------



## Eletrix

*MILAN SKYLINE *


----------



## SO143

how many skyscrapers and highrises does milan have? i was looking for full info like wiki or something on the internet but couldn't find one though


----------



## Eletrix

SO143 said:


> how many skyscrapers and highrises does milan has? i was looking for full info like wiki or something on the internet but couldn't find one though


look here: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grattacieli_di_Milano

: Cheers:


----------



## SO143

thx 

milan has some great looking towers, well done :applause: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_European_Union

^^ a lot of people tend to not recognize madrid skyline, in fact top 10 tallest buildings in the european union list is dominated by the towers in madrid


----------



## Eletrix

^^ Yes, it's true. I like too much the Caja Tower. It's interesting, for me.


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul*


Istanbul von Peter Ede auf Flickr

http://v5.cache4.c.bigcache.googlea...otos/original/69589697.jpg?redirect_counter=1


----------



## Countach

Jakob said:


> It is amazing how much the skyline of Milano grew in the past years. It just came out of nowhere! Bravo Milano!


Several towers and the whole City Life cluster are not visible in the skyline yet. When all the buildings will be finished Milan's skyline will be among the best in Europe for sure, as it was 50 years ago with some innovative constructions like the Pirelli Tower.


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








































http://cat-morphine.livejournal.com/41924.html


----------



## VitMos

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
























http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/63452.html#cutid1


----------



## SO143

rotterdam (this city needs more recognition) :applause:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6507477051/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Rotterdam vanaf 40ste verdieping by Rogier Bos, on Flickr


Rotterdam vanaf 40ste verdieping by Rogier Bos, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hellumpie/5623118394/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Countach

CitoyenNéerlandais said:


> Well, that new for me. I didn’t know Naples had a skyline.
> But I like that one


I think it is one of the most dense clusters in Europe. With couple 200+ meters towers it would be perfect


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*Enschede *(the Netherlands)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5713249990/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.google.nl/imgres?q=skyline+enschede&hl=nl&biw=1680&bih=930&gbv=2&tbm=isch&tbnid=y_6VwzQS-kmRZM:&imgrefurl=http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/twente,vangunst/Interesting&docid=uDkit-f56hOWZM&imgurl=http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3178/3090190770_28ca18083f.jpg&w=500&h=375&ei=ufiCT93jCcLC0QXN9Pn2Bg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=802&vpy=451&dur=362&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=128&ty=101&sig=107648880410157077218&page=1&tbnh=138&tbnw=193&start=0&ndsp=37&ved=1t:429,r:19,s:0,i:111









http://www.google.nl/imgres?q=skyline+enschede&hl=nl&biw=1680&bih=930&gbv=2&tbm=isch&tbnid=gs1cjjdKn0t3QM:&imgrefurl=http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bestand:Skyline_enschede.jpg&docid=FiMtZwYaa3BXLM&imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4d/Skyline_enschede.jpg&w=1024&h=259&ei=ufiCT93jCcLC0QXN9Pn2Bg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=86&vpy=190&dur=415&hovh=113&hovw=447&tx=220&ty=70&sig=107648880410157077218&page=1&tbnh=45&tbnw=179&start=0&ndsp=37&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:66


----------



## Countach

SO143 said:


> rotterdam (this city needs more recognition) :applause:


Rotterdam's skyline is one of my favourite in Europe. It comes just after Frankfurt, London and Paris in my opinion, and for some aspects I like its skyline even more than Paris. 
Even if most of its highrises are not so tall, also short buildings are often visible in Rotterdam's skyline.
Probabily, as I was writing before for Naples, it would just need couple taller buildings, but i don't think there is something planned hno:


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

^^For Rotterdam: De Gedempte Zalmhaventoren 188m (with spire 212m)

_sorry for the enormes images_


>


They have plans for the tower since a long time ago. But it’s not sure if they’ll build it.
But there’s still hope for it.

I hope it will be built soon. When it is finished it will be the tallest tower of Rotterdam.:cheers:

Sorry for offtopic...


----------



## Countach

^^

it would be a great addition!


----------



## maestro2154

*Sochi, Russia*

Sochi Riverside Panorama by Vlad Feoktistov, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

*Minsk, Belorussia*
























terra13221.livejournal.com


----------



## VitMos

*Vienna*
by stefanguti








by Skyland


----------



## VitMos

*Grozny-city, Russia*
by mimohodom


----------



## SO143

^^

could you please resize your picture and repost it here? 

thanks


----------



## VitMos

^^I have no other size
more
















http://chechnyatourism.livejournal.com/


----------



## SO143

VitMos said:


> I have no other size


if your picture is ridiculously larger than any other normal size pics posted here, you can resize it by using a software like microsoft office picture manager or if you don't have any photo editing software, i'd say the easiest way is to upload it on flickr and repost it in *Large (1024x681) BBCode* format. btw, great pics guys kay:


----------



## Fab87

Blingchampion said:


> Great pics! what are the name of the 2 towers under construction in Genoa?


Torri Faro. Unfortunately only around 80m tall.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaobaorui/sets/72157629413583578/detail/








by POLEX


----------



## SO143

by *Apteryx*


----------



## SO143

salford, uk









by *unknown*


----------



## Пятница

SO143 said:


> by *Apteryx*


What is this city?


----------



## Los Earth

^^ Milan


----------



## SO143

madrid 


Las Cuatro Torres by clicrd, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6999637115/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Skyline de Madrid by siritinga, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/imperean/6816899248/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Пятница

Los Earth said:


> ^^ Milan


Thank you.


----------



## Fab87

*BRESCIA*

Brescia, northern italy


Skyline di Brescia di salvatore tardino, su Flickr


Skyline di Autobed, su Flickr


----------



## SO143

:applause:


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
























http://vk.com/album63781354_130084998








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/georgesultanov/
by [D1ego]


----------



## SO143

those pictures of moscow have been repeatedly posted before :yawn:


----------



## VitMos

SO143 said:


> those pictures of moscow have been repeatedly posted before :yawn:


:nono: :mad2:


----------



## VitMos

*Donetsk, Ukraine*
by zemlyak
























by ramatoru


----------



## VitMos

*Odessa, Ukraine*








http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...4510957&type=3
*Dnipropetrovsk*
by Denicka
























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...38754&page=337


----------



## Пятница

Last 3 pics - my city!!!

More one nice shot of my city (*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*)


----------



## SO143

Пятница;90309380 said:


> Last 3 pics - my city!!!


thank you, this time you still remember your city :tongue4:


----------



## Пятница

SO143 said:


> thank you, this time you still remember your city :tongue4:


i dont.. he just titled his photo, so now i know how called my city.


----------



## SO143

Пятница;90309735 said:


> i dont...


 :shocked: you probably have *ADHD *


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

^^ What is this city????






Just kidding! 

Frankfurt:


Frankfurt Night Skyline von BlueWaveDesigns auf Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Cologne









by L I C H T B I L D E R http://www.flickr.com/photos/goldi_lichtbilder/6898833182/sizes/l/in/photostream/
Uploaded with imageshack.us


Über den Dächern von Köln by homo_sapiens, on Flickr


Blick auf Rhein und Philharmonie by homo_sapiens, on Flickr


----------



## Napo

Countach said:


> ^^
> Naples has a very very good skyline. I would like to see more pictures from Naples in this thread :cheers:


Some other pictures of Napoli's skyline 

From the highway:



















Panorama:


----------



## Fab87

Great pics of an underrated skyline. :cheers:


----------



## Countach

Napo said:


> Some other pictures of Napoli's skyline
> 
> From the highway:


The first picture from the highway is one of the best of the whole thread. This skyline is absolutely underrated! Thanks! :nuts:


----------



## SO143

Countach said:


> This skyline is absolutely underrated!


i second that and it even looks like la defense from some angles imo


----------



## Fab87

*MILANO*

some stunning pics by forumer Luchimi.


----------



## Skrapebook

Nice italian skylines there.
Rome and Turin have a lot to learn from Milan and Naples in this sense.


----------



## Пятница

cuz moscow has what to see


----------



## SO143

whutz!


----------



## Gouveia

VitMos said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vk.com/ulter1or



:uh:


----------



## SO143

Frankfurt Skyline by penjelly, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Refreshing to see other skylines (Milan, Naples, Benidorm, Baku) other than the usual big four.


----------



## SO143

naples and benidorm would get my votes if there was a contest :yes:

barku skyline is barely noticeable and milan skyline is not that great atm although it is working on it


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Mestre (Venice Mainland), Italy*


Mestre by Teone!, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Reykjavik, Iceland*


Reykjavik skyline. Iceland. by elsa11, on Flickr


Reykjavík Skyline by borkur.net, on Flickr


Reykjavik skyline by Paulus Veltman, on Flickr









Reykjavik skyline by mikemorleysphotos, on Flickr


Skyline of Reykjavik from the sea by Kypeli, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

^ thank you for posting different european skylines, this thread is no longer a boring place which was regularly spammed by mos_cow pics :lol:


*Milan*


Milano Skyline - Domenica 26 febbraio 2012 by Obliot, on Flickr


Milano Skyline - Domenica 26 febbraio 2012 by Obliot, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ That last one of Milan is amazing! :drool:


----------



## SO143

^ i second that and without a doubt milan will become one of the best skylines in europe when the u/c projects are done. can't wait ...

*Barcelona* 


dia de lluvia by POLisPOL, on Flickr


dia de lluvia by POLisPOL, on Flickr


dia de lluvia by POLisPOL, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6155209150/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## hater

Baku


----------



## SO143

hater said:


> Baku


*SORRY TO BURST YOUR BUBBLE BUT BAKU IS NOT A EUROPEAN CITY* :cripes:


----------



## Dallas star

He's from Mars. Cut him some slack


----------



## Los Earth

JuanPaulo said:


> Refreshing to see other skylines (Milan, Naples, Benidorm, Baku) *other than the usual big four.*


I always thought it was three


----------



## aarhusforever

SO143 said:


> *SORRY TO BURST YOUR BUBBLE BUT BAKU IS NOT A EUROPEAN CITY* :cripes:


Well, actually Azerbaijan is located at the crossroads of Western Asia and Eastern Europe and is considered an Eastern European country by most of the inhabitants. I lived 5 months in wonderful Baku, so I should know


----------



## Godius

Baku is an European city and very welcome in this thread.


----------



## Fab87

If Baku belongs to Asia, so does Moscow. I'm fine with that :troll:

just kidding! :lol:


----------



## Imax33

Baku


----------



## SO143

:nono:

baku is the largest and capital city of azerbaijan and around *95% of it's population are muslims* who consider themselves non-european people.


----------



## citysight

great overview of Rotterdam from the euromast


Stratosphere 2020 said:


> Rotterdam's Kop van Zuid skyline view, from board member Foekepot.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Los Earth said:


> Possibly by LevaniX
> 
> Moscow City in future Note:I didn't take this photo but I edited it


why is the pic so small? Can anyone lend me a magnifier?


----------



## vanbasten

Yellow Fever said:


> why is the pic so small? Can anyone lend me a magnifier?


http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5196/6908886836_f0317a0cea_b.jpg


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

SO143 said:


> ^^ :applause:
> 
> i have never seen any french skyline apart from paris, can someone post other french skylines as well? thx :cheers2:


It’s hard to find them, but I’ll try. 
*
France*

*Lille*

Another Skyline, Lille by Pierre Metivier, on Flickr

*Lyon*

Lyon panorama by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr

*Nantes*

HLM skyline by steven -l-l-l- monteau, on Flickr

*Le Havre*

Skyline by ZSpittler, on Flickr


Plage du Havre by arctic_flower, on Flickr


----------



## Пятница

ohhhh small europeinian cities... mb better to write country too?


----------



## Fab87

You're right, i wonder which country Le Havre, Lyon, Lille, Nantes could possibily belong to hno: Maybe Germany? Poland?

I would also like to have the coordinates, please!


----------



## jeromeee

Пятница;90422925 said:


> ohhhh small europeinian cities... mb better to write country too?


google is your friend :lol:


----------



## SO143

CitoyenNéerlandais said:


> It’s hard to find them, but I’ll try.
> 
> *Lyon*
> 
> 
> Lyon panorama by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


thx and this tower looks similar to the one in frankfurt :laugh:

btw i think the rest of french skylines are not very good though (except la defense) ... hno:


----------



## Napo

Fab87 said:


> You're right, i wonder which country Le Havre, Lyon, Lille, Nantes could possibily belong to hno: Maybe Germany? Poland?
> 
> I would also like to have the coordinates, please!



Are you sure that they are in Europe?

Le Havre sounds like an arabian city...


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Bucharest:



Skycam.ro said:


>


----------



## Spookvlieger

Пятница;90422925 said:


> ohhhh small europeinian cities... mb better to write country too?


It says in the same post where those are located..


----------



## Dakaro

Bucharest looks fantastic!


----------



## Пятница

jeromeee said:


> google is your friend :lol:


ok, in google i can found all this pics of europeinian skylines... and i dont need this thread more..


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Пятница;90422925 said:


> ohhhh small europeinian cities... mb better to write country too?


I fixed it. I hope you’re happy now. 

I would like to say sorry to all the people who didn’t know the country and couldn’t sleep after this. My apologizes for that. Next time I won’t forget the name of the city, and of course, the name of the country :banana:


----------



## Spookvlieger

Brussels, BE









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2415/2271547851_78a803e37c_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3165/2919742868_5b36a2ba21_o.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4092/5019694187_140e52269a_z.jpg









http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/6349/noordruimte.jpg


----------



## SO143

^ *no credit for photographers?* :laugh::guns1:


----------



## Пятница

CitoyenNéerlandais said:


> I fixed it. I hope you’re happy now.


Thank you.


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Liège, BE*










http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae232/joshsam1808/hehehe.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

SO143 said:


> ^ *no credit for photographers?* :laugh::guns1:


I picked them from elsewere on this forum where they are posted without credit. Can't really do anything about it.


----------



## SO143

^ *okey dokey*


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

I just remeber SO143 is that annoying guy in a skyscraper forum who is a pain in the neck!


----------



## SO143

*CITY OF CRANES* (credit: *potto*)


----------



## SO143

Dr.Seltsam said:


> I just remeber SO143 is that annoying guy in a skyscraper forum that is a pain in the neck!


watch your language young man, if you live in a glass house shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## tikiturf

Fab87 said:


> But please, which country is it in? You need to be clear. Like this:
> 
> *MILAN*,
> Region: Lombardy
> State: Italy (the one that looks like a boot)
> Continent: Europe
> Planet: Earth (Solar System)
> Galaxy: Milky Way


For our friend *Пятница* :lol: !


----------



## SO143

- edit


----------



## SO143

we need more paris too (beautiful city)  


France - Paris 75020 by Thierry B, on Flickr


France - Paris 75008 by Thierry B, on Flickr


La Defense by March into the sea, on Flickr


France - Paris 75008 by Thierry B, on Flickr


Tour Eiffel & La Defense - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


and for the pictures of moscow skyline, i'll just leave it to our russian friends


----------



## SO143

*moscow (the capital of the mighty russian federation)* :drool:


Moscow Business Centre skyscraper catches fire by Mitya Aleshkovsky, on Flickr


Moscow Business Centre skyscraper catches fire by Mitya Aleshkovsky, on Flickr


Moscow Business Centre skyscraper catches fire by Mitya Aleshkovsky, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*capital of the mother russia * :shocked:


Red Moscow at winter sunset by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr



Moscow skyscrapers at sunset by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow skyline at twilight by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow-City_bigger ver. by Andrey Kiselev, on Flickr


Moscow-City_Business center by Andrey Kiselev, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7010809143/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

*warsaw*


Around Warsaw: Palace of Culture and Science, Mar. 2012 by yapima1, on Flickr


Around Warsaw: Palace of Culture and Science, Mar. 2012 by yapima1, on Flickr


Office towers by Daniel*1977, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gbewsher/6265147192/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

barcelona









http://www.flickr.com/photos/httwwwfranflickcomphotos/6785798750/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Barcelona's skyline by efegete, on Flickr


Barcelona skyline by SAYAVISION, on Flickr


2001_0319_174744AAw by SAYAVISION, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

portsmouth


Portsmouth skyline.. by Mike-Lee, on Flickr


Portsmouth skyline by steveIOW, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*brussels*


SCHAERBEEK SKYLINE  by Spaceopera, on Flickr


red sky by zweetsmoel, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

berlin









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lunamtra/7008996389/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Berlin Skyline - Panorama berlinois by blafond, on Flickr


Spreelicht / Postkarte by 96dpi, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

rotterdam


Harbor in blue... by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


Rotterdam vanaf Brienenoord-eiland by Frans & all, on Flickr


Night City Lights by DolliaSH, on Flickr


85mm / Wilhelminapier / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


Rotterdam City Skyline by DolliaSH, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

lyon (2nd biggest city in *france*, just in case if you don't know) 


Lyon by horlo, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

frankfurt 


Frankfurt at night by zacke82, on Flickr


frankfurt012 by Pedro Simão de Miranda, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by Tobi_2008, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline 2011 05 03_0036_edited-1 by Koettbullekvist, on Flickr


----------



## hater

great pics of Lyon, thanks


----------



## SO143

*Tallinn *









by Nõgesh


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Great work on the last few pages, SO143.


----------



## Kulla

Galandar said:


> I don't want to go on with this offtop here but once again atheist or not most of the Azeris also don't practice religion at all. Full stop


The only difference is that we are in Europe.


----------



## Victhor

SO143 said:


> sure sir, but i find it laughable :hilarious
> 
> edit: i just realised the fact that benidorm does not possess a single skyscraper yet et:


You mean 200m tall buildings, there's already one under construction about to be topped out, and it consists of 2 towers joined, and there's another completed building, Gran Hotel Bali, which was going to be 210m, but finally the didn't install the spire that was in the project, so the final height is 186m :bash:


----------



## SASH

JuanPaulo said:


> *Calpe, Province of Alicante, Region of Valencia, Spain, Europe*


I am shocked by what happen with this once lovely village.
I came here in the 80's and 90's, when it was a Fishermen Village with little tourism.


----------



## SASH

Fab87 said:


> neither does Rotterdam


20 buildings over 100 meter can make a better Skyline, than one 200 meter Building.


----------



## Lulloine

Great pics of Naples!


----------



## Fab87

SASH SCF said:


> I am shocked by what happen with this once lovely village.
> I came here in the 80's and 90's, when it was a Fishermen Village with little tourism.


It is really disgusting. They ruined a nice mediterranean landscape.



> 20 buildings over 100 meter can make a better Skyline, than one 200 meter Building.


I agree with that.


----------



## Пятница

*Moscow*
From Russian section



mr. MyXiN said:


> *18.04.12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080* | *1280x720* | *1440x900*


----------



## SO143

^^ *OUTSTANDING *


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ FANTASTIC MOSCOW!! :drool:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brussels, Belgium, Europe*


Brussels Skyline, Late Afternoon by ok-oyot, on Flickr


Brussels by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Brussels Skyline by twiga_swala, on Flickr


SCHAERBEEK SKYLINE  by Spaceopera, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

SASH SCF said:


> 20 buildings over 100 meter can make a better Skyline, than one 200 meter Building.


Benidorm has 27 buildings higher or equal to 100 meters kay:


----------



## Los Earth

JuanPaulo said:


> Benidorm has 27 buildings higher or equal to 100 meters


kay: and they have more buildings


----------



## Godius

I like the skylines of Moscow and Brussels, very sophisticated.


----------



## SASH

A little piece/part of Rotterdam



Marin said:


> 16.04:
> 
> 01.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03.


----------



## SASH

Again Rotterdam



Topaas said:


> 14-04:


----------



## VitMos

JuanPaulo said:


> Benidorm has 27 buildings higher or equal to 100 meters kay:


Moscow has more than 1500 buildings above 20 floors.:lol:


----------



## SASH

^^
20 floors is not 100 meters. Residential Buildings with 20 floors are around 55 meters high and office Buildings around 75 meters.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

I'm sorry, but I have to post an OT picture










This is Sao Paulo.

The tallest building in this city is '_just_' 170m (there is another one u/c of 189m)
No 200+ buildings

I don't know if you can get my point


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

The last one from Rotterdam is really awesome.
With those modern buildings and the density.


----------



## VitMos

SASH SCF said:


> ^^
> 20 floors is not 100 meters. Residential Buildings with 20 floors are around 55 meters high and office Buildings around 75 meters.


I know, but more in Europe there are no cities with such quantity of high-rise buildings
if only 100m +, their more than 160 in Moscow. also many new projects only started to build this year.
if we take for an example only these indicators, Moscow precisely has the best skyline: LOL:


----------



## SASH

VitMos said:


> I know, but more in Europe there are no cities with such quantity of high-rise buildings


That is no surprise, because there are not many Cities in Europe with 12 milion Inhabitants.


----------



## limerickguy

Europe is Really booming!

My favourite 3 city skylines at the moment would have to be Moscow, London and Paris

Moscow









London









Paris


----------



## Victhor

VitMos said:


> Moscow has more than 1500 buildings above 20 floors.:lol:


Benidorm has about 200, if Moscow had the same 20-floor-building density as Benidorm (or Benidorm the same population as Moscow), Moscow would have 28000. And 3700 above 100 metres, and 140 above 200 metres, but it wouldn't have any building above 201 metres .


----------



## VitMos

*Voronezh, Russia*








http://ru-roofers.livejournal.com/578378.html
















http://ru-roofers.livejournal.com/578678.html








http://greedyspeedy.livejournal.com/75081.html


----------



## citysight

Awsome picture of Rotterdam city Sash !!


SASH SCF said:


> Again Rotterdam


----------



## VitMos

*Kyiv, Ukraine*:cheers:








































http://ru-roofers.livejournal.com/571180.html#cutid1
















http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/240536.html#cutid1


----------



## tikiturf

Paris :


La Defense (Acqueduc de St Cloud) (5) [1024x768] par jamaique 397, sur Flickr


La Défense by night par Starsammy, sur Flickr


View from Tour Montparnasse: La Defense par usf1fan2, sur Flickr


La Défense au loin par mamnic47, sur Flickr


Paris - Eiffel Tower and La Défense par Wolfgang Staudt, sur Flickr


----------



## SO143

GENIUS LOCI said:


> I don't know if you can get my point


hideous? :dunno:


----------



## SO143

limerickguy said:


> My favourite 3 city skylines at the moment would have to be Moscow, London and Paris


london "the city" skyline is not that big but the buildings are phenomenal with brilliant architecture. 


@*tikiturf *nice images, thank you


----------



## MiuW

*Istanbul*


Jakob said:


> http://www.42maslak.com/tr-TR/#/Intro


----------



## SO143

canary wharf



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbcre8/7091642243/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SASH

^^
My favorite Skyline Cluster of Europe.


----------



## citysight

my top 10skylines of europe 1-Frankfurt 6-Rotterdam
2-London 7-Warshou
3-Paris 8- Milan
4-Moscow 9-Madrid
5-istanbul 10-benidorm


----------



## Countach

SASH SCF said:


> 20 buildings over 100 meter can make a better Skyline, than one 200 meter Building.


I 100% agree. Rotterdam and Naples are good examples. Their skylines are among the best in Europe, but considering the height they wouldn't even enter the top 10.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Madrid, Community of Madrid, Spain, Europe*


Amanecer (P2123754_1280) by dr_cooke, on Flickr


Madrid by Aitor Agirregabiria, on Flickr









madrid skyline desde el cerro de los angeles by R.Duran, on Flickr


Skyline de Madrid by siritinga, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*berlin*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benschlozwoody/6628831035/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6809878877/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Berlin 800mm by joaobambu, on Flickr


Berlin by Alexander Steinhof, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*warsaw*


Around Warsaw: Palace of Culture and Science, Mar. 2012 by yapima1, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


Warsaw - panorama by ml4300, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5705369576/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Vienna *









http://www.bigskyline.com/images/Skyline-Vienna-photo.jpg


----------



## SO143

newcastle


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6796648923/ by vdub_er, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6437657097/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

*glasgow*


Clyde by Martin Deutsch, on Flickr


Glasgow Skyline by DJN..., on Flickr


Glasgow Harbour by Photietramp, on Flickr


Glasgow Armadillo by Grant Glendinning, on Flickr









by Hugh Spicer


----------



## SO143

*leeds*










source









source









source









source









sourcehttp://www.flickr.com/photos/kazutoshiomitsu/6602327677/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

SASH SCF said:


> Which City has the best looking Highrises/Skyscrapers/Supertalls?'
> 
> 1. Moscow
> 2. Frankfurt
> 3. Paris
> 4. Madrid
> 5. London
> 6. Rotterdam
> 8. The Hague
> 9. Warsaw
> 10. Istanbul


I totally agree with that one!



SO143 said:


> the size of london skylines can eat the entire frankfurt for breakfast ...





SO143 said:


> liverpool > berlin :yes:


You really seem to have a problem with Germany.
:weirdo:


----------



## SO143

Dr.Seltsam said:


> You really seem to have a problem with Germany


:nono: audi r8 > no competitor, are you now trying to accuse me of being an anti germany? :weirdo:

(sorry for the off topic btw) p.s frankfurt is overrated as hell, this skyline is losing it's credibility and potential year by year....


----------



## SO143

liverpool skyline is cool ... better than berlin (at least imo) 


Liverpool Panorama III by RichardLowkes, on Flickr


Liverpool-Panorama by scon4061, on Flickr


Liverpool skyline appears out of the mist with a big kiss by thewolfe(jim), on Flickr

^^ wow :shocked:


----------



## SO143

ok here's some pics and the aerial views of the mighty frankfurt :uh:


Regenbogen über der Frankfurter Skyline by Pinguin75, on Flickr


Frankfurt in haze by karstenf, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline approaching FRA by mbell1975, on Flickr


Es will mer ned... by formfaktor, on Flickr


P1080189 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by nkrgupta, on Flickr


Frankfurt by sj0m0, on Flickr

^^ it does not work from this angle, but it is a nice skyline overall ...


----------



## SO143

VoldemortBlack said:


> The Quays (with the Trafford Centre and Chill Factore popping up at the back!)


----------



## JuanPaulo

SO143 said:


> frankfurt is overrated as hell, this skyline is losing it's credibility and potential year by year....


Frankfurt is what it is. It looks good overall. London is the European poster child for overrrated skylines


----------



## SO143

^ 
frankfurt fails when it comes to the architecture, height, quality and quantity. no doubt it is a good looking cluster but i don't think it deserves to be no.1 in europe(no way). i always find both moscow and paris better than frankfurt which is basically a small village/town which has about 5 skyscrapers and 24 highrises and everything is put the same location, this is frankfurt and that's all it can offer. a city like paris deserves more than that and the rising stars moscow, london and istanbul should be given some credits as well.


----------



## Dallas star

Frankfurt has a nicer cluster skyline than London simply because the city is SO much smaller. Canary Wharf is the only thing that can be considered a decent cluster for the next year or so, but with the shard almost T/O and tons of projects going up right around it, I think London is just about at the tipping point.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

SO143 said:


> ^
> frankfurt fails when it comes to the architecture, height, quality and quantity. no doubt it is a good looking cluster but i don't think it deserves to be no.1 in europe(no way). i always find both moscow and paris better than frankfurt which is basically a small village/town which has about 5 skyscrapers and 24 highrises and everything is put the same location, this is frankfurt and that's all it can offer. a city like paris deserves more than that and the rising stars moscow, london and istanbul should be given some credits as well.



opcorn: 

5 skyscrapers ain't so bad for a _small village_, don't you think? 
Oh wait, the capital of the world (London) also has only 5 so far (all of its countless clusters combined).. :shocked:


----------



## Los Earth

Drive said:


> Here, everyone expresses their opinion, no more than that. But the collective opinion has long been defined in the voting list RATE SKYLINE http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=763958
> I wonder why this data is no one lead.
> Here are the results of voting by 15. 04.2012
> 
> 1.ST Petersburg 52,80% rated as 10 from 1-10
> 
> 2.Moscow 32.35%
> 
> 3.Paris 31.12%
> 
> 4.Frankfurt 30.33%
> 
> 5.Prague 28.09%
> 
> 6.London 26.08%
> 
> 7.Warsaw 26.02%
> 
> 8.Barselona 25.10%
> 
> 9.Rotterdam 23.30%
> 
> 10.Berlin 23.28%
> 
> 10.Madrid  23.15%
> 
> 11.Istambul 21.55%


Finally something new to look at!


----------



## SO143

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> opcorn:
> 
> 5 skyscrapers ain't so bad for a _small village_, don't you think?
> Oh wait, the capital of the world (London) also has only 5 so far (all of its countless clusters combined).. :shocked:


london has a supertall ( a superpower city ), frankfurt is an irrelevant comparison in terms of height mate, why don't you try with moscow instead? 

approved and proposed skyscrapers are not included http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90438393&postcount=3742 :uh:




Dallas star said:


> Frankfurt has a nicer cluster skyline than London simply *because the city is SO much smaller*. Canary Wharf is the only thing that can be considered a decent cluster for the next year or so, but with *the shard almost T/O and tons of projects going up right around it, I think London is just about at the tipping point.*


amen :bow:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Oh, seriously mate..
I think London has a far better skyline than Moscow and if everything continues to develop like it does currently it will have a far better skyline than anything else in Europe within some very few years. Still, today its "_skyscrapers_" (1 in the City, 1 [supertall  , my _European favorite_ by the way]in Southwark and 3 in Canary Wharf) are located quite far away from each other and don't form a contiguous highrise area from most angles, but this aspect is getting better and better each year. I really appreciate what is happening in London in recent times and I also love most of its new architecture, although I also like most of Frankfurt's architecture, in contrast to you.


----------



## Sid Vicious

so you think a city that got a supertall is automatically a superpower city. what about Pyongyang? more powerful than Houston or Milano, Munich and Berlin...lol


----------



## Los Earth

Guys its okay, if you find the average height of London it will be 173 meters
and Frankfurt will be 192 meters
yet that is a fraction of a difference. I have a measuring tape that is longer than the 19 meter diff 
So there should be no dispute over height


----------



## SO143

Sid Vicious said:


> so you think a city that got a supertall is automatically a superpower city. what about Pyongyang? more powerful than Houston or Milano, Munich and Berlin...lol


london is the financial centre of the world & Alpha++ global city, pyongyang is not and berlin, munich etc are irrelevant comparisons here. sorry mate.


----------



## JuanPaulo

SO143 said:


> london is the financial centre of the world & Alpha++ global city, pyongyang is not and berlin, munich etc are irrelevant comparisons here. sorry mate.


I don't think that a supertall building equals a superpower city. No way.


----------



## SO143

- edit


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Frankfurt, Germany, Europe*

Frankfurt Skyline by mercatormovens, on Flickr


P1110617 by Bernd Brägelmann, on Flickr


City lights by Roland S., on Flickr


----------



## Los Earth

> the size of london skylines can eat the entire frankfurt for breakfast ...


I agree with you, so in SO143's defense
London has 19 units of buildings U/C and built above 150m (or 45 buildings 100 m U/C and built)
And Frankfurt has only 13 units U/C or built above 150 m (30 buildings 100 m U/C and built)


----------



## SO143

*LONDON SKYLINES* (never bore me as it offers plenty of greatness) 


Canary Wharf/Docklands panoramic by canon_sharpy, on Flickr


Sunset panoramic of Thames Barrier and Canary Wharf by canon_sharpy, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/people/liamch/


















by SAM









by _LiamCH_









http://www.flickr.com/people/billkatygemma/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/londoncamera/5709075450/









_source: google image _









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6756947831/










_Originally posted by JerseyBoi_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/murphyzmike/6119762436

_
The Shard From The Monument by Joseph Price, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joeprice/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kreason/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nyahah/6982972531/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/geekmeek/6791785885/sizes/l/in/photostream/









by wawak









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joeprice/6471799471/in/photostream
_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/noslen22/6709461257/




















London Skyline Night by Pyrofer, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbcre8/7091642243/sizes/l/in/photostream/


P1110652a Snowy Shard at 3AM by globalNix, on Flickr


Canary16 by FreePhotoResources, on Flickr


Canary23 by FreePhotoResources, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/murphyzmike/7020230463/









http://www.flickr.com/people/lazy_lazy_dog/


flightpath by stumayhew, on Flickr


Primrose Hill after sunset by stephendgardner, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

SASH SCF said:


> Stop this unimportant discussions.
> 
> London, Paris and Moscow have better qualities than their Skyline. They are the largest Cities with lots of beautiful history.
> Frankfurt is the financial Capital of the EU.
> Istanbul is the only city located on 2 continents.
> Rotterdam is the biggest port in Europe.
> Warsaw is the Capital of a Country which isn't in a crisis.
> Milan is the fashion capital of Europe.
> And so on...





Countach said:


> ...I make the example of my city, Milan. Milan is the financial capital of the country with the second manufacturing industry in Europe (and in world's top five I think), is the capital of fashion and design and is a global city. If you combine these elements, according to your "theory", Milan should be one of the cities with the tallest buildings in the world, but it is not so. The architectural choices are not connected with the power of a city.
> Around 50 years ago, Milan had the highest highrise buildings in EU, now there are cities with taller buildings, but the influence of Milan increased.
> So, do you consider Dubai the most powerful city in the world?


I totally agree with both of you guys :cheers: It's not the highrises and skyscrapers, that makes the major cities of Europe important...it everything else. We have some of the worlds most important, powerful (in every sense) and beautiful cities. London would still be #1 in the world without the shard!!!!
Every country in the world (almost ) has a supertall, buth that doesn't make them any more important or powerful.
I know this is Skyscrapercity and that we all love and discuss skyscrapers (I love it to ), but Europe only needs skyscrapers to show of and impress tourists...we would be just as powerful and important without them 
Thank you all for the photos :cheers:...and don't get me wrong...I love skyscrapers in Europe...but we don't need them...if you get my point


----------



## EuroMaster

A Rotterdam picture by Big Crunch









And one by Ossip


----------



## SO143

Galandar said:


> *That is not true. Baku has some ten completed or topped out 100m+ buildings.* As for under contruction ones, again their number does not exceed 20 or so. So please don't spread out misinformation.


only 10? not 480? :shocked:














Countach said:


> I do not agree with this connection.


(i don't really wish to post a lot of off topic explanation in this thread) but those two words are described in a completely different way


----------



## Galandar

SO143 said:


> only 10? not 480? :shocked:


There are more than 500 buildings in Baku with height up to 100 m (majority 70-80 m) but then when it comes to +100 m buildings they are not in a great number yet


----------



## hater

Galandar said:


> That is not true. Baku has some ten completed or topped out 100m+ buildings. As for under contruction ones, again their number does not exceed 20 or so. So please don't spread out misinformation.


 
you said before that Baku had 450 buildings U/C 
and I am pretty sure Baku has way more than 20 buildings U/C 
specially with the projects like Khazar Islands and Baku White City


----------



## Galandar

hater said:


> you said before that Baku had 450 buildings U/C
> and I am pretty sure Baku has way more than 20 buildings U/C
> specially with the projects like Khazar Islands and Baku White City


We are talking about 100m+ buildings so the buildings with the height over 100 m. Currently completed or topped out there are some 10 of them in Baku and some 20 in an active phase of construction. I also did not count the highrises of Khazar Islands and BWC since none of them have any topped out 100m+ buildings yet.


----------



## jeromeee

christos-greece said:


> *Berlin, Germany*
> 
> 
> 
> 086#366 My hometown by IsabelFeistPhotography, on Flickr


nice :cheers:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/cat-morphine/








http://vk.com/photo-32112479_280841761








http://vk.com/photo-32112479_281209932


----------



## Los Earth

VitMos said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/cat-morphine/


Whoa, Mercury City Tower looks huge


----------



## SO143

i'd rather get small clusters like moscow or london over big skylines like sao paulo or manila anyday  

"striking and extraordinary architecture" :bow:


----------



## marlonbasman

nice thread...will check the rest later.


----------



## SO143

Erhan said:


> *Istanbul*
> 
> Levent
> 
> 
> Fatih Sultan Mehmed Bridge at Winter, Istanbul by emrahsevim, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By sarpt
> 
> South Levent
> 
> 
> Bosporus Bridge and Rumeli Fortress, Istanbul by emrahsevim, on Flickr
> 
> North Levent
> 
> 
> iSTANBUL by ozgurzeyhan, on Flickr


sweet


----------



## citysight

nice pictures of rotterdam..but strange light at the first one:nuts:


EuroMaster said:


> A Rotterdam picture by Big Crunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one by Ossip


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*

Growing skyline by Andy Loghin (andy42.com), on Flickr


Around Warsaw: Palace of Culture and Science, Mar. 2012 by yapima1, on Flickr


Around Warsaw: Palace of Culture and Science, Mar. 2012 by yapima1, on Flickr


Office towers by Daniel*1977, on Flickr


Curdled milk on the sky by Daniel*1977, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



hemarookworst said:


> Gemaakt vanuit Hofpoort tijdens Zigzagcity:


----------



## Countach

^^
Very interesting shots! The first one reminds me when I was living in Curitiba, Brasil.


----------



## Alvr23

More from Madrid


nubetormenta por balticbooty, en Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Dnipropetrovsk*









by *nostalgy*


----------



## SO143

*moscow*





































http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/64302.html


----------



## hater

I think he is just trolling us lol


----------



## SO143

Пятница;90705053 said:


> **** enough


stop trolling man, we have provided enough information for you but you're still clueless and deliberately asking this stupid question over and over again. hno:



hater said:


> I think *he is just trolling* us lol


for sure though :laugh:


----------



## Пятница

hater said:


> omg dude its Moscow


thank you.


----------



## SO143

rotterdam









http://www.flickr.com/photos/piet_musterd/6945354366/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Rotterdam skyline night shot by RoyzNL, on Flickr


Handsome threesome by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


rotterdam skyline by euro_tramp, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pesophoto/6782682015/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

the hague 


Urban development by Frans Persoon, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marijnwillemse/6837285329/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Den Haag by Patrick Rasenberg, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

la defense 


Jewel of Paris by night86mare, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sanjoy87/6957745388/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Tour Eiffel & La Defense - Paris by romvi, on Flickr


Sunset sur la Défense by Christophe Bailleux Photography, on Flickr


La Défense (Coeur Défense) Skyscraper at Night HDR by DinosaursAreNotDead-OnlySeriouslyInjured_, on Flickr


La Défense by Pierre_Konzelmann, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

*Samara*








http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_281713935/wall-32338890_491








http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo-32338890_281562292/wall-32338890_479
















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=78488


----------



## GIGIGAGA

London
Paris
Moscow

My forever Lunch


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

SO143 said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/394892/?page=4


The cladding of the left tower kind of sucks! hno:
I hate those windows...reminds me of the GDR.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Frankfurt


Luminale-5 by hanslook, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv*

by gerva1se


----------



## Skrapebook

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Frankfurt
> 
> 
> Luminale-5 by hanslook, on Flickr


The Winner Takes It All!


----------



## VitMos

Skrapebook said:


> The Winner Takes It All!


it is the best foreshortening :master:


----------



## MiuW

^^ :bow::hahaha:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explo...c&user=5899203



hduru said:


>


----------



## Fab87

*MILAN 
*

pic by user primopiano









*milan 2015:* renderings by Skymino (whole skyline- Porta Nuova+City Life clusters):


Pano Milano Skyline di skymino, su Flickr

(City Life area seen from the Duomo)


Milano 2015 di skymino, su Flickr

relatively recent shots (Porta Nuova cluster):


Skyscrapers. di Unspeakable Life, su Flickr


It's raining di skymino, su Flickr

New York 1930? 


Skyscrapers Pirelli di Marcello Guardigli, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87

My top 10, btw

1) *Frankfurt*- still unique, in terms of height and quality. From some angles unbeatable, from others already outdated. Needs to be expanded.

2) *Paris* (La Defense)- the only real big cluster of Europe. Lacks on some height. I don't like the fact that it is not located in the core of the city. 

3) *London*- Canary Wharf is a tad too american for my taste, but the city is booming, together with Moscow and Istanbul the best example of that.

4) *Moscow*- city of capitals is stunning, futuristic, overwhelming, and quite impressive is the soviet architecture as well. Still looks exaggerated for my taste. I am more on the humanist side.

5) *Warsaw*- I love its small and central skyline. Seen from the Vistula River it looks amazing. Needs more quality and density, but height is ok. Looking forward to seeing the Warsaw Spire.

6) *Rotterdam*- I don't really like its architecture, but this is a matter of taste. The city is rising fast and the amount of highrises is impressive. Having beautiful waterfront views helps making the skyline look better and taller. As a matter of fact, it needs more height and density.

7) *Istanbul*- the city is impressive, but i don't like the quality of the architecture. I need to see it live.

8) *Milan*- for the future, and for its highly underrated skyscraper history. Grattacielo Pirelli, Tower Galfa, Tower Velasca and Tower Breda are masterpieces of the international style of the 50's, when Milan was the most innovative western european city in terms of skyscrapers. Now they're catching up again to international standards. City Life is an outstanding project, and in the Porta Nuova cluster you have some stunning new buildings and some massive renovations going on. It obviously needs much more density. I don't like the fact that Milan won't ever have a massive unique cluster, the towers being a little spread out.

9) *Naples*- i name it here only because no one knows it. It is a very rare cluster in the Defense or Canary Whard style, with good density. It lacks on height (tallest tower is 129m tall) and quality. And it won't be expanded any soon.

10) *Barcelona*- great city, nice architecture, the area of Barceloneta could become a super cool on-the-beach skyline (yes, i don't want to have Benidorm in this list). They just need to get more density and more height.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Alicante, Province of Alicante, Region of Valencia, Spain, Europe*


Alicante Skyline by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


Skyline de Alicante by Kokoo, on Wikipedia Commons









DSC01413 by icteo, on Flickr


Alicante_Skyline by pastitio, on Flickr


----------



## citysight

awsome pictures of rotterdam!
especially the 4th one, when the first tower is build it makes the skyline even better..oh and the cooltower also will be build
bytheway our architecture is not bad at all...look at buildings like new orleans or the milleniumtowerkay:


SO143 said:


> rotterdam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/piet_musterd/6945354366/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> Rotterdam skyline night shot by RoyzNL, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Handsome threesome by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr
> 
> 
> rotterdam skyline by euro_tramp, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pesophoto/6782682015/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

^ thanks mate, i am glad you like the pics 



> 2) Paris (La Defense)- the only real big cluster of Europe. Lacks on some height. I don't like the fact that it is not located in the core of the city.


quite, la defense has only one skyscraper. the cluster does not really give you the "awe" feeling in real life although it looks tidy and nice.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

^^ The ‘mate’ is a woman.


----------



## Victhor

Rotterdam is one of my favourite cities in the world, its skyline is great for a city of its size, but what I like the most is that for me it's probably the city with the best architecture density, half of their buildings are great!, great and correct for their place, they aren't just "awesome landmarks" trying to get attention.


----------



## citysight

Yes still I am:lol:


CitoyenNéerlandais said:


> ^^ The ‘mate’ is a woman.


----------



## JuanPaulo

SO143 said:


> la defense has only one skyscraper. the cluster does not really give you the "awe" feeling in real life although it looks tidy and nice.


I think La Defense is the materialization of a "cluster"!! La Defense's cluster has that "awe" factor in pictures and in real life too. There is something about those buildings rising like and island volcano in the middle of a sea of 5-story buildings. Plus, the skyline looks different from every angle while still looking consolidated and impressive kay:


IMG_2202 by pcos57, on Flickr


La Defense by stshank, on Flickr









Paris, 2010 by Edi Bähler, on Flickr


La Défense by Richard Morais, on Flickr









View of La Defense from Notre Dame, Paris by sophieatkinson, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

meh, the buildings look taller than they actually are. i think it's because of the surrounding environment. 

but no doubt la defense is denser than frankfurt, but it's not as dense as canary wharf or the city. 


some of my pics taken in july last year





























and this is sort of another mini cluster of paris (nice view) 











another part of paris with some highrises


----------



## SO143

chest said:


> surely the whole point of London and the very essence of London is that it isn't planned - its planning chaos - always has been (ask C Wren - his vision of planned harmony never made it from the drawing board) - London's global success and what makes it so fabulous is the complete and utter unplanned piecemeal chaotic planning - and thats why I love it.


well said, chest :applause:




skillaz said:


> the thing is, london is also building more skyscrapers than the other major cities in europe (bar moscow and istanbul, if you even count istanbul because its half in asia, and it certainly not "european") and its building the best quality ones. london has two skyline, a dense, tall, north american style skyline with boxy buildings a plenty (which no other euro city really has) as well as the city which hs some of the best architecture in europe, and of course the first supertall to be built in europe.
> 
> you often hear europeans say about how "boring" or "to spread out" londons skyline is, but the fact is frankfurt is even more spread out and only looks dense from a few angles. and as for la defense, most of the buildings are short skyscrapers, the 150m-160m mark, and they are poor quality and boring, bar a few. also, london has many skylines accross the city, and new ones springing up everywhere like stratfors, as well as the established ones like basingstoke and croydon (croydon beats most european skyline for density and its not even a city).
> 
> the fact is london is the skyscraper city of europe, but the euro's try to split the clusters into different skylines as to have an excuse as to why theirs would be better, saying "la defence is btter than CW" or "frankfurt is better than the city". but, the fact is, frankfurt cannot beat the city AND CW, and neither can LD. that is london's skyline, and its accelerating a lot faster.


i wanted to share this view with my fellow members from the continent as well :tongue2:


----------



## SO143

Dr.Seltsam said:


> The cladding of the left tower kind of sucks! hno:
> I hate those windows...reminds me of the GDR.


i kind of agree with you here, the colour of mercury city tower is so bright but it is a cool looking supertall. (the cladding ruins it imo) 


Moscow-City_Business center by Andrey Kiselev, on Flickr


Moscow International Business Center by Alexander Kachkaev, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samarskyrider/6107857377/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## tikiturf

Skillaz is trolling like a boss.


----------



## SO143

JuanPaulo said:


> I think La Defense is the materialization of a "cluster"!! La Defense's cluster has that "awe" factor in pictures and in real life too. There is something about those buildings rising like and island volcano in the middle of a sea of 5-story buildings. Plus, the skyline looks different from every angle while still looking consolidated and impressive kay:


la defense has always been one of my favourite skylines in europe but it needs to brake that 300m+ barrier in order to join the EBBL (european big boys league)  of course i do aware of the fact that it is incredibly hard to erect tall buildings in a thoroughly preserved city like paris but the current cluster looks flat, it needs to gain more diversity in terms of height, colour and architecture. two supertalls have been approved (not sure they will be built) but it is a really fantastic news for paris. i suppose i personally prefer the quality of towers in la defense more than the ones in frankfurt. but i think moscow is still top dog in the group


----------



## Wunderknabe

Dr.Seltsam said:


> The cladding of the left tower kind of sucks! hno:
> I hate those windows...reminds me of the GDR.


Exactly my thought - its a vertical Palace of the Republic.


----------



## Godius

It probably sounds stupid but I think that Paris has a better looking skyline than Frankfurt. Paris has the wow-factor in continental europe, nevertheless London has the most impressive skyline despite the shard.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Sorry...I have nothing to say! This post was made accidentally!


----------



## SO143

^ don't worry lol and the last night-shot of frankfurt is nice


----------



## SO143

here's some more pics of frankfurt 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bfamulla/6961137338/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Frankfurt Skyline Luminale 2012 by Jan Kerp, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulroehle/6960188542/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Frankfurt am Main by Zavarykin Sergey, on Flickr


Am Main by www.isphoto.lv, on Flickr


----------



## Los Earth

sci-media.ru


Not so ugly to me when it has lights


----------



## SO143

futuristic looking tower and welcome to the *EBBL* :bow:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Benidorm, Province of Alicante, Region of Valencia, Spain, Europe*


La ciudad que toca el cielo by charcodelocos, on Flickr


DSCF0082 by Mickaul, on Flickr









BENIDORM 2012. by jmbpeter64, on Flickr









BENIDORM 2012. by jmbpeter64, on Flickr


Panorámica de Benidorm by PasKui, on Panoramio


La Cala del Finestrat,sin palabras... by Javier Saiz Barrio, on Panoramio


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Impressive skyline! kay:


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt


Frankfurt City Centre von JustMyron auf Flickr


----------



## Fab87

Godius said:


> It probably sounds stupid but I think that Paris has a better looking skyline than Frankfurt. Paris has the wow-factor in continental europe, nevertheless London has the most impressive skyline despite the shard.


I find Frankfurt's one more impressive due to its height and the fact that it rises right from the middle of the city. With la Defense, instead, you have more the feeling of seeing a compact island of skyscrapers on the outskirts of the city. We're talking about two different things, i reckon it's a matter of tastes.


----------



## hhhhh

*BARCELONA*


----------



## VitMos

Dr.Seltsam said:


> FFM:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankfurt Am Main von CARMINESADEO auf Flickr


:drool:


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
































http://vk.com/raskalov


----------



## Los Earth

Brest, France


----------



## SO143

Excellent aerial video footage of the Shard: http://vimeo.com/40950267

40950267
London aerial 1 by Jason Hawkes


----------



## Los Earth

SO143 said:


> Excellent aerial video footage of the Shard: http://vimeo.com/40950267
> 
> 40950267
> London aerial 1 by Jason Hawkes


Hehe, I watched it on the Shard thread


----------



## Los Earth

del


----------



## Bhound

Wao! Super super Moscow. Very nice night scenic.


----------



## aarhusforever

I really like the photos of Benidorm. we all hate it or love it...but it's still a very impressive skyline


----------



## SO143

*Edgbaston * (near birmingham)









*by wiki*


----------



## SO143

*Vauxhall*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/palomata_photography/6965566056/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

*Bratislava*









by *pau-chin*


----------



## Fab87

^^ Bratislava also has a quite impressive commie-blocks skyline all around the city center


----------



## citysight

nice pictures of TheHaque Christos greece !
not bad for a city with only 500.000 inhabitans


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*Rotterdam*



Topaas said:


> 14-04:
> 
> 2012-04-14 Rotterdam - Erasmus MC vanaf de Karel Doorman by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

A glimpse on the near future:
*Milan 2015 *(renderings by Skymino)

Porta Nuova skyline (which is already almost complete):


Milano Futura - Panorama di Feo di skymino, su Flickr

City Life:


CityLife From G.Cesare Square di skymino, su Flickr


Campi e grattacieli verso il monte Generoso di skymino, su Flickr


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht, Netherlands*


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
























http://veglinos.livejournal.com/26765.html#cutid1








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alone-p...s/view/530600/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/395726/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

London


IMG_9227 by chalkie, on Flickr


IMG_9340 by chalkie, on Flickr


IMG_9339 by chalkie, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ The pictures of Milan on this page..... WOW! :drool:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*San Juan, Province of Alicante, Region of Valencia, Spain, Europe*


Cabezo D'Or 2 by zayitas, on Flickr


Cabezo D'Or by zayitas, on Flickr


Playa de San Juan (Alicante) by zayitas, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

no bikini girls on the beach? :naughty:


----------



## Los Earth

SO143 said:


> it is not finished yet, the colour of the glass will be changed when they remove the cover from inside.


Oh ok, :cheers:what about the spire? It looks almost invisible at some points so will they darken it too?


----------



## SO143

Los Earth said:


> Oh ok, :cheers:what about the spire? It looks almost invisible at some points so will they darken it too?


here's how the shard will look like when it's panels are thoroughly cleaned. the glass colour would not be like dark blue (eg like 1WTC) 

the shard is designed to be like a massive broken piece of glass standing and dominating the central london.


----------



## hater

whats the height of the tower ? ^^


----------



## SO143

310 m or 1016 ft


----------



## SO143

*madrid spain*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramonduran/6969085406/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramonduran/7115166245/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

*frankfurt*


Frankfurt Skyline Luminale 2012 by Jan Kerp, on Flickr


Skyline Frankfurt Luminale 17.04.2012 (Alte Brücke) by gabri_micha, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

*Milan* from far away (fog surface is around 85-90 meters above ground level...therefore all buildings emerging from fog are above this height). The picture is 5 months old


Milan Skyline di Paolo Ciceri, su Flickr


----------



## citysight

utrecht doesn't really have a skyline..no buildings higher than de dom(church )


domtoren said:


>


----------



## citysight

the only city's in Holland with a real skyline are Rotterdam and The haque


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Fab87 said:


> *Milan* from far away (fog surface is around 85-90 meters above ground level...therefore all buildings emerging from fog are above this height). The picture is 5 months old
> 
> 
> Milan Skyline di Paolo Ciceri, su Flickr


:eek2:


----------



## SO143

current cw skyline (mini north american skyline in europe) 









by *wizbows*


current london skyline (as the city is very packed, a lot of highrises are not appearing in this image) 









by unknown


----------



## Yellow Fever

Fab87 said:


> A glimpse on the near future:
> *Milan 2015 *(renderings by Skymino)
> 
> CityLife From G.Cesare Square di skymino, su Flickr


The twisted tower above and the proposed one in Vancouver are almost identical.


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht, Netherlands*



















Rabobank tower with orange decoration because of Queens' official birthday celebration next Monday (April 30)


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht, Netherlands*

new construction of municipality offices


----------



## domtoren

*Not really true!*



citysight said:


> the only city's in Holland with a real skyline are Rotterdam and The haque


Utrecht is really gaining some skyline but conservationists have some influence here and in Amsterdam, the (in)famous demolition company Luftwaffe limited its action essentially to Rotterdam.


----------



## SO143

:applause:


----------



## hater

Baku 










day.az


----------



## SO143

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> kay: The skyline sucked before


what are you on about lol? :?


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

SO143 said:


> :applause:


kay: The skyline sucked before


----------



## Igor L.

benidorm? 
In Benidorm there are many hotels (not just residential buildings).


----------



## SO143

but where's the source?


----------



## Igor L.

SO143 said:


> but where's the source?












:lol: :cheers2: :lol:

I was in Benidorm. There's not too many high-rise residential buildings


----------



## Avalanix

> ^ great shot, i specially like the colour of the sky but the commerzbank tower reminds me of Palace of Culture and Science tower in warsaw.


totally...nuts

sweet avatar though SO143. (and I mean it)


----------



## Miklo Velka

Paris rule.


----------



## SO143

Avalanix said:


> sweet avatar though SO143. (and I mean it)


thx q :hug:



Miklo Velka said:


> Paris rule.






Igor L. said:


> :lol: :cheers2: :lol:


:hilarious


----------



## SO143

great shot of *rotterdam *


----------



## SO143

*berlin*


Potsdamer Platz by Nathan Wind as Cochese, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/micha_berlin/7081105899/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lunamtra/7008996389/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lunamtra/6860616000/in/photostream/


----------



## hater

SO143 said:


> *la defense, paris metro region, france *
> 
> 
> Saint-Augustin Church and La Defense Financial Disctrict in the Background from "Le Printemps" department store Rooftop terrace by loic80l, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Saint-Augustin Church Dome and La Defense financial district in the backgrond from Le Printemps Department store rooftop. by loic80l, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Photo from the Tower -- Photo 6 by Dunnock_D, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sunset on La Defense financial district from Arc de Triomphe rooftop. by loic80l, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Paris vu depuis les tours de Notre-Dame, la Seine et le Grand Palais by paspog, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/alesantos/6974072120/sizes/l/in/photostream/


mg:


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam

1










2









3









4









5









6









7









8


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Rotterdam by Deek Fotografie, on Flickr


Rotterdam - Starting to Rain by Deek Fotografie, on Flickr


Rotterdam by Deek Fotografie, on Flickr


holland america lijn by euro_tramp, on Flickr


Oude haven Rotterdam by WilcozPics, on Flickr


Wilhelminapier, Rotterdam, The Netherlands by CoertMetz, on Flickr


Westerkade "22" by ®emy, on Flickr


Panorama skyline Rotterdam by WilcozPics, on Flickr


Handsome threesome by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


Erasmusbrug - 3 minute exposure by tomroeleveld, on Flickr


Kop van Zuid by Frans & all, on Flickr


Nieuwe maaskant op Zuid by Frans & all, on Flickr


Rotterdam vanaf Brienenoord-eiland by Frans & all, on Flickr


----------



## Sid Vicious

Berlin is the best city but not skylinewise, lol.


----------



## Ros43Bur

zuidas , manchester


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

^^I don’t understand what you mean. Or did you post pictures that I can’t see?


----------



## citysight

cool pictures of Rotterdam Sash
you made a big updateround for sure!!


----------



## VitMos

*Russia*
*Ekaterinburg*
by Umformer
















*Novorossiysk*

«30/04/12» на Яндекс.Фотках


«30/04/12» на Яндекс.Фотках
*Samara*








http://vk.com/public32338890?z=photo...l-32338890_491
by @rtem
















*Kazan*
by starayaaa








*Moscow*








http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5011/..._7ed3b3eb_orig


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul*


ships in front of Istanbul von xavi talleda auf Flickr


----------



## SO143

taken by our russian friend *levaniX* from moscow


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by polex
















scroll>>>>








by polex


----------



## Sid Vicious

wow Warsaw!! I love it :cheers:


----------



## domtoren

*The Hague region*

La Haya 




























Ypenburg (new part of The Hague)










Delft










Zoetermeer (new town next to The Hague)


----------



## jeromeee

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mfizyczka/7119161945/


----------



## Пятница

jeromeee said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mfizyczka/7119161945/


****.. where is it?


----------



## SO143

stop trolling.


----------



## Yellow Fever

I have enough! He is gone for a week! Next time, it will be a permanent ban.


----------



## SO143

VitMos said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ancov


stunning view, thanks for sharing! :applause:


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*



Igor L. said:


> http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


...


----------



## Avalanix

Perfect!

Leipzig Germany










http://www.schoenes-leipzig.de/freizeit/club-discothek


----------



## SO143

nice images folks :applause:


----------



## [email protected]@V

*Dnipropetrovsk-Ukraine*


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv,Ukraine*

by Dima Korol


----------



## Avalanix

Moscow









http://rotefahne.eu/ass/2012/01/Moskau-Aussenministerium.jpg


----------



## fadeout

Warsaw 
adin








polex
















Cosmopolitan tower
penth
























jaceq








liwnik








amancik
















near future


----------



## Avalanix

Murmansk:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/setsuyostar/302480949/









http://mautz.net/mu/mu.htm


----------



## fadeout

Avalanix said:


> Murmansk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/setsuyostar/302480949/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mautz.net/mu/mu.htm


wtf?


----------



## SO143

this is one of the reasons why YF renamed the thread title to major european cities skyline, some people should pay a bit of respect. :cripes:


----------



## Avalanix

What's wrong ? There is a skyline!
And my browser says 'European Cities Skylines'.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^:hm: @SO143/Avalanix: What if this thread was called *'Major skylines of European Cities*'? I Think I know what SO143 means and I kind of agree with him...even though Murmansk is a nice city


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*

Oslo skyline by paal, on Flickr


Oslo skyline by paal, on Flickr


Another spring, another city by SlumLagune, on Flickr


Oslo city by Leifskandsen, on Flickr


Oslo by L Welin, on Flickr


----------



## fadeout

Poland
Wroclaw sky tower 212m
































Katowice altus tower
















Gdynia sea towers 








Cracow Caracovia business centre


----------



## Avalanix

So ?

Düsseldorf








http://www.heise.de/foto/galerie/Ab...Medienhafen-76389ca6001a7d3183bc5e7495bbf0e2/


----------



## domtoren

*Holland*

Almere, new town near Amsterdam











Utrecht


----------



## citysight

^^Almere need some more nice 100+ towers to create a real impressive skyline!


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Yes, but Almere doesn‘t need a real skyline. It isn‘t important for that city.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


New Year's Eve Party by PW74, on Flickr


Rotterdam Memorial 14 May 1940 by PW74, on Flickr


Untitled by Koos_Fernhout, on Flickr


Untitled by Koos_Fernhout, on Flickr


Skyline by richardt777, on Flickr


Untitled by richardt777, on Flickr


Rotterdam Skyline  by richardt777, on Flickr


Rotterdam Skyline  by richardt777, on Flickr


Rotterdam Skyline  by richardt777, on Flickr


Rotterdam Skyline  by richardt777, on Flickr


Rotterdam Skyline  by richardt777, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Amrafel

Skyline of Bratislava by SSC user pau-chin



pau-chin said:


>


----------



## citysight

great picture of rotterdam especially the first one !
bravo Sash !!


----------



## christos-greece

*berlin, Germany*

Untitled by albacon, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline by sebastianfrank_net, on Flickr


Spreelicht / Postkarte by 96dpi, on Flickr


berlin skyline by nsimn, on Flickr


----------



## Avalanix

Poznan:









http://img236.imageshack.us/img236/3919/20070624makro0049ss5.jpg

decent skyline for 500000 people


----------



## domtoren

Breda, Netherlands


----------



## VitMos

*Saratov, Russia*








by roi95


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
by ivan.potapoff
























by mr. MyXiN


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*

L'esprit de l'escalier by Helena Barker, on Flickr


Skyline de Paris by Nijule, on Flickr


La Defense skyline by Mike Franks, on Flickr


Paris by Dynamikus, on Flickr


La Défense from the Eiffel Tower by buly89, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*


The only place that I call home. by musesyndrome_, on Flickr


----------



## MakaWella

^^ :cheers:

There are at this moment several 150m + U/C in Levent..


----------



## SO143

*Frankfurt*









http://www.thirolf.de/


----------



## meteoforumitalia

MILAN by dox74:


----------



## Countach

^^

better and better :nuts:


----------



## hater

Baku










by Heydar013
originally posted by Xterminal


----------



## Arda_1923

Zorlu Update by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Los Earth

^^ 
It has all the twin towers in Europe


----------



## Dakaro

Countach said:


> ^^
> 
> better and better :nuts:


:yes:


----------



## hhhhh

*BARCELONA*


----------



## Galro

^^ Nice one. I love the density of Barcelona! :cheers:


----------



## citysight

:lol:


domtoren said:


> Breda, Netherlands


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*

Milan skyline by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


Milano skyline by Tormenta en julio, on Flickr


Milano by [toffa], on Flickr


Palazzo Lombardia - Milano by fotopierino, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

meteoforumitalia said:


> MILAN by dox74:












by Van Loon, from North Park, a large park inside the city:



















by Blog02:


----------



## Countach

^^
I love the second picture..:nuts:


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw Poland
















and cooming soon new tower cosmopolitan twarda 2/4








by http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaobaorui/7148689805/sizes/l/in/set-72157629413583578/


----------



## SO143

Primrose Hill by esslingerphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

meteoforumitalia said:


> MILAN


 :cheers:


----------



## SO143

*The City*









http://henry-stuart.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/lloyds-building-outside.jpg


----------



## [email protected]@V

*Dnipropetrovsk-Ukraine*


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*Rotterdam*


Eric Offereins said:


>





Eric Offereins said:


> 5 mei:


With the new central station.


The City is Ours said:


> 06-05-2012.


----------



## xussep80

Barcelona:



hhhhh said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/monochromo/6988388247/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## domtoren

*DEN HAAG*


----------



## domtoren

*Holland*














































all taken from aboard a train


----------



## CalmWater

domtoren said:


>


Huh? :?


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

It refers to the photo’s below it 
(The photo’s of Utrecht and Rotterdam )


----------



## Пятница

Yellow Fever said:


> I have enough! He is gone for a week! Next time, it will be a permanent ban.


Unsubscribed.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Hello, back again 
I hope you will stop now with: Where is this, or what is this city?


----------



## Пятница

CitoyenNéerlandais said:


> Hello, back again
> I hope you will stop now with: Where is this, or what is this city?


ok, im back, just for your sake:cheers1:

*subscribed*


----------



## domtoren

*Probable whereabouts of this image....*



jeromeee said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mfizyczka/7119161945/


I suspect the photo above was taken in this region of FRG:










Now Mr Friday has the probable answer in his native language!!


----------



## Gordion

Asian part of Istanbul

Picture from Jakob


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


2012-04-21 Rotterdam - View from De Hofpoort - 25 by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-04-21 Rotterdam - View from De Hofpoort - 24 by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-04-21 Rotterdam - View from De Hofpoort - 23 by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-04-21 Rotterdam - View from De Hofpoort - 12 by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-04-21 Rotterdam - View from De Hofpoort - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr


2011-07-04 Rotterdam - De Calypso vanuit het Faculteitsgebouw Erasmus MC - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr


2011-07-04 Rotterdam - View from Faculteitsgebouw Erasmus MC - 17 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren

*And another classic Dutch gem*

it's this cathedral city:










with two cathedrals:

the old St. Bavo one, Medieval Gothic, taken over by the Protestants after Calvinist reformation:










and the new St Bavo, built around the turn of 19th-20th centuries:










Reconstructed windmill de Adriaan:










De Koepel (The Dome) is another famous building, especially among law-breakers:










and in the distance loom the towers of Amsterdam.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

^^Thank you. Haarlem is a really beautiful city. 

*Rotterdam*


Rotterdam by Chris Wevers, on Flickr


Rotterdam by Moyan_Brenn, on Flickr


Rotterdam Skyline by Don't think just shoot, on Flickr


Delftse Poort, Rotterdam by PvRFotografie, on Flickr


the red apple by krisleeuw, on Flickr


red apple by HarryMT, on Flickr


----------



## agus_southMVD

^^ That red new building is looking great!

Edit: sorry, I'll post it there


----------



## SO143

^^

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1485876


----------



## citysight

that building is called the red apple and it was finished a few years ago...now they want to build a other tower close to this one called up:town(108m)


agus_southMVD said:


> ^^ That red new building is looking great!
> 
> Edit: sorry, I'll post it there


----------



## Fab87

*MILAN*, pic by BASU (on SSC)


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



Topaas said:


> Nog van 25-02:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
















by Liwnik


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
by levaniX
View to Moscow IBC(one of the rarest ones)








by РВСН
























by Virus2501


----------



## VitMos

*Ekaterinburg*
by Umformer


----------



## [email protected]@V

*Dnipropetrovsk-Ukraine*


----------



## Пятница

^^
my city!!!


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*

[107/365] Varsovia Skyline by CarlosBull, on Flickr


This is Warsaw 1 by .pk, on Flickr


Mariott Hotel Warsaw by ninuska2007, on Flickr


Warsaw by Betty Boop Be, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









http://vk.com/my_kyiv


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm*









Source


----------



## Izus67

Nika


----------



## Пятница

omg trafficmg:


----------



## Los Earth

VitMos said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Virus2501


The City looks huge in this picture!
But La defense is still twice as long


----------



## Igor L.

Пятница;91269015 said:


> omg trafficmg:


The same traffic on the roads in Kyiv :bash:



Igor L. said:


> http://www.pravda.com.ua/





Igor L. said:


> Road traffic in the city:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://infopres.livejournal.com/


----------



## hater

omg ^^^


----------



## Igor L.

^^
*Kyiv-1989*

*Population* 2,6 mln
*Cars in the city* 0,35 mln

*Kyiv-2012*

*Population* 2,8 mln
*Cars in the city* 1,12 mln

It's time to fly a helicopter :lol:


----------



## kamranyeezy

Igor L. said:


> ^^
> *Kyiv-1989*
> 
> *Population* 2,6 mln
> *Cars in the city* 0,35 mln
> 
> *Kyiv-2012*
> 
> *Population* 2,8 mln
> *Cars in the city* 1,12 mln
> 
> It's time to fly a helicopter :lol:


:lol:


----------



## TimeAndTide

_flickr_


----------



## Пятница

Igor L. said:


> The same traffic on the roads in Kyiv :bash:


ya, i had a many times standing in a traffic jam in Kiev, особенно на левом берегу, когда въезжаешь со стороны борисполя))


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



The City is Ours said:


> Found this picture at 'skylinecity.info', but you have to scroll some! :cheers:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Igor L. said:


> ^^
> *Kyiv-1989*
> 
> *Population* 2,6 mln
> *Cars in the city* 0,35 mln
> 
> *Kyiv-2012*
> 
> *Population* 2,8 mln
> *Cars in the city* 1,12 mln
> 
> It's time to fly a helicopter :lol:


You still have a lot to go until you reach Bucharest though (last time I heard it was population 2 mil / 1.5 mil cars, including those registered outside Bucharest but effectively used in the city :nuts: ).


----------



## VitMos

*Belgorod, Russia*
by Sergio_Bel


----------



## VitMos

*London*

Canary Wharf Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr
by Core Rising


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/niskanika/view/404152/?page=0
































http://fed3d.livejournal.com/?skip=10


----------



## citysight

^^nice city ..nice skyline but also lots of smog!


----------



## Junk

*French skylines *
One tower in the middle of nothing.
Here are a few examples:

*Paris*








http://www.panoramio.com/

*Marseille*








http://www.panoramio.com/

*Lyon*








http://imgll.trivago.com/

*Nantes*








http://www.nantes-tourisme.com

*Nancy*









*Tulle*








http://www.pss-archi.eu

and there are of course many more!


----------



## tikiturf

Why don't you include the most important and the best skyline in France ?


La Défense as seen from the Eiffel Tower, Paris, France par Frank Crooijmans, sur Flickr


Arc De Triomphe par calfarhan, sur Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

Junk said:


> *French skylines *
> One tower in the middle of nothing.
> Here are a few examples:



Ha ha, the second french cluster is just scattered, all over the country.

Anyway, that nice tower in Lyon definitely needs a giant pencil sharpener !


----------



## Los Earth

tikiturf said:


> Why don't you include the most important and the best skyline in France ?
> 
> 
> Arc De Triomphe par calfarhan, sur Flickr


Because he talked about a single tower 



> *French skylines *
> One tower in the middle of nothing.
> Here are a few examples:


----------



## derechaconservadora

amazing thread.


----------



## Junk

TimeAndTide said:


> Ha ha, the second french cluster is just scattered, all over the country.
> 
> Anyway, that nice tower in Lyon definitely needs a giant pencil sharpener !


Yes. I think that Lyon has a nicely developing skyline though with several 100+ projects.


----------



## christos-greece

*Marseille, France*

Marseille, Panorama - Skyline, Port - Harbour by blafond, on Flickr


Marseille, Panorama - Skyline by blafond, on Flickr


Marseille, Panorama - Skyline by blafond, on Flickr


Marseille, Panorama - Skyline, Autoroute A7 by blafond, on Flickr


Marseille, Panorama - Skyline, Luminy by blafond, on Flickr


Marseille Skyline by zevzevzevzev, on Flickr


----------



## Giorgio Calla

*Sofia, Bulgaria*

Verry interesting video for old Sofia -
!!!ENJOY!!!





My best pic of Sofia, its amazing! *Sofia DownTown and National Palace of the Culture.*









View from *Vitosha Mountain*









*St. Aleksander Nevski* 




































*
Milenium Center - 121m. ^^* in Sofia DownTown









*New City of Sofia*









*Capital Fort - 126m.* ^^









*I want* to say in advance that the photos are not mine, but from section Pictures from Bulgaria,
Welcome!


----------



## Fab87

*MILANO*


DSC00057 di quasart.it, su Flickr


----------



## Countach

^^

nice one :cheers:

The Solaria Tower starts to be visible in the skyline! Unfortunately the Pirelli Tower is hidden..


----------



## Countach

*Milan*

photo by BASU, another nice view on this growing skyline.. :cheers:



BASU said:


> mi ripeto ma il cielo oggi era invitante..


----------



## Countach

*Milano* again, today's sunset

photos by dox74



dox74 said:


> tramonto di stasera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> con impostazione della fotocamera diverse


----------



## Avalanix

Hamburg









http://www.fotograf-hamburg.de/01_hafen_fotograf_hamburg/71_panorama-hamburg-landungsbruecken.html


----------



## vilniusguide

Vilnius.

>>>








http://www.daumantas.eu/index.php?Itemid=20

>>>>








http://everybo.dy.fi/gallery/show_img.pl?img=5626


>>>








wiki









vsaa.lt









vsaa.lt


----------



## nhoi

Tyumen


























http://img-fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Tyumen is located in Asia. :bash:


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*



Igor L. said:


>





Igor L. said:


>





Igor L. said:


>


http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## jlaw

scary, at the same time amusing photo!


----------



## VitMos

Igor L. said:


> ^^ Tyumen is located in Asia. :bash:



all Russian forum is at the European continental forum. therefore we can load here even Vladivostok or Krasnoyarsk:lol:
by the way, good photos from Kiev


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
















http://mister-marat.livejournal.com/41533.html#cutid1








http://alexandr-remnev.livejournal.com/33005.html#cutid1








http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/москва/users/photo-sk1/view/452637?page=0&how=week&type=image
















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/arzamas75/


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam (Northern bank)









Rotterdam (Southern bank)


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
>>scroll
















by bad_boy


----------



## aarhusforever

VitMos said:


> all Russian forum is at the European continental forum. therefore we can load here even Vladivostok or Krasnoyarsk:lol:
> by the way, good photos from Kiev


That is true. You can post *all the Russian skylines* in this thread!


----------



## Igor L.

Jakob said:


> Besides, Turkey is in the Euroscraper section. Hence, there's no doubt that Ankara skyline pictures belong into this thread, too...


...a very stupid argument...



VitMos said:


> all Russian forum is at the European continental forum. *therefore we can load here even Vladivostok or Krasnoyarsk*:lol:
> by the way, good photos from Kiev


This is nonsense.:nuts: 



Jakob said:


> If Kiev and Moscow are European cities Ankara is as well.


Kyiv is located in Europe. Ukraine is the largest country by area that is located entirely in Europe. Ankara is located in Asia. Asian cities should be in thread of *Asian Cities Skylines*.


----------



## VitMos

all cities and the countries are distributed on forums and all Russia is in the European. I don't understand why so much anger, after all in an Asian part of Russia there are only some large skyline


----------



## VitMos

*Vladivostok*
















http://smitsmitty.livejournal.com/88946.html
*Khabarovsk*








http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/43151.html
*Barnaul*
by Siberian








*Krasnoyarsk*
by IgorTCRS24


----------



## Igor L.

VitMos said:


> *Vladivostok*












I will not be surprised if in this thread will be a lot of photos of the cities of Japan, China, Mongolia, North Korea & South Korea.:nuts: Welcome to European Cities Skylines. :lol:


----------



## Imax33

Baku Panorama image hosted on flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

wow!


----------



## meteoforumitalia

AirGranada said:


> Wow!! Spectacular skyline from Milano!! :cheers: Also I didn't know that Milano had mountains with snow, I thought only Torino had. *And a question, ¿how long (minutes) is Milano from Genoa (beaches)?* Thank you very much.
> 
> PD: could you say to me things to visit in Milano?? Duomo?? What more? Thanks.


those mountains overtake 4000 metres...the biggest that you can see in the pics is monte rosa 4660 m. there's always snow on that mountains.

milano is about 1,30 h from genoa.. it also depends on where you start! wheter from the north or from the south of the city

there're lots of things: duomo and all the city centre (galleria, scala theatre, accademia di brera, sforzesco castel with sempione park, quadrilatero della moda and more..), navigli area, porta nuova area with the new buildings and more..
_____________

yesterday:



















by mr205063


----------



## gcd

*Istanbul, Turkey*


----------



## MakaWella

^^ a bit old picture of Maslak Istanbul. Spine tower (200m+) is rising in the middle of this cluster.


----------



## domtoren

Luxembourg










Brussel










Utrecht



















Harlingen










Rotterdam on the far horizon


----------



## hhhhh

barcelona


----------



## Racingfreak

The Hague


----------



## fadeout

WARSAW
By:radeko








golebiewski
































_______________________________________
Fan Zone /Live webcam Warsaw skylines
http://oognet.pl/content/details/276
http://oognet.pl/content/details/9
_______________________________________
By: MikeN
















































Zlota 44








































































Cosmopolitan Tower


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*



Igor L. said:


> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/472482/





Igor L. said:


> Remembering the summer days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://r-naumov.livejournal.com/





Romashka01 said:


> by Y. Kovalenkohttp://gt4uri.io.ua/


...


----------



## SO143

London Docklands by Simon Greig (xrrr), on Flickr


London Docklands by Simon Greig (xrrr), on Flickr



















by *the construction chest*


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv*









...by dimocritus /Dima Korol/


----------



## SO143

too much pictures of kyiv and warsaw pics in this thread, bro. please let people post the pics of other different cities as well.


----------



## Пятница

SO143 said:


> too much pictures of kyiv and warsaw pics in this thread, bro. please let people post the pics of other different cities as well.


shut up

don't tell him what to do, this is NOT your own thread.


----------



## hater

Baku



























by news.az


----------



## domtoren

*Benelux*

Luxembourg




























Brussel










Utrecht










IJsselstein 










Harlingen




























West-Terschelling


----------



## domtoren




----------



## fadeout

Poland
Cracow


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Please credit the photos or provide their source.






Пятница;91544137 said:


> shut up
> 
> don't tell him what to do, this is NOT your own thread.


Don't tell people to shut up, this is not your own thread either.


----------



## Пятница

Yellow Fever said:


> Don't tell people to shut up, this is not your own thread either.


explain to him first


----------



## Jamsterx

Пятница;91544137 said:


> shut up
> 
> don't tell him what to do, this is NOT your own thread.


Wow, you are so in the wrong here, at least he asked him politely. Perhaps you should do the same. hno:


----------



## Пятница

Jamsterx said:


> Wow, you are so in the wrong here, at least he asked him politely. Perhaps you should do the same. hno:


he is not at all to worry how many photos of kiev here is - so many and will be


----------



## Igor L.

SO143 said:


> too much pictures of kyiv and warsaw pics in this thread, bro. please let people post the pics of other different cities as well.












The final tournament will be hosted by Poland and Ukraine between June 8, and July 1, 2012.

Match 1 - National Stadium, *Warsaw*
UEFA Euro 2012 Final - Olympic Stadium, *Kyiv* :cheers2:

Kyiv & Warsaw will be the main cities in Europe in the first half of summer 2012.


----------



## citysight

Warsaw is sooooo overrated:nuts::nuts:


----------



## Los Earth

Moscow


> " View of the Moscow International Business Center "on Yandeks.Fotkah


----------



## jeromeee

Igor L. said:


> The final tournament will be hosted by Poland and Ukraine between June 8, and July 1, 2012.
> 
> Match 1 - National Stadium, *Warsaw*
> UEFA Euro 2012 Final - Olympic Stadium, *Kyiv* :cheers2:
> 
> Kyiv & Warsaw will be the main cities in Europe in the first half of summer 2012.


so what?
They seem to be nice cities but I have to agree that both are too often in this thread.


----------



## Пятница

jeromeee said:


> so what?
> They seem to be nice cities but I have to agree that both are too often in this thread.


just pass by


----------



## fadeout

Wroclaw Poland 








































mrkaziu








grzybson88








alsen...








pawel19-97


----------



## Пятница

My city Dnepropetrovsk, Ukraine, taken by my phone now from 12 floor.
I tagged my house


----------



## christos-greece

*Napoli, Italy*

Naples skyline by dblasb, on Flickr


Naples skyline by dblasb, on Flickr


NeopolisSKyLine 2.0 by StanPoliTo, on Flickr


Naples's skyline by Amev, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul*

Photo taken by rapucha:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=72229300&order=date_desc&user=6013670










IMG_4694 by Ali Manco, on Flickr

http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=72295831&order=date_desc&user=4123996










_MG_2075a by Salvator Barki, on Flickr


----------



## citysight

Utrecht with it's lowrise skylineld:


----------



## Junk

^^ Still has. It could have had one of Europe's tallest buildings however.


----------



## Portobello Red

*Liverpool*

Sam the Sham


----------



## jeromeee

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pilleffm/7232539412/

yesterday: 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/strassenstriche/7229106010/


----------



## whatever...

*Vilnius, Lithuania*









http://www.efoto.lt/node/815340









http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showpost.php?p=554786&postcount=14









http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showpost.php?p=639064&postcount=341









http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showpost.php?p=641396&postcount=344









http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showpost.php?p=536605&postcount=322









http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showpost.php?p=536605&postcount=322


----------



## Erhan

gcd said:


> *Istanbul, Turkey*





MakaWella said:


> ^^ a bit old picture of Maslak Istanbul. Spine tower (200m+) is rising in the middle of this cluster.


Same angle but 2 years later and you can see Spine Tower sticking up :cheers:


----------



## Пятница

jeromeee said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pilleffm/7232539412/
> 
> yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/strassenstriche/7229106010/


:bash:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^
:?

Lol, wtf is your problem???


*Hanover*









http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjI6IjI0IjtzOjY6InNvcnRieSI7czo4OiJkYXRldGltZSI7fQ&pos=31&display=27951121
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## SO143

he still has an issue with the fellow members although he was put in the brig once and has been given a warning for insulting others. hno:


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
















http://valeryromanov.livejournal.com/








http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/
















http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/127004.html


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*Rotterdam*

Fantastic panorama of the whole skyline by MBarendse


MBarendse said:


>


Or from _*Topaas*_:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/topaas/7229551442/" title="2012-05-16 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7221/7229551442_2754018511.jpg" width="500" height="286" alt="2012-05-16 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 4"></a>
> 
> 
> 2012-03-12 Rotterdam - Rijnhaven by Topaas, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2012-03-12 Rotterdam - Skyline vanaf het Noordereiland - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2012-03-12 Rotterdam - Willemsbrug - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

*Perm, Russia*
























http://veglinos.livejournal.com/27092.html#cutid1
by Lugovoy Igor


----------



## VitMos

hater said:


> Baku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos by aliyev
> originally posted by Azer Akhundov


:master:


----------



## MBarendse

Rotterdam, shot today:

Scroll -->


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Plovdiv is a great city, but it doesn't have a skyline.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA

Awesome panorama of Rotterdam!! :applause:


----------



## Yellow Fever

some off topic photos and photos without proper credits and source have been removed. Please real the photos rules stickies for how to post photos properly. Thanks!


----------



## hhhhh

Awesome Rotterdam!


----------



## hhhhh

*BARCELONA BY Captain Kiro*


----------



## stefanguti

Some recent shots of *Vienna, Austria*




Human said:


> WIEN _ VIENNA


----------



## Perun

Warsaw



Nightcom said:


>


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
scroll>>>








by POLEX


----------



## Linguine

great skyline shots...kay:


----------



## hhhhh

BARCELONA









[/url] Hospitalet del Llobregat by Francesc_2000, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Torre de Montjuïc by  Sergio, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*

photos source:
http://s1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb338/remerodecanales/remerodecanales dos/


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt, main cluster:


Skyline von marinus.snyman auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Approaching FRA:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## Los Earth

Bored... so decided to see number of posts of each city for the last five pages...
Istanbul: 5
Warsaw/Frankfurt: 4
Barcelona/Moscow/Rotterdam:3
Utrecht/Kiev/Baku/Luxembourg/Milan: 2
(Rest are 1 posts)
About 30 cities in total


----------



## SO143

LONDON

42629371
Untitled by Jason Hawkes on Vimeo | http://vimeo.com/42629371

40950267
London aerial 1 by Jason Hawkes on Vimeo | http://vimeo.com/40950267


----------



## croomm

Vitmos,

Ты вообще непробиваемый. Перестать постить коммиблочную срань и города Востока России. Не позорь Россию. Каличество не равно качеству. Ты это не понимаешь?


----------



## Daviegraham

SO143 said:


> LONDON
> 
> 42629371
> Untitled by Jason Hawkes on Vimeo | http://vimeo.com/42629371
> 
> 40950267
> London aerial 1 by Jason Hawkes on Vimeo | http://vimeo.com/40950267


Those are stunningly good.


----------



## jonnyboy

that 1st london video is WOW!!


----------



## Пятница

My city on banner today!


----------



## Ecological

I love this London shot.

Skyline is growing so quickly.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilperryphoto/7235329600/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Godius

Пятница;91667667 said:


> My city on banner today!


What's the name of this city?


----------



## stefanguti

Credits to photographer 0oink: *VIENNA, AUSTRIA*






o0ink said:


>


----------



## Пятница

Godius said:


> What's the name of this city?


is writing there
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=W6NaOfaxUsE#t=26s


----------



## VitMos

*Kazan, Russia*
by aidar89


----------



## VitMos

*St.Petersburg, Russia*
















http://smelov.livejournal.com/
by Ignat Chernyaev


----------



## michal1701

Warsaw


----------



## Alvr23

*Madrid, España*


Madrid at nightfall por Artigazo (off), en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Godius said:


> What's the name of this city?


----------



## mlody89

Ecological said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilperryphoto/7235329600/sizes/l/in/photostream/


wow... very nice shot:cheers:


----------



## SO143

Пятница;91668749 said:


> is writing there
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=W6NaOfaxUsE#t=26s


why do i need to play that youtube video just in order to know the name of the city? :|


----------



## Пятница

SO143 said:


> why do i need to play that youtube video just in order to know the name of the city? :|


u don't


----------



## MakaWella

ISTANBUL


İstanbul from Sapphire by kerocan, on Flickr


----------



## stefanguti

VIE


----------



## Пятница

NNA


----------



## Godius

That's a really nice picture of Wien.


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8


----------



## amomilano

MILAN


----------



## SO143

SASH SCF said:


> Rotterdam


excellent shot, when did you take it? :cheers:


----------



## Fab87

*MILANO
*










pic posted by Gruber on the italian forum:


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Those new fine scrapers are doing wonders for the otherwise 
not quite so good looking (but nice) city of Milan... :cheers:


----------



## SASH

SO143 said:


> excellent shot, when did you take it? :cheers:


:cheers:
I took that Photo last Saturday.


----------



## Fab87

Skrapebook said:


> ^^
> 
> not quite so good looking (but nice) city of Milan... :cheers:



Milan with its cultural heritage could beat entire countries  You should maybe visit it again!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

amomilano said:


> MILAN


They both were recladded


----------



## dexter26

Fab87 said:


> Milan with its cultural heritage could beat entire countries  You should maybe visit it again!


Well there's two sides to this discussion. Skrapebook is right that Milan from more aerial or overview photos doesn't really look amazing. On the other hand, you are right that it has lots of history, and in fact in general, there are many not super-appealing places in many cities that still are great and have some good qualities - not everything can be pretty and look perfect every time. Especially in cities where things happen fast and often changes take place in slightly strange uncontrollable ways.

So in a way you are both right. Milan is a incredible city with some interesting history, but it _was_ an improvement to more aerial far away views, with the new scrapers popping up, and in general Milan doesn't look incredibly nice on overview/aerial pictures (close up can often be another matter).


----------



## Fab87

Well as for the skyline, it was for sure an improvement on before, since it completed the business district. But Milan skyline was not completely dull. Not every city on this thread can claim a nice historical skyline beyond the modern one, and very few of them have the Alps on the background.


20110318_190112 Duomo e cupola Galleria illuminata per i 150 anni d'Italia di gusme, su Flickr


Vista di marco marescotti, su Flickr


20070101_000136 Fuochi d'artificio, Duomo e Castello di gusme, su Flickr


20080123_073239 Famedio del Cimitero Monumentale e monte Generoso di gusme, su Flickr


20100220_130434 Vittoria Assicurazioni, monte Stella e monte Rosa di gusme, su Flickr


----------



## Junk

Edit


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul*


Istanbul-Turkey by ayhanaltun, on Flickr


Boğaziçi bridge in the night by sbasnur, on Flickr

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/67715988.jpg









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0673160094132.412387.715809131&type=1&theater










_MG_2075a by Salvator Barki, on Flickr


iSTANBUL by ozgurzeyhan, on Flickr


_SAL4771 by Salvator Barki, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Пятница;91683204 said:


> u don't


uh?



SASH SCF said:


> I took that Photo last Saturday. :cheers:


sweet


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv*


















http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/


----------



## amomilano

GENIUS LOCI said:


> They both were recladded


forse dovevo postarla nel 3ad Milano sparita
la foto l'ho scattata nel 2008 e da allora non sono piu passato da quelle parti.


----------



## SO143

Spring Greenwich by Kavinda.K, on Flickr


by *corerising*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7161863724/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Listen guys, I've just deleted a whole bunch of off topic posts and I'm tired of it. Let me be clear that this is supposed to be strickly a photo forum, no off topic comments and discussion should be allowed. I've been too easy on you guys and I have enough.
*I will suspend anyone who post anything other than the skyline photos from now on. You've been warned.*


----------



## Пятница

Yes, sir!


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Skrapebook said:


> ^^
> 
> Those new fine scrapers are doing wonders for the otherwise
> not quite so good looking (but nice) city of Milan... :cheers:


2 hours ago :cheers:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Düsseldorf









http://www.******************/search?q=D%FCsseldorf+skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjI6IjI0IjtzOjY6InNvcnRieSI7czo4OiJkYXRldGltZSI7fQ&pos=30&display=27495955









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schumannfest/7260901422/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schumannfest/7260944422/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schumannfest/7260944422/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.******************/search?q=D%FCsseldorf+skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjE6IjgiO3M6Njoic29ydGJ5IjtzOjg6ImRhdGV0aW1lIjt9&pos=10&display=27840167









http://www.******************/search?q=D%FCsseldorf+skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjE6IjgiO3M6Njoic29ydGJ5IjtzOjg6ImRhdGV0aW1lIjt9&pos=10&display=27840167

Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Düsseldorf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.******************/search?q=D%FCsseldorf+skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjI6IjI0IjtzOjY6InNvcnRieSI7czo4OiJkYXRldGltZSI7fQ&pos=30&display=27495955


Wow!!! The best Düsseldorf skyline photo I have ever seen!


----------



## SASH

^^
Say that again! 

Rotterdam


BigCrunch said:


>


----------



## singoone

Vienna - Wienerberg (the smaller cluster)









http://schlotforum.wordpress.com/2009/05/18/1120-wien-kaiser-franz-joseph-spital/

Prague - Pankrac









Prague Skyscrapers, Pankrac by KhoaNguyen94, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv*

By Dima_Korol


----------



## domtoren

*Netherlands*

all by me 
http://s1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb338/remerodecanales/remerodecanales dos/

Rotterdam




























Amsterdam 










Utrecht





































en weer Rotterdam:


----------



## Igor L.

*Donetsk, Ukraine*








































































http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## SASH

domtoren said:


>


Nice Photo, especially because the Photo is taken in the Neighborhood were I'm living in.


----------



## Bulevardi

Brussels


----------



## hhhhh

*BARCELONA*


----------



## VitMos

*Ekaterinburg, Russia*
by Umformer








































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vzadumin/


----------



## VitMos

Moscow


3AK_3303-Panorama-s von 3AK auf Flickr


RFMOSC20120517-066-1.jpg von bubu102 auf Flickr









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/niskanika/


----------



## hhhhh

*BARCELONA*


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



jb_nl said:


>


----------



## MR. Bacon

^^
Nice!

The Hague by me


----------



## SASH

I couldn't find a second tier European Skyline Thread, so please excuse me for posting photos of humble Rotterdam



Countach said:


> When all the new buildings will be completed, Milan's skyline will be comparable to the other best European skylines. *Rotterdam will probabily never be; it is nice but "second tier*". (my opinion)



Two suns! by Peter10B, on Flickr


Rotterdam 105 by [email protected], on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


Moonlight drive... by CitroenAZU, on Flickr


Boompjes Rotterdam. by wimsingel, on Flickr


Erasmusbridge / Long Exposed by Leon Mak, on Flickr


Oude haven Rotterdam by WilcozPics, on Flickr


Wilhelminapier, Rotterdam, The Netherlands by CoertMetz, on Flickr


358 seconds of Rotterdam skyline by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


2012-04-14 Rotterdam - Wijnhaveneiland vanaf de Karel Doorman by Topaas, on Flickr


Kop van Zuid by Frans & all, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

@ Mr Bacon
That's the most beautifull Photo I've ever seen of Den Haag. It is amazing! :master:

(But next time you have to post The Hague Photos in the second tier Thread. This Thread is only for the top Skylines like Frankfurt, London, Paris, Moscow, Warsaw and the all mighty Milan.)


----------



## VitMos

SASH SCF said:


> @ Mr Bacon
> That's the most beautifull Photo I've ever seen of Den Haag. It is amazing! :master:
> 
> (But next time you have to post The Hague Photos in the second tier Thread. This Thread is only for the top Skylines like Frankfurt, London, Paris, Moscow, Warsaw and the all mighty Milan.)


:nuts:
its topic for all European european skyline


----------



## Godius

---

(wrong thread)

BTW, I think that Den Haag has a better looking skyline than Rotterdam.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

SASH SCF said:


> Moonlight drive... by CitroenAZU, on Flickr


Brilliant pic. That's my all-time favourite car btw.


----------



## SASH

Godius said:


> ---
> 
> (wrong thread)
> 
> BTW, I think that Den Haag has a better looking skyline than Rotterdam.


Good for you. But I think that no one is interested in that. This is a photo Thread!


----------



## Alvr23

*Madrid*


madrid skyline desde el cerro de los angeles por R.Duran, en Flickr


----------



## SASH

A bit older Photo, but still a nice angle of Rotterdam.


Rotterdam skyline by okalbum, on Flickr

These images ware taken by a camera lofted by a kite


MS Rotterdam at Rotterdam by hanselpedia, on Flickr


Rotterdam under Construction by hanselpedia, on Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

More of Madrid:


Madrid Skyline por gabsiq, en Flickr


----------



## Alvr23

And Madrid seen from the mountains:


Volví! por Agujetas de color de rosa., en Flickr


----------



## MakaWella

In my opinion, Rotterdam looks better than Madrid and Milano..


----------



## hhhhh

Barcelona


----------



## Godius

MR. Bacon said:


> ^^
> Nice!
> 
> The Hague


Amazing!


----------



## Pz0

Rotterdam just AMAZING!


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Entrepothaven by ®emy, on Flickr


The search for magic realism / Erasmusbrug / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


Delftse Poort, Rotterdam by PvRFotografie, on Flickr


The new bridge / Rijnhavenbrug / Rotterdam / Rijnhaven by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

no, rotterdam has a great skyline! but i don't like this "city vs city"


----------



## VitMos

my the best skylines in europe
London

London Skyline from New Cross by se9_london, on Flickr


London Skyline from New Cross by se9_london, on Flickr
Moscow








http://vk.com/club575399?z=photo-575...55542373/rev








http://vk.com/club575399?z=photo-575...55542373/rev


----------



## MR. Bacon

SASH SCF said:


> @ Mr Bacon
> That's the most beautifull Photo I've ever seen of Den Haag. It is amazing! :master:
> 
> (But next time you have to post The Hague Photos in the second tier Thread. This Thread is only for the top Skylines like Frankfurt, London, Paris, Moscow, Warsaw and the all mighty Milan.)


Thanks and they should change the name of this threat if they don't want me to post pictures of The Hague here.


----------



## SASH

^^
I will ask if they change it into 'Super Milan Skyline and the rest'.

For Rotterdam and The Hague we make a new Thread named: 'European second tier Skylines'.


----------



## kamranyeezy

Москва прекрасна


----------



## Junk

SASH SCF said:


> ^^
> I will ask if they change it into 'Super Milan Skyline and the rest'.
> 
> For Rotterdam and The Hague we make a new Thread named: 'European second tier Skylines'.


In which case why don't we make a thread called world second tier skylines for pictures of New York, Hong Kong and Shanghai as they are nothing compared to Milan...
Let's get back to pictures.


----------



## domtoren

*Maastricht*


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

I love the hills in Limburg.
Always interesting on the highways!


----------



## TimeAndTide

SASH SCF said:


> ^^
> I will ask if they change it into 'Super Milan Skyline and the rest'.


I didn't know Milan has a skyline !


----------



## Los Earth

^ ^


> Originally Posted by Eduardo L. Ramirez
> Milan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:


----------



## hhhhh

Barcelona


----------



## TimeAndTide

Los Earth said:


> ^ ^


Yes, there are 2 buildings. Ok, there's a skyline.:lol:


----------



## SASH

^^
But regarding to Countach they have. 



Countach said:


> When all the new buildings will be completed, Milan's skyline will be comparable to the other best European skylines. Rotterdam will probabily never be; it is nice but "second tier". (my opinion)


----------



## Fab87

You are trolling and annoying me quite much. Countach expressed a personal opinion, not even on this thread. Why did you feel the need to reply here? GET OVER IT! If you continue this way, i will flag you. City vs city flames are not allowed here.


----------



## Countach

SASH SCF said:


> ^^
> But regarding to Countach they have.


Yes, it is what I belive, Milan is building so fast and many quality projects.
Its skyline is changing day after day and the main project, City Life, just started. 
However, dear SASH SCF, you copied here the post I wrote into another thread, into another context. You want just to create a "city vs city" here. Let's go back to the topic. Yellow Fever already warned us about this, so please stop provocations.:nono:


----------



## Fab87

Milan (click on the link)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7250933276/lightbox/


----------



## Countach

Great one! growing so fast. I can't wait to see all the u/c towers well visible in the skyline..


----------



## meteoforumitalia

edit


----------



## Godius

SASH SCF said:


> Good for you. But I think that no one is interested in that. This is a photo Thread!


I misread your previous post, my bad. (I thought that you were being cocky. But that comment of yours had some history.)


----------



## meteoforumitalia

SASH SCF said:


> ^^
> But regarding to Countach they have.


no, you are wrong! not "regarding to countach", but WE HAVE! it's different

i don't like this stupid behaviours...why do you have to mock a skyline of another city only because a user of that city expresses his personal opinion that you don't agree and that other users of that same city also don't agree (the fact that rotterdam skyline will never be compared with london's or frankfurt's)?? hno:



TimeAndTide said:


> Yes, there are 2 buildings. Ok, there's a skyline.:lol:


that *OLD* pic taken *from an airplain with flattened perspective* doesn't include all the buildings and "los earth" just *played with it*......this is better:











but if you don't know, they are making fun the user countach that expresses only his personal opinion of milan in comparison to rotterdam...nobody else said that Milan has a super mega skyline, better of new york or shanghai...anyway, now you just mocked Milan skyline even if you know nothing about it 

so..


TimeAndTide said:


> I didn't know Milan has a skyline !


now YOU KNOW


----------



## SASH

^^
The point is he called Rotterdam a second tire European Skyline and also that it won't be in the top 10 anymore within a couple of years. That is bollocks! 
Rotterdam will never compare with London or Frankfurt that is true and Milan will never have a better Skyline then Rotterdam, that is a fact.
Case closed!

Nice b/w Photo of Milan by the way.


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow*

















Stanislav-zaburdaev


----------



## Countach

SASH SCF said:


> ^^
> Milan will never have a better Skyline then Rotterdam, that is a fact.


:lol: just look at the above picture!

About my feeling about Rotterdam's skyline i wrote on the dedicated thread as follows:



Countach said:


> I gave a 7 to Rotterdam. It has some great waterfront views.
> I was deciding my vote cosidering the current state of European cities.
> Rotterdam needs some taller and stylish buildings in order to preserve a position in the European top ten skylines.


I like Rotterdam's skyline, only I think that it is evolving less than the others (this is just my opinion, please try to tolerate it).


----------



## Countach

Izus67 said:


> *Moscow*


The first photo is one of the best pictures of Moscow's skyline i have seen! Great! :nuts:


----------



## Fab87

*Frankfurt*. Old pic but still good...

Frankfurt Skyline di Travel Aficionado, su Flickr

more recent ones:


myffm di neurosurf, su Flickr


Wenn Frankfurt Liebe macht. di Bony Nguyen, su Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

SASH SCF said:


> ..and Milan will never have a better Skyline then Rotterdam, that is a fact.


ok, but now I want some good motivations...
we have never said that rotterdam will never have a skyline like london or frankfurt (except countach), and I personally thing that your skyline is great already now! but *how can you say that Milan will never be like Rotterdam????* (if we admit that it is not like rotterdam now!!) 

cities are always in evolution, specially Milan and Rotterdam...i remeber you of CityLife project in Milan and that porta nuova buildings are not completed yet...


----------



## Fab87

no please, this is not the appropriate thread. stop it!


----------



## Baboulinet

Milan skyline is really nice and has a lot of potential but this Garibaldi tower is really ugly IMO

some ramdom pictures of La defense :


----------



## Fab87

^^ great shots :drool:


----------



## Los Earth

> that *OLD* pic taken *from an airplain with flattened perspective* doesn't include all the buildings and "los earth" just *played with it*......this is better:


Sorry, but that was one of my favorite pics of Milan  (taken in february)
And no... I searched for that picture.


----------



## TimeAndTide

Ok, Ok, guys, that was just some teasing.

Milano has a NICE Skyline !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And Baboulinet, amazing shots of La Défense !!! GORGEOUS SHOTS !!!


----------



## hhhhh

BARCELONA








[/url] City View from Park Güell by twentystar, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv*

*The left bank*









*The right bank*








http://vk.com/id5332411


----------



## SASH

Fab87 said:


> no please, this is not the appropriate thread. *stop it*!


Yes please, or otherwise I will sell my Giuletta and I will never visit Italy again.


AMSTERDAM


Skyline Amsterdam Zuidoost by hanselpedia, on Flickr


Amsterdam Skyline by Fedpics, on Flickr


Amsterdam skyline by kwikzilver, on Flickr


Skyline Amsterdam (2) by Frandalf, on Flickr

DEN HAAG


The Hague Skyline, Den Haag by Docski, on Flickr


2012-04-01 Rotterdam - Skyline Den Haag vanaf de Euromast - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr



Nout said:


> Nog eentje van afgelopen weekend:





Jeromeo said:


> Vandaag:
> 
> 
> 22mrt12 by superdupercaddy, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Los Earth said:


> Sorry, but that was one of my favorite pics of Milan  (taken in february)
> And no... I searched for that picture.


so, i'm sorry for that


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Baboulinet said:


> Milan skyline is really nice and has a lot of potential but this Garibaldi tower is really ugly IMO
> 
> some ramdom pictures of La defense :


really great!! :cheers:


----------



## VitMos

Igor L. said:


> *The left bank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The right bank*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vk.com/id5332411


:drool: WOOOOOW!!!!!!


----------



## TimeAndTide

VitMos said:


> :drool: WOOOOOW!!!!!!


Nothing special, I see tons of commie blocks everywhere.....


----------



## VitMos

TimeAndTide said:


> Nothing special, I see tons of commie blocks everywhere.....


:bash:
the majority of these buildings were constructed during capitalist time. these are improbably beautiful photos. I don't see here anything monotonous, the architecture of Kiev is very various and beautiful and in general Kiev - mother of the cities of Russian


----------



## TimeAndTide

VitMos said:


> :bash:
> the majority of these buildings were constructed during capitalist time. these are improbably beautiful photos. I don't see here anything monotonous, the architecture of Kiev is very various and beautiful and in general Kiev - mother of the cities of Russian


But Kiev isn't Russia, this is Ukraine....


----------



## VitMos

TimeAndTide said:


> But Kiev isn't Russia, this is Ukraine....


Russia began with this city. Kiev was the capital of ancient Russia.kay:


----------



## Harisson

*TimeAndTide*, Kievan Rus'


----------



## Igor L.

VitMos said:


> Kiev - mother of the cities of Russian


:bash: This is a provocation in the Russian style. hno:
Kyiv - the mother of cities of Rus'. Rome is not Romania, Rus' is not Russia.  



VitMos said:


> Russia began with this city. Kiev was the capital of ancient Russia.kay:


"Russia began with" the swamps of Moscow. :lol:



TimeAndTide said:


> Nothing special, I see tons of commie blocks everywhere.....











http://elektraua.livejournal.com/



Igor L. said:


> http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/





Igor L. said:


> http://darkside.io.ua/





Igor L. said:


> http://big-bana-bu.io.ua/album482394


----------



## Dakaro

^^ Fantastic! :cheers2:


----------



## VitMos

Igor L. said:


> :bash: This is a provocation in the Russian style. hno:
> Kyiv - the mother of cities of Rus'. Rome is not Romania, Rus' is not Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> "Russia began with" the swamps of Moscow. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


Rus is Russia. Russia is Rus
Rus, the Russian state, the Russian Empire, the Soviet Union - all this RUSSIA, at various times were different names. And Ukraine one of three parts of Russia. it is more correct to tell that Rus - not the Russian Federation
* Moscow*
























http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/59986.html


----------



## Igor L.

VitMos said:


> Rus is Russia. Russia is Rus
> Rus, the Russian state, the Russian Empire, *the Soviet Union *- all this RUSSIA :lol::lol::lol:, at various times were different names. And Ukraine one of three parts of Russia. it is more correct to tell that Rus - not the Russian Federation


Silly boy, who doesn't know history please stop provocation and trolling. Thanks!


----------



## VitMos

Igor L. said:


> Silly boy, who doesn't know history please stop provocation and trolling. Thanks!


похоже, что историю не знаете вы. вот она, проамериканская политика в действии
на этом всё !


----------



## Igor L.

VitMos said:


> похоже, что историю не знаете вы. вот она, проамериканская политика в действии
> на этом всё !


:rofl:

Смешной ты, причем здесь "проамериаканская политика"? Мне просто смешно, когда бывшие задворки Руси, неселенные преимущественно угро-финскими племенами и дикими вятичами, которые платили Киеву дань, примазываются к истории метрополии. Прочитай для начала хотя бы "Повесть временных лет", там есть ответы на многие вопросы. Нестор-летописец показывает чудовищную разницу между полянами в Киеве и твоими предками, которых он прямым текстом сравнивает со зверьми. Может Нестор-летописец американский агент? :lol:


----------



## Logic Puzzle

Igor L. said:


> Мне просто смешно, когда бывшие задворки Руси, неселенные преимущественно угро-финскими племенами и дикими вятичами, которые платили Киеву дань,


Ну-ну... а ещё они жили исключительно на деревьях, питались еловыми шишками и гнали бражку из берёзового сока. А по улицам городов (извиняюсь, подобий деревень) ходили медведи в вязаных лаптях.


----------



## Kulla

Write in English! This is the international part of the forum. I do however think this thread should be closed as its turning into city bashing and city vs city type of stuff.


----------



## VitMos

*Grozny-city, Russia*
by mimohodom


----------



## ValenciaTierrayMar




----------



## Xorcist

*Berlin*










picture by Lunamtra on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Portsmouth UK


P5112022 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P5112028 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## nhoi

Tyumen













































http://izosimov.livejournal.com/466662.html


----------



## Los Earth

Kulla said:


> Write in English! This is the international part of the forum. *I do however think this thread should be closed as its turning into city bashing and city vs city type of stuff.*


:|


----------



## KamZolt

*Warsaw - May 2012*


----------



## Xorcist

*Hamburg*









P5132361 by stephenanstiss on flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

Xorcist said:


> *Hamburg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P5132361 by stephenanstiss on flickr


Impressive! :cheers:
Hamburg is getting better and better all the time. kay:


----------



## KamZolt

^^ Hamburg definitely has huge potential.


----------



## Barto_S

VitMos said:


> Rus is Russia. Russia is Rus
> Rus, the Russian state, the Russian Empire, the Soviet Union - all this RUSSIA, at various times were different names. And Ukraine one of three parts of Russia. it is more correct to tell that Rus - not the Russian Federation
> * Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/59986.html


wow, I see Moscow is becoming the new Asian Tiger 
I wonder how does it looks like in other Russian cities...


----------



## Godius

Hamburg looks somehow a bit Dutch to me.



KamZolt said:


> ^^ Hamburg definitely has huge potential.


I agree with you.


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam

Photos from 2 years ago (but it still is a great angle)


2010-06-05 New Orleans - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr


2010-06-05 View from Wandeloord - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr


2010-06-05 View from Wandeloord - 6 by Topaas, on Flickr


2010-06-05 View from Wandeloord - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Denicka

Dnepropetrovsk


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Godius said:


> Hamburg looks somehow a bit Dutch to me.


I would rather say Hamburg looks Hanseatic.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Xorcist said:


> *Berlin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture by Lunamtra on Flickr


one of the best I've ever seen of Berlin!


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ I totally agre ...all it needs is five or six 150-200 m. highrises/skyscrapers and this would be an epic skyline photo...*GO BERLIN!!!*


----------



## Baboulinet

KamZolt said:


> *Warsaw - May 2012*


No offense but i think the cladding of the zlota tower is a bit disappointing, very bland. I was expecting something better.


----------



## KamZolt

^^ No offense taken. It's all the matter of taste. To me the cladding on Zlota looks good (not spectacular, but just good), and the tower fits well with other surrounding highrises.


----------



## Yellow Fever

somebody obviously have ignored my numerous warnings not to post any non photos related comments and therefore they will be out for a few days. I'll do the same and may be even more harsh to any future offenders!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Also, english is the only language we are using in the international forums, no other languages will be allowed!


----------



## hhhhh

Barcelona


----------



## citysight

cool photo's of the city of Rotterdam Sash !
we don't see this angle very much.. doesn't matter if it's from 2 years ago


----------



## Letniczka

KamZolt said:


> Hamburg definitely has huge potential.


I'm pretty confused about your remark. Potential? Maybe other cities need some additional "potential", but Hamburg is a fascinating city already today, and that without all these horrible skyscapers like elewhere. Hamburg is a living city, 99.9pc Hamburgers don't want them, and they are absolutely right.
Take a look into the newest Germany/HH album on flickr which includes that picture too:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7293392968/in/set-72157629948848324


----------



## hhhhh

Barcelona


----------



## Los Earth

> ISTANBUL


Don't know who it's by

As my new rating concludes

1. London
2. Istanbul
3. Moscow/Frankfurt
4. Paris
5. Warsaw
6. Rotterdam
7. Milan
...

My 600th post!!
:cheer:
:cheer: :cheer:
:cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## KamZolt

Letniczka said:


> I'm pretty confused about your remark. Potential? Maybe other cities need some additional "potential", but Hamburg is a fascinating city already today, and that without all these horrible skyscapers like elewhere. Hamburg is a living city, 99.9pc Hamburgers don't want them, and they are absolutely right.
> Take a look into the newest Germany/HH album on flickr which includes that picture too:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7293392968/in/set-72157629948848324



Let me rephrase what I said. Firstly, Hamburg is an affluent city, so I suppose developing skyscrapers in that city would make economic sense. Secondly, thanks to its location tall buildings look particularly well in Hamburg. 

I do agree that many European cities are stunning without tower blocks.


----------



## christos-greece

*Rotterdam, Holland*

Rotterdam skyline at night by Aardewerk, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


Kop van Zuid, Rotterdam by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr


2012-02-25 Rotterdam - Skyline vanaf het Eiland van Brienenoord - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-02-25 Rotterdam - Skyline vanaf het Eiland van Brienenoord - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

That is a stunning Photo of Istanbul that Los Earth posted!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great panorama by Los Earth


----------



## Countach

SASH SCF said:


> That is a stunning Photo of Istanbul that Los Earth posted!


Maybe it is the first time I agree with SASH SCF :eek2:

:cheers:


----------



## Victhor

Benidorm:


La Ciudad Nunca Duerme por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


Mediterranean Blue por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


----------



## Fab87

*MILAN* (brand new pics)


Milano Porta Nuova di Obliot, su Flickr


Milano Porta Nuova di Obliot, su Flickr


far away pic by BASU


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

some pictures I took of hamburg from Dezember to February




























and this is from October 2011. with one towers now compleated I should make a new one


----------



## Chadoh25

Nice! Love the ones from Hamburg!


----------



## TimeAndTide

_*Nice aerial views of La Défense :*_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4RbNtx4pec&feature=bf_prev&list=FL2UNJx3wF9ELS-kvmAWyExQ


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht, Netherlands*


----------



## Dakaro

Pictures from Benidorm are very good! This city doesn't look like from Europe! Thanks, Victhor!


----------



## MakaWella

Los Earth said:


> Don't know who it's by
> 
> As my new rating concludes
> 
> 1. London
> 2. Istanbul
> 3. Moscow/Frankfurt
> 4. Paris
> 5. Warsaw
> 6. Rotterdam
> 7. Milan
> ...
> 
> My 600th post!!
> :cheer:
> :cheer: :cheer:
> :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


There are many 100/150m + U/C in the same cluster you see. Imagine how it will be within 3-4 years :cheers:


----------



## Los Earth

MakaWella said:


> There are many 100/150m + U/C in the same cluster you see. Imagine how it will be within 3-4 years :cheers:












Something like this?
Hope I didn't mess it up


----------



## Erhan

^^ Yeah probably something like that :cheers:

You can see the 30 highest ongoing projects here, 18 will be in the main cluster (left side) and 12 will be in the emerging cluster on the Anatolian side (between the highest hills)


----------



## Twister2010

*Hamburg*









©Christian Kliefoth









©Carl-Jürgen Bautsch 









©Matzedonien 









©Andreas Meese


----------



## Dakaro

^^ Nice photos! Go Hamburg!


----------



## Godius

Off topic: Is there a height restriction in Hamburg or is it a coincidence that the top of the towers are on the same height level?


----------



## SASH

The Hague



stewie1980 said:


> Den Haag vorige week zaterdag
> 
> Skyline Den Haag by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## MiuW

^^love these style buildings <3 :cheers:they somewhat remind me of art deco buildings and stalinist architecture

*Benidorm*

Benidorm desde el Bali by Pablo Arias, on Flickr


----------



## MiuW

*Istanbul*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explo...c&user=5332181


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

^^The one from Benidorm is so cool!

*Rotterdam*



hello-kitty said:


> 02-06-12





jb_nl said:


>


----------



## Letniczka

Godius said:


> Off topic: Is there a height restriction in Hamburg or is it a coincidence that the top of the towers are on the same height level?


Yes, 100 m. Two exceptions are Radisson Hotel 110 m, resp. the new Elbphilharmonie concert hall 109 m.
Hamburg is the city of world's highest churches +100m:
147 m, St. Nikolai, 1874
132 m, St. Petri, 1516-1878
132 m, St. Michaelis, 1786
125 m, St. Jacobi, 1350-1963 
116 m, St. Katharinen, 1657

From left to right:
St. Nikolai, City hall (112m), St. Petri, St. Jacobi, St. Katharinen:








Album: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629948848324/


----------



## MiuW

CitoyenNéerlandais said:


> ^^The one from Benidorm is so cool!


Thanks! so good to see that somebody hasn't forgotten benidorm


----------



## domtoren

*Holanda*

Rotterdam










Utrecht





































Amsterdam





































all by me 
http://s1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb338/remerodecanales/remerodecanales dos/


----------



## Godius

Nice panoramas. ^^


Letniczka said:


> Yes, 100 m. Two exceptions are Radisson Hotel 110 m, resp. the new Elbphilharmonie concert hall 109 m.
> Hamburg is the city of world's highest churches +100m:
> 147 m, St. Nikolai, 1874
> 132 m, St. Petri, 1516-1878
> 132 m, St. Michaelis, 1786
> 125 m, St. Jacobi, 1350-1963
> 116 m, St. Katharinen, 1657
> 
> From left to right:
> St. Nikolai, City hall (112m), St. Petri, St. Jacobi, St. Katharinen:
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7215/7293169288_b8ebc38ea9_b.jpg


Thank you for this useful information.


----------



## Letniczka

Godius said:


> Thank you for this useful information.


Yr welcome.
Too much Hamburg here  but can not keep back this amazing one
http://www.emporio-hamburg.de/das-quartier/emporio-panoramen/alster


----------



## MakaWella

Los Earth said:


> Something like this?
> Hope I didn't mess it up


Yes, if it's not more ..


----------



## Twister2010

*Hamburg*
Mönkebergstraße skyline









copyright: Panzau


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

You know where..

Pic: SE9


----------



## hhhhh

Barcelona

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zachhale/7346672212/sizes/k/in/set-72157630007174209/


----------



## MiuW

*Istanbul*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explo...sc&user=335292


----------



## Пятница

wow


----------



## MiuW

^^startling and cool, isn't it?


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam Wilhelmina Pier/Kop van Zuid cluster.



Topaas said:


> 02-06:


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








http://vk.com/y_saffron_y








http://vk.com/owl_and_grizzly?z=photo-28462085_284298769/album-28462085_138006524/rev








http://vk.com/owl_and_grizzly?z=photo-28462085_284288741/album-28462085_138006524/rev
























http://vk.com/owl_and_grizzly


----------



## citysight

awsome pictures of the city of Rotterdam Sash, always nice to see the skyline from the waterfrontkay:
also from the hourboursite !!


----------



## christos-greece

*Den Haag, Holland*

Skyline Den Haag by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Skyline Den Haag by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Skyline Den Haag by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Skyline Den Haag by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Skyline Den Haag by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren

*Holland*

Den Haag





































Haarlem


----------



## domtoren

*Istanbul?*



MiuW said:


> *Istanbul*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explo...sc&user=335292


Doesn't the skyline of Istanbul in Turkey look like this?


----------



## nurhak




----------



## Los Earth

Istanbul not Constantinople...


----------



## jeromeee

Los Earth said:


> Istanbul not Constantinople...


Are you being serious? :lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever

domtoren said:


> Doesn't the skyline of Istanbul in Turkey look like this?


are you trolling?


----------



## Los Earth

jeromeee said:


> Are you being serious? :lol:


----------



## nurhak

i see that domtoren has been a member since 2009 and has a lot of posts,
he should have it known better

just look a few pages back you'll see a awesome skyline


----------



## Igor L.

*Odessa, Ukraine*









http://dumskaya.net/









http://vk.com/album-9135837_157716404


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
























http://zyalt.livejournal.com/572337.html


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Queen Mary 2 "QM2" in Rotterdam by hanselpedia, on Flickr


Queen Mary 2 "QM2" in Rotterdam by hanselpedia, on Flickr


----------



## KamZolt

The UEFA *Euro 2012* is coming to town - Fanzone in Warsaw. :cheers2:







by Taipei Walker http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248572&page=956


----------



## citysight

Awsome pictures of the queen mary along the peer Sash !!
it's a real giant:uh:


----------



## Fab87

SASH SCF said:


> Rotterdam
> 
> 
> Queen Mary 2 "QM2" in Rotterdam by hanselpedia, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Queen Mary 2 "QM2" in Rotterdam by hanselpedia, on Flickr


:drool: fantastic pics!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Frankfurt









by Vierauge 65 http://www.******************/search?q=Frankfurt&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjM6IjI1NiI7czo2OiJzb3J0YnkiO3M6ODoiZGF0ZXRpbWUiO30&pos=259&display=28090509
Uploaded with imageshack.us









by Dieter-Jo Grewe http://www.******************/search?q=Frankfurt&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjM6IjI4OCI7czo2OiJzb3J0YnkiO3M6ODoiZGF0ZXRpbWUiO30&pos=291&display=28081869
Uploaded with imageshack.us









by polomar http://www.flickr.com/photos/polomar/7329376500/sizes/l/in/photostream/
Uploaded with imageshack.us









by Philipp Gänsler http://www.******************/search?q=Frankfurt&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjM6IjI1NiI7czo2OiJzb3J0YnkiO3M6ODoiZGF0ZXRpbWUiO30&pos=258&display=28091386
Uploaded with [URL="http://imageshack.us/


----------



## aarhusforever

^^:applause: :cheers:


----------



## Пятница

*Moscow*






























































































































*Scroll --->>>>>*


















http://moya-moskva.livejournal.com/3420968.html


----------



## Los Earth

by me edit

How do you like it?


----------



## Pz0

moscow stunning!


----------



## hhhhh

Barcelona


----------



## domtoren

*Don't think so.*



Yellow Fever said:


> are you trolling?


This is an image I found in a Dutch geography textbook of my childhood days on European Turkey - Turkiye Cumhuriyeti, it is the skyline of Istanbul. 
The text says it's an enormous city of 1.5 million inhabitants, which is full of mosques, palaces, the market center Great Bazaar and a trade district Galata which has a Greek character. It also says that the city was called Constantinople until 1923, when it was renamed Istanbul. 










Later I collected postcards and books in street markets and second-hand bookstores and here are some of Istanbul skyline:














































You will understand finding here under the name Istanbul images of a skyline which resembles San Francisco is enormously surprising!!!


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Ah, I understand. But maybe you can post it in de Historical skylines thread.


----------



## Giorgio Calla

The New City of *Sofia*


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
by РВСН
















































http://georgesultanov.livejournal.com/60815.html#cutid1


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ some of the best Moscow pics I've seen, thanks.


----------



## VitMos

*Krasnodar, Russia*
by Attraction








by Goromn


----------



## domtoren

*Netherlands*

Utrecht





































Den Haag


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









by Polex


----------



## Godius

Nice and colourful skyline by night.


----------



## citysight

thanx for the pictures of our cute little Utrecht


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Oslo


Oslo in June 2012 by hdx.rm, on Flickr


----------



## citysight

nice midrise buildings overthere in Oslo


----------



## dj4life

Stockholm:

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Kampementsbadet by David Thyberg, on Flickr

Västerås - a town near Stockholm:


----------



## Diggerdog

Frankfurt for me takes the current title in Europe - the new is so integrated with the old.

But Moscow and Warsaw are booming and fantastic as well - I love the idea of ultra modern towers in these old atmospheric cities, with their astounding histories and culture and creaking laneways with centuries old bars in the shadows.


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
by mr. MyXiN


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by Polex








by Papaj


----------



## VitMos

*London*








http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pict...?frame=2248134


----------



## [email protected]@V

*Dnipropetrovsk,Ukraine*








http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=74007&period=30


----------



## Пятница

My city!^^:cheers:


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/cat-morphine/
































http://artem-lahtionov.livejournal.com/4347.html#cutid1


----------



## hater

VitMos said:


> *London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pict...?frame=2248134


:drool:


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Warsaw , Poland*


Warsaw by Jurek.P, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

*FUTURE MILAN*

Milan, WJC and City Life area once completed, rendering by Skymino (2008).



















whole skyline (2016)


Pano Milano Skyline di skymino, su Flickr


----------



## Dakaro

^^ Go Milan! I like this project! :applause:


----------



## UrbanRat

Vienna these days...



















Dc Tower has already a huge impact on the skyline and there is still 1/3 to go! :cheers:


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul
*
http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=73801365&order=date_desc&user=6983264


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv*

by Dima Korol


----------



## VitMos

*Ekaterinburg*
















http://life-list.ru/foto/vysotnyj-ekaterinburg-2012/


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
























http://vk.com/club575399








http://georgesultanov.livejournal.com/60815.html#cutid1


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Some (bad quality) shots of 
Cologne
that I took from the Lanxess Arena during the Germany-Denmark game


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

I always underestimated Kiev. Ekaterienburg looks nice, too. Both definitive beat some cities I had placed higher in my list for now.

Hamburgs current projects market red in this little 1 Year old panorama. Some Hamburgers would say, I would have missed Chigago-Square Projects, but I don't know, how the will look and how high they will be.


----------



## citysight

awsome shots of the number one habour city in Europe, lots of big ships pass each year accros de maas river !
:cheers:


Fab87 said:


> :drool: fantastic pics!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow very nice skyline


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## yubnub

Some shots of London's skyline from different places

London, St Paul's Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr

London, view from St Paul's Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr

London Skyline by barnyz, on Flickr

London Skyline by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## hater

great pictures of London skyline 
thanks!


----------



## Twister2010

*Frankfurt*










©charles schrader









©charles schrader









©charles schrader









©charles schrader









©charles schrader









©charles schrader









©charles schrader









©charles schrader









©charles schrader









©charles schrader









©charles schrader









©charles schrader









©charles schrader









©charles schrader









©charles schrader









©charles schrader









©charles schrader









©charles schrader









©charles schrader


----------



## Baboulinet

La defense























by Cyril, with the new carpe diem tower.










And... La defense in 1961 









The tower U/C you can see is the Esso tower : the first office building in France.


----------



## Godius

Majestic picture! ^^


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv*

by Dima Korol


----------



## aarhusforever

Amazing photos of European skylines :applause::applause::cheers:


----------



## Dakaro

^^ +1  :cheers2:


----------



## Fab87

Great pictures from Frankfurt, Paris and Kiev


----------



## mlody89

warsaw, new tower - cosmopolitan twarda 2/4


----------



## MBarendse

Rotterdam today

4.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Frankfurt


Crossover by Charles Schrader - GrandmaProductions, on Flickr









by frezz3r http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjE6IjgiO3M6Njoic29ydGJ5IjtzOjg6ImRhdGV0aW1lIjt9&pos=10&display=28275344
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris, France*









_hosted on flickr_


----------



## christos-greece

^^ 

*Paris, France*

La Défense, Paris, France by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr


Paris by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


la Défense 1 by Shot by both sides, on Flickr


La Défense #2 by Gamma Infinity, on Flickr


----------



## MR. Bacon

The Hague by me



MR. Bacon said:


>


----------



## Avalanix

WOW!!
These Frankfurt pictures are absolutely magnificient!
A total overkill.
thanks for sharing them Twister and Eduardo.
:cheers:


----------



## [email protected]@V

christos-greece said:


> ^^
> 
> *Paris, France*
> 
> La Défense, Paris, France by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Paris by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr
> 
> 
> la Défense 1 by Shot by both sides, on Flickr
> 
> 
> La Défense #2 by Gamma Infinity, on Flickr


Nice shots!:cheers:


----------



## citysight

cool picture of rotterdam ,MBarendse!
it looks fantastic...even more when the rotterdam is finished:cheers:
rotterdam has deffently one of the best skylines of europe


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/brock-msc-photos/








http://vk.com/club575399?z=photo-575399_284813945/album-575399_155542373/rev


----------



## excellent0001

*European Skylines Owo*

Owo! European Skylines. I really like them. They are so amazingly beautiful.


_________________


----------



## Los Earth

^^

I can't help but notice Yellow Fever has edited his post


----------



## meteoforumitalia

MILAN, 
video by joni good:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Düsseldorf









by My World XXL http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtpOjA7czo2OiJzb3J0YnkiO3M6ODoiZGF0ZXRpbWUiO30&pos=2&display=28281553
Uploaded with imageshack.us


Istanbul









by Schabbesgoi ( Das Auge ) http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjI6IjI0IjtzOjY6InNvcnRieSI7czo4OiJkYXRldGltZSI7fQ&pos=29&display=28255642
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*Rotterdam* by Marin



Marin said:


> 23.06:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*

Madrid Febrero 2009 001 by Vicente Florido, on Flickr


#skyline #madrid frío #igers #igersmadrid #streetphoto by Carlos Noceda Riva, on Flickr


P1110632 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


142/366: Torres by GonzaloMMD, on Flickr


gigantes con pies de barro │giants with feet of clay by jesuscm (absent for a time), on Flickr


----------



## Godius

These Madrilenian towers are collective goods of the EU-citizens, soon...


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The only sure is these towers are great


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow*








stanislav-zaburdaev


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Godius said:


> These Madrilenian towers are collective goods of the EU-citizens, soon...


Of EU-citizens? I'd say of EU-government or major international organizations, not exactly of a EU citizen like you.


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam 2005*

all by me, http://s1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb338/remerodecanales/remerodecanales dos/


----------



## citysight

Amsterdam don't really has a interresting skyline, i hope this will change in the future !


----------



## Пятница

>


craneline:nuts:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

I think Amsterdam has a really nice skyline for European standarts:


New York City on June 2, 2012 by mudpig, on Flickr


Oh wait, that was New York 
But this is Amsterdam:


Amsterdam Skyline by Delta12, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

Page 250, amazing images of Kyiv & Frankfurt.


----------



## hater

Baku 










Photo by Najaf Humbatov shared by user Derbendy


----------



## Пятница

wow


----------



## RKC

Amsterdam








by a friend


----------



## johnsmith88

*RE:*



alicanatasever said:


>


[/QUOTE]


Beautiful, Which city?


----------



## hater

Istanbul ? ^^


----------



## RKC

^^ yes


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Hamburg situation 2010 and in future with projects of my boom-thread rendered in


----------



## christos-greece

*Lyon, France*

Lyon in sepia by horlo, on Flickr


Lyon from the Croix-Rousse by K.G.Hawes, on Flickr


Lyon by horlo, on Flickr


Light on Lyon's Skyline by Lyon à la Carte Expats, on Flickr


----------



## citysight

Amsterdam defenetly need a 150/200m building at the south axe district ! now most highrises are simmular hight..around 100 m !
it looks kind of boring to me.


----------



## oakwood....

*Zagrepčanka Tower (Zagreb,Croatia)*



















by me


----------



## tikiturf

christos-greece said:


> *Lyon, France*


A 200m is U/C, it will look less empty with it :cheers:


----------



## VitMos

*St.Petersburg, Russia*


«Питер. Вид сбоку.» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Высоко сижу, далеко гляжу» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
































http://vk.com/album12256937_129150604?rev=1


----------



## ced_flanders

A couple of pics from Brussels


----------



## Los Earth

I see only one pic


----------



## hseugut

*Paris*



charpentier said:


> *Depuis la Plaine de Montesson:*
> 
> 4.
> 
> Paris "La défense" in the countryyyyyy... par crashoverreason, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> *Depuis Saint-Cloud:*
> 
> 5.
> 
> Parc de St-Cloud par brangal, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> Paris la Défense par hirlimann, sur Flickr


Paris


----------



## RKC

I know, it's Budapest, but still, quite a cool picture i think.









https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/578683_425430160833628_2071223915_n.jpg


----------



## Dakaro

Los Earth said:


> I see only one pic


+1, but this pic is very nice.


----------



## Dakaro

tikiturf said:


> A 200m is U/C, it will look less empty with it :cheers:


Tour Incity!!! :cheers2: This wiil be very good skyscraper for Lyon.


----------



## MBarendse

Rotterdam
SCROLL>>


----------



## Dakaro

^^ Thanks, SO143. :applause:


----------



## citysight

great pictures od the city Rotterdam and Liverpool !
thnx !


----------



## RKC

this page is pretty awesome!!
:cheers:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Thanks for this great load of pix SO :applause:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

London









by estatecollections http://www.flickr.com/photos/estatecolletions/7557720062/sizes/l/in/photostream/
Uploaded with imageshack.us









by SO143 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7562068496/sizes/h/in/photostream/
Uploaded with imageshack.us


London 7 by tim caynes, on Flickr



Milan









by ffotografica http://www.flickr.com/photos/ffotografica/7561322900/sizes/l/in/photostream/









by ffotografica http://www.flickr.com/photos/ffotografica/7561322900/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Uploaded with imageshack.us[/SIZE]


----------



## SO143

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> "http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7562068496/sizes/h/in/photostream/"]


my flickr uh! thx for postin!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Nice pic mate! I must have overlooked this when posting the pic.


----------



## domtoren

*In and around Naarden*

The old church in this fortress city, I could climb the tower today!



















From the tower:

Utrecht



















Almere










Amsterdam 














































Bussum/Hilversum



















Almere from the walls










Rooftops, old spires and Hilversum's TV tower


----------



## VitMos

*Sochi*
by vir2oz
































http://new.photosight.ru/photos/3761070/


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
























































http://vk.com/photo1541756_283308821?all=1


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hausii/7473961418/sizes/h/in/[email protected]/


----------



## SO143

IMG_0802 by Zweistein, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline 3 by SummerSound, on Flickr


Ironman European Championship 2012 Frankfurt (802753) by Thomas Becker, on Flickr


----------



## Blingchampion

nice.


----------



## Blingchampion

Great city.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Vienna









by Helmut Johann Paseka http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtpOjA7czo2OiJzb3J0YnkiO3M6ODoiZGF0ZXRpbWUiO30&display=28490394
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## SO143

istanbul


A Tall Order by yon_willis, on Flickr


Unexplained Istanbul by yon_willis, on Flickr


Haze on the Hill by yon_willis, on Flickr


Come to Camlica by yon_willis, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yon_willis/7587018000/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

not sure this pic is allowed to post in this thread, just a shot of industrial skyline of southampton by me. 













a pic of st george wharf (u/c) tower and it's mini cluster taken in vauxhall, london












when the whole construction process is done! (rendering credit - admin gothicform) 













this pic is taken by our fellow contributor potto. the city cluster and a new cheese grater tower (highest one in the centre)


----------



## SO143

benidorm (spain) 


DSC_0621 by Maitane Soler, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7589349646/sizes/l/in/photostream/


PACK HELICOPTERO BENIDORM by Grupo 45, on Flickr


Benidorm_nubes_02 by pelahustan, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

la defense 









by *cyril*


----------



## SASH

London Photos 1, 3 and 5 posted by SO143 are amazing.


----------



## Dakaro

I love London! :cheers2:


----------



## markuus

London amazes with its density and diversity. Madrid, with all due respect, has these 4 towers, that are great, but resemble some 4 matches in a field.


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam

1

Rotterdam by Audringje, on Flickr

2

Rotterdam vanuit Den Haag by bogers, on Flickr

3

Wilhelminapier by Bart van Damme, on Flickr

4

Oude haven Rotterdam by WilcozPics, on Flickr

5

Rotterdam, [email protected] by Leon Mak, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul*


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv*









...by Dima_Korol (dimocritus, gerva1se)


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam*

some images of Europe's fourth port taken by me today!
http://s1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb338/remerodecanales/remerodecanales dos/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ20


----------



## SO143

London Panorama by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Kungsholmen area development, Stockholm:


Kungsholmen west waterfront, aiming for Manhattan by merfloro, on Flickr


Hornsbergs Strand by night by northofsweden, on Flickr


----------



## citysight

nice pictures of rotterdam, i also like the black and white one from de kop van ...and de rotterdam keeps growing:cheers:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Madrid


Madrid's skyline by Laugimdivad, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

what's up with that germany flag?


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

:colgate:
But take a closer look - I think it's a Spain flag with the lowest part not being visible.


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow*


















































































chistoprudov


----------



## hater

great pictures


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



hoogbouw010 said:


> .
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16.


----------



## comhas

^^ Lovely night pictures from moscow


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*


----------



## 970467

Awesome pics of Moscow:bow:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

F r a n k f u r t


Frankfurt Skyline by hanslook, on Flickr



C o l o g n e
_seen from the working class district of Seeberg_









by Simbo D http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjE6IjgiO3M6Njoic29ydGJ5IjtzOjg6ImRhdGV0aW1lIjt9&pos=14&display=28534305
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## SO143

Nice to see a picture of Frankfurt skyLine


----------



## Şölen

Paris kicks asses again.  La Defence is stunning.


----------



## SO143

SASH SCF said:


> London Photos 1, 3 and 5 posted by SO143 are amazing.





Dakaro said:


> I love London! :cheers2:





markuus said:


> London amazes with its density and diversity. Madrid, with all due respect, has these 4 towers, that are great, but resemble some 4 matches in a field.


thanks for the comments guys, welcome to london 2012 :cheer:



Dakaro said:


> ^^ Thanks, SO143. :applause:


you're welcome! 



citysight said:


> great pictures od the city Rotterdam and Liverpool !
> thnx !





RKC said:


> this page is pretty awesome!!
> :cheers:


thank you! 



Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Thanks for this great load of pix SO :applause:


cheers mate. 



Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> :colgate: But take a closer look - I think it's a Spain flag with the lowest part not being visible.


i thought the germans were marching in the heart of madrid this time 

(joke)


----------



## SASH

SO143 said:


> i thought the germans were marching in the heart of madrid this time
> (joke)


After "donating" such huge amounts of money to Spain. The the least they get in return for it, is the possibility to march through Madrid.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

EU has "donate" money to many countries, not only to Spain. What's more, all the countries agreed when they entered to the EU, they agreed with the convergence of the European countries (and not only for charity), nobody has deceived anyone, so, please, don't be dull.


----------



## SO143

barcelona


Skyline Barcelona by La Petite Bice, on Flickr


Barcelona skyline by maurococi, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

frankfurt


Frankfurt by Air, Germany by _Zinni_, on Flickr


20120407_1531--DSLR-A850_300 mm_03745 by J e n s, on Flickr


20120407_1532--DSLR-A850_300 mm_03748 by J e n s, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> F r a n k f u r t
> 
> 
> Frankfurt Skyline by hanslook, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> C o l o g n e
> _seen from the working class district of Seeberg_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Simbo D http://www.******************/searc...zOjg6ImRhdGV0aW1lIjt9&pos=14&display=28534305
> Uploaded with imageshack.us


i found another version, of the dark side :lol:


Frankfurt Skyline von hanslook auf Flickr

and this:


Frankfurt Skyline 2011 05 von Koettbullekvist auf Flickr


Frankfurt am Main 2012 von denkirgendwas auf Flickr



Rotterdam skyline is quite impressive!


----------



## SASH

SO143 said:


> frankfurt
> 
> Frankfurt by Air, Germany by _Zinni_, on Flickr


Wow! Really cool Photo. Massive Skyline from this side.


----------



## Igor L.

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> C o l o g n e
> _seen from the working class district of Seeberg_
> 
> http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/115/28534305.jpg


...like a working-class districts in Eastern Europe hno:


----------



## Igor L.

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=74796&period=30


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









http://elektraua.livejournal.com


----------



## HD3

*Barcelona*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thespacewalker/7621169054/sizes/h/


----------



## citysight

awsome updates of rotterdam Sash !
photo 12 is my favorite:cheers:


SASH SCF said:


> Rotterdam


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## Dakaro

Nice photo from Barcelona, HD3! :applause:


----------



## HD3

thanks
------------

PARIS


----------



## SO143

Site said:


> Was kinda dissapointed by the view from this building for some odd reason!


----------



## HD3

Barcelona


the view of downtown Barcelona from the basketball arena by ctsnow, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Larger size of SO143's photo:


The Shard by stumayhew, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam (Spam!)


Oude Haven Rotterdam @ Moonlight by DolliaSH, on Flickr


Kop van Zuid - Rotterdam by DolliaSH, on Flickr


Night City Lights by DolliaSH, on Flickr


Erasmusbrug Rotterdam by DolliaSH, on Flickr


Schouwburgplein - Rotterdam by DolliaSH, on Flickr


Rotterdam Twilight Meetup (and V) : The Skyline by B'Rob, on Flickr


Rotterdam Twilight Meetup (III) : Erasmus MC by B'Rob, on Flickr


Kop van zuid Rotterdam by Maarten Takens , on Flickr


Storm in Rotterdam, before winter came. by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## citysight

stunning pictures Sash, i really like the picture with the erasmusbridge !:cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

vienna






Floster said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

London 2012 017 by kdewhunter, on Flickr


The Shard by Something For Kate, on Flickr


The Shard - Thames cityline by saish746, on Flickr


Financial district from St Paul's by JustMyron, on Flickr


The Shard dominates the Skyline by Mart_W, on Flickr


20 Fenchurch Street construction by st_hart, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

vienna looks like a lovely town!


----------



## SO143

. by SO143!, on Flickr


. by SO143!, on Flickr


Strata dominates this view by Gary Kinsman, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

F r a n k f u r t









http://www.flickr.com/photos/t_p_k/7651834744/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Jakob

kay:



SO143 said:


> Strata dominates this view by Gary Kinsman, on Flickr


----------



## serhat

Istanbul



Jakob said:


> IMG_3380 by Ben Morlok, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3366 by Ben Morlok, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3388 by Ben Morlok, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


2010-04-01 View from Cité 7 by Topaas, on Flickr


2010-04-01 View from Cité 20 by Topaas, on Flickr


2010-04-01 View from Cité 8 by Topaas, on Flickr


2010-04-01 View from Cité 6 by Topaas, on Flickr


2011-12-10 Rotterdam - View from De Calypso - 9 by Topaas, on Flickr


2011-12-10 Rotterdam - B-Tower gezien vanuit De Calypso - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

SASH, really great photos!!! especially the night pics!!


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow*



















Photo by Алексий Леонадзе


----------



## 970467

^^ Magnificent, your pics look always professional.
You really know what you do.


----------



## Izus67

^^ Thanks

P.S. Yes, I really Know what I do


----------



## Fabian2412

The Hague


----------



## SASH

meteoforumitalia said:


> SASH, really great photos!!! especially the night pics!!


:cheers:


----------



## cardiff

London by Duncan George, on Flickr


London: The new Emirates Cable Car by ovofrito, on Flickr


Canary Wharf sunset by Chris Kench Photography, on Flickr


Pan Peninsula - Two Towers by Julian Mason, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris London 2012, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Panorama of London skyline at night by davehunt82, on Flickr


Skyline by jo.sau, on Flickr


skyline by stumayhew, on Flickr


London Skyline by Bernardo (http://Ricci-Armani.com) +105k visits!, on Flickr


Canary Wharf skyline by stevec77, on Flickr


London Skyline by KhE 龙, on Flickr


City Skyline 7 by Heart & Soul, on Flickr


London Skyline by LeePellingPhotography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Jamsterx

Fantastic!


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam by Jeromeo


----------



## SASH

^^
Wow! This one is fresh! Cheers


----------



## domtoren

*As seen from The Hague*

Rotterdam 










Zoetermeer and the IJsselstein antenna (Gerbrandytoren)










Utrecht



















Leiden and Schiphol



















Amsterdam


----------



## adamMa

Warszawa


----------



## HD9

Barcelona









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonasweiss/7678055636/sizes/h/in/set-72157630824373610/


----------



## SASH

Photo 1 of Rotterdam by Domtoren is massive.
Amazing to see the Skyline of AMS from that distance!


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt


----------



## mlody89

my favourite shot ,warsaw


----------



## SASH

The Frankfurt Photo that the man from k-town posted is awesome!

Nice shot/angle of Warsaw's Skyline.


----------



## domtoren

*Rotterdam*





































and now some with in the foreground the hothouses for cultivating for market gardening all year round 




























and one with TGV line from Amsterdam


----------



## citysight

great photo Werner and nice pictures from Domtoren of the outsite borders of rotterdam:applause:


----------



## Пятница

My city, *Dnepropetrovsk, Ukraine*
http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=75006


----------



## Yellow Fever

guys, make sure you provide proper credits or source of the photos and *all flickr photos MUST use "BB" code format, simply copy and paste their photos is not acceptable and will be deleted!*


----------



## Skrapebook

the man from k-town said:


> Frankfurt


Frankfurt makes most other cities and skylines look like Utrecht... :nuts:


----------



## hseugut

watching the olympics every days with views over london. Sorry to say that this city is far from what we can see from twisted pictures on this forum. Lack of density, looks like a provincial city from above .... definitly not in the european top 5 best skylines !


----------



## openlyJane

*Liverpool, England *( all photos taken by myself):


----------



## Skrapebook

Liverpool deserves a big round of :applause:


----------



## SO143

liverpool skyline is not growing at all! thanks for the pics tho.


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow*



















Photo by pwndplace


----------



## SO143

Old & New by flyingdodo, on Flickr


Tower Bridge Panorama. by Clwn, on Flickr


london skyline and O2 building by martin cleary, on Flickr


london skyline by martin cleary, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

SO143 said:


> liverpool skyline is not growing at all! thanks for the pics tho.


The thread is not entitled 'Growing Skylines' - but simply, 'European City Skylines'. Besides Liverpool's skyline *is *changing, growing and developing. :cheers:


----------



## SO143

not at all.


----------



## Daviegraham

SO143 said:


> liverpool skyline is not growing at all! thanks for the pics tho.


If Liverpool Waters gets the go ahead it will!


----------



## SO143

can't wait! much more skyscrapers need to be built all over the uk in order to accommodate more people and create plenty of affordable apartments. :yes:


----------



## openlyJane

SO143 said:


> not at all.



All pictures taken by myself ( see the link to my thread below) 










A skyline is not just about skyscrapers.


----------



## openlyJane

SO143 said:


> can't wait! much more skyscrapers need to be built all over the uk in order to accommodate more people and create plenty of affordable apartments. :yes:


Don't agree with that at all!

Why does Britain need lots more skyscrapers? Most people in Britain like to live in a house, not an apartment - given a choice! Also our population does not need to grow - this is a very small island.

It is just London which is unaffordable for normal people. Which other British cities have you recently visited?


----------



## SO143

> A skyline is not just about skyscrapers.


a skyline can't be created without skyscrapers/tall buildings :yes:


----------



## openlyJane

SO143 said:


> a skyline can't be created without skyscrapers/tall buildings :yes:


London had a perfectly fine skyline before Canary Wharf and the recent additions - in fact, judging by what I've read recently many people in London find The Shard abhorrent - out of proportion, dwarfing St Paul's and representative of a skyline which would sit well in the Middle East - but not in London.

The 'Three Graces' in Liverpool are not skyscrapers but are large & provide a lovely and dramatic skyline. It is shape, outline and design which creates a distinctive skyline - not just a forest of bland skyscrapers.


----------



## VitMos

*Grozny, Russian Federation*
















http://timag82.livejournal.com/


----------



## cardiff

Funny to see the jealous London bashing on here, to hear the largest city in western europe described as provincial! lol


Sunrise by Martin Stocks, on Flickr


Close by peterphotographic, on Flickr


Shard Inauguration by Darren Pettit, on Flickr


The Olympics are Coming.. by Darren Pettit, on Flickr


_DSC3706 Anx2 1600w Q90 by edk7, on Flickr


Downstream by NeilPerryPhoto, on Flickr


London from BT Tower by mikekingphoto, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

moved to next page


----------



## Leo_Tyrell

hseugut said:


> watching the olympics every days with views over london. Sorry to say that this city is far from what we can see from twisted pictures on this forum. Lack of density, looks like a provincial city from above .... definitly not in the european top 5 best skylines !


I agree. Buildings along the Thames are quite unimpressive.


----------



## hseugut

nice pics, but london is not the largest city as a urban continuity in Europe, it is the third, as said by the UN in 2010:

1	Moscou Russie	11 514 3301
2	Paris France	10 354 675 (French national office of statistics)
3	Londres Royaume-Uni	8 631 325 (British national Office of statistics)
4	Madrid Espagne	5 851 000
5	Barcelone Espagne	5 083 000


----------



## dj4life

Stockholm cityscape:


View from the Gondolen Restaurant 1 by - Abhimanyu, on Flickr


View from the Gondolen Restaurant 2 by - Abhimanyu, on Flickr

The one can see the two famous highrises ('Kista Science Tower' and 'Victoria Tower') which are located in Kista.


----------



## cardiff

hseugut said:


> nice pics, but london is not the largest city as a urban continuity in Europe, it is the third, as said by the UN in 2010:
> 
> 1	Moscou Russie	11 514 3301
> 2	Paris France	10 354 675 (French national office of statistics)
> 3	Londres Royaume-Uni	8 631 325 (British national Office of statistics)
> 4	Madrid Espagne	5 851 000
> 5	Barcelone Espagne	5 083 000


OK thanks for the info, out of curiosity what would be the metro figures? Still the third largest in Europe, a city of over 8 million being described as provincial is silly no?


Old and New London Skyline by Lesley 54, on Flickr


BT Tower View - East by Pete Woodhead, on Flickr


City of London by TIM BRUENING · PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


Top of the Hill by tezzer57, on Flickr


London Panorama by Mr_T_Fuchs, on Flickr


Old and new by j-dphotos, on Flickr


from london, with love by lazy_lazy_dog, on Flickr


----------



## adamMa

Warszawa - Włochy


----------



## hseugut

Dude, don't take it personnaly. I think the center is more spread along river Thames but not very extended northward. This explains why it is better under East / West angles. But if you compare with Paris or NYC, it does not look very dense, and it is confirmed by density figures ...


----------



## meteoforumitalia

by Feo, this evening in MILAN:

>>>>


----------



## meteoforumitalia

hseugut said:


> nice pics, but london is not the largest city as a urban continuity in Europe, it is the third, as said by the UN in 2010:
> 
> 1	Moscou Russie	11 514 3301
> 2	Paris France	10 354 675 (French national office of statistics)
> 3	Londres Royaume-Uni	8 631 325 (British national Office of statistics)
> 4	Madrid Espagne	5 851 000
> 5	Barcelone Espagne	5 083 000


barcelona fifth?? it's strange...


----------



## ProdayuSlona

I can't wait to see how the warsaw skyline will look in a few years. Definetly up there at the top!


----------



## domtoren

*Haarlem*


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam*


----------



## SO143

domtoren said:


> *Haarlem*


don't want to be a hater or anything but to be frank this is the european cities skylines thread which doesn't deserve to be ruined by some random pics, bro!


----------



## Izus67

Photo by pwndplace


----------



## SO143

^ i am very fond of the pictures like these, spectacular... and thanks for posting. :yes:


----------



## SO143

Avenue de la Grande and Avenue Charles De Gaulle by Grooover, on Flickr


----------



## citysight

Amsterdam deffetly need some 150/170 m buildings like Rotterdam...most buildings arre just around 100m


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris*









_hosted on flickr_


----------



## Countach

MILAN

picture by Feo: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=828816&page=1173

scroll >>>>>>



Feo said:


>


----------



## domtoren

*This is HAARLEM not Harlem!!*



SO143 said:


> don't want to be a hater or anything but to be frank this is the european cities skylines thread which doesn't deserve to be ruined by some random pics, bro!


Well, HAARLEM (with two A's) *is* a European city of more than 150.000 inhabitants, located at some 15 km west of the Dutch capital Amsterdam. Not to be mistaken with the NYC neighborhood (although there is a connection, the first Europeans who colonized Manhattan were Dutch and where Harlem now is there was a settlement named Nieuw (New) Haarlem, just as present-day Lower Manhattan once was Nieuw Amsterdam.) 
Haarlem is an old historic city but in the Northern part it is developing a small skyline with high buildings (ast least for local standards) in an old industrial area.

And here is a map (used in primary school geography lessons), the red spot in the left is Haarlem and the bigger one to the right is Amsterdam.


----------



## sul_mp

In my opinion, Moscow, Paris, and Frankfurt have the best skylines in Europe.


----------



## SO143

some good images of milan skyline!


Milano Porta Nuova by Obliot, on Flickr


Milano Porta Nuova by Obliot, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam










Wilhelmina Pier/Kop van Zuid Cluster




































Wijnhaven Eiland/City Centre Cluster


















Weena (CBD) Cluster


----------



## alexandru.mircea

domtoren said:


> Well, HAARLEM (with two A's) *is* a European city of more than 150.000 inhabitants, located at some 15 km west of the Dutch capital Amsterdam. Not to be mistaken with the NYC neighborhood (although there is a connection, the first Europeans who colonized Manhattan were Dutch and where Harlem now is there was a settlement named Nieuw (New) Haarlem, just as present-day Lower Manhattan once was Nieuw Amsterdam.)
> Haarlem is an old historic city but in the Northern part it is developing a small skyline with high buildings (ast least for local standards) in an old industrial area.


I think he simply confused this thread with (his own) "DISCUSS: Best European Skyline (major cities only)" thread.


----------



## cardiff

City Skyline by jamesabennett, on Flickr


London - Sunset over St Paul's Cathedral by bobaliciouslondon, on Flickr


London Skyline by Binary Betty, on Flickr


London Dawn by xraysam, on Flickr


City of London by Pawel Paniczko, on Flickr


The Shard by Pawel Paniczko, on Flickr


Canary Wharf by Pawel Paniczko, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*The Hague*



Fabian2412 said:


> Gisteren vanaf de pier.


----------



## Paxson5

*Warsaw*


----------



## citysight

very nice pictures of Rotterdam Sash, i especially like the oine with the car on the foregroundkay:


----------



## Los Earth

Paxson5 said:


> *Warsaw*


I heard that Zlota tower might be on hold. Is that why I haven't seen any progress on cladding? hno:

This is also the best angle


----------



## ProdayuSlona

^^
I agree, this angle is fantastic. I wonder if there is a night shot from this angle.


----------



## SO143

fantastic pics, folks! thanks for posting :cheer:


----------



## Dakaro

Nice photos of Milan skyline, SO143! :applause:


----------



## SO143

^ thanks, bro! 

by *dave_malevolus*




















by *potto*


----------



## SASH

citysight said:


> very nice pictures of Rotterdam Sash, i especially like the oine with the car on the foregroundkay:


Thanx.


----------



## the man from k-town

frankfurt

http://www.flickr.com/photos/liesegang/7709106636/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/_flowtation/7702859574/


Ghost town von Berbir auf Flickr


Frankfurt am Main - Panorama von zacken200 auf Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hiacynta/6867473932/


Frankfurt Skyline Luminale 2012 von Jan Kerp auf Flickr


BB__9103-2 von bb_productionz auf Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## derUlukai

small part of the frankfurt skyline


















pics taken from architekturzeitung.com


----------



## citysight

^^WoW awsome pictures...frankfurt is really greatkay:


----------



## quadi

Brussels was burning yesterday (pic stolen from Thermo)


>


----------



## Los Earth

^^
Can someone explain what happened?


----------



## Los Earth

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mrdtv2010/view/560212/










by Aleksandr55; *06/08/12*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pwndplace/view/520206/


----------



## Phoenyxar

Los Earth said:


> ^^
> Can someone explain what happened?


I searched an English article so you could find out yourself: http://www.deredactie.be/cm/vrtnieuws.english/news/120808_Fire_Brussel

And a small vid, one where you can actually see the flames (partially) : http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=663_1344377466

If you look closely at Thermo's pic, you can see that the fire is relfected in one of the claddings on the side of the Dexia Tower (now Tour Rogier) :3


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Los Earth said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mrdtv2010/view/560212/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Aleksandr55; *06/08/12*
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pwndplace/view/520206/


What city is this? 

































:troll:


----------



## the man from k-town

from urban hall of fame



the man from k-town said:


> ffm still rules imo:
> 
> 
> Frankfurt Evening Skyline von formfaktor auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Frankfurt Evening Skyline von formfaktor auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Main River Bend von formfaktor auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Frankfurt Skyline from above Grüneburgpark von formfaktor auf Flickr
> 
> thanks to fenomeno for the flickr link!


----------



## cardiff

Canary Wharf Skyline by Mickey Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



MR. Bacon said:


>


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN:*

this is OLD (march 2011) and in the picture there are not Diamantone, Solaria, Solea and the 2 upright forests + Garibaldi/Unicredit tower is not completed (...and in the near future there will be in citylife cluster: Dritto, Storto, Curvo, Park tower and Duilio tower):


http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabiomonterisiphotogapher/7745016274/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

last week-end:


Milano dirigibile di Goldmund100, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87

^^ amazing shots...But the Porta Nuova area still needs a couple of gap-fillers...

let's keep the finger crossed for the Gilli Hotel...


----------



## Dakaro

Post more Milan skyline photos!


----------



## Avalanix

Yep. Frankfurt is great.
London did a pretty good job and has a nice dense cluster.
Kiev looks quite interesting as well since it has a different architecture.
Each of them are having a completely different approach of forming a skyline.


----------



## SO143

Wapper said:


> The London skyline looks very unique with the shard in it. It can't stop admiring it.


+1 :cheers2:


----------



## Skrapebook

London + Paris + Frankfurt = The Pride Of SKYLINEUROPA epper:


----------



## Godius

SO143 said:


> Old & New by flyingdodo, on Flickr




lovely picture :applause:


----------



## Los Earth

Phoenyxar said:


> I searched an English article so you could find out yourself: http://www.deredactie.be/cm/vrtnieuws.english/news/120808_Fire_Brussel
> 
> And a small vid, one where you can actually see the flames (partially) : http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=663_1344377466
> 
> If you look closely at Thermo's pic, you can see that the fire is relfected in one of the claddings on the side of the Dexia Tower (now Tour Rogier) :3


Ok then nothing major :cheers:


----------



## hater

Baku










by Hans-Juergen Burkard


----------



## domtoren

*Netherlands*

Amsterdam





































Leiden




























source:

http://s1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb338/remerodecanales/remerodecanales dos/#!cpZZ2QQtppZZ20


----------



## VitMos

*St. Petersburg, Russia*
























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94225243&postcount=10857
*Kazan*
by andrey_k


----------



## the man from k-town

great pano by *newfvgffm*












the man from k-town said:


> pics by jessi!


----------



## adamMa

SO143 said:


> La Defense, Paris by Andi Joo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> La Defense by paaax, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vanaspati/7743153640/sizes/l/in/photostream/


City ​​on the Seine is the perfect city


----------



## Jakob

Skyline? 



SO143 said:


> Old & New by flyingdodo, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL view from Elgiz Museum*

August 11th 2012; _all pictures taken by myself._


IMG_1320 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1321 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1326 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1328 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1329 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1330 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1333 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1334 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1324 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


IMG_1325 by Jakob_Jakob, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Dockland skyline by shirokazan, on Flickr


The New and The Old by Bakis is Nearly Back, on Flickr


Greenland Dock by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








http://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNieznana


----------



## SO143

not including stratford, croydon and vauxhall skylines!!!

*scroll >>*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nutterguy/7798667926/sizes/k/in/photostream/


----------



## citysight

Domtoren , I don't think Amsterdam has a nice skyline(too spread out over the city)
it actually don't need it becourse they have their cannals and old architecture that attract enough tourists ! maby in 10/15 years from now amsterdam can compete with rotterdam!


----------



## SO143

by *corerising*


London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


25 Churchill Place UC by corerising, on Flic


----------



## SO143

*istanbul*


Istanbul Skyline by Ben Morlok, on Flickr


A Tall Order by yon_willis, on Flickr


Modern Istanbul skyline at sunset by Ben Morlok, on Flickr


Bosphorus Bridge and Downtown Istanbul by salmaanster, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*warsaw*


Panorama of Warsaw by Sempoo, on Flickr


Warsaw by guidolo, on Flickr


2012-050302 by bubbahop, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*milan*


Milano Porta Nuova by Obliot, on Flickr


Milano Porta Nuova by Obliot, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*madrid*


Madrid! by M. López, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/teekay-72/5668239678/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Con el Skyline de Madrid al fondo by COSAS DE VOLAR, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*benidorm*


Benidorm by jose__gm, on Flickr


Retrato de Benidorm by /Gnowee, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*berlin*


Berlin Skyline Leinwanddruck by Hyperboreer79, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/berlinscene/7786794356/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Skyline of Berlin by WebSebBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*liverpool*


Liverpool Skyline at night by Hilts uk, on Flickr


Liverpool Cityscape by mliebenberg, on Flickr


some sections of the u/c queen elizabeth class aircraft carrier and liverpool skyline in the background


P1050802 by Darren B. Hillman, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*la defense*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrew-romans/7786078318/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/allfortof/7824101372/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SO143

*frankfurt*


Frankfurt: Another Evening Skyline by DieBuben.de, on Flickr


ffm_skyline by BitCanvas, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandru-streza/7727875342/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Frankfurt Evening Skyline by formfaktor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*london*

- edit


----------



## Dakaro

^^ Good job! :applause: :applause:


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Panorama van Rotterdam by Forumgouda, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

For those who are interested a really massive Rotterdam Photo, click on this link.  


http://www.flickr.com/photos/arthur_mol/5768889057/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine

spectacular skylines....:cheers:


----------



## Victhor

Benidorm


Benidorm por Tor Kristian, en Flickr


----------



## SO143

spanish version of hong kong? :yes:


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by willyvonne, on Flickr


Layers of Istanbul by omer.kanipak, on Flickr


Istanbul City Walls by omer.kanipak, on Flickr


----------



## SilverWolf

^^^Those contrasts between old and new are stunning!


----------



## Yago.Almagro

Turkey is not Europe


----------



## VitMos

Yago.Almagro said:


> Turkey is not Europe


the part of Istanbul is in Europe


----------



## VitMos

*Samara, Russia*
by SK163
















*Perm*
by shados


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
















http://vk.com/albums5203509








http://samnamos.livejournal.com/14807.html#cutid1
by DeNi$









by [D1ego]

«Moscow City» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Twister2010

*Hamburg*


----------



## David1802

*WARSAW*

WARSAW - POLAND
























































WARSAW IS CONSTANTLY BUILDING NEW SKYSCRAPERS 









AS YOU CAN SEE THE FINANCIAL DISTRICT IS GROWING 3 New SKYSCRAPERS in PROGRESS















































NEW PLANS FOR THE DEFILAD SQUARE REBUILD.: 










MAKE NOTICE THAT Warsaw was destroyed in 98% During WWII there were barely building left. WARSAW was DEAD. Polish people rebuild it in 30 years which is not a lot ...
Warsaw was the most touched & destroyed City during WWII


----------



## citysight

awfull !!


----------



## Jakob

*Ankara*


----------



## SO143

Croydon Skyline by Reds., on Flickr


CROYDON SKYLINE by WoBB, on Flickr


croydon skyline by Earl Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## Himmelwärts

*Vienna*









taken by me









taken by lophophora

...and this is how the skyline will look like in some years:








taken by berlin-wien


----------



## Kristian_KG

Jakob said:


> *Ankara*


:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## SilverWolf

Jakob said:


> *Ankara*


Ankara is in Asia Minor, isn't it?


----------



## domtoren

*Constantinople*










Source: Compêndio de Geografia, Porto Editora, Portugal, ca. 1964


----------



## Dakaro

domtoren said:


>


I love old skyline in Amsterdam! :cheers:


----------



## French-Polish_Man67

citysight said:


> awfull !!


Don't panic, it's just a plan conception, not the final design of these new skyscrapers


----------



## SO143

A view from the Gherkin by Gab & Liz, on Flickr


A view from the Gherkin by Gab & Liz, on Flickr


A view from the Gherkin by Gab & Liz, on Flickr
A view from the Gherkin by Gab & Liz, on Flickr


----------



## French-Polish_Man67

*Warsaw*











And more in the nothern part...













It's far from the european biggest cities, and also to Franfurt, but already better than Rotterdam (It's not me, it's Skyscraperpage which indicates that  )


----------



## tikiturf

French-Polish_Man67 said:


> It's far from the european biggest cities, and also to Franfurt, but already better than Rotterdam (It's not me, it's Skyscraperpage which indicates that  )


No offense, but, I find Rotterdam's skyline better than Warsaw's. I find that Rotterdam has better designs, better density, and a better location. Note that Rotterdam was also destroyed during WW2. And that stalin skyscraper is just awful......hno:.


----------



## SO143

LA DEFENSE, PARIS, FRANCE


Front de Seine by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


La Défense by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


La défense by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


Front de Seine by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


District 13 by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


Paris - Bibliothèque Nationale de France by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


Paris XIIIeme by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


Paris - Tour Eiffel by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr

let's go to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vIGazA67rU


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam

Urban landscape by davidvankeulen, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

With a fleet of 500 Smart Fortwo vehicles, car2go rolled out its operation in Vienna, Austria. 









http://www.dieselstation.com/Smart/...car2go-edition-2012-wallpaper-ds06-i4153.html


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
































http://mordolff.livejournal.com/57529.html


----------



## VitMos

*Samara, Russia*

















http://nikola-kot-63.livejournal.com/8607.html
*Kazan*
by aidar89


----------



## alexandru.mircea

SO143 said:


> LA DEFENSE, PARIS, FRANCE
> 
> 
> Front de Seine by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Front de Seine by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr
> 
> 
> District 13 by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Paris - Bibliothèque Nationale de France by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Paris XIIIeme by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr




These aren't in La Defense.


----------



## SO143

does not matter, because it is still in europe and that's what this thread is about!


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Yes but you need to indicate the correct location. It's like showing Brooklyn and saying it's Manhattan.


----------



## dexter26

SO143 said:


> does not matter, because it is still in europe and that's what this thread is about!


:nuts: Okay I'll show pictures of Tromsø saying it's Paris then. After all it's in Europe, and in Norway it's known as "the Paris of the North" lol :lol:

I agree with Alexandru in this case.


----------



## French-Polish_Man67

tikiturf said:


> No offense, but, I find Rotterdam's skyline better than Warsaw's. I find that Rotterdam has better designs, better density, and a better location. Note that Rotterdam was also destroyed during WW2. And that stalin skyscraper is just awful......hno:.


No problem, I agree with you for the density, the design also, but it depends on the towers. The two towers under construction are top league : Zlota 44 (Liebeskind) have an unique shape, the other one is designed by Helmut Jahn.



The stalinist tower is the thing which makes the difference : Maybe ugly for you, but iconic, and inspired by the New Yorker style. Except Moscow, you'll never have this kind of skyscraper, and a lot of people thinks it's a beautiful building


----------



## Clery

SO143 said:


> LA DEFENSE, PARIS, FRANCE


Half of your pictures aren't of La Défense. Why are you playing this game?? :?
It's not the first time you're doing so...

_EDIT: Oh! Obviously it has already been mentionned, thankfully._


----------



## Sponsor

tikiturf said:


> Note that Rotterdam was also destroyed during WW2.


Sure. And what happend then? 

I also prefer Rotterdam in terms of architecture generally. Taliking about density average over Warsaw is a bit exaggeration IMO - Rotterdam isn't much more condensed with skyscrapers.


----------



## SO143

dexter26 said:


> :nuts: Okay I'll show pictures of Tromsø saying it's Paris then. After all it's in Europe, and in Norway it's known as "the Paris of the North" lol :lol:
> 
> I agree with Alexandru in this case.


blind! i'd encourage you to reread the caption i wrote earlier, it's 



SO143 said:


> LA DEFENSE, PARIS, FRANCE
> 
> let's go to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vIGazA67rU


it means that the skylines are still in paris regions within france. 

if it was intended for la defense skyline, it would have been simply written as la defense, you get me?


----------



## SO143

alexandru.mircea said:


> Yes but you need to indicate the correct location. It's like showing Brooklyn and saying it's Manhattan.


don't know where they are located nor what they are called, next time i'll just simply write paris or french skylines. 

however, i personally prefer not to write anything at all because of these irritating criticisms.


----------



## ElSevillano22

*SEVILLE*


----------



## citysight

Sponsor said:


> Sure. And what happend then?
> 
> I also prefer Rotterdam in terms of architecture generally. Taliking about density average over Warsaw is a bit exaggeration IMO - Rotterdam isn't much more condensed with skyscrapers.


Rotterdam doesn't have much 120+ buildings but allot 100+
it doesn't allways has to be superhigh but rhe quallity is impotant ! 
loook for instance at the montivideo tower(140m) it's quallity is very good to me...or de scheepmakerstower..it looks superb !
in the comming years there are lots of plans for builings of 70-188 m !
it's not bad for a city of just 120.000 people


----------



## citysight

Sorry i ment 620 .000 people:lol::lol:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

MILANO city





































from far away, from a hill in the pre-Alps


Milano, 26 agosto 2012 di Obliot, su Flickr


Milano, 26 agosto 2012 di Obliot, su Flickr


Milano, 26 agosto 2012 di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## SO143

citysight said:


> Sorry i ment 620,000 people :lol::lol:


that's 88.57x size of london city


----------



## dexter26

SO143 said:


> it means that the skylines are still in paris regions within france.
> 
> if it was intended for la defense skyline, it would have been simply written as la defense, you get me?


OK I understand slightly better, but you could do it in a better way IMHO...


----------



## CDNer

some other shots from *Italy* .. here is Naples (Napoli)!
a little peculiarity is that (sadly)only a third of the original project has been built. behind the existing towers, there were more and taller skyscrapers planned, a parallel big axes as the one existing, that gives perspective. This is a Kenzo Tange's project. The philosophy of the project is close to the Defense district in paris, and the project of Naples itself is older, begun in 1960s, built around 80s 90s







































​









this is weird:









see this interesting picture! -> http://www.flickr.com/photos/goldenpixel/5771922731/


----------



## alexandru.mircea

SO143 said:


> don't know where they are located nor what they are called, next time i'll just simply write paris or french skylines.
> 
> however, i personally prefer not to write anything at all because of these irritating criticisms.


Not sure why you're taking it as a personal offence while the only thing we wanted was the correction of an error that doesn't imply anything on you as a person or as a contributor to this thread (IMO you post the best pics BTW).

We'd still prefer if you didn't put a generic "Paris" over all of them, though. Parisian skylines (like those from the Place d'Italie or the Seine riverfront, that you posted) are not to be confused with La Defense, a cluster outside of Paris (in the suburb cities of Nanterre and Courbevoie if I'm not wrong). Thanks, and cheers.


----------



## tikiturf

Sponsor said:


> Sure. And what happend then?


What I meant by saying that Rotterdam was also destroyed during WW2 is that Rotterdam's reconstruction is better than Warsaw's. Of course, and hopefully, Warsaw is catching up and I hope the best for this city that deserves more attention.


----------



## EB110

Warsaw:


----------



## christos-greece

*Frankfurt, Germany*

146/365: Frankfurt am Main IX by Rui Almeida., on Flickr


Skyline Frankfurt HDR by bigfoot3108, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by sonjaleeherr, on Flickr


Frankfurt Bridge Night Skyline by renata_souza_e_souza, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline & Main 1 by Talantica, on Flickr


----------



## citysight

the whole agglomeration of rotterdam has 1.3 mljn 
there's also the harbour skyline


----------



## zombie youth revolt

Warsaw skyline is getting better and better  :


----------



## ProdayuSlona

First two pictures are some of the best perspectives of warsaw's skyline. Looks fantastic.


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Kop van zuid by robvanderwaal, on Flickr


Wilhelminapier by Bart van Damme, on Flickr


MS Rotterdam by Francois de Lis, on Flickr


Rotterdam skyline by Niels de Jong, on Flickr


Weena 200 / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Frankfurt Evening Skyline von formfaktor auf Flickr




Frankfurt Portrait von formfaktor auf Flickr


----------



## EB110

Warsaw, city of contrast


----------



## citysight

great pictures of Rotterdam and Frankfurt, two city's that have been rebuild after the 2nd worldwar ! I like especially the picture with the ship on it..it shows that rotterdam still port no 1:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*

Liverpool Skyline by Xan Asmodi, on Flickr


When Liverpool Was Nuked (2) by Dave Wood Liverpool Images, on Flickr


River Tower by xhupf, on Flickr


Liverpool, eh? by elansprint71, on Flickr


Liverpool Panoramic by RedHarrowMark, on Flickr


Liverpool skyline by JenniferJLewis, on Flickr


----------



## French-Polish_Man67

citysight said:


> great pictures of Rotterdam and Frankfurt, two city's that have been rebuild after the 2nd worldwar ! I like especially the picture with the ship on it..it shows that rotterdam still port no 1:cheers:


I must see Rotterdam, looks great ! :cheers:

I was in Frankfurt, the skyline don't impressed me that much, but of course it's just my impression, because in fact Frankfurt has a lot of skyscrapers. Maybe it's more impressive if you are outside the city.

In term of reconstruction, Warsaw is the best hands down, and because of the quality of the reconstruction, this city is in Unesco heritage. It's not the case of Rotterdam and Frankfurt.
In Frankfurt the reconstruction of the old town is disappointing.


----------



## cjav

Rotterdam has had construction, but not reconstruction. They didn't rebuild the destroyed buildings.


----------



## Victhor

Benidorm









From flickr "Cazador de imagenes" http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









From flickr "Cazador de imagenes" http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## SO143

cjav said:


> Rotterdam has had construction, but not reconstruction. They didn't rebuild the destroyed buildings.


quite opposite to london!


----------



## Igor L.

*Donetsk, Ukraine*


«SkyCity. Виды на город.» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Igor L.

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vcatch/view/403491?page=1


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*



Igor L. said:


> *Madonna's live concert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


...


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow*



















alimof.blogspot.com


----------



## SO143

^ STUNNING PICTURES, GUYS. THANKS FOR POSTING!!! :cheers:

*LONDON CITY* >>> http://www.youtube.com/user/olympic?v=4As0e4de-rI


----------



## SASH

In post # 5501, Madonna's *live* Concert? :lol:


----------



## EB110

Moar Warsaw:


----------



## Sponsor

^^1st picture credits to @kafarek


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

This church 'on the roof' is really interesting


----------



## VitMos

*Ekaterinburg, Russia*
by Umformer


























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vzadumin/


----------



## sebvill

Amazing Istambul and Moscow. Together with London and Paris they make the 4 great skylines in Europe.

Warsaw, Po and Kiev, Uk also look pretty amazing. I guess this two cities are becoming important centers in Europe.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Skyline Frankfurt von pilleffm auf Flickr


----------



## Fab87

sebvill said:


> Amazing Istambul and Moscow. Together with London and Paris they make the 4 great skylines in Europe.
> 
> Warsaw, Po and Kiev, Uk also look pretty amazing. I guess this two cities are becoming important centers in Europe.


You forgot to mention Frankfurt. There's no way Istanbul can be above Frankfurt when it comes to skyscrapers. Maybe in the future, but we're talking about the status quo.


----------



## SO143

Fab87 said:


> Piazza De Ferrari, Genova di klausbergheimer, su Flickr


italians call it a skyline? :lol:


----------



## Fab87

there's plenty of pics showing only one or two highrises in this thread, why are you commenting only on this one? the other pics are all about Genoa skyline, this one is a perspective showing some integration of different styles, something that "italians" are quite proud of, yes. 
Torre Piacentini (117m) was built in 1940 and is indeed an interesting tower (in 1940 it was the tallest european highrise built in reinforced-concrete). You, on the contrary, are known for being an aggressive user with a very poor taste.


----------



## VitMos

*Saratov, Russia*
by andrey2010


----------



## VitMos

*Volgograd, Russia*
























industrial skyline








http://denis-mx.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*

this is Berlin by marin.tomic, on Flickr


Berliner Skyline Jannowitzbrücke by claudecastor, on Flickr


Berlin by Beispielname, on Flickr


View from the Berlin Victory Column by edwardhblake, on Flickr


Berlin Mitte von Siegessäule_1 by Sven Herzberg, on Flickr


----------



## EB110

I found this great german video:






It really showes a lot from Warsaw during the euro cup. I wish I could understand what they're saying.


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam

This Photo is not showing the total Skyline. The CBD on the left is missing on this Photo.

Rotterdam in the back by Bas1953, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

^^Beautiful one!
*More Rotterdam:*

_By Jelco:_



















_by MBarendse:_


----------



## SASH

In this TomTom commercial, nice Skyline shots of Rotterdam at 1:40 en 2:20.


----------



## SO143

Is it Finished Yet? by Rob Mirage, on Flickr


Shard of Glass & The Millenium Bridge London by Dick Bulch, on Flickr


London Dawn by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


Towers on the Thames by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cassijones/7983261793/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## MaikelNL

Enschede, The Netherlands


----------



## VitMos

*Ekaterinburg, Russia*
























































































http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1254553&page=7


----------



## tikiturf

VitMos said:


> *Ekaterinburg, Russia*


Very nice photos VitMos, btw what's the name of that tall glassy tower ?


----------



## VitMos

tikiturf said:


> Very nice photos VitMos, btw what's the name of that tall glassy tower ?


Vysotsky(Высоцкий) in honor of the Soviet singer


----------



## VitMos

*Samara, Russia *








































http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/


----------



## VitMos

*Perm, Russia*
















































http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1247141


----------



## VitMos

*Suburbs of Saint-Petersburg, Russia*
*by son_of_the_sun*


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## TimeAndTide

Nice Warsaw !!


----------



## Fab87

Nice video from Warsaw, the area around the station is magic at night time!


----------



## Fab87

*Madrid, Spain*


Delta Air Lines Boeing 767-400ER N825MH @ Madrid Barajas, Skyline in the background di slasher-fun, su Flickr


Welcome to madrid di Jumbero, su Flickr


Anochecer di Jumbero, su Flickr


Madrid, Parque del Canal di lababayaga, su Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by anttenol








http://bryla.gazetadom.pl/bryla/0,124777,11062429.html?user=anttenol&photoId=896691


----------



## Fab87

*La Defense, France*


Modern Paris di Nigel Annison Photography, su Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt/main Skyline


Frankfurt skyline von late.bloomer32 auf Flickr


----------



## Indy G

La Defense, Paris.


----------



## Indy G




----------



## TimeAndTide




----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by adamMA


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

The last pic looks mysterious :applause:



---------------

Frankfurt

--->

Frankfurt Skyline von Norden, August 2012 by frawolf77, on Flickr









by *Angel Mèndez*, on Flickr









by Antonio.T http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjI6IjI0IjtzOjY6InNvcnRieSI7czo4OiJkYXRldGltZSI7fQ&pos=30&display=28984557
Uploaded with imageshack.us


--->








by Frank Mühlberg http://www.******************/search?q=Frankfurt&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjM6IjE2OCI7czo2OiJzb3J0YnkiO3M6ODoiZGF0ZXRpbWUiO30&pos=172&display=28921046
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## SO143

mlody89 said:


> warsaw


las vegas of poland


----------



## Fab87

*Liverpool, UK
*

LIVERPOOL WATERFRONT di ONETERRY. AKA TERRY KEARNEY, su Flickr

*Birmingham, UK
*


Cityscape, Birmingham UK di brianac37, su Flickr

*London*


Canary Wharf Skyline di Jonathan.Russell, su Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


2012-09-08 Rotterdam - Uitzicht vanaf de Kathedraal van Rotterdam - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-08-15 Rotterdam - De Calypso gezien vanaf de Euromast - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-09-08 Rotterdam - De Calypso gezien vanaf de Kathedraal van Rotterdam by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-09-08 Rotterdam - 100Hoog gezien vanaf de Kathedraal van Rotterdam by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-09-08 Rotterdam - Erasmus MC gezien vanaf de Kathedraal van Rotterdam by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-07-04 Rotterdam - De Calypso gezien vanaf de Laurenstoren by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-09-05 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr


2012-09-12 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

Rotterdam skyline is impressive, could it be less spread out it would be outstanding!


----------



## SASH

^^
Unfortunately, there is no concatenation between the high-rise around the main station (Weena) and the high-rise Cluster Blaak / Wijnhaveneiland. There was a plan in the field to realize some high-rises around the Coolsingel. This would have been a good concatenation between those high-rise Clusters.
For now there is only highrise planned at the Weena (First Rotterdam - 125 meters) and 2 high-rise buildings in the Wijnhaveneiland (100 high and Up-Town, both around 105 meters).
At the moment there is no news about the Zalmhaven Tower (218 meters), which will arise across the Wilhelmina Pier on the north side of the Erasmus Bridge.


----------



## Fab87

^^ That would be great, the first +200m skyscraper in Rotterdam! A much needed addition, i would say! The waterfront already helps a lot, Wilhelmina Pier would look great!


----------



## SASH

^^
The Zalmhaven Toren would be build on the far left side of the last Photo of Topaas which I posted. The Tower would probably fit in to this Photo.


----------



## nhoi

Tyumen


























http://vk.com/ilovetyumen


----------



## VitMos

*Kazan, Russia*
by Askario


----------



## citysight

that building is the new central stationhall, you like it very much or you dislike ..there s no inbetween!
i like it , it fits in the modern earea over there


French-Polish_Man67 said:


> SASH SCF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotterdam
> 
> 
> 
> Can be the building on the left considered as post-modernism ?
> 
> Because if that would be the case, it's the best post-modernistic building ever built  (I normally don't like post-modernism )
Click to expand...


----------



## Strykr

Very nice how these cities preserve the old but still advance themselves architecturally with modern highrises.


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*Berlin Skyline & City Pictures*

More Berlin Skyline Pics


35082497








Elle Decor


----------



## Fab87

Brussels


Arriving at Gare du Nord train station in Brussels di Wayan Vota, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*

Port Olimpic - Barcelona by feradz, on Flickr


Port Olimpic - Barcelona by feradz, on Flickr


Barcelona Skyline by AC84, on Flickr


Before dinner by sylvie bergere, on Flickr


Barcelona skyline by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Barcelona Diagonal Mar by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Barcelona 2012: Skyline #20 by dominotic, on Flickr


----------



## citysight

Barcelona has a nice spread out skyline!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Frankfurt

>>

Skyline Frankfurt, Oberrad by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

^^ nice one!


----------



## MR. Bacon

Here an other part of the The Hague skyline as normaly seen thanks to Momo:



Momo1435 said:


> vandaag


----------



## christos-greece

*Tallinn, Estonia*

Modern Tallinn skyline as seen from Pirita by h.ngg, on Flickr


Tallinn skyline by daveambition, on Flickr


Tallinn Skyline by Enchanted_Wanderer, on Flickr


Pirita, Tallinn by watersling, on Flickr


Tallinn by L Welin, on Flickr


IMG_8605 by maikborkenstein, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

That new "spire" in Milan is truly great! kay:


----------



## SO143

The London Eye and The Shard at night from Shooters Hill by chanshuikay, on Flickr


London at night from Shooters Hill by chanshuikay, on Flickr


London at night from Shooters Hill by chanshuikay, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vladimirzakharov/8017355409/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Irene4788

Vilnius, Lithuania

yet a very compact but rapidly growing skyline


----------



## Spurdo

Traflagar Square Skyline.jpg by Printdevil, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren

*Rotterdam*
































































by remador


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*


----------



## Skrapebook

Fantastic London panoramas!


----------



## VitMos

*Ekaterinburg, Russia*
by Umformer




















































*Voronezh*
by Termo


----------



## Skrapebook

The skyline of western Berlin seen from Potsdamer Platz during day (Scroll...)










The skyline of eastern Berlin including Potsdamer Platz during night


----------



## Fab87

*MILAN*


Grattacieli a Milano di Sante.boschianpest, su Flickr


accostamenti di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


urban view di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Pelli tower di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Milano, 26 agosto 2012 di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## citysight

great pictures of Rotterdam Domtoren...also the ones of the skyline from far distance!
utrecht doesn't have a real impressive skyline..it needs somemore 100+ buildings, now it still looks like a provincial town!


----------



## Los Earth

When will the locked thread be opened again?


----------



## the man from k-town

frankfurt 


{explored} Frankfurt von taytomFFM auf Flickr


Unbenannt von tienshan auf Flickr


Skyline Frankfurt, HDR von frawolf77 auf Flickr


Skyline Frankfurt, Oberrad von frawolf77 auf Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline von frawolf77 auf Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by greg18zam


----------



## Fab87

The elegance of Frankfurt is almost unmatched, and Warsaw is getting more and more interesting. :cheers:


----------



## VitMos

*Saratov, Russia*
by Sosed


----------



## Spurdo

Skyline Berlin Gertraudenstraße 3 by claudecastor, on Flickr


Skyline Berlin Gertraudenstraße 4 by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Frankfurt


Skyline Frankfurt by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^that FFM picture rocks
...........
Hamburg


Twister2010 said:


> Copyright: picturelife-hamburg


----------



## Spurdo

*Rotterdam
*

2012-082166 by bubbahop, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*Milan*


Skyline Milano dal Duomo by andrea.prave, on Flickr


----------



## urix99

hai european forumers,i from indonesia,nice to view all pictures of this thread


----------



## Fabian2412

The Hague


----------



## Fab87

urix99 said:


> hai european forumers,i from indonesia,nice to view all pictures of this thread


youre welcome :cheers:

*Essen, Germany*


Skyline Essen, Ruhrgebiet, A40 di JanniBo, su Flickr


----------



## citysight

nice pictures of milan and rotterdam Spurdo !
the rotterdam building is topping out end this year...it must be a amazing sight during the new year evening happening at the erasmusbridge


----------



## Fab87

*Milano* 
(picture posted by user Gix_ba on the italian forum, i quote his post)




Gix_ba said:


>


----------



## luk17

Europa no tiene demasiados edificios altos


----------



## Los Earth

I'm already thinking that the closed thread in the Urban Hall of Fame will never open again


----------



## Fab87

luk17 said:


> Europa no tiene demasiados edificios altos


tenemos algo mas que rascacielos en europa, lo sabes...

*Paris*


France - Paris 75004 - Skyline di Thierry B, su Flickr


Paris - Notre Dame Gargoyle di GlobeTrotter 2000, su Flickr


Burning sky over La Défense di Guillaume Chanson, su Flickr


----------



## Jex7844

^^Moscow's skyline is amazing (daring architecture, great height & efficient lighting)...I also like Milan's more & more, The Garibaldi tower looks great...By the way in the last picture, what's the name of the fourth tower starting from the left, it looks promising...?



*Paris La Défense by Brisavoine last week:*


----------



## Fab87

Jex7844 said:


> ..By the way in the last picture, what's the name of the fourth tower starting from the left, it looks promising...?)


this one?



luchimi said:


>


Torre Diamantone, here's the thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1044561&page=14


----------



## Jex7844

That's the one I meant indeed, grazie mille.


----------



## brisavoine

The evolution of Paris La Défense since 2007.


----------



## SASH

EuroMaster said:


> by forumer Egramsb


Massive! :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt


turf, golf course & frankfurt von Winfried Veil auf Flickr











Skyline Frankfurt von hanslook auf Flickr


----------



## citysight

Great wide skylinepicture of Rotterdam Sash, it doesn't allways have to be as high as London/Frankfurt orMoscow!!


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by kafarek
>>>
























by antyqjon


----------



## Sponsor

*Warszawa - Wola*








_fot. @kafarek_


----------



## Kaufmann

just for fun but more then 1 project in pipline^ ^









Source:View


----------



## SO143

mlody89 said:


> warsaw


:cheers:


----------



## SO143

mlody89 said:


> warsaw by michau


:cheers:


----------



## SO143

*Canary Wharf (2nd financial district of London)*









by *haikiller11*









by *haikiller11*









By *vulture labs*


Canary Wharf and City of London by Edek Giejgo, on Flickr


Greenwich Riverside and City of London by Edek Giejgo, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*Rotterdam*


Rotterdam skyline by RobertH77, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

wsrsaw by martm


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*BERLIN*

1. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright Gozooma Art Stock

2. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright Carolin Weinkopf

3. Skyline Berlin Europe 








Copyright VSI Group

4. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright by David J. Engel - www.german-architects.com 

5. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright Ole Begemann

6. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright fillinn.com/

7. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright apartmentberlincentre

8. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright Steffen Schnur


9. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright Ole Begemann

10. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright kwerfeldein.de

11. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright Lemonpage.de

12. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright kwerfeldein.de

13. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright lunamtra - Lutz Artmann, on Flickr

14. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright Ole Begemann

15. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright www.spreephoto.de

16. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright www.picturereport.net/

17. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright Photocase.de

18. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright Michael Friedchen

19. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright Ole Begemann

20. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright www.picturereport.net/

21. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright Chatrina

22. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright view.stern.de

23. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright João Paglione 


24. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright Ole Begemann

25. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright Catharina Lux

26. Skyline Berlin Europe








Elle Decor

27. Skyline Berlin Europe








www.turismoactual.net

28. Skyline Berlin Europe








www.bilderbuch-berlin.net

29. Skyline Berlin Europe

by Daniel Thamrin, on Flickr

30. Skyline Berlin Europe








http://www.flickr.com/photos/freya_mv/7952115680/sizes/c/in/photostream/

31. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright by mr tham

32. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright by mr tham

33. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright by mr tham

34. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright by mr tham

35. Skyline Berlin Europe








Copyright Fotocommunity


----------



## Himmelwärts

*VIENNA*



o0ink said:


> Gestern war es wieder so weit: o0ink was on tour!
> Ich hoffe euch schmecken die Bilder...


----------



## VitMos

* the best and the most perspective skylines *
*London*
by El_Greco

















*Moscow*
























http://pwndplace.livejournal.com/4007.html
by Art-Pushka


----------



## slawik1416

Frankfurt


----------



## seb73

Lyon, France










la Part-Dieu par Aloïs Peiffer, sur Flickr


----------



## citysight

awsome picture of the rotterdam city skyline Euromaster:applause:
when de rotterdambuilding is finished and the first tower..than it will look even better


EuroMaster said:


> So much history and interesting developing cities together. I'm proud to be European!
> 
> Here one of My own city, Rotterdam. Photopraphed by good forumer Momo from the neighbouring metropolis of The Hague. With the great green buffer in between.


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*


----------



## Godius

Quality captures!


----------



## apinamies

Mountains background of Milan are alps? :?


----------



## SO143

VitMos said:


> * the best and the most perspective skylines *
> 
> *London*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by El_Greco


look at the first supertall and current tallest building in the EU. it has already become an icon of this globally important city.


----------



## SASH

@ meteoforumitalia

Awesome Photo of the *nice*  city Milan. :cheers:

Super Cities are: NY, LA, Shanghai, London and Paris for exeample.


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam Wilhelmina Pier (cluster). Seen from a Harbour Crane of my employer.


----------



## EB110

warsaw:


----------



## willman87

Bilbao, Spain











BEC - Bilbao Exhibition Centre




























Guggenheim musseum + Torre Iberdrola


----------



## Spurdo

Glasgow


Glasgow Skyline by Duncan R S Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Rotterdam


Rotterdam blue hour by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Brussels


Brussels Sunset by xiki83, on Flickr


Sim City 2012 by xiki83, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
























http://vk.com/nick268








http://vk.com/roofer_ok








http://vk.com/club575399








http://vk.com/jeanny_k


----------



## Spurdo

Frankfurt


Frankfurt Skyline by Waldchiller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Photo by Darek R., on Flickr


Photo by Darek R., on Flickr


Photo by Darek R., on Flickr


photo by Darek R., on Flickr


Warsaw skyline by Tusken91, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

*Krasnodar, Russia*
by Goromn








by S23


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Nice capture :cheers:


----------



## VitMos

*Ekaterinburg, Russia*








































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vzadumin/


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

London...City Of Cranes.










Picture by: Chest


----------



## Fab87

SASH SCF said:


> @ meteoforumitalia
> 
> Awesome Photo of the *nice*  city Milan. :cheers:
> 
> Super Cities are: NY, LA, Shanghai, London and Paris for exeample.


More like Rome, Siena, Pisa, Segovia, Toledo..  Just kidding, i get what u mean.

Anyways, yes, for whom who asked it, the mountains near Milan are the Alps. Along with Turin, Lyon and Munich (and partly Vienna) Milan is one of the 4 "big" cities with the Alps in the background.


----------



## Dakaro

^^ Beautiful!


----------



## Spurdo

^^ indeed.

Vienna


After (10/2012) by daknoll, on Flickr


----------



## Moravak

Brno city by Vevodahd, on Flickr


----------



## ced_flanders

*Brussels by night*




























_Pictures taken by fu, check his site for much more urban photography of Brussels. _


----------



## Spurdo

Benidorm


Benidorm just after sunset by TAKleven, on Flickr


----------



## Phoenyxar

Bhound said:


> Can you please give us figures for Istanbul. (city proper)


 It's just a wikipedia-search away, nearing the 13.5 million it is stated to be the second largest city in the world (city proper-wise)
But I guess this topic could better stay a photo-topic, rather than one based on numbers :3


----------



## VitMos

Phoenyxar said:


> It's just a wikipedia-search away, nearing the 13.5 million it is stated to be the second largest city in the world (city proper-wise)
> But I guess this topic could better stay a photo-topic, rather than one based on numbers :3





> Moscow - the most populous city in Russia and Europe. As a federal city is also the most populated regions of Russia.
> 
> Moscow is also the center of the Moscow metropolitan area, the largest metropolitan area in Russia and Europe, with the number of the permanent population of about 15 million people.
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Население_Москвы


summation

*Moscow 
*
city - 11 848 762
urban areas - 15 512 000
*Istanbul *
city - 6 536 862
urban areas- 13 483 052

*Kazan, Russia*








http://vladmaggot63.livejournal.com/








by Askario


----------



## domtoren

*Eindhoven*


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*


----------



## VitMos

*Ekaterinburg, Russia*








































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vzadumin/


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by kafarek


----------



## SO143

berlin


Skyline Berlin Gertraudenstraße 4 by claudecastor, on Flickr


Skyline Berlin by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

benidorm :shocked:


El Peñón de Ifach by osolev, on Flickr


Jugando al Tetris en Benidorm (2) by osolev, on Flickr


Especulación urbanística o jugando al Tetris en Benidorm by osolev, on Flickr


Benidorm by jose__gm, on Flickr


Benidorm by osolev, on Flickr


Retrato de Benidorm by /Gnowee, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

- edit


----------



## jonnyboy

whats the head shake for?


----------



## Kristian_KG

ironic


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam by mo_photography, on Flickr


Amsterdam  by mo_photography, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

Brussels North district viewed across the abandonned railyard. Recent pîc.









http://imageshack.us/a/img233/6838/pa073734.jpg

two year old pic:

















http://cityskylines.org/images/uploads/2012/07/brussells-belgium-city-skylines.jpg

Brussels banlieu ending in the countryside









http://www.nextgenerationphoto.be/c...line_brussels_date2011-02-05_time18-05-00.jpg


----------



## Sponsor

@mlody89
let's post them all, I believe _@kafarek_ doesn't mind



kafarek said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> panorama>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.panorama 2>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.panorama>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> a to wszystko dzięki satelitom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i naziemnym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.


----------



## SO143

Kristian_KG said:


> *ironic*


*sarcasm*


----------



## SO143

istanbul


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

What a cool video! :cheers:


----------



## fadeout

Warsaw 
by rakim
















pstrykacz


----------



## Spurdo

Birmingham


To some, the city is a playground by RogerJ2009, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

*THIS VIDEO IS DEDICATED TO ALL SSC FANS* (I hope you like, I strongly think this song could be a "hymn" for SkyscraperCity) :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## eddeux

Sponsor said:


> @mlody89
> let's post them all, I believe _@kafarek_ doesn't mind


What city is this?


----------



## 970467

^^ The capital of Poland.


----------



## Spurdo

Berlin

Berlin Skyline by ManuelHurtado, on Flickr


----------



## nhoi

Tyumen


























http://vk.com/ilovetyumen


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by MOCIEK, on Flickr


----------



## 970467

The Ministry of Culture and Science-Building was, is and still will be the jewel of Warsaw.


----------



## SO143

LONDON SKYLINE by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ginja_andy/8083276154/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
















http://vk.com/kirill_msc?z=albums12256937








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alone-projects/view/595546/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alone-projects/view/595544/








http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6622/77912698.e/0_8016f_524ea3f8_orig








http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6422/77912698.e/0_80173_b33914f_orig


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*Amsterdam*


Sun rising above Amsterdam by mo_photography, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Izmir, Turkey*


Izmir, Turquia (Turkey) (14) by Jorge from Brazil, on Flickr

_Picture taken by myself:_









_Picture taken by myself:_










Izmir by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


Izmir (4) by VanguardScotland, on Flickr


20120909S0166655 by Mark.Songhurst, on Flickr


20120909S0817828 by Mark.Songhurst, on Flickr


Izmir, Turkey by wonky knee, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

London Skyline from Vertigo 42 - London by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Madrid


Buenos días Madrid by andrei030, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.eclipsemaslak.com/katalog.pdf









http://www.eclipsemaslak.com/katalog.pdf


----------



## Karl1587

*Newcastle City Centre Skyline viewed from Gateshead*


Newcastle Panorama by Lemmiwinks The Gerbil King, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
























http://vanh1to.livejournal.com/


----------



## in'sauga

*Lisbon, Portugal*


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*Torino*

Torino skyline by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr

*Geneva*

Geneva Skyline by **soniatravel**, on Flickr

*Bordeaux*

Bordeaux Skyline by winegod, on Flickr

*Hamburg*

Skyline Hamburg by Andreas Meese, on Flickr

*Valencia*

B&N skylne Valencia by Noelia Quirós, on Flickr
*
Ghent*

Flag of Belgium, Gent by sj0m0, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

*Birmingham, England*


----------



## man med

Top pix people.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

germany , italy , russia , uk the best skylines of europe


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Fab87 said:


> *
> Milan* city of cranes
> 
> 
> MILANO Skyline dal Monte Stella di Davide-R., su Flickr





Wunderknabe said:


> Well, to be honest I think skyscrapers suit Amsterdam a lot better than Milan.
> 
> But thats just my asthetical judgement.


yes, this is only your personal opinion, perhaps for the future, as Amsterdam now does not have any skyscrapers and higerises...but it's better to judge when in the future Milan will have citylife project completed and not only though photos but also being there in person


----------



## Bloki=Zlo

Warsaw:


----------



## in'sauga

*Maia, Portugal*










*Portimao, Portugal *










*Faro, Portugal*


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Frankfurt at night V von M-Seibert auf Flickr




Frankfurt at night I von M-Seibert auf Flickr




Frankfurt at night VI von M-Seibert auf Flickr


----------



## Dakaro

Great photos guys! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*

Storm coming by Velocity Girl - Christina Børding, on Flickr


The french by HansErikHaugenOlsen, on Flickr


Oslo: skyline by Maurizio Severino, on Flickr


Barcode by E®ik, on Flickr


New Oslo skyline by Linepusle, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam Wilhelmina Pier last Night (19. October)

1









2









3


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Sash! You are a perfect photographer! kay:


----------



## SASH

^^
Thanx, I'm still working on it to make proper Photos.


----------



## Victhor

Benidorm

HACIA LOS RASCACIELOS por rudramontes, en Flickr


Benidorm por  alfanhuí, en Flickr


----------



## croomm

Oslo very nice


----------



## KANKA

Turkey,İstanbul


----------



## Karl1587

*The City of Preston, Lancashire, England*


View from St Walburge's by Catlouise, on Flickr


Preston Panoramic Skyline by E300 DSLR, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

The picture of Rotterdam from the highway is my favourite one, amazing!!! I also like the last pic very much.
I got a little bit bored of seeing just waterfront pics of the rather empty Wilhelmina Pier area. Nice to see pics from the "old", dense downtown.  :cheers:


----------



## KANKA

delete


----------



## citysight

now the wilhelmina pier looks quit empty but there wil be build 4 other towers the comming years..the highest will ne the peter stuyvesant building(180m)


Fab87 said:


> The picture of Rotterdam from the highway is my favourite one, amazing!!! I also like the last pic very much.
> I got a little bit bored of seeing just waterfront pics of the rather empty Wilhelmina Pier area. Nice to see pics from the "old", dense downtown.  :cheers:


----------



## Fab87

*MILAN*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8099436092/lightbox/

*MONTECARLO
*


MonteCarlo - Monaco di Davide-R., su Flickr

*TURIN*


Torino di Phalaenopsis Aphrodite, su Flickr


----------



## SASH

Fab87 said:


> The picture of Rotterdam from the highway is my favourite one, amazing!!! I also like the last pic very much.
> I got a little bit bored of seeing just waterfront pics of the rather empty Wilhelmina Pier area. Nice to see pics from the "old", dense downtown.  :cheers:


Totally agree with you, but it's hard to find decent pictures on Flickr of that area.
The photo from the Highway is pretty cool.

Here some older Photos


the red apple by krisleeuw, on Flickr


View from the Van Nelle  by bartsluimer, on Flickr


Zooming into the heart of Rotterdam / Van Nelle Factory by zzapback, on Flickr


Twin Towers / View from Van Nelle / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam 2009 by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr


Here the new heart of Rotterdam is beating by John^R, on Flickr


View from the office by deVos, on Flickr


A City to Live in by RobK1964, on Flickr


Under construction by RobK1964, on Flickr


Lijnbaan by Raban Haaijk, on Flickr


Rotterdam by Rene Mensen, on Flickr


kralingseplas by Hans Kramer Rotterdam, on Flickr


Boompjes Behind Bars by Bart van Damme, on Flickr


Rotterdam, in the city, The Netherlands by dutchmetal, on Flickr


Kubuswoningen in Rotterdam, gezien vanaf de Oude Haven 7196 by hanselpedia, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Benidorm


Benidorm by wwilliamm, on Flickr


Benidorm by wwilliamm, on Flickr


Benidorm by wwilliamm, on Flickr


Benidorm by wwilliamm, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

European Hong Kong xx


----------



## Fab87

Meanwhile in *Milan*...the Solaria tower is t/o...

it is the 6th t/o tower in Milan since 2009. 




Milanesun said:


> La Solaria raggiunge il top :banana: foto prese dal profilo fb


----------



## VitMos

^^Milan is the most futuristic skyline in Europe


----------



## Fab87

U serious? I think Moscow is defo more futuristic! I hope you're not mocking me


----------



## VitMos

Fab87 said:


> U serious? I think Moscow is defo more futuristic! I hope you're not mocking me


Moscow skyline is spoiled by big quantity of different high-rise buildings. among them there are ugly and very beautiful, but they too different.
by Kaiser Ferdinand









Milan has development in recent years therefore buildings are well combined with each other and their architecture is fine. It look improbably against mountains


----------



## SO143

london has the most futuristic towers! such as cheese grater, the gherkin, walkie talkie, cucumber, the razor, the shard (first&tallest in eu) and more.

comparing milen to moscow is a bit of a joke, they are not in the same league though.


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

Vilnius_new_1 by Lana Svitankova, on Flickr


Vilnius_new by Lana Svitankova, on Flickr


weird skyline time by chocolatechipmint, on Flickr


Come and Go by Go East - Litauen fuer Anfaenger, on Flickr


White Bridge by davidkosmos, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*


----------



## OmI92

Nice pics!


----------



## Karl1587

*The City of Edinburgh, Scotland*


Edinburgh Skyline by ark3pix, on Flickr


Edinburgh Skyline panorama by David Fox047, on Flickr


----------



## Karl1587

*Sheffield, England​*

Sheffield Skyline & Park Hill by daniel3982, on Flickr​


----------



## Groningen NL

Vilnius surprised me


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam 



Marin said:


> 21.10:


----------



## SASH

More Misty Rotterdam


Misty Monday / Rotterdam /Euromast by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro

^^ Fantastic! :cheers2:


----------



## croomm

Warsaw, wow!


----------



## Jujo

*SEVILLA*




Torre Pelli por Seriocf, en Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Madrid


Superb Madrid Skyline by LuisJouJR, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Vilnius


New Vilnius by nuotrauka, on Flickr


----------



## turkeyforever

dvzx


----------



## meteoforumitalia

fantastic pics of rotterdam and warsaw with skyscrapers in the clouds!!

*MILANO:*


Regione Milano vista da Villapizzone mattino presto di acronimo, su Flickr


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam*


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam (October 25th)


----------



## OmI92

Nice pics!


----------



## citysight

awsome picture of the nightskyline of the city of Rotterdam Sash:applause:


----------



## SO143

meteoforumitalia said:


> *MILANO*
> 
> 
> Regione Milano vista da Villapizzone mattino presto di acronimo, su Flickr


kay:


----------



## willman87

*BENIDORM*


----------



## Erhan

turkeyforever said:


> Here are some pictures of Istanbul Skyline Taken from our Home Balcony in Levent District. Enjoy it...


Thank you Sarp for the pictures, it would be great if you could take some new picture also because I believe these are a bit old. Or you could wait for Zorlu Tower, Crystal Tower, Özdilek Plaza, Istanbloom... to finish and take a picture then, that would be awesome :cheers:


----------



## Jujo

The first highrise of Seville (180 metres, 40 fl, César Pelli). Under construction. 


by Javigines







































Two examples of the historic skyline:


Todo en uno por Giuseppe Foto, en Flickr


Catedral y Salvador con setas por Ilde Cortés, en Flickr


----------



## Fab87

Isn't it a tad too close to the marvellous city center of Sevilla?


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*Rotterdam*



Ossip said:


>





Ossip said:


>





Ossip said:


>


----------



## Jex7844

*By L.F. Salas, october 2012:*​


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Moscow: (scroll >>>>>)


----------



## Spurdo

^^awesome!

Frankfurt


Swings and Roundabouts by Andre Kunze, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

*MILAN*



Picture by *Dox74*











milano skyline di fede.baldi, su Flickr

Pictures by *Luchimi*


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Seems that Moscow officially has the tallest building in Europe now 
That means that Moscow now has the tallest building and tallest free standing structure in Europe


----------



## Fab87

Let's hope they hurry up with the Federation Tower. We need a better building than Mercury City to represent Europe.


----------



## ProdayuSlona

I kind of agree, as much as I like MCT, it can't be the crowning jewel of the MIBC. 

A bit off topic, but I don't feel that Moscow can represent Europe as a city. To be honest, I feel that Moscow is "Europe" only geographically and not in any other way.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Frankfurt Skyline von frawolf77 auf Flickr




Frankfurt Skyline von frawolf77 auf Flickr


----------



## Fab87

ProdayuSlona said:


> A bit off topic, but I don't feel that Moscow can represent Europe as a city. To be honest, I feel that Moscow is "Europe" only geographically and not in any other way.


I feel the same  Great city, but Russia is on his own.


----------



## 970467

^^ My words


----------



## citysight

awsome pictures Sash, so you see less higher buildings can also make a nice skyline, not only buildings of 300 m and more!!


SASH SCF said:


> Rotterdam


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* today:









*By Dox74*


----------



## SO143

Clapham and Battersea, Southwest London by james_rawimages, on Flickr


Dramatic skies over South London by james_rawimages, on Flickr


River Thames @ Wandsworth/Battersea by james_rawimages, on Flickr


Clapham Junction Station by james_rawimages, on Flickr


Rollo and Doddington Estate: Battersea 3 by james_rawimages, on Flickr


----------



## MK Tom

*Milton Keynes*

*MILTON KEYNES*

1967-designated new city (town legally in the UK but city by international definitions) in the South Midlands of England. Unusual for Britain in its grid road layout and enormous amount of park land and open space.

All my own photos.


----------



## Spookvlieger

USA styled town in UK....


----------



## Igor L.

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*



nostalgy said:


> http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=76783&period=30





nostalgy said:


> http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=75999&period=30


...



nostalgy said:


> http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=76206&gaz_author_id=8478


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*













































http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## SO143

City Hall and The Shard in London by Arpad Lukacs Photography, on Flickr


BuildingCentre london table closeup by leff, on Flickr


----------



## Los Earth

I love diagrams like those!


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow*









by stanislav-zaburdaev


----------



## jb_nl

*Rotterdam*

By Ossip:










by Jelco: 



Jelco said:


> 01-11-2012, precies 2 jaar nadat de eerste torenkranen werden opgebouwd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus:





Jelco said:


> Panorama foto'tje


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Izus67 said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by stanislav-zaburdaev


Amazing. Moscow is starting to remember me of this more and more:










(source)


----------



## man med

Liking the Moscow Kyiv and Rotterdam pix.


----------



## man med

alexandru.mircea said:


> Amazing. Moscow is starting to remember me of this more and more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (source)


Bladerunner - check my remix below...


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
























http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/65986.html


----------



## citysight

great shots of Rotterdam Jb_nl , nice reflections in the glass on the 5th one


----------



## perrolokos

*Barcelona*


----------



## perrolokos

Otras de Barcelona









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jortegafigueiral/6862571456/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jortegafigueiral/7008693937/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jortegafigueiral/6862601130/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jortegafigueiral/7008671261/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Beautiful [email protected]!


----------



## SO143

^ indeed, i can't wait to take my gf to bercelona :kiss:


----------



## Fab87

*Genoa*, harbour of Italy


Quartiere finanziario di Ganimede84, su Flickr


nel porto dorato di ludi_ste, su Flickr


the soul of Genova di nedualismineregole, su Flickr


Genova. Lanterna e Matitone da San Francesco da Paola 1. Italia. 2010 di Andrea Sampietro - IMMAGinAZIONE, su Flickr


genova matitone bolla di faillavin, su Flickr




Adorable di skymino, su Flickr


Genova. Lanterna e Porto da Spianata Castelletto 1. Italia. 2011 di Andrea Sampietro - IMMAGinAZIONE, su Flickr


Eating with a view di skymino, su Flickr


renzo piano di Fernando Stankuns, su Flickr


Genova di Ganimede84, su Flickr


----------



## Blingchampion

ProdayuSlona said:


> I kind of agree, as much as I like MCT, it can't be the crowning jewel of the MIBC.
> 
> A bit off topic, but I don't feel that Moscow can represent Europe as a city. To be honest, I feel that Moscow is "Europe" only geographically and not in any other way.


 
??? Moscow is just as much Europe as London or Paris, the Russian civilization is just as much european, it is just a slavic one, influenced by Greek Byzantine orthodox traditions, read about the Great Schism from 1054 AD. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/East–West_Schism


----------



## jb_nl

EDIT


----------



## jb_nl

Nice Barca pictures! Thanks!


----------



## jb_nl

*Rotterdam*

Constructing a new Central Station:



Ossip said:


>


Amazing shots by Ossip:



Ossip said:


>





Ossip said:


>


----------



## 970467

^^I really like the elegant and modern atmosphere


----------



## mlody89

Some pictures from the phone to my last visit. Rotterdam looks really impressive and very nicely)
































































comparing the warsaw lack of tall buildings;p


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by deamon82
























by zapaleniec








by kafarek








by Cez1


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: Preston, Lancashire, England ::.*


Preston Skyline by E300 DSLR, on Flickr​


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*, few hours ago:









*By Ghepas*









*By Alma70*


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

I like the beautiful buildings of glass in Milan and the modernism in Rotterdam.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Amsterdam, Zuidas*


KPMG-gebouw tegen achtergrond Zuidas Amsterdam by Frandalf, on Flickr


Zuidas by Chris Bakker, on Flickr


Zuidas British Airways by Chris Bakker, on Flickr


Zuidas & Schiphol by Chris Bakker, on Flickr


WTC plein Amsterdam by Berend B, on Flickr


The sky is the limit...or not.. by JKL Fotografie, on Flickr​


----------



## meteoforumitalia

CitoyenNéerlandais said:


> I like the beautiful buildings of glass in Milan and the modernism in Rotterdam.


the same for me :cheers:


----------



## jb_nl

Another amazing one by Ossip:



Ossip said:


>





Ossip said:


> ^^ Dank!
> 
> Klein toegift  :


----------



## Fabian2412

^^Very nice one,the bridge,blue sky,and ofcourse The Rotterdam.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

perrolokos said:


> *Barcelona*


Fantastic picture. It makes the Barcelona skyline look far more impressive than it actually is.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ great shots!

Another pic of *MILAN* from the Alps, taken 1 year ago:










http://www.montagnaforum.com/showthread.php?2149-Voglia-di-Moregallo


----------



## citysight

nice midrisebuildings in Amsterdam zuidas..but Amsterdam deserves better!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

DÜSSELDORF









by *VoZo1954* http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjI6IjE2IjtzOjY6InNvcnRieSI7czo4OiJkYXRldGltZSI7fQ&pos=16&display=29437606
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## Skrapebook

These are indeed exciting times for ze ever cool European Skylines! :cheers:
Kudosters to Amsterdam, Brüssel, Berlin, Stockholm, Benidorm, Wien, Frankfurt, Essen, 
Milan, Hague, Hamburg, München, Düsseldorf, Köln, Zürich, und so weiter...
Let´s make em climbing all ya all skyskräper tåll! kay:


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk *









http://vk.com/club114579?z=photo-114579_291515129/album-114579_817902/rev









http://vk.com/club114579?z=photo-114579_291463492/album-114579_817902/rev


----------



## SO143

The Scoop and The Shard at night by cybertect, on Flickr


Night Panorama by Fran - Night Time Photography™ © 2012, on Flickr


----------



## Sponsor

nostalgy said:


> *Dnepropetrovsk *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vk.com/club114579?z=photo-114579_291515129/album-114579_817902/rev


Looks like West Europe here :cheers:


----------



## HD

meteoforumitalia said:


> ^^ great shots!
> 
> Another pic of *MILAN* from the Alps, taken 1 year ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.montagnaforum.com/showthread.php?2149-Voglia-di-Moregallo


wow :applause:


----------



## jonnyboy

SO143 said:


> The Scoop and The Shard at night by cybertect, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Night Panorama by Fran - Night Time Photography™ © 2012, on Flick


great pano :applause::applause:


----------



## citysight

very very nice pictures from Rotterdam,especially photo 1 and 2!
you are one of the best photographers on the dutch section


jb_nl said:


> *Rotterdam*
> 
> Constructing a new Central Station:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing shots by Ossip:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO:*


----------



## SO143

by the construction chest


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


121031SkylineZoo03_1.jpg von cameraflights auf Flickr



You can already see the Taunusturm from this perspective. :banana:
Click to enlarge:


Frankfurt Skyline von frawolf77 auf Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO:*









*By BASU*









*By BASU*


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam

1









2









3









4


----------



## mlody89

warsaw







by michal1701


----------



## willman87

Barcelona:


----------



## willman87

First skyscraper in Europe:
Edificio telefónica (telefonica building)1926, Gran Vía de Madrid:


----------



## sieradzanin1

SO143 said:


> st george wharf, europe's tallest residential tower nears completion
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8344/8176476588_90d7fc2548_b.jpg
> OO7A4005 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr
> 
> From Wimbledon...
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8342/8176444573_a9b8c1d344_b.jpg
> OO7A3851 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr





willman87 said:


> st george wharf it will be 181 metres (594 ft) tall with 49 storeys,
> Residencial InTempo, Benidorm 200m
> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/9382/cimg4093c.jpg
> 
> http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/71487351.jpg
> 
> http://www.intempobenidorm.com/Ficheros/10-05-12.4.jpg


+ Zlota 44 192m Warsaw









By Zapaleniec

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96988148#post96988148


----------



## Skyline.Fan

Damn, I really dislike Benidorm and this new "thing" makes it even worse in my eyes!


----------



## Bhound

Moscow Moscow Moscow! Just amazing night pictures.:cheers::banana::nuts:


----------



## SASH

sieradzanin1 said:


> + Zlota 44 192m Warsaw


Isn't Zlota 44 mixed used?


----------



## SASH

De Rotterdam (floorspace 160.000 m2) is the biggest High Rise/Skyscraper in Europe!
On Thursday it will reach the highest point of 150 meters.



Marin said:


> 11.11:


----------



## willman87

Skyline.Fan said:


> Damn, I really dislike Benidorm and this new "thing" makes it even worse in my eyes!


I agree, st george course has a good design, however intempo is pretty tacky, but most of Benidorm buildings are 70´s towers and this kitsch building agrees well with the environment.
I hated before but now I even like it :lol:


----------



## Fab87

I wish they could stack up those three big blocks of the DeRotterdam tower...we would have a 450m tall skyscraper without increasing the floor surface :lol:


----------



## SO143

*St George Wharf Tower* is a residential skyscraper under construction in Vauxhall, London, as part of the St George Wharf development. When built, it will be 181 metres (594 ft) tall with 50 storeys, making it one of the tallest residential towers in Europe. The structure will be topped by a wind turbine, which will power the tower's common lighting. At the base of the tower, water will be drawn from the London Aquifer and heat pump technology will be used to remove warmth from the water in the winter to heat the apartments. The tower will require one third of the energy compared to a similar building and CO2 release will be between one half and two thirds of normal emissions. It will be triple-glazed to minimise heat loss and gain, with low 'e' glazing and ventilated blinds between the glazing to further reduce heat gain.



















Photo credit : the construction chest


----------



## VitMos

SO143 said:


> *St George Wharf Tower* is a residential skyscraper under construction in Vauxhall, London, as part of the St George Wharf development. When built, it will be 181 metres (594 ft) tall with 50 storeys, making it one of the tallest residential towers in Europe. The structure will be topped by a wind turbine, which will power the tower's common lighting. At the base of the tower, water will be drawn from the London Aquifer and heat pump technology will be used to remove warmth from the water in the winter to heat the apartments. The tower will require one third of the energy compared to a similar building and CO2 release will be between one half and two thirds of normal emissions. It will be triple-glazed to minimise heat loss and gain, with low 'e' glazing and ventilated blinds between the glazing to further reduce heat gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit : the construction chest


it is beautiful but the tallest residential building in Europe is Moscow
Triumph-Palace 264.5 metres 57 storeys
168,633 square metres


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt (definitely has NOT the tallest residential skyscraper):


Skyline Frankfurt am Main von Antonio Troiano auf Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Frankfurt (definitely has NOT the tallest residential skyscraper):
> 
> 
> Skyline Frankfurt am Main von Antonio Troiano auf Flickr


very nice :cheers:


----------



## alekssa1

SO143 said:


> st george wharf, europe's tallest residential tower nears completion


It looks weird that SO143 hasn't heard about Triumph Palace... He looks such a know-all
Though Europe's tallest residential BUILDING Triumph Palace doesnt look like a TOWER. So may be it is about the definition of tower


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*



























http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## SO143

The Shard and St Paul's Cathedral from Primrose Hill by manchego_photo, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcfairhurst/8177047287/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcfairhurst/8169620229/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam Today November 14.


----------



## Srht1

Istanbul Sapphire is 238 metres and 54 floor


> st george wharf it will be 181 metres (594 ft) tall with 49 storeys,
> Residencial InTempo, Benidorm 200m


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Istanbul_Sapphire


----------



## Maastricht

^^ enough activity in London


----------



## Maastricht

^^ and ofcoure De Rotterdam looks awesome too, one beast of a building


----------



## AlMos




----------



## ReefGear

SASH said:


> Isn't Zlota 44 mixed used?


No, it isn't.


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam*


----------



## Jujo

*Seville*


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam Wilhelmina Pier



Marin said:


> 14.11:


----------



## filosss

Warsaw in 2010-2012


----------



## Baboulinet

SASH said:


> De Rotterdam (floorspace 160.000 m2) is the biggest High Rise/Skyscraper in Europe!
> On Thursday it will reach the highest point of 150 meters.


Coeur Defense, Paris : 350,000 m2


----------



## Cuernavacacity

Great European cities


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul, Turkey*

Picture taken by Oguz Demirkapi:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82046720









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/82046735


----------



## TimeAndTide

Google


----------



## TimeAndTide

_*Paris, France*_









Google


----------



## Los Earth

Igor L. said:


> http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


Kyiv's ground level looks prettier than it's up-level
Especially in the first photo


----------



## SASH

Baboulinet said:


> Coeur Defense, Paris : 350,000 m2


Okay, didn't knew that. 
So 'De Rotterdam' will be one of the biggest in the EU and the biggest in the BeNeLux. :lol:


----------



## Fab87

I'm really sorry Sash, but Finance Tower in Brussels has a floor surface of 220k m2. So go with Holland maybe... :lol:










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finance_Tower


----------



## SO143

Greenland Dock - Canary Wharf by stevedexteruk, on Flickr


London 10 11 12 (80) copy by Auntiechick, on Flickr


Canary Wharf, Thames, O2 by Phil Rooney Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

Fab87 said:


> I'm really sorry Sash, but Finance Tower in Brussels has a floor surface of 220k m2. So go with Holland maybe... :lol:
> 
> http://www.eupedia.com/gallery/data/567/finance-tower.jpg
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finance_Tower


Now he'll kill himself. :lol:


----------



## 970467

artem-lahtionov


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kharkov,Ukraine*























































http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv,Ukraine*

by Dima_Korol


----------



## Igor L.

del


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*L*ONDON


London Skyline by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by martm

















by adamMa


----------



## Blingchampion

little universe said:


> 1. Moscow / 莫斯科
> 2. London / 伦敦
> 3. Frankfurt /法兰克福
> 4. Paris / 巴黎
> 5. Warsaw / 华沙
> 6. Rotterdam / 鹿特丹
> 7. Milan / 米兰
> 8. Madrid / 马德里
> 9. Barcelona / 巴塞罗那
> 10.Benidorm / 贝尼多尔姆
> 
> 
> *Istanbul / 伊斯坦布尔 looks awesome, but it is a Euro-asian City.


Turkey is considered a European Country by the EU and its also a part of the Council of Europe. Turkey are also member of all European sports associations.
The main of part of the city is on the European side with almost 10 mio people, it is located in East Thrace in Southeastern Europe, the urban area on the Anatolian side were formerly known as Chrysopolis, today Üsküdar and were a independent town.
This town became a toll-booth for the Bosphorus and later became the first point of defense of Constantinople against the Ottoman armies.
Today its is a suburb, but Istanbul were and will always be a European city.
Here is what the Turkish Prime Minister says
“Istanbul is a European city. With its heart, its culture and civilization, its people, its past and future, it has always looked toward Europe,” Erdoğan said. “Istanbul has shaped European culture and has been shaped by it.”
http://www.dailystar.com.lb/Culture/...#axzz24ImvENlr


----------



## Ni3lS

Rotterdam from a 45km distance



woei said:


> Skyline Rotterdam vanavond vanuit Utrecht
> 
> 
> wwoei on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

Nice far away shot: Here's another one:

*Milano *from the Linate Airport


Milan skyline during landing by _ Nemo _, on Flickr


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Blingchampion said:


> Turkey is considered a European Country by the EU and its also a part of the Council of Europe. Turkey are also member of all European sports associations.
> The main of part of the city is on the European side with almost 10 mio people, it is located in East Thrace in Southeastern Europe, the urban area on the Anatolian side were formerly known as Chrysopolis, today Üsküdar and were a independent town.
> This town became a toll-booth for the Bosphorus and later became the first point of defense of Constantinople against the Ottoman armies.
> Today its is a suburb, but Istanbul were and will always be a European city.
> Here is what the Turkish Prime Minister says
> “Istanbul is a European city. With its heart, its culture and civilization, its people, its past and future, it has always looked toward Europe,” Erdoğan said. “Istanbul has shaped European culture and has been shaped by it.”
> http://www.dailystar.com.lb/Culture/...#axzz24ImvENlr


Honestly, they can say whatever they want, but I will never see Istanbul as a European city. It's culture is very unique and one of the greatest things about this city is the way it combines Europe and Asia, but is not fully European or Asian.


----------



## Xorcist

Bremerhaven  just a small german city with about 112 000 inhabitants but the fourth largest harbour in Europe...









by russelrunner









by nuxmeister


----------



## Jujo

*Seville*


----------



## aarhusforever

ProdayuSlona said:


> Honestly, they can say whatever they want, but I will never see Istanbul as a European city. It's culture is very unique and one of the greatest things about this city is the way it combines Europe and Asia, but is not fully European or Asian.


Istanbul is a fully European city  Turkey really has nothing to do with Asia. Remember that the border between Asia and Europe is an imaginary boundary created by some Europeans maaany years ago, where everything east of Greece was regarded as Asia. Today it is another world


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

Vilnius (Lithuania) Skyline by Claus from.. Germany, on Flickr


Vilnius_new by Lana Svitankova, on Flickr


weird skyline time by chocolatechipmint, on Flickr


155 by travellingman3, on Flickr


094 by travellingman3, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

*Vilnius*









http://afterdark2.livejournal.com/24264.html


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* today:


----------



## Fab87

*Vienna*

picture taken by user cruzo on the austrian subforum


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
by fanpage facebook ''warszawa z lotu ptaka''


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm*, Hornsberg strand development at Kungsholmen island:


skyline of Stockholm by jujemisa, on Flickr


----------



## Speirs68

it is interesting


----------



## SO143

OO7A4263 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


OO7A4240 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Xorcist

edit...


----------



## alexandru.mircea

SO143 said:


> OO7A4263 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr
> 
> 
> OO7A4240 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


I haven't seen these angles before. Beautiful.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by Damian_GTK


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Leaving on a Jet Plane ... von AnyMotion auf Flickr


----------



## Fab87

^^ Yes. You can clearly see the NewOrleans tower, the Erasmus Bridge and the DeRotterdam tower.


----------



## nostalgy

^^^^:cheers:


----------



## Dakaro

Great photos guys! Thanks! :cheers2:


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
by Kishjar








































http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/








http://vk.com/p.ogorodnikov


----------



## SASH

Werner10 you forgot this one. 



Ossip said:


> Met dank aan Ingrid!


----------



## Fab87

*Milano*, some unusual vantage points (pics from the last 5 years)


Milan Porta garibaldi towers di Manuel.A.69, su Flickr


Sunset Skyscraper Milan di d0minius, su Flickr


Skyline di athibault, su Flickr


Milan sunset di Luca Enrico Sironi, su Flickr


Pirellone di Air Force One, su Flickr


Skyline Milano di Renato Gelforte, su Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

Brussels seen from the countries future highest condo:









http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/fefze2nc3woamhtu.png


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Milano is becomming better and better ...

*
Hamburg skyline parts*

pictures by me


----------



## Skrapebook

Berlin looking south west from the Dom


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow*










Photo by Petr Ushanov


----------



## Xorcist

and Berlin...









by Tagesspiegel


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.fotokritik.com/2985744/fotokritik-fotografi









http://www.fotokritik.com/2963613/moonlight-in-istanbul


----------



## EuroMaster

Nice Photoshop of the moon paste in Istanbul! 

Is that hill in Berlin a wastebelt or a natural hill? Nice view from there by the way.


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



astute said:


> Vrijdag rond middernacht was er opeens opdoemende mist.
> 
> Morning Mist (original) by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr


----------



## taxi

Katowice, Southern Poland, (metro 2,5million)


----------



## Nijal

*Lille*

(In the foreground: the church of Lens, 40km from Lille)


----------



## taxi

one more from Katowice, view of south downtown from north


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam Wilhelmina Pier seen from my Office today

1









2


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Leuvehaven, Rotterdam by hanselpedia, on Flickr


Erasmusbrug, Rotterdam by hanselpedia, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

SASH said:


> ^^
> I also like Moscow, but you could have skipped this last Photo.


Why? this wonderful photo


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: LIVERPOOL, ENGLAND ::.*


Beautiful Liverpool by Lee Carus, on Flickr

:eek2:​


----------



## SASH

VitMos said:


> Why? this wonderful photo


It is a nice Panorama Photo, but barely an impressive Skyline.
Moscow Rocks!


----------



## VitMos

SASH said:


> It is a nice Panorama Photo, but barely an impressive Skyline.


think we are looking at different photoshno:. Be it small, but larger than most of the major Western European cities that have appeared in this thread. You can not say that it is worse, because it consists of residential buildings


----------



## VitMos

*Kazan, Russia*








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/logistik50/view/565635/?page=7


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Photo: *Chest*


----------



## undercontrol

My top ten:
1. London
2. Moscow
3. Frankfurt
4. Paris
5. Rotterdam
6. Warsaw
7. Madrid
8. Barcelona
9. Milan
10. Istambul


----------



## Stadtaffe

EuroMaster said:


> Nice Photoshop of the moon paste in Istanbul!
> 
> Is that hill in Berlin a wastebelt or a natural hill? Nice view from there by the way.


The hill is called 'Teufelsberg' (Devil's mountain) in the west of Berlin. The place was used after WWII to collect the rubble of houses.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teufelsberg


----------



## Kristian_KG

VitMos said:


> *Kazan, Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/logistik50/view/565635/?page=7


Beautiful pictures of Kazan


----------



## Himmelwärts

*Madrid*









http://skyscraper.tumblr.com/


----------



## undercontrol

*Barcelona, Spain*









*London, UK*









*Rotterdam, Netherlands*









*Madrid, Spain*
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotografiaaerea/5060267424/

*Milan, Italy*









*Benidorm, Spain*









*Wien, Austria*


----------



## Los Earth

VitMos said:


> think we are looking at different photoshno:. Be it small, but larger than most of the major Western European cities that have appeared in this thread. You can not say that it is worse, because it consists of residential buildings


They were talking about Orenburg


----------



## Boogie

Warsaw by user Sławek.


----------



## VitMos

Los Earth said:


> They were talking about Orenburg


Who are they? I replied to one person( SASH)



> think we are looking at different photos


 it was a figure of speech


----------



## Fab87

*MILANO*

picture by Dabi89, posted on the italian forum



















and from flickr


downtown Milano di Tommaso Carullo, su Flickr


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: SWANSEA, WALES, UNITED KINGDOM ::.​*

Swansea skyline (7) by Gareth Lovering, on Flickr​


----------



## Skrapebook

Skyline of western Berlin before the sun set










Guten Abend Berlin por el.manuelito Flickr


----------



## willman87

Sabadell - Spain


----------



## alruesca

*More Madrid*









Luna llena incipiente en las Torres de Chamartin. HDR. por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## Fab87

*M I L A N O*

Milano 03.12.2012


Skyline by elevenItaly, on Flickr


Stadio S. Siro, Milano by elevenItaly, on Flickr


milano dal cielo 3 by elevenItaly, on Flickr


milano dal cielo 4 by elevenItaly, on Flickr


Milano dal cielo 6 by elevenItaly, on Flickr


Fiera milano e i Monti by elevenItaly, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro

Skrapebook said:


> Skyline of western Berlin before the sun set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guten Abend Berlin por el.manuelito Flickr


Very nice Berlin skyline photo! :cheers:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ Great pics of Milan!! in the last pic you can see a small part of the big "CityLife" yard, with new 6 skyscrapers under construction


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* again


 Senza titolo  di Velvet Raspberry, su Flickr


Verticalità di _ Nemo _, su Flickr


Stratificazione di _ Nemo _, su Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

great pics of Milano


----------



## willman87

More pics from BARCELONA


----------



## willman87

VALENCIA


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Warsaw , Poland :*



sieradzanin1 said:


> http://www.tvp.pl/publicystyka/programy-informacyjne/wiadomosci/wideo/04122012-1930/9116352
> 
> od 10:47 do 10:52


----------



## quadi

Lille:


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
















http://georgesultanov.livejournal.com/
















http://artem-lahtionov.livejournal.com/
































http://vk.com/leonadze?z=albums1541756


----------



## Boogie

This photo with buildings around the Red Square in the foregrund is stunning! 

http://cs407927.userapi.com/v407927756/56ab/yMfFslBFjN8.jpg


----------



## Twister2010

Hamburg Winter Skyline









Copyright by Michel und Elbe


----------



## eddeux

^^so beautiful.:happy:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

great pics of Moscow!

*MILANO* skyline from "North Park"









*by gamma_ray_burst*









*by gamma_ray_burst*


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.fotokritik.com/2993336/fotokritik-fotografi









http://www.fotokritik.com/2664077/maslak









http://www.fotokritik.com/2517192/maslak









http://www.fotokritik.com/2965942/sehrimin-isiklari









http://www.fotokritik.com/2995656/89-yil-cumhuriyet-kutlamalari


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*


Sometime I got my head in clouds di skymino, su Flickr


IMG_0343 di egolamb, su Flickr


galfa di alma.70, su Flickr


IMG_0347 di egolamb, su Flickr


----------



## VitMos

*Ekaterinburg, Russia*
































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vzadumin/
by Revenger 666


----------



## christos-greece

*Bucharest, Romania*

Dark day in Bucharest by Andy Loghin (andy42.com), on Flickr


Bucharest Skyline by glacris, on Flickr


Sunset in Bucharest by Betino Miclea, on Flickr


Skyline by felixp7, on Flickr


Coltea Hospital, Bucharest by Vladimir-911, on Flickr


----------



## konny

*Essen Skyline - Germany*


Essen Skyline von F. Montino auf Flickr



Panorama Essen von pilot_micha auf Flickr



Essen Skyline von FSK29 auf Flickr


Skyline Essen-Zentrum von Claus Moser auf Flickr


Essen, Kreuzeskirche und Rathaus von Claus Moser auf Flickr


Más edificios al lado de la estación von Garthof auf Flickr


----------



## dj4life

A one hit wonder - Turning Torso in Malmö, Sweden (still the highest in Scandinavia):


Turning Torso by Johannes Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## 970467

ivan.potapoff said:


> 15.12.2012


By ^^


----------



## bakiliboy

Donodöner said:


> ^^fake? What is your problem?
> 
> Stalin skyscrapers all over the place?


I'm just trolling  To be honest I think it's alright for a start.


----------



## Fab87

*Milan*

picture by user *Gix_Ba*












MILANO di SSC-ITA, su Flickr

skyline evolution


milano / evolution di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## Countach

Great pictures of Milan, I love the first one!


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul*

http://www.fotokritik.com/3002831/rumeli-hisari










Istanbul Panorama by emrahsevim, on Flickr

http://www.fotokritik.com/2993336/fotokritik-fotografi


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Fab87 said:


> *Milan*
> 
> picture by user *Gix_Ba*


Impressive!! :nuts: :cheers:


----------



## Fab87

*Sarajevo, Bosnia
*


Panoramic view of Sarajevo di Francesco Paleari, su Flickr


Evening in Sarajevo di Francesco Paleari, su Flickr


Sarajevo from a Graveyard di Francesco Paleari, su Flickr


----------



## West_side

konny said:


> Essen Skyline von F. Montino auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Panorama Essen von pilot_micha auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Essen Skyline von FSK29 auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Skyline Essen-Zentrum von Claus Moser auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Essen, Kreuzeskirche und Rathaus von Claus Moser auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Más edificios al lado de la estación von Garthof auf Flickr


Essen has for 570,000 inhabitants a compact Skyline with many gray high buildings.


----------



## manhuelofspain

Madrid (Spain)

Madrid skyline por Gil-Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

Valencia (Spain)

Valencia Skyline pt 2 por Spunfunkster, en Flickr


----------



## SO143

wheres the skyline? icard::madwife: hno: :lol:


----------



## SO143

OO7A5818 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## SO143




----------



## SO143

i really like this skyline  2nd best in europe imo









by *mr. MyXiN*


----------



## citysight

my top ten list 1Frankfurt
2Moscow
3London
4Istanbul
5Paris
6Rotterdam
7warsaw
8Milan
9madrid
10Benidorm


----------



## SO143

why is benidorm at 10th? :rant:


----------



## Paxson5

There are two groups of European skylines:
Group A: Frankfurt, Moscow, Paris, London
Group B: Istanbul,Rotterdam,Warsaw,Milan

Benidorm doesnt fit anywhere, its just a free electron! :banana:


----------



## EuroMaster

Rotterdam, by Ossip


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Frankfurt am main mit Weihnachtsmarkt von King of Foxes auf Flickr




Winter has arrived in Frankfurt- Skyline Frankfurt Winter 2012 von frawolf77 auf Flickr




Winter has arrived in Frankfurt- Skyline Frankfurt Winter 2012 von frawolf77 auf Flickr


----------



## 970467

ohh^^ how sweet this Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## sieradzanin1

Warszawa (Warsaw) , Poland :

By Polex



Polex said:


> Tym razem wysiadłem z samochodu (ale mróz :nuts: )


----------



## newfvgffm

some more of Frankfurt Skyline in Snowhite and backlit by the sun:


Winter has arrived in Frankfurt- Skyline Frankfurt Winter 2012 von frawolf77 auf Flickr

also the new ECB loacted in the Eastend in 2 panoramic shots of yesterday...Darkness rises 


Darkness rises in the dark background...New European Central Bank Frankfurt von frawolf77 auf Flickr


Darkness has risen, New European Central Bank, Frankfurt von frawolf77 auf Flickr


----------



## Kaufmann

*Dortmund*


Quelle:Kaufmann


----------



## SO143

by *Lumberjack_London*


----------



## willman87

SO143 said:


> wheres the skyline? icard::madwife: hno: :lol:


Valencia skyline


----------



## Fab87

*M I L A N O*

pictures by Meteofroumitalia


MILANO Skyline - 3 Dic 2012 di Davide-R., su Flickr


MILANO Skyline - 3 Dic 2012 di Davide-R., su Flickr


Verso le Alpi innevate - 3 Dic 2012 di Davide-R., su Flickr


MILANO monte Stella - 3 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr


MILANO monte Stella - 3 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr


MILANO monte Stella - 3 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr


MILANO monte Stella - 3 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr


MILANO monte Stella - 3 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr


MILANO monte Stella - 3 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr


MILANO monte Stella - 3 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr


MILANO monte Stella - 3 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr


MILANO monte Stella - 3 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr


MILANO monte Stella - 3 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr


MILANO monte Stella - 3 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr

altre foto qui: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

e qui: http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotodidavide/


----------



## Skrapebook

Frankfurt is still king! :bow:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Thanks Fab87 for posting my pics 

I took the first 3 in my Neighbourhood (the skyscrapers are 11 kms far)
The others from Mount Stella


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

^^ Beautiful photos and amazing skyline!


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



MBarendse said:


>


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


- skyline Rotterdam september 2012 - by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr


Rotterdam by Deek Fotografie, on Flickr


2012 Delft - Netherlands by Hornplayer, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

Nice pics from Rotterdam, i especially like the last one where all the towers are included


----------



## willman87

Benidorm


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*

photo by remador










detail with new municipal office building under construction










idem but from the opposite (west) side










snowy image with mosque under construction


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by Polex


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Dr.Seltsam said:


> ^^ Beautiful photos and amazing skyline!


thank you very much! 

...other pics of

*MILANO* (not mine this time )










In the sky:


----------



## Dakaro

Great photos from Rotterdam SASH! :cheers:


----------



## West_side

Rotterdam has for European conditions an impressive cluster of high and modern skyscrapers. Very nice :cheers:


----------



## Fab87

I wouldn't call it a cluster, and that is its main limit. Same goes for Milan. Promising, but still not dense enough.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

great pics


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
























By Kwiatkowski Bartosz
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## SO143

OO7A6466 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## willman87

Madrid 40 km distance


----------



## SASH

Fab87 said:


> I wouldn't call it a cluster, and that is its main limit. Same goes for Milan. Promising, but still not dense enough.


Rotterdam has got 3 or 4 clusters.

1. Weena (CBD) cluster









2 .Beurs/WTC cluster









3. Wijnhaveneiland cluster


Topaas said:


> 08-12:


4. Wilhelmina Pier cluster.









Of those four clusters 2 clusters are connected to each other. Those clusters are the Wijnhaveneiland cluster and the cluster around Beurs/World Trade Center.









The Wilhelminapier Cluster is on the South bank and is separated from the center by the river the Maas.


Ossip said:


>


On this Photo the Wijnhaveneiland Cluster. In the back the Wilhelminapier cluster









Here you can see that the Beurs/WTC cluster could be connected with the Weena cluster by just 1 or 2 High Rises/Skyscrapers around The Coolsingel (main street) 









Rotterdam has a wide Skyline, but because it is a rather small City, it looks pretty dense from a distance.


----------



## Fab87

I know, I wasn't underestimating Rotterdam. I still don't think that Rotterdam has A cluster, its skyline being composed by several smaller clusters. 

Were all the smaller clusters connected to each other, Rotterdam would be top league for sure  and it might happen in the future!


----------



## SASH

^^
In that case only La Defense, Moscow and Canary Wharf are Skyline clusters.
Even Frankfurt is pretty spread out (in real)!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

SASH said:


> ^^
> In that case only La Defense, Moscow and Canary Wharf are Skyline clusters.
> Even Frankfurt is pretty spread out (in real)!


I agree


----------



## Fab87

SASH said:


> ^^
> In that case only La Defense, Moscow and Canary Wharf are Skyline clusters.
> Even Frankfurt is pretty spread out (in real)!


Well that's true, but Frankfurt and also Warsaw still have ONE area where you can find skyscrapers, so that the skyline looks rather iconographic and compact from most angles. In my opinion, Frankfurt is still number one because of this, along with height. London ranks number 2 thanks to its quantity and quality (two cool clusters, many more towers around the city, and a supertall). Paris number three because of its density, impressive by European standards. Moscow only number four because it lacks on highrises to build up its small cluster of skyscrapers. The other soviet towers are impressive, but too spread out for a city of 11 million.

These are the first-tier skylines in Europe in my opinion. Rotterdam is very cool and promising but doesn't fit there yet.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Milan again



meteoforumitalia said:


> MILANO - 9 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr
> 
> 
> MILANO - 9 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr
> 
> 
> MILANO - 9 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr
> 
> 
> MILANO - 9 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr
> 
> 
> MILANO - 9 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr
> 
> 
> MILANO - 9 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr
> 
> 
> MILANO - 9 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr
> 
> 
> MILANO - 9 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr
> 
> 
> MILANO - 9 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr
> 
> 
> MILANO - 9 Dic 2012 di Davide R. II, su Flickr
> 
> altre foto qui: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## SASH

^^
Nice pics!


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*


Milano di lefotodidonato, su Flickr


----------



## indaco1

I think that Europeans building codes usually don't allow to build a dense cluster. 

Even where a wide area close to city centre or where there's an high market demand is completely renewed, it is not permitted to construct dense as Lower Manhattan or Hong Kong.


----------



## ArrHo

*Bristol, UK*

Some Pics of my home city Bristol, one of the United Kingdoms largest cities.


----------



## SO143

pano5 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=77708&period=30


----------



## French-Polish_Man67

citysight said:


> my top ten list 1Frankfurt
> 2Moscow
> 3London
> 4Istanbul
> 5Paris
> * 6Rotterdam
> 7warsaw*
> 8Milan
> 9madrid
> 10Benidorm


There are 2 things which don't make Rotterdam's skyline better than Warsaw's one :

First, Rotterdam needs 2 or 3 bigger skyscrapers than 150meters (and maybe it will be the case soon)

Second, Rotterdam has elegant, boxy skyscrapers, but no one is symbolic or has a big charisma. (But we need in Warsaw also skyscrapers like yours, very simple and elegant)

In Warsaw, you have a historical Skyscraper which is more than 50 years old, inspired by the New-York architecture, that no one European city will never have (don't tell me about skyscrapers from the 30's which are 70m tall).
And you have the Daniel Liebeskind project, Zlota 44(192 m), which is an unique shape building, very symbolical and controversial.


*Palace of culture :*











*Zlota 44 : *













*and the skyline (Without the northern Cluster, Marriott and Oxford towers) : *


----------



## konny

*Dortmund - Germany*


Richtung Richtung, jedenfalls: Süden, nämlich: Skyline. von s. bär auf Flickr


Dortmund - Blick vom Florianturm von DORTMUNDtourismus auf Flickr


SG100635 von philflieger auf Flickr


Dortmund von noodles_do auf Flickr


----------



## Tiaren

French-Polish_Man67 said:


> In Warsaw, you have a historical Skyscraper which is more than 50 years old, inspired by the New-York architecture, that no one European city will never have (don't tell me about skyscrapers from the 30's which are 70m tall).


It is not really inspired by New York's architecture, but by the "Seven Sisters" of Moscow. And you would call that architecture style "Stalinist".
That being said, Mocow is another city in Europe, that features such architecture and even seven examples of that type of skyscrapers.


----------



## KTyahoo

meteoforumitalia said:


> I showed you the projects *UNDER CONSTRUCTION* but not visible yet, not proposed projects. you don't know how many proposed skyscrapers we have seen in Milan...


 If a project is under construction, well it should be visible in some way  I mean Warsaw Spire will fully start off in 2013 but at least there is a huuuuuge hole in the ground right now. There is some proof of this thing being constructed other than a CG visualisation shot :]

any pics of this being constructed?? or its just a CG pic :]


----------



## piterpan

forgive me but I do not want to find those roads "sadness" desolation and cubes high:lol::lol:ktyahoo ,scusa off topic


----------



## meteoforumitalia

KTyahoo said:


> If a project is under construction, well it should be visible in some way


the tallest -for example- it's not visible in the skyline because it has just overpassed the ground level:


----------



## Los Earth

KTyahoo said:


> Warsaw will also have a significant update to its skyline. 2 more skyscrapers are being built right now ...
> 
> warsaw spire (220m) - very good height if you ask me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many more skyscrapers planned and will probably start construction in 2014 but hey ... I just posted the ones that will start building on 2013  Thats still good ... 2 new skyscrapers every year for Warsaw. 2012 was the year of Zlota44 and Cosmpolitian ... 2013 will be Warsaw Spire and Echo Tower ... 2014 - UBS Tower and HPO Tower hopefully


Warsaw Spire isn't 220m it's 180m without the spire


----------



## aarhusforever

KTyahoo said:


> Moscow is ok but its not a real megacity. Its just a couple of ultra rich folks that got the $$ during the commie-democracy change.


...Moscow not a real megacity?? :bash: hno:

...*A big thanks to all you guys and girls for posting those impressive photos *


----------



## citysight

cool pictures of the Haque...the 2nd largest skyline in my country


CitoyenNéerlandais said:


> *The Hague*
> 
> 
> Plein/New Skyline The Hague, NL by Eduard van Mil (one pic. every Friday and Saturday, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Hague (Holland) by Marc Wevers, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Skyline by dtepas, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The Hague square by stephen.weinman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Downtown The Hague at Night by Christopher A. Dominic, on Flickr​


----------



## piterpan

I have a doubt! from render, the antennas on the spire do not seem to warsaw structural elements, will be counted with the final height? I do not like the design and I find no relevance under the name, pero'e 'my parere.grazie .. then take us back to topic.


----------



## piterpan

I have a doubt! from render, the antennas on the spirewarsaw do not seem to structural elements, will be counted with the final height? I do not like the design and I find no relevance under the name, pero'e 'my parere.grazie .. then take us back to topic.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*La Haye*



DeltaMetropolis said:


> The Hague intersection A12-A4 'Prins Clausplein':


----------



## KTyahoo

meteoforumitalia said:


> the tallest -for example- it's not visible in the skyline because it has just overpassed the ground level:


Thats more like it  lets hope they finish it  



Los Earth said:


> Warsaw Spire isn't 220m it's 180m without the spire


but it has a spire so its 220m. lol, thats its actual height. deal with it mate 



piterpan said:


> I have a doubt! from render, the antennas on the spire do not seem to warsaw structural elements, will be counted with the final height? I do not like the design and I find no relevance under the name, pero'e 'my parere.grazie .. then take us back to topic.


 use google.translate mate  otherwise this post is pointless :]


----------



## greatturk

real megacity İSTANBUL:13,624,240


----------



## piterpan

many poost seem inleggibili here, my second post and 'chiaro.grazie


----------



## Adler1

*Frankfurt City & Airport*










_Source: welt.de_


----------



## undercontrol

Madrid, Spain

Panorámica de Madrid bajo la luna casi al 100 x 100 por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr

Avantzando por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr

Torres de Chamartin por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr

CTBA Las cuatro Torres por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr

Fotografía Aérea Edificio Mirador, Sanchinarro (Madrid) por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


azca por zackds, en Flickr
Sin título por RyanSacristan, en Flickr


----------



## undercontrol

Barcelona, Spain

Barcelona Skyline por David Chacobo, en Flickr

Barcelona por CarlosCoutinho, en Flickr









Barcelona Vertical por Hugo Nakamura, en Flickr


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas

360 panorama of Central Vilnius: http://www.vfoto.lt/20100325_heliosCity_360/


----------



## Dakaro

I love Madrid skyline. :cheers:


----------



## born_ejty_siks

My list:
1. London
2. Moscow <3
3. Paris
4. Istanbul
__Frankfurt
6. Warsaw <3
7. Rotterdam
8. Barcelona
9. Milano
10. Madrid
11. Kyiv <3
12. Amsterdam

Warsaw, central cluster


----------



## SO143

greatturk said:


>


very good skyline


----------



## piterpan

^^^^people from Warsaw, not to be badyou are conscious of the very bad quality of those blocks of cement in around and to the low quality of the skyscrapers in the city center between the other? hope so ...


----------



## indaco1

Reposting content from other threads.

Milano:



meteoforumitalia said:


> :cheers::cheers:





Ale73 said:


> Dopo settimane una giornata discreta! Quale migliore occasione per sgranchire le bielle della motocicletta e fare due passi sulla _Muntagnéta_
> Sa vegûm.
> Ale


----------



## SO143

London's Skyline by esslingerphoto.com✈, on Flickr


OldSt0563 London's Ever-changing Skyline 1024x by Torcello Trio, on Flickr


OldSt0535 London's Ever-changing Skyline II 1024x by Torcello Trio, on Flickr


NIGHT SERENITY by Adam Swaine, on Flickr


----------



## Strait City

*Milan*

This takes the cake for me when you think of European City Skylines. It encapsulates everything that Europe stands for - the way the new buildings fit sensitively with the old buildings in a cityscape like no other, and the backdrop of the Alps that is breathtaking to boot.:cheers:



meteoforumitalia said:


> Carlo, guarda questa :nuts::nuts:
> 
> meraviglia delle meraviglie:
> 
> 
> Christmas is coming di Fil.ippo, su Flickr


----------



## SO143

jonnyboy said:


> 7 pages since we had a picture of london!!hno:


w e n e e d m o r e p i c s o f t h e c a p i t a l l o n d o n h a h a h a


----------



## Twister2010

*Hamburg*








Copyright by Andreas Vallbracht









Copyright by Andreas Vallbrach









Copyright by Andreas Vallbrach


----------



## piterpan

Strait City said:


> This takes the cake for me when you think of European City Skylines. It encapsulates everything that Europe stands for - the way the new buildings fit sensitively with the old buildings in a cityscape like no other, and the backdrop of the Alps that is breathtaking to boot.:cheers:


milano beautiful


----------



## christos-greece

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Donji Grad by Troels Roland, on Flickr


Zagreb-Skyline by katythiers, on Flickr


Zagreb skyline - Croatia by t wi an e, on Flickr


EMW050 by apl1986, on Flickr


----------



## piterpan

meteoforumitalia said:


> *MILANO*[/url]
> Christmas is coming di Fil.ippo, su Flickr


reckon what this e' sole 1/4 nor citta',manca does the stop at city historical magnificent!


----------



## christos-greece

*Monte Carlo, Monaco*

Summer in Monte Carlo by Marina BW, on Flickr


Monaco Skyline by photo.architect, on Flickr


Monaco Skyline by photo.architect, on Flickr


P1040796 by slaaven, on Flickr


La Condamine, Monaco by photo.architect, on Flickr


Monaco. the port Monaco Le port Monaco . ecole de voiliers au coucher du soleil R12/139 L1139 / P0003839 by setboun photos, on Flickr


----------



## sieradzanin1

Warsaw , Poland :

By adamMa



adamMa said:


> to coś z dołu





adamMa said:


>


By Polex



Polex said:


> big picture
> http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/8703/712288obrazoyowimg1306i.jpg
> 
> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## Axelferis

For rotterdam imo it lacks just one great or two world class designed towers to make it enter the top 5 european.

But Paris,London,frankfurt still leads the top 3

*Paris la defense *


Perspective par axelferis, sur Flickr


----------



## SASH

^^
It all personal taste man! I prefer Rotterdam above Warsaw.
From a distance the Skyline of Rotterdam looks more massive than the Skyline of Warsaw.
Warsaw hasn't got world class designed Skyscraper besides Zlota 44.

Photo with unfinished New Orleans and De Rotterdam

Rotterdamoup by superdupercaddy, on Flickr


skyline rtm 1 by sashscf, on Flickr


skyline 1 by sashscf, on Flickr


----------



## konny

*Luxemburg Skyline*


Luxemburg Skyline von Bochum-Ruhr auf Flickr


----------



## piterpan

SASH said:


> ^^
> It all personal taste man! I prefer Rotterdam above Warsaw.
> From a distance the Skyline of Rotterdam looks more massive than the Skyline of Warsaw.
> Warsaw hasn't got world class designed Skyscraper besides Zlota 44.
> 
> Photo with unfinished New Orleans and De Rotterdam
> 
> Rotterdamoup by superdupercaddy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> skyline rtm 1 by sashscf, on Flickr
> 
> 
> skyline 1 by sashscf, on Flickr


rotterdam better than warsaw:applause:


----------



## dydyusa

TimeAndTide said:


> *PARIS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _hosted on flickr_


Paris has the best skyline in europe ! :drool:


----------



## KTyahoo

piterpan said:


> rotterdam better than warsaw:applause:


 Uzbekistan has a better skyline than Milan :applause:


----------



## sok12

SASH said:


> ^^
> It all personal taste man! I prefer Rotterdam above Warsaw.
> From a distance the Skyline of Rotterdam looks more massive than the Skyline of Warsaw.
> Warsaw hasn't got world class designed Skyscraper besides Zlota 44.


The quality of the skyscrapers isn't that bad.
If you ask me, Warsaw looks much better than Rotterdam


----------



## Fab87

piterpan said:


> reckon what this e' sole 1/4 nor citta',manca does the stop at city historical magnificent!


You really make no sense! Change translator or at least check the translated sentence before posting it here. It's not that your posts are incorrect but understandable, it's really impossible to understand what you are talking about. 

in italian: non si capisce un cazzo, neanche tirando ad indovinare, non ha senso postare così. E' imbarazzante


----------



## Countach

Fab87 said:


> You really make no sense! Change translator or at least check the translated sentence before posting it here. It's not that your posts are incorrect but understandable, it's really impossible to understand what you are talking about.
> 
> in italian: non si capisce un cazzo, neanche tirando ad indovinare, non ha senso postare così. E' imbarazzante


+1


----------



## Dakaro

piterpan said:


> rotterdam better than warsaw:applause:


icard:


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## piterpan

^^^^regrettably I see many concrete blocks, sin


----------



## Fab87

C'mon piter pan, every city in the former eastern block has some commie blocks, in Warsaw these commie blocks don't belong to the skyline which is in general of good quality. 
Of course some buildings would need a recladding (like the Marriott Hotel), but Warsaw is doing good! 

P.S. slow down a little bit with the flow of comments and post more pics instead


----------



## piterpan

my and 'a complete view of skyline, for the photos, digital aspect,robbed


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ ?


----------



## piterpan

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ ?


please


----------



## Paxson5

^^:rofl:
*Napoli* (source=internet:tongue3
























:cheers:


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Naples has a quite good skyline!


----------



## Groningen NL

piterpan said:


> you're right, but so many ugly buildings in Warsaw center


Same goes for Rotterdam tho, both cities were destroyed during WWII.


----------



## piterpan

Groningen NL said:


> Same goes for Rotterdam tho, both cities were destroyed during WWII.


let's go! very sad skyline warsaw


----------



## aarhusforever

*BENIDORM*:

I know the buildings are ugly, but the skyline is still impressive and I like it. This is probably the only city in Europe, where I accept quantity over quality, when it comes to architecture, if you guys know what I mean...I think you do 


Benidorm Skyscrapers by Mountainranger74, on Flickr

Benidorm from La Cruz by Mountainranger74, on Flickr


----------



## Countach

CitoyenNéerlandais said:


> Naples has a quite good skyline!


I agree, it has one of the best highrises density in all Europe (few European "clusters" are better than the one of Naples in my opinion) it is so underrated in this forums, we need more forumers from Naples


----------



## Countach

piterpan said:


> my and 'a complete view of skyline, for the photos, digital aspect,robbed


I'm getting bored of you. Why you go on humiliating yourself in this way?? hno:


----------



## KTyahoo

piterpan said:


> let's go! very sad skyline warsaw


 I'm sooo happy your country is about to go bancrupt so you won't have teh internetz and we won't see your posts anymore :]

New page, one pic for Warsaw:


----------



## Galro

Countach said:


> I agree, it has one of the best highrises density in all Europe (few European "clusters" are better than the one of Naples in my opinion) it is so underrated in this forums, we need more forumers from Naples


Are there future highrise projects planned in Napples? Or is Milan the only city with action in that department in Italy?


----------



## Kristian_KG

Naples is underrate


----------



## piterpan

KTyahoo said:


> I'm sooo happy your country is about to go bancrupt so you won't have teh internetz and we won't see your posts anymore :]
> 
> New page, one pic for Warsaw:


what language? excuse and 'incomprehensible


----------



## piterpan

Countach said:


> I'm getting bored of you. Why you go on humiliating yourself in this way?? hno:


was a response to fab87, you understand very well, sorry if you get bored


----------



## piterpan

KTyahoo, your post and 'incomprehensible, but' seems offensive aimed at people, and the Italian people and stupid and rude


----------



## mr.sky

Warsaw skyline looks great.


----------



## iMaciek

I have no idea what do they criticise Warsaw skyline so much  for me it looks marvelous! IMO with some time it'll get better and better.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Just a reminder to all of you that this is a skyline photos thread and please post photos only. Any cities skylines comparison comments are discouraged and can be removed without notice. Skyline discussions can be made in the European skyline thread in the Hall of Fame section. Thanks!


----------



## Countach

Galro said:


> Are there future highrise projects planned in Napples? Or is Milan the only city with action in that department in Italy?


 I have no updates about Naples, but I am pretty sure that the business district will be expanded one day. Milan is the city in Italy where there are more projects going on, but there are other cities where highrises and skyscrapers are being built: in Turin there are some towers under construction (also a 200+), also in Genoa new towers are coming to improve the already good skyline. In Rome there are some projects going on but in general they are trying to protect the historical image of the city. Several other cities got highrises recently, for example Latina and Brescia.


----------



## indaco1

Naples really needs a >150m tower.

It could change the face of the skyline.


----------



## eddeux

I am starting to like Warsaw's skyline more & more. Before I thought it was small and not very interesting but the more images I see the more I realize the city is nice!


----------



## Fab87

KTyahoo said:


> I'm sooo happy your country is about to go bancrupt so you won't have teh internetz and we won't see your posts anymore :]
> 
> MG]


As much as I dislike piter pan's idiotic posts, I don't allow you to come up with stupid and offensive statements like this. Italy is not about to go bankrupt and if they do, no one will get by in Europe. A state collapsing, how funny, let's use it as a comeback for a troll. You must be a disturbed person.


----------



## KamZolt

^^ Why don't you just ignore this guy's comments. There is no point in arguing with him. 

*All the best for Italy and the whole EU for the upcoming year! :cheers1:


----------



## nickdamron

This very nice post and no dought European Cities of Skylines ...


----------



## Jakob

*Ankara*


----------



## Fab87

KamZolt said:


> ^^ Why don't you just ignore this guy's comments. There is no point in arguing with him.


Ok 

Here are some far away pics from Milan, taken at a distance of about 50km. I copy paste from the italian forum



I-Alex said:


> ho trovato alcune foto inedite della fine dei lavori fatta dai piani alti... appena riesco le posto!
> 
> Su Varesenews.it un lettore ha messo gli scatti di Milano fatti dal Campo dei Fiori


----------



## Igor L.

TimeAndTide said:


> Hey, people, don't fight for nothing !
> Be proud to be european,* the most beautiful place in the world *!


:applause:


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

*The right bank*


























http://elektraua.livejournal.com/

*The left bank*








http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/441700/


----------



## Igor L.

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*



Igor L. said:


> An evening in the fog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://photographers.com.ua/picture...ovsk_dym_naberezhnaja_otrazhenie_svet_140823/





ILITS said:


>


Bonus=)


> http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## piterpan




----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*Naples*


NeopolisSKyLine by StanPoliTo, on Flickr


Rotbrückchen (a summer day in the depths of winter) by Luca Terracciano, on Flickr


IMG_8479 by goutroy, on Flickr



NeopolisSKyLine 2.0 by StanPoliTo, on Flickr


----------



## piterpan

*NAPOLI*


----------



## misiek9300

Awik said:


> Szkoda uciętego żurawia.





Awik said:


> Ździś.




Happy New Year :cheers2:


----------



## piterpan

Sorry about the Photo Formats


----------



## KTyahoo

Warsaw by adam:


----------



## SO143

Panoramic London skyline from Heron Tower by Jon Choo, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

serfin said:


> mmm I don't know whether nowadays the europeans could be proud about it...


:bash:hno:...stand tall and be proud to be European 

Manchester, Salford Quays:


Salford Quays Skyline by Yatty LRPS, on Flickr

Salford Quays by night by M.P Delaney, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

Berlin pano from a train angle - Scroll it >>>>>>>










http://fhmedien.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Pano_Berlin_Schoeneberg_2012_k_v2.jpg


----------



## SO143

Canary Wharf Cityscape Angle 2 by Richard Raw, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Cityscape by Richard Raw, on Flickr


London skyline in early morning by jamesrider, on Flickr


----------



## lolo-metz

Lyon, France


----------



## Fab87

Some minor italian skylines

*Genoa*


Genova, vista della città dal Porto Antico al crepuscolo. di MaranzaMax HAPPY NEW YEAR!!, su Flickr


2011-07-31 Genua - Genova - Torri Faro - 5 di Topaas, su Flickr

*Brescia*


Brescia due skyline di Vincenzi Alberto, su Flickr


Brixia di Elisa Maruelli, su Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

Pleasant skyline of Italian cities, but would like to see photos of the skyline of Bologna.


----------



## Galro

Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> Pleasant skyline of Italian cities, but would like to see photos of the skyline of Bologna.


Here you go. With Italy oldest skyscraper too (?).


Bologna - old & new towers by [email protected], on Flickr

And one from the old days:








http://www.bononiadocta.it/en/intro.html


----------



## serfin

Galro said:


>


Imagine if Bologna had retained all those medieval and renascentist towers, it would be the most beautiful skyline :drool:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice pics of italy


----------



## mlody89

my trip to rotterdam
the city is very clean, I really like


----------



## Fab87

*London*


London's Rising Skyline di Olly Plumstead, su Flickr


----------



## 970467

mlody89 said:


> my trip to rotterdam
> the city is very clean, I really like


Yes, a really nice atmosphere


----------



## Fab87

*MILANO*

*MILAN* today. Picture taken by user Luchimi. All credits to him.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

i love the skyline of Milan


----------



## Răng Đông Ri

:cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna


----------



## citysight

nice pictures of Viena, how high is that tower thats u/c now on picture 1 ?


----------



## Countach

Great pictures of Milano! Also Vienna is getting better and better!


----------



## stefanguti

citysight said:


> nice pictures of Viena, how high is that tower thats u/c now on picture 1 ?


It is called DC Tower 1, with official height of 230m, approximately 260m with spire






o0ink said:


> Some new pics I made yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (last pic: the window was not really cleaned...)




Take a look at the corresponding thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548707


----------



## MR. Bacon

Damn Vienna looks realy nice!!


----------



## 1lazio

Warsaw.


----------



## 970467

^^ The first pic is awesome.
I like Warsaw more and more.


----------



## Erhan

Istanbul 

Larger: http://i.imgur.com/k9Ldw.jpg










http://www.eclipsemaslak.com/katalog.pdf


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Those are easily the best pics I've seen so far of Milan's skyline.


----------



## Countach

stefanguti said:


> It
> is called DC Tower 1, with official height of 230m


 Skyscrapers used to be rare in Europe, now I am happy to see that there are many cities of several countries with skyscrapers, so this thread will be more and more interesting. According to SSC definition (more than 200m 
tall), considering only built and under construction buildings, I list 
below cities with at least one skyscraper (no particular order): 
Frankfurt, Moscow, London, Paris, Milan, Warsaw, Istanbul, Turin, Madrid, Vienna, 
Yekaterinburg, Wroclaw, Benindorm, Kiev.
Forgive me if i missed something or I made mistakes. I am sure that more cities will enter this list soon. I am proud of Europe.


----------



## VitMos

stefanguti said:


> It is called DC Tower 1, with official height of 230m, approximately 260m with spire


beautiful tower, similar to one of Mosfilm towers:cheers:








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/parktower99911/view/421711/?page=0


----------



## stefanguti

Some more of DC Tower 1



o0ink said:


>


----------



## Fab87

*MILANO*

Milan again


Milano Skyline - january 5 2013 di Obliot, su Flickr


Milano Skyline - january 5 2013 di Obliot, su Flickr


Milano Skyline - january 5 2013 di Obliot, su Flickr


Milano Skyline - january 5 2013 di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Stunning pictures, was just about to post them :lol:

*Yekaterinburg:*


Yekaterinburg by Lenull, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*


Warsaw by night by dawid.martynowski, on Flickr

The Palace of Culture and Science by BlogAndTheCity, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London, Canary Wharf:*


London Docklands, Canary Wharf night by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## sok12

Looks like Vienna is getting bigger and bigger, nice 

and i really like Warsaws skyline at night with the Palace of culture, really nice colours


----------



## aarhusforever

*Istanbul:*


Istanbul Skyline by nevdal, on Flickr


----------



## Countach

Fab87, thank you for posting those great pictures of Milan. Waiting for the City Life cluster, I think that Obliot's vantage point is one of my favourite on Milan's skyline!


----------



## perrolokos

BARCELONA










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=144929&page=156


----------



## SO143

:cheers:


----------



## West_side

Really nice skyline picture of Barcelona with the Torre Agbar :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

New Year’s Eve in Frankfurt:


fireworks I von fung.leo auf Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*PARIS La Défense*








_google image_









_google image_









_google image_









_google image_









_google image_









_google image_









_google image_









_google image_









_google image_









_hosted on flickr_









_hosted on flickr_









_hosted on flickr_









_google image_









_google image_









_google image_









_google image_









_google image_









_google image_









_google image_









_google image_









_ImageShack_









_google image_









_google image_









_google image_









_google image_









_google image_









_google image_









_google image_



























_google image_

*Nice walkway ( we can remake the rape scene of Irreversiblehere...*

















_google image_









_google image_









_google image_









_google image_


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Milan (and the Alps) by Gusme

SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Gusme said:


> Prealpi e PN


----------



## Erhan

*Istanbul*


The two Bosphorus bridges by BüniD, on Flickr


----------



## Blingchampion

Istanbul are truly one of the greatest cities in Europe, what a history, capital of Roman and Ottoman Empires.


Erhan said:


> *Istanbul*
> 
> 
> The two Bosphorus bridges by BüniD, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

pano5 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

Istanbul is probably the coolest city in Europe. So underrated. :cheers:


----------



## SASH

^^
It can get pretty hot over there.


----------



## SASH

Some older Photos of Rotterdam


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


Skyline Rotterdam by www.Skylinecity.info, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

*Milan* from the Alps


La skyline di Milano dalla Colma di Sormano in una giornata di föhn by ventofreddo, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

^^
Verry nice!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Fränkfürt:


Golden City von _flowtation auf Flickr




A touch of blue Nights von _flowtation auf Flickr




268/365: Fly where you are, and even if walls prevent you, there will always be a window von Rui Almeida. auf Flickr


----------



## SASH

^^
I like Photo 2 and 3. Nice point of view. I've seen to many photos from the pov of Photo 1.


----------



## Skrapebook

Frankfurt is truely kingly! :bow:


----------



## Erhan

:cheers:
*
Istanbul - main cluster Levent*


the tall folks by Hakan Sarıtaş, on Flickr


----------



## iMaciek

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jortegafigueiral/6862601130/sizes/l/in/set-72157627735839425/
I just really hate that D**K skyscraper in Barcelona, it destroys the whole skyline :/


----------



## Kevin_01

(Miss the new Carpe Diem tower)


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*


----------



## Igor L.

*Frankfurt am Main*

Simply the Best









Photo by kubikus-rubikus (Kyiv, Ukraine) http://kubikus-rubikus.livejournal.com/


----------



## craperskys

Igor L. said:


> Simply the Best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by kubikus-rubikus (Kyiv, Ukraine) http://kubikus-rubikus.livejournal.com/


Sick Frankfurt Pano 


Like+


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://vk.com/id188345279?z=photo188345279_294545059/album188345279_00/rev


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*









*By Matteo Fini*









*By Matteo Fini*









*By Matteo Fini*









*By Dox74*









*By Dox74*


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv,Ukraine*









http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/michael_bp/34197268/201055/201055_original.jpg


----------



## domtoren

UTRECHT


----------



## iMaciek

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/dsc11051.jpg/


----------



## iMaciek

Frankfurt is the best


----------



## Boogie

Warsaw by user kafarek.


----------



## MR. Bacon

THE HAGUE seen from the dunes by:



Fabian2412 said:


> Gisteren


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*

Parc Güell by hkpuipui99, on Flickr


Barcelona, Catalunya by hkpuipui99, on Flickr


Barcelona, Catalunya by hkpuipui99, on Flickr


Barcelona 2009 444 by Vicente Florido, on Flickr


Barcelona 2009 326 by Vicente Florido, on Flickr


DSC_0047 by victorsp19781, on Flickr


----------



## citysight

where are the skyscrapers? i only see a big chimmney and some midrise buildings!


domtoren said:


>


----------



## Axelferis

*La Defense * paris + *Paris skyline in general* 


[Advent Calendar - day 4/25] - This will be your world, my son par Sylvain_Latouche, sur Flickr


Skyline par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Bourse du Commerce & La Défense par sammael99 (75k+ views), sur Flickr


Paris La Defense, France - "Tour First" Celebration par GlobeTrotter 2000, sur Flickr


La Defense - St Augustin par JP2H, sur Flickr


Paris skyline at night with Eiffel tower par Dutch Dennis, sur Flickr


Skyline of Paris - Montmartre par Ugo Martens, sur Flickr


Paris- The Eiffel Tower. par ariel_40, sur Flickr


Skyline - Paris par S.D.G Photographie, sur Flickr


Paris "Skyline" par Beboy_photographies, sur Flickr


Skyline - Paris par S.D.G Photographie, sur Flickr


Paris Front de Seine par artour_a, sur Flickr


le front de seine et la tour eiffel au couché dec 2010 par internetophile75017, sur Flickr


Front de Seine #2 par Il Dottore Magnifico, sur Flickr


paris by night par jeremy.sallee, sur Flickr


Paris by Night depuis le Pont de Grenelle par Christophe Bailleux Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

TimeAndTide said:


> *PARIS La Défense*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _hosted on flickr_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _hosted on flickr_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _hosted on flickr_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ImageShack_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> *Nice walkway ( we can remake the rape scene of Irreversiblehere...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _google image_


OMG! :drool: what a true density ! i don't think another european skyline has the same density. :cheers:
We have here a "american standard" CBD density.

that's why LD paris is better than a lot of european couterparts!


----------



## Spurdo

Frankfurt


The Dark Knight by Peberhardt, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Tallinn


Tallinn by Tim Sklyarov, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by filoss


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









http://michael-bp.livejournal.com/


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by antygjon


----------



## hseugut

Axelferis said:


> OMG! :drool: what a true density ! i don't think another european skyline has the same density. :cheers:
> We have here a "american standard" CBD density.
> 
> that's why LD paris is better than a lot of european couterparts!


:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## hseugut

LD à Paris est #1


----------



## tikiturf

Axelferis said:


> OMG! :drool: what a true density ! i don't think another european skyline has the same density. :cheers:
> We have here a "american standard" CBD density.
> 
> that's why LD paris is better than a lot of european couterparts!


Canary Wharf is probably as dense as La Défense, and so is Moscow's IBC.

It's not because LD has an "american standart" CBD density that it is better. Morever I don't want european skylines to look like their american counterparts, that's why I love them, they are unique. I love LD, because it's unique, like any other european skyline.


----------



## Jakob

*Ankara*






































Ankara is now a huge modern city by alpcco, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Hazy Frankfurt from a Distance von formfaktor auf Flickr




Scintillating Skyline von formfaktor auf Flickr




Frankfurt Winter Skyline von formfaktor auf Flickr


----------



## Kevin_01

Paris - La Défense


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
by mr. MyXiN


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

LONDON


London Skyline by esslingerphoto.com✈, on Flickr










_by_ *Sean Craddock*, _on Flickr_


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ brilliant pics


----------



## SO143

Monday 14th January 2013 by Aaron James Rodgers, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nobrakesrolling/8003106500/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Skyline by Medonymous, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## Skrapebook

tikiturf said:


> Canary Wharf is probably as dense as La Défense, and so is Moscow's IBC.
> 
> It's not because LD has an "american standart" CBD density that it is better. Morever I don't want european skylines to look like their american counterparts, that's why I love them, they are unique. I love LD, because it's unique, like any other european skyline.


Exactly! :yes:
€pa owns! :bow:


----------



## MR. Bacon

WOW great pictures!! not as massive but nice: 3 pictures from The Hague:


Godius said:


> Gezien vanaf MCH, een vuile ruit belemmerde het zicht een beetje. Geen echte pano's maar toch misschien interessant om te delen:


by me:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*


 Senza titolo  di thescourse, su Flickr









*By BASU*


----------



## Xorcist

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Frankfurt:
> 
> auf Flickr


nice picture, just remember that frankfurt is quite a small city with nearly 700 000 inhabitants (ok 3.5 million in the metro area), so the skyline is great....just compare it with moscow...just 7-8 skyscrapers in the CBD...or...warsaw...nothing taller than 200m. and except of the palace of culture and science and the new liebeskind-tower the rest seems to be very boring...actually i love the london skyline which is the most exciting one in europe right now....well to me


----------



## Comfortably Numb

London and Moscow in particular have come a LONG way in terms of skyline. Paris and Frankfurt have been there for some time, but London and Moscow are booming.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Xorcist said:


> nice picture, just remember that frankfurt is quite a small city with nearly 700 000 inhabitants (ok 3.5 million in the metro area), so the skyline is great....just compare it with moscow...just 7-8 skyscrapers in the CBD...or...warsaw...nothing taller than 200m. and except of the palace of culture and science and the new liebeskind-tower the rest seems to be very boring...actually i love the london skyline which is the most exciting one in europe right now....well to me


Don't sell Frankfurt short, it has an incredible skyline. London may beat it in terms of height and density in a few years, but Frankfurt will still have the diversity of buildings - all of London's skyscrapers are modern / glass based, whereas Frankfurt's skyscrapers go back further in time and will always have that diversity.


----------



## sursena

We have to see the metro area to know how big a real city is. And so Frankfurt with ~3,5 million is a big one. Its skyline is awesome.

In general the skylines of europeans cities are so boring, but Frankfurt, London, La Defense, Moscow and Milan are great exceptions.


----------



## SO143

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyclegaz/6824693218/sizes/l/in/photostream/











OO7A7269 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


Docklands sunrise by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr


Towers of London by esslingerphoto.com✈, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigread/8380428816/sizes/l/in/photostream/


The Shard light show by cybertect, on Flickr


Shard Laser Show by *Day Of The Dead, on Flickr


Monday 14th January 2013 by Aaron James Rodgers, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nobrakesrolling/8003106500/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Skyline by Medonymous, on Flickr


----------



## Malyan

The London pics of SO143 are really stunning, on the last two pictures it looks like the skyline was situated in the middle of a forest. Weird.


----------



## 1lazio

Warsaw.


----------



## Skrapebook

Ass kicking London is truly better than ever! :banana:


----------



## Avalanix

by il fenomeno


----------



## Marin

Rotterdam, 16.01:

01.









02.









03.


----------



## SO143

London Skyline by SarahO44, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris LD*









By Audiofanboy









By Kevin D. Haley


----------



## iMaciek

^^^^^^ :cheers:


----------



## sok12

Nice pictures of Milan 

The last pic of Warsaw is really great:cheers1:


----------



## tikiturf

Warsaw and Milan, the two rising stars.


----------



## Himmelwärts

epic timelapse video of vienna.


----------



## aarhusforever

Paris


Paris - 2013-01-14 at 15-17-04 by aforkosh, on Flickr

Paris - 2013-01-14 at 12-44-06 by aforkosh, on Flickr

Paris - 2013-01-14 at 12-44-25 by aforkosh, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

London:


The View from the Shard. by Clwn, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

Rotterdam:


Euromast view by JdJ Photography (Aardewerk), on Flickr


----------



## 970467

aarhusforever said:


> Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris - 2013-01-14 at 12-44-06 by aforkosh


Really chic atmosphere.
A shame that I was twice in Paris but didn't visit la Défense.hno:
I would love to eat there on a bench some crêpes.


----------



## Skrapebook

Adler1 said:


> Up-to-date Frankfurt skyline video from Dec 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9Gy3c8eMnA
> by Alvar Freude


MINDBLOWING!!! :eek2:
Frankfurt is GODLIKE!


----------



## aarhusforever

London:


London Skyline by SarahO44, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## aarhusforever

Frankfurt:


Frankfurt am Main night snowing by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## perrolokos

http://www.flickr.com/photos/polispol/8402147020/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/polispol/8390061641/sizes/h/in/photostream/



barcelona


----------



## Miguel13

Lisbon








Lisbon


----------



## Miguel13

Lisboa, Portugal









Photo by Barragon









Photo by Barragon









Photo by Barragon









Photo by Barragon









Photo by Barragon









Photo by Barragon









Photo by Barragon









Photo by Barragon


----------



## aarhusforever

*Zuidas, Amsterdam:*


Zuidas Amsterdam by wouteronclin, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Rotterdam by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by kafarek
scroll>>>


----------



## SO143

Birmingham by Gary S. Crutchley, on Flickr


----------



## konny

*Dortmund - Germany*


dortmund. von angsthase. auf Flickr


----------



## SO143

London had a skyline back in 2005? :shocked:


----------



## aarhusforever

SO143 said:


> Frankfurt
> 
> 
> Frankfurt Skyline Retro by frawolf77, on Flickr[/SIZE]


From 2005...so old...why post this :bash:


----------



## vfG

A cute pic of a cute city : Lyon 


Lyon City ♥ par Thomas Lorenzetti Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

^^ Oh hello sister city. 

*Łódź, Poland*









http://pewusoft.deviantart.com/art/Lodz-Skyline-325504966


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam * 

This amazing Photo was taken 2 years ago. Would be interesting to see a Photo from the same spot now 'De Rotterdam' and '100 Hoog' are under construction.



Ossip said:


> Op verzoek van SASH dit overzicht van ongeveer 2 jaar geleden. Nu zal 100 Hoog het midden mooi opvullen.


----------



## KamZolt

*Den Haag*
From Infrastructure and Mobility Forum



ChrisZwolle said:


> _Photo: Rijkswaterstaat archives_


----------



## SO143

London: Docklands by ovofrito, on Flickr


----------



## 970467

^^awesome

London looks always modern and clean


----------



## TimeAndTide

*PARIS, France*








_hosted on flickr_









_hosted on flickr_


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt am Main Frozen Lake at night by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## iMaciek

*[B]Warsaw, Próżna street.[/B]*


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
>>scroll








contd. panorama








by bad_boy


----------



## adamMa

^^
This is not my photo
--------
Warszawa


----------



## Revenger_666

Ekaterinburg


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Notre Dame & La Défense, Paris by blafond, on Flickr

Paris? by blafond, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*









http://anton-blinov.livejournal.com/


----------



## werner10

rotterdam








by marin









by shiodome









by ossip









by shiodome









by topaas









by topaas









by tissa









by hemarookworst


----------



## willman87

Valencia, Spain:


----------



## Guest

willman87 said:


> Valencia, Spain:


Great pics :cheers:


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








































































http://moya-moskva.livejournal.com/3792178.html#cutid1


----------



## Antonio_

Donodöner said:


> I guess this is Frankfurt with the Commerzbank tower


Yes


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Wilhelmina Pier by sashscf, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris*









_hosted on flickr_


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*


C:\Matrix di il Presbite, su Flickr


 Senza titolo  di elio.cala, su Flickr

This Evening:



















by Gix_ba


----------



## meteoforumitalia

this morning:




























by Ale73


----------



## Fab87

Great developments going on in Milan. And City Life is yet to come :cheers:


----------



## sieradzanin1

Warsaw , Poland :



pawel.guraj said:


> Z okęcia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pzdr,p





Pstrykacz said:


>





Awik said:


>





michal1701 said:


> 03.02.2013


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Canary Wharf by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr

London Canary Wharf by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr

London Canary Wharf by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr

London Ontario Tower by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


La Défense (Paris) - Night Shots by Philippe Clabots, on Flickr

La Défense (Paris) - Night Shots by Philippe Clabots, on Flickr

La Défense (Paris) - Night Shots by Philippe Clabots, on Flickr

La Défense (Paris) - Night Shots - Vue sur le CNIT à travers la vitre d'une chambre de l'hotel Pullman by Philippe Clabots, on Flickr'

La Défense (Paris) - Night Shots - Vue sur le CNIT à travers la vitre d'une chambre de l'hotel Pullman by Philippe Clabots, on Flickr


----------



## misiek9300

WARSAW


michal1701 said:


> 03.02.2013


----------



## the man from k-town

frankfurt


Frankfurt am Main Frozen Lake at night von barnyz auf Flickr


And another edit Frankfurt Skyline von Guaguy auf Flickr


My first shot with the new D800 von Guaguy auf Flickr


----------



## Himmelwärts

by me


----------



## Sponsor

Are there more coming to Vienna?


----------



## craperskys

London's skyline Looks awesome (i'am still a huge fan of the gherkin), and it underlines its world metropolis status, Milan's skyline booms, Frankfurt is an all time European classic, Warszaw has a lot of potential and Moscow's cluster is absolutely top notch.

But i am not sure with La defense, the district feels like an industrial park packed with office buildings completely without a tad of urban soul, it doesn't fit IMHO into Paris because its somehow inhomogeneous. 

personally i dig the "historical" Paris with its iconic buildings a lot more.


----------



## iMaciek

Warsaw


morris71 said:


> Złota 44 & Cosmopolitan by Bartek71, on Flickr
> 
> Złota 44 by Bartek71, on Flickr
> 
> IS_SDC15966 by Bartek71, on Flickr
> 
> Złota 44 by Bartek71, on Flickr
> 
> Złota 44 by Bartek71, on Flickr
> 
> Złota 44 by Bartek71, on Flickr
> 
> Złota 44 by Bartek71, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by 








by Awik


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

IMG_4817.jpg by tomaszd, on Flickr


IMG_4810.jpg by tomaszd, on Flickr


London Canary Wharf by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


IMG_4770.jpg by tomaszd, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## Izus67

Moscow



















brock-msc-photos


----------



## sok12

^^
Really great pictures of Warsaw and Moscow! :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*



Donodöner said:


> You know, crappy weather.
> 
> By^^
> 04.02.13


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*

yesterday at sunset:


Milano - Skyline, sunset, station and skyscrapers di I-DAVE, su Flickr



today snowstorm:









*By Elros*


----------



## SO143

the construction chest


----------



## Spookvlieger

BXL North.









http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y530/frabe1400/IMG_3046_zpsc36f8c2a.jpg


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam* (Weena Cluster)



Ni3lS said:


> Scroll >>


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


Abend by daknoll, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*


The view from the office / 办公室观点 by aelena, on Flickr

Vistas de Madrid by robertobas, on Flickr


----------



## Godius

What's the name of that slender tower (U/C) in Vienna?


----------



## Fab87

Amazing pics from Milan. Here two more great shots by *Gusme*. 
Not strictly skyline, but in a broader sense yes, since they show the eastern part of town. 



Gusme said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

Godius said:


> What's the name of that slender tower (U/C) in Vienna?


DC Towers: *230*/168 meters.


----------



## 1lazio

Warsaw.








by Jarosław Budyta


----------



## Eletrix

Milan


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


frankfurt distanced by ★ j o e ★, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*

Ostkreuz berlin by mdsmdsmds, on Flickr


Berlin Skyline by briandillon1946, on Flickr


Skyline Berlin Mitte by lars_uhlig, on Flickr


winterpanorama | berlin | 2012 by feliksbln, on Flickr


aufmittung | berlin | 2012 by feliksbln, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*



TM025 said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

*Beautiful Oslo:*



Galro said:


> Barcode Oslo Januar 2013 by Rune Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Sadam95

Canary wharf, London



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


['Ô] 02:45 AM by Kowska, on Flickr

['Ô] 02:06 AM by Kowska, on Flickr

['Ô] 04:33 AM by Kowska, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

Brussels









http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs40/f/2009/034/4/2/Bruxelles_Skyline_2k9_by_skogmesteren.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4058/4697388262_3e2787c1fa_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5314/5895530463_ddbed8922a_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8303/8020905897_4535f7c343_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8435/8020907547_a3cc104708_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8289/7772072864_27ab4af516_b.jpg


----------



## 970467

London









Selfmade screenshot

From: Feed Me & Crystal Fighters - Love Is All I Got


----------



## SO143

:shocked:


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London at Sunset by captain simon's mandolin, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Coffee Break by terri-in-amerika.de, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*I give you...VILNIUS:*



KonstantinasŠirvydas said:


> Author - user [sp] from Lith. forum.


----------



## Fly80

Rotterdam and Paris for me kay:


----------



## emyrr3096

Thanks for all the pictures guyskay:
always likes european city skilines:banana:


----------



## Jakob

Without any doubt, Benidorm wins!


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*


Untitled by adders_, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*


Welcome to Madrid by alfredo.dc, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*



o0ink said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*



VitMos said:


> http://vk.com/aidar_gabdrakhmanov


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*



Axelferis said:


>


----------



## Malyan

> "Medium city in China" has a population of over 5 million.


Kiev has a population of 2.8 million. Not quite 5 million.


----------



## SO143

London - View over the East by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## emyrr3096

Always loves any european cities. Not matter in south, east, west, or north europekay:


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*


Uprising Silhouette by Burcin Cem Arabacioglu, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*









http://moya-moskva.livejournal.com/3808341.html#cutid1


----------



## Adler1

*Frankfurt*









_
Photo: Rainer Viertlböck © Jahn
http://www.detail.de/architektur/news/helmut-jahn-prozess-progress-020268.html_


----------



## SO143

City of London skyline by JonoHub, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


A Foggy Day in London Town by zoejcraig, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*



Bristol Mike said:


>


----------



## vfG

Lyon from the Saône ...​

DSC_7803 par AloÃ¯s Peiffer, sur Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by michal1701


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam (Wijnhaveneiland)



Topaas said:


> 17-02:
> 1.
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 7.


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam (Wilhelmina Pier)



Topaas said:


> 17-02:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 4.


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam (Central Station/Weena)



Marin said:


> 20.02:


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris, FRANCE*








_hosted on flickr_









_hosted on flickr_


----------



## SO143

London's skyscrapers by twilight by JB Raw Images, on Flickr


London's skyscrapers by night #2 by JB Raw Images, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT*











Frankfurt am Main von zsozso2007 auf Flickr


----------



## nadielosabra

mmmmm Turkey is Europe???


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

http://voler.deviantart.com/art/Pinky-Blue-355416920









http://voler.deviantart.com/art/Skyscrapers2-355416022









http://voler.deviantart.com/art/Shack-Skyscraper-355416251










İstanbul, Türkiye 2013 by maykal, on Flickr

http://www.fotokritik.com/3049128/towers









Source









Source


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*...from a new angle 


St Paul's and it's ring of sightline respect by JB Raw Images, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

^^ *WOW*, fantastic perspective! kay:


----------



## Kubrov

nadielosabra said:


> mmmmm Turkey is Europe???


Istanbul is at the European-Asian border so part of Istanbul is in Europe 

BTW. This big square in Frankfurt is fantastic :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*



levaniX said:


> Today


----------



## Blingchampion

Kubrov said:


> Istanbul is at the European-Asian border so part of Istanbul is in Europe
> 
> BTW. This big square in Frankfurt is fantastic :cheers:


Yes Istanbul has always been a European city. The historical city are on the European side, the urban area on the Asian side were another town called "Chrysopolis" today Üsküdar.

The demographics of Istanbul today are 9 mio on the European side and 4,5 mio on the Asian side.

Here you can see a map of Constantinople (Istanbul) in the middle ages
http://www.bownet.org/jvulgamore/Maps%20of%20the%20MIddle%20Ages/constantinoplemap.jpg

the city is entirely within Europe on the map, and only later the urban Areas on the other side of the Bospuras were included to the municipality as suburbs.


----------



## Jakob

ld: We had this discussion 1'000'000 times! As Istanbul geographically is a European city and as Turkey belongs to the Euroscrapers section, Turkish skylines can be posted here.

Besides, this is a photo forum. Instead of putting your energy in such comments, you should share skyline pictures with us!


----------



## Blingchampion

:cheers:


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: MANCHESTER, UNITED KINGDOM ::.​*

:Manchester: by Neon Nine, on Flickr​


----------



## Galro

Panorama of Oslos skyline (or perhaps lack of). Scroll --->>>










Source: http://www.panoramio.com/user/2120124?with_photo_id=86241831


----------



## MIBO

WOW to Istanbul, Moscow, Frankfurt and London - in my opinion London's the best with the mix of skyscrapers and old buildings (St. Paul's Dome mainly).

Paris is also pretty impressive!


----------



## SO143

The Shard by ianc666, on Flickr


London City Airport, The O2 Arena, Canary Wharf & The Shard. by GlennB25, on Flickr


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: LIVERPOOL, ENGLAND, UNITED KINGDOM ::.*
*-- POPULATION | 465,700 --*


Liverpool from top of Anglican Cathedral by seentwistle, on Flickr​


----------



## domtoren

*New towers in town - UTRECHT*

This and last week two new towers have been erected in Utrecht.
The mosque foundation ULU CAMII (Hollanda diyanet vakfi it says on their old building, and also Islamitische stichting Nederland) has erected the two minarets of its new mosque. Today the spires were put in place. 

Ulu camii yesterday:



















Ulu camii today (February 22, 2013):



















Som the skyline will become a little bit more colorful: besides church spires and office towers now also minarets!
Just like Istanbul, according to the images presented here it has office and residential towers, mionarets and even churches!

Source: http://s683.beta.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/remador album tres


----------



## MR. Bacon

Part of the the Hague skyline :cheers:



Fabian2412 said:


> Deze vond ik ergens op het net.


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: NOTTINGHAM, ENGLAND, UNITED KINGDOM ::.​* *-- POPULATION | 303,900 --*​

Nottingham Skyline by James Martell, on Flickr​


----------



## SO143

where is the skyline? :nuts:


----------



## VitMos

http://vk.com/id151860263








http://vk.com/brock_msc
by Brad
























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/asebrant/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nessi-14/


----------



## Xorcist

Frankfurt









(c) by il fenomeno


----------



## SO143

VitMos said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nessi-14/


impressive


----------



## Izus67

saoirse


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by kafarek


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

...some of the best photos I've ever seen of this city 


London - Greenwich Symmetry by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr

London - City of Contrast by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr

London - Meridian Lazer by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr

London - The East by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr

London - East End by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## craperskys

nadielosabra said:


> mmmmm Turkey is Europe???


Culturally not (same applies for Russia too btw.) but from a geographical point of view Turkey has a tiny european share.

But I understand the confusion though, self-identification is mostly a cultural and not a geo thing.


----------



## croomm

craperskys said:


> same applies for Russia too btw.


your knowledge about Russian culture need to be improve


----------



## 970467

Boch said:


> Вид с вершины Меркурия


By^^


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


benidorm by Dimonial, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*...screenshot from video 

http://youtu.be/dJUtg3Dcuss









On imageshack


----------



## aarhusforever

*La Defence:*


La Defense 3 (CIMG2767) + Snapseed by Bawl, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
































Maciej Magras


----------



## SO143

towers in both financial districts continue to rise









by *John & Tina Reid
*









by *Richard Pardon*


----------



## Skrapebook

B*E*R*L*I*N



christos-greece said:


> West Berlin view by frederiktogsverd.com, on Flickr
> 
> 
> East Berlin view by frederiktogsverd.com, on Flickr


----------



## Adler1

*Frankfurt*

 Night von DOS82 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Lovely Oslo:* 


Barcode Oslo Januar 2013 by Rune Lind, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Unbenannt von onesevenone auf Flickr


----------



## Marbur66

Moscow's main cluster looks amazing. I would imagine that it will be Europe's undisputed skyline champion within 10 years. :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Yekaterinburg:*



Umformer said:


>


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam (2006!) Has changed quite a lot since then, but this is still a nice point of view


Benzine Oorbrug by stuw831, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


East India. by Clwn, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*...and now...Gothenburg in Sweden:* 



JonasEngberg said:


> Today Morning Fog skyline


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*



mr. MyXiN said:


> *27.02.13*


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
































http://vk.com/darthira








http://vk.com/danechka_christmas








http://vk.com/vanh1to








http://vk.com/gluhovden


----------



## Dakaro

^^ Amazing City! :cheers2:


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: PRESTON, LANCASHIRE, ENGLAND ::.​*

Preston, taken from St Leonard's church. by Prestonlancs.com, on Flickr​


----------



## aarhusforever

*Istanbul:*...Awesome photo 



Jakob said:


> http://www.fotokritik.com/3052683/sistanbul


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*


Złota 44 by Bartek71, on Flickr


----------



## Victhor

A tornado hits Benidorm coast, so bad the quality is crappy:

#benidorm#costablanca#spain#espana#tornado#sea#weather#storm#beach#skyline por topclasshopping, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*



El_Greco said:


>


----------



## Victhor

Benidorm

Electric Night por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


Testing Long Exposure on the LX7. Probando Exposición Larga Con la LX7 por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


Two Different Worlds por Finestrat en Fotos, en Flickr


----------



## indaco1

Milan in the 50ies. Pirelli Tower is under construction.



pinomaiuli said:


> Panoramica inversa da piazza della Repubblica a fine anni 50 (Pirelli in costruzione)


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*The Hague*



Fabian2412 said:


> Deze vond ik ergens op het net.


----------



## willman87

Madrid:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Istanbul:*



compaq life said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt am Main Skyline by Marc Wildenhof, on Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by J.P.G. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

_25 Churchill Place, CW_


















by *chest*


----------



## o0ink

aarhusforever said:


> *Frankfurt:*
> 
> 
> Frankfurt am Main Skyline by Marc Wildenhof, on Flickr


Frankfurt with the new Taunusturm looks just so much better from this perspective... Amazing!


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by sojuz


----------



## Twister2010

*Essen, Germany*









fotogen-borbeck.de


----------



## ParisianStyle

Paris-La Défense (today's banner)


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by adamMA
>>>scroll








to the right of the new skyscraper, warsaw spire 220m


----------



## 970467

^^looks promising


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## 970467

wow , that black thing in the first pic would be an awesome museum or mall.


----------



## mlody89

golden terrace this shoping center 
1:40 in wideo


----------



## joshwebb

except for London the rest of the uk is really lacking behind not just the rest of Europe but the world in general and im not to sure why???


----------



## 970467

^^because you can't eat them


----------



## joshwebb

what do you mean by that?


----------



## markfos

Donodöner said:


> wow , that black thing in the first pic would be an awesome museum or *mall*.


inside


----------



## Izus67

Moscow








brock-msc-photos


----------



## indaco1

joshwebb said:


> except for London the rest of the uk is really lacking behind not just the rest of Europe but the world in general and im not to sure why???


The same for France.

Other European nations are more "polycentric", but they don't have a world city like London or Paris.

Perhaps it's better this way.


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Warsaw , Poland*



kafarek said:


>





Peritus said:


> Dzisiejsze:





Awik said:


>


:banana:


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* 



























http://vk.com/a_digg 



























http://vk.com/a_digg


----------



## 970467

markfos said:


> inside


reminds me of the Afi mall in Moscow, which is sorrounded by the new skyscrapers.










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4703/raskalov.53/0_4a88d_9313e039_XXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6005/raskalov.53/0_4a88b_6ce5a7fc_XXL.jpg


----------



## cardiff

London Panorama by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Barbican by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Sunset Frankfurt no.2 by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw timelapse
http://vimeo.com/60942827












by awik


----------



## Quicksilver

joshwebb said:


> except for London the rest of the uk is really lacking behind not just the rest of Europe but the world in general and im not to sure why???


Strongly disagree, for example Ipswich (pictures not mine)




















http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6196/6103019455_1ee753eb8e_b.jpg


















http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5105/5688321353_14a56a3760_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5144/5581768143_02261dd04f_b.jpg

Ipswich used be such a s***hole, not the historical center which is great but waterfront but now it has changed. Pity, the main highrise is on hold for long time now, but I am sure it will pick up. Also, if you take another smaller cities like Norwich, Nottingham, etc. they all look great and developing very fast.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ A lot of cool stuff going on in Ipswich :cheers:


----------



## MarkusErikssen

Really nice progress!


----------



## 970467

*Ivan Kuznetsov* (http://vk.com/kuz20)


----------



## Cyril

*Paris, La Défense*

A photo I took yesterday:


----------



## SO143

by *chest*


----------



## fadeout

*by TVN Warszawa*








*AdamMa*








*by bad_boy*
*-->*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*



vinttt said:


> http://vk.com/danechka_christmas


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*



DeFiBkIlLeR said:


> Picture: *CHEST*


----------



## perrolokos

Skyline de Hospitalet , Barcelona.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lars-zyx/8528033543/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by awik


----------



## Fab87

And now for something different: *Genoa*

Pics courtesy of user *C0nTainEr*


----------



## greatturk

istanbul


----------



## greatturk

istanbul


----------



## greatturk

istanbul


----------



## greatturk

istanbul


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Warsaw , Poland*

By Awik



Awik said:


> ^^ Adamie świetne te z północy .
> 
> @martin: dało by, narazie musi starczyć te poniżej.
> 
> Z wolskim clusterem


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


skyline-rotterdam by www.nationalgeographic.nl, on Flickr

Photo is taken from http://www.nationalgeographic.nl/fotografie/foto/skyline-rotterdam-10


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Skyline richting Rotterdam by schermpeter42, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Liverpool


Liverpool Skyline by alancookson, on Flickr


Royal Liver Building by ImGoingToAzerbaijan, on Flickr


Egremont Promenade view to Liverpool across beech by Theedges, on Flickr


Black Pearl And Liverpool's Skyline by ARG_Flickr, on Flickr


Liverpool Skyline by Rob Pitt, on Flickr


Sheltering from the rain on the ferry by Sam the sham and the photos, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Portsmouth


Breaking Day by TWJp, on Flickr


Portsmouth Skyline & Harbour by soutietye, on Flickr


----------



## willman87

Madrid:


----------



## fadeout

*Warsaw*
*by adamMa*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* By nipz.



nipz said:


>


----------



## 970467

^^already old .... miss that digital clock but thanks


----------



## Adler1

*Frankfurt (incl Taunusturm)*

 Sunset Glory von _flowtation auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

Donodöner said:


> ^^already old .... miss that digital clock but thanks


Yes, you are right, but very cool photo IMO


----------



## aarhusforever

*Kiev:* By Oleg84



Oleg84 said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

Rotterdam: By marin



Marin said:


> 05.03:
> 
> 01.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:* By Cujas



Cujas said:


> From the French forum


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


Abend by daknoll, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* By VitMos



VitMos said:


> http://regane.livejournal.com/


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

Warsaw:


----------



## aarhusforever

This photo is of my city...it's not very impressing yet, I know, but within 4-5 years, we will get a nice and rather decent skyline (for a scandinavian city) in this area  
...Aarhus inner city skyline caught in just the right light 









By jimmyantonsen at 2013-03-06 on Imageshack


----------



## SASH

Check this out! You can click on the dots to change the perspective. Not all photos are up to date and some are quite old. Nonetheless, it is quite interesting.

http://www.dakvanrotterdam.nl/


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*


Una nuova skyline ... in costruzione ... di Lookaloopy, su Flickr


 Senza titolo  di _ Nemo _, su Flickr


Clouds Vortex In Milano Porta Nuova di Luca Libralato, su Flickr












From where She watches us di Caslo86, su Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



Ossip said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*

La Défense by lorenzoviolone , on Flickr


La Défense - Paris by Omar Derkaoui, on Flickr


Autres images de Paris 3 by PULLKATT, on Flickr


HDR by Alessio Degani, on Flickr


Pont de Neuilly by _PEC_, on Flickr


La Defense, Paris by orbital design, on Flickr


La Defense ao fundo! by Edson Yui, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town




----------



## SASH

Rotterdam Wilhelmina Pier


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
60942827







\by kafarek

scroll>>>>








by AdamMa








by kinga rusin








piotr k.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*The Hague*



D3N HAAG said:


> Skyline vanaf station Voorburg....:cheers:
> 
> ​


----------



## Skrapebook

I just gave cg another thumb up... :lol:



christos-greece said:


> *Paris, France*
> 
> 
> La Défense - Paris by Omar Derkaoui, on Flickr


----------



## Victhor

Benidorm


Benidorm High Rise Monochrome # denis thorpe #dailyshoot por Leshaines123, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

London skyline by Martin Majer, on Flickr


London skyline by Martin Majer, on Flickr


London skyline by Martin Majer, on Flickr


London skyline by Martin Majer, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

*Milan*

pic by user amomilano









pic by user reez


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: MANCHESTER, UK ::.*


Some Cities by purplezulu, on Flickr​


----------



## Victhor

Benidorm








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jackie_emm/8544610254/sizes/l/


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

















http://vk.com/hellsing









http://vk.com/id46975155









http://vk.com/jeanny_k

by ivan.potapoff


















by theAlone


----------



## 970467

Dmitry Mordolff


----------



## 970467

http://www.flickr.com/photos/simionp/8136389898/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:* by SO143



SO143 said:


> London Skyline from Gipsy Hill by Arpad Lukacs Photography, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


OO7A8460 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr

westminster by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr

city3 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr

city2 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr

OO7A8452 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:* By Cager



Cager said:


> (C) Epizentrum


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* By Izus67



Donodöner said:


> By^^


----------



## Izus67

Moscow



















Viktorovich


----------



## Izus67

Moscow


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: LIVERPOOL ::.​*

Liverpool Skyline by Rob Pitt, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: MANCHESTER ::.*


Manchester Skyline by Matt Coggrave, on Flickr​


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Warsaw , Poland*

by Kafarek



kafarek said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano skyline at night (video on flickr):*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/obliot/8480609146/in/photostream/?likes_hd=1


----------



## deckard_6

Going through this thread is like a continuous déjà vu...some people are really obsessed with their local skylines.

Please get over it and bring some variety into the thread, thanks!

*Dortmund*








© 2008 – 2012 Christopher Badde (pixelpsycho) 
http://www.pixelpsycho.de/photoblog/index.php?showimage=314


----------



## OxfordWarsaw




----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*


----------



## Adler1

*Frankfurt*


Skyline im Frühlingslicht von AK_74 auf Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

*Lviv*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/vecher-lvov-604443/


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by kafarek


----------



## domtoren

Amsterdam


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow*










h-viktor-s3


----------



## Fly80

MILAN, Italy



Milanesun said:


> ^^
> 
> verde acqua sembra


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnipropetrovsk*








http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## Dr_Cosmo

*BERLIN*










Quelle: http://fhmedien.de/category/panorama-photography/page/4/ Fotograf: Frank


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









http://vk.com/rainerfaw








http://vk.com/brock_msc








http://vk.com/yachontoviy


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*


















http://vk.com/kir_14


----------



## dexter26

*Oslo skyline*
_posted by SSC user UrbanLife (original post) in Nordic & Baltic forums_









Source: *www.finn.no* - a Norwegian marketplace site


----------



## Himmelwärts

christos-greece said:


> View of Vilnius by zevzevzevzev, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 184 by travellingman3, on Flickr


Great!

:applause:


----------



## Los Earth

vinttt said:


> *Moscow*


This photo is the most used one for commercial purposes


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









http://vk.com/brock_msc


by mr. MyXiN


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*













































http://vk.com/kuz20


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*

bcn0003 by tono carbajo, on Flickr


Barcelona, seen from National Art Museum of Catalunya / vista desde Museu Nacional d’Art de Catalunya by Trevor.Huxham, on Flickr


Snow in Barcelona by Stefano Politi Markovina, on Flickr


Barcelona at night by Grey Pistachio, on Flickr


W Barcelona at Night by pintofstuff, on Flickr


Barcelona, Catalunya by hkpuipui99, on Flickr


----------



## 1lazio

Warsaw.








by Krzysztof Jasiak


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by M_J_J
























by condziu


----------



## werner10

The hague



KamZolt said:


> _Photo: Rijkswaterstaat archives_​_
> From Infrastructure and Mobility Forum_


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Thank you for posting all those great European skylines, guys :cheers:

*Aarhus:*...webcamshot cleaned up a bit ...I know,it's not that impressiv, but there is a lot of highrise projects planned in this area of city 









By jimmyantonsen at 2013-03-17 on ImageShack


----------



## fezadatek

*Ankara- TURKEY*


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by Polex








>>>scroll








>>scroll skyline 360


----------



## WMS

Ankara is not in Europe.

edit. Młody trzeba było dać tą najdalszą


----------



## Termluke

very good pictures


----------



## EuroMaster

Euromast in Rotterdam









Picture taken by Ossip. All credits to him.


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

Warsaw:


----------



## sebvill

Warsaw looks amazing. Spectacular skyline, very harmonious. :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

*Den Haag, Holland*

Buitenhof at night [HDR] by Kyman Cheng, on Flickr


Skyline The Hague [view 1] by davidvankeulen, on Flickr


Plein, Den Haag by ingehoogendoorn, on Flickr


The hague in 2013 by zilverbat., on Flickr


The Hague, Skyline by m. muraskin-the netherlands by m. muraskin, on Flickr


Den Haag by Arthur van Beveren, on Flickr


Koningspark by Christopher A. Dominic, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Amazing last pic of Hague and it´s great skyline from this angle!


----------



## Revenger_666

Ekaterinburg


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline FFM HDR - 2 by Digiflo80, on Flickr

schnelles Schiff by Digiflo80, on Flickr

Eiserner Steg 4 by Digiflo80, on Flickr

Eiserner Steg 2 by Digiflo80, on Flickr

Skyline Eisenbahnbrücke by Digiflo80, on Flickr


----------



## Mossy22

Nice Frankfurt shots!

Here is one from *Liverpool, UK*



yoshef said:


> http://www.liverpoolfilmoffice.tv


----------



## craperskys

Nice Frankwurst pics indeed but i think our European Midrise cities are also very lovely (of course with a few exceptions) , at least in terms of quality & design just like Liverpool , Oslo or Hamburg (especially Hafencity) for example, not to mention Mid and- Low rises here in Europe tend to be more futuristic than skyscrapers imho.


----------



## lukaszek89

Warsaw

photos by Ring:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Amsterdam:*


Amsterdam Zuidas by Raphael M. Azevedo, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


Benidorm Citi-Bitch by SUXSIEQ, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Glasgow:*


glasgow skyline sunrise beginning of spring by gerard ferry, on Flickr
night fog over glasgow explore by gerard ferry, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


la defense by snow by Benoit photography, on Flickr

La defense B and W by Benoit photography, on Flickr


----------



## fadeout

*Warsaw*
*by Awik*


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by Awik

















by coach_lodz


----------



## SO143

warsaw > rotterdam :colgate:


----------



## Igor L.

^^ Bournemouth troll...
Rotterdam is more elegant than Warsaw.


----------



## Igor L.

*Odessa, Ukraine*



























http://dumskaya.net/









...by Lata, on http://vk.com


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by Kafarek


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

Igor L. said:


> ^^ Bournemouth troll...
> Rotterdam is more elegant than Warsaw.


True that, but Warsaw is having one of the biggest booms in Europe right now :] its skyline changes dramatically every year.

There are about 1-2 new skyscrapers being build every year now. 

This year Warsaw Spire and Grzybowska 83 should be rocking on with their construction


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

... and a little more Warsaw for yall  enjoy










Another Metro line construction in downtown ...


----------



## French-Polish_Man67

OxfordWarsaw said:


> True that, but Warsaw is having one of the biggest booms in Europe right now :] its skyline changes dramatically every year.
> 
> There are about 1-2 new skyscrapers being build every year now.
> 
> This year Warsaw Spire and Grzybowska 83 should be rocking on with their construction


In all the top European Skylines, there are 2 or 3 new skyscrapers per year 
But yeah, Warsaw's skyline is more impressive, Rotterdam one better quality

But Plac Unii(90m) and Cosmopolitan(160m) are very good quality projects


----------



## WMS

OxfordWarsaw said:


> True that, but Warsaw is having one of the biggest booms in Europe right now :] its skyline changes dramatically every year.


The main difference between Rotterdam and Wasaw is probably that Rotterdam lacks of older architecture, everything seems to be modern there which is yeah, "elegant" somebody said, but i see no contrast, mix of styles, variety, life.. I'm talking about Rotterdam's pictures you ppl post here. I see just a good skyline but without a soul. 
I like this picture of Warsaw, but i do not remember the author


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Leuvehaven by skumroffe, on Flickr

Rotterdam highrises by skumroffe, on Flickr

Leuvehaven by skumroffe, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Manchester:*


Took Some Amazing Pics @UKFast, City Tower, Manchester by Angela Seager Photo, on Flickr

Took Some Amazing Pics @UKFast, City Tower, Manchester by Angela Seager Photo, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Oslo:* By UrbanLife 



UrbanLife said:


> Oslo skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finn.no


----------



## aarhusforever

*Birmingham:*


Birmingham Skyline by Pete Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline by sebastiansuk.de, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Bright light city gonna set my soul by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


----------



## Wunderknabe

Magnificent shot of Frankfurt there.

The London-one has a cool perspective. That view will look even better in 1-2 years. 
But it looks somehow artificial. Maybe through HDR-use?


----------



## SASH

SO143 said:


> warsaw > rotterdam :colgate:


We will be back in 2 or 3 years! (After the financial crisis)

Central Station District: 1x200(?) and 2x150+
Wilhelmina Pier: 1x150+ (Havanna) and 1x180(Peter Stuyvesant Building)
Zalmhaventoren 1x200+
Up town 1x100
Cool Toren 1x100

U/C Rotterdam First 1x130


----------



## SASH

mlody89 said:


> by coach_lodz


*Great Skyline Warsaw! Rotterdam still denser*:wave:

Photo's 2010/2011!

Rotterdam18mei2011 by superdupercaddy, on Flickr


Knor by superdupercaddy, on Flickr


Rotterdam_Panorama by superdupercaddy, on Flickr


Rknor by superdupercaddy, on Flickr


Rdam-lucht by superdupercaddy, on Flickr


----------



## lukaszek89

Rotterdam skyscrapers looked great on the visualisations and projects but I'm dissapointed by their look in the reality. And as somebody wrote-it lacks contrast and looks "cold".

The same situation with Den Haag- all builidngs look... so similar. It looked so much better on the visualisations.

BTW: Warsaw also has couple projects to come...


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Cologne


Köln mit Fernsehturm Colonius by Sascha Klauer, on Flickr



The northern working-class district of Chorweiler:


DSC_0691 by Thiuda, on Flickr



The new Rheinauhafen:


Rheinauhafen by thinking pixels mediendesign, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel13

Lisbon



























by Gouveia









by Gouveia


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*

Barcode_2 by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr


Barcode by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr


Oslo Skyline by Simenoyen, on Flickr


SN_20120617_0150_P.jpg by sarah nordquist images, on Flickr


Barcode by Voss-Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milan* by BASU









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101378674&postcount=27846


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam*


----------



## aarhusforever

The Barcode in Oslo is a project any city in the world would be proud of :cheers:


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*Rotterdam*


12032013-rdam (6 of 12) by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr


Rotterdam skyline : De Rotterdam in aanbouw by WilcozPics, on Flickr


Wijnhaven by Arthur van Beveren, on Flickr


Wijnhaven Cluster by Merijn1982, on Flickr


Railway station by roomman, on Flickr​


----------



## WMS

willman87 said:


> http://static9.depositphotos.com/1014956/1097/i/950/depositphotos_10974453-Madrid-Skyline.jpg


Fantastic tower (the white one with vertical division).
I adore classic buildings like this one.


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: BIRMINGHAM, UNITED KINGDOM ::.​*
28-365 year3 Birmingham Skyline by johngarghan, on Flickr​


----------



## Galro

*Milano, Italia*

Milan, Italy.


La magia di Milano durante l'ora blu di questa domenica by Francesco Langiulli, on Flickr


Il belvedere più alto d'Italia by Francesco Langiulli, on Flickr


Waiting for the rain by Francesco Langiulli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

@stefanguti: Those photos of Vienna are yours?


----------



## Himmelwärts

^^
yes, he made them by himself.

by me:



Himmelwärts said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London by Ars Electronica, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by Zapaleniec


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline, Frankfurt am Main by Doreen Wilhelm, on Flickr

Skyline, Frankfurt am Main by Doreen Wilhelm, on Flickr

Skyline, Frankfurt am Main by Doreen Wilhelm, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

The last photo of Warsaw is really cool! :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Rotterdam skyline by Eric Burgers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bratislava, Slovakia*

Hazy Bratislava by Gilderic Photography, on Flickr


Bratislavatilt3 by Damon Finlay, on Flickr


394 Bratislava Skyline by Auburn Abroad, on Flickr


Ufo-bridge over Danube by Thomas Roland, on Flickr


Bratislava Skyline by Emon, on Flickr


----------



## SkyGurt

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*










Credit: www.gorod.dp.ua


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Bucharest, Romania:
































































...


----------



## alexandru.mircea

More:



The infamous House of Parliament in the background:










A slightly sinister image of it:










The most important Stalinist building in Romania, here:










It also appears in this one:










A closer look to it:














































All from here: https://www.facebook.com/UltimulEtaj


And a 360 degrees hi-res panorama of Bucharest, from the tallest building: http://www.gigapan.com/gigapans/115297


----------



## indaco1

indaco1 said:


> ..
> I think it's in topic to post some pictures of this other part of Milan skyline including Velasca, another ugly short tower called Terrazza Martini and the Cathedral..


Just yesterday Pelli Tower has been open to the public, and the forumer Luchimi visited it and shot this beautiful picture of the Velasca-Martini-Milan Cathedral cluster.

I really had to quote it here: 



luchimi said:


> il mio contributo
> ..


The central spire of the curch is under refurbishment.


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Warsaw , Poland*

By Maciej Margas



to022 said:


> Sobotni wieczór:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://maciejmargas.pl


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*

>>>>>


----------



## the man from k-town

*Frankfurt*




















pics by moki


----------



## Fly80

MILAN upcoming skyline (Citylife area with 3 new towers) SCROLL >>>



Gusme said:


> Vista la giornata grigia, metto una foto di giovedi'


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


City of London Skyline by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Fly80 said:


> MILAN upcoming skyline (Citylife area with *3* new towers)


*6* new towers (126 m, 155 m, 175 m, 207 m, 100+ m, 100+ m), 2nd cluster of the city, the best

the tallest (Il Dritto) is there, visible rising up! :cheers:


----------



## Fly80

^^ any rendering about those new 6 ? :cheers:

and this is *GENOA*



Tanardo! said:


>


with new Mira residencial towers and Comparto2 U/C


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Frankfurt Sunday Walk von Guaguy auf Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*




































http://vk.com/jeanny_k


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









http://vk.com/igor_adrionov



















http://vk.com/id1387761


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*



























http://vk.com/vedmedev_andrey


----------



## stefanguti

VIE


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Canary Wharf, London skyline by bobbysaviour, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


by PeterBrennessel, on Flickr


----------



## Fly80

*MILAN*, details



Skymino said:


>


pic by Skymino


----------



## SO143

why is this discussion thread so quiet lately? opcorn:


----------



## Los Earth

SO143 said:


> why is this discussion thread so quiet lately? opcorn:


That's because it's not a discussion thread; it's a photo thread


----------



## SO143




----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
by o0ink
























by mr. MyXiN


----------



## aarhusforever

*Riga:* By mieramika



mieramika said:


> *Riga, Latvia *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos from http://www.facebook.com/DiatomArt?fref=ts


----------



## Los Earth

SO143 said:


>


:eat:


----------



## Fly80

some of *MILAN *skyline by Ale73



Ale73 said:


>


----------



## SO143

VitMos said:


>


*GOD BLESS MOSCOW *:horse:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Thanks for posting those Riga pics, great stuff & quite a pleasant surprise.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ My pleasure :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Skyline Rotterdam by Forumgouda, on Flickr

Skyline Rotterdam by Forumgouda, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt skyline by Galli Luca, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*


Skyline Madrid by Sonsoles Huidobro, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


Miocic Estera, Spagna, 2011 by Il Ratto d'Europa, on Flickr

Benidorm se vende apartamento by asegilbenidorm, on Flickr

Benidorm Panoramic - 89 (part 1 of 2) / 365 by irl_deano, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam by Ossip












Rotterdam by jan













*Maastoren*

Erasmusbrug & Maastoren Rotterdam by WilcozPics, on Flickr




*Skyline 
*
Skyline Rotterdam by alexknip, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

^^
I like the last Photo of Rotterdam. Thanx for sharing!


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*


















Yuriy Saygon


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam*



Jan said:


> View from the new pad.


----------



## SO143

aarhusforever said:


> *Leeds:*
> 
> 
> Leeds Skyline Panorama Hi Res by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


looks so miserable


----------



## indaco1

dreamjay said:


>


I like this mix of old and new.


----------



## SO143

ever expanding london skylines









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8516978690/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jb_1984/8477780800/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## meteoforumitalia

great pics in this page!


----------



## meteoforumitalia

edit


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* (pics taken in these days)



















[by michal.j]:

















































































*By Dreamjay*









*By Dreamjay*

U/C:









*By Plinio2012*

yesterday from the webcam:










yesterday from the Alps (from 1360 m above sea level):









*By brunogi*


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## blackroseimmortal

ISTANBUL



Jakob said:


>


This pic belongs to 5-6 months ago, now there are 5-6 skyscrapers more at that there


----------



## dexter26

Not much in terms of scrapers, but Oslo's central western waterfront looks nice in it's own way. 

(There's two main waterfronts in Oslo, the western and eastern, eastern one still under construction with the Barcode highrises, as shown earlier in thread)



Galro said:


> All rights reserved by MortenHpictures @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/natwhilk/8570112750/sizes/h/


And let's add a new angle on the main skyline in Oslo, seen from the Kampen district. Tallest building is the Oslo Plaza with it's cute little 117m 

Hopefully Oslo will realize a new tall building is needed in the near future 



Hurban said:


> ; from Kampen


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT*











Skyline from A66 von Ghost Hunter Frankfurt auf Flickr


Skyline //Frankfurt von aehmge //grainyard auf Flickr



Frankfurt Sunday Walk von Guaguy auf Flickr


----------



## 1lazio

Warsaw.


----------



## Fly80

*MILAN* by Obliot 

day

http://www.flickr.com/photos/obliot/8442885518/

and night

http://www.flickr.com/photos/obliot/8350605407/


----------



## Fab87

^^

Monte Stella | 3 Febbraio 2013 di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

Yes *Milano *is growing 


Monte Stella | 3 Febbraio 2013 par Obliot, sur Flickr


Milano al Tramonto - 5 gennaio 2013 par Obliot, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

@willman87: Please repost those flickr photos by using the BBcodes. Thanks


----------



## 1lazio

Warsaw.








by zapaleniec


----------



## aarhusforever

*Genova:*


Porto Genova by Ikiru80, on Flickr


----------



## 1lazio

Warsaw.








by awik


----------



## aarhusforever

*Beautiful Oslo:*


31 March, 16.42 by Ti.mo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:


skyline of Stockholm by jujemisa, on Flickr


8/366 South side at night time by geinography, on Flickr


IMG_2914 by Akemannen, on Flickr


----------



## tikiturf

Milano and Warsaw, the two rising stars


----------



## Himmelwärts

i would like to give you a like for those great stockholm photos, but i can't as long as you use comic sans.
:cripes:


----------



## fezadatek

the new modern ankara turkey:cheers:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Milano is growing and looks fabulous! :cheers:


----------



## dj4life

Himmelwärts said:


> i would like to give you a like for those great stockholm photos, but i can't as long as you use comic sans.
> :cripes:


Why so? Is not alright to use that font?


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


frankfurt by Lukas-Becker, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Skyline Rotterdam Rijnhaven ... by MARCO VAN DIJK FOTOGRAFIE, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Rotterdam City Skyline Erasmusbridge by MARCO VAN DIJK FOTOGRAFIE, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Skyline by iMat75, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Skyline by wedgewooddmc, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

i agree that milano in few years could compete seriously with rotterdam & warsaw


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

https://www.facebook.com/erdoganersoz









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1875913.154240.100000481414721&type=1&theater









http://www.fotokritik.com/3071968/istanbul-sisler-altinda









http://www.fotokritik.com/3066630/istanbul-panoromik









https://www.facebook.com/turgut.uzun









http://www.fotokritik.com/3066437/iki-kopru-birden









Stu Price[/


----------



## willman87

Bilbao, spain:


----------



## 1lazio

Warsaw.








by filoss


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *D1ego* *14.04.13*


«Москва Сити» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Himmelwärts

#www.laola1.at#


----------



## vfG

TimeAndTide said:


> No skyline, but stunning pic !!:cheers:


don't worry, there are some projects on the go ... but there is also a strong opposition among the pseudo-ecologists ... :bash:


----------



## Victhor

Benidorm



el palmesano said:


> Terra Mítica y Benidorm por David Vidal Hernández, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Terra Mítica por David Vidal Hernández, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Benidorm por David Vidal Hernández, en Flickr


----------



## Perun

Warsaw

by don_camillo









by deamon82


----------



## Izus67

Moscow























































vk.com/leonadze


----------



## DidacXavier

MADRID


Madrid por cuellar, en Flickr


Ultima luna llena de 2012 en las Torres de Chamartín de Madrid. Explore. por Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr


Back to the future por Saint-Exupery OFF, en Flickr


Torrespaña por math3780, en Flickr


Fotografía Aérea Edificio Mirador, Sanchinarro (Madrid) por Suravia Fotografía Aérea, en Flickr


Anochecer por Jumbero, en Flickr


M 30 Madrid por JoaquinMadrid, en Flickr


skyline madrileño por rickymor, en Flickr


De Madrid al cielo por Popiart, en Flickr


Cuatro torres por JoaquinMadrid, en Flickr


----------



## perrolokos

Barcelona










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pirenaic/8653982389/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## 1lazio

Warsaw.
















by adamMa.awik


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*

Citylife Area by Obliot, on Flickr


Milano Skyline - january 5 2013 by Obliot, on Flickr


Nuovo Skyline Milano by marytraf, on Flickr


Skyline, Milano by klausbergheimer, on Flickr


Milano Skyline - january 5 2013 by Obliot, on Flickr


----------



## perrolokos

*Barcelona*



















http://www.ricardobofill.es//index.php?id=651


----------



## DidacXavier

VALENCIA


Pound reflect VLC por decar66, en Flickr


The Corporation por decar66, en Flickr


centro commercial Aqua (valencia) por Lèmemen, en Flickr


torre de francia por anroir, en Flickr


Avda. Corts Valencianes por Xilvi, en Flickr


skyline valencia norte por Tasio Galvez, en Flickr


Valencia por magogar, en Flickr


IMG_4866 por glediator, en Flickr


Panorama CAC por Leo Ferrer, en Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://www.novostroyka.dp.ua/pano/


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








by filoss


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt (under construction):


Under Construction... von Markus Pavlowsky Photography auf Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Genova*



MaxDoriaFun said:


>


----------



## newfvgffm

Recent Panorama of Frankfurt, the cityscape will shape drastically in the next few years, mostely with midrises, but will give a good density:


Frankfurt Skyline, 15.4.2013 von frawolf77 auf Flickr

Black and White, little different angle:


Frankfurt Skyline, 15.4.2013 von frawolf77 auf Flickr



and a bigger version:










Pics by me


----------



## perrolokos

BARCELONA









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vela_cat/8656779701/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vela_cat/8656778931/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vela_cat/8656781369/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vela_cat/8657824378/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
























http://vk.com/id38224519








http://vk.com/brock_msc








http://vk.com/kirill_opex

by mr. MyXiN


----------



## VitMos

*Sochi, Russia*
by DeLьFin
























by Eric007


----------



## alexandru.mircea

tigot said:


> *EDINBURGH, SCOTLAND*
> 
> Perhaps not a modern skyline but certainly one of the most beautiful with old buildings and stunning natural scenery


You might want to contribute to the Historical Skylines thread.


----------



## tigot

Thanks for the link. I didn't realise there was such a thread.


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80556&period=30


----------



## Victhor

Some unusual views of Benidorm:


Benidorm, Spain por patrick_london, en Flickr


Benidorm por Maarten Wesselink2, en Flickr


Benidorm por Bernijose, en Flickr


----------



## OxfordWarsaw




----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Düsseldorf
Moscow's sister city is probably not the best by height and size but arguably regarding architecture/design. A lot of construction is going on there currently.









by *FlorianL.* http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline+d%FCsseldorf&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjI6IjQwIjtzOjY6InNvcnRieSI7czo4OiJkYXRldGltZSI7fQ&pos=44&display=30231513
Uploaded with imageshack.us









by *FranKar* http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline+d%FCsseldorf&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjI6IjY0IjtzOjY6InNvcnRieSI7czo4OiJkYXRldGltZSI7fQ&pos=67&display=29983455
Uploaded with imageshack.us









by *Frank Kleibold* http://www.******************/search?q=Skyline+d%FCsseldorf&index=fotos&options=YToyOntzOjU6InN0YXJ0IjtzOjI6Ijg4IjtzOjY6InNvcnRieSI7czo4OiJkYXRldGltZSI7fQ&pos=90&display=29853147
Uploaded with imageshack.us


Baustelle Düsseldorf by Narreu Chameil, on Flickr


Düsseldorf am Rhein by Narreu Chameil, on Flickr

More such aerials: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT 


45km away.. von Philipp Endemann auf Flickr


Frankfurt am Main von sebastiansuk.de auf Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline von chrish_ffm auf Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/heritagefutures/8679712350/


Frankfurt Skyline von eitsch723 auf Flickr


FFM at night von LeBohemien auf Flickr


Abendrot von AK_74 auf Flickr


----------



## craperskys

zee last frankwurst pics are top notch


----------



## arran21

aarhusforever said:


> Leeds:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8485305739/
> Central Leeds 18/02/13 by Melfiire, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8485267417/
> Central Leeds 18/02/13 by Melfiire, on Flickr


Wow, Leeds has a great skyline, with London, Birmingham, Liverpool and Manchester, Britain is the place


----------



## aarhusforever

*Barcelona:*


Barcelona - Skyline by cristianch, on Flickr

Barcelona Skyline by cristianch, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London skyline with rainbow over St Pauls.2 by Dean Yeowell, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Greenwich Park, London by UK Press Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Flot urbain by foutriqu1, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*More Düsseldorf:*


Düsseldorf Medienhafen by gepixelt, on Flickr

Medienhafen Düsseldorf by d.dk, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Beautiful Oslo:* By dj4life



dj4life said:


> Oslo:
> 
> 
> The second or third best view in Oslo par Kenneth Solfjeld, sur Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Norwegian Breakaway by fotobram.eu, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Rotterdam by Marco Nedermeijer, on Flickr


----------



## Revenger_666

*Ekaterinburg*


----------



## Fly80

*GENOA*, Italy



buggl said:


> Qualche foto:


by buggl


----------



## rychlik

*Krakow*


----------



## MR. Bacon

Old and new The Hague:



Batista12 said:


> Church Tower #6 by kashun369, on Flickr


----------



## ChegiNeni

I just love the Skyline and all other modern Buildings of Rotterdam! :drool:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline by Ghost Hunter Frankfurt, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


The Shard by damiendavis, on Flickr


----------



## singoone

Prague - Žižkov.


Prague by Erik Eckerström, on Flickr


----------



## DocentX

*Warsaw*



adamMa said:


>


----------



## werner10

the hague by momo1435


----------



## VitMos

http://vk.com/tonylapron
by mr. MyXiN


























by ivan.potapoff


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline by vodkatrain-russland-tours, on Flickr


----------



## fadeout

*Warsaw*
by M_J_J








by MarcinK








by no name
















by TVN


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:* from a slighty different angle 


London City Skyline by Paul Billington, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* By Evrasia 99911



Evrasia 99911 said:


> *30.4.13*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by DzhendoyanV



DzhendoyanV said:


>


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam by topaas


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



jb_nl said:


> Met dank aan m'n vader, vanuit het vliegtuig, jammer genoeg geen betere kwaliteit, maar dit heeft hij toegestuurd:


----------



## christos-greece

Allready i deleted some uncredited photos here. DONT FORGET TO CREDIT YOUR PHOTOS YOU POST.


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*

MADRID SKYLINE... by WACOM 01, on Flickr


De Madrid al cielo by nachocientos, on Flickr


Las Cuatro Torres de Madrid by nachocientos, on Flickr


Madrid Skyline de día by Sergio Sánchez Pérez, on Flickr


Aeropuerto de Madrid/Barajas by | Dunga |, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow*









ivan.potapoff









ivan.potapoff









human187


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80594&period=30


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*


karkalaki









https://www.facebook.com/fsarraj/photos


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

warsaw


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London skyline by st_hart, on Flickr

City Skyline by st_hart, on Flickr

City by st_hart, on Flickr

Observing by st_hart, on Flickr

City Skyline by st_hart, on Flickr


----------



## fadeout

*Warsaw*
by Zapaleniec








by Polex


----------



## serhat

Istanbul


Erhan said:


> http://in.5thvillage.com/u/onurc_k/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://in.5thvillage.com/u/alparslantopal/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://in.5thvillage.com/p/444604124609588154_32115457/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talha Çakır


----------



## Skrapebook

Frankfurt is still sheer class and I love the new stuff in Hague and Milan as well!


----------



## Dr.Luay

nice updates .. thanks for sharing ..


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Picture by : Chest


----------



## Dr.Luay

*Frankfurt am Main ,Germany*

*Frankfurt am Main ,Germany*

_ERO5333_Web by NiK_ON, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay

*Frankfurt am Main ,Germany*

*Frankfurt am Main ,Germany*

Frankfurt, April 2013 by PetitPlat - Stephanie Kilgast, on Flickr


Frankfurt, April 2013 by PetitPlat - Stephanie Kilgast, on Flickr


Frankfurt, April 2013 by PetitPlat - Stephanie Kilgast, on Flickr


Frankfurt, April 2013 by PetitPlat - Stephanie Kilgast, on Flickr


Frankfurt, April 2013 by PetitPlat - Stephanie Kilgast, on Flickr


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Another picture By Chest:


----------



## Fly80

*ROME*



SirAce said:


>


pic by *Sirace*


----------



## willman87

Madrid

Gran Vía









http://victormerino.es/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/IMG_3223ok.jpg









http://monteigueldo.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/boina-2011-012.jpg

Skyline from aranjuez









http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/5181/aranjuez5197.jpg


----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM



Kruimel said:


>


----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM


Rotterdam sunset from a friend his apartment by ralphontravel, on Flickr


sunset I by ralphontravel, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM


'The Swan' and the 'Head of South' by Samuraiji, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*

Bosco Verticale, by Bear in Mind, on Flickr


Cesare Pelli Tower, April 2013 by Bear in Mind, on Flickr


DSC04336 by Bear in Mind, on Flickr


Diamond Tower, April 2013 by Bear in Mind, on Flickr


DSC04338 by Bear in Mind, on Flickr


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Picture by Lumberjack:


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Picture by Chest:


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow*


arch1 said:


> shipkov-vladimir


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg, Sweden*:









Credits belong to the forumer JonasEngberg


Bockran par Glenntan, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8060565504/


----------



## Twister2010

*Frankfurt, Germany*








Copyright by Ingo Butsch








Copyright by André Martin








Copyright by Berndb Ausb








Copyright by Oliver Pasieka








Copyright by Rob R Mainhattan Streets


----------



## 970467

Stunning compilation.









Ingo Butsch

Is that an armenian church in the middle?


----------



## fadeout

*warsaw *
by gazeta.pl


----------



## Fly80

*MILAN* by Dreamjay



dreamjay said:


>


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT 


Unbenannt von döring auf Flickr


Unbenannt von döring auf Flickr


Unbenannt von döring auf Flickr


cool beer von ★ j o e ★ auf Flickr


Skyline-Frankfurt_3784 von hanslook auf Flickr











Purple von system7 auf Flickr


----------



## 1lazio

Warsaw.


----------



## SO143

by *Darlojoe*











London - The Landmarks by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## craperskys

Twister2010 said:


> *Frankfurt, Germany*


Sick :banana:


----------



## DidacXavier

This is a potipoti's picture, from spanish forum:

MADRID


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: MANCHESTER, UNITED KINGDOM ::.*


Manchester Skyline by Emirates UAE28, on Flickr​


----------



## domtoren

*Leeuwarden*

The capital of the northern province of Frisia










The bank district




























old city centre


----------



## SO143

warsaw skyline is getting better and better just like milan skyline


----------



## SO143

London Skyline by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## willman87

Barcelona:









View – Vista de Barcelona (Spain), HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lars-zy...n/photostream/by perrolokos








by perrolokoshttp://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=800061

Diagonal Zero








by anl106http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=30584


----------



## elnegroducko

*Paris*

Paris, La Defence . it looks like a ghost city in Saturday afternoon, all people are at the Mall (4 Temps, which is inside La Defence)


----------



## SASH

Roterdam



Topaas said:


> Nog van 28-04:





Topaas said:


> 30-04:





Topaas said:


> 05-05





Topaas said:


> 28-04


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


Rotterdam by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


Watertaxi by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


Rotterdam by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

Londons skyline from St Pauls by Sid_dharth, on Flickr


The River Runs East by Paul Shears Photography, on Flickr


Canary Wharf by AnnaMaria42, on Flickr


Transformation of the City by Buttergraphic, on Flickr


London Skyline by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## Union.SLO

La Défense, Paris. :eat:


by *Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE*


by *Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE*


by *Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE*


by *david.bank (www.david-bank.com)*


by *Philipp Götze*


----------



## Union.SLO

Slovenian capital Ljubljana - by me 


by *Union**


by *Union**


by *Union**


by *Union**


by *Union**


by *Union**


by *Union**


by *Union**


by *Union**


----------



## vonbingen

Hello my dear friends from skyscrapercity. i post links of my new thread.

*FRANCE : his CITIES, his REGIONS beyond Paris.*

France is not only Paris, France has much more to offer, in this pages you can see every big french cities, their projects, their monuments, french culture, french music, french technology, french natural wonders, etc. 

*Summary of all the pages of my thread*

page 1 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648

page 2 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=2

page 3 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=3

page 4 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=4

page 5 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=5

page 6 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=6

page 7 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=7

page 8 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=8

page 9 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=9

page 10 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=10

page 11 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=11

page 12 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=12

page 13 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=13

page 14 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=14

page 15 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=15

page 16 : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599648&page=16
_________

i hope you will enjoy this pages. 
Vonbingen or a different way of making threads......Finally I try :banana::lol:. ... some advertising :banana::lol:


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

Warsaw:


----------



## nick.english.dept

*Awesome side of Paris ! *


elnegroducko said:


> Paris, La Defence . it looks like a ghost city in Saturday afternoon, all people are at the Mall (4 Temps, which is inside La Defence)


----------



## nick.english.dept

*Wonderful! *



christos-greece said:


> *London, U.K.*
> 
> Londons skyline from St Pauls by Sid_dharth, on Flickr
> 
> 
> The River Runs East by Paul Shears Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Canary Wharf by AnnaMaria42, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Transformation of the City by Buttergraphic, on Flickr
> 
> 
> London Skyline by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## nick.english.dept

*This is the best set of pics from La Defense I've yet to see. Love this set and love the Color** !*   





Union.SLO said:


> La Défense, Paris. :eat:
> 
> 
> by *Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE*
> 
> 
> by *Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE*
> 
> 
> by *Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE*
> 
> 
> by *david.bank (www.david-bank.com)*
> 
> 
> by *Philipp Götze*


----------



## nick.english.dept

Lovely City. Europe never ceases to amaze me at all of its hidden glory. Absolutely gorgeous! 





Union.SLO said:


> Slovenian capital Ljubljana - by me
> 
> 
> by *Union**
> 
> 
> by *Union**
> 
> 
> by *Union**
> 
> 
> by *Union**
> 
> 
> by *Union**
> 
> 
> by *Union**
> 
> 
> by *Union**
> 
> 
> by *Union**
> 
> 
> by *Union**


----------



## nick.english.dept

*Absolutely Beautiful .... Full of Color ! Keep them coming! *





willman87 said:


> Barcelona:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View – Vista de Barcelona (Spain), HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lars-zy...n/photostream/by perrolokos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by perrolokoshttp://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=800061
> 
> Diagonal Zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by anl106http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=30584


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas

Vilnius, Lithuania.








http://www.efoto.lt/node/791190

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25085496









Ežiukas









Nikas









http://www.efoto.lt/node/292450









http://www.efoto.lt/node/289681









http://www.efoto.lt/node/369712









http://www.efoto.lt/node/890013


----------



## christos-greece

nick.english.dept said:


> *Wonderful! *


Thanks; btw, you dont need to quote all photos again and again


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam by eric offereins:
3








by eric offereins


6








by eric offereins


11 extreme density:








by eric offereins


Rotterdam by jb_nl:
9.








by jb_nl


Rotterdam by Eric Offereins:








by eric offereins



Rotterdam by michiel >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>








by michiel


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://cs408524.vk.me/v408524697/c9b/yNY_TsTETv4.jpg


----------



## 970467

well done, Rotterdam


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*...blurry, but nice angle 


London skyline at dawn by Richard Palmer back home, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


The London Skyline 3. Panorama. Nikon D3100. DSC_0616-0619. by bobchin1941, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London by nicnac1000, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Berlin:*


Berlin Summer Cloud Skyline by MatthiasDynamic, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:* by dougdoug 



dougdoug said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*


Russia, Moscow International Business Center by don pedro2014, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* By Evrasia 



Evrasia 99911 said:


> *12.5.13*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:* By Eduardo L. Ramirez 



Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> After some Rain-2490 by hanslook, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Skyline Frankfurt with ECB by hanslook, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* 


















http://vk.com/id1387761









http://vk.com/a_digg


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vilnius:* By whatever...



whatever... said:


> Vilnius by Antas Benas Ališauskas, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay

*Rotterdam*

*Rotterdam *

Panorama Rotterdam The Hague Airport by Joostess, on Flickr


Rotterdam , skyline by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, on Flickr


Rotterdam / Erasmus Bridge by Samuraiji, on Flickr


Norwegian Breakaway as seen from the Euromast by Arie van Tilborg, on Flickr


An Architect's Playground by lubart, on Flickr


Kop van Zuid by Ilya | Fotomaker, on Flickr


Rotterdam, 1 May, 2013 by AilsaR, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Sheraton Park Tower, London—London Skyline Day view by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

Sheraton Park Tower, London—London Skyline Second Night view by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

Sheraton Park Tower, London—London Skyline Night view by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

@Twister2010: When posting photos, we should provide the links too. Photo deleted, sorry.


----------



## SASH

Dr.Luay said:


> *Rotterdam *
> 
> Panorama Rotterdam The Hague Airport by Joostess, on Flickr


Great shot of Rotterdam. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## SO143

looks similar to la defense


----------



## 7rani

SO143 said:


> looks similar to la defense


 
icard:icard:icard:icard:icard:


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*


Moscow Victory Day HDR by Rich pick, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay

*Rotterdam*

ROTTERDAM IS BILDING A NEW CITY by willem overkleeft, on Flickr


HOTEL NEW YORK - ROTTERDAM by willem overkleeft, on Flickr


SS ROTTERDAM by willem overkleeft, on Flickr


COMPLEX THE ROTTERDAM by willem overkleeft, on Flickr


COMPLEX de ROTTERDAM by willem overkleeft, on Flickr


METRO - ROTTERDAM by willem overkleeft, on Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Milan



dox74 said:


> IMG_0080 di dox 74, su Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0081 di dox 74, su Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0113 di dox 74, su Flickr











by Francesco Langiulli


----------



## christos-greece

SO143 said:


> looks similar to la defense


I dont think so, its totally different... :nono:


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


----------



## 7rani

christos-greece said:


> I dont think so, its totally different... :nono:


He said that because he loves "la Défense" till craziness, such that he sees it everywhere :lol::lol:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Berlin:*


Abends am Ernst-Reuter-Platz by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Barcelona:*


Skyline - Diagonal Mar - Barcelona by cpcmollet, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


IMG_5383 by Zefrog, on Flickr

Greenwich Peninsula at Low Tide by Bill-Green, on Flickr


----------



## nhoi

tyumen



































www.fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## Dr.Luay

*London*

London Skyline from The Orbit by Taiga Studio, on Flickr


London from Richmond Park by Martin in Twickenham, on Flickr


London Marathon 2013 by Uretopia, on Flickr


Jawdropping view from the Shard by lyndakmorris, on Flickr


----------



## Fly80

*MILAN*



M.ARCH said:


> Dalle terrazze della cattedrale.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## aarhusforever

*Manchester:*


Manchester Skyline by James Carlsson, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


#London skyline. The most beautiful in the world. by alekx3, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Lewisham's Cornmill Gardens and the London skyline by pixelhut, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


rotterdam skyline from airplane by uair01, on Flickr

rotterdam skyline from airplane by uair01, on Flickr


----------



## Paxson5

Warsaw


----------



## ChegiNeni

Vienna, Austria
All photos by me


Wien/Vienna Skyline von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Wien/Vienna Skyline von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Wien/Vienna Skyline von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Wienerberg von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Wienerberg_Dach2 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr

Wienerberg_Dach3 von ChegiNeni auf Flickr


----------



## SO143

110621a_London_0299 by Herve Boinay, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

 http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shipkov-vladimir/view/838229/


----------



## SO143

The Shard vs St. Paul’s Cathedral by Alexander Kachkaev, on Flickr


Panorama of City of London by Alexander Kachkaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*

Skyline Benidorm by Vincent [Vicente Martínez], on Flickr


Benidorm, Spain by patrick_london, on Flickr


Skyline #Benidorm by elgalin2, on Flickr


Benidorm Skyline by vite_fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline Frankfurt by Fakka, on Flickr

5.30 am, Frankfort is sleeping by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:* By Topaas



Topaas said:


> 15-05:
> 
> 369.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Liverpool:*


Liverpool Skyline by DaveMcHaleLiverpool, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Berlin:*


Potsdamer Platz / Leipziger Platz by Sebastian Niedlich (Grabthar), on Flickr

Berlin Potsdamer Platz by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz, Berlin by berlin-en-ligne, on Flickr

Potsdamer Platz Panorama by Sebastian Niedlich (Grabthar), on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

Paris la défense



*La défense à 180° Antoine Daniel*- http://500px.com/photo/24507373


*La Défense Christophe Bailleux* - http://500px.com/photo/4262707


*La défense Jean-François Pfeiffer*- http://500px.com/photo/22774977


*La défense LL photographie*- http://500px.com/photo/21055251


*La défense Lucas Vercelot*- http://500px.com/photo/32425373


*La Défense Nicolas Zonvi * -http://500px.com/photo/9883873


*Rise above Kostas *- http://500px.com/photo/28369293


*from l'arc de triomphe helen sotiriadis* http://500px.com/photo/842676


----------



## Cosenzacaputmundi

*Cosenza's skyline, Italy*


----------



## SO143

by *corerising*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *human187*


----------



## aarhusforever

*More Moscow*: By mr. MyXiN



mr. MyXiN said:


> *22.05.13*


----------



## aarhusforever

Moscow: By PBCH



РВСН;103525159 said:


> 21.05.13.


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam 'Kop van Zuid' and 'Wilhelmina Pier'



Benonie said:


> We vroegen en kregen _'a room with a view_'. Dit is het uitzicht vanaf het 16de. Voor mij kon het weekend al niet meer stuk.


----------



## willman87

Madrid from Casa de Campo:








por Alejandro Castro, http://www.flickr.com/people/gtps/en Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atlantis1967/


----------



## willman87

Valencia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8237955696/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

OSLO









by *schikulski*, on Flickr


----------



## HS

the man from k-town said:


> donau city von micorasol auf Flickr


Wow, my photo here! 

And speaking of my photos... here are three from my balcony in Katowice:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Portsmouth:*


Portsmouth Skyline by Suburban Guard, on Flickr

Bath Square by PD3., on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Bayern Munich supporters by F. Camardo Photography™ © 2013, on Flickr


----------



## Fly80

*MILAN*



meteoforumitalia said:


> Nuvole di NonCiRiescoMaCiProvo, su Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

FRANKFURT
Skyscraper Festival









by *Andreas Kiebs*, on Flickr









by *Mundo33*, on Flickr









by *hanslook*, on Flickr









by *hanslook*, on Flickr









by *Markus Pavlowsky*, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline Frankfurt by jeglikerikkefisk, on Flickr

Feuerwerk vom Wolkenkratzerfestival by jeglikerikkefisk, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*

Pretty sweet shots.



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1535457&page=13


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Skyline by McTumshie, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

*London*

By Core Rising:


London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


London Skyline by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









https://pp.vk.me/c416820/v416820808/6d7e/Wyct5lSZdp8.jpg


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


City of London / Canary Wharf from Horseden Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

London City Skyline by st_hart, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*More London:*


The City by night - Field Day Festival by Guillaume Angibert, on Flickr


----------



## 7rani

In my opinion, skylines of Moscou and Warsaw looks better than London's one


----------



## rychlik

True. But London does have some great modern designs. Warsaw should emulate that.
The two best buildings in Europe at the moment for me are Zlota 44 in Warsaw and the Shard in London.


----------



## Adler1

*More Frankfurt and Skyscraper festival 2013*















source: local newspapers: faz.net, bild.de


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Cool pics!
Are they really up-to-date though? Taunusturm is completely hidden behind Commerzbank Tower from that angle?


----------



## SO143

by *LumberJack*


city1a by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


OO7A0566 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


OO7A0696 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

*skyscraper festival Frankfurt 2013*

my shots from saturday 


Frankfurts Türme von hightower185 auf Flickr


Mainblick von hightower185 auf Flickr

not mine anymore :/ 


skylineinlight-2 von hanslook auf Flickr


skylineinlight-2-3 von hanslook auf Flickr


Frankfurt am Main - Wolkenkratzer Festival 2013 von Marc Wildenhof auf Flickr


Frankfurt am Main - Wolkenkratzer Festival 2013 von Marc Wildenhof auf Flickr


IMGP6942 von rpffm58 auf Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


----------



## 7rani

rychlik said:


> But London does have some great modern designs. Warsaw should emulate that.


In the other side, there are some skyscrapers with a horrible design, even if they are modern. Modernity isn't all what a skyscraper needs, for example, Francfurt has in the same tim a beautiful and modern skyline, also la Défense, Moscou's skyline ...


----------



## aarhusforever

*Brussels:* By CaféTasse



CaféTasse said:


> grootstedelijk gevoel, I like it, do you ?


On Imageshack.


----------



## dj4life

Awesome pics, like always, Jim! kay:


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ :cheers:

*Moscow*: By VitMos



VitMos said:


> http://vk.com/leonadze


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


Benidorm by Iván Otero, on Flickr

Benidorm by Iván Otero, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*A bit more of Benidorm:*


Benidorm City by elzagalico, on Flickr

My city by elzagalico, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

7rani said:


> In the other side, there are some skyscrapers with a horrible design, even if they are modern. Modernity isn't all what a skyscraper needs, for example, Francfurt has in the same tim a beautiful and modern skyline, also la Défense, Moscou's skyline ...


Really?? :dunno:

I cant think of any skyscraper in London that is of horrible design. 

I think some people aren't being very constructive and are taken a more biased view. 

It's as if what London does has to be ridiculed.

I admire Moscows skyscraper boom but the skyline is far from pretty and it is currently a massive mis-mash of colour and design which has no real shape or configuration. 

This will come no doubt but not for many many years.

Frankfurt is fantastic as is La Defense.

Scale/Scope though - London is really coming up trumps and it's not ending so I would certainly watch the space. 

Afterall - my city is suffering from London's success. Another architecture firm has shut up shop and moved everything down to London last week. Pity for us


----------



## rychlik

7rani said:


> In the other side, there are some skyscrapers with a horrible design, even if they are modern. Modernity isn't all what a skyscraper needs, for example, Francfurt has in the same tim a beautiful and modern skyline, also la Défense, Moscou's skyline ...


I agree. Warsaw's definitely chasing London and Frankfurt. In the next year or so it will definitely compete with them in terms of density and grandeur. 
Moscow and Paris have their own thing going. I would not compare Warsaw with them.


----------



## 7rani

Birmingham said:


> Afterall - my city is suffering from London's success. Another architecture firm has shut up shop and moved everything down to London last week. Pity for us


Yeah, it's a big problem
All the development of UK is mainly based in London, the capital of the galaxy.


----------



## 7rani

Par cyril, section française:

La Défense, Paris


----------



## MR. Bacon

The Hague with old and new Skyline. Credits to Michiel



Michiel said:


> Vanaf het bekende duin:


----------



## Birmingham

rychlik said:


> I agree. Warsaw's definitely chasing London and Frankfurt. In the next year or so it will definitely compete with them in terms of density and grandeur.
> Moscow and Paris have their own thing going. I would not compare Warsaw with them.


You do realise how many towers are going up in London? Only Istanbul and Moscow are comparable in Europe really.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Rotterdam Skyline by Robert Hertel, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Birmingham said:


> You do realise how many towers are going up in London? Only Istanbul and Moscow are comparable in Europe really.


In terms of total projects and constructions cities like paris and frankfurt are dead compared to booming cities like london, moscow and istanbul. (3 rising capitals of non eurozone countries)


----------



## Denjiro

^^ Remember Istanbul isn't the capital of Turkey, that's Ankara..


----------



## 7rani

SO143: Stop saying nonsenses, you seems "ignorant". 
When these projects and constructions in London will finish, its skyline will still look less beautiful and than Paris or Frankfurt's ones. Skylines of these two cities have already left all Europe so behind, even they are developing slowly compared to London, Moscow or Istanbul, it's not that soon that they will be caught by one of these three cities you've mentioned. 

PS: C'est marrant. Je pense que tu detestes l'Allemagne et la France, (et tout pays qui dépasse votre Royaume désuni), au point de les dénigrer presque partout dans tes posts. A chaque fois je vois que tu as posté dans des threads pareils, je devine à priori que c'est une sottise genre: L'Allemagne regresse et Le Royaume désuni continue dans sa percée, La France se fera écraser par le Royaume désuni qui culmine à la vitesse de lumière, que Paris ne vaut rien devant la capitale intersidérale: Londres . C'est à perdre son latin ...


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris (La Defense), France*

Paris La Défense by -pieton-, on Flickr


flot urbain pano by foutriqu1, on Flickr


la tour montparnasse by gwadazindien, on Flickr


la Défense by _Amritash_, on Flickr


Where's everyone gone? Paris La Defense Panorama Sony a99 SLT & Carl Zeiss 24-70mm f2.8 by Paul in Leeds, on Flickr


chienne de vie by foutriqu1, on Flickr


moonrise over La Défense, Paris, France by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurts Türme by hightower185, on Flickr


Europaviertel von oben by hightower185, on Flickr


IMG_2513 by hightower185, on Flickr


IMG_2443 by hightower185, on Flickr


Skyline Frankfurt by hightower185, on Flickr


Mainblick by hightower185, on Flickr


IMG_2545 by hightower185, on Flickr


neue EZB drängt sich dazwischen by hightower185, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Liverpool:*


Liverpool Waterfront,,UK by Hazeldon73- catching up !, on Flickr


----------



## fadeout

*Warsaw* 
by Polex 








by Kafarek
























by adamMa








by Zapaleniec


----------



## theBluePhoenix

not the highest skyline, but very beautiful 

Berlin








(source: fhmedien.de)


----------



## domtoren

Some images of this city:










at night:




























and one of the seat of government of Németalföld:


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

London Skyline by BertBeckers, on Flickr


Skyline from London Bridge by rockstargrv, on Flickr


Docklands by Tom Frohnhofer, on Flickr


The Shard - Looking East by Keith (M), on Flickr


London Skyline by nmittra, on Flickr


London skyline as dusk (1600x765) by redditpictures, on Flickr


----------



## Jamsterx

7rani said:


> SO143: Stop saying nonsenses, you seems "ignorant".
> When these projects and constructions in London will finish, its skyline will still look less beautiful and than Paris or Frankfurt's ones. Skylines of these two cities have already left all Europe so behind, even they are developing slowly compared to London, Moscow or Istanbul, it's not that soon that they will be caught by one of these three cities you've mentioned.


Less beautiful? Paris and Frankfurt might arguably more density, but London definitely has better quality, better looking skyscrapers. Also, considering London was not planned in advance like Paris and Frankfurt, I would personally say it has a more attractive skyline. Like I said, my opinion.


----------



## perrolokos

Barcelona









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8893901368/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## moveteam

^^ Nice, where was this taken? Going to Barcelona in a few days.


----------



## Igor L.

^^ https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/p480x480/9073_425946120830410_400791598_n.jpg 
http://www.mypremiumeurope.com/img/image_db/luxury_hotel_w_hotel_barcelona_skyline-01-942.jpg


----------



## aarhusforever

moveteam said:


> ^^ Nice, where was this taken? Going to Barcelona in a few days.


That is the W hotel Barcelona...have a nice trip, moveteam


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


Benidorm from TERRA MITICA by Ubierno, on Flickrkr


----------



## Fab87

*MILANO*



meteoforumitalia said:


> Ieri sera:



Gare di Altezza by Francesco Langiulli, on Flickr


New Milano Skyline by Francesco Langiulli, on Flickr

glimpse of the older skyline: 1960? No, 2013.


La torre Breda in tutto il suo splendore by Francesco Langiulli, on Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Fab87 said:


> La torre Breda in tutto il suo splendore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Francesco Langiulli, on Flickr


Same (almost) point of view in a sixties postcard http://www.tuttocollezioni.it/carto...LLA REPUBBLICA E GRATTACIELI TRAM AUTO VG.jpg


----------



## tunggp

*Moscow - Moskva*


Moscow City by Murat Kaban, on Flickr


Reflected glory - Moscow City, Russia by DirectPositive, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Moscow sunset


Sunset, Moscow by varlamov, on Flickr



Sunset, Moscow by varlamov, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Cityscape at twilight. Bird's eye view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr



Moscow International Business Center by atom57, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Moscow city sunset view by iamrebel1, on Flickr



Moscow city sunset view by iamrebel1, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Moscow skyline at sunset. Bird's eye view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr



Moscow skyline at night. Bird's eye view by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

Spectacular panorama of Moscow city with golden river by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr



Aerial view of night Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp

moscow by alfa-terra, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



Topaas said:


> 27-05


----------



## charpentier

*Paris*


Paris & La Défense par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## 7rani

charpentier said:


> *Paris*
> 
> 
> Paris & La Défense par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


Very nice shoot; professional one ^^ La Défense ( an old picture), l'arc de triomphe, le louvre et notre dame de Paris. The most beautiful city in the World :cheers:


----------



## TimeAndTide

charpentier said:


> *Paris*
> 
> 
> Paris & La Défense par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


What a stunning shot !!! I freaking love PARIS !!:banana:


----------



## Fly80

*MILAN*



meteoforumitalia said:


> foto del ristorante Skyline:


Pic by: *Meteoforumitalia*


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=81275&period=30


----------



## meteoforumitalia

edited


----------



## aarhusforever

*Reykjavik:*


Reykjavik skyline by Óli Már, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


As the Sun sets behind the Skyline by _flowtation, on Flickr

Frankfurt at Night by _flowtation, on Flickr

Main River Reflections by _flowtation, on Flickr

Sunlight reflections by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* yesterday evening









*By Francesco Langiulli*

:cheers:


----------



## fadeout

*Warsaw *
by me&tvn


----------



## Fly80

*MILAN* from Stone Tower



Skymino said:


> .


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg, Sweden*:


Gbg-night-2 par J_gbg_sv, sur Flickr


Gbg-night-1 par J_gbg_sv, sur Flickr


----------



## singoone

A few pics of London. :cheers2:


london skyline from greenwich by singoone, on Flickr


london city of london from tower bridge mp by singoone, on Flickr


london city mp by singoone, on Flickr


london city hall pano4 mp by singoone, on Flickr


london city from the Tower mp by singoone, on Flickr


London city from London bridge mp by singoone, on Flickr


london city across the river cloer mp by singoone, on Flickr


london canary wharf full sklyline mp by singoone, on Flickr


london canary wharf mp by singoone, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

The Hague



Momo1435 said:


> IMG_9898 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos guys :cheers:


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *РВСН*


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow*




































































































Dmitry Mordolff


----------



## Izus67

http://mordolff.livejournal.com/


----------



## Izus67

http://mordolff.livejournal.com/


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Wow, If it was possible, I would give a 100 likes :banana: :cheers:



Izus67 said:


> http://mordolff.livejournal.com/


^^ Where is this in the city?


----------



## fadeout

*Warsaw*
by me&tvn
















by HUBI


----------



## Izus67

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ Wow, If it was possible, I would give a 100 likes :banana: :cheers:


Thanks 


aarhusforever said:


> Where is this in the city?


"Sky Fort" residential
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=706110


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ :cheers:

*Frankfurt:* from a different angle 


Unknown Frankfurt skyline by roomman, on Flickr

Frankfurter Skyline mit Hauptbahnhofs / Winterliches Gleisfeld des Kopfbahnhofs Frankfurt am Main by S. Ruehlow, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Champs-Elysées avenue with christmas 2012 lights at dusk by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:* By CBrug 



CBrug said:


>


*On Photobucket*.


----------



## Fly80

*MILAN*, I think the whole skyline of



mr205063 said:


> Si era già vista questa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nexityresidenziale.it/residenza-lumyere/


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London skyline by ratichon2605, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Lyon:*


Lyon from Fourvier by ratichon2605, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Genova:*


Genoa port by ratichon2605, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Malmø:* By staff



staff said:


> Untitled by brandsvig, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Stavanger:* By Nguen 



Nguen77 said:


> Hinna Park, Stavanger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Erik Holsvik
> Source: http://www.rogalandsavis.no/nyheter/article6685100.ece


----------



## willman87

Sta. Cruz de Tenerife, Canary Islands, Spain









http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/71/2c/c4/santa-cruz-de-tenerife.jpg









http://www.xn--cartadeespaa-khb.es/upload/Image/2012%20Marzo/Foto%201(1).jpg









http://www.canaryislandsactivities.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/shutterstock_38388331.jpg


----------



## MaikelNL

Amsterdam.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*MILAN*



alma70 said:


>





indaco1 said:


>





ocia87 said:


>


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt 


frankoforte von uncle.o. auf Flickr



Rainclouds move above Frankfurt von _flowtation auf Flickr


Panorama Frankfurt Skyline von hightower185 auf Flickr


Ghost Ship von _flowtation auf Flickr



http://www.flickr.com/photos/saintx/8894435021/



Wolkenkratzerfestival Fireworks 03 von Peberhardt auf Flickr


----------



## robhood

*Liverpool,UK*


Liverpool waterfront by daz395, on Flickr


Liverpool Waterfront,,UK by Hazeldon73- catching up !, on Flickr


Liverpool Skyline Reflection by ARG_Flickr, on Flickr


DSC_0994b by alfplant2009, on Flickr


Liverpool skyline by Neil Richards2012, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

*Manchester, UK*


266/366 by Scadge, on Flickr

manchester_skyline by Raj's shots, on Flickr


Don't look down! by AndiBarlow, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

*Cardiff,Wales,UK*


P7254941 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


View over the Bay by marcwilliams88, on Flickr


IMG_0038 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


Penarth marina looking over Cardiff City by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## Axelferis

Moscow is very impressive


----------



## vonbingen

*PARIS LA DEFENSE*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/yitangwh























































pictures by thierry2478. flickr








































































pictures by pascal hereil.flickr


----------



## vonbingen

*PARIS. view from the eiffel tower*

inner paris/beaugrenelle cluster.









pic http://www.flickr.com/photos/wpmck


----------



## Fly80

Paris is HOT !!!

BTW

*MILAN* skyline details by *jasper90*



Jasper90 said:


>


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *human187*


----------



## willman87

BENIDORM









http://www.eurolineinvestment.com/fotos/136622349502.jpg









http://www.terrazasbenidorm.com/imagenes/products/147_1_20130524163049.jpg









https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/935558_556660597706222_670259076_n.jpg


----------



## Skrapebook

*BERLIN *


----------



## BenC32

I worry about some of the scrapers in Moscow's cluster. I am not entirely convinced they're going to age that well. The two 'boxy' scrapers that that twist every 15 stories or so, I worry they're slightly gimmicky.


----------



## gliwiczanin

Warsaw / Warszawa


----------



## French-Polish_Man67

Warsaw by Slawek :


----------



## nhoi

Tyumen 



































www.vk.com/freighost


----------



## SO143

vinttt said:


> *Moscow*



:cheers:


----------



## SO143

Izus67 said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vanh1to92


:cheers2:


----------



## SO143

Madrid Baby 


Cuatro Torres Business Area Skyline by popihmt, on Flickr#


Madrid Skyline by R Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## ChegiNeni

Vienna



ChegiNeni said:


> von heute


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam by michiel


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Canary Wharf Sunrise by esslingerphoto.com✈, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Canary Wharf by Bengley1, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


SkylineFrankfurt by gcracker87, on Flickr


----------



## willman87

BARCELONA









http://at-web.org/holiday-travel-online/photos/photo-Barcelona-Spain-tours-pics-hh_dp19421632.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8085/8565138540_bf411ae195_b.jpg









http://www.wallpaperup.com/uploads/wallpapers/2013/03/24/62678/082bfcacd5bb78913ff1b20c13579ae1.jpg


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *alexen*


----------



## sieradzanin1

*Warsaw* 










By Sławomir Gajowniczek

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/iL-omXIip-ZdlcL45To_w2ZURK2oWAk7Zo2RAum7W-M?feat=directlink


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam by Sash


----------



## vonbingen

PARIS la defense. year 1970









PARIS la defense. year 2013

pics philippe clabots.flickr


----------



## vonbingen

PARIS la defense









pic http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippephotos


----------



## SO143

*leadenhall building* (also known as the cheesegrater) has become the tallest skyscraper in the world's most powerful financial centre "*the city*" 


OO7A1761 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://cs315327.vk.me/v315327758/9605/0eSm4duOAEI.jpg


----------



## SO143

Rotterdam


Rotterdam in panorama by Janslb, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Barcelona


Skyline - Diagonal Mar - Barcelona by cpcmollet, on Flickr


Matinada a Barcelona by bertanuri, on Flickr


Barcelona seafront by angelsgermain, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Vienna 


Wien/Vienna Skyline by ChegiNeni, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Berlin 


That Skyline of Berlin ! by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Liverpool, United Kingdom


More Morse by Red All Over, on Flickr


Liverpool skyline at night panoramic by Paul Farrell 2013, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

La Défense


Paris La Défense by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

*Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain*









http://vk.com/lost_world


----------



## SO143

London City


OO7A1755 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

*Paris, France*



























http://vk.com/lost_world


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow*









timka733


----------



## Fly80

*MILAN* is updating the skyline



meteoforumitalia said:


> http://www.city-life.it/it/residenze/il-cantiere-in-diretta/
> 
> attualmente è così (bloccata con imageshack):
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## rychlik

Poznan, Poland










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c4/Poznań_Centrum.jpg









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=82803700


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *Babay*


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Koln:


panorama by Emjy, on Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gilles7/8441359257/


Cologne Panorama by James T Lowe, on Flickr


Koln dusk cityscape by Matthew Field, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

*warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5735347092.156005.315289652092&type=1&theater


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Nottingham, UK










http://www.flickr.com/photos/suelleanor/5343087349/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7408079408/


----------



## SASH

RTM


rotterdam skyline from airplane by uair01, on Flickr


----------



## KANKA

_Mega City İstanbul_

















wowturkey.com engin and erdem


----------



## ElSevillano22

*SEVILLE*


----------



## SASH

^^
I've been there in 2012 for 1 week. It's a very nice city, but it's Skyline doesn't belong in this Thread.


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam


The Island of Brienenoord (3 of 6: The West point and the Nieuwe Maas river. Left: IJsselmonde, right: city centre of Rotterdam) by John^R, on Flickr

Rotterdam, view on Kop van Zuid and the Swan (Erasmus bridge) by Marielle, on Flickr

Willem en Beatrix in the sun by Marielle, on Flickr

Leuvehaven, Rotterdam (2008) by John^R, on Flickr

Rotterdam through reflecting triplex glass by John^R, on Flickr

Coolsingel, Rotterdam by John^R, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

by AdamMa


----------



## dj4life

Västerås, Sweden (pop. 110 000+):


The bridge of Lillåudden par Martin Westman, sur Flickr


Västerås Harbor par callocx, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Eric▲Nyberg, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik

*LODZ*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1551535&page=4


----------



## Fly80

*MILAN*



meteoforumitalia said:


>


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*













































http://vk.com/a_digg


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Unusual views of Moscow


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* from the webcam:
CityLife (foreground) and Porta Nuova (background) clusters under construction


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vibrant London:*


The end of the day by harold.whatever, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Skyline by Jellers, on Flickr

Looking towards the City of London by harold.whatever, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*More London:*


New commute. by Brigadier Chastity Crispbread, on Flickr


----------



## fadeout

*WarsaW*
by Awik
































by Kafarek








by bad boy *--->*








oognet


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam

1

WTC by SASH, on Flickr

2

Blaak Cluster by SASH, on Flickr

3

Wilhelmina Pier by SASH, on Flickr


----------



## jakobnguyen

SASH said:


> Rotterdam


Damn, that wall is hideous!


----------



## SASH

^^
You don't have to quote it to say that. hno:

Especially for you



Marin said:


> De Rotterdam, 16.06:





SASH said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline: Mainhatten by xlth, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

*Milano- Porta Nuova*

*Porta Nuova* cluster by* Mr. Bloom*



mr. Bloom said:


>


----------



## SO143

by *Gary Kinsman*


----------



## cardiff

My pics of Liverpool


P5310013 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309943 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309942 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309921 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309844 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


P5309911 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## nhoi

Tyumen



































www.fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## SO143

construction chest check out my flickr galleries


----------



## vonbingen

PARIS LA DEFENSE.
picture by http://www.flickr.com/photos/bdpommier


----------



## vonbingen

paris la defense by http://www.flickr.com/photos/timurgen


----------



## theBluePhoenix

some pictures from Berlin



























full size:http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/kibf-7h-3666.jpg

(taken by myself)


----------



## SO143

night view from eiffel tower is so awesome, but its so annoying to wait in a bloody lo.g queue to get up there.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ true, next time you can solve this very well by booking online. Otherwise you can spend up to three hours waiting.


----------



## SO143

oh if i knew it i would have definitely booked the tickets online. thanks for the info mate.


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://cs406919.vk.me/v406919045/8502/H4wjvFqDfgA.jpg


----------



## vonbingen

SO143 said:


> night view from eiffel tower is so awesome, but its so annoying to wait in a bloody lo.g queue to get up there.


yes its true but a new project is planned like the same underground entrance at le louvre. ....between the four feet of the eiffel tower.....but subterrean...


----------



## nhoi

tyumen





















































www.fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## Skrapebook

Stockholm (Norrmalm & Gamla Stan)










Taken by me


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * alexen*









By * Kirgam*


----------



## SASH

^^
Nice to see the developing of some High-Rises around those Skyscrapers and Super Talls. Which will make this a complete Skyline instead of just a cluster Skyscrapers.


----------



## dj4life

One more pic of *Stockholm*: old, new, post-industrial


Hey, the boom is in the way! par skumroffe, sur Flickr


----------



## willman87

Madrid








http://i462.photobucket.com/albums/qq348/mtrpls73/MADRID%202013/IMGP5481_zps76aca50d.jpg








http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2120/2288809700_db7df19838_z.jpg?zz=1









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7128/7520265252_5bc34367de_z.jpg









https://occidentals3.s3.amazonaws.com/carousel_position/url/770/Madrid-skyline.jpg


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Awesome photos of Madrid :cheers:...but the first photo should be postet in the Historical skylines thread though


----------



## cardiff

Cardiff UK


_MG_0293 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ :lol: I was just about to post that awesome photo of Cardiff :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Canary Wharf skyline 25/06 DSC_5582.jpg by Sav's Photo Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


greenwich skyline by FXDBBBT, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ :lol: I was just about to post that awesome photo of Cardiff :cheers:


Thanks, it's mine


----------



## EuroMaster

Wow, this one of London is cool!



SO143 said:


> construction chest check out my flickr galleries


----------



## SASH

*Rotterdam*

(Photos taken by Ossip van Duivenbode)

*Scroll --->*

1

Photo by Ossip van Duivenbode by Ossip, on Flickr

2

Photo by Ossip van Duivenbode by Ossip, on Flickr

3

Photo by Ossip van Duivenbode by Ossip, on Flickr

4

Photo by Ossip van Duivenbode by Ossip, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

cardiff said:


> Thanks, it's mine


Keep'em coming, please :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris se couche by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris La Defense by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr

Quartier La Defense Paris by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr

Paris La Defense - Antonio GAUDENCIO by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr

Tour Eiffel Paris by Antonio GAUDENC[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniogaudencio/8895755840/]
Paris La Defense by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on FlickrIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE[/url], on Flickr


----------



## BenC32

*London*


Shard by Medonymous, on Flickr


Canary Wharf from Clapham Junction by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


kw0c2838 by benc1871, on Flickr


Sunset on Commercial Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

*warsaw*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * Kishjar*


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


The Shard.jpg by desertfilmguy, on Flickr

The Thames from The Eye.jpg by desertfilmguy, on Flickr

Busy London Skyline.jpg by desertfilmguy, on Flickr


----------



## willman87

BILBAO









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2368/2258659330_f613e5e483_z.jpg?zz=1









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7148/6475965231_b4da7c608a_b.jpg









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489816









http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y167/rebax/panoRia.jpg


----------



## dj4life

*London, the UK*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9126827216/in/photostream/


----------



## Fab87

*Milano* today. Pic by user BASU


----------



## indaco1

BoardLord said:


> Stamattina verso le 7.30 del mattino, volo Hong Kong-Milano... un bellissimo risveglio


Aerial Milano


----------



## christos-greece

@Fab87: The pic of Milano is yours? Please add some credits if not. Thanks


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/myfoto/foto.php?id=48602&competition_id=75


----------



## Skrapebook

West Berlin










East Berlin










Central Berlin


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *swatded*


----------



## aarhusforever

Im pretty sure these photos haven't been postet before 

*London:*


IMGP2373-2409 by mattbuck4950, on Flickr

IMGP2445 by mattbuck4950, on Flickr

IMGP2325 by mattbuck4950, on Flickr

IMGP2283 by mattbuck4950, on Flickr

IMGP2273 by mattbuck4950, on Flickr

IMGP2415 by mattbuck4950, on Flickr

IMGP2412 by mattbuck4950, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


When the weather roars 1 by borisss1982, on Flickr

When the weather roars 2 by borisss1982, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Day Like This by borisss1982, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hague:*


Am Stadshuis by WW-H, on Flickr

Centrum by WW-H, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Nieuwe Maas by WW-H, on Flickr

Alter Hafen by WW-H, on Flickr

Nieuwe Maas by WW-H, on Flickr

Nieuwe Maas by WW-H, on Flickr


----------



## BenC32

*London*


City and Canary Wharf from East Putney by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


London Skyline 3 by Medonymous, on Flickr


Skyline from Arthur Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Skyline from Arthur Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

Paris


----------



## TimeAndTide

Paris


----------



## TimeAndTide

Paris








_google image_









_google image_


----------



## SO143

The City, London, England, United Kingdom
by *Lumberjack_London*


lh1 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Fantastic!
The St.Pauls view of the skyline of London is better than ever!


----------



## UjaiDidida

*By Palo Bartos*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pipet/9142679412/


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *_Night City Dream_*



[more]


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv,Ukraine*

5447×1012 









by getpano.com


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*


























































































http://vk.com/piterskiyorg


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London - The Gherkin by ItsAllBee, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv, Ukraine*



















by ked_pled


----------



## KingNick

vonbingen said:


> la defense by sebastien. flickr


How amazing is that picture? :drool:


----------



## vonbingen

flickr. by olivier barre









by sdubroca.flickr









by katfib. flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

*ŁÓDŹ, POLAND*

Author: Robert Zapędowski










Source: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...15079371921825&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## TimeAndTide

Vonbingen, tu pouvais pas montrer plus pourri comme photo ? Celles-ci ont déjà été postées 1 million de fois et ne mettent clairement pas en valeur La Défense.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ English, please 

*Tallinn:*


318990_481272701907042_517393484_n by markomägi, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Oslo*


The new oslo harbour skyline. par AmundStavestrand, sur Flickr


TheBarcode by Tomasz Majewski, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Liked the design of those buildings


----------



## TimeAndTide

Nice district Oslo !


----------



## SO143

charpentier said:


> *Benidorm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/miss_sunshine12/4484199066/




:cheers:


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris*








_hosted on flickr_


----------



## aarhusforever

*Berlin:*


Skyline #III by Alexander Rentsch, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Skyline-Rotterdam-gespiegeld-overdag by MARCO VAN DIJK FOTOGRAFIE, on Flickr


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow* from 503 meters of the Ostankino TV tower























































http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/129513.html


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ :drool: That was so high


----------



## SO143

The Big Smoke 01/07/13









by *Tom Daubney*


Canary Wharf by special noodles, on Flickr


----------



## fadeout

*Warsaw*
by Zapaleniec


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*

SKYLINE DE MADRID by María Dolores2010, on Flickr


De Madrid Al Cielo V by El Orfebre Mochilero, on Flickr


Madrid by morrokotroko82, on Flickr


Madrid Skyline desde la casa de campo by creación continua, on Flickr


Vista aérea de Madrid by juanda021282, on Flickr


Skyline by Sergio Gil Conde, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

christos-greece said:


> *Madrid, Spain*
> 
> Skyline by Sergio Gil Conde, on Flickr


4 buildings= skyline ? :lol:


----------



## Beku

WOW. Warsaw is booming! Gotta go there one day. Many thanks for the nice pictures.


----------



## ChegiNeni

Vienna by LAMPAŠ8 :cheers:



LAMPAŠ8 said:


>





LAMPAŠ8 said:


>





LAMPAŠ8 said:


>


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Osthafenbrücke - East Harbor Bridge von Frankonius auf Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

1

ROTTERDAM by SASH, on Flickr

2

ROTTERDAM by SASH, on Flickr

3

ROTTERDAM by SASH, on Flickr

4

ROTTERDAM by SASH, on Flickr

5 (The Hague on the Horizon)

ROTTERDAM by SASH, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


City of London skyline by CharlesDeCool, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The photo of Benidorm is too large and takes too long to upload not only the photo, but the all page! Please resize this photo, @aarhusforever


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Done, my friend :cheers:

-------------------------------------------------

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline 1 by patrickdiaence, on Flickr

Frankfurt Holbeinsteg by patrickdiaence, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

*Bologna, Italy*

pics by user Solitudo


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


La Dëfense as seen from The Eiffel Tower, Paris, France. [1820x1365] [OC] by redditpictures, on Flickr


----------



## FAK

*Napoli again.*

Centro Direzionale - NAPOLI di charlieparker7314, su Flickr


Centro Direzionale di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


NeopolisSKyLine 2.0 di StanPoliTo, su Flickr


sguardo notturno II di kindaska, su Flickr


Centro Direzionale Napoli di Toni De Falco, su Flickr


Centro Direzionale_Napoli di King Midas Touch*, su Flickr


Centro direzionale, Napoli di Raffamuffin, su Flickr


Napoli, Centro Direzionale di memedesimo, su Flickr


dalla finestra 03 di sergionflickr, su Flickr


altezza crepuscolare di kindaska, su Flickr


torri..gemelle? di kindaska, su Flickr



Il Centro Direzionale di Napoli / The Naples Business Area (1985-1995) - Master Plan: Architect Kenzo Tange di * Karl *, su Flickr


Napoli di Giusy Arlotta, su Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Bastille Day 2013*








_google image_









_google image_









_hosted on flickr_









_hosted on flickr_


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London skyline by AureLondon, on Flickr

Central London by AureLondon, on Flickr

London Skyline by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

*Paris, France*









http://vk.com/citytour


----------



## Igor L.

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*









http://vk.com/citytour


----------



## Igor L.

*Ålesund, Norway*









http://vk.com/citytour


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


IMG_1415 von Taverner auf Flickr


----------



## De Prodigy

Great shot!

A lot of European skylines can definitely rival the so called new world(s) ones.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Rijnhaven, Rotterdam by Gerwin013, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

Brussels, BE

Is that.... a Monolith? 



Benonie said:


> In tegenlicht vanuit het Park van Laken:


----------



## Spookvlieger

The concrete of last century certainly left an impression....

*Liège, BE*









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6009/5935370606_9effe913e3_b.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2800/4306398177_41eb89c501_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8103/8624441659_725fd099ca_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8543/8625534836_ce4141d740_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8259/8625529442_3756f9532e_b.jpg


----------



## stephane




----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw* by kafarek


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*


----------



## JanVL

*Poznan - Poland*

-------------------------------------------------->


----------



## JanVL

*Poznan - Poland*


----------



## vonbingen

la defense. july 2013. facebook ladefense.fr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*








martin


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*


Madrid *Explored* by Danieldevad, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Changes by ianwyliephoto, on Flickr


----------



## willman87

Benidorm 








http://tecnival.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/PRINCIPALEdificioBenidorm.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ZHzM-F0W-Rk/SEWIZTjZKBI/AAAAAAAAD24/0NozTwiNTFE/s1600-h/Gran+Hotel+Bali+3.JPG









https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/P0DcE_mI7j7gAwqmbr3_htsnVBL5boCr-xqdtf2IFCnjNWWqPoQxoXp6mWqMUmzg13pXAQ2OJUdehaZRyYT_nhxUJ4r80LYYuZYgDbbiYeuvsbC7dH4









https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/XupfZ8W75BvZp6cbZaU3DyP696w9M1snGdw-uxz0I44I5lYDbXsoO3qSaTaljpO-NR7R5uaBoG3PI15aV8N8zDOqBKcvyXt8jvIbxNLy5CU_UapIl4s


----------



## Spookvlieger

Antwerp, BE
Mainly flat.









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2681/5793249530_1c25755218_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8016/6986144494_f0435e6ea3_b.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7436/9302906968_188bff611e_b.jpg


----------



## Fab87

*Milano*


Milano, Skyline da Montevecchia, Luglio 2013 by Obliot, on Flickr


New Milano Skyline by Francesco Langiulli, on Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella by Obliot, on Flickr


Porta Nuova - Varesine by Luca Enrico Sironi, on Flickr


Good night by skymino, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

A kinda rare guest in this thread.. *Reykjavik, Iceland*:


Reykjavík skyline by Pétur Jónsson, on Flickr


aida_1206_075 by k1rsch, on Flickr


Reykjavík Skyline by KarlGeorg, on Flickr


----------



## MarkusErikssen

Looks quite cool, the modern waterfront buildings.


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









by HUBI









by antyqjon









by Polex









by Polex


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=470776&page=229


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Skyline Frankfurt von steeb71 auf Flickr


----------



## Awik

Warsaw skyscrapers by Sebastian Deptula on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


busy london by Sam_C_Moore, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


The Park Tower Knightsbridge, London—London Skyline Second Night view by Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

The Park Tower Knightsbridge, London—London Skyline Day view by Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr

The Park Tower Knightsbridge, London—London Skyline Night view by Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Hamburg*


Hamburg por Thomas Koehler, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Awesome photo


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:* 

*By LAMPAŠ8*



LAMPAŠ8 said:


>


*By Hit_by_the_Neptunes*



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>


*By CBrug*



CBrug said:


>


----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM



astute said:


> Footootje, want het was een mooie milde zonsondergang:
> 
> 100HOOG - summer HDR by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM



Jan said:


> 01.


----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM


2013-07-13 Vliegen boven Rotterdam (41) by Sjollema, on Flickr


2013-07-13 Vliegen boven Rotterdam (27) by Sjollema, on Flickr


2013-07-13 Vliegen boven Rotterdam (53) by Sjollema, on Flickr


----------



## 970467

London


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
















https://vk.com/id3853657








https://vk.com/id28513792
































https://vk.com/id66146638
by ivan.potapoff


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*


----------



## Diplomatforall

Taken from: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577553&page=10

Astana Kazakhstan


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: PLYMOUTH / DEVON / ENGLAND ::.*


Hoe view by nac1962, on Flickr​


----------



## YMCMB

Next page >>>


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: LEEDS / WEST YORKSHIRE / ENGLAND ::.*


Leeds City Centre 2013 by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## cardiff

tt



Core Rising said:


> Mexican forum moderator *Sainz001* took the time to stitch a couple of my photos together.
> 
> *London *obviously





wjfox said:


>


----------



## vonbingen

d2 tower. paris la defense.
picture by mickael castaing flickr


----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM


2013-07-19 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 6 by Topaas, on Flickr


2013-07-19 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

http://500px.com/photo/39970964










DSCN4419 by mezitli, on Flickr


DSCN4441 by mezitli, on Flickr

http://500px.com/photo/41151904









Picture taken by Ahmet Can:









http://500px.com/photo/40434474


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by www.maciejmargas.pl


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam*









































































varied aspects of a multifaceted city!
source: http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/remador004?sort=3&page=1


----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM


Rotterdam by SASH, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:



the man from k-town said:


>


----------



## FAK

*MILANO*:

Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*

Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr


Paris (FR) La Défense skyline by KatFib, on Flickr


Paris Skyline from Neuilly by Emmanuel Vivier, on Flickr


Paris Skyline from Neuilly by Emmanuel Vivier, on Flickr


Paris La Défense by -pieton-, on Flickr


La Defense by English Fire, on Flickr


Skyline by -pieton-, on Flickr


La Défense sky line by ZeHawk, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM


Wilhelminapier / Rijnhavenbrug / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


MSC Magnifica leaving Rotterdam... on speed! by zzapback, on Flickr


Vertical City, passing by... / de Rotterdam / Wilhelminapier by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

Vienna (Austria) 
Wien (Österreich)





































Taken by me


----------



## Jujo

*SEVILLE*


DSC05651 por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## jb_nl

Market Hall Rotterdam and 100Hoog visible,

more:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1175309&page=9

By Tissa:



Tissa said:


> Zaterdag 27-7
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Donkere wolken





Tissa said:


> Donkere wolken op 27-7
> 
> 2.


by Ossip:



Ossip said:


>


----------



## dj4life

*Reykjavik, Iceland*:


aida_1206_075 by k1rsch, on Flickr


----------



## theBluePhoenix

Some pictures of Berlin, not the highest skyline, but a beautiful city 

City-West









View from the Dragon Mountain 









Berlin Centre, Alexanderplatz

















(Full size: http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/kibf-al-41f1.jpg)

(taken by myself)


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

warsaw


----------



## christos-greece

@OxfordWarsaw: These photos above are yours? Please if not, post their links - credits.


----------



## panthiocodin

IMHO Berlin's skyline is not as spectacular as some other European cities but looks pretty awesome from street level! In general Berlin is fab!


----------



## COmountainsguy

Very nice skylines there in Europe. Great pictures.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM* 


Rotterdam_Rotterdam by superdupercaddy, on Flickr


----------



## jb_nl

Rotterdam in the new Maserati advertisement:



ifotografie said:


> De skyline van Rotterdam en de Maasvlakte 2.


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pavliks-32/








https://vk.com/lindaliel








https://vk.com/id46975155


----------



## willman87

Madrid:









http://www.revista80dias.es/images/2013/05/skyline-madrid-jose-barea.jpg









http://pcdn.500px.net/3679709/9a25ce09a21a057f1b7a5f723ecf5e23a09f0b6a/5.jpg


----------



## dj4life

*Tallinn, Estonia*:


Tallinn skyline from Pirita by h.ngg, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelavina/7972681810/


----------



## dj4life

*Vilnius, Lithuania*:


airing in the evening by fotografX.org, on Flickr


Vilnius financial center by Guillaume Speurt, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flicksonlo/8725866537/


094 by travellingman3, on Flickr


Vilnius Skyline by Go East - Litauen fuer Anfaenger, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*









*By Francesco L.*


_CMA6591_2_3_tonemapped di c.mane, su Flickr


*CityLife cluster U/C:*


Monte Stella Sunrise di Obliot, su Flickr


CityLife | sabato mattina di Obliot, su Flickr

from far away:


Milano, Skyline da Montevecchia, Luglio 2013 di Obliot, su Flickr

>>>>

Monte Stella Sunrise di Obliot, su Flickr


Torri Garibaldi di Obliot, su Flickr


Milano Porta Nuova di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## 7rani

Nice shoot of Milan 









By moustache

London, a lovely cultural city


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*








http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82455&period=30


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

warsaw pics from polish thread


----------



## FAK

*Milan* by a great photographer...


New Milano Skyline di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


Porta Garibaldi al tramonto di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


Il belvedere più alto d'Italia di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr




Il belvedere più alto d'Italia di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


Il nuovo profilo della città di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


Gare di Altezza di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg, Sweden*:


göteborg skyline v6-02 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


This view smells of fish by pb², on Flickr


gbg skyline by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


gothia by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


Gothia towers GöteborgV1-09 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/93829145









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/93829130


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

Found more pics from the Polish section. 

Warsaw:


----------



## Lad 2011

*Leeds, United Kingdom:*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline, 2.8.2013 by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Sunset Over the City by Stephen Photography 2012, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Zoom Central London by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam*

























































as seen from the IJ (harbor)
source: http://s683.photobucket.com/user/re...[user]=100512343&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


----------



## domtoren

*Rotterdam*


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*
























https://vk.com/id20619537


----------



## ww_lodz

*Łódź, Poland*:

Jarosław Klamka, Flickr:


----------



## Jujo

*Seville*






DSC05651 por jujo87, en Flickr


----------



## Twister2010

*Hamburg*








Twobyte


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


La Défense Skyline by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Reykjavik, Iceland*:


reykjavik panorama, iceland / izlanda, 06.2013 by muratgermen, on Flickr


Reykjavik Skyline by Marylou Badeaux, on Flickr


----------



## jb_nl

This night, Rotterdam:



astute said:


> Want het onweerde:
> 
> 
> Lightning over Rotterdam by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Lighting over Rotterdam by rikvanderkroon, on Flickr


By my cousin:










and De Rotterdam:



haaijk said:


> De Rotterdam by Raban Haaijk, on Flickr


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

warsaw


----------



## JanVL

By Awik


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*


Istanbul-Turkey by ayhanaltun, on Flickr


Istanbul-Turkey by ayhanaltun, on Flickr

Picture taken by Ayhan Cakar:









http://500px.com/photo/40234050










_SAL6458 by Salvator Barki, on Flickr

http://500px.com/photo/32023179


----------



## jb_nl

Lightning storm last weekend in Rotterdam:



SASH said:


> Lightning over Rotterdam, my favourite by H de Smet, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0668 by H de Smet, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Lightning over Rotterdam 3 by H de Smet, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Lightning over Rotterdam 2 by H de Smet, on Flickr


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: WARSAW | WARSZAWA ::.*

Warsaw skyline by Krzysztof Daniel L*ski, on Flickr​


----------



## aarhusforever

Moscow: By РВСН



РВСН;105965532 said:


> 07.08.13.


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

warsaw


----------



## Nando_ros

*Frankfurt*


Summer Gradient @ Frankfurt am Main por 2d-chris, en Flickr


----------



## SASH

OxfordWarsaw said:


> warsaw


I like this one. Finally some street level Photos of Warsaw. :cheers:


----------



## markfos

^^ Street View










Warsaw, European Dubai 










by adamMa










by bad_boy


----------



## dj4life

*Frankfurt, Germany*:


Back to Frankfurt by roomman, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris, France skyline by AELL (Arcanastu Blog), on Flickr


----------



## ReefGear

*Warsaw*


Panorama Warszawa by dawid.martynowski, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Haag:*


Skyline Den Haag by Roel Wijnants, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Liverpool:*


Queen Elizabeth Liverpool England by Jeff Wong2009, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London*:


London Summer 2013 by ccr_358, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



















by AdamMa


----------



## KamZolt

*Rotterdam *(July 2013)


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *swatded*


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Twilight over London by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline by raumoberbayern, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Aarhusforever :applause:


----------



## dj4life

*Oslo, Norway*


Oslo - July by Sigurd R, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Berlin*


Sin título por sureShut, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

dj4life said:


> Aarhusforever :applause:


Right back at you, my friend :cheers:


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/vsevolodya








https://vk.com/dimanchik0








https://vk.com/id46975155
*by jst*


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

Thames night cityscape by Edimur, on Flickr


New London Skyline by AureLondon, on Flickr


Bits of London by Peter aka anemoneprojectors, on Flickr


The Shard and St Paul's Cathedral by Peter aka anemoneprojectors, on Flickr


London from Greenwich Park by Spannarama, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Frankfurt am Main Skyline von Serious-Andy auf Flickr


----------



## willman87

Madrid









http://www.callejeandomadrid.com/sites/default/files/styles/popup/public/DSCF3001.jpg?









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8387/8537990697_bde47d6485_b.jpg









http://herediumabogados.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/banner-8.png








http://guias-viajar.com/madrid/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/fotos-madrid-azotea-circulo-bellas-artes-atardecer-008.jpg


----------



## willman87

BARCELONA









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7400/9330966344_c2120414a5_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3798/9469303099_c0c87d16be_b.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-GVcSgzdzRmc/Tw23WNIJkGI/AAAAAAAAD3s/rPxPoC8kceM/s1600/20120112.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7460/9213910669_957c755248_h.jpg

user PERROLOKOS


----------



## Skrapebook

BERLIN Scroll >>>


----------



## Skrapebook

BERLIN


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg, Sweden*


Evening by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr


Lightning Gothenburg, SWE by JGFOTO.ORG, on Flickr


Lightning Gothenburg, SWE by JGFOTO.ORG, on Flickr


Lightning Gothenburg, SWE by JGFOTO.ORG, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Madrid*, Spain


Madrid Skyline by ManüH, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*


Moscow-City (11.08.2013) by ivan_potapoff, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Panorama Rotterdam... by Hans Kool, on Flickr


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

Warsaw from street level:


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

little bit moar from Warsaw:


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

*More*:http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/132098.html


----------



## willman87

Ponferrada, León, Spain









http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/6382/img0015ol0.jpg









http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/3703/44005074639923ec318c.jpg









http://img355.imageshack.us/img355/2632/cimg0113tj4.jpg









http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/8544/31346465711944b6b87c.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7031/6749941837_4c9716c2c4_b.jpg


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://cs407819.vk.me/v407819377/a0bb/VCmQHa9vqHs.jpg


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by Borat1979
scroll>>>


----------



## robhood

London


london skyline by John.wang1981, on Flickr


Docklands Skyline by ciao_chao, on Flickr


London Skyline by Sue Powell, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

London


london 027 by ChegiNeni, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/vsevolodya
























https://vk.com/id215627992








https://vk.com/bestblackguy








https://vk.com/id40231873


----------



## arthurstudent




----------



## arthurstudent




----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam*



















made by remador

http://i683.photobucket.com/albums/vv192/remador/remador014/P1130875_zps7ca7d0ce.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Please post the credits on these photos.


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kolya-shlikov/view/756210/?page=2
















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/o-matveeff/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/titovladimir279/
















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/namangan81/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/reklamnaj/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zzzneo/
*by mr. MyXiN*








*1920x1080*


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg, Sweden*


Gbg Skyline 2013 08 19 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


Gothenburg skyline 2013 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


Evening by Peter Nystroem, on Flickr

According to the latest news, the new tallest skraper of Scandinavia will be built in Gothenburg. kay:


----------



## vonbingen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ufo79onearth


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









by Rysiek









by Adasmos









by Piotr K.


----------



## Nando_ros

*Rotterdam*


City lights por Janslb, en Flickr


----------



## willman87

Sarajevo










http://eurasianhub.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/avaz-twist-tower.jpg










http://oi41.tinypic.com/2vm9f6x.jpg









http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/8202/my46.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7044/6911118438_edd1179cde_b.jpg









http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/5641/hdrsarajevo4.jpg


----------



## JanVL

How high is that first tower?


----------



## willman87

JanVL said:


> How high is that first tower?


Avaz Twist Tower

172m (142m + 30m spire)
38 floors










http://i664.photobucket.com/albums/vv2/dulevoz01/ZRS%20i%20ZFBH%2012/IMG_1461.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2775/4305000245_18dbe15912_b.jpg


----------



## JanVL

Nice and quite high. Like it


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

Rotterdam's Erasmusbridge and view of the Wilhelmina pier skyline.


----------



## Fab87

*M I L A N O*


IMG-20130715-00427 di globularkey, su Flickr


Porta Garibaldi al tramonto di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


At the top of City di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


Milano Skyline di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


Ti te dominet Milan di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris*








_google image_

*Old photo of Paris*








_google image_


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*


9581 by cuneyt dansuk, on Flickr


4. Levent Towers by darbelux, on Flickr

Picture taken by thelifeofgod:


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

Warsaw:


----------



## JanVL

*Part of Warsaw Skyline*


----------



## Dr.Luay

*Madrid *

Vista aérea de Madrid by juanda021282, on Flickr


Madrid by morrokotroko82, on Flickr


Madrid by cuellar, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay

*Vienna*

A Grey Day In Summer / Vienna, Austria by Stephan Rebernik, on Flickr


Wien Skyline Süd by Mondialus P, on Flickr


Wienerberg City by wbm_at, on Flickr


Wienerberg city - skyline vienna COLOUR by Hauptillusionator, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay

*The Hague*

The Hague Skyline, Part II by Christopher A. Dominic, on Flickr


skyline Den Haag by Roel Wijnants, on Flickr


Skyline Den Haag by RobK1964, on Flickr


IMG_0795 by JVecht, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*


Il vento sopra la Pelli Tower di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


IMG_0721 di c.mane, su Flickr


Milan di dw*c, su Flickr


Il belvedere più alto d'Italia di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

OxfordWarsaw said:


> Warsaw:


Really great pic!


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*Chişinău, Moldova*









*google results*









*(c)acapella*


----------



## cardiff

Cardiff, Wales, UK


Untitled_Panorama2 by Cardiff123, on Flickr

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Untitled_Panorama2 by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*









By Simon_K


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82882&gaz_author_id=152467


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London skyline at sunset, viewed from Frank's pop-up cafe in Peckham by oneillsdc5, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *Kirgam*


----------



## jb_nl

By Topaas, Rotterdam:



Topaas said:


> 23-08:
> 
> 1.


Market Hall, more here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1175309&page=10




Topaas said:


> 23-08:
> 4.


By myself, 8 July 2013:

1.









2.


----------



## jb_nl

More by Topaas, Rotterdam, seen from the top of the Laurenskerk (church):



Topaas said:


> 23-08:
> 
> 491.
> 
> 
> 493.
> 
> 
> 494.
> 
> 
> 496.
> 
> 
> 497.


More here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1559456&page=4


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*









MilanoCam









Anemomylos


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam*

First, Utrecht as seen from Amsterdam:










View towards Ajax stadium










Amsterdam-West










City centre










Amsterdam-Southeast




























Zuidas - South Axis










taken from http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/remador022?sort=3&page=1


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm*:


View over Stockholm from Hammarbybacken par AdamTje, sur Flickr


View over Stockholm from Hammarbybacken par AdamTje, sur Flickr


View over Stockholm from Hammarbybacken par AdamTje, sur Flickr


View over Stockholm from Hammarbybacken par AdamTje, sur Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay

*Brussels *

Brussels Belgium Skyline with the Town Hall tower and Palace of Justice by mbell1975, on Flickr


Brussels skyline from the North Station by The^Bob, on Flickr


Vue vers les tours Belgacom. by Azariel01, on Flickr


Brussels Skyline by Kris Van de Sande, on Flickr


2012-081882B by bubbahop, on Flickr


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/id1387761
























https://vk.com/landscape_photo








https://vk.com/brock_msc








https://vk.com/bestblackguy


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* now from the webcam:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Maintower by Fabiowski, on Flickr

Frankfurt Maintower by Fabiowski, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Aarhus:*









By jimmyantonsen at 2013-08-27 on Imageshack








By jimmyantonsen at 2013-08-27 on Imageshack


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Skyline by st_hart, on Flickr

London Skyline by st_hart, on Flickr

London Skyline by st_hart, on Flickr

City Skyline by st_hart, on Flickr

City Skyline by st_hart, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Skyline by Christopher OKeefe, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Malmö, Sweden*:


Turning Torso a summers night par John | Niklasson, sur Flickr

Also growing..

Malmö live


Bagers plats @ night par John | Niklasson, sur Flickr


Malmö Live Construction par John | Niklasson, sur Flickr

Triangeln


Triangeln, Malmö par John | Niklasson, sur Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dox74/9613565215/sizes/l/in/photostream/
By dox74


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow *by * Old-beat*


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Frankfurt am Main Germany von bonny02 auf Flickr


----------



## Victhor

Benidorm

(0220/17) 06:56 am. Amanecer por Pablo Arias, en Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

impressive:



РВСН;103749995 said:


> 29.05.13.





_Night City Dream_ said:


> 26 мая 2013 года.


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

Warsaw:


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv, Ukraine*



























































































by tov_tob


----------



## nhoi

Tyumen



































fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

Warsaw:

not a pic but a good movie and you can see some of warsaw skyline
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrdfabRqyIs

if anyone knows how to embed youtube on here, let me know :]


----------



## robhood

*Liverpool*


Liverpool at Night by BouchSnaps, on Flickr


Cunard's Queen Elizabeth And Liverpool's Skyline by ARG_Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*









http://vk.com/myukr


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









http://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm* (same series as *this*):


View over Stockholm from Hammarbybacken par AdamTje, sur Flickr


View over Stockholm from Hammarbybacken par AdamTje, sur Flickr


View over Stockholm from Hammarbybacken par AdamTje, sur Flickr




View over Stockholm from Hammarbybacken par AdamTje, sur Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*


Ugly Transformation 2 by FineTemps, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt am Main por Wolfgang Staudt, en Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Please post the credits on that photo


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*


Milano Skyline - january 5 2013 di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## robhood

*Birmingham, UK*


_MG_8208 by Jason Dale, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

*Manchester *


Manchester Quays Panorama by Jason Dale, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

*Liverpool*


Liverpool_Skyline by richault83, on Flickr


Liverpool Skyline by bmaffin, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87

*Milano* from 30km away


Milano di I-DAVE, su Flickr
pic's description on flickr:
_I was invited for a wedding in an old cascina in Montevecchia, a small town in the Brianza geographical region north of Milan, and I was told that from the terrace there was a beautiful view. Well, they were right! You can see the old and new Milanese skyscrapers popping out the green Brianza landscape (we are more or less 30 kms away from Milan); too bad the place face south/southwest and so is against the sun most of the day (but I can only imagine what a beautiful sunset you can admire from there)._

*Milano* close up (picture by user Alma70)


----------



## willman87

Valencia skyline









http://www.fotografiavalencia.com/data/media/905/torre_de_francia_1_2.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5215/5522486396_5a078fdc13_z.jpg









http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/645/imp3ud4.jpg









http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/7970/imp0yw7.jpg


----------



## willman87

Barcelona









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5456/9049666970_52bfea2296_b.jpg









http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/5127/87401270.jpg









http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/4420/87401293.jpg









http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/7108/87401238.jpg


----------



## ChegiNeni

Vienna by CBrug



CBrug said:


> Vom Parapluiberg, herangezoomt


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*


----------



## vonbingen

picture by thierry24.flickr.


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

Warsaw:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* By mr. MyXiN 



mr. MyXiN said:


> *03.09.13*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920х1080*


----------



## Birmingham

*Birmingham, England*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *Levshev*


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*










source: http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/media/remador028


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

Warsaw:


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by * sportaga*


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

Picture taken by gerd_burchard:










Istanbul-Turkey by ayhanaltun, on Flickr

Picture taken by Robert W Watt:









http://www.fotokritik.com/3150180/ist


----------



## Twister2010

*Hamburg*









by Frank Dinger









by Erno Korn









by Doc Bobo









by Manfred Hartmann









by Manfred Hartmann









by Manfred Hartmann









by Matti Mattila 









by chertzel









by Stummel89









by Martin Schwarz


----------



## Jakob

*ANKARA*


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Canary Wharf London skyline by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr

London - the City by ncs1984, on Flickr

London skyline City by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr

London City fringes by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr

Canary Wharf London by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Manchester:*


Abu Dhabi Manchester by Amy Peace, on Flickr

Media City, Manchester by Jaguar Prince, on Flickr

Blue Quays.... by Chrisconphoto, on Flickr

Beetham Tower 2009 HDR by kersalflats, on Flickr


----------



## willman87

Madrid









https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/165457_10151529737988374_309870599_n.jpg


----------



## ww_lodz

Łódź, Poland:

Jaroslaw Klamka, flickr:


----------



## Fly80

*MILAN*



Gusme said:


> Io pianto le tende qui... si vede TUTTO!
> (magari scendo per la cena di Natale, se smettete di litigare senza motivo)


Credits to: *Stefano Gusmeroli*


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ WOW Milan! kay:


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ +1...it's getting better and better


----------



## aarhusforever

*Manchester/Salford:*


The Sun shines on a new Salford by Eagle 42, on Flickr

*Leeds:*


Leeds Panarama by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Fly80 said:


> *MILAN*
> 
> 
> 
> Credits to: *Stefano Gusmeroli*


Other two ones from the same vantage point



Gusme said:


> poi metto anche il link a un sito che c'e' da prima di ssc ;P
> http://www.milanofoto.it/pano/index...P Skyline da Niguarda a Porta Nuova (30k).jpg


Bonus pic 



meteoforumitalia said:


> >>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.milanofoto.it/pano/index...P Skyline da Niguarda a Porta Nuova (30k).jpg


All pictures by Stefano Gusmeroli aka Gusme


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^
*PANORAMA PIC, with "il Dritto" (207 m at roof, 247 m with antenna) in the new Citylife cluster U/C already visible on the right of the pic at its 21th floor*


thanks to *Stefano Gusmeroli* :cheers:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

^^
Ups... I think we posted the same pics almost at the same time


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* again, always by Gusme...

the side of the city not visible in the previous panoramic pic ^^ :


----------



## panthiocodin

milano is really catching up!


----------



## JanVL

*http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/71558.html*


----------



## JanVL

http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/71558.html


----------



## JanVL

http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/71558.html


----------



## JanVL

http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/71558.html


----------



## JanVL

http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/71558.html


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

The River Runs East II by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


London Skyline HDR by Teidi Sands, on Flickr


City of London 2013 by Alonso Reyes, on Flickr


North Greenwich View by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


London skyline City by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


London skyline Broadgate Tower by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


City of London by John Quintero, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren

Utrecht










http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/media/remador031/P1190208_zpsd3455ff5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=20


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by * Vajra*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *mr. MyXiN*


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










Foto: Anna Bujniewicz


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*










http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/media/remador032/P1120534_zps56502def.jpg.html


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow* 
















https://vk.com/marekkowalski








https://vk.com/chigart








https://vk.com/a_digg
























https://vk.com/palshkov
















https://vk.com/id46975155








https://vk.com/pavelteg








https://vk.com/bestblackguy
by mr. MyXiN


----------



## nostalgy

*Moscow*









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5338/9717229999_b7c85f1b52_b.jpg


----------



## kaqla dougfa

Kyiv:cheers:




































http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/









http://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## kaqla dougfa

del


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* 









*By mr205063*


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









by grycik


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*




























Amsterdam in the distance 



















Zeist, Vollenhove commieblocks










http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## vilniusguide

http://ciurlionis.eu/en/


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Skyline mit ICE von verweile.doch auf Flickr




Meister Lampe. von universaldilletant auf Flickr


----------



## jb_nl

*Rotterdam* by Topaas:



Topaas said:


> 6.
> 
> 
> 7.


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv*









by grycik


----------



## Igor L.

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83390&period=30


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *РВСН*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*




































Автор *Виталий Раскалов* - http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/133554.html


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv*


















by camrador1


----------



## Andrea87

*Turin* by me










from left: 
Highrise IntesaSanpaolo 167m (Renzo Piano) U/C
Turin Palace 65m (Ottorino Aloisio 1962)
Mole Antonelliana 167m (Alessandro Antonelli 1863)
Torre Littoria 109m (Armando Melis de Villa 1934)
RAI Palace 72m (Aldo Morbelli 1962)
behind the clouds:
the Alps more or less 4000m


----------



## willman87

BENIDORM









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_wSjnLWPvgfU/TGmHsI1vgKI/AAAAAAAAKoE/reLsIVDWo2U/s1600/fotografiando+23+060.jpg








http://www.bigskyline.com/images/Skyline_Benidorm_Spain.jpg









http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/7902/benidormj.jpg


----------



## nhoi

Tyumen



































www.vk.com/skvoznoe


----------



## Fly80

meteoforumitalia said:


> Lanterna di gusme, su Flickr


Credits to: *Stefano Gusmeroli*


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ *MILANO* again:










by Gix_ba


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## Jakob

*ANKARA*


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

Warsaw:

Q22 [160m] Construction site with Warsaw Downtown in the background 










View from Warsaw Spire [220m] Construction site on downtown Warsaw:










More Warsaw:










Piotr Krajewski Picture:


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*



































[email protected]


----------



## joecole

*istanbul*

Istanbul










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## nostalgy

*Moscow*









http://kirbase.livejournal.com/45691.html


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam



Michiel said:


>


----------



## alexandru.mircea

joecole said:


> Istanbul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Amazing, best Istanbul skyline pic I've seen in a while. 

Great pics for Rotterdam and Warsaw too on this page.


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83450&period=30


----------



## jb_nl

EDIT.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Liege by gasdub, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ I think that Liege skyline would look better at night


----------



## REL

by chest please have a quick look at my website









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smallster/9849342604/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## fdZ9

*Madrid:*


Skyline por Juancdieguez | Photography, en Flickr


Dawn in Madrid por Julio López Saguar, en Flickr


Madrid, gate 7 por cuellar, en Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

*Łódź, Poland*:

*coach_lodz*'s pano:










And a video shoot:


----------



## willman87

more madrid...









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7166/6741381979_4eff9ca064_z.jpg









http://www.iaireview.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Madrid.jpg


----------



## fdZ9

*Bilbao:*


Bilbao from above por Felix van de Gein, en Flickr

BiLBao por Tom Hagen, en Flickr


Bilbao por liber, en Flickr


Bilbao 2050 por LOPE - www.lphoto.es, en Flickr


----------



## fdZ9

*Rotterdam:*


Las Palmas por Bart van Damme, en Flickr


View from the Tearoom roof / Van Nelle / Rotterdam por zzapback, en Flickr


rotterdam por gsgeorge, en Flickr


----------



## Phoenyxar

Made by fellow forumer Pitchoune. May not be the best panorama for observing the buildings but it sure captures the essence of a "skyline".








Quite like the way it looks, in its simplicity.


----------



## Godius

fdZ9 said:


> *Bilbao:*


I'm really impressed by this city. Modern and classic architecture in Bilbao, Spain.


----------



## fdZ9

*Brussels:*

What a beautiful city, I cant wait to visit someday. The mix of architecture in this city is just amazing.


Brussels skyline por axlbxl, en Flickr


Brussels 2012 por zwartevis, en Flickr


Brussels Skyline por CJD90 (cjd90.blogspot.com), en Flickr


Sunrise above the inner circular runway of Brussels por Erroba, en Flickr


Golden Building @ Brussels - Belgium por Erroba, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros

*Berlin*


Berlin dawn por FH | Photography, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Västerås, Sweden:*


Västerås Skyline by Pastasallad, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Sunset reflection on Unicredit tower di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

London:


London Stratford skyline City von Manuel.A.69 auf Flickr




Canary Wharf London skyline von Manuel.A.69 auf Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

*Tallinn, Estonia*









http://camrador1.livejournal.com/


----------



## JanVL

*Łódź - Poland*










by karol.ldz


----------



## ww_lodz

*Łódź, Poland*

*karol.ldz*'s photo (a bigger version is *HERE*):


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

























































http://vk.com/albums-575399


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Uploaded with ImageShack.com
source


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










Foto: Maciej Margas


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*































































http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L.

^^ ^^
More pics of Kyiv



Igor L. said:


> http://vlad-vinogradov.livejournal.com/


----------



## jb_nl

*Rotterdam*



Eric Offereins said:


> 27 september:





hanselpedia said:


> Vanmiddag vanaf het steigertje bij de Veerhaven
> 
> 
> Crown Princess in Rotterdam


----------



## joselph22

vinttt said:


> *Moscow*


:drool:


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

Moscow International Business Center by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## willman87

MADRID









http://www.silvestermadrid.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/madrid-skyline-von-davidHT.jpg


----------



## fdZ9

*Sarajevo:*


Sarajevo, Bosnia por Alan Hilditch, en Flickr


Sarajevo por Dimitri Kruglikov, en Flickr


Sarajevo Sunset por VenaCos, en Flickr


Sarajevo por Damir Krpuljevic, en Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*


Aleja Jana Pawła by Gregouill, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*


Istanbul-Turkey by ayhanaltun, on Flickr


The dark side of Istanbul by pterjan, on Flickr

Picture taken by Yonca Evren:









Picture taken by myararat04:


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*









































































source: http://s643.photobucket.com/user/juanelremero/library/juanelremero002?sort=3&page=1


----------



## McClane

meteoforumitalia said:


> Sunset reflection on Unicredit tower di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


^^
:bow:
Tks for this pics of Milan!!!
I love it!!!


----------



## Birmingham

*Birmingham, England*


----------



## christos-greece

London - 30 St Mary Axe "The Gherkin", view from The London Eye by freelanser107, on Flickr


Lighting up time by Grooover, on Flickr


London Streets by Its All Lies, on Flickr


The O2 and Canary Wharf by Its All Lies, on Flickr


London Skyline by Its All Lies, on Flickr


----------



## AW-d

*Edinburgh*


----------



## AW-d

*Ljubljana*


----------



## JanVL

*Poznań*










by PieEetrek


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by * РВСН*


----------



## vonbingen

paris and la defense by flickr. bozv.


----------



## christos-greece

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

Vilnius at golden hour by Norbert Durko, on Flickr


#63 by ::fede::, on Flickr


Vilnius Rooftops by ellyoracle77, on Flickr


Vilnius financial center by Guillaume Speurt, on Flickr


#68 - Good Bye Lenin! by ::fede::, on Flickr


weird skyline time by chocolatechipmint, on Flickr


White Bridge by davidkosmos, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren

Utrecht




























and total view with Gerbrandytoren TV tower










and detail: municipal building under construction










source http://s643.photobucket.com/user/juanelremero/library/juanelremero004?sort=3&page=1


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam by Topaas
1184.


1185.


1186.


1187.


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*

Rush à la Défense @ Sunset by -_Guillaume_-, on Flickr


La Defense from Arc de Triomphe by valcker, on Flickr


Paris La Défense by -pieton-, on Flickr


Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr


La Défense Skyline by -pieton-, on Flickr


La Défense Skyline by -pieton-, on Flickr


Paris & La Défense by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


La Défense au loin by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## AleSeves

Milan










foto Francesco Langiulli


----------



## robhood

London



SE9 said:


> *Panorama* from south London:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidforjas/9701105426/


----------



## robhood

London


London City by Tony Crowe, on Flickr


----------



## vonbingen

paris la defense. pictures flickr by corved


----------



## robhood

*London*, UK


Twilight blue London skyline - zoom by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Twilight blue London skyline - medium by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


London Skyline by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

London


City of London Skyline [fantastic] by LES LAVERACK, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline by Quasebart, on Flickr

Frankfurt am Main by Quasebart, on Flickr

Panorama Frankfurt by Quasebart, on Flickr

Frankfurt-Skyline by stemerten, on Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by Rudolf Weimer, on Flickr


----------



## stefanguti

Some VIE at night



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Donaucity + Millenium Tower


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


Benidorm by Pedro Benlloch, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Barcelona:*


Elena Avorio by ArtAvorio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bilbao, Spain*

Bilbao by gasdub, on Flickr


Untitled by Kes Heartgrenade, on Flickr


LIU_1063 by louistop(翼賢), on Flickr


Guggenheim Museum by dowellshots, on Flickr


Bilbao by gasdub, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


City of Lights by fischerfotografie.nl, on Flickr

Crown princess by martijntuit, on Flickr
url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/joopschilp/10043527145/]







[/url]
Erasmusbrug Rotterdam en De Rotterdam by joopschilp, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg, Sweden*:


Gothenburg skyline okt 2013 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt: Skyline from Next Tower by DieBuben.de, on Flickr

Frankfurt: Skyline from Next Tower with Hauptwache by DieBuben.de, on Flickr

Frankfurt: Blue Skyline by DieBuben.de, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

...a bit more *Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline.jpg by GosdschanFotografie, on Flickr


----------



## willman87

BARCELONA









http://www.hg2magazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Magazine_Barcelona-Hotels_W-Hotel_credit-Flickr-user-jikatu.jpg









http://www.arquitecturareversible.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/skylineDEF.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7413/9636486143_5fee96e838.jpg


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Skyline by Rambling0n, on Flickr

Looking Across Regents Park by Rambling0n, on Flickr

London Skyline by Rambling0n, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

*Riga, Latvia*


















pictures by me


----------



## NWTS

*LONDON*


Tower Bridge / Shard by Boxing Clever's Visual Forum, on Flickr


London Skyline by Phil Beard, on Flickr


Canary Wharf by Boxing Clever's Visual Forum, on Flickr


The City 2 by Boxing Clever's Visual Forum, on Flickr









by chest


London, 38000 feet up in the sky by pchidell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

City by Mario (Dada) d'Anelli, on Flickr


Skyline by Ashley Scopes Photography, on Flickr


Gritty City by Ashley Scopes Photography, on Flickr


Southwark district II by Luis Olivella, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook

Amazing stuff from London there!
My old home town has grown A WHOLE LOT since 
I lived there for three years in the early 90s


----------



## alexandru.mircea

*Bucharest*:


Cum se vede Bucurestiul de la ultimul etaj par Constantin B., sur Flickr

larger here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/constantinb/8079328026/sizes/k/in/photostream/


----------



## willman87

WIEN









http://img862.imageshack.us/img862/5896/p3140355.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7323/9003670291_648a448110_b.jpg









http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/980427_10151795994260561_948943444_o.jpg


----------



## NWTS

my girlfriend found this pic on instagram. no credit apparently.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Milano









by craner_2013









by Langy


----------



## NWTS

liverpool









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9282969689/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Liverpool skyline at night panoramic by Paul Farrell 2013, on Flickr


Liverpool Skyline from Everton Brow  by Lee Carus, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

_PARIS_

Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


#sky #skyline #frankfurt #germany #beautiful ♡♥♡ von jess.rose25 auf Flickr


----------



## Birmingham




----------



## AleSeves

Milan




























photo: http://urbanfilemilano.blogspot.it/


----------



## NWTS

London City Island (LCI)


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

London Oct 2013-3 by Slvrfxx, on Flickr


London Oct 2013-2 by Slvrfxx, on Flickr


City Banking - London. by Wings18, on Flickr


River Thames and London City Skyline by dcmaster, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


View from Arakan House, Hackney, London, N16 9DT 012 by David Holt London, on Flickr

View from Arakan House, Hackney, London, N16 9DT City Skyline 015 by David Holt London, on Flickr

View from Arakan House, Hackney, London, N16 9DT The Shard. 025 by David Holt London, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Landscape Greenwich Night by Luis Olivella, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr

Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr

Paris by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


La Défense 2010 - 2013 by -pieton-, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


Benidorm, Spain by patrick_london, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

*Kyiv, Ukraine*



Igor L. said:


> http://tov_tob.livejournal.com


More pics of Kyiv:



Igor L. said:


> http://tov_tob.livejournal.com


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*



meteoforumitalia said:


> render by Skymino, 2017:


Night version:









*By Skymino*


----------



## indaco1

Give your likes to him, not to me:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108039316&postcount=30420



obliot said:


> questa mattina dal Monte Stella
> 
> 
> Porta Nuova / Garibaldi / Varesine by Obliot, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Porta Nuova / Garibaldi / Varesine by Obliot, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham




----------



## NWTS

Birmingham looks pretty cool in the first and second photos and Milan skyline also keeps getting better. :cheers2:


----------



## Birmingham

It's a shame Birmingham just hasn't managed to build on the 90's and really go up since. Prescott didn't help. If it wasn't for him Birmingham would've had the UK's tallest building at 245m until the Shard was completed obviously. 

The CAA then introduced height restrictions to Birmingham City Centre more or less fudging the cities hopes of the Chicago style skyline they wanted. 

Holloway Circus the blue tower in the first picture was reduced in height from 192m to 122m. 

That has been the last significant tower built. 8 years after it's completion, 5 or 6 60-80m mid-rises have been completed but nothing like the plans we saw before 9/11 the CAA and Mr Prescott.


----------



## Fab87

Another vantage point on the *new City Life cluster in Milan*

Now: 


Viale Alcide De Gasperi di Obliot, su Flickr

In a few years (Skymino render)


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

Warsaw:



















Warsaw Spire (220m) Construction with Wola district in the background:


----------



## NWTS

*Frankfurt* (Central Bank and Financial Centre of Eurozone countries)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrzejolchawa/10233678223/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Skyline by Wolf_man.Jack, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jarred-cv/10233754476/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Skyline FFM by llnataliell, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by cfaobam, on Flickr


----------



## NWTS

*Moscow*


Moscow night city landscape by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Night view of Moscow by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Moscow night panorama by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Night city by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


Urban view at Moscow night by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

Fog over Warsaw:

by mlody89


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *choronzon*


----------



## markfos

Warsaw

by bad_boy


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









by mlody89


----------



## JanVL

*Poznan - Poland*









by Ryszard Horowitz


----------



## rychlik

*warsaw*


----------



## cardiff

London


290/365 – Up On The Roof – 10 by ctalibard, on Flickr


Up On The Roof – 4 by ctalibard, on Flickr


Up On The Roof – 3 by ctalibard, on Flickr


Up On The Roof – 1 by ctalibard, on Flickr


Up On The Roof – 9 by ctalibard, on Flickr


Twilight over London by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

London Skyline by wqkhalid, on Flickr


Skyline view from Limehouse by Buttergraphic, on Flickr


Dusk view from Limehouse by Buttergraphic, on Flickr


Shard, sunrise, Oct 12 2013 by charlieinskip, on Flickr


----------



## jb_nl

*Rotterdam*

Two amazing ones by Ossip:

De Rotterdam's shadow:



Ossip said:


>


The view from inside the building De Rotterdam at night:



Ossip said:


> Uitzicht vanaf de 42e:


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

Warsaw skyline in the background:


----------



## NWTS

- edit


----------



## rychlik

*warsaw*

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/filip_bramorski/9998459776/]
DSC07950-001 by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by * Arseny*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*








http://cs313129.vk.me/v313129960/6780/Gv-itXFJd4Q.jpg


----------



## Denjiro

*ROTTERDAM*

Rotterdam. by alamsterdam, on Flickr

Building "de Rotterdam " seen from the Erasmusbridge. by alamsterdam, on Flickr

De Wilhelminapier with in the middle "' De Rotterdam". by alamsterdam, on Flickr

De Rotterdamzoom by alamsterdam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

London Skyline by Eloketh, on Flickr


New building on the block, City of London by dorsetbays, on Flickr


City Skyscrapers by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


London City Silhouettes at sunset by JB Raw Images, on Flickr


close-up of The City by Dan_DC, on Flickr


London October 23 2013 013 City Skyline by David Holt London, on Flickr


----------



## sok12

Great update guys! :cheers1:
Canary Wharf is looking much better than the city.


----------



## Skyland

*Vienna - Austria, October 2013*









[/QUOTE]


----------



## vonbingen

Paris. La Défense. Beaugrenelle.......

pictures/images http://www.flickr.com/photos/frederic-piveteau/


















la defense









Paris 15th arrondissement/district...beaugrenelle


----------



## NWTS

*The City* | London EC3


London view 1 by Clive Clifford, on Flickr









by davidforjar


London Pan by James Neeley, on Flickr


Capture by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr


OO7A1761 by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


Shard, Walkie Talkie, Tower 42, Cheesegrater, Gherkin by @andymatthews, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blodandbirm/8736701064/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcmenziephotography/9302906968/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Gather round by mike-mojopin, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *РВСН*


----------



## EuroMaster

Birmingham vs Milan 



Birmingham said:


>


Milano


----------



## Racing Green




----------



## GENIUS LOCI

EuroMaster said:


> Birmingham vs Milan
> 
> 
> 
> Milano


I don't like city vs city, anyway what's the point of posting a Milan's sixties picture?

Quite same vantage point nowadays (may 2012)

https://maps.google.hr/?ll=45.48454...yq256Fn0uqet40r7Q&cbp=12,271.34,,0,-8.25&z=18


----------



## TimeAndTide

*PARIS*








_pss_









_pss_









_pss_









_pss_









_pss_


----------



## NWTS

*Frankfurt* | Germany


frankfurt Messe skyscrapers reflections by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


frankfurt Financial Centre by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Frankfurt Summer in the City by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Francfort Skyline Jumeirah by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Catering-Frankfurt by aveato Catering, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bonynguyen/9303245764/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Skyline mit ICE by verweile.doch, on Flickr


----------



## vonbingen

paris la defense. by steve bruce flickr


----------



## NWTS

^ La Defense really contains too many poor quality highrise buildings although it has superb density. 

Mayor should encourage the developers to hire more world leading architects in order to erect iconic designs and landmark buildings.


----------



## dmagsteph

Lille Skyline :

Lille Skyline : Cluster Lille Euralille (Originally Posted by steph35)

Lille par -pieton-, sur Flickr
Lille Skyline Cluster Lille Euralille 2, with new stadium at the bottom of the image (Originally Posted by steph35)

Lille par -pieton-, sur Flickr
Lille new stadium (Lille Villeneuve d'Ascq)

Aerial view of Lille Euralille center 

Skyline Lille / Euralille from the south 

Cluster "Lille / Mons-en-Barœul" with the communication tower (Lille / Villeneuve d'Ascq) / (Originally Posted by steph35)


Lille par -pieton-, sur Flickr


----------



## 7rani

Nice photos of Paris Vonbingen ^^ Especially the second one.


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France* couple more:

La Défense by O1e9, on Flickr


Grande Arche by mouzhik, on Flickr


La Défense by Jey Reyes - Photographies, on Flickr


La Défense, Hauts de Seine, France: Le Pouce, 1965, implantation 1994, César. by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


La Défense by RawColor, on Flickr


Paris La Defènse by Carmelo61 PhotoPassion Thanks, on Flickr


Paris La Defènse by Carmelo61 PhotoPassion Thanks, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline Frankfurt by ThSchmidt, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Antwerp:*


Antwerp Skyline by Blarfursnarg, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


Benidorm by Ai Fil Yu, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


Wien Vienna Donau Donauinsel Donauturm Donau-City by Alexander Pangl, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

I hope one day we can catapult ourselves up to the big boys but all we seem to build is mid-rises  such a shame. A couple of pinnacles would make the skyline.


----------



## TimeAndTide

PARIS








_hosted on flickr_


----------



## NWTS

London's moving by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * Kirgam*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Kiev:*


20131009-IMG_4762-Edit-1400 by Dima_Korol, on Flickr


20130709-IMG_1809_10_11-Edit-1100 by Dima_Korol, on Flickr


20130709-IMG_1824-Edit-1100 by Dima_Korol, on Flickr


Kyiv - skyline of Pechersky district by Dima_Korol, on Flickr


20130709-IMG_1680-Edit-1100 by Dima_Korol, on Flickr


20130819-IMG_3457-Edit0 by Dima_Korol, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*


Porta Nuova / Garibaldi / Varesine by Obliot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Alicante, Spain*

Panoramica Ereta Nocturno by Jorge J. Morán, on Flickr


ALACANT HDR by Jorge J. Morán, on Flickr


Alicante_Skyline by pastitio, on Flickr


Skyline Alicante by Mateo Juan, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*.:: LONDON ::.*

London Skyline (City of London) by stephanrudolph, on Flickr

London Skyline (Canary Wharf) by stephanrudolph, on Flickr​


----------



## 7rani

Denjiro said:


> *
> 
> London Skyline (City of London) by stephanrudolph, on Flickr*​


*

From this angle, Walkie-Talkie looks sexy :lol:*​


----------



## NWTS

LONDON | UNITED KINGDOM


London Skyline by Sara Elin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Gizzan

*LONDON*









Fabricio Pretti

*PARIS*









Lou Z

*MOSCOW*









Andrey Pavlykov

*FRANKFURT*


----------



## kaqla dougfa

Dnipropetrovsk. Ukraine





















































http://sicheslavets.livejournal.com/254079.html




































http://gorod.dp.ua


----------



## kaqla dougfa

*Kyiv*

by Levshev













































by Arkona14

















http://elektraua.livejournal.com/

by VitLen


----------



## Copperknickers

Gizzan said:


> *LONDON*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabricio Pretti
> 
> *PARIS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou Z
> 
> *MOSCOW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrey Pavlykov


Astounding photos! Really can't decide between Paris and London. I think London probably wins, between those photos at least. Especially since King's Reach is being refurbished and work has begun on 1 Blackfriars, so its only going to get better. Of course, Paris without the Eiffel tower and London without Big Ben are tigers without their stripes. Got any photos including those with the skyscrapers in the background? They're actually pretty rare, for London at least, because you need a helicopter to get the angle right.


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

Warsaw:


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*

Warsaw - The Palace of Culture and Science with Zlota 44 Tower & Zlote Tarasy Shopping Center by Peter2222, on Flickr


Warsaw - Rondo 1 Tower at Rondo ONZ (192m) by Peter2222, on Flickr


Warsaw (Warszawa) - The Palace of Culture and Science by Peter2222, on Flickr


Financial District in Warsaw by Peter2222, on Flickr


Warsaw Trade Tower (WTT, 208m) by Peter2222, on Flickr


Warsaw by Norbert Maksymiuk, on Flickr


Magic ball by Daniel*1977, on Flickr


Little bit wide by Daniel*1977, on Flickr


----------



## fadeout

by wojetek 111




by Andrus 








Krakow by Nokia copter


----------



## stefanguti

VIENNA




LAMPAŠ8;108737751 said:


> Vienna Skyline by Robert F. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## stefanguti

VIENNA again




LAMPAŠ8;108737940 said:


> DSC_3685 by Robert F. Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Flakturm 1030 Wien by *any.act, on Flickr


----------



## XKF

Warsaw the capital of central Europe  In my opinion of course


----------



## Fab87

Some more *Milan*- Porta Nuova Cluster

from west:


Alba dal Monte Stella di milanophotogallery, su Flickr

from east (less impressive):


Porta_Nuova_11-11-2013_14:28 di RivaMilano, su Flickr

Close-up Unicredit Tower:


Sunset reflection on Unicredit tower di Francesco Langiulli, su Flickr


_CIM3388_ di Annalisa Cimmino_ photographer, su Flickr


----------



## indaco1

Can you see it?

Milan Skyline with Monte Rosa in the backgorund.









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201175760662589&set=pcb.606112282759513&type=1&permPage=1

The picture is taken by a FB group, author Gianluigi Pedone. He shot it by the top of a crane. Let me know if it's a broken link for you.


----------



## 1lazio

Warsaw.








by Zapaleniec


----------



## Skrapebook

I love Vienna! :cheers:
My favourite central european capital after the überstunning Berlin :bow:


----------



## stefanguti

More from Vienna


Vienna Skyline by Robert F. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Frankfurt in the Mist von formfaktor auf Flickr




Frankfurt von formfaktor auf Flickr


----------



## Fab87

*Milan*'s skyline as seen *yesterday* evening from the *Alps*.


Lo Skyline di Milano di renato aldo ferri, su Flickr


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*Manchester*


_MG_8030 by Saboooooooo, on Flickr


_MG_8040 by Saboooooooo, on Flickr


_MG_8035 by Saboooooooo, on Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* this evening:


Porta Nuova di Obliot, su Flickr


Porta Nuova di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## iamtheSTIG

^^ I keep thinking that the Burj Khalifa is behind that building! :lol:


----------



## dj4life

*Hornsberg strand, Kungsholmen island, Stockholm*:


Hornsbergs strand, Stockholm by erik.p, on Flickr


----------



## indaco1

Edit


----------



## Sergey_A

*Vilnius, Lithuania*



















photos by me


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Pictures: *Lumberjack*



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108808261&postcount=27359


----------



## EU-Europa

Great collection of photos


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna




_A135701.jpg by aida_url, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

*ISTANBUL*

https://de.foursquare.com/umit_tweteroglu









http://500px.com/photo/52473346









http://500px.com/photo/52449964


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *mr. MyXiN*








*1920x1080*


----------



## Fab87

*Strong urban feeling in Milan*

All pictures by user *mr205063* from the italian thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=822188&page=205


----------



## aarhusforever

*Oslo:*


IMG_0010.jpg by philippberndt, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Berlin:*


Berlin Skyline by Mika Stetsovski, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline by jeglikerikkefisk, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg, Sweden*:


DSC_0013 by TittiBer, on Flickr


Bue Hour At Klippan by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Hot dog in the city by Poik242, on Flickr

By the way, almost 50 architecture companies from whole the World have applied for proposing the project of the next tallest skscraper in Scandinavia. Some more notable names are: BERG / C.F. MÖLLER ARCHITECTS (Denmark/Sweden), ZAHA HADID ARCHITECTS (England), ARCHITECTS SEARCH, OMA (The Netherlands), MAD ARCHITECTS (China), 3XN (Denmark), T.R. HAMZA & YEANG / KANOZI ARKITEKTER (Malaisia/Sweden), COOKFOX / WHITE ARKITEKTER (USA/Sweden), etc.
More information: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655493.


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

Pool of London Pano by cybertect, on Flickr


City of London by esslingerphoto.com✈, on Flickr


Cheese Grater, Walkie-Takie by Mister Thomas, on Flickr


London Skyline by Hornet Photography, on Flickr


A new skyline under the clouds by Sven Rudolf Jan, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Main Line by David K Mars, on Flickr


Frankfurt Trains and Skyline by David K Mars, on Flickr


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*Nottingham*

a smaller city than others on here, but here you go, taken from a hill about 5miles out from the city centre:


Nottingham skyline by Saboooooooo, on Flickr


Nottingham Westside by Saboooooooo, on Flickr


Nottingham Eastside by Saboooooooo, on Flickr

and another one of Nottingham by another forumer:


IMG_1263[1] by Daviegraham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Please post their credits too


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hamburg:*


Hamburg Hafen Skyline by ducbb, on Flickr


Hamburg Skyline by salomvary, on Flickr


----------



## EU-Europa

^ That new building on the shore looks fantastic!


----------



## aarhusforever

*Aarhus:*

Yes, I know...it's not much, but it is the place I live and you gotta start somewhere :lol: Cloudy and grey weather equals poor photo quality, but still a nice view  Photos taken by me 









By jimmyantonsen at 2013-10-20 at imageshack








By jimmyantonsen at 2013-10-20 at imageshack


----------



## aarhusforever

*Sofia:*


Sofia skyline by craggyisland21, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Leeds:*


Leeds Skyline 2 by DeanB72, on Flickr

Light Night over Leeds by CarlMilner, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Sony Playstaion ad on Oxo Tower by constructionchest, on Flickr


Sony Playstaion ad on Oxo Tower by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## vonbingen

images http://www.flickr.com/photos/espinozr/


----------



## 1lazio

Warsaw.








by PYRAMID


----------



## vonbingen

picture http://www.flickr.com/photos/pipede/
__________

picture http://www.flickr.com/photos/tom-nc/


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

Warsaw 
View from wola district


----------



## oizo2k10

^^ This is awesome :eek2:


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna - in the background 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/starburst911/11000829783/


----------



## jb_nl

*Rotterdam*, with the new building De Rotterdam:



>


source:
https://twitter.com/zzapback



>


source:
https://twitter.com/SchuhFotografie


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna


http://www.flickr.com/photos/starburst911/10160383646/


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna again, by Hit by the Neptunes




Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London skyline by constructionchest, on Flickr


London from Point Hill by constructionchest, on Flickr


Canary Wharf from Point Hill by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*More London:*


City from Point Hill by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## vonbingen

picture http://www.flickr.com/photos/ovofrito









23 november 2013.
superb !!!! MAJUNGA is now as high as areva tower seeing from the arc de triomphe inner paris. LA DEFENSE


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Awesome skyline-webcam of Hamburg found by user ayque

http://www.emporio-hamburg.de/das-quartier/weitsicht-live/rundum-live/


----------



## Fab87

*Milan* greets the Alps


picture by Luchimi on the italian thread


Milano Skyline di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

vonbingen said:


> picture http://www.flickr.com/photos/ovofrito


*Absolutely gorgeous.*


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*

La Défence, Paris by //Caroline//, on Flickr


Paris_0050 by rochm_70, on Flickr


La defence by GirlWithBigEyes, on Flickr


Paris Skyline by marc.jenkins, on Flickr


La Defense  by Hesweptlime, on Flickr


...And Up by Stuart's Photos, on Flickr


Paris Skyline by marc.jenkins, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Sochi:* By Zig_Zag 



Zig_Zag said:


> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9558/60826755.343/0_ac3e7_760a27ed_XXL.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9068/60826755.344/0_ac418_8080369a_XXL.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9068/60826755.343/0_ac3e5_bc1e5159_XXL.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9325/60826755.343/0_ac3e6_20bbdbad_XXL.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9310/60826755.344/0_ac41d_a1ab05af_XXL.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9068/60826755.344/0_ac40f_2d773055_XXL.jpg


----------



## VitMos

Moscow








https://vk.com/nik_rass








https://vk.com/tasajo








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/angolier/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zh-albert2014/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/www-andrew-tj/


----------



## vonbingen

picture http://www.flickr.com/photos/tigger_lilly/









la defense.paris


----------



## jb_nl

View from inside De Rotterdam, by myself:










more:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=769592&page=590


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Aussicht Kronberg nach Frankfurt von Rene Stannarius auf Flickr




Frankfurt Main Aerial View I von kbaranowski auf Flickr


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam



J.T.1991 said:


> Kwam net voorbij op facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/gersmagazine











by cloudsurfer










by sash










by marin










by Jan


>>>>> an old pic, but still a nice one:








by mbarendse


----------



## OxfordWarsaw

Warsaw 2012 vs Warsaw 2013

by Badboy:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Aarhus:*


aarhus skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


aarhus skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## jb_nl

*De Rotterdam in Rotterdam*

By DubbelJ:



SASH said:


> De Rotterdam Projectie 2 klein by jasperjoosten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> De Rotterdam Projectie 3 klein by jasperjoosten, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Duurzame snelweg A15 by Project A15 - Duurzame Snelweg, on Flickr


By Ossip:



Ossip said:


>


Live on video:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151747103231695


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

Rotterdam is rising, lots of interesting projects in the city, good times to be living here and seeing it all and the city evolve.


----------



## CalmWater

Moscow

clickable (7000x2205)

http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/139159.html


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

Image projection on the recently completed De Rotterdam tower in Rotterdam.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt by Night - VHS Kurs Nachtfotografie 4 by heikehameister, on Flickr


Frankfurt by Night - VHS Kurs Nachtfotografie 3 by heikehameister, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*









Photo on RTV Rijnmond by Hans van Wijk









Photo on RTV Rijnmond by Heleen de Lang


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milan*

video from RAI tv tower top


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*

Skyline por Madrid by María Photos, on Flickr


Madrid - Paseos por el cerro del tío Pío by Bob_Fisher_Photo, on Flickr


Nos vemos Madrid! by Renfelipe, on Flickr


Madrid - Centro de comunicaciones de Torrespaña by Bob_Fisher_Photo, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Canary Wharf skyline by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## comer007

*Центр Москвы ночью*
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/comer00.../867268?page=0
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/comer00.../875657?page=1
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/comer00...870463/?page=0
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/comer00...870467/?page=1
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/comer00.../867266?page=0


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Rotterdam skyline by Total Visual Solutions, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*









Photo from RTV Rijnmond









Photo on RTV Rijnmond by Dagmar Aarse









Photo on RTV Rijnmond by Dagmar Aarse









Photo on RTV Rijnmond by Dagmar Aarse


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: LIVERPOOL | UNITED KINGDOM ::*

DSC_0375.jpg by greggp82, on Flickr​


----------



## Victhor

Benidorm
78978750


----------



## domtoren

Utrecht, from 
http://s683.photobucket.com/user/re...[user]=100512343&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Skyline richting Rotterdam by schermpeter42, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE *



Fabian2412 said:


> Deze vond ik ergens op het net.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris skyline by mr_sandro1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates guys


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:* By spindrift



spindrift said:


> From the police helicopter, amazing:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That's really awesome... :cheers:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Larger size from the original source: 










https://twitter.com/MPSinthesky/status/410779909473468416/photo/1

And another one:


----------



## jb_nl

*Rotterdam*, some projects like Timmerhuis and Markthal by Ossip:



Ossip said:


>


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris, D2 Tower*








_hosted on flickr_









_ignomo_


----------



## Karl1587

*.:: LONDON ::.*

London Skyline 201311261009 by ElmerFud, on Flickr​


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*









By A.G. Photographe









By Eric Schaeff









By -pieton-









By -pieton-


----------



## pussyqueen

Perfection.


----------



## jb_nl

*Rotterdam*



Michiel said:


> Vanavond:





Cloud surfer said:


> Volgens mij was het hele forum vanavond op stap


----------



## Skrapebook

Good stuff there from constantly flawless solid European metropoles London and Paris! epper:


----------



## BenC32

*London*



By CoreRising


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/eisenbahner/10438047563/]
Warszawa się budzi z przepicia by eisenbahner, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## BenC32

*London by CoreRising*


----------



## willman87

BILBAO









http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/images/city/20131205.jpg


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London skyline in the morning dawn by Kiwi in London, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Flying into London #1 by Kiwi in London, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Rotterdam skyline @ sunrise by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr


Rotterdam this morning by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*...from a different angle 


Balcon du soir. by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline Dark by Claudio Q, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Barcelona:*


Skyline by vistolovisto1960, on Flickr


Barcelona's skyline by mjkingdom, on Flickr


Barcelona skyline by Marcel Sala, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Essen:*


Sonnenuntergang hinter der Skyline von Essen by Rainer Klute, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

_Barcelona_

Barcelone skyline by nic( o ), on Flickr

Plaza de Europa by lifeisinfinity, on Flickr

Egg Skyline Barcelona, Spain June 18, 2013 1/1250 sec at f/7.1 Canon EOS 5D Mark III by taharaja, on Flickr


----------



## Gizzan

*London*









Stephan


----------



## Gizzan

*Moscow*









Enric Tarrago


_*Frankfurt*_









Anne Beringmeier


_*Paris*_









Philippe Lejeanvre


*Warsaw*









Wojtek Pilich


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*

About a year ago, or so.
My personal page.


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris*








_google image_


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Germany. von Frankfurt auf Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Frankfurt am Main, ''Mainhattan''.*









by epizentrum on DAF


----------



## bozenBDJ

aarhusforever said:


> *Aarhus:*
> 
> 
> aarhus skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr
> 
> 
> aarhus skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Are those your photos?


----------



## bozenBDJ

*The City, London*, the U.K.



8 Minutes On The City by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris, France*








By jean-michel sanglerat









By jean-michel sanglerat


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris, France*








_google image_









_hosted on flickr_


----------



## Denjiro

_Rotterdam - The Netherlands_

Erasmusbrug by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr


De Rotterdam by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr


De Wilhelminapier by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr


Rotterdam City Center by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr


Rotterdam by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

bozenBDJ said:


> Are those your photos?


Yes  I shot them one evening, down at a former harbour area in Aarhus which is being transformed into a new city district  it's not much of a skyline from that angle, but it's getting better every year


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


City from Whitechapel by Matt From London, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Battersea Panorama by Treflyn, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Amsterdam:*


SMS_20131211_0314.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr


SMS_20131211_0296.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


SMS_20131023_1004.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr


SMS_20131023_1070.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr


SMS_20131023_0957.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr


SMS_20131023_0966.jpg by Luchtfotografie SiebeSwart.nl Aerial Photography, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


vienna december 2013 104 by Josef Lex, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Liverpool:*


Early Morning Liverpool Skyline From Eastham by Rob Pitt, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


Panorámica de Benidorm de noche by lagunadani, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hamburg:*


Hamburg Skyline by Leo Popp, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


December in London by Sam Loz, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*


Cross by suxovv, on Flickr


lights of the city by Darek Drapala, on Flickr


DSCF0107 by ewewlo, on Flickr


Straight ahead by Monika Kostera (urbanlegend), on Flickr


from among trees by Darek Drapala, on Flickr


Warsaw Panorama by Szejbi, on Flickr


Warsaw Downtown by Szejbi, on Flickr


Warsaw Downtown by Szejbi, on Flickr


Intraco I by Radek Kołakowski, on Flickr


Stare Miasto | Warszawa | 2o. 1o. 2o13 by jmichalka, on Flickr


----------



## 1lazio

Warsaw.








by tvn Warszawa


----------



## BenC32

*London Canary Wharf By Chest*



By Chest


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*









Source









Epadesa (pdf)


----------



## dj4life

*Hornsberg strand, Stockholm*:


Hornsbergs strand, Stockholm par erik.p, sur Flickr

*Liljeholmen* (a cluster of four highrises is being constructed there (project "Liljeholmskajen")):


Harmoni par Joakim Berndes, sur Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

_London_

Dark Water II by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Queen Elizabeth in Rotterdam by hanselpedia, on Flickr


Queen Elizabeth in Rotterdam by hanselpedia, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Dark city by WilcozPics, on Flickr


----------



## BenC32

*London by DailyMailOnline*









London by DailyMailOnline





Photos by Jason Hawkes.


----------



## cardiff

Manchester


Dusk over Manchester by Andrew P Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ best Manchester skyline pic I have seen so far.


----------



## Victhor

Madrid


----------



## aarhusforever

*Leeds:*


Leeds Skyline 7 Image Panorama by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


[email protected] by happa_47, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Germany. by Frankfurt, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:* Part of city from an angle not often seen 


UK. by Frankfurt, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Madrid*, Spain



Torres de Valencia y Jerez by Jose Antonio Gracia, on Flickr


Torre de Madrid y Telefónica by Jose Antonio Gracia, on Flickr


Skyline by Jose Antonio Gracia, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

aarhusforever said:


> *London:*
> 
> ...


Fantastic London pics, finally some that are not just the same angles over and over again. Thumbs up.


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

*ISTANBUL*

Source


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paříž by Darkwulf, on Flickr


Paříž by Darkwulf, on Flickr


Paříž by Darkwulf, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*More Paris:*


Quartier de la Défense Paris France - Antonio GAUDENCIO by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


Beaugrenelle Front-de-Seine Paris - Antonio Gaudencio by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Frankfurt am Main*

















































*Frankfurt by Markus Pavlowsky*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Liverpool:*


Liverpool Skyline by Bouchsnaps, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Kiev:*


20131118-IMG_8529-Edit-1400 by Dima_Korol, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by PBCH 



РВСН;110003603 said:


> 25.12.13.


----------



## willman87

Tenerife, Canary Islands









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/10239431.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/85889876.jpg


----------



## Izus67

sergeyalimof


----------



## Denjiro

^^ That shot is so stunning, oh M G. :drool:


----------



## Denjiro

*In higher resolution:*


Skyscrapers of Moscow by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## vonbingen

paris la defense





































images http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## stefanguti

VIE from great distance


----------



## Godius

lovely p.o.v.


----------



## stefanguti




----------



## Denjiro

*Vienna*

DSC_4578 by Robert F. Photography, on Flickr

DSC_3676 by Robert F. Photography, on Flickr

Vienna Skyline by Robert F. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## DeFiBkIlLeR

Pictures by UK forum member *chest*:



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110094760&postcount=9845


----------



## FAAN

^^:drool:


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*




























source: http://s643.photobucket.com/user/juanelremero/library/juanelremero034?sort=3&page=1


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

*The Hague*


IMG_6416 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

nikredman said:


> 'fraid not. Just good old fashioned photography. Taken shortly before sundown from a southerly aspect. The Shard (of Glass..) is reflecting the setting sun going down behind me to my left, as I'm looking north at the City...


Point taken, my friend...sorry if I offended you  I've seen and shot thousand of skyline photos, but this looked a bit of, so I just wundered, that's all, but my mistake  Thank you for your comment :cheers:


*Essen:*


Silvesterfeuerwerk in Essen zum Jahreswechsel 2013/14 by Vitalis Fotopage, on Flickr


Silvesterfeuerwerk in Essen zum Jahreswechsel 2013/14 by Vitalis Fotopage, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London City Skyline by Zorrrro, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Valencia:*


Untitled by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


Untitled by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

*ISTANBUL*

http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr607/Bekir_Kurt_ucaktan_istanbul1434.jpg










İstanbul von emir başkan auf Flickr


istanbul modern von tolgaildun auf Flickr


----------



## comer007

*Вечерняя Москва*

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/comer007/view/907627/?
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/comer007/view/907624/?
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/comer007/view/907434/?
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/comer007/view/907621/?


----------



## stefanguti

VIE


----------



## nikredman

Thanks


----------



## Denjiro

*London*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8844654300/


----------



## dmagsteph

Lille / Christmas "Lille Europe" with the sun (26/12/13)


----------



## Denjiro

*London*

Canary Wharf Skyline - London (North Greenwinch) by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## 1lazio

Warsaw.








by Rychlik


----------



## stefanguti

Wien again


http://www.flickr.com/photos/polesny/11550303564/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## serhat

Istanbul



Jakob said:


>





Jakob said:


> Picture taken http://www.flickr.com/photos/cerenim/11749041163/:


----------



## Fab87

*Milan*

Milan this afternoon, as seen from far away


Milano skyline di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mg02/11685217844/]
On the rooftop by sokole oko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## vonbingen

paris la defense
image http://www.flickr.com/photos/djou


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by* Kirgam*




С Крылатского моста


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*








pipitus


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg, Sweden* (the Gothia Triple Towers complex seen from the distance):


Great View par Peddan Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


The city awakes by borisss1982, on Flickr


On the way home by borisss1982, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:* I've never seen this angle before 


Staring into the future by chris.chabot, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*More Paris:*


La Défense by THEfunkyman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Rotterdam, the Netherlands*:


Rotterdam @ Night par Spoorpunt.nl, sur Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*P*R*S*

Paris par Philippe Lejeanvre, sur Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

_P*R*S_

Paris towers par Philippe Lejeanvre, sur Flickr


Un air de Paris ... par Philippe Lejeanvre, sur Flickr


Le boulevard circulaire de La Défense. par Photographe Naïf, sur Flickr


Paris La Défense. par Photographe Naïf, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dont forget to give the source - credits to the photos you posting, posted here. Uncredited photos will be deleted.


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

Photography by Artur Jabba © JabbaPhoto-6236 by Jabba Photo, on Flickr


England 2012 064 by zgordon2026, on Flickr


View of London from St. Paul's Cathedral by ericvaandering, on Flickr


London Glow. by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


Bank of the Thames by GL Parry, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*P*R*S*

Champs Elysee by markuspavlowsky by SudipD - Blogger, LION, Social Media Consultant, on Flickr









By thefunkyman









By pieton


----------



## TimeAndTide

*P*R*S*

Paris, France by robert p. byrne, on Flickr


Full Moon at La Defense by ∃Scape, on Flickr


Walking the Neighborhood by Sujal Parikh, on Flickr


Sacré Coeur and Trinité Bell Tower from Le Printemps department store rooftop terrace before sunset. by loic80l, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*P*R*S*

Champs-Elysées avenue with christmas 2012 lights at dusk by loic80l, on Flickr


Avenue Fremiet par Marc Wathieu, sur Flickr








tailsock, on Flickr


La Grande Arche de La Defense, Blue Hour, Paris, France by Fragga, on Flickr


Paris from Above by dogslobber, on Flickr


Paris from Above by dogslobber, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*P*R*S*








By Eric Schaeff









_hosted on flickr_









_hosted on flickr_


----------



## TimeAndTide

*P*R*S*

















Source : https://www.facebook.com/ladefense.fr


----------



## level1

Paris for me the best, amazing, best skyline in Europe. Next London, Frankfurt, Moscow, Istanbul and Warsaw.


----------



## Maximalist

Paris has some great individual buildings in La Defense, but overall I'd have to say London has the best skyline. Building design is much more bold and daring and they fit together in a way that creates a very distinctive and unique skyline.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:* By Hit_by_the_Neptunes.

Bad weather, but damn nice overview of the Vienna skyline, so I better post this 

Scroll >>>



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Zwar nicht das beste Wetter heute aber diese Panomax Kamera gibt schon was her:


Source: www.panomax.at


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


----------



## SE9

^ Nice!

And please guys... don't post out-of-date skyline photos, or random photos that don't even include a skyline.


----------



## dmagsteph

Lille / France


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*






















































By Michau


----------



## Adiks

This outside staircase and a cluster of boxes in the back look pretty New Yorkish if you ask me :cheers:


----------



## Karl1587

*MANCHESTER | UNITED KINGDOM*
*.:: CITY CENTRE ::.*

Manchester Skyline - Chancery Place by -MNB-, on Flickr​


----------



## rychlik

del


----------



## JanVL

^^ They were just posted above, Rychlik :cheers:


----------



## kaqla dougfa

Kyiv












































http://vk.com/den.didenko


----------



## bozenBDJ

*London*, the United Kingdom


London Panorama by Omar Parada, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*


Skyline Madrid by Sergio Márquez García, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline of Frankfurt by Moritz Thurau Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Paris*


Paris by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*London*


Sunny Saturday by garryknight, on Flickr

London-2481 by FiveLightsDown, on Flickr

Canary Wharf at Night por Kev_Barrett, no Flickr

Artery by S l a w e k, on Flickr


London - Cityscape by Calim*, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Berlin*


Berlin by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr

Berlin Mitte by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Oslo*, Norway


Barcode - Oslo by Hammerbaws, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*London*


The View from The Shard #2 by Richard John Ford Photography, on Flickr


The View from The Shard #3 by Richard John Ford Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*The Hague*

sk_0117 / Panorama donkere wolken boven Den Haag by Skyline City / Canvas en posters, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*









Aladin Djebara









Aladin Djebara


----------



## rychlik

*warsaw*


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9278650289/]
Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9232178347/]
Warsaw again by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## 1lazio

Still Warsaw.








by michau


----------



## TimeAndTide

KiffKiff said:


> *Paris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aladin Djebara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aladin Djebara


*Awsome !!! Strong density...*


----------



## 1lazio

Warsaw -northern cluster.








by deamon 82


----------



## JonasEngberg

Gothenburg swe.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Rotterdam, view from Kralingen by Erwin's Photos!, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


2e Katendrechtse Hoofd Rotterdam by Spuijtje, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


2014-01-12 Rotterdam - De Rotterdam - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * mr. MyXiN*








*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *Boch*


----------



## Denjiro

*Rotterdam*

Code red / Weather alarm / Rotterdam / Euromast by zzapback, on Flickr


Wereldhavendagen 2013 / Panorama / Rotterdam / Euromast by zzapback, on Flickr


ND filters FTW! / Euromast / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Paris*


Update / This is La Défense / Paris / + making of video by zzapback, on Flickr

Coucher de soleil depuis l'Arc de Triomphe de l'Étoile / Paris by zzapback, on Flickr

Paris de la Tour Montparnasse / Tour Eiffel / Eiffeltoren by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

Norwegian Getaway ready to sail from Rotterdam to Ney York by hanselpedia, on Flickr


----------



## serhat

Istanbul


Erhan said:


> Degisik acilardan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.instavillage.com/p/636971902756706427_188048573/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.instavillage.com/p/608835361605744103_608563388/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.instavillage.com/p/571589693884796141_5344546/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.instavillage.com/p/632303451107302164_427960069/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.instavillage.com/p/632334818319332016_525571/


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*









By Pieton









By Yen Baet


----------



## Denjiro

*Moscow*


*** by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


*** by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


MIBC II by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Barcelona*


Barcelona Skyline by David Chacobo, on Flickr


Dusk skyline by Freelance travel photographer in Barcelona, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## noisrevid

*Berlin*


berlin, über den dächern der roten insel, gasometer von smartvital auf Flickr


Kite Above Reichstag Berlin Germany von Wind Watcher auf Flickr


Kite Above Sony Center Berlin Germay von Wind Watcher auf Flickr


Leipziger Platz im Bau von tom_stromer auf Flickr


Berlin City West von tom_stromer auf Flickr


nightshot @ funkturm / Messe ICC von Marco Fürstenberg auf Flickr



nightshot @ funkturm / Messe ICC von Marco Fürstenberg auf Flickr


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

A couple of fresh and rare photos taken from the top of the Cable-stayed bridge in Rīga, Latvia.

People used to climb up the cables and then, when all traffic had been stopped and police had arrived, they either jumped off it or asked the police for éclairs (true story).

But now they covered the cables in some slippery material, put barb wire on them and some fences around...
























Photos by Gints Bāliņš of TVNET


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


Rotterdam Skyline by Herman de Pagter | We Think Photo-2 by Herman_de_Pagter, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Gothenburg:*


göteborg skyline v2,5-05 by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*THE HAGUE*


skyline den haag by Jan-Jacob Luijendijk, on Flickr


The Hague skyline In the twilight by Roel Wijnants, on Flickr


The Hagues Skyline by nickyvanderveen, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Paris


Paris from Louvre by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

Denjiro said:


> Beautiful. :drool:


I don't think it is so special. 

Looks a bit like my city, which hasn't a special skyline either.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hamburg:* by maja88



maja88 said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*


IMG_8690_HDR by jfgalindop, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Sarajevo:*


Sarajevo Skyline by Felix Rubio Curiel, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Rotterdam skyline by Mark van der Meer, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Shard and Guys Hospital by capitalKid, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Tallin:*


Skycrappers in Viru keskus by Guillaume Speurt, on Flickr


----------



## vonbingen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12285285706/in/photolist-jHBiqN-jJoJfC-jJjd9x-jJnj4d-jJi8TR-jJjHyd-jJdYC4-jJdXZv-jJgQcw-jJdDR4-jJdRVs-jJ4JVG-jJ5sG9-jJ5sNw-jJ5sHb-jJ2z1B-jHSpoP-jHTe5Z-jHTqhj-jHR8oz-jHSdv4-jHPSZW-jHMGQH-jHPT67-jHMGVH-jHPTfL-jHPTzy-jHPTu3-jHNuoV-jHMH98-jHPT2E-jHNuuB-jHMGPk-eQQWzg-jHBRBD-jHDZQb-jHB9kT-jHBMBV-jHATBq-jHAk9Y-jHssYS-jHnfEy-jHnhTG-jHnh3d-jGYEFs-jGVTsz-jGWFhi-jGY1LN-jGYEb9-jGYJoY-jGYHPw









:nuts: F A B U L O U S :nuts:


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:



the man from k-town said:


>


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milan*

Pics from the top of Branca Tower























































Other pics here


----------



## Victhor

Sevilla:


Jujo said:


> ^^
> La nueva torre del oro.:tongue2:
> 
> Pues yo sigo teniendo dudas sobre el resultado final de la fachada. No sé, a mí es que me gusta la torre tal y como se ve ahora, toda acristalada.
> 
> 
> Gualdalquivir 2 por CarlosJ.R, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

City skyline by Matt From London, on Flickr


Parliament Hill by Matt From London, on Flickr


City of London skyline by AureLondon, on Flickr


The London skyline from Greenwich by Bex.Walton, on Flickr


London by Jay Dub 1187, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:* ...same angle as several of the photos above, but I really like the colours and shadows in this one 


Vanilla skyline of London by UltraPom, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Liverpool:*


View From Halkyn Common - The Liverpool Skyline by ARG_Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*...nice angle, but a bit to much water for my taste in this photo...


Entre eau et ciel by gyoji-shukke, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Manchester:*


Manchester Skyline by JBohane, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Skyline Rotterdam by Frefoto, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*


Milano new skyline by renato63, on Flickr


Milano dal Monte stella III by renato63, on Flickr


Milano SKyline by dario60, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hamburg:*


Skyline Hamburg by Tom-HH, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Oslo*:









From Oslo i forandring


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm*:


Hornsbergs Strand, Stockholm, Sweden par erik.p, sur Flickr


Hammarby Hill par Yovandra, sur Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Paris


Wide paris by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*


----------



## TimeAndTide

_pss architecture_


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* today (Porta Nuova district)


image di dox 74, su Flickr


image di dox 74, su Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


Big City Lights by desomnis, on Flickr


Sunset Vienna Skyline by M81p, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Napoli:*


Naples-129 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Kiev:* by nostalgy 



nostalgy said:


> http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com/30527.html#cutid1


----------



## fdZ9

*Vilnius:*


Vilnius por jmhuttun, en Flickr


Vilnius por jo_shaw_edi, en Flickr


City View, Vilnius por alan.agius, en Flickr


Nightly Vilnius por Stefanvds(.com), en Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

London


London at night by stephanrudolph, on Flickr


The Old & The New by Tedz Duran, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*


Madrid, Castellana. by Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:* With or without colour 


Skyline 140206 by gyoji-shukke, on Flickr


Skyline 140206 by gyoji-shukke, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London - Looking East from Waterloo Bridge by »WOLFE«, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Barcelona:*


park (4) by Impulse Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## absalon

L´Hospitalet de Llobregat _ BCN 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bcnskyline/12288067005/sizes/h/


----------



## aarhusforever

*Berlin:*


berlin winterscape by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


november sky by spreephoto.de, on Flickr


----------



## jandow77

One from me: London.


IMG_8312small by shurst2011, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ fantastic


----------



## Windblower

Amazing 360 degree panoramic aerial view of *Budapest* from 6 different locations. .


----------



## ken2000ac

Very cool art installation in Edinburgh city centre just now. Bruce Munro is responsible for the installation.


Edinburgh & Bruce Munro at St. Andrew Square by kenny mccartney, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Baku, Azerbaijan


Flame Towers Blue LED Lights by Samir Jabarov, on Flickr


Baku by OleHofsoy, on Flickr


The Flame Towers by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr


Baku by iHuseynoff, on Flickr


----------



## gekk0

^^

:drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Denjiro

Frankfurt









by barnyz on Flickr








by  hiacynta jelen on Flickr








by DieBuben.de on Flickr








by barnyz on Flickr








by barnyz on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









By Zapaleniec


----------



## Denjiro

Istanbul


Şebsefa Hatun Mosque by One1stanbul, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Frankfurt


Frankfurt Sunset by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Majunga Tower, Paris*








_hosted on flickr_









_hosted on flickr_




















_dougdoug_


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Majunga Tower, Paris*








_Cyril_























































Source : https://www.facebook.com/ladefense.fr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Majunga Tower, Paris*








_by Tp_










*D2 Tower, Paris*




































Source : https://www.facebook.com/ladefense.fr









_Défense 92_


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline Frankfurt by Schlumpf1175, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vilnius:*


Vilnius Skyline by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Bockenheim, Frankfurt am Main by Vipallica, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Yekaterinburg;* by Umformer 



Umformer said:


> Екатеринбург 2 часа назад


----------



## aarhusforever

*Düsseldorf:*


Blick Au die Kniebrücke by Haeppi, on Flickr


Düsseldorf Medienhafen by Haeppi, on Flickr


----------



## singoone

Prague by night 


Prague Skyline by KubaSp, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hamburg:*


** Hamburger Skyline ** by Kaischy, on Flickr


** Hamburger Landungsbrücken ** by Kaischy, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Bremerhaven:*


** Havenwelt ** Panorama aus Bremerhaven by Kaischy, on Flickr


----------



## willman87

Benidorm








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3b/Benidorm,_skyline_al_atardecer.jpg/1024px-Benidorm,_skyline_al_atardecer.jpg









http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/89619/benidorm_kevrekidis_8.jpg


----------



## KiffKiff

*PARIS*









By Pieton









By Pieton


----------



## Hunamana

*Warszawa, Poland*


























Pictures by: Hunamana


----------



## Langy

http://www.facebook.com/zzflang

*Milano Skyline from Milan Cathedral*


----------



## Ste

*Liverpool*


----------



## Denjiro

Paris _(taken in 2011, but still stunning pictures)_


Centre d'affaires de Paris - La Défense by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


Paris vu du ciel by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


Centre d'affaires de Paris - La Défense by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Paris 


Yesterday and Tomorrow par Jerem photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Karl1587

*LONDON | UNITED KINGDOM*

London Skyline at The Blue Hour by AureLondon, on Flickr​


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline Frankfurt Luftbild by Luftaufnahmen Frankfurt, on Flickr


Luftbildaufnahme der Skyline by Luftaufnahmen Frankfurt, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Pimlico, Central London by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Frankfurt


Frankfurt Skyline, 17.2.2014 by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris (La Defense), France*

Quartier La Défense Paris - Antonio GAUDENCIO by Antonio GAUDENCIO - PHOTOGRAPHIE, on Flickr


Nightfall at La Défense by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


La Défense by -pieton-, on Flickr


La Défense by -pieton-, on Flickr


La Défense by -pieton-, on Flickr


a7 by X20 Fuji, on Flickr


Quartier La Défense Paris by acosmichippo, on Flickr


Paris-la-Défense by CoeurInstant, on Flickr


----------



## EuroMaster

*R O T T E R D A M | NL*









top010.nl

That of Milan and the sky is amazing, looks like a supercell cloud above the city, leading to a tornado probably?


----------



## willman87

BARCELONA









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2851/9556099121_94d48726d1_b.jpg









http://photos.foter.com/136/torre-marenostrum-1-4-1_l.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5543/10523584183_edb3786e74_b.jpg









http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/4420/87401293.jpg









http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/7108/87401238.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7414/9269290511_e4f721cb8e_b.jpg


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*


Milano dal Duomo di marco marescotti, su Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Battersea Power Station Redevelopment by benjicarter, on Flickr


London skyline by benjicarter, on Flickr


DSCF2216 by benjicarter, on Flickr


DSCF2192 by benjicarter, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Yekaterinburg:* by Zig_Zag 



Zig_Zag said:


> http://ekabu.ru/ekaterinburg/80004-fotograf-iz-novosibirska-sfotografiroval-ekaterinburg-v-40.html


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hague:*


Het Plein in Den Haag by eelcodejong, on Flickr


Skyline The Hague by eelcodejong, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by mr. MyXiN



;111561302 said:


> *19.02.14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


Benidorm I by widmerstefan, on Flickr


Benidorm by silvia_samo, on Flickr


----------



## dmagsteph

Lille / France


----------



## Fab87

*Turin*, Italy


Skyline & Renzo Piano di Shambola, su Flickr


spectral morning turin skyline di italo [nuovo], su Flickr


profilo torinese di diegofornero (destino2003), su Flickr


Turin's skyline di Simone Ciaralli - Getty Images Contributor, su Flickr


Torino dalla mongolfiera di Francesca Special K, su Flickr


_DSC8351 di Uccio2, su Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*









*originally posted By Ithomas*









*originally posted By Ithomas*









*originally posted By Ithomas*









*By Urbanfile*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*








https://vk.com/burma_nick



















https://vk.com/al_kors










https://vk.com/palshkov



















https://vk.com/brock_msc










https://vk.com/id3853657










https://vk.com/bestblackguy


----------



## Denjiro

Frankfurt


The Afterglow by borisss1982, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Beautiful photo


----------



## aarhusforever

*Brussels:*


BXL skyline by nic( o ), on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hague:*


Skyline The Hague by iljitsch, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*Paris*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5112810548/


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw - in solidarity with Ukraine*









by TVN24


----------



## Fab87

aarhusforever said:


> *Brussels:*
> 
> 
> BXL skyline by nic( o ), on Flickr


It would be cool to have a wide angle pic from this perspective!


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:* by cochise75 



cochise75 said:


> [2-2]


----------



## Denjiro

PARIS


Paris From Louvre @ Sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## ***

Battersea Power Station by Aaron Miller - Postcard Intellect, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*** said:


> Battersea Power Station by Aaron Miller - Postcard Intellect, on Flickr


The loser is back.
Nice pic though.


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Eye-panorama_a by Kiwi in London, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT 


Frankfurt am Main von Quasebart auf Flickr


Nightview von Daniel Petzold Photography - www.danielpetzold.de auf Flickr


Deutsche Bank Headquarters, Frankfurt at the top and the City Centre at the bottom. von Gordon Calder - Thanks for 2.5 million views! auf Flickr


Tower 185, Frankfurt von Gordon Calder - Thanks for 2.5 million views! auf Flickr


Frankfurt looking west from Main Tower observation Deck von Gordon Calder - Thanks for 2.5 million views! auf Flickr


----------



## JanVL




----------



## Karl1587

*PORTSMOUTH | UNITED KINGDOM*

Urban Sprawl by Visions By Daniel, on Flickr​


----------



## ***

End of the show by AureLondon, on Flickr


Canary Night by Mister Rad, on Flickr




















London City At Sunset by superhoopsa, on Flickr


London City At Night by superhoopsa, on Flickr


London Skyline at The Blue Hour by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *jst*


----------



## meteoforumitalia

the man from k-town said:


> FRANKFURT
> 
> 
> Nightview von Daniel Petzold Photography - www.danielpetzold.de auf Flickr


this is simply perfect :cheers:


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Izus67 said:


> http://vk.com/photos1541756


:cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:* 


Frankfurt am Main Skyline by Serious-Andy, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

London


London Skyline by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## ***




----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

*ISTANBUL*

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/103447462









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/103447382


----------



## KiffKiff

*PARIS*









By Daniel Guimberteau


----------



## Denjiro

Frankfurt










http://www.flickr.com/photos/brongaeh/12672947565/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro

Vienna


Kaiserwasser by Robert F. Photography, on Flickr


Panorama, Vienna by Robert F. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London skyline at night by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg (or the Little London), Sweden*:


Ullevi Stadion par mrsyclone, sur Flickr


Evening par Peter Nystroem, sur Flickr


olympus 75mm par mrsyclone, sur Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:* i don't think, i've seen this angle of Rotterdam before...I like it 


2013-12-16 Rotterdam - View from Appartementen Van Kralingen - 19 by Topaas, on Flickr


2013-12-16 Rotterdam - View from Appartementen Van Kralingen - 25 by Topaas, on Flickr


2013-12-16 Rotterdam - View from Appartementen Van Kralingen - 20 by Topaas, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *theAlone*


----------



## TimeAndTide

*PariS*


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:* I think this is one of the best photos I've seen, when it comes to showing the actual distance between city and CW 


Section 2 by ct-photos, on Flickr


----------



## steph35

*Paris*


La Défense Skyline par -pieton-, sur Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Berlin:*


B-Town Skyline #2 by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

PariS


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









by Piotr Krajewski


----------



## aarhusforever

*Essen:*


Sonnenuntergang hinter der Skyline von Essen by Rainer Klute, on Flickr


Essener Skyline und A40 bei Nacht by Vitalis Fotopage, on Flickr


Still-Leben A 40 (Essen) - Essen skyline by .patrick., on Flickr


----------



## Victhor

Madrid
80162468


----------



## Denjiro

Paris


Paris Skyline by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


Wien Skyline by Bony´s Bilder, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

 
Frankfurt Skyline Panorama von frawolf77 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Zagreb:*


Moon & Venus Over Zagreb Skyline by Astrobobo, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Reykjavik:*


Reykjavik Skyline by KrisKind, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:* 


skyline of Milan by fabrimay , on Flickr


----------



## vonbingen

https://www.flickr.com/photos/anto1...uw-kqUjHe-kqTgha-kqTVbV-kqU2Sv-kqU47V-kqTnfx/


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN* by Gusme

Porta Nuova district (old and recent pics):



















1









2









3



















































































































































CityLife new Cluster coming U/C with Porta Nuova district on the background:


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2361201.104286.476877582361279&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...80512533.20397.129260683847396&type=1&theater



morris71 said:


>


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/motolog-g/


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna


Floridsdorf Sunset by kawa.uso, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Frankfurt Skyline, Bankenviertel von frawolf77 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Crystal jungle by Mister Rad, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


The White House / Rotterdam by zilverbat., on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Amsterdam:*


Amsterdam's Little Skyline by Matthijs Borghgraef a.k.a. Kwikzilver, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Frankfurt am Main


Misty Sunrise over Frankfurt by borisss1982, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Manchester:*


Manchester City Centre Skyline - from 9 miles by deanhammersley, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*PARIS*









By Laurent Liu


----------



## Denjiro

Moscow


*** by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








zacharuk
















zacharuk


----------



## aarhusforever

*Berlin:*


Berlin Skyline Panorama by claudecastor, on Flickr


Berlin Oberbaumbrücke by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt 004 by gbauscher, on Flickr


Frankfurt 015 by gbauscher, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:* Not often seen angle in this first photo 


La Défense (HDR) by D.F. Photography⎪The world behind my lens, on Flickr


Couple devant la défense by Kestrel and Archer, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul*









http://500px.com/photo/62017591









http://www.panoramio.com/user/213922...o_id=103447382



























http://www.panoramio.com/user/213922...o_id=103447382









www.hurriyet.com.tr


----------



## GeriRS

Bratislava


----------



## GeriRS

Visit Bratislava 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfNxMw1QWbg


----------



## aarhusforever

*Sochi:* by Zig_Zag 



Zig_Zag said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/gzbender/view/982411?page=0&search_author=gzbender&how=week&type=image#preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/gzbender/view/982415?page=0&search_author=gzbender&how=week&type=image#preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/gzbender/view/982431?page=0&search_author=gzbender&how=week&type=image#preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/gzbender/view/982436?page=0&search_author=gzbender&how=week&type=image#preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8/users/gzbender/view/982444?page=1&search_author=gzbender&how=week&type=image#preview


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Milan*



pinomaiuli said:


> da viale Argonne ...





pinomaiuli said:


>





pinomaiuli said:


>


----------



## Giorgio Calla

*Milan *
by me


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








fb zacharuk https://www.facebook.com/MetroPolish








by Awik


----------



## BenC32

*London*


By Chest


By SE9


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Canary Wharf from Millwall Docks by MarkLG1973, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Malmö, Sweden* (comming soon - 4 highrises U/C, 13 more to be built):


Malmö Live under construction par beniswe, sur Flickr


They are building in Malmö par Dimidus, sur Flickr


Malmo 006 par mpetr1960, sur Flickr


Bagers Plats by Nossungam, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hansahlborg/12307393116/


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by Virus2501 



Virus2501 said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

*Barcelona:*


Skyline Diagonal Mar by vic_206, on Flickr


Plaza de Europa by lifeisinfinity, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

mlody89 said:


> zacharuk


Warsaw is lucky to have this kind of view.


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=86684&period=30


----------



## Denjiro

Moscow


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/668970/


----------



## vonbingen

paris la defense


----------



## Darhet

*Warsaw, Warszawa* Poland


















by kafarek


----------



## Darhet

*Wrocław*, Poland








by kafarek


----------



## fdZ9

*Vilnius:*

Vilnius at golden hour por Norbert Durko, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline by SM-Art.name, on Flickr


Skyline by SM-Art.name, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*...a bit more, yes 


Frankfurt Skyline Panorama, City of Cranes  by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Utrecht:*


Utrecht skyline by roberto_blank, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Frankfurt


Frankfurt Bankenviertel, Frankfurt Central Business District by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## mlody89

warsaw by zacharuk.com


----------



## dmagsteph

Lille, France


----------



## Denjiro

Moscow


Golden Time IV by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Skyline at Night by peter.guyan, on Flickr


Southwick Skyline by Mark Clemas Photography, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Leeds:*


IMG_4199 copy by Lee Collings Photography, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hamburg:*


Skyline Hamburg at Blue Hour by krisgophoto, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


skyline by renedenbesten, on Flickr


----------



## Zacharia010

*RCD*

Rotterdam Central District:


----------



## Zacharia010

*RCD*


----------



## Karl1587

*MANCHESTER | UK*


----------



## Karl1587

*LIVERPOOL | UK*
​


----------



## Zacharia010

Manchester isn't that great, but i like Liverpool.


----------



## Karl1587

*CARDIFF | UK*
​


----------



## christos-greece

Great photos guys but you should give the credits - sources otherwise posts will be deleted. Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*

Madrid, cesped. by Eugercios, on Flickr


Skyline by Enrique J. Mateos Mtnez, on Flickr


*Contrast* by KAORONE PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


Madrid en sepia. by Eugercios, on Flickr


Pam! PlazaCastilla by NubeToxica, on Flickr


Madrid - Las Cuatro Torres alzándose sobre su paisaje by Bob_Fisher_Photo, on Flickr


Untitled by mrn_gomez, on Flickr


----------



## BenC32

*London from Crystal Palace*


By Chest


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by Izus67 



Izus67 said:


> liseykina


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2361201.104286.476877582361279&type=1&theater


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt at Night by Oliver Stör, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Skyline by chrisrose1993, on Flickr


London Skyline by chrisrose1993, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*












































http://liseykina.livejournal.com/141284.html


----------



## aarhusforever

*Barcelona:*


Diagonal Mar, skyline. by davidrodríguez1, on Flickr


----------



## level1

You do not have the impression that the Moscow skyline is a lot of smoke? As if the city was constantly in smog.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Monaco:*


Monaco Harbor by robbertvw44, on Flickr


----------



## Karl1587

*NEWCASTLE | UNITED KINGDOM*
​


----------



## Karl1587

christos-greece said:


> Great photos guys but you should give the credits - sources otherwise posts will be deleted. Thanks


Sorry, flickr has changed and i can't work out how to post with the credits like i used to.. Can't find the BBCode anywere. Help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Langy

Milan downtown









Link on fb


----------



## alexandru.mircea

@Karl: you can get the BBCodes now only if you log into a flickr account, unfortunately.


----------



## mlody89

warsaw
















by kafarek








Panorama Warszawa przez dawid.martynowski , na Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*PARIS*


Paris from Bastille @ sunset par A.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## vonbingen

_LA DEFENSE. PARIS_










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12979059503/in/photolist-kLV5cZ-kLUDVK-kLUE3P-kLEYMa-kLBUCc-kLvSRt-kLtH1n-kLfzrv-kL7hSc-kKZAjc-kKZAtk-kL1m68-kL2KiQ-kL1mSi-kL1kyB-kKZyQk-kKZzop-kKGasw-kKvVdP-kKpjLK-kKes2s-kGaN23-kJWdMV-kJYfED-gSzkGq-kJHN3a-kH2wst-kJA8sP-kJ5DCC-kJ5RLA-kJ3CwK-kGPcgr-dodLtC-e7h5MY-kHueuB-kHbpXr-kHccrk-kHbFwm-kHa6tH-kH7k8H-kH2CkQ-kH3t1L-kFMzeV-kGGpFu-kAw2qy-kGcp1D-kH3pLQ-kFiy1Y-kFbqfb-kFcnhr-kFe4Jf


----------



## aarhusforever

*Brussels:*


Skyline of brussels by JasperM95, on Flickr


Skyline of brussels by JasperM95, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Skyline at Night by Aron Vickers, on Flickr


Canary Wharf at Night by Aron Vickers, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by РВСН 



РВСН;112056098 said:


> 07.03.14.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Birmingham:*


Birmingham Skyline UK by photobobuk - Robert Jones, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Berlin:*


Berlin Cathedral from above | Germany by NicoTrinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*PARIS*


Paris par julianoz/, sur Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

London



Hanging Out by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


Night Time High by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=86774&period=30


----------



## Denjiro

Rotterdam


Zooming in on Rotterdam / Euromast by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



Zapaleniec said:


>


----------



## Spookvlieger

Brussels BE









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3353/12997320503_cd13a11ae8_b.jpg


----------



## Biegonice

Some really cool pictures!


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Foggy morning on London by AureLondon, on Flickr


Greenwich Skyline by impresspete, on Flickr


Another day from the roof by Buttergraphic, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt seen from the platform of he Zeilgallerie by Hélène_D, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*








more:http://riverpilgrim.livejournal.com/419806.html?mode=reply


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris - La Defense, France*

Paris LaDefense at sunset - La Defense by Bakh2013, on Flickr


Paris LaDefense at sunset - La Defense by Bakh2013, on Flickr


Neuilly, La Defense, Paris Etoile, Arco do Triunfo by ROBERTO CAIAFA, on Flickr


Paris from Opéra Bastille by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


Paris from the top of Montparnasse by The world behind my lens⎪D.F. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Brussels, BE*



Pitchoune said:


>


----------



## the man from k-town

Nice to see some new cities here. But not that many highrises unfortunately :/


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*


IMG_8423a by SchadePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Riga:*


Awesome spring skyline of Riga by aigarsbruvelis, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline by Toolaris Media, on Flickr


Frankfurt by Toolaris Media, on Flickr


Frankfurt Panorama-Blick vom MainTower by Toolaris Media, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by Toolaris Media, on Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline by Toolaris Media, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*...I've never seen LD from this angle 


A ciel ouvert by J-BD, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Barcelona


Barceloneta by Freelance travel photographer in Barcelona, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Paris • Front de Seine









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schaeff/13066955175/sizes/l/in/contacts/


----------



## Denjiro

Paris • La Défense


Trocadéro, palais de Chaillot et la Défense by Olivier Monbaillu, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Barcelona:*


BCN Skyline 1 by vistolovisto1960, on Flickr


BCN Skyline 2 by vistolovisto1960, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


Alte Donau GH (13 von 91)And2moreHDR.jpg by danni0510, on Flickr


Alte Donau GH (85 von 91)And2moreHDR.jpg by danni0510, on Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

*PaRiS*

Centre d'affaires de Paris - La Défense by Co1nCo1n, on Flickr









_hosted on flickr_


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*










by Ivan Musinov


----------



## mlody89

warsaw








michal1701








blogusz fb








cityscape fb


----------



## TimeAndTide

mlody89 said:


> warsaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michal1701


French company _*AXA*_ takes care of Warsaw.
Pretty good picture, though.


----------



## Skrapebook

^^

Funny that it says AXA on the building and AXAN on the truck on the road! :nuts:


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


The Citi at night by The Green Album, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris - La Défense [OC] [1600x1064] by nomzappletv, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam by Ossip









by JT









by Ossip


----------



## jutinyoung

Rotterdam is awesome!!!!


----------



## jutinyoung

*OMG!!!! 

london, paris, rotterdam```` they are so elegent, so exquisite，so dreamlike，they are amazing !!!!
i don't know what to say, i just love them!!!!

there are so much great cities along with so many great skylines. all of them are so classic, i don't know how to describe my feeling, 
i really hope you can enter my heart, then you will see how passionate i am to the europe, to the europen cities. 



why i didn't see this thread before? what a pity? but it is still very fortunate to fannilly discover these stunning and awesome skylines , not only london paris or franfurt here, it's those cities which are not familar to me that deeper my knowledge and favor of europe, acturally my attention used to concentrated on several tallest cities alone,especially london, but now i find there are so many europen cities waiting for me to explore, and i think it will be better if there were some introduction of them, some instructions for travellers will be even better, *


----------



## jutinyoung

*:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:OMG!!!! 

london, paris, rotterdam```` they are so elegent, so exquisite，so dreamlike，they are amazing !!!!
i don't know what to say, i just love them!!!!

there are so much great cities along with so many great skylines. all of them are so classic, i don't know how to describe my feeling, 
i really hope you can enter my heart, then you will see how passionate i am to the europe, to the europen cities. 



why i didn't see this thread before? what a pity? but it is still very fortunate to finally discover these stunning and awesome skylines , not only london paris or franfurt , it's those cities which are not familar to me that deeper my knowledge and favor of europe, acturally my attention used to concentrated on several tallest cities alone,especially london, but now i find there are so many europen cities waiting for me to explore, and i think it will be better if there were some introduction of them, some instructions for travellers will be even better,
:cheers:*


----------



## Denjiro

Monte Carlo


Monte Carlo by HQN, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Vienna


August (151 von 177)-2.jpg by danni0510, on Flickr


----------



## jutinyoung

* it's interesting, you know, it is said that we are living in the time of information explodition, so it seems like we are supposed to access to information easier than ever before, much easier, 
but the truth is we might not know this world thar well,

for example, a Norwegian friend said in my thread that he is surprised by Chongqing's skysline and he said it's the best skyline in china while he never been to this city, and back to his country, most people even don't know the existence of this most populous city(the population of Chongqing is 30million) in the whole world.

of course there are many threads about Chongqing, but if you never heard about the city, you don't know you want to click on it,

in asia, many cities are facing this kind of problem, aren't the European cities have this problem as well?

and this problem could be resulted in many people missing their most wanted cities cause they even don't know their existance, and that's a pity,

and I think this thread supplies a perfect opportunity for people, especially non--European people to learn about European cities before, some of the cities showed in this thread, people might heard theirs names but have no idea what they acturally like, or people saw the picture of them somewhere before, but not that impressive, 
and now, travellers, or skyscraper fans, or cities fans, or people who wanna find some place to live in Europe might find what they want in this single thread, with many troubles saved, 

anyway, I sweared to god this is the best thread I saw so far in this forum( if the caracters better organized and more introduction applied,it will be even better)

and I wanna recomand it to all the people, especially we Chinese people, to save them from the pity of missing their ideal European city.*


----------



## marshol

*OSLO*









Oslo by RoarX on Panoramio

City under contruction

Oslo City View by prahatravel, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Cranes vs Skyscrapers by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


skyline Rotterdam by janvanderveenPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt a. Main buildings - Skyline by FBever, on Flickr


----------



## willman87

BARCELONA











http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2521/4087022105_0af3e735c9_b.jpg









http://edumper.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/principal1.jpg









http://www.alfatorres.es/sites/default/files/styles/large/public/ultimas_obras/toyoito3.jpg?itok=jLdj00Ac









http://i546.photobucket.com/albums/hh427/aml1006/OBRES%2022%20ARROBA%20-%2008/IMG_0057.jpg


----------



## dj4life

*Malmö, Sweden*:


Malmö Live par John | Niklasson, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jear/13126693164/


Malmö Live & Malmö Högskola par John | Niklasson, sur Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









by adamMa


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









by Zapaleniec


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT



il fenomeno said:


> Markus Pavlowsky
> @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*



































https://vk.com/galeevramil


----------



## Denjiro

Milan




















88530452


----------



## stefanguti

Credits go to the original artist Hit by the neptunes:




Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Die Gemeindebau "Hochhäuser" werden irgendwann ersetzt werden! Da bin ich mir sicher - ein super Platz für weitere Hochhäuser!


----------



## fadeout

*Warsaw*
by bad_boy








by alexanderson








by Kim Cesarion


----------



## mlody89

warsaw


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow*









artem-lahtionov









vanh1to92


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Telescope viewer and city skyline at daytime. Paris, France. Taken from the tour Montparnasse par mikicacl, sur Flickr


----------



## Dakaro

^^ masterpiece


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna




Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>


----------



## gino lo spazzino

*Milan*



luchimi said:


> dal giro di ieri sera





alma70 said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Skyline 2 Crop - Canon 600D - Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 - f/16 22mm 76s ISO100 by Craig Rosie, on Flickr


Skyline Colours - Canon 600D - Canon 55-250mm f/4-5.6 - f/16 60mm 50s ISO100 by Craig Rosie, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


Benidorm view by Pedro Figueras, on Flickr


----------



## kaqla dougfa

Kyiv

















http://elektraua.livejournal.com
http://vk.com


----------



## domtoren

*Maasvlakte Rotterdam port area*










































































http://s643.photobucket.com/user/juanelremero/library/juanelremero055?sort=3&page=1


----------



## nostalgy

*Kiev*









https://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-10033000_326167700/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*
































































https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa










https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNieznana?fref=ts


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*...it's not all La Défense 


13th March - Sunrise by niall62, on Flickr


1st March - Sunset by niall62, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by _Night City Dream_ 



_Night City Dream_ said:


> 9 .03. 2014.





_Night City Dream_ said:


> С Калужской площади:
> 
> 
> 
> От Новодевьчиего монастыря:
> 
> 
> 
> 15 .03. 2014.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


IMG_8247 by coso9288, on Flickr


Mainhattan Sunset by coso9288, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Skyline by ATCMikeR, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*














https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNieznana


----------



## doguorsi2

aarhusforever said:


> *Frankfurt:*
> 
> 
> Mainhattan Sunset by coso9288, on Flickr


I am digging the minimalist German low-rises! Stunners


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt/M Skyline by Oliver Duerre, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

More *Frankfurt:*


Hbf und Skyline by Demokratie73, on Flickr


Skyline 2 by Demokratie73, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Central London Skyline by AureLondon, on Flickr


Green Eye by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*


Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


CBD Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Liverpool:*

The skyline might not be the best, largest or highest in Europe, but I like it 


Liverpool Skyline At Night by Paul Madden Photography, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## doguorsi2

*Bahçeşehir, Turkey.
*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Berlin:*


Berlin - Skyline Mediapsree by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*


Madrid skyline by Barcex, on Flickr


Torrespaña by Barcex, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Düsseldorf:*


Landeshauptstadt Düsseldorf by 704390, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


ffm at night by loop_oh, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hamburg:*


** Hamburger Skyline #2 ** by Kaischy, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Brienenoordbrug-rotterdam-003 by ByBBR, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Old & New by andomera, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

*Łódź*, *Poland*:

source: Rafał Tomczyk, http://fabryczna.in/lodzkie-wiezowce-z-wysoka/


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *Kirgam*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline by Danilo Zeidler Photography, on Flickr


The European Central Bank by Danilo Zeidler Photography, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Berlin:*


Berlin Skyline Mediaspree by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*

Bunker by d_matra, on Flickr


Untitled by Ferran Tudela, on Flickr


The skyline by Sònia Pereda, on Flickr


BCN Skyline 1 by vistolovisto1960, on Flickr


BCN Skyline 2 by vistolovisto1960, on Flickr


Barcelona skyline by oobwoodman, on Flickr


----------



## Oleg84

*Kyiv*



















*http://elektraua.livejournal.com/94847.html*


----------



## TimeAndTide

Oleg84 said:


> *Kyiv*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://elektraua.livejournal.com/94847.html*


Urban jungle with a nice architectural diversity.
Great photo.


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ It sure is 

*Paris:*


La Défense depuis l'Arc de Triomphe by Zed The Dragon, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT



the man from k-town said:


> Frankfurt, Hbf von Steffen Sh auf Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/peberhardt/13361234513/
> 
> 
> Mainhattan- the skyline of Frankfurt at sunset #travelwriter #travel #photography #frankfurt #mainhattan #sunset #spring #skyline #view #colorful #germany #traveler von travelerslittletreasures auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

*Essen / germany*


Essener Skyline und A40 bei Nacht von Vitalis Fotopage auf Flickr

*Cologne *


PS13.43 - Köln skyline von _JoSsElin_ auf Flickr
*
Düsseldorf *


Landeshauptstadt Düsseldorf von 704390 auf Flickr




Skyline von Lars-P. auf Flickr

*Munich *


Munich Skyline von Posti8 auf Flickr


Südseite, München von Anton Schedlbauer auf Flickr


Olympiastadion München von iEiEi auf Flickr


----------



## cardiff

Portsmouth


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*


























zyalt


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *_Night City Dream_*


Украина и МГУ:



Район Нового Арбата и северо-запад центра:


----------



## makaveliv

Porto, Portugal










By me, Veselin Malinov


----------



## doguorsi2

^^ Nice but is it a skyline? I recommend you to share that photo of yours in a photography thread.

Guys, the last ten photos have nothing to do with skylines. Let's keep it real.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by mr. MyXiN 



mr. MyXiN said:


> *25.03.14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*


----------



## Godius

The Hague / Den Haag seen from the North Sea:


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow*



jst said:


>


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:


Frankfurt Skyline von Pink Dispatcher auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

Flickr has changed it's interface, so we can't credit the Flickr photos via the BB code. Mods?...what to do? 

*London:*


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* now

Porta Nuova and Il Dritto (CityLife future cluster U/C) on the right:









*By Langy*


----------



## skyscraperus

*Paris - March 9, 2014*










By mostodol


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*

The building site is for the Q22 (159m), the second tower on the right (with the Mercedes star) will be demolished this year and replaced with a 188m tower (UBS tower) and further behind it will come a tower that can reach over 200m and likely will be designed by Norman Foster :cheers:









by adamMa


----------



## Karl1587

*MANCHESTER | UNITED KINGDOM*​








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/4389723814/​


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *human187*


----------



## willman87

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2815/12353690434_b78e973c74_b.jpg









http://vramon1958.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/teleferico-1.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5479/12640282204_386a119798_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7369/13145127745_a5ec945ae8_b.jpg









https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Awv-WStyM_8/UxnJ6YfmmmI/AAAAAAAAAKk/KnYNVcXGDIc/w800-h800/Skyline+Madrid.jpg


----------



## aarhusforever

*Barcelona:*


https://flic.kr/p/mr6rS4


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vilnius:*


https://flic.kr/p/mtpXfV


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


https://flic.kr/p/mmFPwi


https://flic.kr/p/mqHUCe


----------



## aarhusforever

*Oslo:*


https://flic.kr/p/jVruGn


https://flic.kr/p/mmu7vd


----------



## aarhusforever

*Brussels:*


https://flic.kr/p/m8N8eE


----------



## christos-greece

@aarhusforever: If you like you can change the language statues on flickr; as i did from English to French and the old lovely feature is back... :cheers:


----------



## stefanguti

Wien


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


https://flic.kr/p/mtb97U


https://flic.kr/p/maJSDS


----------



## aarhusforever

christos-greece said:


> @aarhusforever: If you like you can change the language statues on flickr; as i did from English to French and the old lovely feature is back... :cheers:


Oh, I see, Thanks :cheers:

I've changed the settings to German and that also works


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:* 


Rotterdam von Lapse2TheMax auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


The City of London von _Captive Image_ auf Flickr


The Thames to Canary Wharf von Wendy Dobing auf Flickr


Rooftop Runner von AndWhyNot auf Flickr


London View-March14 von david zilberberg auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


Wien Donaucity von wienkultur.info auf Flickr


Vienna Skyline Panorama von Robert F. Photography auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


QUAIS DE LA DEFENSE von CEDREAMS auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London Canary Wharf von david.bank (www.david-bank.com) auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by mr. MyXiN 



mr. MyXiN said:


> *27.04.14*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Leeds:*


Leeds Skyline von maccate auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new skylines photos :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town

aarhusforever said:


> *Moscow:* by mr. MyXiN


well THAT is a skyline :cheers: :drool::bow:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I totally agree


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

https://foursquare.com/user/78799690









Source









Source


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow*



















Photo•Vision


----------



## indaco1

Milano, Porta Nuova as seen by the UC Dritto tower, thanks to an insider friend of skipper1971 forumist:



skipper1971 said:


> Buongiorno a tutti, è il mio primo post, siccome ho ricevuto da un amico alcune foto interessanti della Isozaki ho pensato di condividerle con gli appassionati di skyscrapers (segue)


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=824012&page=1594


----------



## indaco1

This is the north west view by Dritto. 



skipper1971 said:


> segue dal prec post, panorama e interno rustico.


In the background the Stephenson Zone planned new tentative 3rd Milan cluster. Probably doomed at least in the near future, but there are some higrises: 


This is a close view of the same zone. Short and low quality towers, but just to let you know:


Langy said:


> Foto aggiornata Torre Pelush  (torre Tecniche Nuove)
> Hanno ripreso i lavori:


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*

Under construction par Krueger_Martin, sur Flickr


Skyline Berlin im Abendrot par BPRC GmbH & Co. KG, sur Flickr


Der Himmel über Berlin par hasenkeks_deluxe, sur Flickr


Berlin_TV_Tower_and_skyline par umdea, sur Flickr


Berlín desde el Reichstag (parlamento alemán) par Abraham Moral, sur Flickr


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Taken a few days ago from the top of the U/C Z-towers. The compact city center of Rīga - the old town on the right, the beach and the ferry terminal on the left and the road to the airport in the middle.









Close up on the old town









Close up on the National library









TV center, Island bridge, TV tower, South bridge and Hydroelectric power plant "Rīga" reservoir in the distance.









Photos from delfi.lv


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Impressive, very nice photos of Riga


----------



## indaco1

The TV Tower is beautiful and at 368.5 m deserve to be better known.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


EZB 26. März 2014-3.jpg von ezb2014 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hamburg:*


Hamburg Harbor Ferry von janniswerner auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


LUIGI TRAVAILLE A PARIS LA DEFENSE von nARCOTO auf Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



















by Brzoskwiniowy


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw - Wola cluster*










Brzoskwiniowy


----------



## Brzoskwiniowy

*Warsaw
*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*








http://zyalt.livejournal.com/1037634.html


----------



## doguorsi2

They need to reduce the lanes, widen the sidewalks, plant grown trees, add a tram line, transform basement of the buildings to parking lots(this is a tricky one because more parking lots might create more traffic if the people don't leave their cars at home). The city would function much better and it would also make the entire city look good.

More/larger roads=more traffic=more cars=more chaos


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*



























http://igor113.livejournal.com/443374.html


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by PBCH 



РВСН;112725910 said:


> 30.03.14.


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Royal Observatory Greenwich von prshrt auf Flickr


kite hill1 von manalsali auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


IMG_6945-s von JVecht auf Flickr


Euromast, Rotterdam von IAmStephenReid auf Flickr


Euromast, Rotterdam von IAmStephenReid auf Flickr


Euromast, Rotterdam von IAmStephenReid auf Flickr


Euromast, Rotterdam von IAmStephenReid auf Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *РВСН*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









http://igor113.livejournal.com/443374.html


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Panorama Rotterdam von Fotograaf John auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*


Warsaw - skyline of the city center from Szczesliwice Hill #2 von fkwiatkowski auf Flickr


Warsaw - skyline of the city center from Szczesliwice Hill #1 von fkwiatkowski auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Barcelona:*


Barcelona Cityscape von Wolfstagram auf Flickr


skyline von ACarQuitecte auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Restaurant Prachtig terras 3 von JanvanHelleman auf Flickr


Kralingseplas skyline 300314 von JanvanHelleman auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Napoli:*


Millenni von Stefano_DL89 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*

This beautiful tower just turned 125 years and it still fits the ever growing skyline perfectly :cheers:


125 ans von AureLondon auf Flickr


----------



## dmagsteph

*Lille, France*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Istanbul:*


Mega City Istanbul von One1stanbul auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


I do like London's skyline... von thetomgrey auf Flickr


Sunset across the city. von thetomgrey auf Flickr


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna

https://www.flickr.com/photos/48289...nG4-mCHcEu-mCGwhR-mCHrAf-mCGqxK-mCG8tp-mCHARQ


----------



## SAE United

Yaroslavl, Russia: Volga River with ice 



















source


----------



## SAE United

Yaroslavl, Russia: Volga River without ice 




























source


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*




piotr.k said:


> WTT z Placu Bankowego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Błękitny + Ambasada Królestwa Belgii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> z Placu Bankowego


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurter Skyline von theozinth auf Flickr


Frankfurt, Mainhattan von Polybert49 auf Flickr


Frankfurt von MHeinzel auf Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









by adamMa


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv*












































































































http://srgktk.livejournal.com/13399.html


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Rotterdam Skyline von A_Nap auf Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Poznan - Poland*









Foto R. Maciejewski


----------



## Liverpool_Art

*Old Liverpool*

http://www.britainfromabove.org.uk/

Liverpool from the south, 1934









Liverpool, 1949


----------



## Liverpool_Art

*Old London Skyline*

http://www.britainfromabove.org.uk

*St Paul's Cathedral, London, 1921*









*London, 1950*









*Bomb damaged area surrounding Queen Street and Cannon Street, London, 1946*









*Between Holborn and London Bridge, London, 1947*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Berlin:*


Berlin Skyline Twintowers von claudecastor auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Kop Van Zuid Skyline von waterboyzoo auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


DSC02922 a von björnblaschke auf Flickr


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO* Porta Nuova


IMG_4548 di andreaprinelliphoto, su Flickr


Skyline Milano di sebastiano_94, su Flickr


Milano Skyline di Goliadkin2, su Flickr


IMG_4530 di andreaprinelliphoto, su Flickr


Milano SkyLine!! di amartuc, su Flickr


 Senza titolo  di luciano zuffo, su Flickr


new skyline of milan di 2darkwings, su Flickr


lights down and above di strano.m, su Flickr


image di dox 74, su Flickr


Denise.6 di TRUDI., su Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv*

















































































http://camrador1.livejournal.com/87480.html


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*




































































































All from https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul Turkey
*
Please excuse the guy in the photo. 



















source:facebook


----------



## fdZ9

*Madrid:*


Pam! PlazaCastilla por NubeToxica, en Flickr


Skyline Madrid por Sergio Márquez García, en Flickr


Superb Madrid Skyline por LuisJouJR, en Flickr


Skyline Madrid por CM Heredia, en Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Poznan - Poland*



















by Sponsor


----------



## indaco1

A rare waterfront view of Milan:



McClane said:


> Della serie "si vede il Dritto?"
> posto anche qua la vista top da Segrate nei nuovi palazzi di via Giotto...
> la skyline finalmente compatta :nuts:


----------



## Sergey_A

*Riga, Latvia*






















































Sergey A


----------



## steph35

Paris Skyline par -pieton-, sur Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt am Main von Kim Drotz auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


DSC_0326.jpg von roshnipatel7 auf Flickr


View from my flat von roshnipatel7 auf Flickr


london skyline von NajmaSilvia auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Oslo:*


IMG_5099 von Hellraz0r auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Istanbul:*


2014-03-22 16-58-42 - Turkey - Istanbul - Tower of Leander and Istanbul skyline from Harem ferry von joeymarx auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by PBCH 



РВСН;113002775 said:


>


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT


by night II. von JillchenB auf Flickr


Frankfurter Skyline von Kiefer X auf Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline von JillchenB auf Flickr


Luminale 2014 Frankfurt am Main von Serious-Andy auf Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * РВСН*


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Vienna*










by me


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ I was just about to post that shot :lol:..Aweseome photo, my friend...thank you for sharing :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Canary Wharf skyline von HackedPlanet auf Flickr


Saint Paul view from London Eye von E3Lens auf Flickr


Shard and City of London from Sydenham Hill von Edek Giejgo auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


P1070038 von arnovandenberg auf Flickr


Unbenannt von rheinkrater auf Flickr


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna


Vienna moring von Alex Poison auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Very impressive 

*Liverpool:*


LP131899 von Lynn Patrick auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Bilbao, Spain*

DSC_1174 par fratetoc, sur Flickr


DSC_1175 par fratetoc, sur Flickr


Bilbao par egoitz moreno, sur Flickr


Noche en Bilbao par Santics2013, sur Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*

It's not the most beautiful (not by a longshot :lol or highest skyline, but this city still seems interesting to many people (myself included ) I have tried to find new interesting phoitos, which haven't been postet before in this SSC 


Benidorm 2-3 von 33epico auf Flickr


Bajo la niebla1 von josaga67 auf Flickr


Bajo la niebla2 von josaga67 auf Flickr


Bajo la niebla3 von josaga67 auf Flickr


Benidorm at night von Antonio Esteve auf Flickr


The City von josaga67 auf Flickr


Unbenannt von lozzkeogh auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*...one word...BEAUTIFUL


Opéra Garnier & La Défense von A.G. Photographe auf Flickr


----------



## Demisgr77

*Town on the border between Europe Asia. Yekaterinburg.*

*by Umformer*

Two eras. Socialism of the USSR and the capitalist Russia! :cheers:


----------



## KiffKiff

aarhusforever said:


> *Paris:*...one word...BEAUTIFUL
> 
> 
> Opéra Garnier & La Défense von A.G. Photographe auf Flickr


Gorgeous :drool:


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow *by *mr. MyXiN *


----------



## aarhusforever

*Lyon:* by KoootiK 



KoootiK said:


> Different shots from Croix-Rousse Hill.


----------



## aarhusforever

Light above Europe...

*London:*


London Skyline with some dramatic clouds von HackedPlanet auf Flickr

*Frankfurt:*


Explode | Frankfurt am Main, Germany von NicoTrinkhaus auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


A London skyline von Jim Lucas1 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*


Warsaw Skyline von zapiszchwile auf Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Riga, Latvia*:


Riga par EdoardoCiervo, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg*:


Great View par Peddan Foto, sur Flickr


Ramberget par Peddan Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *Boch*










http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/


----------



## DzhendoyanV

*Russia, Grozny* :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Tour Montparnasse von be-nn-y auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*


Landscape Milan von f_capacchione auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Thames View of Skyline 3 von cherylea_cater auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Skyline von SightJumpers auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hague:*


The Hague Hail von RobK1964 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Oslo:*


Barcode von c3nes auf Flickr


Oslo 1.6, Norway von knutsi12 auf Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

*Izmir Turkey*









izmir.com


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Luminale 2014 - Frankfurt am Main (850994) von Thomas Becker auf Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*








2048×1365
Nikita Vishnekov


----------



## Oleg84

*Kyiv*














































*http://camrador1.livejournal.com/92746.html*


----------



## doguorsi2

I don't know what's the big fuss about Rotterdam. I find Rotterdam very dull and soulless. I think Dutch friends lean on the wrong city because they have an amazing city right there close by Rotterdam. I really love the Hague. It is so much classier. It is full of soul and shows off the Dutch identity. I can literally say that "Yeah this is the Netherlands!"  

I also love Madrid as a city but its skyline is the zygote phase right now. I hope they will do something about those roof tops and erect a few more high rises. 

Overall, it is a real pleasure to see Europe's transformation to the new era. Thanks for the pictures Aarhus! You are doing a great job as always.


----------



## SAE United

*Yaroslavl, Russia*










source


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*Nottingham*

A few of my photos over the past few months:

1 (1) 
by Saboooooooo, on Flickr

2 
by Saboooooooo, on Flickr

4 (2) 
by Saboooooooo, on Flickr

2 (2) 
by Saboooooooo, on Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Hamburg


noisrevid said:


> ** Hamburger Skyline #2 ** von Kaischy auf Flickr
> 
> 
> ** Hamburger Landungsbrücken ** von Kaischy auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Hotel Hafen Hamburg von Tanja Arnold Photography auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Der "Michel" von Tanja Arnold Photography auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


The Big Apple. Ach nein. Frankfurt. Aber doch auch. von fotogra4mal auf Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline von fabianpoetter auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Unbenannt von LifeInMiniature auf Flickr


London in April von LifeInMiniature auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Berlin:*


Berlin Panorama mini von Richard Leese auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Gothenburg:*


göteborg skyline v1-03 von Spacepuzzy auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Brussels:*


Skyline of brussels von JasperM95 auf Flickr


Skyline of brussels von JasperM95 auf Flickr


Skyline of brussels von JasperM95 auf Flickr


Skyline of brussels von JasperM95 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


La defense von Benoit photography auf Flickr


Grande Arche - La Défense von westher auf Flickr


La defénse - Paris von Luca Romano auf Flickr


La Défense von westher auf Flickr


La defense.jpg von wailersb auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*

Yes, more Paris...it's not all La Defense 


DSC_7956 von mennoRTM auf Flickr


Front de Seine and Pont de Bir-Hakeim von <DXR> auf Flickr


troca012 von chperrot auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Central London cityscape von AureLondon auf Flickr


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow*









galeevramil


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow
*
lifenews,


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Leuvehaven by night von larsmarsrotterdam auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Moon von hanslook auf Flickr


Frankfurt after Sunrise von hanslook auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


pano arche la defense test 16042014 von Aladin Djebara auf Flickr


----------



## Zig_Zag

vinttt said:


> *Moscow
> *
> lifenews,


And the signature at the bottom of "Montreal proctologist helped reduce ozone hole" :nuts:


----------



## the man from k-town

*Frankfurt
*

Nightview Frankfurt_web 3 von vschh auf Flickr


Dusk over Frankfurt_web 9_web von vschh auf Flickr


Nightview Frankfurt_web 2 von vschh auf Flickr




*Munich*


skyline Munich von hightower185 auf Flickr


twin tower church von hightower185 auf Flickr





*Hamburg*


Hamburg Skyline von Tanja Arnold Photography auf Flickr


Skyline Hamburg von Andreas Meese auf Flickr


Blaue Stunde von Tom-HH auf Flickr


Unbenannt von janniswerner auf Flickr


----------



## xanterra

.---


----------



## xanterra

edit


----------



## xanterra

doguorsi2 said:


> I don't know what's the big fuss about Rotterdam. I find Rotterdam very dull and soulless. I think Dutch friends lean on the wrong city because they have an amazing city right there close by Rotterdam. I really love the Hague. It is so much classier. It is full of soul and shows off the Dutch identity. I can literally say that "Yeah this is the Netherlands!"


I don't get it either...even Amsterdam is underrated!

archined.nl


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by * human187*


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/853722/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/853723/


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurter Skyline von Kiefer X auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Leeds:*


Leeds Skyline von Richard Raw auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Barcelona:*


Cityscape, Barcelona von basair auf Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


A View of Paris from the Eiffel Tower par xeno_sapien, sur Flickr


----------



## jb_nl

*Rotterdam*



Nisp87 said:


> *0904*2014
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*

Madrid par Gallo Quirico, sur Flickr


Madrid Skyline-1 par drager meurtant, sur Flickr


Madrid skyline par pinzales, sur Flickr


DSC03333 par worldtravelimages.net, sur Flickr


Torrespaña par Barcex, sur Flickr


Madrid-Barajas Airport with city skyline in background at sunset par macgyver912, sur Flickr


Rascacielos de Madrid / Madrid Skyline par Carlos Solana Contreras, sur Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul Turkey*


----------



## SASH

doguorsi2 said:


> I don't know what's the big fuss about Rotterdam. I find Rotterdam very dull and soulless. I think Dutch friends lean on the wrong city because they have an amazing city right there close by Rotterdam. I really love the Hague. It is so much classier. It is full of soul and shows off the Dutch identity. I can literally say that "Yeah this is the Netherlands!"



Rotterdam a dull city? :lol:
How can you have such an opion about Rotterdam and say: 'I love The Hague' if you probably have never visit these cities. Is this opinion based on photos you have seen?
I doubt if The Hague is so much classier City than Rotterdam. I must say The Hague has got some realy classy neighbourhoods, but it also has got more shabby neighbourhoods than Rotterdam.
One thing I've to admit. The city center of Rotterdam is not the most cosy city center there is. That is due to the fact it was bombed in WW II. You're also right by saying it is not a typical Dutch City. For me that's one of the reasons I love the City so much.

Perhaps you like this site of Rotterdam more:
(Sorry Mods for going a bit off Topic)
















































































































































































































Classy and Dutch enough?


----------



## SASH

@ doguorsi2

Here is a link to one of the best dull Rotterdam Threads:

:cheers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1411040&highlight=


----------



## ChegiNeni

Vienna


Unbenannt von _gate_ auf Flickr


DC Tower Wien von _gate_ auf Flickr


Millennium Tower von _gate_ auf Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

SASH said:


> Rotterdam a dull city? :lol:
> How can you have such an opion about Rotterdam? And to say: 'I love The Hague' while you probably have never visit these cities. Only based on some photos?
> I doubt if The Hague is so much classier City than Rotterdam. I must say The Hague has got some realy classy neighbourhoods, but it also has got more shabby neighbourhoods than Rotterdam.
> One thing I've to admit and that is, that the city center of Rotterdam is not the most cosy city centers, due to the fact it was bombed in WW II. You're also right by saying it is not a typical Dutch City. For me that's one of the reasons I love this City so much.


First of all, you need a change in your speech tone. I am not your life long friend. Secondly, I have the freedom of speech and expression. I can think and have different opinions. This website is not based in Saudi Arabia. We don't have to agree on everything. I don't say anything to offend you or your city. I have no problem with Rotterdam whatsoever. Honestly, I wasn't even aware of its existence until you posted the photos. I just don't like the city. It seems extremely industrial and cold to me. This may be because I am Mediterranean. As you know our cities are more colorful and historical compared to northern cities. This is exactly why I like the Hague. Its buildings represent the Dutch heritage and the city seems very cozy and livable especially compared to Rotterdam. 

I know the city only by the photos you post everyday  I have never been to Rotterdam or the Hague but I have been to wonderful Amsterdam and Groningen. They were both lovely!

ps. I kindly advise you to delete off topic photos because it is considered "trolling" and we don't want you to get banned. I will check the link you provided. Thanks mate.


----------



## SASH

^^
I won't get banned for just posting some Photos of a different Rotterdam than you know might from the 'European Skylines' or 'Best Modern European Skyline' thread.
You are always the one who is picking on Rotterdam. You did it several times before and now you are accusing me of trolling?
Come on! Keep it fair and discuss these kind of things in a normal way.


----------



## doguorsi2

SASH said:


> ^^
> I won't get banned for just posting some Photos of a different Rotterdam than you know from the 'European Skylines' or 'Best Modern European Skyline' thread.
> I'm a member of SSC since 2005(!) and I never troll! You are always the one who is picking on Rotterdam. You did it several times before and now you are accusing me of trolling?
> Come on! Keep it fair and discuss these kind of things on a normal way.


Dear friend. I am not accusing you. I just like your contribution to the thread and I don't want you to get banned because of a misunderstanding.  Today is Friday. Why don't you drink some Dutch beer and chillax man. Life is good


----------



## SASH

^^
Thanx for your sympathy.

Unfortunately I'm still on my work. I've to wait till tonight before I can enjoy my Friday with some drinks.


----------



## SASH

xanterra said:


> I don't get it either!


I do get it....

eb_37C7632 / Rotterdam vanuit de lucht by Skyline City / Canvas en posters, on Flickr


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

- edit


----------



## aarhusforever

*Genoa:*


Zena. La Superba von opi3ss3 auf Flickr


----------



## SAE United

*Yaroslavl, Russia*














































By me via this site: http://tour3d.ru/aero/yaroslavl/


----------



## doguorsi2

Istanbul, Turkey









http://www.istanbuluseyret.com/


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Paris - La Défense par Philippe Clabots, sur Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


Vienna Skyline von mario.praxmarer auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hamburg:*


Hamburg at night von AgrendPhotography auf Flickr


Hamburg von AgrendPhotography auf Flickr


Skyline Hamburg von AgrendPhotography auf Flickr


Hamburg von AgrendPhotography auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


The City of London von Aaron James Rodgers auf Flickr


Skyline von Eric Schwebke auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hague:*


Oh Oh Den Haag. von lizzydejager auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt Sunset von pureassionhotography auf Flickr


Frankfurt - Skyline vom Maintower von claudecastor auf Flickr


Frankfurt - Skyline mit Commerzbank Tower von claudecastor auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Baku:*

This city's skyline will be very interesting to follow in the future...it has real potential with many skyscraper-projects planned 


Evening over the port of Baku 1 von Ilkin Kangarli auf Flickr


Evening over the port of Baku 7 von Ilkin Kangarli auf Flickr


Evening over the port of Baku 15 von Ilkin Kangarli auf Flickr


Evening over the port of Baku 23 von Ilkin Kangarli auf Flickr


Welcome to Baku/Azerbaijan - where East meets West von roomman auf Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *mr. MyXiN *









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*


----------



## doguorsi2

from Konstantinoupolis with love









https://foursquare.com/user/40973566


----------



## arno-13

Cujas said:


> *Paris - La Défense *


A bit outdated (missing majunga, carpe diem and D2) but still a wonderfull shot.
Would be interesting to take a shot at the same location on a beautiful sunset.


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hague:*


Skyline, Den Haag von ingehoogendoorn auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt (Mainhattan) Skyline von mavvynet auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*

Nope, it's not pretty, but it looks impressive 


Panoramica desde la ventana...Benidorm! von J.Romeu auf Flickr


Y anochece.... von J.Romeu auf Flickr


Desde arriba!!! von J.Romeu auf Flickr


All Alone on the Beach, All Alone in the World von Narve Andreas Nordås auf Flickr


No todo está construído... von edomingo auf Flickr


The Sky!! von J.Romeu auf Flickr


----------



## TimeAndTide

arno-13 said:


> A bit outdated (missing majunga, carpe diem and D2) but still a wonderfull shot.
> Would be interesting to take a shot at the same location on a beautiful sunrise.












*Gorgeous shot*


----------



## Skywalker1994

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## SampedranoCapitalino

London has great architecture, but it's skyline is beyond hideous. Paris is great. Moscow has alot of potential.


----------



## indaco1

Old and new



meteoforumitalia said:


> Dalla pagina FB "Milano eterna"


----------



## arno-13

I like the way the cathedral's spire and the tower's antenna visually communicate, by reflecting each other. 

When will be complete the rebishment of the spire ?


----------



## indaco1

In time for Expo 2015, hopefully.


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

Picture taken by mokoko:









http://500px.com/photo/68166687/23-nisan-by-hale-yalçınöz









http://500px.com/photo/68295335/old-&-new-from-İstanbul-by-özgür-bilgin









Source









Source


----------



## Jakob

*ANKARA*

Picture taken by Can't touch this:









Picture taken by janbass:









http://500px.com/photo/66515441









Picture taken by Can't touch this:


















Picture taken by Can't touch this:


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*

Another point of view par Ricard Sánchez Gadea, sur Flickr


Barcelona 2014.04 par MaXmi1979, sur Flickr


Barcelona 2014.04 par MaXmi1979, sur Flickr


Cityscape, Barcelona par basair, sur Flickr


Barcelona Cityscape, Sagrada Familia par Wolfstagram, sur Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *Kirgam *


----------



## Izus67

*Moscow*






















































































































marina74


----------



## 1lazio

*Warsaw*
















by Awik


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


ab riesenrad von ~ernesto~ auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London von almonkey auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by РВСН 



РВСН;113548231 said:


> 27.04.14.


----------



## Bolzeng

*Paris*










Source


----------



## Sponsor

Jakob said:


> *ISTANBUL*
> Picture taken by mokoko:


:lol:
Is this for real?


----------



## 1lazio

^^This is for real.


----------



## openlyJane

*Liverpool, *_England:_


----------



## Skrapebook

Old Stockholm seen from west looking east










Taken by me


----------



## aarhusforever

*Berlin:* 

Not the best skyline in Europe in any way, shape or form, but the future looks veeeery promising with many planned skyscraper projects 


Berlin No. 1 von Funky_Touch auf Flickr


Berlin Lights von Funky_Touch auf Flickr


Berlin_20140429 von nsimn auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


The City von FuzzSummit auf Flickr


The City von FuzzSummit auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

First photo is from last year, but has never been postet in SSC. I love these kind of "busy" skyline photos 


Frankfurt railway von Nerwaque auf Flickr


IMG_1456_v200_final von VISIO.7 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Barcelona:*


IMG_7281 von E.Malet auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*


Milano's skyline during a wonderfull sunset von Renato Gelforte auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Aarhus:*


aarhus skyline von Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Blue hour at Rijnhaven (Rotterdam) von Erik0067 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


_C0A9890RE Tower Bridge and Docklands, Enlightenshade, Jon Perry, 2-5-14 von Jon Perry - Enlightenshade auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Lisbon:*


Lisbonne - 13 von pcbackup154 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline von pcbackup154 auf Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


La Défense view from Montmartre par Davide Seddio, sur Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *MIBC *


----------



## openlyJane

*Liverpool:*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow * by *sportaga *


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87702&period=30


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam by Topaas













by Topaas


----------



## aarhusforever

*Oslo:*


DownTown Oslo B/W von Hellraz0r auf Flickr


Oslo illuminated by fullmoon von Hellraz0r auf Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * gelio *










http://gelio.livejournal.com/


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*


Panorámica von edomingo auf Flickr


Sky line de Benidorm von edomingo auf Flickr


Crecimiento contínuo von edomingo auf Flickr


Skyline von ACarQuitecte auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


IMG_7446 von magdajb1 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hamburg:*


** Hamburg City ** von Kaischy auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Manchester:*


Media City von rvrich auf Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*










http://msk-foto.livejournal.com/1564820.html


----------



## Skrapebook

Stockholm seen from the south eastern parts of the inner city










Taken by me


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Kop van Zuid vanaf Rijnhaven Panorama von larsmarsrotterdam auf Flickr


Willemsbrug vanaf de Maasboulevard von larsmarsrotterdam auf Flickr


Leuvehaven by night von larsmarsrotterdam auf Flickr


----------



## Insulateshipper

Torino Italy


----------



## Insulateshipper

Torino, Italy


----------



## Insulateshipper

Genova, Italy


----------



## Insulateshipper

Naples, Italy


----------



## Insulateshipper

Beach close to Venice
Jesolo, Italy.









Its the last one for today, I promess


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris - La Defense von UndergroundMX auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Zürich:*


Zürich Skyline Sunset von Sandro Bisaro auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vilnius:*


Lietuva von Marco Di Leo auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


View from The Stone Gallery von Matthew Lumb (TheBigLumbowski) auf Flickr


London Landscape von Ian Smith (Studio72) auf Flickr


----------



## Insulateshipper

Napoli, Italy


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*


DSCF1541.jpg von HerrKrueger auf Flickr


20140518_3784 von alp_sirman auf Flickr


WP Istanbul Rooftop von katterigo auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Genoa:*


Genoese skyline von Bakshi77 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*


Warsaw skyline silhouette von fkwiatkowski auf Flickr


Warsaw skyline von fkwiatkowski auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


London skyline von Austin7nut auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline from the Harbor von jluster auf Flickr


Frankfurt skyline von PhoenixRoofing164 auf Flickr


the lights go on von DallasRoofing160 auf Flickr


Frankfurt aus dem Westen, iPhone-iPhoto-mJoppen-iClicks2014City of Frankfurt, seen from the west, iPhone-iPhoto-mJoppen-iClicks2014 von Martin Joppen auf Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


La Capitale vue du ciel. PARIS par R.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


20140523-DSC_9031-skyline_Rottedam.jpg von krijnvanputten auf Flickr


20140523-DSC_9047-skyline_Rottedam.jpg von krijnvanputten auf Flickr


20140523-DSC_9033-skyline_Rottedam.jpg von krijnvanputten auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Skyline Frankfurt von AK_74 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Skyline rouge von glaspp auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*


Markthal penthouse skyline view von mishavb auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*...AMAZING :cheers:


Paris vu du ciel von efabet auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Dusseldorf:*


Dusseldorf RhineIMG_0040 von angelc65 auf Flickr


Dusseldorf IMG_0136 von angelc65 auf Flickr


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*











https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNieznana?fref=photo


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna




Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

Canary Wharf par a.souppes, sur Flickr


Cityscape, London par basair, sur Flickr


_MGL1806 par nikkycasana, sur Flickr


The Shard par dan_garner, sur Flickr


South Bank, London, UK par tango-the-cat, sur Flickr


----------



## stefanguti

Wien again


----------



## DzhendoyanV

*M O S C O W* :cheers:


----------



## SAE United

*Rybinsk, Russia

*








source 









source









source


----------



## Demisgr77

Yekaterinburg


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna and the blue danube


----------



## aarhusforever

*Gothenburg:*


Åf skyline 05,3 von Spacepuzzy auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Liverpool:*


Blue Hour at Liverpool Skyline from Birkenhead, England von Fragga auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*


Frankfurt von Anita Pravits auf Flickr


Skyline Frankfurt-Main SW von treibstoff76 auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by РВСН 



РВСН;114473728 said:


> 25.05.14.


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg*:


Åf skyline 05,4 par Spacepuzzy, sur Flickr

With Karlavagnstornet & the highrises of RegionCity Gothenburg may get the best cluster in N&B region.


----------



## SAE United

*Saint Petersburg*










by me


----------



## Insulateshipper

Genoa


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milan


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milan


----------



## Insulateshipper

Naples


----------



## Oleg84

*Kyiv*



























































































*http://elektraua.livejournal.com/96474.html*


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...480.1073741828.456868574420626&type=1&theater


----------



## Fab87

*Brixia (Brescia) - Italy*

an interesting mix of old and new


Tramonto dal Castello di Brescia verso i palazzi di Brescia 2 di Matteo Rinaldi.it, su Flickr


Brescia 2 dal Castello di Matteo Rinaldi.it, su Flickr


Skyline 18 - Brescia di Matteo Rinaldi.it, su Flickr


----------



## dj4life

London, UK (my own picture):


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*



skyscraperus said:


> By www.facebook.com/ladefense.fr


----------



## ekko

*Yekaterinburg*


----------



## Awik




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Please, dont forget to credit (give the sources) to these photos posted.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot




----------



## cardiff

house of commons and Westminster abbey by Swami Stream, on Flickr

A view from Hornimans by will668, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from Dollar Bay by constructionchest, on Flickr

Canary Wharf at dusk by constructionchest, on Flickr

canada square by n.a., on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

I came back from my trip to London yesterday. While it was really interesting to see the clusters of skyscrapers from a distance, the same areas felt kinda soulless when walking around these buildings.


----------



## JanVL

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Please, dont forget to credit (give the sources) to these photos posted.


It's his own picture .


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*





















https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia?fref=photo


----------



## cardiff

dj4life said:


> I came back from my trip to London yesterday. While it was really interesting to see the clusters of skyscrapers from a distance, the same areas felt kinda soulless when walking around these buildings.


They are in business districts, if it wasn't business time then the areas would be pretty dead


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*













































with Amsterdam on the horizon










source: http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/remador122?sort=3&page=1


----------



## doguorsi2

Istanbul, Turkey. Taken by me, two hours ago.


----------



## fadeout

*Warsaw*
by _Hawk_








by Zapaleniec


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

P1050861 von stinkstivvel auf Flickr


----------



## EuroMaster

Utrecht










taken by
bouwpututrecht.nl


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*Milano* this night









*By Francesco Langiulli*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Istanbul:*


High rise skyline von Lost in SE Asia auf Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Primrose Hill (down) 3jul14 von richardbw9 auf Flickr


Parliament Hill von Clugg14 auf Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

*ISTANBUL*


DSC_0030 von svetlana.koshchy auf Flickr


İstanbul von Mustafa Mert Ülkü auf Flickr


_MG_7091_MG_7091 von koberjullia auf Flickr

Source









http://500px.com/photo/75481793/sunset-and-old-city-by-metin-akelma









http://www.fotokritik.com/3203524/istanbulun-newyorku









http://500px.com/photo/75472349/blue-moon-by-kursad-sezgin


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


View from Notre Dame...0733 par hansntareen, sur Flickr


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milano


----------



## Darhet

*Warsaw*


----------



## Zapaleniec

^^ Mógłbyś podpisywać, czyje zdjęcia wrzucasz... To poniżej jest moje...


Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*

view from Siegessäule - Berlin par Marco Fürstenberg, sur Flickr


Berlin Metropolis par Marian_Heinzmann, sur Flickr


The best View | Berlin, Germany par NicoTrinkhaus, sur Flickr


Berlin par gewissensbissen, sur Flickr


Berlin - Skyline par marcjohn.de, sur Flickr


Burning Sky par Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, sur Flickr


----------



## Zapaleniec

*WARSAW
*

Warsaw Cityscape B&W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


Warsaw Skyline B&W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photos from Warsaw


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by [D1ego] 



[D1ego] said:


> *07.07.2014*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris Skyline @ Sunset von A.G. Photographe auf Flickr


----------



## Darhet

Zapaleniec said:


> ^^ Mógłbyś podpisywać, czyje zdjęcia wrzucasz... To poniżej jest moje...


Wykasowałem je. Przesadzacie z tymi podpisami. Ze swego kompa równiez.


----------



## Zapaleniec

Szkoda słów...


----------



## cardiff

South London view from Stockwell by Will-Faichney-Photography, on Flickr

View From Monument, London (1) by Party Wall Surveyor, on Flickr

london skyline by m_a_piel, on Flickr

City of London by jane_sanders, on Flickr

Final hour by pic fix, on Flickr

Panorama of the City of London from Michael Cliffe House (winter 2013) by Alexander Kachkaev, on Flickr

View from Tower Bridge by ChasBed4d, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Poznan - Poland*



















By T. Hejna


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*

shooting film : La Défense vue de Suresnes par FranekN, sur Flickr


Ville Lumiere par Bernardo © (http://Ricci-Armani.com), sur Flickr


Parisian skyline from afar par simon_music, sur Flickr


shooting film : spring goes on par FranekN, sur Flickr


Paris Skyline par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Paris Skyline par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Paris Skyline par -pieton-, sur Flickr


Paris/Courbevoie - Vue sur la Défense @ Sunset par -_Guillaume_-, sur Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*





































By Kafarek


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*



















Source : http://realt.onliner.by/2014/07/02/defense/


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milan


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hague:*


Koekamp por vanderven.patrick, en Flickr


P1010551 - Version 2 por Bram Ernst, en Flickr


P1010545 por Bram Ernst, en Flickr


P1010577 - Version 2 por Bram Ernst, en Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*FIGUEIRA DA FOZ - PORTUGAL*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56357101










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56356703










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56356827










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56356906










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56357211










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56357254










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56372794


----------



## justproject

*London*

London - sunset by maudepaillardcoyette, on Flickr


Good morning london- sunrise on Canary Warf by maudepaillardcoyette, on Flickr


Sunset on the city by maudepaillardcoyette, on Flickr


----------



## Skyscraperking1566

*Poznań*



Sponsor said:


> Moje z wczoraj
> 
> >>>


----------



## Insulateshipper

Jesolo, Venice, Italia


----------



## justproject

*Batumi* city second skyline


----------



## domtoren

*Netherlands*

Arnhem





































Amsterdam






















































































































source http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/remador143?sort=3&page=1


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*



Avemano said:


> Le 4 août :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dzzdzz/14658657670/sizes/l/


----------



## Insulateshipper

Zurich Switzerland


----------



## Insulateshipper

milano


----------



## DzhendoyanV

mr. MyXiN said:


> *08.08.14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: http://stroi.mos.ru/photogallery/al...odu-s-sobyanin-m-husnullin-a-bochkarev?page=2


 *M O S C O W *


----------



## justproject

There will be 2 new skyscrapers, here in Batumi.


----------



## ww_lodz

*Łódź, Poland*

The central part of the skyline:









instagram.com/anieze


----------



## DeNi$

_*MOSCOW*_

*08.08.14*




























http://stroi.mos.ru/photogallery/al...odu-s-sobyanin-m-husnullin-a-bochkarev?page=2


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


Paris por julianoz//, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*


2 por torpenhow3, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*


Warsaw Cityscape por Sebastian Deptula, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Royal Observatory por josephsailsman, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*


Skyline Milan por PatrickHansy, en Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv*









http://fere-expertt.livejournal.com/8194.html


----------



## Georgia777

Batumi 
 
 
London


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv*









http://fere-expertt.livejournal.com/5580.html



























http://fere-expertt.livejournal.com/8194.html


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*























































https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia?fref=nf


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv*









http://kievstreets.org/photo/391


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*










http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/remador145?sort=3&page=1


----------



## aarhusforever

*Brussels:*


Skylines of the EU capitals (x-post from /r/Europe) por joetopichak, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


IMG_8793 por nataly.linzey, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw:*


Warsaw por Bartek71, en Flickr


Warsaw por Bartek71, en Flickr


Warsaw por Bartek71, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*


DSC06567 por diapopro, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Barbican - 07.08.14 004 por Aljiman, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vilnius:*


Vilnius Cityscape por Rudlin, en Flickr


----------



## LArchitect

Skyscraperking1566 said:


> Poznań



M
Or


----------



## JanVL

LArchitect said:


> M
> Or


.?


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*


























































































































































https://www.facebook.com/pages/Artur-Witkowski-Photography/1410253622567067?sk=photos_stream


----------



## robhood

*London*

Checking out some possible UKGovcamp venues by James Arthur Cattell, on Flickr

Down by the jetty by yabberdab, on Flickr

London skyline at night by oliver.kratzke, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Istanbul:*


Bosphorus Bridge por Harangozó Márton, en Flickr


Top of the World por Harangozó Márton, en Flickr


----------



## robhood

*London*



Core Rising said:


> DPP_0007 by corerising, on Flickr
> 
> DPP_0010 by corerising, on Flickr
> 
> DPP_0018 by corerising, on Flickr
> 
> DPP_0036 by corerising, on Flickr
> 
> DPP_0035 by corerising, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Aarhus:*


Grundfos Kollegiet 6. august 2014. Foto: Per Ryolf por perryolf, en Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Gdansk, Poland*










https://www.facebook.com/MetroPolis...0.1407691552./893496330667172/?type=3&theater


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by mr. MyXiN 



mr. MyXiN said:


> *10.08.14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1920x1080*


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/bartek.ber...57614345795.1073741842.100002346887764&type=1


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*


Vienna DC por Tanja Arnold Photography, en Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*


Skyscrapers por Maciek Makowski, en Flickr


----------



## panthiocodin

Warsaw - OMG


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/elisabeth85/14955463115/in/[email protected]/


La Défense Tour Société Générale par Azphotographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Hamburg*








http://gwegner.de









www.heise.de









www.creativitycosmos.com


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/2514384150...1438415053425/259498880914045/?type=1&theater










https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia/...6868574420626/649507975156684/?type=1&theater


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Central Bucharest (the business district with its talls is up North, not seen from this angle)


----------



## DzhendoyanV

Moscow in the near future....


----------



## willman87

*B A R C E L O N A*










http://www.forcadelladministrador.com/uploads/images/20140616110556_CiuBcn_001751.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

@DzhendoyanV: Moscow photo is yours? I dont see any credits...


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Paris par Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## BenC32

*London*



London by Chest


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv*









https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_335290753/album-39742852_00/rev









https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_327751708/album-39742852_00/rev


















https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_327751708/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700286&page=151


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

dramatic skies over London by London From The Rooftops, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*

Old Danube by _gate_, on Flickr

Vienna's skyline by _gate_, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*

20140819-IMG_8487-2 by a4089627, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Frankfurt by ConstiAB, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Antwerp:*

Rainbow ... by Aquarius15, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Liverpool:*

Liverpool. by Jakoolis, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

London skyline 6 by Claire Young, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:*

Moscow business center. Simply magnificent by Artie!), on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=89373&period=30


----------



## dexter2

Łódź:








by MiBac[/IMG]


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Frankfurt Skyline by mohanty_sagar, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv*




































http://freedownfall.livejournal.com/46214.html


----------



## aarhusforever

*Munich:*

Munich Skyline by -AX-, on Flickr


----------



## msquaredb

vinttt said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700286&page=151


Amazing! Still would like to see some smaller buildings around the main cluster to facilitate a more fluid transition to the rest of the cityscape.


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

*Belgrade*

Charging by dragotodor, on Flickr

Panorama of Belgrade, Serbia by Ivan Stanković, on Flickr

Belgrade, Serbia by Ivan Stanković, on Flickr


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

wtf have i done? double post


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Cold and Concrete par Loïc Lagarde, sur Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Paris WoW










by MBarendse, on Flickr










by maykeul2010, on Flickr










by olvwu | 莫方, on Flickr










by olvwu | 莫方, on Flickr










by olvwu | 莫方, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









https://vk.com/id1622296?w=wall1622296_850


----------



## SASH

*3 Skylines seen from 1 point!*



domtoren said:


> *Almere *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amsterdam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Utrecht*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Moscow City










by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr










by ikhou, on Flickr










by Wholesale of void | The Best of Russia 2013 winner, on Flickr










by Sergey Alimov, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*



http://500px.com/photo/80177381/-by-ivan-musinov?from=user_favorites&user_id=188960


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Frankfurt










by ode2life, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

 

http://500px.com/photo/80598795/moscow-city-by-olga-parshina


----------



## justproject

*Tbilisi* is rising


----------



## justproject

*Batumi*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Frankfurt










Frankfurt by Luke Lai, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Aarhus skyline:*

aarhus skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Oslo:*

28.08.14 Blue hour by Knut Ove Pettersen, on Flickr


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milan


----------



## Franh099

*Barcelona*


Sunset in Barcelona by tuomas.kaisti, on Flickr


View – Vista de Barcelona (Spain), HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr


----------



## Franh099

*Madrid*


Madrid Skyline by Rafa.E, on Flickr


MADRID- un cielo- de ciudad by PlátaR, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

ECB Frankfurt by True_Bavarian, on Flickr

Skyline Frankfurt III by PhotoArt Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*

DSC_1778jpg by B.N.Zazo, on Flickr

DSC_1780jpg by B.N.Zazo, on Flickr


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

*Belgrade*

panorama by Petar Tosic, on Flickr


----------



## Giorgio Calla

Sofia​








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1688886&page=11









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1054781&page=148









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1054781&page=148









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=838486&page=115









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=838486&page=115​


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milan


----------



## Kristian_KG

justproject said:


> *Batumi*


...is very nice Asian city.


----------



## Oleg84

*Kyiv*





































*http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/231603.html*


----------



## the man from k-town

kyiv looks amazing with all that rivers, curves and bridges! 

MADRID

Anochecer en Sanchinarro 8 by sgprecords, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*

Paris 23-08-2014 (33) by bartyog, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









http://vk.com/voskresensky_a


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*

Vienna Skyline by Fu-tography.com, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

*Batumi*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Lyon:*

view on Lyon by listraveler, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Museumsuferfest Frankfurt 2014 (870833) by Thomas Becker, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


La Defense vue de Longchamp par Vince Mako, sur Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*


















https://vk.com/galeevramil


----------



## Xorcist

Edit


----------



## EuroMaster

aarhusforever said:


> *Aarhus skyline:*
> 
> aarhus skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


Nice skyline!

Is that Norway in the distance??


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*









Paweł Sudoł

https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...6877582361279/709730939075941/?type=1&theater


----------



## Fabri88

Frankfurt Skyline by bahnmeisterei, on Flickr


----------



## Langy

Today sunset on Milan


----------



## Langy

Today sunset on Milan


----------



## robhood

*London*

140830-2000_23C8188.jpg by David J Pearson, on Flickr

London skyline by Leukaemia & Lymphoma Research, on Flickr


----------



## robhood

*London*

Point Taken... by Always Sneaky, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*

DSC_0219 by eddygrrl, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

EuroMaster said:


> Nice skyline!
> 
> Is that Norway in the distance??


No, that is a beautiful Island called Samsoe...Norway is 400 km further north


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*

Rotterdam Skyline by sciiyosata, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Skyline FFM by True_Bavarian, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*

Untitled by Le Hibou, on Flickr


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna - from Hitbytheneptunes in the Austrian section:


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milan


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

O2 and Canary wharf by David-five-o, on Flickr

Canary wharf panorama by David-five-o, on Flickr

B&W O2 and Canary wharf panorama by David-five-o, on Flickr

Canary wharf skyline by David-five-o, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

*Batumi*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*...1 year old, but never postet before in SSC 

Bembeltown birdseyeview by PhoenixRoofing164, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Its the 1st photo of Frankfurt, in this thread?! :nuts: :cheers:


----------



## justproject

Batumi at night


----------



## justproject

Batumi


----------



## aarhusforever

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Its the 1st photo of Frankfurt, in this thread?! :nuts: :cheers:


:lol:


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

London by Ernst_P., on Flickr

London by Ernst_P., on Flickr

London by Ernst_P., on Flickr


----------



## fadeout

*Warsaw:*


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*

Vienna DC & Neue Donau by PatrickHansy, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Barcelona: *

Vista desde el Parc Güell - Forum Business Park by usf1fan2, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vilnius:*

DSC02511 by frabonino, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Paris 140903 109.jpg par juergen.mangelsdorf, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bratan/3742999945/in/[email protected]/


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Frankfurt4 by cordula.hilgert, on Flickr

Bankenviertel Frankfurt by frawolf77, on Flickr

Skyline Frankfurt by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## iamtheSTIG

sorry for editing your post, but these are not skyline photos of Nottingham city


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren

*Netherlands*

Utrecht





































Rotterdam 



















source 
http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## TimeAndTide

domtoren said:


> Utrecht


How high is that church ?


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


La Défense 3 par morosphinx, sur Flickr


La Défense par Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

TimeAndTide said:


> How high is that church ?


112.5 m


----------



## TimeAndTide

aarhusforever said:


> 112.5 m


Thanks !!!


----------



## newfvgffm

...


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

*Belgrade*

Na Jug ! / On the South ! by Milutin Dukić, on Flickr

SAM_6309 by mladencoko, on Flickr

SAM_6803 by mladencoko, on Flickr

SAM_6752 by mladencoko, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

Batumi


----------



## Napo

*MILAN*








[/QUOTE]


----------



## justproject

Batumi(second half of the city)


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

West and South East London 12130914 010 by PCTATLANTEANHUNTER, on Flickr

091214 London view Z14_3561 by Vladimir Zakharov ヴラディミール ザハロ, on Flickr

London view by joe.ward123, on Flickr

Untitled by Facebook.com/SunPrints, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Valencia: *

Desde el Micalet by Diego Obiol, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Hamburg:*

Hamburg by M.Klaar Fotografien, on Flickr
¨


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*

France, Paris, La Defense skyline | September 2014 by templab, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

This is from 2012 but it's worth posting for this rare angle on central Bucharest, from the South:










https://www.facebook.com/UltimulEta...7012953417886/609161235869721/?type=1&theater


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Frankfurt










"Hauptwache", Frankfurt am Main Skyline - Past & Present by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr


----------



## Insulateshipper

Genoa


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna




cz said:


>


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


La_Defense par lukic.drazen, sur Flickr


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam


DubbelJ said:


> IMG_20140907_155256 by jasperjoosten, on Flickr



Rotterdam market hall area








by Michiel


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milan


----------



## Insulateshipper

Torino


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

Moscow downtown by Flaksis Andzs, on Flickr


----------



## ElSevillano22

SEVILLE - SPAIN


----------



## justproject

Batumi


----------



## dj4life

A small, but nice skyline: *Umeå, Sweden*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15252919131/


----------



## taxi

*Katowice*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*










Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr










Moscow International Business Center "Moscow-City" by Nataliya Belitskaya, on Flickr


----------



## KamZolt

taxi said:


> *Katowice*



Nice shot, but where's the skyline?


----------



## KamZolt

Rotterdam (September 7, 2014)



Skyline2 by KamZolt, on Flickr


Skyline1 by KamZolt, on Flickr​


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*Wroclaw*










Background by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...6877582361279/718304738218561/?type=1&theater










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...0.1411121495./717364108312624/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/2514384150...0.1411121523./265997156930884/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...0.1411121495./716005158448519/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/BLOGUSZ/ph...7946849403029/279320485598998/?type=1&theater


----------



## robhood

*Manchester*

Manchester skyline by pedrik, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

*Batumi*










skyscrapers and highrises in Batumi

1.Batumi technical university 200m completed
2.Porta Batumi tower 240m U/C
3.Babillon tower 171m U/C
4.orbi residence 100m+ completed
5.alphabetic tower 130m
6.sea towers 100m+ completed
7.cubic tower 130m App
8.Trump tower 220m App
9.Yalcin star residences 100m+ T/O
10.radisson blu Batumi 80m+


----------



## justproject

*Batumi*


----------



## domtoren

*Domtoren, Utrecht, 112 m.*



TimeAndTide said:


> How high is that church ?


Well, 112 m high.


----------



## domtoren

Telephonic location determination:










Tower with Andalusian flag:










Strangely enough, nobody in there spoke Spanish, but the tower could be ascended!

Library and big pencil (reading and writing):










Inspiring for people wanting to create here an SSC clone:










Big Oil in the distance:










More highrises:










And now views from the ground:



















source http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


paris longchamps la défense par p.colliot, sur Flickr


La Défense par Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


La Défense - Fireworks (Defacto) par Wael.yh, sur Flickr


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam compilation by Sash



SASH said:


> Nach Frankurt kommt:
> 
> Erasmusbrug by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr
> 
> De Rotterdam by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr
> 
> De Wilhelminapier by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr
> 
> Skyline Rotterdam .. by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr
> 
> Kruisplein by Ossip van Duivenbode, on Flickr
> 
> Timmerhuis by ossipvanduivenbode, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2738a by ger hadem, on Flickr
> 
> Das war natürlich nur ein Scherz.
> 
> Nach F'furt kommt:
> Paris
> Warschau
> London
> Rotterdam
> Moskou
> Istanbul
> Den Haag
> Mailand


----------



## Widur

*Varsó*



alexanderson said:


> (...)





nostalgy said:


> https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3914/14979426897_c9c14833d8_b.jpg





adamMa said:


>


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

Untitled by shawnliustudio.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Copenhagen, Denmark*:

Copenhagen by night - Searching for Northern light - No.1 by Thomas Rousing Photography, on Flickr

Copenhagen by night - Searching for Northern light - No.2 by Thomas Rousing Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Oslo, Norway*:

Norway, Oslo, Bjørvika, Barcode by p_h_o_t_o_m_i_c, on Flickr

Barcode by night by olekvi, on Flickr

Oslo/Bjørvika by night. by Tom L. Nilsen | Norway | Oslo | Kirkenes, on Flickr

IMG_6217 by NWS Photography, on Flickr


----------



## taxi

KamZolt said:


> Nice shot, but where's the skyline?


thanks for reminding, mr. obvious.


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

 

http://500px.com/photo/84004673/mibc-by-ivan-musinov


----------



## aarhusforever

*Brussels:*

Brussels' skyline by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr

Same same but different by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

*ISTANBUL*

_picture taken by myself._









_picture taken by myself._









http://500px.com/photo/83990895/istanbul-skyline-of-2014-by-bernardo-ricci-armani









http://500px.com/photo/81809237/istanbul-at-night-by-salam-mahyoub









http://500px.com/photo/81827763/skyscrapers-v3-by-erkan-ozgur-yılmaz


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam


nostalgy said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wilcozpics/10417834444/





nostalgy said:


> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1600x1200q90/36/ytdb.jpg







nostalgy said:


> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8390/8637251312_152742b4d9_o.jpg


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15305840871/


Paris par NullSession, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm, Sweden*:

DSC_0342 by elmenbestel, on Flickr

1/5 of Liljeholmskajen (Kajen4)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/luddizphotos/14974431302/in/photostream/

Hornsberg strand


skyline of Stockholm by jujemisa, on Flickr


----------



## Apteryx

Milan | Italy



meteoforumitalia said:


>


----------



## Apteryx

Milan | Italy (2)



meteoforumitalia said:


> a parte le prime che sono dello scorso inverno, le altre sono tutte di agosto (foto di Gusme):


----------



## Oleg84

*Bonus from Kyiv*






*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBGHdqXuD0E*


----------



## kkpugh726

Loved that video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## justproject

Batumi


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates guys, but dont forget to give credits to your posts


----------



## Napo

*Milan* (pic taken by the italian forumer _Orcokahn_ )


----------



## justproject

*Tbilisi*

#tbilisi #georgia #тбилиси #грузия by Kasya Shahovskaya, on Flickr


----------



## BenC32

*London by Chest*



*London by Chest*


----------



## ReefGear

*Warsaw* - make sure to watch in HD!






(source: https://www.facebook.com/MetroPolish)


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Sunset and Tour Eiffel par naibank, sur Flickr


DSC08396 par TranVTran, sur Flickr



vincent1746 said:


>


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

http://mark-shejder.livejournal.com/35121.html


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Bucharest










https://www.facebook.com/ViaBucures...7389832274355/942851069061562/?type=1&theater


----------



## natansalda

Vitaliy Romanov said:


> http://mark-shejder.livejournal.com/35121.html


Where is that? Looks cool!


----------



## singoone

I reckon it's Kyiv.


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milano, Italy


----------



## EMArg

Skylines of Europe: Milan - Venice - Florence - Genoa - Nice - Paris - Budapest - Vienna


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Paris is waking up par Régis Corbet, sur Flickr


Tour Carpe Diem - La Défense par vincentmontcuit, sur Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * Boch *










http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Princes Dock from Everton Ridge by Liverpool Suburbia, on Flickr

Liverpool Skyline by stephenbird482, on Flickr

Changing Night Sky Over Liverpool Waterfront.02 by John At Mistance Weimaraners, on Flickr

New buildings on the Liverpool skyline, by the pierhead. by Liz21UK, on Flickr

NewBrighton_14 by boomose, on Flickr

liverpool skyline by exacta2a, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

*ISTANBUL*


Levent, Istanbul by kadircelep, on Flickr


skyline by Hammonia, on Flickr


----------



## ken2000ac

London from the top of the Shard:


London - City from The Shard by kenny mccartney, on Flickr

London - Waterloo & Westminster from the Shard by kenny mccartney, on Flickr

London - St. Paul's & Thames from the Shard by kenny mccartney, on Flickr

London - Tower Bridge and Canary Wharf from the Shard by kenny mccartney, on Flickr

London - City from the Shard II by kenny mccartney, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:



il fenomeno said:


>


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

Kyiv








http://camrador.livejournal.com/117577.html


----------



## aarhusforever

*Aarhus:*

aarhus skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff




----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Skyline seen from Schaumainkai @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany by JH_1982, on Flickr

Skyline seen from Eiserner Steg @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany by JH_1982, on Flickr

Skyline seen from Main-Neckar-Brücke @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany by JH_1982, on Flickr

Skyline seen from Osthafenbrücke @ Night, Frankfurt, Germany by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Amsterdam:*

View on Amsterdam by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Berlin:*

Blue Houre over Berlin by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr

Berliner Skyline by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff




----------



## aarhusforever

*Antwerp:*

Cruise Ship MS Fram ... Hurtigruten Cruises. Arriving. by Aquarius15, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

*Łódź*, *Poland*:



stefbra said:


> fot. brite/stefbra MZiB


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Skyline by finepixler1, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*

View over Vienna by _gate_, on Flickr

Old Danube by _gate_, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

Istanbul, Turkey;









https://500px.com/photo/85684357/istanbul-nights-by-burak-sevinç[/QUOTE]


----------



## ElSevillano22

Seville​


----------



## Insulateshipper

Genoa / Genova


----------



## justproject

London

London Bridge by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr

The City by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Zürich:*

Zürich by _gate_, on Flickr


----------



## fadeout

*Warsaw:*
by AnatomiaFormy


----------



## nandos

I've never been to europe, I didn't know european cities have some nice skyscrapers, I thought it was all classical buildings, I like classical buildings anyway. I thought, cityscape of skyscrapers are more common sight of north american, and east asian cities.


----------



## Oleg84

*Kyiv city, bonus 2*






*www.aerialpv.com.ua*


----------



## Oleg84

*Kyiv*



















*http://vk.com/aerial_pv*


----------



## KamZolt

Rotterdam (September 7, 2014)


RTTRDM07092014_01 by KamZolt, on Flickr


RTTRDM07092014_02 by KamZolt, on Flickr​


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

*Belgrade*

Untitled by Riodaricma, on Flickr

Untitled by Riodaricma, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/greenjar/15425623276/in/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/self-unemployed/15465474586/in/[email protected]/


----------



## dexter2

Street level skyline, Łódź, Poland



ww_lodz said:


> *source*: instagram.com/papaciak


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

















https://vk.com/rdream1










https://vk.com/fedya_ro










https://vk.com/al_kors










https://vk.com/bestblackguy










https://vk.com/nmkozlov


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milan


----------



## nervyzombie

nandos said:


> I've never been to europe, I didn't know european cities have some nice skyscrapers, I thought it was all classical buildings, I like classical buildings anyway. I thought, cityscape of skyscrapers are more common sight of north american, and east asian cities.


European skylines are small and poor. Even London, best europe's skyline is only like mid tier by world's standards. Definetly cityscape of skyscrapers is more common sight for north american and asian cities, actually there is only about ten cities in Europe that have some kind of skyline, in US alone you can find more.


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

London best in Europe? loool
European states are small, we dont have big economies so we dont have skylines with couple of megatalls. Only Moscow does


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^nervyzombie, I think, you're the only here the European skylines finds bad.


*Frankfurt Skyline*









by Hotu Matua, on Flickr









by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

Quelle: heliflug.net









http://www.heliflug.net/2014/06/20/rund-um-die-skyline-von-frankfurt-am-main/


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt Skyline*









by JohannFFM on flickr

*scroll>>>*


Skyline Frankfurt von Bornheim by frawolf77, on Flickr

https://www.flickr.com/photos/frawolf77/


----------



## KiffKiff

nervyzombie said:


> London, best europe's skyline


Thanks for this great moment of humor.


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg*:

Gasklockan by Spacepuzzy, on Flickr


----------



## stinkysteel

Im a Londoner and i think Liverpool has a more satisfying skyline than London right now. But when it comes to sheer size and depth London in my opinion is the daddy in europe. When you guys compare the skylines you don't really get the scale from photos as fabulous as they are. There are many more beautiful cities in europe than London but London is getting bigger and hopefully better!
As for modern towers in europe.. in my opinion the shard is second best to the gherkin, a truly world class building. But comparison is the killer of joy as they say!


----------



## doguorsi2

..


----------



## christos-greece

*Genova, Italy*
Zena non riposa (GE) by Ondablv, on Flickr

Genova, skyline by forastico, on Flickr

stormy weather by nedualismineregole, on Flickr

Binari ferroviari e skyline Genova by Davide Romanini, on Flickr

Genoa Skyline by Kevin Borland, on Flickr


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

Kyiv at night
















































by http://camrador.livejournal.com/118324.html


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia/...6868574420626/678031058971042/?type=1&theater


----------



## xanterra

Warsaw is just fine-it looks great,I like it. I just don't like the Palace of Culture-it simply doesn't fit in to the Capital of Poland. The whole building is like a reminder- a sign. I know I think to much about this "Foreign Influence". Ideological reasons maybe cause I like the Seven Sisters in Moscow


----------



## JanVL

Its history is controversial, but Warsaw is unthinkable without it somehow. It might be restored within a few years and will look better again.


----------



## JanVL

*Poznan, Poland*



















By Pawelski


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

Kyiv - the old town








https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_341828510/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

An Architect's Delight by DobingDesign, on Flickr

Nightie Night by DobingDesign, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*

The Benidorm Skyline (Panasonic TZ60) by markdbaynham, on Flickr

Benidorm by claudiu.gherman (dr.croco) - I'm back! , on Flickr

Benidorm - Lightning by claudiu.gherman (dr.croco) - I'm back! , on Flickr

Se está nublado... by J.Romeu, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Deutschherrnbrücke-7 by martinmueller411, on Flickr

Zeilgalerie-3 by martinmueller411, on Flickr

Zeilgalerie-4 by martinmueller411, on Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by marcos_87, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*





































http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/69253.html


----------



## Insulateshipper

ExCaliBourBG said:


> London best in Europe? loool
> European states are small, we dont have big economies so we dont have skylines with couple of megatalls. Only Moscow does


European Union is, for the moment in 2014, the first economic power in the world. Russia don't have bigest economy than France or Uk... and it's 2.5 times population... 

Europe have old towns everywhere, and have to build new building in respect with history and tradition. That's why our skyline are not so impressive than other continent, and that's why europe is the first destination for turist, cause they like our way of life of tradition and history.

Paris for me have the best skyline. I like the density and also the position of the cluster, the contest is majestic with the arc the triomphe and the champ Elysée, it gives a fantastic perspective.


----------



## Dokan

*MILAN *



meteoforumitalia said:


> foto incredibilmente bella di 5 giorni fa da Brunate credo (già postata nel TD internazionale):
> 
> 
> Milan Skyline di Giorgino23, su Flickr


----------



## SAE United

*Kostroma*










source


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Vienna*

DSC_0035 by ChegiNeni, on Flickr

DSC_0013 by ChegiNeni, on Flickr









http://www.archdaily.com/523598/lib...ty-of-economics-vienna-zaha-hadid-architects/


----------



## cardiff

Birmingham

Birmingham August 2014 2 by Neil Barnsley, on Flickr


----------



## vincent1746

Paris, last saturday :


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

Not much a skyline, but awesome photo of *Belgrade*

View From New Belgrade Buildings by Djordje Boskovic, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

vinttt said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7655 by Jeystudy, on Flickr


Awesome!


----------



## JanVL

*Wroclaw, Poland*




























*By ufoizba*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1273221&page=163


----------



## taxi

Katowice from Koszutka district:


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









http://vk.com/artamonov_msc










http://vk.com/denis_mx










http://vk.com/artamonov_msc










http://vk.com/kirill_opex










http://vk.com/id145671172


----------



## Jakob

*Ankara*




























https://500px.com/photo/86786539/anka-by-orhan-şeref-akkanat









Picture taken by Can't touch this:


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/MetroPolish?fref=ts


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*








http://vk.com/denis_mx


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*


Levent, Istanbul by kadircelep, on Flickr


conv 1137 by Tony Withers photography, on Flickr

https://500px.com/photo/87241577/rumeli-hisarı-roumeli-hissar-castle-by-lokman-orzan










skyline by Hammonia, on Flickr

Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris - La Defense, France*
Paris, La Defense by samm 02, on Flickr

random shots on reversal film at La Défense on #kelby #WWPW2014 by FranekN, on Flickr

Une semaine ˆ Paris en Mai 2009 by desbiensmichel, on Flickr

Reflet à la Défense by Corben @, on Flickr

La Défense (Paris) by Philippe Clabots, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vilnius:*

Untitled by Dudina18, on Flickr

Lithuania by elena.griskeviciute, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Vienna:*

Vienna Skyline (Fuji X100S) by [bruno raffa], on Flickr

Vienna Skyline by Fu-tography.com, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Antwerp:*

Cruise Ship Braemar ... Fred. Olsen Cruise Lines. Departure. by Aquarius15, on Flickr

Cruise Ship Braemar ... Fred.Olsen Cruise Lines. Departure. by Aquarius15, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

London Skyline from Primrose Hill by Majama2013, on Flickr

Canary by Lamarr LEMTRIX Golding, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*

Daybreak at M30, Madrid by jjelasala, on Flickr

Madrid, Skyline by jjelasala, on Flickr

Salamanca, Madrid, Spain by globetrekimages, on Flickr

Madrid, Azca. Paralelepípedos. by Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

City from Bush House by Matt From London, on Flickr

010 by Neptune 777, on Flickr

20141021_12 by Badly Drawn Dad, on Flickr

Untitled by extreme_ironing, on Flickr


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milano


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milano, Italia


----------



## aarhusforever

*Brussels:*

Same same but different by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr

Brussels by Bruno Coelho PT, on Flickr

Brussels' skyline by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*

Untitled by Shineswithoutend, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*

Kop van zuid panorama by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

London Skyline by Kazzizhubby, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Tallinn, Estonia*:

Tallinn by Romet Lüütsepp, on Flickr


----------



## RoosterCg

Photos by *Chest* in the UK Skybar:


----------



## justproject

*Tbilisi*

The Bridge of Peace, Tbilisi, Georgia by riina503, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Frankfurt: "Religion" vs Religion or "The Wall" by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*

skyline di Milano by federicobianchi11, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

London Skyline by andrew_fletcher_uk, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Paris:*

chill by Mcyes, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

_*Liverpool:*_


----------



## aarhusforever

*Madrid:*

Skyline de Madrid. by Flipi Nubenegra, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

The Shard by constructionchest, on Flickr

East London by constructionchest, on Flickr

View down the Thames by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Dnipropetrovsk









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=90509&period=30


----------



## DzhendoyanV

M O S C O W


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


La Défense. par theoneiloveorg, sur Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

Sunrise Over the City by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

*London*

The Walkie Talkie by constructionchest, on Flickr

London Canary Wharf by constructionchest, on Flickr


More London Riverside by XT Inc., on Flickr


102814 City of London Z14_9172 by Vladimir Zakharov ヴラディミール ザハロ, on Flickr


----------



## fadeout

*Warsaw*
by Zapaleniec








by kafarek


----------



## DzhendoyanV

.....*M*.....*O*.....*S*.....*C*.....*O*.....*W*.....


----------



## Oleg84

DzhendoyanV said:


> .....M.....O.....S.....C.....O.....W..... http://www.radikal.ru


Looks like Mordor...


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



















By Sławek


----------



## aarhusforever

*Manchester:*

Manchester Skyline by NightFall404, on Flickr

Salford Quays - Media City by ConorMcNealPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

Royal Victoria, London by SE9 London, on Flickr

Canary Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr

Central London skyline by night by Will-Faichney-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Paris par Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


LA DEFENSE par steve lorillere, sur Flickr


Paris par Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*



Москва by k_o_l_e_n_k_a, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

https://500px.com/photo/87848235/bosphorus-by-erdal-suat-


----------



## JanVL

*Gdynia, Poland*










By req


----------



## werner10

Amsterdam


Michiel said:


> City centre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South-axis district


Amsterdam Arena area


Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bocaj1963/4489123074/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Amsterdam West


Wuppeltje said:


>


South-axis district 


Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5117588703/sizes/z/in/photostream/


Amstel station area


AMS guy said:


> bron


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










By Zapaleniec


----------



## Benediktus

*Bremerhaven 2010*


----------



## justproject

*London*

The dark city, London by HartwellPhotography, on Flickr


London-3404_tonemapped-web by mmichalak.info, on Flickr


Outside London City Hall by snappy_snapz, on Flickr


London Oct 2014-87.jpg by Steve8415, on Flickr


City of London by Nexus Nine Photography, on Flickr


London sunset from the Tower by SimonLea2012, on Flickr


Pontoon landing stage on Thames, London by Nigel Blake, 8 MILLION views Thankyou!, on Flickr


London Eye View by bartleyw, on Flickr


Among Giants by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Oslo:*

Oslo Skyline Panorama by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Riga:* by Vecais Sakarnis 



Vecais Sakarnis said:


> Riga today:


----------



## aarhusforever

*Rotterdam:*

Rotterdam 2014 by CloudyEye BlueSky, on Flickr

Rotterdam 2014 by CloudyEye BlueSky, on Flickr


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

*Belgrade*








http://www.novosti.rs/vesti/beograd.74.html:517650-Centar-grada-prepolovljen


----------



## greekalmost

Heraklion, Crete, Greece

20130924_150154 by greekalmost, on Flickr

20130924_144907 by greekalmost, on Flickr

20130924_143931 by greekalmost, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Moscow:* by _Night City Dream_ 



_Night City Dream_ said:


> 1 .11. 2014.


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

London Skyline by lobsterpictures, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*










galeevramil


----------



## dj4life

*Riga, Latvia*:

Rīga skyline by Helmuts Guigo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Vilnius, Lithuania*:

Untitled by Anton Makarov, on Flickr

Vilnius after sunset by tomasromasevski, on Flickr

Human Rights Training by stevensheehy, on Flickr

Gediminas tower and cityscape by tomasromasevski, on Flickr

Vilnius cityscape by tomasromasevski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Riga, Latvia*
Skyline, Riga by Sven's Space, on Flickr

Rīga skyline by Helmuts Guigo, on Flickr

Rīga by A.Darviņa -LV-, on Flickr

Winter dusk - Riga by fede_gen88, on Flickr

Winter dusk - Riga by fede_gen88, on Flickr


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

Kyiv - Pechersk hills

































































http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

Red by manalsali, on Flickr

Hubs by manalsali, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Berlin:*

Berlin - Skyline Messe Nord by claudecastor, on Flickr

Berlin - Skyline Red Dusk by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Red magic Skyline by citdesign, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/trango3/15147478051/in/[email protected]/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/domhorus/15072830104/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jackal26

Ankara









http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/next-level-ankara/3881


----------



## aarhusforever

*Benidorm:*

BENIDORM-ALICANTE by sergeteix, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Malmö, Sweden*:

Centralstationen, Malmö by s_p_o_c, on Flickr


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

Kyiv
































http://mark-shejder.livejournal.com


----------



## Vitaliy Romanov

http://camrador.livejournal.com/122508.html#cutid1


----------



## openlyJane

_*Liverpool:*_


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

That thing is *DOPE*! How high it is?


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/slavado


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Frankfurt, Herbst-Skyline by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

^^ Nice perspective!

Roughly where the second tallest yellow crane is, will be built another 110 m skyscraper. Construction works will start at the beginning of 2015.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

vitoria-gasteiz (E)
Panoramica Vitoria-Gasteiz. Prueba 1 con fallo by Iaski Ruiz de Azua | Photography, on Flickr
Panorámica Salburua by Kakeron, on Flickr


----------



## Umformer

Yekaterinburg


----------



## aarhusforever

*Milano:*

Milano Marriot 005 by superlorenzz, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

*London*

Thames 6 am by vulture labs, on Flickr


Wrens View by Facebook.com/SunPrints, on Flickr

City of London Skyline by Rambling0n, on Flickr


City of London Skyline by Rambling0n, on Flickr

Land of Magic by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

^^Paris dense ocean of urbanism is so freaking awesome

*
Hamburg*








http://digital-photodesign.de









http://nahdran.wordpress.com/


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by * Kirgam *


----------



## Insulateshipper

Genova


----------



## aarhusforever

*London:*

Untitled by j3k16b94, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*London*:

London at Dusk by NOAC_, on Flickr

Skyline by elementdavid, on Flickr

I ♥ London by weathergil, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm*:

View over Stockholm from Hammarbybacken by AdamTje, on Flickr

View over Stockholm from Hammarbybacken by AdamTje, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## 1lazio

*Warsaw*

Warsaw Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


Warsaw Skyline B&W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


Warsaw Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## dj4life

*Paris*:

10112014-DSC_0363 by Alenko Phoënix, on Flickr

From Arc de Triomphe to La Défence by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr

La tour et sa défense by Beu C, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Copenhagen*:

DSCF1039 by OverKBH, on Flickr

Amager Strand skyline by night by OverKBH, on Flickr

Ørestad by night by OverKBH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
Paris - La Défense vu de la Fondation Louis VUITTON by Thethe35400, on Flickr

La Défense by dhinus, on Flickr

0124_Paříž 2014 by Zdenda..., on Flickr

0125_Paříž 2014 by Zdenda..., on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

*Warsaw*











https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia?fref=photo


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*one of the most amazing pics of MILAN ever seen:*

>>>








*By Francesco Langiulli*


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg*:









Source









Source


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*




























http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/remador161?sort=3&page=1


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg*:









http://www.goteborgsfotografier.se/portfolio/goteborg









http://www.goteborgsfotografier.se/portfolio/goteborg


----------



## atern

Voronezh, Russia



Arbuzov_m said:


> *Воронеж*


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/CrazyCopte...3275974471011/549230071875601/?type=1&theater


----------



## dexter2

Warsaw, early 80's:








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115190450&postcount=9187


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates but dont forget to give proper credits to your posts as well


----------



## dexter2

Warsaw



JanVL said:


> http://anatomiaformy.pl/?p=2108


----------



## dj4life

*London*:

GMT by TanzPanorama, on Flickr

2014-11-04_62172_WTA_5DM3 - 20 Images_0000 by Tudor ApMadoc, on Flickr

R69A9387 by Anshul Aabhas, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Paris*:

Paris, La Défense, vue du Pont de Levallois, Ile de la Jatte by Jeanne Menjoulet & Cie, on Flickr

France by Lee Armstrong Jones, on Flickr

Sunny autumn day in Paris by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Frankfurt am Main*:

Frankfurt Skyline by Kiefer., on Flickr

Frankfurt Main, Skyline with Paulskirche by ana rut bré | www.ateliersite.de, on Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by twomphotos, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Monte Carlo*:

DSC00950_edited-1 by j-ew, on Flickr

Monte Carlo Bay Residences at Night / Monaco by Niels Photography, on Flickr

A Spin of the Wheel by Tim van Zundert, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Berlin*:

Berlin - Skyline Red Dusk by claudecastor, on Flickr

Von Elsenbrücke bis Oberbaumbrücke by Marco Lopes - Photos, on Flickr

Berlin - Skyline Messe Nord by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Madrid*:

Skyline de Madrid. by Flipi Nubenegra, on Flickr

La Luna y las torres de Madrid _DSC8760 r72 em c ma by tomas meson, on Flickr

"Skyline" de Madrid by Julio Jaime Sánchez Verdú, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

*Tbilisi*

Breakfast in Tbilisi II by derek_michalski, on Flickr


Breakfast in Tbilisi I by derek_michalski, on Flickr


----------



## justproject

*London*


The City of London by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


One New Change by manalsali, on Flickr


Money Never Sleeps by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


The Shard by Emily Starbug Photography, on Flickr


When I'm cleaning windows by Paul.Stevens photography, on Flickr


----------



## Oleg84

*Kyiv*










*http://vk.com/kievcity*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

City lights by Alex Poison, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









https://vk.com/gnesinsr









https://vk.com/oleg_zeppelin









https://vk.com/gnesinsr


----------



## Giorgio Calla

*Sofia skyline is not like а London, Paris, Moscow or Frankfurt, but for me is the most incredible Balkan skyline, which is around the city! 
*
Sofia​








http://zdravkoyonchev.wordpress.com/галерия/zdravko-yonchevgmail-com/#jp-carousel-4167









http://zdravkoyonchev.wordpress.com/галерия/zdravko-yonchevgmail-com/#jp-carousel-4154









http://zdravkoyonchev.wordpress.com/галерия/zdravko-yonchevgmail-com/#jp-carousel-4168









http://zdravkoyonchev.wordpress.com/галерия/zdravko-yonchevgmail-com/#jp-carousel-4186









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1054781&page=149


----------



## Giorgio Calla

Sofia​








http://zdravkoyonchev.wordpress.com/галерия/zdravko-yonchevgmail-com/#jp-carousel-4172









http://zdravkoyonchev.wordpress.com/галерия/zdravko-yonchevgmail-com/#jp-carousel-4161









http://zdravkoyonchev.wordpress.com/галерия/zdravko-yonchevgmail-com/#jp-carousel-4163









http://zdravkoyonchev.wordpress.com/галерия/zdravko-yonchevgmail-com/#jp-carousel-4182









http://zdravkoyonchev.wordpress.com/галерия/zdravko-yonchevgmail-com/#jp-carousel-1971









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1054781&page=149


----------



## dj4life

*Moscow*:

Moscow City by Дмитрий Левин, on Flickr

Sity by Alex Poison, on Flickr

City lights by Alex Poison, on Flickr


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul Turkey*

https://500px.com/photo/85684357/istanbul-nights-by-burak-sevinç


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milano


----------



## Zig_Zag

*Ekaterinburg*










https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4609/2705773.7/0_e4294_b5c05d8e_XXL.jpg


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milano Italia


----------



## BenC32

*London by Chest*



*London by Chest*


----------



## Jakob

*ANKARA*

*ANKARA*

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/next-level-ankara/3881









http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/next-level-ankara/3881



























http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr673/06mali_ankgece.jpg









http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr678/onurnazliaka_IMG_2546aa__Kopya.jpg


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/fotografia...4608733221239/988460077836098/?type=1&theater


----------



## JanVL

*Gdansk*










https://www.facebook.com/fotografia...4608733221239/991102854238487/?type=1&theater


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Rooftopping par Nicoet, sur Flickr


Line of sight par patrick.obrien92, sur Flickr


PARIS - La Défense par www.arnaudmaupetit.com, sur Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *Kirgam*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*



City in the ice by 3AK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona View by davidcl0nel, on Flickr

Barcelona skyline by Greasy Beans, on Flickr

Barcelona sunset by Freelance travel photographer in Barcelona, Spain, on Flickr

Atardecer en Barcelona_3 by javalin01, on Flickr

Untitled by PEGADOalVISOR, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/MinisterstwoInfrastrukturyIRozwoju?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*










Будни Нового Арбата. by varfolomeev, on Flickr










Gotham City by MiamiRoofing162, on Flickr


----------



## Apteryx

The different skies of Milan

image by dox 74, on Flickr


----------



## SAE United

*Yaroslavl*










source


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Liège, Belgium*

Liège: From the Mine Tailings by Falcdragon, on Flickr

Pano 28 ieme Tour Paradis by MathinvitroO, on Flickr

Liège City by Falcdragon, on Flickr

Panorama_Liège 2bis by thierry.tomsin, on Flickr

Liège City from the Hills, Autumn 2014 by Falcdragon, on Flickr

Liège City Center & Meuse by Falcdragon, on Flickr


----------



## EuroMaster

Some from my home tonight!

R O T T E R D A M | the netherlands


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Hotel des Invalides Paris 14102014 par Aladin Djebara, sur Flickr


----------



## justproject

*London*

London at night....Look down! by stevefitch638, on Flickr


Another London sunrise by mikaschick, on Flickr


IMG_5213 by Mitch Waite, on Flickr


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

*Hamburg Landungsbrücken*
more pics under:
http://www.fotostammtisch-schaumburg.de/category/bilder/deutschland/


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*










IMG_3883 by f1ints, on Flickr










IMG_3888 by f1ints, on Flickr










IMG_3971 by f1ints, on Flickr










IMG_3958 by f1ints, on Flickr










IMG_3923 by f1ints, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Paris*:

La Defense Skyline by carbonat-380, on Flickr

Paris_0037 by @fmfiche, on Flickr

paris sun cityscapes travel la defense watermark 1920x1080 wallpaper_www.wallpaperhi.com_10 by wallisiantama95, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*London:*

Sunrise from over the West End of London by London From The Rooftops, on Flickr

Pink sky over London by London From The Rooftops, on Flickr

London at night....Look down! by stevefitch638, on Flickr


----------



## stefanguti

Wien

Wien - DC Tower by Schleininger Markus, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Lyon*



cesar13 said:


> Source : Romain Mounétou/Twitter





Samolymp said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Pano by khalid.bari80, on Flickr

The Old and The New by Phil Broad, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by ryszka3, on Flickr

Waterloo by northboundcollective, on Flickr

London Cityscape by a.souppes, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* 









http://vk.com/galeevramil


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









Moscow city by ignat2k, on Flickr









Moscow city by ignat2k, on Flickr









Moscow city by ignat2k, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*



Levent business disctrict at night by aydinsert, on Flickr

https://500px.com/photo/91658509/up!-by-ahmet-kizilhan









https://500px.com/photo/90753467/plazalar-istanbul-by-hojjat-bahrami









https://500px.com/photo/91432159/maslak-city-by-halil-ibrahim-bayraktar


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









Moscow Sunset by dietermschmitt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Malmö*:

Malmö C with Sigma 50/1,4 Art by John | Niklasson, on Flickr


----------



## taxi

*KATOWICE, POLAND*
























































fot. Tomasz Kozioł


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna - as seen from DC Tower 1

Vienna from DC Tower 1 by martinsight, on Flickr


----------



## cockspert

Vienna and Paris are top notch, sorry for the polish cities, they look grey and commie, somewhat overrated to me, except for Krakow.


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*



















Source : http://www.viguier.com/fr/projet/4/Tour-Majunga


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris (La Defense), France*
La Défense - Hauts de Seine by Arno Dumont, on Flickr

Foggy sunset over La Défense by kdv.io, on Flickr

La Défense - Hauts de Seine by Arno Dumont, on Flickr

Quatier La Défense - Paris by www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, on Flickr

DSC_7802 by hasizone, on Flickr


----------



## taxi

cockspert said:


> Vienna and Paris are top notch, sorry for the polish cities, they look grey and commie, somewhat overrated to me, except for Krakow.


1.if you are trying to compare Paris and Vienna with polish cities, I wish you a good luck.
2. if someone from Bucharest says that some cities look grey and commie, it makes me :banana:


----------



## charpentier

*Paris*


"Paris Vertical" by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Lyon*



Olympique_Lyonnais said:


>


----------



## sielwolf

taxi said:


> 1.if you are trying to compare Paris and Vienna with polish cities, I wish you a good luck.
> 2. if someone from Bucharest says that some cities look grey and commie, it makes me :banana:


1. Agreed. Sorry Paris. Sorry Vienna.
2. Is Bucharest the city where the rural scenes from beginning of the Borat movie were shot?


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *Sonic_off*


















Sonic_off «Москва ночная» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## taxi

*Katowice*









Katowice,looking towards west, a high district- called "Thousand"


----------



## Niiicolai

*Copenhagen, Denmark. *

A "photographic" video of Copenhagen's "skyline"!


----------



## ww_lodz

Łódź, Poland:









*source*: instagram.com/alexander.swiatek


----------



## LiepinsKK

*RIGA* skyline 



























and more photos: RIGA in photos


----------



## dj4life

*Liverpool*:

Liverpool Skyline by Late Developer, on Flickr


----------



## aSP

*Yekaterinburg:*







]


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna

UnoCity_Hochnebel by ChristianUE, on Flickr

Vienna UNO City bei Nacht by ChristianUE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Benidorm, Spain*
Platja de Llevant, Benidorm by twiga_swala, on Flickr

Platja de Llevant, Benidorm by twiga_swala, on Flickr

Platja de Llevant, Benidorm by twiga_swala, on Flickr

Cae la tarde en Benidorm. / Twilight falls in Benidorm. (Alicante, Spain) by Recesvintus, on Flickr

Benidorm Skyline (View from the Old Town) (BW) Panasonic TZ60 by markdbaynham, on Flickr

Benidorm at Dusk (High ISO) Panasonic TZ60 by markdbaynham, on Flickr

DSC_0495 by vicenmaldonado, on Flickr


----------



## willman87

MADRID








http://s25.postimg.org/mapc9c4vz/image.jpg


----------



## alexandru.mircea

stefanguti said:


> Vienna
> 
> UnoCity_Hochnebel by ChristianUE, on Flickr
> 
> Vienna UNO City bei Nacht by ChristianUE, on Flickr


Excellent!


----------



## xanterra

Cologne








http://mkuphotographie.blogspot.de/


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Arc de Triomphe and Champs-Elysées avenue with christmas 2014 lights par Loïc Lagarde, sur Flickr


La Défense par Pe_Wu, sur Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Aarhus:*

Aarhus skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## Fly80

*MILAN*



IThomas said:


> Xmas time :cheers: Il Dritto from Palazzo Lombardia


----------



## nostalgy

*Kyiv*









https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-10033000_349909418/album-10033000_00/rev


----------



## aarhusforever

*Aarhus:*

Aarhus skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr

Aarhus skyline by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Some stunning pics of *Milan*

Source>>> http://blog.urbanfile.org/2014/12/18/foto-milano-dal-cielo/


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










By MarcinK


----------



## Blindfold

Personally, Paris La Defence is my favourite European skyline by a long shot, and this is coming from a Londoner. The mix of architectural styles and the differing ages of the buildings make it look more 'authentic'. Canary Wharf is too samey, boxy, over-planned and contrived somewhat. All the buildings look as tough they were constructed at he same time (which some were). Honourable mentions to Moscow and Frankfurt. If London's high-rise clusters were combined it may well be the best. The City and Canary Wharf need more and thankfully there is plenty in the pipeline.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILANO*









*By Langy (Francesco Langiulli)*


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Valencia (Spain)* historic area

A Walk Across the Rooftops por Angel Salguero, en Flickr

Valencia: "avinguda Corts"

Avinguda de les Corts Valencianes, València por twiga_swala, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Alicante (Spain)*


Alicante por Lídia Ramón i Sala, en Flickr


----------



## joselph22

Russia is stunning! :master:


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










By Zapaleniec


----------



## Zapaleniec

Warsaw At The End Of 2014. The Best European skyline still in progres... :cheers: 


Warsaw Skyline At 2014 by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *mr. MyXiN* 









*1920x1080*


----------



## christos-greece

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Skyline by beigefifteen, on Flickr

Liverpool Skyline EnCh by Tim J Francis, on Flickr

The Three Graces, Liverpool waterfront by Ugborough Exile, on Flickr

Liverpool skyline from New Brighton by yellow book, on Flickr

Wasserstraße by Halbfeld, on Flickr

Liverpool, United Kingdom by aleta.weber, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The last sunset of 2014 over the Liverpool skyline:










Sadly no higher res available.

https://twitter.com/andyteebaypics/status/550334885437509632/photo/1


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


La Défense, lever de soleil, l'hiver par eric.constantini, sur Flickr


Vue sur la Défense et le Jardin d'acclimatation par slorthioir92, sur Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









20141229-Moscow-01 by nod.caleb, on Flickr 










2014-10-31-10-15-16-5D3_9893 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr









2014-10-31-10-22-42-5D3_9899 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr









2014-10-31-10-08-48-5D3_9875-Panorama by tsup_tuck, on Flickr









2014-10-31-10-03-23-5D3_9871 by tsup_tuck, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*











http://vk.com/towercitytimelapse










http://vk.com/dmitriy_chernysh









http://vk.com/id109074205


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline by Jens Stenneken, on Flickr

Londres by cruzqui, on Flickr

Skyline by melaniekeller342, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Gold by DobingDesign, on Flickr

Millenium Bridge by melaniekeller342, on Flickr

London Skyline by stuartayre87, on Flickr


----------



## Demisgr77

Не в обиду но в Лондоне очень уродливые небоскребы, будто из кунсткамеры.  
Московский Сити самый красивый в Европе.

А это Екатеринбург, Россия:
Город за Уральскими горами, на 3 градуса севернее самого крупного северного города в Канаде Эдмонтона.


----------



## EuroMaster

*R O T T E R D A M*

by Ossip van Duivenbode


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Blick auf Eiffelturm und La Défense par anneeberlein, sur Flickr


La Défense, Paris par slorthioir92, sur Flickr


paris la defense par ze walbelthur, sur Flickr


La Défense par Didier Bonnette Photographies, sur Flickr


la-dfense-paris-france-2880x1800-wallpaper-15104 par DjBenny, sur Flickr


----------



## EuroMaster

*R O T T E R D A M*

Happy and a great New Year to all!

New Year's Eve Fireworks on the Erasmusbrug








www.imagedrum.nl afterview


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg, Sweden*:









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ojaeger/16020203500/


----------



## jutinyoung

the latest upload is amazing!


----------



## jutinyoung

Moscow is stunning!!!


----------



## justproject

*Tbilisi*

amazing view from the top of Berbuk towers


----------



## WarsawManiac

Warsaw:

by Awik:









by Zapaleniec:









by badboy


----------



## Ello

Yekaterinburg, Russia.



















Originally Posted by Umformer and Импозантный


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*M I L A N O*
Part of Porta Nuova
Taken from a building in Via Abbadesse, near Zara metro station


----------



## Ello

Krasnoyarsk, Russia


----------



## Ello

Sochi, Russia.











David Storm sold candy in Sochi.


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*
Via Melchiorre Gioia by Obliot, on Flickr

Alba su Duomo e Castello by Obliot, on Flickr

_DSC7193bn_01 by boschetti.davide, on Flickr

The last night of the year by Fil.ippo (away), on Flickr

A Room with a View by micheletemporin, on Flickr

Porta Nuova by Obliot, on Flickr

Milano 4 gennaio 2015 by la-cri, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


La Defense by Antoni Figueras, on Flickr


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *mr. MyXiN*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*









*1920x1080*


----------



## Zapaleniec

WARSAW

Warsaw Downtown by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## Twister2010

*Hamburg*

Skyline Hamburg by -BlaqueBeat-, on Flickr


----------



## dexter2

Poland stronk!


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*

 
https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/constantin-merckuschev/album/222658/view/771852


----------



## Franh099

*Madrid * :cheers:



Cuatro Torres Business Area by Julieta Portel, on Flickr




potipoti said:


> Madrid desde el Círculo de Bellas Artes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter: @AdrianFotografo



Luna llena Diciembre 2014 Cuatro torres Madrid by j.martinez76, on Flickr




Antiguo. by Oskitar73, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*London*:

Good Morning London by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr

Big Hitters by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London by night from City point offices by johal.jeevan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Moscow*:

Алые паруса by alexrgb5, on Flickr

Вид на Москва-Сити (View of Moscow-City) part 2 by Hanging Rock, on Flickr

_MG_0329.jpg by k.jenchik, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Berlin*:

Berlin - Potsdamer Platz Panorama by claudecastor, on Flickr

Berlin Panorama by stefanschaefer90, on Flickr

Berlin Skyline Ostbahnhof by stefanschaefer90, on Flickr


----------



## stefanguti

The Dark Knight

(Vienna)


Citadel by GeraldGrote, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by .:rad Patel::., on Flickr

barcelona by conxitapea, on Flickr

Barcelona: Torre Agbar by sebastian_memphis, on Flickr

BAR_007 by Ulrike Sobisch, on Flickr

Barcelone580 by sfe1972, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Kirchberg, Luxembourg*:

Kirchberg, Luxembourg by Stewie1980, on Flickr

Bock and Kirchberg, Luxembourg by Stewie1980, on Flickr

Kirchberg, Luxembourg by Stewie1980, on Flickr

Luxembourg by Stewie1980, on Flickr

Flaming City by cvbphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Frankfurt*:

Skyline Frankfurt by FNIS, on Flickr

187701964889325 by astridmalakan9149, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

View over *Sundsvall in Sweden* from the new bridge:

Sundsvall sett från nya bron by fotografanders, on Flickr

Sundsvall by fotografanders, on Flickr


----------



## Kænugarður

*Kyiv*









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður

*Kyiv*


















http://srgktk.livejournal.com/



























http://camrador.livejournal.com


----------



## Kænugarður

Demisgr77 said:


> Не в обиду но в Лондоне очень уродливые небоскребы, будто из кунсткамеры.
> Московский Сити самый красивый в Европе.


Russia is simply the best! :lol: :lol: :lol:

1. English is the only language what we are using in the international forums. 
2. London's skyscrapers look much better than the Russian skyscrapers in your cities.


----------



## redcode

*Barcelona, Spain*

View of Barcelona by [email protected]_, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Frankfurt am Main 2 by nelmel71, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Paris*

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## 林中凉

好漂亮，我喜欢。


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ In english, please


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

My Skyline-Picture from this morning by JohannFFM, on Flickr


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

Hospitalet de Llobregat, Spain



















From the best view, englobing all skyscrapers and mid-high buildings:


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


La Défense, Lune by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


La Défense, entre les tours by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


La Défense by Catchap30, on Flickr


DSC01193 by Diapopro75, on Flickr


Champs-Elysées by Catchap30, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*London*























































By J. Hawkes

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=315079&page=665


----------



## EuroMaster

*From the roof | Rotterdam*


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Friedrich-Ebert-Anlage, Frankfurt am Main by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

Warsaw by AdamMa


----------



## dj4life

*Berlin*:

The sun goes down by Reinier Gorissen, on Flickr

Berlin by Reinier Gorissen, on Flickr

Berlin Ostbahnhof Panorama by SH Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Vienna*:

View over Vienna by Reinier Gorissen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*London*:

View from Tower Bridge by D A Scott, on Flickr

London by Theboatgoat, on Flickr

Lights on Canary Wharf by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Milan*:

قطر تتملك حي الأعمال في ميلانو by AlArab.Newspaper, on Flickr

Milan Skyline II by MatteoStella12, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Frankfurt:*

Frankfurt by Night by jluster, on Flickr


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna

Sunset over the city - Enchanting Vienna by _gate_, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










By vonWielebny










By Sponsor


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht - Утрехт*














































source - источник 
http://s643.photobucket.com/user/juanelremero/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## tramwaj

*Warsaw in 2019-2021, all the skyscrapers existing, under construction and planned:*
photo by Zapaleniec, edit by Wolfram.


----------



## aarhusforever

*London*

roofing Ting by Jerk Chicken Jerk Fish, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever

*Warsaw*

Lights of Warsaw by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

City of Giants by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mintali

European cities are awesome


----------



## GunsandRoses

Mintali said:


> European cities are awesome


specially london


----------



## Silver Creations

Kista-skyline, Stockholm. 


See more pictures about what happens in Stockholm? See my blog, link down here:


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*









www.flickr.com/photos/nilsaxel/16795297022/in/photostream/









www.flickr.com/photos/nilsaxel/16609035290









www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=682256PVAERIENTRINITYFORMATSITE.jpg


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

*Rotterdam looking beautiful tonight*










Foto: Dennis Vervoorn


----------



## SteinsGate

The walki-talkie ,gherkin and the Cheesegrater helps london get the attention
I think only the Moscow Business city buildings can get more attention than those in europe


----------



## noisrevid

*Berlin*

View to west

Berlin - Skyline View gen Westen by claudecastor, on Flickr

same location but view to east

Berlin - Skyline Aussicht Ost by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## Franh099

*MADRID​*








https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B_vVQNZWcAAzdCU.jpg:large



Plaza Castilla - Madrid by Luis16.96, on Flickr




Autobuses antiguos y nuevas paradas - Versión postal by Multimaniaco, on Flickr




Torre Picasso by NessSlipknot, on Flickr


----------



## SAE United

*Kostroma*




























source


----------



## domtoren

Utrecht - Утрехт 



























































































http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*Frankfurt *










When Frankfurt is going to sleep... by Ansgar Hillebrand, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:



the man from k-town said:


> 13 oberirdische Stockwerke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neuer-henninger.de/webcam


----------



## fadeout

*Warsaw*
By Zapaleniec








by pati_ness








by scull_boy








by Polex








by Ring








by Morris71


----------



## doguorsi2

Beautiful Europe!

I would like to contribute as well. Here is a picture of Istanbul, Turkey; a modern face of an ancient European city.


----------



## dexter2

Warsaw










by kafarek


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Frankfurt & Company by ollismove, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ojaeger/16750627018/in/[email protected]/


Eifel Tower + La Defence from apartment by gianthvax2015, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff

- deleted upon request


----------



## dexter2

Łódź, Poland









by ander


----------



## christos-greece

*Paris, France*
@PARIS - Montparnasse by Les Photos de JCB', on Flickr

La Défense Skyline by Guigui-Lille, on Flickr

View to La Défense by sealfur, on Flickr

Paris vue du Printemps by PIERRE260, on Flickr


----------



## StanaKatic

Superbes


----------



## werner10

Snapshots of Rotterdam by Hemarookworst



hemarookworst said:


> Gemaakt vanuit Hofpoort tijdens Zigzagcity:


----------



## Kot Bazilio

doguorsi2 said:


> Beautiful Europe!
> 
> I would like to contribute as well. Here is a picture of Istanbul, Turkey; a modern face of an ancient European city.


Wow,didn't know,that Istanbul has so much talls. Nice!:rock::drool:


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milano City life, first step of the project..


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul Turkey*








EEagle in sky


----------



## doguorsi2

*Istanbul Turkey*


----------



## Galandar

Baku skyline










Photo by forumer Azer_Akhundov


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^can you get the same angle, but at night?


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa *
by adamMa


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam by JipVK



JipVK said:


> Nog een foto




by Flocki











by Mchiel


----------



## Northon

*Oslo*









Photo: Christian Christensen


----------



## Co Co

Sarajevo


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht - Утрехт*



















http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/media/remador183/P1000641_zpsyiulmwfd.jpg.html?o=0


----------



## Kænugarður

*Ukraine*

*Kyiv*









http://big-bana-bu.io.ua/album482394


----------



## redcode

*Oslo, Norway*

Barcode Project (Oslo) by Bhalalhaika, on Flickr


----------



## stefanguti

Vienna


The view to Donau City from our Terrace by *Sharif*, on Flickr


----------



## nielsvdwiel

Nice pictures!!!


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht - Утрехт*


















































































taken from the area around the Lek river, ca. 11-17 km south of town 
http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## domtoren

Nieuwegein, south of Utrecht, shipping lock towers and wind turbines


----------



## stefanguti

Wien








[/URL]


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw










By Polex


----------



## Jakob

*IZMIR*

*IZMIR*

Pictures taken by cancan-izmir:


----------



## tramwaj

*Warsaw, today *










by Polex


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Neuer Henninger Turm und Skyline Frankfurt by frawolf77, on Flickr


Skyline Frankfurt , seen from the Taunus Mountains Range, 2nd panoramic spot by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## BenC32

*London by Chest*

*Croydon, South London, with the Shard in the distance to the left*

*BT Telecoms Tower*

*City of London*

*City of London*


----------



## ChegiNeni

VIENNA

by me


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

undercontrol said:


> *Madrid*
> Madrid, Skyline. by Eugercios, on Flickr
> 
> Panoramica de Madrid by Storralbo, on Flickr
> 
> Madrid Gran vía by monica7_19, on Flickr
> 
> Una panorámica de la línea del cielo madrileña a las nueve y cuarto de la mañana del 28 de marzo de 2014 by Lanpernas 2.0, on Flickr
> Skyline Madrid by Sergio Márquez García, on Flickr
> La Luna y las torres de Madrid _DSC8760 r72 em c ma by tomas meson, on Flickr


 amazing!


----------



## EuroMaster

*R O T T E R D A M [2014]*









van skylinecity.info









van skylinecity.info









huibnederhof.nl


----------



## JuMpStyLe4eVeR

Benidorm, Spain:





































Those are "The Beasts" which are located in the southern part of the city: (The second is under construction)





























And my favourite!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Frankfurt










Frankfurt is Frankfurt is Frankfurt by tiefenstroemung.com, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:



KlausDiggy said:


> http://www.fototante.de/frankfurt/stadtansichten/#gallery/2284/25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fototante.de/frankfurt/stadtansichten/#gallery/2284/25
> 
> *Copyright 2015 fototante.de*


----------



## Insulateshipper

Genova/Genoa


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa*  by Filosss


----------



## ken2000ac

London - Crossrail Place by Kenny McCartney, on Flickr

London - Cabot Square by Kenny McCartney, on Flickr

London - Trafalgar Square in Spring by Kenny McCartney, on Flickr

London - St. Paul's from Paternoster Square by Kenny McCartney, on Flickr

London - St. Paul's and One New Change by Kenny McCartney, on Flickr

London - Millennium Bridge by Kenny McCartney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Giotto

Setúbal - Portugal

Setubal vista do mar by Zé Pinho, no Flickr

Setúbal by Gregor Samsa, no Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


La Défense - Nuages by EC2015, sur Flickr


La Défense - Coucher de soleil by EC2015, sur Flickr


La Défense - Coucher de soleil by EC2015, sur Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul*

*Istanbul*


IMG_0724 by Vladimir Kerzhentsev, auf Flickr


IMG_0705 by Vladimir Kerzhentsev, auf Flickr


IMG_0696 by Vladimir Kerzhentsev, auf Flickr


IMG_0713 by Vladimir Kerzhentsev, auf Flickr


Skyline des modernen Istanbul. by Volker Kull, auf Flickr


IMG_1042 by Vladimir Kerzhentsev, auf Flickr


IMG_1010 by Vladimir Kerzhentsev, auf Flickr


IMG_1016 by Vladimir Kerzhentsev, auf Flickr


----------



## Giotto

*Nice - France*

Nice, France by Kataaku, no Flickr

Nice France From Rooftop by Tim Mills, no Flickr


----------



## charpentier

*Paris*, France


Eiffel Tower by Greg Jista Photos, sur Flickr


La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milano


----------



## Giotto

^^

Bello! :applause:


----------



## singoone

Prague.

Praha z Letné by Honza Marek, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa *

Warsaw skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr




Ring said:


> https://www.facebook.com/warszawazlotuptaka





pawel19-87 said:


> *fot. Jacek Drofiak/ujecialotnicze.pl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ujecialotnicze.pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ujecialotnicze.pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ujecialotnicze.pl


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:



KlausDiggy said:


> Source: http://www.henninger-turm.com/#landmark


----------



## SpiderBHZ

Istambul is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Insulateshipper

Ciampino said:


> ^^
> 
> Bello! :applause:


Thanks!


----------



## RotterdamHigh010

*Rotterdam*



rliessum said:


> Een oudje uit mijn oude doos (10 Januari 2012 vanuit het Sint Franciscus Gasthuis), wat een gat hé zonder First


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



















https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia/photos_stream?ref=page_internal


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam


Stratosphere 2020 said:


> *Rotterdam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: Peter Schmidt


----------



## Zapaleniec

*WARSAW SKYLINE JUNE 2015*


Warsaw Skyline June 2015 by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Skyline by Jonathan Alter, on Flickr

Trying out the classics by Ludwig Tröller, on Flickr

A9545 by Rafael Dols, on Flickr

Berlin Alexanderplatz Skyline by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## Kænugarður

*Ukraine*

*Dnipropetrovsk*









https://vk.com/dp.photo


----------



## EuroMaster

*R O T T E R D A M | from the roof*

Cool to see Gdansk pictures. It's a lovely town and visited it years ago with Heineken Open Air Festival in Gdynia. So great festival on this airfield. 

Today some pictures from my roof:





































bonus


----------



## JanVL

*Gdynia, Poland*










https://www.facebook.com/Gdynia/photos_stream


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Frankfurt Skyline by Tuffelik, auf Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*London*:

RKR216 by rosalinenancy, on Flickr

Balmy Nights by Luke, on Flickr

Docklands & Dome at sunset DSC_0745-HDR.jpg by Savash Djemal, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Reykjavik*:

Reykjavik by Peter Williams, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Moscow*:

Moscow-City at Dusk by O1e9, on Flickr

Moscow City by O1e9, on Flickr

DSC_5789-Pano by Yakov Khrutskiy, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Berlin*:

Potsdamer Platz by Jonas Apelt, on Flickr

Skyline Golden Hour Berlin by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr

Berlin Skyline Treptowers Mediaspree (Berlin, Germany) [2048x704] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa *









by ErichHot










by Sławek


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:



tekron said:


>


----------



## kony

some great aerial videos of the City of Light

shot recently with upclose views of La Défense


----------



## TimeAndTide

kony said:


> some great aerial videos of the City of Light
> 
> shot recently with upclose views of La Défense


Stunning view of La Défense at 8:50 ( 1rst video )


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aladinphotos/19344799169/


----------



## Jozef77

*Munich*


----------



## fadeout

*Warsaw*
by Zapaleniec








the View Warsaw








































by kafarek








by michau
















by kafarek


----------



## renshapratama

fadeout said:


> *Warsaw*
> by michau


awesome kay: love this street downtown pic. Looks like town somewhere in USA


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19605910022/sizes/l


----------



## Nando_ros

*Frankfurt*


Downtown Frankfurt, 11.7.2015 by frawolf77, en Flickr


----------



## cheerego

very impressed by frankfurt~


----------



## JanVL

Gdynia, Poland










By M.Szafran


----------



## Skabbymuff

incredible Paris aeriel footage, thankyou! awesome city!


----------



## jackass94

A few Moscow pics









https://500px.com/photo/114142793/moscowcity-by-nikita-shmatov









https://vk.com/voskresensky_a


















https://vk.com/moscowcity_1


----------



## jackass94

Yekaterinburg


----------



## jackass94

Saint Petersburg









https://vk.com/albums-31516466?z=photo-31516466_371234738/photos-31516466


----------



## BenC32

*London by Chest*






*London By Chest*


----------



## BenC32

*Other UK Cities. Farily Low Rise.*

*Cardiff*

*Portsmouth*

*Manchester*

*Birmingham*

*Leeds*


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/margasfoto...9260683847396/694108750695917/?type=1&theater


----------



## Franh099

London
By me




Canary Wharf by Franh099, en Flickr





Canary Wharf by Franh099, en Flickr





City of London by Franh099, en Flickr





Canary Wharf by Franh099, en Flickr





20 Fenchurch Street by Franh099, en Flickr





30 St Mary Axe by Franh099, en Flickr





City of London by Franh099, en Flickr





The Shard by Franh099, en Flickr​


----------



## BenC32

*The much overlooked South London*

*Around the 20 minute mark*


----------



## openlyJane

_*Liverpool:*_


----------



## JanVL




----------



## JanVL

Warsaw










https://www.facebook.com/BLOGUSZ/photos_stream


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm*:

Scandic Victoria Tower in Kista district (currently there are three towers of a similar height located in this district)

Dimman ligger lågt, och solen är på väg upp över Victoria Tower i Stockholm / Kista! // The fog is low, and the sun is coming up over the Victoria Tower In Stockholm by Dron odromo, on Flickr

Scandic Victoria Tower, Kista Science Tower and Kista Torn (u/c)

Kista by m.jon81, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

The skyline of Frankfurt










City Lights III by DasKameraAuge, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Madrid skyscrapers & Airport










Madrid skyline from the airport by thaisa1980, on Flickr


----------



## RotterdamHigh010

*Rotterdam*



Eric Offereins said:


> De Pier vanaf speelstad Rotterdam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.derotterdammert.nl/fotos/eerste-attracties-speelstad-zijn-er-klaar-voor/


----------



## jackass94

Moscow








https://500px.com/photo/115086597/morning-moscow-by-anastasia-krylova


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

France










Untitled by Matthieu Douhaire, on Flickr


----------



## BenC32

*London By NightJar*


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^getting Frankfurt-ish, from that angle


----------



## BenC32

Yeah it's getting there. There is a new 275 metre design for where the Pinnacle was going to be and a new 300m plan to replace the AVIVA building in the city. The plot has just been bought by an Indonesian sugar magnate. There are 3 or 4 in Canary Wharf that are going to be over 200 metres where the ground work is currently being done and a whole new cluster in Vauxhall that is being built by the chinese. It just takes time in London. From plan to completion can take up to 7 years.


----------



## dj4life

*Berlin*:

Berlin - Skyline Panorama after Sunset by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr

Berlin - Eclipse by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr

Berlin - Skyline Mediaspree at Night by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Oslo*:

Barcode, Oslo-Norway by Lilianna Sokolowska, on Flickr

Oslo Barcode by Chris-Håvard Berge, on Flickr

Oslo Panorama by Chris-Håvard Berge, on Flickr

One of the most attractive viewing points in Oslo at nighttime. by Dmitry Tkachenko, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Riga*:

Rīga kā pa-saule by Zigurds Zakis, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Milan*:

Milan from top. by Mert Burmali, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Rotterdam*:

Witte Huis, Rotterdam (The first high rise in Europe) by kmurf, on Flickr

Rotterdam skyline by ksvrbrg, on Flickr

Overlook Rotterdam by Dean Odell, on Flickr

View over rotterdam by Dean Odell, on Flickr

De Kop van Zuid by Anthony Malefijt, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*














































aroundmilano.tumblr.com​


----------



## dj4life

*Istanbul*:

Growing City by Doug, on Flickr

Growing Skyline by Doug, on Flickr

Galata Tower View by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Lyon*:

Lyon Skyline, May 2015 by Chris Koerner, on Flickr

DSC_4252 F by Sylvain A., on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Kirchberg, Luxembourg*:

Kirchberg, Luxembourg by Stewie1980, on Flickr

Grund and Kirchberg by Emmanuel Eragne, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm*:

Views over Stockholm by Anastasia Veto, on Flickr

Kista by m.jon81, on Flickr

View over Stockholm from Hammarbybacken by AdamTje, on Flickr


Northern lights? Northern lights! Riddarfjärden 00.07 am by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr

Stockholm, midsummer's night by alligatorsandwich, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Zagreb*:

Zagreb by Tom Lovretic, on Flickr

wrath of god by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*London*:

Hazy London by Anna, on Flickr

A Misty City by Daniel Coyle, on Flickr

Skyscraper City by Annie, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Aarhus*:

Aarhus Ø Skyline  by Maria Hansen, on Flickr

Misty Horizon - Just Before Sundown by Maria Hansen, on Flickr

Running against the current by Jimmy John Antonsen Aarhus, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Vienna*:

Wien Mitte Tower by Anikin Photographic, on Flickr

Donau City by Carolina, on Flickr

Vienna's skyline by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Belgrade*:

Belgrade panorama by Mladen Čoko, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Naples*:

Scappo a Napoli by LUIGI.R, on Flickr

. by Mario M., on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Zürich*:

Zürich Cityscape by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Malmö*:

Malmö Centralstation by Viktor Wu, on Flickr

Flygfoto-Malmö-Skåne by Benjamin Frost, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

nice share dj4life :cheers: i just realized that many European cities have good skyline and atmosphere..


----------



## Northon

*Oslo*


Oslo by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Cardiff*:

River Tawe Sky Line by kolawole Ebajemito, on Flickr

Cardiff Skyline by Ryland Marsh, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Düsseldorf*:

Duesseldorf (6) by Marc & Sina Frantzen, on Flickr

Düsseldorf: Medienhafen by Heiko Kunde, on Flickr

Düsseldorf: Medienhafen by Heiko Kunde, on Flickr

Düsseldorf Mediaharbour by Heiko Kunde, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Ljubljana*:

DSC01515_EDIT by Lari Sorvo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*The Hague*:

[email protected] Hague by eelco de jong, on Flickr

Van haar mooiste kant by Harro, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffreyf/17174633472


----------



## dj4life

*Lisbon*:

lisbon - castello 2015 by Jimmy Pierce, on Flickr

lisbon - castello 2015 by Jimmy Pierce, on Flickr

lisbon - castello 2015 by Jimmy Pierce, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Copenhagen*:

View south-east from Rundetårn, Købmagergade, København, Denmark by Ministry, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Frankfurt*:

Panorama Hauptwache, Frankfurt by frawolf77, on Flickr

Frankfurt, Germany by Mihael Grmek, on Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline XXVII by DasKameraAuge, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Sarajevo*:

sarajevo by tim_ziegler, on Flickr

Sarajevo Skyline 4 by Santa Fe Relocation Services, on Flickr

Sarajevo skyline by Terekhova, on Flickr

Sarajevo skyline by Terekhova, on Flickr

Sarajevo Night Skyline Bosnia & Herzegovina 2014 by Alen Đuderija Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*London*:

City skyline London by Steve Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

*Rotterdam, Netherlands. Summer 2015*









Foto: Ossip van Duivenbode


----------



## taxi

*KATOWICE*





































fot. Tomasz Kozioł


----------



## AkarrSarren

City of Lyon, France :










by AlmirV


----------



## Insulateshipper

Torino Italia


----------



## AkarrSarren

Lyon, France










By AlmirV


----------



## AkarrSarren

Marseille, France :










Tour CMA-CGM by Jean, on Flickr


----------



## jackass94

Moscow
Vitaly Sergeevich - Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Frankfurt










Frankfurt. by Memory ans, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Vilnius*:

New and Old by Grace Morgan, on Flickr

Vilnius Skyline by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Reykjavik*:

View from Hallgrímskirkja Reykjavik Church tower by Leon Dolman, on Flickr

Around midnight - Reykjavik City, Iceland by Pall Gudjonsson, on Flickr

Teasing Of Night by ...Iwonttell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Liverpool*:

Everton Park by Puerto De Liverpool., on Flickr

LIVERPOOL SKYLINE by PHIL, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Leipzig*:

Blick auf Leipzig by Jörg Weitzenberg, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17470492834


----------



## dj4life

*Tirana*:

Tirana skyline by alice_contini, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Paris*:

paris future evening by davis.ac, on Flickr

Passerelle Simone De Beauvoir - BNF - Paris France by Ben Adato, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Baku*:

Baku by Rena, on Flickr

Baku, Azerbaijan by Konstantin Kozlov, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Ålesund*:

Ålesund City Panorama by Geir Srisoi, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*London*:

Parliament Hill by Ieuan Williams, on Flickr

london, england, dawn by Alvaro Dorsey, on Flickr

Some of the view from the west side of Tower Bridge by Mo Panella, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Barcelona*:

Barcelona by Kim Pedersen, on Flickr

Montjuic by Ester Vallés Lago, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Warsaw*:

Warsaw night skyline by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

GO WARSAW!!! 60 years of the Palace of Culture and Science. by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline at night by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Basel*:

Sonnenaufgang in Basel by thomad2012, on Flickr

Basel by wilson von Zeidler, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Eindhoven*:

Eindhoven_overzicht by Familia Porto, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Varna*:

Sunset over varna by Tsvetelin Iliev, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Frankfurt*:

Frankfurt bei blauer Stunde by Rene Berger, on Flickr

Frankfurt bei blauer Stunde by Rene Berger, on Flickr


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

*Rotterdam* 

Severe storms strike on the night of August 13th 2015.


Images taken by: Jan Klerks


----------



## dj4life

*Moscow*:

Moscow-City at Dusk by O1e9, on Flickr

Moscow City by Daria Besedina, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Monte Carlo*:

Monte Carlo by Alban Teh Howell, on Flickr

Blue mountain by manjik.photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Nicosia*:

Nicosia Town Panorama At Night by Plamen Peev Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Dortmund*:

Dortmund, von Kronenburg by Philipp Maxim, on Flickr

Skyline Dortmund 1 by Meik S aus D, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*London*:

IMG_0976b by Olivier, on Flickr

Different Vibe by Syed Ali Warda, on Flickr

20150705 Mom in London-009 by icemanuk, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Milan*:

Panorama Milan by i love to take pictures, on Flickr

Milan from top. by Mert Burmali, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Prague*:

Day 3 Prague by Christina Marsh, on Flickr

Prague by Richard Wheeler, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Paris*:

Eiffel Tower by Robert Schut, on Flickr

Eiffel Tower by Robert Schut, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Moscow*:

Russia. Moscow. View of the city center. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

Moscow by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr

Moscow by Evgeny Grabovsky, on Flickr

MOW by Victor Stolbovoy, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Rotterdam*:

Scheepmakershaven by Anikin Photographic, on Flickr

Before the storm by Robert Hertel, on Flickr

Manhattan on the Maas by Anikin Photographic, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Sarajevo*:

Sarajevo Skyline 4 by Santa Fe Relocation Services, on Flickr

Sarajevo skyline by Terekhova, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Liverpool*:

Liverpool Skyline by Henrique Fino, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Milan*:

Porta Nuova from il Duomo by axelferis, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Tallinn*:

Good night my hometown. See you soon. by Dmitry Tkachenko, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Benidorm*:

2 Skylines. Alicante / Benidorm by Diego J. Escolano, on Flickr

Benidorm by Víctor Ch.S., on Flickr

Benidorm skyline by Diego J. Escolano, on Flickr

Luces de la ciudad by marcos alonso, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Zagreb*:

wrath of god by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Poznań*:

poznań skyline by Igor Uciński, on Flickr

Poznań skyline by Przemysław Turlej, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/turlej/16211514544


----------



## dj4life

*Liège*:

Liège By Night by Bert Beckers, on Flickr

DSC_0588 by Gimleu, on Flickr

14 juillet by Philippe Demasy, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Aalborg*:

Aalborg Harbor by Ole Houen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Ljubljana*:

Ljubljana by aviana2, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Frankfurt*:

Frankfurt at night 3 by starwars1553, on Flickr

Frankfurt: Skyline from Next Tower/Treehouse by DieBuben.de, on Flickr

Moon-2 by hanslook, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Monte Carlo*:

La Condamine / Monte Carlo by Raymond Koh, on Flickr

Monte Carlo by Alban Teh Howell, on Flickr

Blue mountain by manjik.photography, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Poznan, Poland*










https://www.facebook.com/turlejfoto...396645747188/1021342934619224/?type=1&theater


----------



## dj4life

*Istanbul*:

Skyline of Levent business district as seen from the Bosphorus by Eric Sehr, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Barcelona*:

BARCELONA by photojordi®, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

dj4life said:


> *Paris*:
> 
> Eiffel Tower by Robert Schut, on Flickr
> 
> Eiffel Tower by Robert Schut, on Flickr


:cheers: :applause:


----------



## dj4life

*London*:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20479621528/in/photostream









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20667651695/in/photostream


----------



## dj4life

*Vienna*:

Donau City by Carolina, on Flickr

Evening view of Vienna by Ken Yik Lee, on Flickr

Cruise on the Danube by H Hollström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Frankfurt*:

Frankfurt Skyline by Anikin Photographic, on Flickr

Frankfurt by Oliver Hummell, on Flickr

Frankfurt by Oliver Hummell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Benidorm*:

Benidorm by Víctor Ch.S., on Flickr

Benidorm Panorama at Night by RickyLoca, on Flickr


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milano


----------



## dexter2

Warsaw 



Ring said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wilanów-z-lotu-ptaka/451271841688423?fref=ts
> 
> I jeszcze takie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/warszawazlotuptaka?fref=ts


----------



## Umformer

Yekaterinburg.


----------



## domtoren

AMSTERDAM 

Temporary but spectacular skyline modification. Old times revive! Three, four centuries ago the ports were full of sailing ships. 
Taken yesterday by me at Sail Amsterdam 2015
http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/remador002?sort=3&page=1
































































and some images of the harbour area skyline


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


La Défense by JE3.CHY/\/\, sur Flickr


Tour D2, La Défense, Paris by Julien Fromentin, sur Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/PolandIsBe...1634116244499/884063935001512/?type=1&theater










https://www.facebook.com/shotbydami...0.1440287523./663544957112719/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/shotbydami...0.1440287523./647180538749161/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/biurowiecq....1440287566./1141099002571542/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/biurowiecq....1440287566./1144952678852841/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/WarsawSpir...0.1440287654./752566598186952/?type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/theviewwar...0827970298612/873849975996411/?type=3&theater


----------



## 1lazio

*Warsaw*








by kafarek


----------



## jackass94

Warsaw looks neat :cheers:

Moscow skyline








https://vk.com/aleksandr_a_r


----------



## KiffKiff

*Lyon*


DSC-1887 by Franz Erlenberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Umformer

Yekaterinburg.


----------



## perrolokos

*Barcelona*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cawfeebeen/20821577676/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cawfeebeen/20225255134/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cawfeebeen/20821566756/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cawfeebeen/20821549646/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cawfeebeen/20821547366/sizes/l


----------



## eastman

*ISTANBUL*


----------



## Franh099

*Milan*


By me​

Milan Skyline by Franh099, en Flickr




Milan Skyline (2) by Franh099, en Flickr




Milan Skyline (3) by Franh099, en Flickr




Milan Skyline (4) by Franh099, en Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=96088&gaz_author_id=39301


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milano


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/margasfoto


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Misty Skyline by frawolf77, auf Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M

*Kyiv*



























http://gerva1se.livejournal.com/


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Famous icons by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


Famous icons II by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/antoniogaudencio/21829896440/


La Défense by o coeur de la photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

*Graz, Austria*

Graz by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr


----------



## kaqla dougfa

Kyiv








http://kievstandard.com.ua/pechersk-hills


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Riga








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime&pager=2


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Moscow








http://www.photosight.ru/photos/605...%BE%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B4&sort_type=ctime&pager=3


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## the runner

*Amsterdam Arena(ajax)*


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

MainplazaView9 by Thorsten Fröhlich, auf Flickr


----------



## kisssme




----------



## dj4life

*Stockholm*:

Stockholm Sunset by Kevin Cho, on Flickr


----------



## dexter2

Łódź, Poland



lenin said:


>


----------



## dj4life

*Paris*:

Light trails in La Défense by David Bertho, on Flickr

D2 tower in a ring by David Bertho, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa*, "Saska" residential complex
by Robert_Frw


----------



## meteoforumitalia

*MILAN*

yesterday evening:


















































































































































































































































































some bonus and OT pics of the city


----------



## dj4life

*London*:

London Dawn by Sean Scarff, on Flickr

London dawn skyline by Sean Scarff, on Flickr

Salutation to the dawn by Sean Scarff, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Rotterdam*:

Rotterdam, Netherlands [1600x648] by Antonio Max, on Flickr

WWPW Rotterdam 222.jpg by Alexandros Sklavos, on Flickr

Erasmus bridge by Gavaskar, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Warsaw*:

Warsaw's Skyline - might be surprising for some [2048x1369] by Danny Rose, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline | panorama of the city center by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline | panorama of the city center by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Lyon*:

Skyline, Lyon depuis Caluire et Cuire by seba mouss, on Flickr

DSC_4252 F by Sylvain A., on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Vienna*:

153009_0507 by Valery Voennyy, on Flickr

Vienna on Top by Marc Richter, on Flickr

Modern Vienna - Donau City blue hour shot by Christian_from_Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

*Cologne | Germany*

*Cologne, Rhineland, Germany* - seen from a hill range at Voiswinkel. 










Source and full resolution: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Köln_Skyline_an_einem_regnerischem_Tag_2009.jpg

Check for pics of single towers: List of highrises in Cologne/Köln (German)


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Paris by o coeur de la photo, sur Flickr


La Défense, soleil levant by EC2015, sur Flickr


La Défense, Paris by Michael de Tombe, sur Flickr


La Défense by Jonathan Palfrey, sur Flickr


La Défense aux tons d'automne by stanzy stanzy, sur Flickr


Paris by Ace Shooting, sur Flickr


----------



## singoone

Prague by night 

Naše krásná Praha z Bílé skály, je naše a tak to zůstane. by Honza Marek, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Moscow*:

Москва - View by Matthew Field, on Flickr

Modern skyscrapers at night. Moscow City. Russia by bwatt7_406websterbrain7, on Flickr

Dusk over Moscow by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr

Moscow light at night by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Liverpool*:

LIVERPOOL PURPLE SKYLINE AT NIGHT FROM SEACOMBE by John Hickey-Fry, on Flickr

Liverpool Waterfront Panorama by Anna, on Flickr

Albert Dock by Alexander Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg*:

Svenska Mässans huvudentré och Gothia Towers by Svenska Mässan, on Flickr

Svenska Mässans huvudentré och Gothia Towers by Svenska Mässan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Milan*:

_DSC2410 by claudia, on Flickr

DSC_4774 by Altvod Dolgopskiy, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Sarajevo*:

Sarajevo Skyline by operativo, on Flickr

Sarajevo skyline by Terekhova, on Flickr

Sarajevo skyline by Terekhova, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Warsaw*:

Warsaw Sunset by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

3 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Istanbul*:

DSC01511 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr

Skyline by hornet75, on Flickr

Ferry Turn and Skyline by cokbilmis-foto, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*London*:

Greenland Dock, London by Stephen Colebourne, on Flickr

London 2015 (1) by Bettina Bamberg, on Flickr

The North and the South by Alessio Andreani, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Vienna*:

Skyline of Vienna by Bu Örnz, on Flickr

UNO-City Vienna #UNblue #UN70 by ahmeterbil15, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Bratislava*:

View of Bratislava and the Danube by 8DCPhotography (www.8dcphotography.co.uk), on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Rotterdam*:

R O T T E R D A M ² by majeed ekbal, on Flickr

50 shades of Rotterdam by vincent fennis, on Flickr

Rotterdam Skyline by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Madrid*:

4torres by Juan (fotografielosobosques), on Flickr

Madrid 4 Torres by Frank Boston, on Flickr

SKY LINE MADRID by Dream Photography by margamorqui, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Frankfurt*:

Cloud City Frankfurt by Daniel Haussmann, on Flickr

european central bank and skyline Frankfurt by R G, on Flickr

Skyline by Melmark Gromü, on Flickr


----------



## EuroMaster

*R O T T E R D A M | The Netherlands*

by Ossip van Duivenbode


----------



## shard97

*Plymouth | UK*
Untitled by ryan.trower, on Flickr


----------



## Oleg84

*Kyiv*








































































































































*http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/*


----------



## ww_lodz

*Łódź*, *Poland*:


pafnucy87 said:


>


----------



## Oplot-M

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









http://camrador.livejournal.com/









http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com


----------



## Nuhoangcaooc

KiffKiff said:


> *Paris*
> 
> 
> Paris by o coeur de la photo, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> La Défense, soleil levant by EC2015, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> La Défense, Paris by Michael de Tombe, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> La Défense by Jonathan Palfrey, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> La Défense aux tons d'automne by stanzy stanzy, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Paris by Ace Shooting, sur Flickr


Wow, Great shot!! Very nice. I love Paris. Thanks for the awesome pictures :heart:

I hope everyone and all my friends. Let's Pray for Paris. May God bless France and everyone could use your prayers as well. :heart:


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*
London Londres England Angleterre UK: The new buildings of the City, les nouveaux immeubles de la City, die neuen Gebäude von der City. by Pierre, on Flickr

Lights & Shadows by Michele Prisco, on Flickr

London Eye for France by Jeremy Nelson, on Flickr

London: Panoramics from Saint Paul Cathedral by Jose A., on Flickr

London at night by 50creative, on Flickr

Southbank With London Rain by Bruce Biege, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

*Łódź*, *Poland*:


lenin said:


> *source*: instagram.com/kasikkasikovitz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *source*: instagram.com/godek.jakub


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

L1004845 by bachmanns1977, auf Flickr



L1004847 by bachmanns1977, auf Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa* 









Fot. Zuzanna Kania


----------



## Insulateshipper

ww_lodz said:


> *Łódź*, *Poland*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *source*: instagram.com/kasikkasikovitz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *source*: instagram.com/godek.jakub


 Where is the skyline here? :lol:


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb, Croatia*


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb*


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb*


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb*


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb*


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb*


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb*


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb*


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb, Capital of Croatia*


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb*


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb*


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb*


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT

Night Traffic in Frankfurt City Life by Bon Usmile, auf Flickr

PV rooftop by rpffm58, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline 08.11.2015 by Kiefer., auf Flickr

Skyline. by universaldilletant, auf Flickr


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb*


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb*


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb*


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb*


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb*


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb*


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb*


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb*


----------



## Nikola_subic

Zagreb


----------



## Nikola_subic

*Zagreb*


----------



## Nikola_subic

Zagreb


----------



## Nikola_subic

Zagreb


----------



## Nikola_subic

Zagreb


----------



## Nikola_subic

Zagreb


----------



## Nikola_subic

Zagreb


----------



## Nikola_subic

Zagreb


----------



## Nikola_subic

Zagreb


----------



## Nikola_subic

Zagreb


----------



## Nikola_subic

Zagreb


----------



## Oleg84

*Kyiv*










*http://vk.com/sergey_rabchevsky*


----------



## dj4life

*Rotterdam*:

DSC_6214-2_edited-2 by Ed Kaas, on Flickr

Dak van Rotterdam by Jan Van der Veen, on Flickr

Eindejaarsbijeenkomst Cool63 by Vastgoedsocieteit Rotterdam Rijnmond, on Flickr


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/marianna-ianovska/album/463652/view/965161


----------



## _Hawk_

*Paris*
















 
https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/marianna-ianovska/album/500867/view/1327765



https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/marianna-ianovska/album/500867/view/1327695


----------



## Oplot-M

_Hawk_ said:


> *Kyiv, Ukraine*


More pics of Kyiv:



























https://www.facebook.com/komy.vgory


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*



























































































http://go.redirectingat.com/?id=512...wthread.php?p=129142269#post129142269&xtz=-60


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









http://vk.com/inifrey?z=photo38661873_388933708/photos38661873









https://vk.com/kievcity









http://vk.com/inifrey?z=photo38661873_387839145/photos38661873































































http://zapal-zalazov.livejournal.com/18261.html


----------



## MaxBen

deleted


----------



## alexandru.mircea

*Bucharest *(an angle towards the centre thatI haven't seen previously)










http://www.salvatibucurestiul.ro/index.php/donatii-20/


----------



## EuroMaster

*R O T T E R D A M | The Netherlands*

by Anthony Malefijt



SASH said:


> Rooftopping in Rotterdam! by Anthony Malefijt, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^fantastic pic


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










By Awik


----------



## dexter2

Łódź, Poland:








https://www.facebook.com/fu3sko/pho...628478560488/1730126130544053/?type=3&theater


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:



eibomz said:


>


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*





































http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/remador001?sort=3&page=1


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw - Second cluster in Wola



adamMa said:


> https://flic.kr/p/C4pAzb by Adam G. P..., on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Paris - Plaza de La Concordia by Julio Rojo Eyaralar, sur Flickr


Paris - Plaza de La Concordia by Julio Rojo Eyaralar, sur Flickr


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw by filosss










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129540441#post129540441


----------



## renshapratama

beautiful Europe! I want to visit there someday Ameen :cheers:


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*




























By filosss

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129540492#post129540492


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*














































http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## taxi

KATOWICE




























fot. Ra2anski


----------



## dexter2

Warsaw:



morris71 said:


>


----------



## Insulateshipper

This thread is going to be borring if we only have Polish skyline... or Warsaw skyline how are not the best skylin, some of those buildings are hideous.


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*
City' skyline is growing. Soon new skyscrapers will be added in Porta Nuova, while CityLife is still U/C.

*Porta Nuova*








link

*CityLife*








link​


----------



## TimeAndTide

*paris*

_hosted on flickr_


----------



## Oleg84

*Kyiv*



















*https://500px.com/ilyascherbinin*


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/fotografia.architektury.piotr.krajewski/?fref=ts










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...6877582361279/975649532484079/?type=3&theater


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*

Skyline di Milano by Alessandro

Torre Isozaki e Torre Hadid, CityLife, Milano by Alessandro

Torre Isozaki e Torre Hadid by Alessandro

Skyline di Porta Nuova, Milano by Alessandro

Skyline di Milano by Alessandro​


----------



## EuroMaster

*R O T T E R D A M | The Netherlands*

An aerial by photographer Ossip van Duivenbode


----------



## justproject

*Batumi*


New Year Fireworks over Batumi by Levan Verdzeuli, on Flickr


Happy new 2016 by Levan Verdzeuli, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren

´s Hertogenbosch 














































Utrecht






















































































































Amsterdam 





































source http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/remador002?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

*ROTTERDAM*










Image: Ossip van Duivenbode


----------



## xanterra

Köln









picalonia.de










localpedia.de










magapixel-kunst.de












gaerial.de


----------



## pacific-nw

*London from London Eye*


----------



## pacific-nw

*Lisbon, Portugal*




























*Lisbon, Portugal - Video of the day*


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Frankfurt Skyline by DasKameraAuge, auf Flickr



Frankfurt Sunset Scape by Andi's Viewfinder, auf Flickr



Frankfurt Iron Bridge by Andi's Viewfinder, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Frankfurt Skyline by DasKameraAuge, auf Flickr



Frankfurt at dusk [4592x3056] by Antonio Max, auf Flickr


----------



## The_Photographer

Insulateshipper said:


> This thread is going to be borring if we only have Polish skyline... or Warsaw skyline how are not the best skylin, some of those buildings are hideous.


Of course Polish skylines are not the best but they are improving a lot and soon Warsaw skyline is going to be one of the best. Anyway, I see pictures of Rotterdam, Paris, much more often than Warsaw on this tread so your biased comment is not accurate unless you have some issues with intolerance


----------



## IThomas

*GENOVA* ITALY

IMG23353 by fabrizio.binello

IMG22524 by fabrizio.binello

Genova by Maurizio Bardini

Ancient Harbor by Tiziano Valeno

IMG22538 by fabrizio.binello









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gian_carlo_f/22922703310/sizes/h/​


----------



## Giorgio Calla

*Sofia​*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1881240


----------



## Giorgio Calla

*Sofia​*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1790424&page=12


----------



## the man from k-town

FRANKFURT 

horses in the city by Carsten Frenzl, auf Flickr

What's your point of view? by rol-and, auf Flickr

Frankfurt - Main & Skyline by bilderflut photography, auf Flickr

Frankfurt - Skyline by bilderflut photography, auf Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

*ISTANBUL*

http://wowturkey.com/


----------



## Giorgio Calla

*Sofia​*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1881240


----------



## panthiocodin

Did not expect Sofia is do dens! Stunning shot! Cheers for posting


----------



## Iluminat

Katowice



Lahcim nitup said:


> Ra2nski:


----------



## ArmiNaro

Wow, Istanbul.


----------



## tramwaj

*Warsaw *


















by antyqjon


----------



## robhood

London, on Flickr


----------



## taxi

*KATOWICE*


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Insulateshipper

tramwaj said:


> *Warsaw *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by antyqjon


Disappointed...:yawn:


----------



## RémonM

Rotterdam




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*






















































































































https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...82976482688.1073741825.100000729853830&type=3


----------



## VITORIA MAN

here also the same pics , boring


----------



## domtoren

Utrecht 














































http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## domtoren

La Haya - Den Haag - Гаага


----------



## domtoren

From a safe distance: 




























the city whose inhabitants die three years earlier 










due to pollution (at least according to an action group against traffic pollution, see www.ademinrotterdam.nl)


----------



## The_Photographer

Insulateshipper said:


> Disappointed...:yawn:


Heheheh let me see your city and then compare that to Warsaw. Let me guess there will be no comparison because Warsaw look way better than Geneva or what ever city you are in


----------



## IThomas

MILAN

*Porta Nuova*








http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Zona-1/Castello/i-2jPWGDw/A









http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Speciali/Skyline/i-8bZhsnn/A

*City Life*








http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Zona-8/Citylife/Torre-Isozaki-Il-Dritto/i-VCWh4jm/A

*Cathedral* (bonus pic )








http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Zona-1/Duomo/i-wCL9KP2/A​


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

- dmca


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100337&period=30


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*

The scenic Paris west! by StefSup, sur Flickr


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw



pawel.guraj said:


> Rzczywiście dzięki Q22 i Spire panorama mostowa bardzo wyładniała.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p,paw


----------



## e2ek1el

- edit


----------



## Oplot-M

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

*The Right Bank*








https://vk.com/cyanidium

*The Left Bank*








http://photographers.ua/photo/958045/


----------



## Ale620

^^
Wow! :uh:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Kyiv looks like a very underrated European city, doesn't it?


----------



## erbse

...dp


----------



## erbse

*Frankfurt, Germany:*

That skyline is getting denser as ever, ha. 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13475224443/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mc-80/22694692456/









http://www.heliflug.net









The Day's last City Lights - Wide Version by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr









https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...941_970900342987691_6347441140201347881_o.jpg









https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...88_1291157064243590_8925503798004898518_o.png









Frankfurt am Main - Altstadt (Old Town) by Jorbasa, on Flickr









Frankfurt: "The Wall" by frawolf77, on Flickr









When Frankfurt is going to sleep... Skyline Mainhattan by Ansgar Hillebrand, on Flickr

That unique setting with fairy-talish medieval remnants and reconstructions plus modern skyscrapers... Amazing.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/daniel-ster/15167218619/ .


----------



## 1lazio

*Warsaw*








by panorama


----------



## erbse

Some rather unusual views of Frankfurt and its skyscrapers:









Tunnel view by DasKameraAuge, auf Flickr

Frankfurt_327 by Karl-Alwin Hiller, auf Flickr

MainPlaza, Frankfurt by Codex IV, auf Flickr

2014-009-FrankfurtOsthafen by jp.selter, auf Flickr

IMG_9795-20160313 Canon EOS 5D Mark II Frankfurt am Main FB2048 by Jens Heyde, auf Flickr

IMG_8585 by isopics, auf Flickr

Frankfurt am Main by Focushaus, auf Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440890&page=115


----------



## Oplot-M

*Riga, Latvia*









http://photographers.ua/photo/staroe-i-novoe-981821/


----------



## jeromekern

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25481706785/sizes/k/


----------



## dj4life

*Moscow*:

Moscow Intrnational Business Center at night by Anatoly V., on Flickr

Moscow City by Murat, on Flickr

Night roofs2 by k0rZzik, on Flickr


----------



## M60

See some photos from the Bohemian, indie heartland of Manchester.

Really interesting article on Manchester's Instagram movements from the City Council, local media and community groups. Interview with this week's photographer:

https://urbanitymcr.wordpress.com/2016/03/31/instagramchester-meet-manchesters-urban-photographers/


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/WarsawSpir...0818051695143/861697507273860/?type=3&theater


----------



## JanVL

Poznan, Poland



Poznan by Jan VL, on Flickr


----------



## Karl1587

Same cities over and over this thread...


----------



## Iluminat

^^It's not like we have many skyscraper cities in Europe to choose from


----------



## dj4life

*Frankfurt*:

DSC00064-20160402 ILCE-6000 Frankfurt am Main FB2048 by Jens Heyde, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26157984096

Colours of the night by DasKameraAuge, on Flickr

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*London*:

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

Birthplace of REBO by REBOwall, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

*Łódź*, *Poland*:


archi88 said:


>


----------



## dj4life

*Milan*:

Milan skyline by Riccardo Diotallevi, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Liverpool*:

Liverpool Skyline by Matt Black, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Rotterdam*:

Kop van Zuid vanuit Rijnhaven - Rotterdam by Lbfoot, on Flickr

Skyline Rotterdam - de Kuip by Lbfoot, on Flickr

Evening Falls in Rotterdam by State of Decay, on Flickr

Twilight City by State of Decay, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Istanbul*:

DSC05197 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr

Sight of Istanbul from Camlica Hill by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Vienna*:

22nd District by Yves Matiegka, on Flickr

Donau City 1 by Yves Matiegka, on Flickr


----------



## werner10

Rotterdam


The City is Ours said:


> Gevonden via de Facebook-pagina van Gersmagazine, de maker is Mike Dinand. Volledige grootte na de klik


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


OC2A4251 by Video Effects Productions, sur Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100679&period=30


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN*
Milan seen from Oliva Gessi
View on old town and Porta Nuova district, with the Alps in the background.







Lorenzo Tombola
​


----------



## dj4life

*Kirchberg, Lux*

Bock and Kirchberg, Luxembourg by Stewie1980, on Flickr

Kirchberg, Luxembourg by Stewie1980, on Flickr

Flaming City by Christophe Van Biesen, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*Paris*

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr

Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr


----------



## Oleg84

*Kyiv*










*http://vk.com/flynire*

*+*














































*https://500px.com/itykhyi*


----------



## dj4life

*Berlin*:

Berlin - Eclipse by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr

Berlin - Skyline Sunset by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Oslo*:

Oslo Skyline by Jørn Eriksson, on Flickr

Pink City by NWS, on Flickr

Downtown Oslo in a nightly mood... by Jon Urdal, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Milan* 


Skyline Milano by Alessandro

Torre Breda, Torre Allianz, Lo Storto, Torre Diamante, Torre Solaria, Torre Unicredit by Alessandro

Il Dritto e Lo Storto by Alessandro








Torre Velasca RED by Alessandro

Torre Velasca, the lady in red by Gian Floridia

Monte Rosa, veduta mozzafiato by Gian Floridia​


----------



## dj4life

*London*:

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr

London by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky

MY RECENT SKYLINE PICS FROM MALMÖ:

Malmo_160401_ 006 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Malmo_160401_ 009 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Malmo_160401_ 040 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Malmo_160401_ 015 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Malmo_160401_ 038 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

Malmö skyline with Turning Torso, Malmö Live etc


----------



## Phcg

*Paris*


Two World by kioro photographie, no Flickr


Shadows by kioro photographie, no Flickr


La Défense, The Business District of Paris by Julien Fromentin, no Flickr


La Défense by Simon Mazière, no Flickr​


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## domtoren

Utrecht 


















































































http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## Phcg

*Warsaw*


Warsaw by Kamil Porembiński, no Flickr


Warsaw downtown by Piotr Lewandowski, no Flickr


Warsaw by night by Pe_Wu, no Flickr


Warsaw Candy Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, no Flickr

:cheers::cheers:​


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Halle/Saale*


Halle Neustadt Panorama! by baerchen57, auf Flickr


Skyline + öffentliches Verkehrsmittel by Reinhard, auf Flickr


Hochhäuser by Holger Vogt, auf Flickr


alles Gute kommt von oben... by Reinhard, auf Flickr


Magistrale in Halle(Saale) district Halle-Neustadt by gynti_46, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Blick auf die Skyline von Frankfurt am Main / Germany by Katz-Ffm, auf Flickr



Frankfurt Skyline by Yvonne Eckrich, auf Flickr



Frankfurt, Skyline vom Eisernen Steg gesehen - Skyline seen from the Iron Bridge by HEN-Magonza, auf Flickr


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milan


----------



## EuroMaster

*R O T T E R D A M | The Netherlands*









_by forumer *Marin* - all credits to him_


----------



## willman87

VALENCIA

CIUDAD DE LAS ARTES Y LAS CIENCIAS - CALATRAVA










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4138/4797056194_5d98dc8ebc_b.jpg











http://media.melia.com/webs/4141/img/meliaplaza-carrusel4.jpg


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa *



















by kafarek


----------



## Phcg

*Oslo*


Downtown Oslo skyline by Tim Adams, no Flickr


Downtown Oslo, Norway by Keith Pearce, no Flickr


Oslo Barcode by Tim A. Bruening, no Flickr


Barcode in downtown Oslo by Lynn D. Rosentrater, no Flickr


:cheers::cheers::cheers:​


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*Birmingham, UK*

Taken by me last week, low quality instagram shot of Birminghams Council House at Victoria Square:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFPSCizF_Nx/


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milan


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Paris... by juliencastres, sur Flickr


Paris... by juliencastres, sur Flickr


Paris... by juliencastres, sur Flickr


----------



## werner10

Amsterdam


AMS guy said:


>





hanselpedia said:


> Skyline Amsterdam Zuidoost by hanselpedia, on Flickr





P17 said:


>





Momo1435 said:


> Vandaag
> 
> IMG_4324 by Momo1435, on Flickr





the runner said:


> ‏





Noodles7 said:


> [/url]IMAG2952 by Noodlestaiwan7, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## tramwaj

Warszawa


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ the new neighbourhood in the foreground is a render, right?


----------



## uunxx

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ the new neighbourhood in the foreground is a render, right?


Only the shopping center and a few blocks in the very foreground.


----------



## EuroMaster

*R O T T E R D A M | The Netherlands*









_by Midi 010 Photography_


----------



## JanVL

Warsaw









https://www.facebook.com/warszawawy...16460718114/10154278278908115/?type=3&theater


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

*Rebuilding Rotterdam, 75 years*


----------



## Giorgio Calla

*Sofia​*





https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCompnU780S2sYYM7BDgnSJQ​


----------



## Phcg

*Madrid*


Madrid, Skyline. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, no Flickr


Madrid Skyline by Fernando Bilbao, no Flickr


Madrid Skyline - Spain by Jesús Sánchez-Bermejo Ramos, no Flickr


Madrid skyline by Fernando Bilbao, no Flickr​


----------



## willman87

MADRID DE NOCHE









http://www.secretosdemadrid.es/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Madrid-de-noche2.jpg


----------



## alexandru.mircea

*Bucharest*










Full size: https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13235271_10153853039822261_735403472504218335_o.jpg

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....107877962260.105018.623947260&type=3&theater


----------



## Phcg

*Stockholm*


Alvik winter sunset by Storkholm Photography, no Flickr


Gröndal blue hour reflection by Storkholm Photography, no Flickr


Old town reflection by Storkholm Photography, no Flickr


Blue hour at Alviks Strand by Storkholm Photography, no Flickr​


----------



## EuroMaster

*R O T T E R D A M | The Netherlands*









_by Martijn Barendse_


----------



## domtoren

Utrecht














































http://s1226.photobucket.com/user/gribietsiwan/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## christos-greece

*London, U.K.*

city skyline by Jonathan Vowles, on Flickr

Shard from Rotherhithe by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

City skyline from Rotherhithe by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

City skyline from Rotherhithe Thames path by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

City skyline from Canary Wharf pier by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

London 2016 by Tom Børslid, on Flickr


----------



## Marin

The world's largest cruise ship ms Harmony of the Seas in Rotterdam, 24.05:


ms Harmony of the Seas by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Fly80

*MILAN*



Luca9A8M said:


> Porta Nuova by Alessandro, su Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa*









by Pstrykacz


----------



## Soheilkb

Düsseldorf 
I took these pics few months ago 
It's nothing crazy but kinda nice


----------



## Insulateshipper

Genova


----------



## Phcg

*Milan*


Milan skyline by Riccardo Diotallevi, no Flickr


Porta Nuova District at Night by Bernardo Ricci Armani, no Flickr


Milano Porta Nuova by Alessandro, no Flickr


Sunset on Porta Nuova, Milan by Pietro Agostini, no Flickr​


----------



## Spookvlieger

*Liège, Belgium*

Liege: Ardent by Falcdragon, on Flickr

Liège, quand le jour et la nuit cohabitent... by Philippe Demasy, on Flickr


La Meuse by Philippe Demasy, on Flickr

Liège au petit matin... by Philippe Demasy, on Flickr

DSC_0588 by Gimleu, on Flickr


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

*Rotterdam, new JSF fighter jet fly over*









Dutch Army Defence


----------



## Insulateshipper

Napoli from Highway


----------



## EuroMaster

*R O T T E R D A M | The Netherlands*

by Mike Dinand for GersMagazine


----------



## Oplot-M

*Bologna, Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gff/16988535070/sizes/k/


----------



## Oplot-M

*Kyiv, Ukraine*



























http://skyandmethod.com/









https://500px.com/my_sokol


----------



## Phcg

*Moscow*


Moscow-City at Dusk by O1e9, no Flickr


Moscow-City by O1e9, no Flickr


Moscow Intrnational Business Center at night by Anatoly V., no Flickr


340 by ILYA BARON, no Flickr​


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

- edit


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milano


----------



## Insulateshipper

Bologna, it


----------



## dexter2

Łódź, Poland









https://www.facebook.com/SiekuPhoto...228001692195/1070393229708998/?type=3&theater


----------



## @rtem

*Samara, Russia*


















https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/stroysamaru


----------



## Phcg

*Dublin*


Dublin by night by Kenny VOLODIMER, no Flickr


Grand Canal Dock by picturesbyJOE, no Flickr


Spencer Dock by picturesbyJOE, no Flickr


Grand Canal Dock by picturesbyJOE, no Flickr


Dublin @ Night by riverside photographic, no Flickr​


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...877582361279/1075420532506978/?type=3&theater


----------



## @rtem

*Sevastopol*


----------



## Iluminat

del


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

A view of Frankfurt from Sachsenhausen by Matthias Rabiller, auf Flickr



Skyline Frankfurt, Eiserner Steg by heinz Kuhn-Prinz, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Milano, Italy*

I giganti by chiara.maulini, on Flickr

Angles and curves by Anna Naomi French, on Flickr

Milan, Italy 2015 by ntalka, on Flickr

Milan, Unicredit Palace by Fabio Fedeli, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL*

*ISTANBUL*

Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## @rtem

*Sevastopol*


----------



## @rtem

*Samara, Russia*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Moscow








https://vk.com/smel0v?z=photo324420_418377862/album324420_232580919/rev


----------



## Insulateshipper

Milano


----------



## willman87

*B I L B AO*









http://www.bilbaocurioso.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/webBilbao_Arrano.jpg










http://www.bilbaoando.com/wpbio/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Etxebarria-1-1024x682.jpg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

#frankfurt #frankfurtcity #frankfurtammain #germany #iphone #iphone6s #iphonephotography #iphonography #colorful #sunset by Maurizio Del Sole, auf Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline ( Banken Frankfurt ) Germany by FREEDOM STREAMING, auf Flickr



Frankfurt Skyline by GER.LA PHOTO WORKS, auf Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

_*Liverpool:*_


----------



## Phcg

*Brussels*


Same same but different by Thierry Hudsyn, no Flickr


*Prague*


Moldaubrücken in Prag by Robert Schüller, no Flickr

*Copenhagen*


Kalvebod Brygge after dark - Copenhagen, Denmark by Adrian Lazar, no Flickr


*Dresden*


Skyline Dresden by Robert Schüller, no Flickr

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt by Robert Schüller, no Flickr​


----------



## The_Photographer

Warsaw uprising memorial day :


----------



## The_Photographer

Warsaw skyline form Siekierkowski bridge :


----------



## The_Photographer

Warsaw


----------



## openlyJane

_*Liverpool:*_


----------



## christos-greece

^^ *Please dont forget to give credits, sources to all photos here.*


----------



## christos-greece

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Skyline by Samuel P., on Flickr

Warsaw skyscrapers, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Warsaw skyscrapers, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by Mateusz Skoneczny, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by night by Alessandro Ghignone, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

MILAN

*Porta Nuova*








https://www.facebook.com/milanopano...165096633235/1403531312996602/?type=3&theater









http://aroundmilano.tumblr.com/









http://aroundmilano.tumblr.com/

*CityLife*
>>>








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...31606510601.2174416.1298524014&type=3&theater​


----------



## EuroMaster

*Zuidas | Amsterdam | the Netherlands*










source [Parool]


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnipro, Ukraine*









https://vk.com/id34692757


----------



## domtoren

Utrecht 









































































http://s1226.photobucket.com/user/gribietsiwan/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


paris la defense by lh photo, sur Flickr


----------



## willman87

*B A R C E L O N A*









http://i377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/pereagell/narrow_view_zps0mubjfyo.jpg


----------



## Jujo

*Seville
*
subirimagenes


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

The financial district in Frankfurt

Here Is The Money … by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## Marin

Rotterdam, 30.08:


Wilhelminapier by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr



Marco Polo by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*MILANO*
Pic includes Porta Nuova, Central Station, CityLife, Historic Centre, Sempione Park, Porta Venezia Gardens, Monumental Cemetery :cheers:

scroll>>>







​http://aroundmilano.tumblr.com/image/149928411304​


----------



## Mayangjacobs

Midtown Manhattan looking south from the top of Rockefeller Center’s R.C.A. Building. Fall 1956. The Mercantile (Ludlow & Peabody, 1928) and 500 Fifth Avenue (Shreve Lamb & Harmon, 1931) are on foreground, at let. The 102-story Empire State Building (Shreve, Lamb & Harmon, 1931) dominating the skyline, at center, hno:


----------



## KiffKiff

Toits de Paris (La Défense depuis le XVIe) by Le rictus du singe, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Ljubljana*:

Ljubljana by Miha Pavlin, on Flickr

view from the Castle Tower by Photos by Christi, on Flickr

00-9 by Blaz Pelc, on Flickr


----------



## angrybird2411

Picture: Milano, Italy


----------



## openlyJane

_*Liverpool:*_


----------



## robhood

Untitled by Arthurstudent, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

Klein aber mein by rainerwiegand, auf Flickr

Frankfurt Skyline by Frank Frankfurt am Main, auf Flickr

Skyline Frankfurt by Hans-Peter Dorn, auf Flickr

Skyline Frankfurt by Frank Frankfurt am Main, auf Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*Paris*


La Defense - Tour D2 by Patryk Rivet, no Flickr


la defense by John Simmonds, no Flickr


Another sunset in La Défense by Bach Quoc-Anh, no Flickr


La Defence, District Paris. by alex west, no Flickr



From My Room at Sofitel La Defense by Bernardo Ricci Armani, no Flickr


Sunset in la defense by Benoit photography, no Flickr
​


----------



## sebvill

British cities are very desorganized for European levels.

Its strange that Munich doesnt manage to have a skyline as impressive as Frankfort, being Germany's top city.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

sebvill said:


> British cities are very desorganized for European levels.
> 
> Its strange that Munich doesnt manage to have a skyline as impressive as Frankfort, being Germany's top city.


It could easily have an impressive, skyline the same goes for hamburg. 
Two really wealthy citys in germany unlike berlin. Political issues are the problem. therefore there isn't a skyline and there won't be one soon.


----------



## KiffKiff

Paris by harvey.doane, sur Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Paris


Dernières lueurs sur Paris by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Perm


Perm City by Don Vaughn, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Poznań*
Poznań skyline by Przemysław Turlej, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*Frankfurt*










Untitled by Peter My., on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

PA296696 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Amsterdam

Amsterdam by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*

Madrid. 2014. [Explore] by Jose Perez, on Flickr

Cloudy skyline by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

Viejo vs Nuevo by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr

Madrid - La Vela - Ciudad BBVA by Guillermo R., on Flickr

_DSC3369 Madrid skyline 5,5 MB 5500 × 3671 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, on Flickr


Madrid skyline. by David Leo, on Flickr

Madrid skyline by Paul Bousie, on Flickr

3 torres? by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## DeltaMetropolis

The Hague:





























Rotterdam:










by Emmer


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

PA296652 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr



PA296649 by Selt Sam, auf Flickr

You can click on the picture to see it bigger.


----------



## Insulateshipper

milano


----------



## Denjiro

Belgrade

HOME THAT WAS by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## EuroMaster

*T H E. H A G U E. - The Netherlands*









_source: www.mupload.nl_


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-fra3-1.cdninstagra...12_1892926347609283_3549963097764528128_n.jpg








paris la defense


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

- edit


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

- edit


----------



## IThomas

*T U R I N*


Turin | Piedmont by Dave Wong

Michelin Towers, Torino, Italy. by Giuseppe Pipia

Skyscraper Intesa Sanpaolo, Turin. by Paolo Ilardi

Test with the Pentax K-3ii by Matteo Appiano

Torino by Andrea Mucelli​


----------



## IThomas

*N A P L E S*


Napoli by Francesco Di Benedetto

Napoli by Carmine Colurcio

Skyline by Pietro Bernardi
Spaccanapoli by Francesco Grisolia​


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N*


Porta Nuova Skyline, Milano by Alessandro

Duomo di Milano by Alessandro

CityLife, Milano by Alessandro​


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnipro, Ukraine*

A1-52 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## An-178

*Kyiv, Ukraine*













































https://www.facebook.com/srgktk/


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

20170208-ffm.022017_skyline by cleversurf, auf Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Warsaw*:

Warsaw downtown panorama at sunset by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr









Source


----------



## dj4life

*Liverpool*:

Mersey Ferry, Liverpool by Richard Lyons, on Flickr

101_5202 by A N, on Flickr









Source


----------



## dj4life

*Moscow*:

Moscow City by kuhnmi, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Benidorm*:

[ #36 :: 2017 ] by Salvador Mira, on Flickr

(370/16) Club de Golf Real de Faula by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr

(380/16) Creciendo a lo alto by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## Vaman

*Yerevan, Armenia*


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/PANSA.ANSP/photos/pcb.1603832876298987/1603832419632366/?type=3&theater


----------



## EuroMaster

*R O T T E R D A M | T h e. N e t h e r l a n d s.*









source


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Rome, Italy

piazza di san Pietro by Árpád Gabor-Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

https://scontent-frt3-1.cdninstagra...903_363631854008577_6823951147779227648_n.jpg








paris la defense


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*


0147_30-11-16_IMG_7645 by Luca Andrea Doria

0137_08-11-16_IMG_7325 by Luca Andrea Doria

0141_08-11-16_IMG_7334 by Luca Andrea Doria

IMG_8059 by Luca Andrea Doria

Milano - Tower Allianz-1 by simotarta

Torre Velasca by Alessandro​


----------



## Insulateshipper

Genova


----------



## Phcg

*Paris*


La défense by thomas brenac, no Flickr


Paris 2016 70 by Trevor Pipe, no Flickr


La Défense by DB Landscapephotographer, no Flickr


Rush hour at La Défense by Jheronimus, no Flickr


2017 Pont de neuilly 16-9 02 by jcfeliu, no Flickr​


----------



## dmagsteph

Lille, France


http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2017/07/1487370897-lille-299255timthumb.jpg


----------



## qrp

Amsterdam roofs by me.



















Other skylines on my website.


----------



## dmagsteph

lille, France


Lille 299255timthumb by Duckesnoy stephane, sur Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Frankfurt skyscrapers

Frankfurt skyscrapers by Christopher Dohmen, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*Warsaw*



Downtown Warsaw Financial center in Warsaw during dusk time. by Jacek Kadaj, no Flickr


DSC_0167 by Krzysztof Bocheński, no Flickr


Warsaw skyline by fkwiatkowski, no Flickr


Warsaw skyline by Mateusz Skoneczny, no Flickr​


----------



## willman87

*BARCELONA*









http://www.codigounico.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/2/2017/01/barcelona-epicentro-de-la-alta-relojeria-e1485876733151.jpg


----------



## dmagsteph

Lille Skyline by Antoine Alacusos

Lille 2 by Duckesnoy stephane, sur Flickr


----------



## domtoren

Amsterdam 























































https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/iwangribyets/album/528630/view/1741404


----------



## domtoren

Utrecht














































https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/iwangribyets/album/528630/view/1732318


----------



## willman87

*MÁLAGA*









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C23HPYmXAAAp6Ea.jpg


----------



## openlyJane

_*Liverpool:*_


----------



## Insulateshipper

Please not that Istambul is not in Europe.


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

Insulateshipper said:


> Please not that Istambul is not in Europe.


Under the forum guideline it is under considered as Europe.Plus it used to be the capital of the Roman empire.It's still Europe eventhough it has been islamisised..


----------



## ww_lodz

*Łódź, Poland*

Sieku Photo:


>


----------



## Phcg

*London*


Rosso di sera.../ Red sky at night... (City of London from Tate Modern, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, no Flickr


Crepuscolo blu / Blue dusk (Tower Bridge, London, England) by Andrea Pucci, no Flickr


Roof Top Sunset by Paul Shears, no Flickr

Bunch of Bankers by Adam Bird, no Flickr


Babele 2.0 / Babel 2.0 (The City of London, London, England) by Andrea Pucci, no Flickr​


----------



## dmagsteph

Lille, France 

Lille 4 by Duckesnoy stephane, sur Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

frankfurt

Mainhatten by Rene Hilgers, on Flickr

Skyline Frankfurt by bs1ffm, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

skyline view by Christopher Smith, auf Flickr


----------



## DidacXavier

*VALENCIA, SPAIN*

Valencia. by Carlos Ramirez, en Flickr

Reflections in Valencia by Fred Dalmulder, en Flickr

Terminando la tempestad by Jose, en Flickr

Observando desde la C.A.C. by Enrique Domingo, en Flickr

20160902_195323-IMGP7969_01 by Albert Castells, en Flickr

AC Hotel Rooftop Valencia by Nan Palmero, en Flickr

Valencia Turia Park, Alameda by Gerard Eder, en Flickr

Valencia 6 by Lars Overhof, en Flickr

València des de Godella by Artfolc, en Flickr

Puerto de Valencia by Juan Tecles, en Flickr

From the hotel by Juan Leon, en Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*Milan*



Light Trail in Milan by Filippo Bianchi, no Flickr


Milan skyline by Luca Sironi, no Flickr


Milan skyline by Jacopo Bruni, no Flickr


A step from the sky by Marco Trovò, no Flickr​


----------



## Phcg

*Paris*


Building inception by Pauline Girardin, no Flickr

La defense blue hour by Benoit photography, no Flickr


LMP_6147 by Laurence Masson, no Flickr



LMP_6229 by Laurence Masson, no Flickr




ArcTrium-07PAR_0136-Edit-Edit by Jim Fawcette, no Flickr​


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Portello e Porta Nuova, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr








Unicredit Tower, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr

CityLife, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr

World Join Center e Porta Nuova, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr

Lo Storto, Milano by Alessandro, su Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Milan* Porta Nuova


Milano Skyline by Alessandro​


----------



## DidacXavier

*MADRID*

Madrid Sky-Line by Jorge Donaire, en Flickr

Madrid´s skyline by Daniel Garrido, en Flickr

Skyline by Nuno Castro, en Flickr

Panoramica Madrid by Fernando Alonso Bravo, en Flickr

Madrid skyline by Frank Boston, en Flickr

Madrid (Spain) by Jose A., en Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*Frankfurt*










20170315-ffm.mainova.westhafen_150317 116_ShiftN by frank wolf, on Flickr










20170315-ffm.mainova.westhafen_150317 127 by frank wolf, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*Netherlands*

*Flying above Eindhoven*

Flying above Eindhoven and the Netherlands : 2017 by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Flying above Eindhoven and the Netherlands : 2017 by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Flying above Eindhoven and the Netherlands : 2017 by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Flying above Eindhoven and the Netherlands : 2017 by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Flying above Eindhoven and the Netherlands : 2017 by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Flying above Eindhoven and the Netherlands : 2017 by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Flying above Eindhoven and the Netherlands : 2017 by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Flying above Eindhoven and the Netherlands : 2017 by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr

Flying above Eindhoven and the Netherlands : 2017 by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Still a shame that they built the ecb so far from downtown Frankfurt..


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O

*Porta Nuova skyline*

Porta Nuova, Skyline Milano by Alessandro

*CityLife*
















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138869692&postcount=898

*Flight from Milan to Paris* :cheers:








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ricci-armani/32629809183/​


----------



## surfer808

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> *Frankfurt*


The image quality and size is enormous.


----------



## surfer808

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> *Frankfurt*


The Minova image with the hazy colors is very impressive. Thanks for sharing, I'm going to check out this artist's site now.


----------



## surfer808

DidacXavier said:


> *BENIDORM*


Wow, city lights by Nicholas is awesome. Are all these photos of other photographers work?


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O
*Porta Nuova and CityLife* - Pic taken from a distance: Civiglio (Como)

_New towers will be added in both clusters_ 


Milano Skyline by Alessandro​


----------



## dj4life

*Belgrade*:

Freedom. Forever. by Predrag Drobac, on Flickr

Belgrade by mladencoko, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Liverpool*:

Liverpool Skyline by Paul Greenhalgh, on Flickr

A pretty new visualisation of the future skyline:

Liverpool future skyline from Everton by Andy K, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Hamburg*:

Panorama Elbphilharmonie Plaza by Foto Maniacs, on Flickr

Skyline Hamburg by Christian Möller, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Moscow*:

Russia. Moscow. Pink striped dawn. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr

The Radisson Royal Hotel, Moscow by Artem Denisov, on Flickr

Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane

*Liverpool, *_England:
_


----------



## Insulateshipper

Genova, Italy


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnipro Ukraine*

2017-109 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## Brum X

*Birmingham, Great Britain*


----------



## dj4life

*Vienna*:

Danube River at Vienna, Leopoldsberg, Austria by Mark Klinchin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Łódź*:

DSCF2048-2 by Wiktor, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Bilbao*:

Zubizuri Bridge and Nervion River, Bilbao by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

#city vs #mountains #citylife #citylights #urban #ciudad #mountaincalling #mountainlovers #canon #canon50d #canonphoto #bilbao #bizkaia #basquecountry #loves_euskadi #estaes_euskadi #euskalherria #euskadigram #bilbaoarquitecture #bilbaolovers #skyline # by Borja Gómez, on Flickr

Bilbao skyline by Efe Premens, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Oslo*:

Untitled by Morten F, on Flickr

Barcode, oslo by Stig Berge, on Flickr

Oslo by Morten F, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Tallinn*:

Winter Skyline by Nicola Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Düsseldorf*:

dieses Düsseldorf by Max mit Ö, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Prague*:

Prague Skyline by Hamish Irvine, on Flickr

Prag am 18.03.2016 by pilot_micha, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Monte Carlo*:

La Condamine, Port Hercule, Monte-Carlo, La Rousse, Le Larvotto - Principauté de Monaco by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Reykjavik*:









Source


----------



## Brum X

*BIRMINGHAM, Great Britain from above*


----------



## christos-greece

@Brum X: These photos above, are your photos?


----------



## domtoren

Utrecht

as seen from Vreeswijk 










with Hagestein dam 










with Ijsselstein's Gerbrandytoren antenna 










http://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## domtoren

Rotterdam 




























http://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


East side story II by thomas brenac, sur Flickr


----------



## Msisrael

*Cologne at Sunset Via Drone*

https://www.airvuz.com/photo/Sunset-at-Cologne-II?id=59020d0d19e31a3d534ed40b


----------



## Phcg

*Athens*


Athens under the stars by Mario Gutiérrez Vázquez, no Flickr


Athens Lycabettus Hill Sunset by Nico Trinkhaus, no Flickr


Athens by Konstantinos Gkoumas, no Flickr​


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Frankfurt 2017










DJR-0271 by Douglas Robar, on Flickr​


----------



## _Hawk_

Batumi, Georgia


















by varlamov


----------



## Phcg

*Paris*


La Defense - Paris - Night Storm by Koldobika Arriaga, no Flickr


La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, no Flickr


Coeur Def by Philippe Maillet, no Flickr



Saint Augustin Church, Paris by Kamal Bennani, no Flickr


Paris seen from Montparnasse Tower by Sizun Eye, no Flickr​


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*


----------



## Phcg

*London*


City of Giants by Jonathan Reid, no Flickr


Financial Hub by Jonathan Reid, no Flickr


Blackwell by Umbreen Hafeez, no Flickr


London by WW 27, no Flickr



London by Umbreen Hafeez, no Flickr​


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Hamburg by http://dannykoerber.com


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*




























http://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## eduard.wichner

*Brussels*

Brussels skyline by Wichner Eduard-Raul, on Flickr

The Northern Quarter by Wichner Eduard-Raul, on Flickr

The Northern Quarter by Wichner Eduard-Raul, on Flickr

Brussels Nord by Wichner Eduard-Raul, on Flickr

Brussel-Noord by Wichner Eduard-Raul, on Flickr


----------



## fadeout

*Warsaw*
By Sławek


----------



## @rtem

*Samara - Russia*


----------



## Phcg

*Moscow*


Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, no Flickr


Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, no Flickr


Hotel "Ukraine" and Moscow city business center by Mikhail G, no Flickr


Moscow-city skycrapers business area at russian Moscow by Maxim Tupikov, no Flickr


View of Moscow with high-rise buildings by Jerek Hough, no Flickr


Moscow city. Bird's eye view by CantorNikolaos, no Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Ride the Lightning by ollismove, auf Flickr


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*



















and one with Rotterdam in the far distance. 










http://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## willman87

*ALICANTE - SPAIN*










https://www.goldcar.es/assets/img/oficinas/background/ALC-4.jpg









http://www.alicante-gourmet.com/WebRoot/StoreES2/Shops/64464109/MediaGallery/,ContentSlider/Alicante_invierno6.png









https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8141/7465019300_60a596a891_b.jpg










http://www.tu-tour.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/10/Castillo-Santa-Barbara.jpg


----------



## IThomas

N A P O L I / I T A L Y 









Pic by Valentin Alexandru








Naples, Italy by Pfeiffer Veronika








Napoli, skyline by Jack Turner​


----------



## KiffKiff

BASTILLE DAY 2017 PARIS by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## willman87

*LISBOA*









https://c6.staticflickr.com/2/1196/1341235061_93bc9717e8_b.jpg









http://www.diarioimobiliario.pt/var/diarioimobiliario/storage/images/actualidade/amoreiras-shopping-center-faz-historia-em-lisboa-ha-30-anos/18285-1-por-PT/Amoreiras-Shopping-Center-faz-historia-em-Lisboa-ha-30-anos.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3951/15520840545_0bb9813056_b.jpg


----------



## Phcg

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt Skyline by Kai Suppes, no Flickr


Frankfurt skyline by Matthias Brandstetter, no Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline 4 by Kai Suppes, no Flickr


Frankfurt (2017/I) by Thomas Wasserberg, no Flickr


Frankfurt by e2015clips, no Flickr


Frankfurt Skyline 2015 by Richard Schneider, no Flickr​


----------



## Phcg

*Berlim*


Berlin - The Place to be by Jean Claude Castor, no Flickr


Berlin - Potsdamer Platz Panorama #2 by Jean Claude Castor, no Flickr


Berlin - Skyline View by Jean Claude Castor, no Flickr


Berlin Unusual View by Jean Claude Castor, no Flickr


Berlin by Thomas Druyen, no Flickr​


----------



## qrp

The Hague / Den Haag skyline















































The Hague / Den Haag
All photos taken by me


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*





































https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*



















https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## the man from k-town

this view is amazing, i've been there one year ago for the first time :cheers:, thanks for sharing !



Phcg said:


> *Bled *
> 
> 
> Lake Bled by Dave Feaster, no Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1112 by Vladimir Krzalic, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Lake Bled, Slovenia by Peter Orr, no Flickr
> 
> 
> Amazing Lake Bled In Slovenia HD Desktop Background by 傑克 邱, no Flickr
> ​


----------



## _Hawk_

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

aerial 360° photographs

https://roundme.com/tour/209330/view/571687/


----------



## willman87

deleted


----------



## willman87

*MADRID*









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1600/24243332860_4fb43a64cb_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/733/22428883513_34f1682fae_b.jpg










https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4335/36596853330_07a45c5592_b.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4392/23587146418_cd4a5b7f46_b.jpg


----------



## willman87

*BENIDORM*









https://t-ec.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1280x900/853/85396338.jpg


----------



## SpiderBHZ

*Istambul*

DSC00053 by Orhan Kılıç, no Flickr

The Gate To Asia by Daniele Cassano, no Flickr

Istanbul Skyline by Hanoi North End, no Flickr

Landscape From Sapphire by Bernardo Ricci Armani, no Flickr


----------



## meetthestreet

Beautiful Istanbul pics! I love that city. Tho not a fan of the car-centric developments in the last picture; it's clear that pedestrians are neither expected nor desired. I wish other countries would learn from the mistakes of nations like the U.S. where insipid office "parks" proliferated. Soul-numbing environments.


----------



## BlackArt-ist

*Lyon* 


Big Blue by raphaël odin, on Flickr


Wake up by raphaël odin, on Flickr



Olympique_Lyonnais said:


> _MG_2096 by Tennoji Kun, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _MG_2084 by Tennoji Kun, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _MG_2039 by Tennoji Kun, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*Munich*


Munich Skyline by Maren Höfs, no Flickr


Munich Skyline Panorama by remix remix, no Flickr


Munich Skyscrapers by remix remix, no Flickr



Munich Skyline Panorama by remix remix, no Flickr
​


----------



## BazilExposition

---


----------



## Phcg

*Amsterdam*



Amsterdam Skyline by Scott McQuaide, no Flickr


Amsterdam Canal by Mario Calma, no Flickr


Amsterdam at Night by In View Of, no Flickr


Amsterdam Architecture by Mario Calma, no Flickr​


----------



## Phcg

*Edinburgh *


Edinburgh - Magical Skyline by Jonathan Reid, no Flickr


Skyline by JJ Ying, no Flickr


Edinburgh Skyline @ Night by JSP92, no Flickr


memories by Henny Vogelaar, no Flickr


Edinburgh by Mark Wilson, no Flickr​


----------



## EuroMaster

*R O T T E R D A M | The Netherlands*

A picture in autumn.

taken by Vincent










source |  Vinny 84 on Twitter


----------



## BazilExposition

---


----------



## IThomas

*MILAN*
*Porta Nuova*


IMG_9398 by Luca Andrea Doria​
Current projects ongoing: UnipolSai Tower (also called the Bird Nest), designed by Italian architect Mario Cucinella, to be built between UniCredit Tower and Solaria Tower. Archistar Cesàr Pelli is back in Milan: he designed a new highrise Melchiorre Gioia 22. 

Old UTC Tower (1960s) is under restoration and Galfa Tower (1950s) under refurbishment: the last one will host hotel, luxury residences, roof bar, and services. Bonnet Tower is expected to be refurbished too (the new design was conceived by London-based architecture firm PLP). Other projects such as The Corner are under refurbishment too.

A Chinese fund is investing in Winter Gardens: project provides for the construction of luxury apartments with services and retail open to the city. Italy's insurance group Unipol will refurbish the so-called Rasoio. The Coima Pavilion and Amazon headquarters were already completed, while it is still under construction the "Library of Trees" public park, designed Dutch architect Petra Blaisse.

A news of previous week is that the district may be enriched with a new skyscraper or iconic building probably designed by archistar Frank Gehry (but the rumor was not still confirmed). Last but not least, is that the city of Milan is discussing the reopening of its ancient canals system (designed by Leonardo Da Vinci). If massive project is approved, a canal could pass between the skyscrapers and the park in the future.


*CityLife / Tre Torri*









https://milano.panoramica.it/cantieri/citylife-shopping-district-20-giorni-allapertura/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BbKgX8WlYoM

















Still U/C with a Zaha Hadid's Generali Tower that waits to be completed and a third highrise designed by Daniel Libeskind to be built soon. On November 30, however, opens the Shopping District (mall + steet + plaza) hosting a multiplex cinema, department store, fashion/wellness/home&design/techonology stores, bars and restaurants, services. All surrounded by green spaces and pedestrian area (spanning over a total surface of 36.6 hectares). You can reach the place with public transports (M5 lilac line - Tre Torri stop). Soon the area will be enriched with new museum within Palazzo delle Scintille (1-2).
​


----------



## Niiicolai

Beautiful "photographic" videos of Northern European cities


----------



## Phcg

*Zurich*


Sunrise Tower Stream by Sandro Bisaro, no Flickr


Hardbrücke cloudy evening by Sandro Bisaro, no Flickr


Zürich Skyline Sunset by Sandro Bisaro, no Flickr


Zürich blue hour cityscape by Sandro Bisaro, no Flickr


Sleepless Zurich by Pietro Faccioli, no Flickr​


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*



















Rotterdam on the far horizon 










bridge being driven slowly to its definitive location. 










https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht, continued*

The bridge is now, this evening, placed just in front of its definitive location, tomorrow it will be driven (one end on a table on a floating platform) into the gap between the two other bridges over the Amsterdam-Rijnkanaal. 



















downpour over Utrecht










skyline of Leidsche Rijn, new part of town. 



















skyline of Kanaleneiland Zuid 










https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT; GERMANY*

Frankfurt am Main by Klaus Schulz, auf Flickr

Frankfurt am Main by Daniel Maracine, auf Flickr

Sonnenuntergang am Main by Klaus Schulz, auf Flickr


----------



## Thermo

Antwerp


Antwerpen (From the MAS museum). by piggy2007b, on Flickr


Skyline©Toerisme Antwerpen by Vasiliy Khaulin, on Flickr


Schelde, river view, Antwerp by VISITFLANDERS, on Flickr

Cruise Ship MV Boudicca ... Fred Olsen Cruise Lines. Arrival. by Aquarius15, on Flickr


Cruise Ship MS Magellan ... Cruise & Maritime Voyages. Docked. by Aquarius15, on Flickr


The skyline of Antwerp, Belgium by Frans Sellies, on Flickr





































Last 4 pictures from: http://www.antwerpbynight.com/


----------



## Phcg

*Lyon*


Double vision by Loïc Vendrame, no Flickr


Lyon Skyline by Ryad Hitouche, no Flickr


Dance in Lyon by Yanis Ourabah / Part-Dieu rooftop LPA by Yanis Ourabah, no Flickr


Big Blue by raphaël odin, no Flickr
​


----------



## Spookvlieger

Liège, BE

Liège depuis Cointe. by igrfts, on Flickr

Luik - 22 juli 2017 by Carolien Coenen, on Flickr

Liege - Centre by Falcdragon, on Flickr

L I E G E - B E L G I U M by guy vitagasy, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

Atomium by VISITFLANDERS, on Flickr

Atomium view by Kimberly Keppens, on Flickr


----------



## marcobruls

Its a shame Belgium doesnt have any multinationals left or they would have actual towers like their brothers to the north. :troll: #Beneluxinsidejoke :lol:


----------



## Thermo

marcobruls said:


> Its a shame Belgium doesnt have any multinationals left or they would have actual towers like their brothers to the north. :troll: #Beneluxinsidejoke :lol:


Well, there's one left but they have their HQ in Leuven (no big tower though)


----------



## Spookvlieger

marcobruls said:


> Its a shame Belgium doesnt have any multinationals left or they would have actual towers like their brothers to the north. :troll: #Beneluxinsidejoke :lol:


Actually the towers of Rotterdam are about the same height as those in Brussels. Those in Brussels are just more bulky and blocky because they have been build 60-50 years ago....


----------



## marcobruls

Picture by Peter Elenbaas.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Its Den Haag, right?


----------



## Spookvlieger

Jup It's Den Haag. It's probably my fav skyline in the Benelux. I don't favor Rotterdam much.


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Benidorm, Spain*

Benidorm from the Serra Helada by Baz Richardson, en Flickr

Skyline of Benidorm, Spain by Yvonne Oelsner, en Flickr


----------



## willman87

*BARCELONA*









https://c1.staticflickr.com/7/6012/5990422735_5593fc6e87_b.jpg









http://www.lavanguardia.com/r/GODO/LV/p3/WebSite/2016/11/11/Recortada/[email protected]ardia-Web.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/77774001.jpg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Sonnenaufgang über Frankfurt am Main by Johann-Nikolaus Andreae, auf Flickr



Wolkenverhangen by Christian Kuhle, auf Flickr


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O

*Porta Nuova*

DSC08881 by Bas van de Kamp

DSC08884 by Bas van de Kamp








pinomaiuli

*CityLife*

Milan (Italy) Isozaki and Hadid Towers at sunset [OC][1600x1008] by mariorcan1

Il Dritto e lo Storto, CityLife by Alessandro

Il Dritto e lo Storto, CityLife by Alessandro​
Lo Storto/The Twisted One/Generali Tower's Podium and other spaces of retail area were inaugurated November 30. Thank you, Zaha Hadid! In your memory 

Beside offices and residences, the area counts a multiplex cinema, bars and restaurants, a department store, market gourmet, stores dedicated to fashion / home & design / wellness / technology, services, etc. An art museum should open coming soon just behind Il Dritto/The Straight One/Allianz Tower. While other slices of public park with contemporary art sculptures are still U/C. And Daniel Libeskind's The Curved One + another cool project "Garden of Four Seasons" (a garden with the 4 seasons that coexist at same time) are planned. The place, accessible by public transports (M5, lilac line - Tre Torri stop), is surrounded by green and pedestrian area (one of the largests in Europe!).



Lo Storto, Citylife, Milan by Lorenzo Galluzzi

Lo Storto, Citylife, Milan by Lorenzo Galluzzi








https://www.instagram.com/p/BcIbVbuHmXo https://www.instagram.com/p/BcIr57oB2T_ https://www.instagram.com/p/BcIoFttFIL5 https://www.instagram.com/p/BcIcxNEHaIJ
















meteoforumitalia​


----------



## KiffKiff

2017 Paris October XT2-75.jpg by Ian Robertson, sur Flickr


2017 Paris October XT2-73.jpg by Ian Robertson, sur Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*Tallin*


night_Tallin-40 by Shura Shyshko, no Flickr


at night by achresis khora, no Flickr


night_Tallin-35 by Shura Shyshko, no Flickr


Tallin at night by Kristaps Prūsis, no Flickr​


----------



## BazilExposition

---


----------



## zZero




----------



## wim hoppenbrouwers

*ROTTERDAM in stereo anaglyph*

This pic is in 3d stereo for anaglyph red/cyan glasses 

Rotterdam 3D by wim hoppenbrouwers, on Flickr

Kop van Zuid Rotterdam in anaglyph by wim hoppenbrouwers, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*Reykjavík*


Reykjavik by Piero Damiani, no Flickr


The view over my city by Almar Þorleifsson, no Flickr


Reykjavík at (summer) night by Bernd Obervossbeck, no Flickr


Reykjavik by Nitram_1972, no Flickr


Harpa Concert Hall At Night, Reykjavik, Iceland by Peter Greenway, no Flickr
​


----------



## Phcg

*London*


Financial Hub by Jonathan Reid, no Flickr



Canary Wharf London by Felix Garcia Vila, no Flickr



Canary Wharf by Coe Nagy, no Flickr


L'airone solitario / The lonely heron (Canary Wharf, London, England) by Andrea Pucci, no Flickr​


----------



## EuroMaster

*R O T T E R D A M | The Netherlands*

by Cloud Surfer


----------



## Phcg

*Warsaw*


Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, no Flickr


Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, no Flickr


Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, no Flickr​


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*




















https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## Phcg

*Bilbao*


Isozaki Atea y Zubizuri, Arata Isozaki y Santiago Calatrava, Bilbao. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, no Flickr


Museum & Tower - Bilbao, Spain by Casey H, no Flickr


The Guggenheim Museum Bilbao Panorama View by Alberto J. Espiñeira Francés, no Flickr​


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N

*Porta Nuova*








pic by Ale Muiesan








pic by Ale Muiesan

IMG_9398 by Luca Andrea Doria​
View from Gae Aulenti Square to the pedestrian area going towards Solaria Tower.









pic by Giuseppe Mosca








pic by Giuseppe Mosca​
Garibaldi Towers, Milano Garibaldi Station and Milanese tram.









pic by Federica Violini​
Palazzo Lombardia and Città di Lombardia Square.









pic by Giuseppe Mosca








pic by Giuseppe Mosca​
Bosco Verticale (Vertical Forest)









pic by Massimiliano Micelli​
*CityLife*
View from the 39th floor of Palazzo Lombardia to the sunset. 
At the left the RAI TV antenna and the two completed skyscrapers at CityLife; at the right the San Siro Stadium (homeground of the two football teams: AC Milan and FC Internazionale).
In the below, from left to right: Vertical Forest, Garibaldi Twin Towers, Famedio. In the background the Alps.









pic by Francesco Balletti








pic by Francesco Balletti








pic by Franco Cetta​
*Bonus pic* :cheers:
Cathedral, Sforza Castle, Torre Branca (built in 1930s).









pic by Francesco Balletti​


----------



## IThomas

*Turin and the Alps* 


0093_10-02-16_IMG_6416 by Luca Andrea Doria

IMG_6428 by Luca Andrea Doria

IMG_8998 by Luca Andrea Doria​


----------



## IThomas

*Firenze*

Historic centre of Florence as seen from Piazzale Michelangelo.
Pics include: Cattedrale di Santa Maria del Fiore (116 m; 1296-1436), Palazzo Vecchio or Palazzo della Signoria (95 m; 1299-15th century), Campanile di Giotto (85 m; 1298-1359), Basilica di Santa Croce (80 m; 1294-1385), Campanile della Badia Fiorentina (70 m, 1310-1330), Torre Volognana del Bargello (57 m), Basilica di San Lorenzo (1410 as Renaissance style church - 1470), Battistero di San Giovanni (1059-XII century), Ponte Vecchio (972-974, rebuilt in 1177-1345).


Florence By Night (Panorama Version) by Till Schröder

Firenze Twilight (Florence, Italy) by Chris Mavricos

Duomo florence by shameek bhargava








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ihateliver/34643659726/sizes/l








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mikefreeth/14071880011/sizes/l


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam*



















https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## Insulateshipper

^^ really depressive...


----------



## Phcg

*Verona*


Verona by atropo8, no Flickr


Skyline of Verona (03666) by Danilo Antonini, no Flickr


verona by Javid Alakbarli, no Flickr


Verona (Italy) by night by Flavio Ciarafoni, no Flickr




Verona From The Top by Pino Seidenschnur, no Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

2018 Alte Brücke mit Bankenviertel by mercatormovens, auf Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff

*Paris*


Giant panorama going from the montparnasse tower to the Grand Arch of La Defense, passing by the Eiffel Tower by Julien CHARLES, sur Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Berlin:

0004 (1 von 1) by Andy Buchholz, auf Flickr


----------



## willman87

*MADRiD*









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b4/Skylines_in_Madrid_-_Plaza_de_Espa%C3%B1a.JPG/1024px-Skylines_in_Madrid_-_Plaza_de_Espa%C3%B1a.JPG









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C92B3o5UwAAEmhS.jpg


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT*

Outskirts of Frankfurt am Main, Germany by Marco Guasco, auf Flickr

Frankfurt am Main, Germany by Marco Guasco, auf Flickr

Frankfurt am Main, Germany by Marco Guasco, auf Flickr


the most famous view
https://flic.kr/p/229MPxF


----------



## Phcg

*Rotterdam*


20170321-DSCF0959 by Daniel van Doodewaard, no Flickr


Rotterdam by Jochem van der Blom, no Flickr


DSC08146rawcon_a by Ger Hadem, no Flickr


City lights during the bleu hour by Rutger Zegveld, no Flickr​


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*





































https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## KiffKiff

https://www.hemisgalerie.com/fr/accueil/614-1915969.html









https://www.hemisgalerie.com/fr/accueil/619-1916013.html









https://www.hemisgalerie.com/en/accueil/507-0368316.html









https://www.hemisgalerie.com/en/accueil/649-2185553.html









https://www.hemisgalerie.com/en/accueil/558-0850860.html


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*










https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## Insulateshipper

IThomas said:


> *Turin and the Alps*
> 
> 
> 0093_10-02-16_IMG_6416 by Luca Andrea Doria
> 
> IMG_6428 by Luca Andrea Doria
> 
> IMG_8998 by Luca Andrea Doria​


----------



## the man from k-town

*Cologne*

Kölner Architektur. by universaldilletant, auf Flickr

FUT20986 by Wolfgang von Vietinghoff, auf Flickr

Rheinauhafen bei Nacht und Hochwasser 2018 by Robert Brands, auf Flickr

Contrasty by TablinumCarlson, auf Flickr

Rheinpanorama by Thorsten Hansen, auf Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

*MUNICH*

München Skyline by Peter Kinsella, auf Flickr

München Panorama by Wolfgang Groesslinger, auf Flickr

München Olympaipark 24.12.2017 by Jens Bolduan, auf Flickr

München-Panorama by B. D., auf Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*Moscow*


Moskva-City from Tarasa Shevchenko Embankment at Night by Arthur Lookyanov, no Flickr


Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, no Flickr


Russia. Moscow. Victory Park on Poklonnaya Hill. by Yuri Degtyarev, no Flickr


Russia. Moscow. Moscow-City. by Yuri Degtyarev, no Flickr​


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

*The booming skyline of Rotterdam during the year 2019*


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

2018_180130_7438b by mercatormovens, auf Flickr



2018_180130_7436b by mercatormovens, auf Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game

*MADRID, SPAIN*

Torres de Chamartin by Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr

Madrid skyline at dusk by Daniel Garrido, en Flickr

torre europa ps by Raúl M.Retamero, en Flickr

Paseo de la Castellana by Marcelo Franchi, en Flickr

KIO & AZCA by Borja Gómez, en Flickr

Torres Madrid by roberto romero salgado, en Flickr

JavyGo-StreetPhoto by JavyGo, en Flickr

skyline 1 madrid norte by Javier Martínez Solera, en Flickr


----------



## @rtem

Moscow


----------



## the man from k-town

got some more 

Frankfurt by night by Günther Bayerle, auf Flickr

Frankfurt v.S. by Günther Bayerle, auf Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/39922434921/in/dateposted/

Blaue Stunde by Andreas Pleines, auf Flickr




Dr.Seltsam said:


> Frankfurt:
> 
> 2018_180130_7438b by mercatormovens, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 2018_180130_7436b by mercatormovens, auf Flickr


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*





































https://iwanvesluvalnyk.imgur.com/all/


----------



## Phcg

*Oslo*


Oslo by Mats Anda, no Flickr


Barcode by Lynn D. Rosentrater, no Flickr


Oslo Barcode by Tim A. Bruening, no Flickr


Oslo Architecture by AcidUK, no Flickr​


----------



## Phcg

*Paris*


"la defense" by thanu kr, no Flickr


Paris la Défense by Gilles Letang, no Flickr


ArcTrium-07PAR_0136-Edit-Edit by Jim Fawcette, no Flickr


La defense blue hour by Benoit photography, no Flickr


La defense by lhags2000, no Flickr


Sunset reflexion by Pascal Cottet, no Flickr
​


----------



## Phcg

*Helsinki*


Helsinki skyline by tero kaiponen, no Flickr


twilights by Harry Purwanto, no Flickr


Espoo Tapiola by Marcus Klepper, no Flickr


Helsinki by Arnd Dewald, no Flickr


Keilaniemi blue hour by Joni Salama, no Flickr​


----------



## @rtem

*Samara, Russia*


----------



## willman87

*Bratislava *









https://thumbs.dreamstime.com/b/bratislava-city-skyline-slovakia-september-st-michael-s-tower-capital-country-s-61272059.jpg


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O








https://www.alessandromarras.com/milano-dallalto-5-punti-panoramici-da-non-perdere/








https://twitter.com/comunemi/status/932533446928404480








https://www.flickr.com/photos/matticgn/30215811751/








https://www.panoramica.it/foto/lo-skyline-di-milano-e-il-monumentale-con-la-luna-piena-10311








https://www.panoramica.it/foto/piscina-del-ceresio-7-e-skyline-di-porta-garibaldi-10743

Vertical Forest by Paul Brouns

IMGP1958 by Claudio e Lucia Images around the world

Milan (Italy): Allianz and Generali towers at Citylife by Claudio Colombo








Hadid Tower by Libero Monterisi​


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

*Rotterdam Blaak*
Roy Fotografie


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*























































https://iwanvesluvalnyk.imgur.com/all/


----------



## willman87

*barcelona
*








https://www.facua.org/es/images/noticia12390h.jpg


----------



## willman87

zagreb 










https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-bZ9rvZJtaAA/WFBLMwfUgeI/AAAAAAAAERg/TVv72hHSUEYDv1HEr2tKAgpH9P5_ILgUwCLcB/s1600/zagreb-mekan-gunlugu-en-ucuz-ulkeler.jpg









https://www.expatincroatia.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/zagreb-skyline.jpg


----------



## domtoren

*Amsterdam*

ZUIDAS still under construction!


















AJAXstadium on the horizon.









Sloterdijk business area. 










West and renewables skyline. 



























Harbor cranes. 









Area around Amstelstation. 




































Amstelveen. 










Utrecht (ca. 35 km) in the distance. 


















https://joaoremador.imgur.com/all/


----------



## Eugercios

*Madrid*


Madrid, Skyline. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

View from Westhafen Tower (May 2018) - Fujifilm X-T2 + 10-24mm by Fenchel & Janisch, auf Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*Kiev*


Kiev by Renatas Repčinskas Photo, no Flickr


Дніпро by my Life, the Universe and Everything, no Flickr


Kiev by Russ Kennedy, no Flickr


Kiev by Russ Kennedy, no Flickr


Kiev by Russ Kennedy, no Flickr​


----------



## willman87

Hospitalet de Llobregat
*Barcelona*










https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2922/33502440212_2d522c04c5_b.jpg










https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2891/33502439742_ec3f9692bc_b.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/eJpZyjX.jpg?1









http://catalunyaplural.cat/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/14603523058_dd9521bfc8_o.jpg


----------



## willman87

Benidorm









https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-tdSSLSZzavk/TYvdhK9BfuI/AAAAAAAAADM/MAKY5h3IcMY/s1600/Benidorm%252C+el++Manhattan+Mediterr%25C3%25A1neo.+%252813%2529.JPG









https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4516/26702119599_1caa1d064f_b.jpg









https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4514/24216601868_59f4ac3e25_b.jpg









https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4461/37334182414_6395dfa647_b.jpg


----------



## Aeroviews

*Benidorm - Twin Towers - InTempo*

The Golden twin towers in Benidorm, some will love them others will hate them!












The area looks a lot more impressive from a distance.










We have also added the drone filming to our sample video found on our site

https://aeroviews.uk


----------



## Phcg

*Paris*




La Défense by Charlotte Dupont, no Flickr




Business District « La Défense » - Paris, France by Mario Valeira, no Flickr




In The Light by J P | Photography, no Flickr




La Defense in the rain by Elliot DARREN, no Flickr​


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*









































































Nieuwegein 











https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## KiffKiff

*Menton*


************_339294284 by mj Kim, sur Flickr


************_264162611_menton by mj Kim, sur Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT | GERMANY*

pics by il fenomeno




il fenomeno said:


> hab noch paar pics für euch gemacht. greift nur zu!


----------



## manhuelofspain

*Peñiscola --- Castellón, Spain*


DSCN7916 Peñiscola, Castellón by Thomas The Baguette, en Flickr


_MG_0212.jpg by Serge BRUNET, en Flickr


IMGP8723 by Dave Cymbor, en Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru

Skyline The Hague, as seen from Rotterdam


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*




























https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## Eugercios

*Zaragoza, Spain.*


Zaragoza. (Explore 19/04/2016) by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## kony

Some of those villages are cute and all : Peniscola (Spain), Menton (France), or Utrech (NL) but i feel that thread is losing more and more of its appeal since now everyone and his mama is trying to showcase his town even if there is nothing really obvious about "skyline"...

Let's be focus !! this thread used to be really super impressive...now all i see is some villages from deep down europe


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt once again 



ffm_20180526_003 by gsphoto.ffm, auf Flickr


Omniturm wächst by Alejandro Jardinero, auf Flickr


Skyline Frankfurt am Main by Frank Frankfurt am Main, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Oslo, Norway*

Oslo Skyline blue hour by Julien Klein, on Flickr

Ekeberg view by ESM Photographics, on Flickr

Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr

Bjørvika Barcode Modern Buildings Oslo Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr

Bjørvika Barcode Modern Buildings Oslo Norway by mbell1975, on Flickr

20160111_165430 by Børre Ludvigsen, on Flickr

Early morning in Oslo by Chris-Håvard Berge, on Flickr


----------



## willman87

*BARCELONA
*








https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8637/15745734317_ad54c7791a_h.jpg


----------



## domtoren

*Hope this is urban enough for our friend from HK!*

Here are some images of what is a rapidly growing city of 340.000 inhabitants called UTRECHT in The Netherlands. 





































And what appears here in the foreground IS indeed a cute village called Vreeswijk which was formed in the Middle Ages around a complex of sluices, in the olden days captains and boat crews often had to wait to be sluiced through and so shops, pubs and other establishments aimed at serving them concentrated around the locks. Now there is a big modern sluice nearby and the place now is a local shopping and restaurant/caf'e spot serving the population of the new town of Nieuwegein (ca. 70.000 inhabitants) which is one of the suburbs of Utrecht, which skyline appears in the background. At right, near the wind turbines you can see the upper structures of the Beatrixsluizen lock complex. 










And here is a view of the indeed cute medieval town of Vianen just across the River Lek










and another one of Vianen with the A2 motorway bridge across River Lek and Gerbrandytoren TV tower across the river. 
Vianen is now also a part of the Utrecht metro area which has about 700,000 inhabitants. Which for Netherlands is indeed a big urban population. 










source of imagery: https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## Josedc

Warsaw
IMG_7511 by Jose Daniel Caceres Pinto, en Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester ...*



jrb said:


> Steve Minta, Flickr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Hindle, Flickr.





jrb said:


> From across the internet. Various times this year.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Brussels

Skyline Brussels by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr

Rush hour by Lina Simons, on Flickr

Brussels by Gert Vanhaecht, on Flickr


----------



## Kaufmann

*Dortmund ist calling*

More Information about Dortmund - Klick

*Lake Phoenix with Stadium (Borussia Dortmund) and TV Tower* 


*Downton Dortmund*


*Dortmund North District*

Source: Kaufmann


----------



## Phcg

*Oslo*


link










link












Oslo Skyline by tgriparis, no Flickr


Barcode Oslo by Kristoffer Smedsrud, no Flickr​


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*









































































https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## domtoren

Amsterdam 
































































https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## Phcg

*Hamburg*


Hamburg-Skyline by Till Hofmann, no Flickr










fonte










fonte



Hamburg Burning Sky by Finn Gonschior, no Flickr​


----------



## vincent1746

PARIS :








































































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## IThomas

G E N O V A









Sources: Nikolai Karaneshev | Mathieu Francois Du Bertrand | Marco Zuliani  | Gianluca C | Domenico Faraone | Porto Antico | Fabio Polosa​


----------



## IThomas

M I L A N O
Porta Nuova + CityLife
Bonus pics: Torre Velasca + Cathedral








Sources: Fabio Polosa | Maurizio Sperandino | Filippo Sperandio | Salvatore Lo Faro | Claudiober | Obliot​


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*























































https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Berlin:

Berlin Skyline View from Grunewaldturm by O-CANADA, auf Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*Brussels*


Brussels by Gert Vanhaecht, no Flickr


Rush hour by Lina Simons, no Flickr


Brussels North Station - Burning Sky by #PhilippeCPhoto, no Flickr


Brussels North Station - Autumn Morning by #PhilippeCPhoto, no Flickr​


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*























































https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## oltemont

*MOSCOW*



















https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

HDR Ffm via Mavic Air-10 by clon303, auf Flickr



HDR Ffm via Mavic Air-8 by clon303, auf Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnipro, Ukraine*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BmK4aZnhc-T/?taken-by=dp.informator.ua


----------



## willman87

*Sarajevo*









https://c1.staticflickr.com/8/7419/12285070494_f760a73ece_b.jpg










http://i821.photobucket.com/albums/zz138/BKBL/Sarajevo/CIMG0173-1.jpg








https://media.xogrp.com/images/dea2fe1f-3935-46be-aa5f-dd658efad096~rt_0-cr_0.0.1920.1920-rs_1024.h?compress=true


----------



## Phcg

edit


----------



## Phcg

*Dublin*










fonte










fonte










fonte










fonte










fonte​


----------



## domtoren

Utrecht




























Amsterdam 



















https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## oltemont

*MOSCOW*



















https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## Phcg

*London*


615085522 by Brent Vallery, no Flickr


The City Skyline by Derwisz, no Flickr


LONDON, LONDRES / Canary Wharf (05/10/2016) by Saúl Tuñón Loureda, no Flickr


542699916 by khan associates, no Flickr​


----------



## Phcg

*Moscow*


Moscow city. Bird's eye view by ruan yi, no Flickr


Moscow City by Sergey Ivanov, no Flickr


Moscow-City. by Sergey Ivanov, no Flickr




Hotel "Ukraine" and Moscow city business center by Mikhail G, no Flickr
​


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*
CityLife + Porta Nuova
Bonus pic: Piazza del Duomo








Sources: Luigi Devicienti 1-2-3 | Claudiober | Panafoto 360 | Obliot | Electric Life | Lorenzo Manara | Luca Pisciotta 1 - 2 | Josef Gruning

New video


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Kyiv, Ukraine* 













































Pics by Oleg Stelmakh


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*





































https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## marcobruls

deleted


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*






































https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

20180826-DSC08990 by cleversurf, auf Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*Madrid*


_MG_8664 Vía libre 4 torres.jpg13,4 MB5616 × 3744 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, no Flickr


_MG_8599 Plaza de Callao.jpg12,1 MB 5616 × 3744 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, no Flickr


_MG_8577 Avenida solitaría.jpg11,3 MB5483 × 3655 by Carlos Ramírez de Arellano del Rey, no Flickr


#madrid #photo #sunyday #suny #ciudad #urban #financial #city #sky #blue #buildings #bestoftheday #art #instagood #colorful #arboles by Charlie Cunningham, no Flickr










fonte​


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Skyline Frankfurt by Frawolf77, auf Flickr


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto

*Puteaux, Paris*


----------



## adamMa

Reykjavík


https://flic.kr/p/2aCeCyf by Adam G. P...


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*





































https://imgur.com/a/BZawzP0


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Kyiv, Ukraine* 













































https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Daeb

All pics in the last few pages of this thread show us high quality pictures of beautiful, impressive European skyline with a nice variety in cities and countries. The only thing of this threat that has been irritating me slightly is the absolute overdose of pictures from the Utrecht 'skyline'. Would not have been such a pity if the pictures were not of such a ridiculous low quality: scrolling through the page and finding shit-pics of utrecht every single time again is a disappointment; cant you post some higher quality pics like all others are doing?


----------



## Phcg

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam skyline by bas handels, no Flickr


Amsterdam - Modern Dutch by Jonathan Reid, no Flickr


Amsterdam outlook by Peter Bijsterveld, no Flickr



Still some empty spots - Zuidas by Kenneth Verburg, no Flickr


Skyline - Zuidas by Kenneth Verburg, no Flickr​


----------



## Broodjebami

The 4th pic is The Hague actually


----------



## Phcg

edited


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

*Kyiv, Ukraine* 









https://www.behance.net/gallery/28621551/hotel-interior-photography-Hilton-Kyiv









https://camrador.livejournal.com/


----------



## domtoren

*Hope the zoon drone solved this issue!*



Daeb said:


> All pics in the last few pages of this thread show us high quality pictures of beautiful, impressive European skyline with a nice variety in cities and countries. The only thing of this threat that has been irritating me slightly is the absolute overdose of pictures from the Utrecht 'skyline'. Would not have been such a pity if the pictures were not of such a ridiculous low quality: scrolling through the page and finding shit-pics of utrecht every single time again is a disappointment; cant you post some higher quality pics like all others are doing?


These images Daeb is complaining about are made with a conventional drone which only has wide angle. When enlarging some skyline part of an image this leads to loss of sharpness, that's true. 
Now there is AT LAST a drone with a zoom lens camera on the market, it was launched a few weeks ago. Here are some images made on my first two flying days with it, hope it's OK now!!!









































































https://imgur.com/a/UHyecjM


----------



## bus driver

Moscow
Aerial view edifice of church Pokrova in Fili at sunruse, Moscow, Russia. by _Telsek, on Flickr


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*





































https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## marcobruls

Please....


----------



## Phcg

*Copenhagen*


Nykredit banks at Blue Hour by Sarah Oliver, no Flickr


Double Up by Jacob Surland, no Flickr


City Lake in Copenhagen by Jacob Surland, no Flickr


København - Bella Sky by Fred Romero, no Flickr










fonte


oerestad_4746 by Torben Jensen, no Flickr

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4982576564/










fonte​


----------



## domtoren

*THE SKYLINE OF THE REAL ECONOMY*

This time no corporate office blocks. Here really useful things are being produced which keep Utrechters lit, powered, warm and awake! The buildings with the smokestacks on both sides of the canal and the yellow bridge are cogeneration power stations, much of the excess heat is used for a citywide heating system, and the white buildings at right are the Douwe Egberts coffee roasting plant. 










https://imgur.com/a/pKl0CJZ


----------



## KiffKiff

Dernière lueur by A.G. photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## marcobruls

I hate Utrecht so much now.


----------



## tomPunk

I had super nice beef in Utrecht, one of the top ones I ever tasted even :lol:

Next to the channel in the city center. Central areas did in fact have some nice places. 
But the newer buildings and areas there isn't so nice. Still, not as bad as Den Haag though.


----------



## the man from k-town

Commerce & divertissement by Matthias Rabiller, auf Flickr<br />
<br />
Skyline Frankfurt at night by Nicolas Mollier, auf Flickr<br />
<br />
2018-09_18-4461--1 by Dieter K., auf Flickr<br />
<br />
<br />
GoodMorningFrankfurt- by Hans Daniel, auf Flickr<br />
<br />
<br />
20180809-DSC4884 by A/D-Wandler, auf Flickr<br />
<br />
View from Maintower 4 by bachmanns1977, auf Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*Stockholm*


Gamla Stan Sunset - Stockholm, Sweden by Jonathan Reid, no Flickr

*Granada*


The Alambra - Granada, Spain by Jonathan Reid, no Flickr

*Manarola*



Italy: Manarola Moonrise by Jonathan Reid, no Flickr

*Hallstatt*


Hallstatt Tranquility by Jonathan Reid, no Flickr

*Trogir*


Croatia, Trogir - Adriatic Masterpiece by Jonathan Reid, no Flickr
​


----------



## semetria

More Utrecht please! I can't go to work in the morning without my usual Utrecht pictures. Kids are asking for it too! :nuts:

P.S. Is it possible to launch the drone underground so we appreciate the other side of the skyline too?


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Autumn sunrise in Frankfurt, by Taki Kura, auf Flickr


----------



## fezadatek

*ANKARA* :cheers:


----------



## fezadatek

*ANKARA*


----------



## fezadatek

*ANKARA *:cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz

Łódź, Poland:

Lodz by Stavros Sotiriou, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Delete


----------



## dj4life

*Gothenburg, SE*

Gbg_180925-0379.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Reykjavik, IS*

Panoramic view of Reykjavik from Observation Deck at the Perlan Museum - Reykjavík Iceland by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Tallinn, EE*









© Kaupo Kalda


----------



## dj4life

*Oslo, NO*

DSC01038-01 by Bart H, on Flickr

Ekeberg view by ESM Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

*Moscow, RU*

RUS68972 - Reflections №2 by ruslan zabolotsky, on Flickr

moscow skyline by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr

moscow skyline by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*London*


London Skyline | London | UK by Darkcloud Photography, no Flickr










fonte


UK - London - Isle of Dogs by deMi, no Flickr


Emerald City... by Aleem Yousaf, no Flickr


London Docklands at Night by Wings18, no Flickr​


----------



## dj4life

*St.Petersburg, RU*

Lakhta Center by Max Angelsburger, on Flickr


----------



## Iluminat

Looking at pictures of Ankara on the previous page (but it's similar with Istanbul) Turkish cities seem to be planned by hardcore soviet ideologues because the idea was that unlike in capitalist countries (USA) communist cities should grow higher on the outskirts but it was never quite realized to this extent, highway seem to be the main magnet.


----------



## Insulateshipper

[/url]London Docklands at Night by Wings18, no Flickr[/CENTER][/QUOTE]

The Brexit Capital is doing better than the rest of Europe! :lol:


----------



## Phcg

*Berlin*


Berlin - Potsdamer Platz by towoberlin, no Flickr


Rotes Rathaus by davidcl0nel, no Flickr


Berlin - Potsdamer Platz Panorama by Jean Claude Castor, no Flickr


Berlin Skyline by Sven Hilscher, no Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

PGH53072 by klangcharakter, auf Flickr

PGH53489 by klangcharakter, auf Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*











Photo Credit: Andrea Cherchi, Papoff​


----------



## IThomas

*Turin*






















































Photo Credit: Michele D'Ottavio​


----------



## fezadatek

*ANKARA Capital of TURKEY*


----------



## fezadatek

*ANKARA Capital of TURKEY*


----------



## domtoren

*UTRECHT again!*




























https://imgur.com/a/rgr2Sx4


----------



## VITORIA MAN

sorry but Ankara is in Asia


----------



## IThomas

*Vintage skylines*

Photos from two cities in Emilia Romagna coast (Italy) 

*Rimini*
(150,000 inh.)
*Grattacielo di Rimini -- 101.5 meters -- 1957/1959*










https://500px.com/photo/155584795/rimini-waterfront-cityscape-at-evening-urban-night-lights-by-gianni-triggiani




Porto di Rimini, Italy by PeterFineart

*Cesenatico*
(25,000 inh.)
*Grattacielo di Cesenatico -- 118 meters -- 1952/1958*










https://500px.com/photo/270067719/cesenatico-by-luigi-p










https://drscdn.500px.org/photo/246181189/q%3D80_m%3D1500/v2?webp=true&sig=0bfc96d596a39fad77e39f8fe76166896b11793c0b570ba9b0b26aea4bbd28ca






LVST 2018 CESENATICO by Lega Pallavolo Femminile

​


----------



## Northon

*Oslo, NO*


Business as Usual by Benjamin Adolphi, on Flickr


Akrobaten pedestrian bridge and Barcode Buildings by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## marcobruls

Waste of volumes there in oslo, stack em up!


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

*Rotterdam, The Netherlands*

Credit image: Koen de Lange


----------



## IThomas

*G E N O V A*









https://sergiontano.com/easyGallery/ViewTilesGrid.asp?CategoriaCOD=009065&ID=3802










https://www.saporie.com/it-it/genova-una-storia-antica-e-moderna.aspx










https://www.servizioviaggi.it/offerta/Hotel-Europa-Genova


----------



## ww_lodz

>


Padron - Lodz By Drone


----------



## Phcg

*Warsaw*


Rondo 1 by Wojtek Gurak, no Flickr

*London*


Canary Wharf by st_hart, no Flickr

*Milan*


IMG_4683_1 by Mario D'Errico, no Flickr

*Moscow*


Skyscrapers of the office and business center "Moscow City" by Georgy Golovin, no Flickr


*Paris*



La Defense by Hemzah Ahmed, no Flickr

*Oslo*










fonte

*Frankfurt*


skyline frankfurt by frank wolf, no Flickr​


----------



## Broodjebami

ww_lodz said:


> *Łódź, Poland*
> 
> Padron - Lodz By Drone


This is what you‘d expect a city in the aftermath of a nuclear war to look like.


----------



## ww_lodz

^^
Well yeah the city experienced economic difficulties in the past which resulted in the oldest parts looking... not too good to be euphemistic...  but we have just started implementing a huge renovation plan so the future is bright I think 

Another one by Paweł Augustyniak - Fotografia:


>


----------



## dmagsteph

Lille, France 

RIMG0135-1 by Duckesnoy stephane, sur Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Bologna*




Bologna by G7 Italy 2017








https://www.juzaphoto.com/galleria.php?l=it&t=2192031










https://500px.com/photo/240618731/aerial-view-of-bologna-by-leonardo-viti

Bologna-Torre dell'Unipol- Tilt Shift by Andrea Meloncelli










https://www.juzaphoto.com/galleria.php?t=2245039&l=it


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt, Germany


2018-Frankfurt027 by Metis Foto, auf Flickr


2018-Frankfurt028 by Metis Foto, auf Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

One more:

HRP_Frankfurt_219 by HR Pioneers GmbH, auf Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Dnipro City, Ukraine*


















https://photographers.ua/YuriyMuhanov/


















https://photographers.ua/TatianaLubeckay/


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt, Germany*

November in Frankfurt by globetrekimages, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam, The Netherlands*

DSC08030-Pano-1 by Rens H, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London, The UK*

A New Dawn... by Aleem Yousaf, trên Flickr

London and the Thames River by globetrekimages, trên Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N*








photo credits: claudiober | fabio polosa | antonio sergi | james nixon​


----------



## domtoren

*In a few years more interesting skyline in Utrecht?*

https://www.ad.nl/utrecht/ontwikkel...-dingetje-maar-op-deze-plek-kan-het~a6a7eb5f/

If these plans (presented today in the media) will be realized more interesting skyline images can probably be taken. Also because there is going to be a skybar and observation deck one the highest tower which shall have a height of 140 m, breaking the unwritten law and local taboo on buildings higher than 112 m (Domtoren cathedral tower). 
But for the time being these future buildings still exist only in artist's impressions, their realization is planned for 2023!


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto

*Puteaux, Paris*


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


----------



## Schweden1

*Stockholm*


----------



## Phcg

*Porto*


Linked by Gi Cristovao, no Flickr


Porto, Portugal by Avaaz, no Flickr


Porto Portugal Skyline by TRANSMUNDI OPERADORA, no Flickr


Oporto by Nuria Domínguez Moreno, no Flickr​


----------



## redcode

*Marseille, France*


_DSC0974 - Notre-Dame de la Garde and Vieux-Port de Marseille blue hour by Alex DROP, trên Flickr


_DSC1012 - The Château d'If by Alex DROP, trên Flickr


_DSC1065 - Le Panier, Marseille by Alex DROP, trên Flickr


----------



## Petr

*Warsaw, Poland*


Varso by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


Varso by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


Varso by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


Varso by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Varso by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


Mennica by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

author: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=155325056#post155325056


----------



## redcode

*Manchester, UK*

Skyline Panorama by Christian Hegarty, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Malaga, Spain*

Tardes de Navidad a finales de 2018 en Malaga by Juan Chaves Alcoba, trên Flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Skyline Frankfurt 2019 by Frawolf77, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

*Madrid, Spain*
CTBA by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr

Traffic jam by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr

Spain financial district skyline at twilight by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Full yellow by Pablo J. Pozo, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Madrid by Goya









and at present








http://apartamentosmadridplaza.es/b...a_de_Madrid_desde_el_parque_de_San_Isidro.jpg


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*Frankfurt >> Germany*










52498_poster2000 by tina randle, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*




Skyline Milano by Alessandro



Milano now . . 03/01/2019 by DAVIDE LUNGHI​


----------



## Phcg

*Oslo*


BarCode Project Bridge by Thibault Abraham, no Flickr


Evening view over Oslo, Norway. by ESM Photographics, no Flickr


Barcode project, Oslo by Marco Carbone, no Flickr


Skyline of Oslo by Yue Cen, no Flickr​


----------



## nostalgy

*Dnipro city, Ukraine*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BsfcB9zgzDn/


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*









































































https://iwanveslyariv.imgur.com/all/


----------



## Phcg

*Brussels*


[*]Financial district by Tom, no Flickr


Mont des Arts by Didier Weemaels, no Flickr

Another night in Brussels by Jean-Paul Remy, no Flickr


[url][url=https://flic.kr/p/qzqDwG]Bruxelles - quartier Manhattan by Jean-Paul Remy, no Flickr​


----------



## Phcg

*Vienna*


WIEN - Panorama mit Krone Hochhaus bei Sonnenuntergang-01 by Helmut Schopper, no Flickr


Vienna sunset by Robert F. Photography, no Flickr


DC1 and Austria Center by Werner Schwehm, no Flickr


VIC Panorama - Kaiserwasser by Robert Schöller, no Flickr


_MG_0556_web - Donau City skyline, Vienna by Alex DROP, no Flickr​


----------



## domtoren

ESCH SUR ALZETTE 









































































https://imgur.com/a/vyAoHUF


----------



## Broodjebami

New top ten:
1. Esch Sur Alzette

The rest doesn’t matter, they don’t come anything near that one.


----------



## domtoren

Utrecht










https://imgur.com/a/86MU2mh


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt am Main by Martin.Merz, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*Warsaw* 











shot-empire









shot-empire


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Athens, Greece*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/frawolf77/8244518366/


----------



## domtoren

*Cities in Luxembourg*

Esch-Belval (redevelopment of a former steel mill site, there is now a university, dwellings, shopping centre and a cluster of cultural facilities there)










Luxembourg city









































































https://imgur.com/a/6chSxNA


----------



## Turgeman

Strasbourg, France. :cheers:



Laponéon said:


> point de vue depuis le Plein Ciel


----------



## dmagsteph

Lille, France
WP_20190215_14_00_03_Pro by Duckesnoy stephane, sur Flickr

WP_20190215_13_59_08_Pro by Duckesnoy stephane, sur Flickr

WP_20190215_11_50_22_Pro by Duckesnoy stephane, sur Flickr

WP_20190215_11_50_17_Pro by Duckesnoy stephane, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Rotterdam, The Netherlands*

Rotterdam - Kop van Zuid by Joris Vand, trên Flickr

River Guardians by Daniel Helbling, trên Flickr

A New Day by Daniel Helbling, trên Flickr

Rotterdam Panorama by Daniel Helbling, trên Flickr

Rotterdam Skyline by Daniel Helbling, trên Flickr

Red Morning Light by Daniel Helbling, trên Flickr

Rotterdam from Erasmus MC by Ilya Korzelius, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Valletta, Malta*

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / View on Valletta, Malta by Frans Sellies, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Den Haag, The Netherlands*

The Hague / Hofvijver 2019 by Elvin, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Budapest, Hungary*

My Home City by Gábor Tikos, trên Flickr

Blue Danube by Zachary Williams, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Barcelona, Spain*

Barcelona by llondru, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt, Bankenviertel, Panorama (Mai 2019) by Frawolf77, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Malaga, Spain*

Malaga, Spain by Sasha Bokor, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

Vilnius Skyline by jann3_, trên Flickr


----------



## domtoren

Utrecht

































































Rotterdam on the horizon 










at left Rotterdam, at right The Hague on the horizon 










https://imgur.com/a/XGlxLpi


----------



## redcode

*Athens, Greece*

Full view. by Bill Lezos, trên Flickr

Urban chaos... by Bill Lezos, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Edinburgh*

Edinburgh skyline sunset by @Bradders, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bilbao, Spain*

Bilbao0241 by Harri Schulz, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Istanbul, Turkey* (Thracian side)

Maiden's Tower and Dolmabahçe Palace by aykut gebes, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*La Défense, France*

La Défense en couleur by EC2015, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London, UK*

City of London skyline by Martin Jurák, trên Flickr


----------



## domtoren

*Lëtzebuerg*





































http://imgur.com/a/pVGwIns


----------



## Phcg

redcode said:


> *La Défense, France*
> 
> La Défense en couleur by EC2015, trên Flickr


Impressive amount of skyscraper!


----------



## Darhet

*Warsaw*


----------



## vincent1746

1/2

Paris from Montmartre :








































































































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## vincent1746

2/2








































































































































Full size : https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48964084073_136f66c231_o.jpg










Full size : https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48964630206_ed393ece4e_o.jpg










Full size : https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48964809297_1bc08ff9bb_o.jpg

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Frankfurt:

Frankfurt Skyline by gsphoto.ffm, auf Flickr



Frankfurt autumn day by gsphoto.ffm, auf Flickr


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

*Rotterdam, Netherlands. December 2019*


----------



## dj4life

Saint Petersburg with the completed highest skyscraper in Europe, Lakhta center (462 m.), in the background









Source









Source









Source


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

^^^^

Beautiful skyscraper in St Petersburg.


----------



## Phcg

*London*


Canary Wharf on a winter's night by RJS London, no Flickr


A Glass City by Paul Mills, no Flickr


The City by Meredith Lewis, no Flickr


London skyline by Jean Paul DEFAY, no Flickr


Canary Wharf London by David Bank, no Flickr


Canary Wharf London by Felix Garcia Vila, no Flickr​


----------



## dmagsteph

The line LILLE, France => https://www.theline.fr/fr/europe/330-lille.html


the-line-lille by Duckesnoy stephane, sur Flickr

WP_20191226_11_08_49_Pro by Duckesnoy stephane, sur Flickr


----------



## domtoren

*Utrecht*










https://imgur.com/a/c2lhzd0


----------



## dmagsteph

TOP 100 Skylines in European States (2019)


https://youtu.be/I5ZnvLiHbyw


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*
Porta Nuova & CityLife​





















































































































Photo credits: Ludovico Balena / Grattacieli Milano & Marco Silvestri​


----------



## Marin

Rotterdam, Wilhelminapier, 19.01:


Wilhelminapier by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Ritmo-F

dj4life said:


> Saint Petersburg with the completed highest skyscraper in Europe, Lakhta center (462 m.), in the background


^^ 

















Ivan Smelov


----------



## IThomas

*B R E S C I A*











Michael Schwarz








Claudio Palini








Stefano Scarsi








Emanuele Degani
​


----------



## richie_bodo

Frankfurt
@richie_bodo


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa* 









Drone in Warsaw


----------



## IThomas

*Genova*











Andrea Facco








Roberto Orlando








Enrico Cusinatti








Nazario Di Mauro
​


----------



## richie_bodo

Frankfurt








@richie_bodo


----------



## EagleX

Subotica, Serbia








http://www.marinowski.com/blog/index.php?showimage=125


----------



## Hailaga

*Ukraine's Largest Cities*

*Odessa*, the third largest city in Ukraine









Link



























Link


*Dnipro City*, the fourth largest city in Ukraine









Link













































Link

^^






*Kyiv*, the capital & largest city of Ukraine










































































https://tetrishall.com.ua/

^^


----------



## Marin

Rotterdam,31.03:

The Terraced Tower by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

*Rotterdam riverside filmed on March 31st 2020 during the Corona pandemic*


----------



## IThomas

*Milano - Porta Nuova & CityLife*









Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Dimitar Harizanov








Malaran25








Paolo Marchesi - DearMilano








Davide Galloni








Davide Galloni








Elena Galimberti


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*









Nicola Armento








Arte e Musei Italia








Nicola Armento








Mitaka Harizanov








Mitaka Harizanov








Valter Repossi








Ale Muiesan


----------



## Janne_H

I spent last Monday night on the rooftop of the tallest high-rise building in Finland. Height 131 m, completed 11/2019.

Moonrise | 01:04 a.m.









Lights of Tallinn | 03:29 a.m.









Early morning in Helsinki | 05:16 a.m.









I will share more these kind of photos on my new Instagram account: majakanvahti


----------



## Paul D

Liverpool.


----------



## domtoren

Utrecht 





































source


http://imgur.com/a/uXfwOiQ


----------



## battenfobs

Manchester


----------



## IThomas

*M I L A N O*








Alessandro Muiesan








Paolo Marchesi








Paolo Marchesi
















Babak








Roberto Bellini

Bonus Pic - You can spot the tip of the Cathedral


----------



## domtoren

Utrecht





















http://imgur.com/a/netjVpR


























































http://imgur.com/a/mSEQHjQ


----------



## Janne_H

Night in Helsinki.








photo by: majakanvahti on Instagram


----------



## Magistraler

No idea where?


----------



## redcode

Magistraler said:


> No idea where?


looks American to me

edit: yeah that's Nashville 😂


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt

Frankfurt - Skyline view - July 2020 by Fenchel &amp; Janisch, auf Flickr


----------



## Janne_H

Kalasatama, Helsinki. Photo by me.


----------



## Influence

Really nice views. 😱


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Influence said:


> Really nice views. 😱


pls stop posting this video everywhere !!


----------



## Influence

VITORIA MAN said:


> pls stop posting this video everywhere !!


They are related.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020

*Rotterdam, The Netherlands*

















:
Source: home on Funda


----------



## Space Lover

_*Kyiv, Ukraine*_
























































_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover

*Lviv, Ukraine *








_Photo by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## Space Lover

_Merry Christmas 
&
Happy New Year!_

*Lviv UA*








_Photo by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## R.T.

Lyon (France) this morning


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

delete pls


----------



## ILCOMEBACK




----------



## domtoren

Piraeus



Athinai
















Volos





source








Album — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow* by *moscowoutskirts 








*


----------



## christos-greece

To remind to all: Videos only in "video showcase" forum.


----------

